# Berlin Embassy Processing Time



## melandabdul

Hi All, Thought I'd start a thread to gather info from anyone currently processing through the Berlin Office. If you would like to add the following info to this thread that would be really helpful 

Type of Visa
Date Applied
Stage Application at (e.g. CO Assigned, PC submitted)
Low or High Risk Country

Thanks


----------



## Tobias83

Application date: 26.09.12
CO assigned: 04.10.12
From Germany, low risk.
Visa: partner
Status: getting my medical check done, no further documents requested.


----------



## kangaro

Date of Application:Jan 06, 2012

Nationality: Ethiopian

Visa type:309 tempo,partner

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: yes!! with Application

Police checked: yes!! with Application

Date of Co assigned: Feb 08,2012

Date visa granted: waiting! waiting! waiting! waiting!.........oh I have interview on Monday, it was Friday my Co feel sick and she put me on Monday, finger cross!!


----------



## octopus

Date of application: 29 May 12
Nationality: Norwegian
Visa type: 309
Offshore/Onshore: Offshore in Berlin
Medicals submitted: Start of June
Police check submitted: Start of July
Date Co assigned: 05 June12

Still waiting. Called the embassy when i didnt get a respons on an email i sent. My Co told me that the processing times are now 7-9 months, and not 3-5 as adiviced on immis website. Its about to be updated to 7-9 months. He said I just have to patient and probably my application will be finalized in January.


----------



## melandabdul

Thanks all. I to have just been told it is now 7-9 months. Kangaro, as you are high risk country you are probably best match to my process as my fiance is from Ghana. Have you had any requests for information between CO being assigned and the request for interview? Was there any issues with your application that might have causes it to take this long? Any insight?


----------



## sasasou

Great idea!
Here is my timeline:

Visa Type: Partner Temporary, Low Risk
Date of lodgement: 30.5.2012
CO assigned: Not sure, because did not received the mail in the first case, but only after doing an online inquiry. Got the eMail resend in beginning of July.
Police Check: With application
Medical: 9.7.2012
Phone interview: 27.7.2012
Further doc's requested: 27.7.2012
Further doc's submitted: 18.8.2012
Date Visa granted: Still waiting...

BTW: I have also been told by my CO, that current processing time is at least 7-9 months


----------



## kangaro

melandabdul said:


> Thanks all. I to have just been told it is now 7-9 months. Kangaro, as you are high risk country you are probably best match to my process as my fiance is from Ghana. Have you had any requests for information between CO being assigned and the request for interview? Was there any issues with your application that might have causes it to take this long? Any insight?


Hi melandandul, my Co request police check from My current resident on June and clarify some information and interview last week, there is no issues to delay, my co told me from July this year the high risk country case takes to 12 month, when I was in Aussi immigration told me takes 5-8 month,but I'm on 10th month, I just waiting penitently, God will help us to be with our half part. Finger cross! For 2morrow, and good luck with you application!


----------



## kangaro

sasasou said:


> Great idea!
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Temporary, Low Risk
> Date of lodgement: 30.5.2012
> CO assigned: Not sure, because did not received the mail in the first case, but only after doing an online inquiry. Got the eMail resend in beginning of July.
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 9.7.2012
> Phone interview: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's requested: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's submitted: 18.8.2012
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> BTW: I have also been told by my CO, that current processing time is at least 7-9 months


Hi! Could you wright some details about the interview plz? I have interview 2morrow by phone in Berlin office,


----------



## skipperydoo

Hey everybody! First of all I would like to say that I think it is a great idea to share the experience regarding the processing time in Berlin in one spot! Thank you for that, melandabdul!

Here is my timeline so far:

Visa Type: Partner Visa, low risk

Date of application: visa application was received by the embassy on 16 August 2012

Police check: with application

CO assigned: 28 August 2012, we have been asked to send another additional statement and I was also asked to do the Medical check. We send the statement on 29 August and the Medicals were done on 30 August. Also the CO returned heaps of documents we send with the application (total weight of application when sending it was 1.3 kg, all documents) back to us, as she checked them all and she does not need to keep all for the file. She kept all forms that we had to fill out and all statements.

Interview: not required so far 

Visa granted: not yet, still waiting, we haven't heard anything since the CO asked for the additional statement and the medicals. 

I must say I am quite shocked reading above about the processing time which might be currently between 7-9 months! I was hoping we can move to Australia latest by the end of April. Can anybody say that they heard of /or experienced a shorter processing time? I hope for all of us that it won't take that long... Good luck to everybody!


----------



## melandabdul

Hi Skipperydoo....yes of course there are always exceptions but they are just that...exceptions. Please, for your sake, don't set your heart on that though as it is a hard thing waiting and the time goes so much faster I think if we just accept that it will take that long.

I hope that makes sense and didn't rain on your parade too much


----------



## melandabdul

So Berliners...a couple of you have had interviews by now....what I would like to know is what comes next? Have they told you anything or is it just more waiting?

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## skipperydoo

melandabdul said:


> Hi Skipperydoo....yes of course there are always exceptions but they are just that...exceptions. Please, for your sake, don't set your heart on that though as it is a hard thing waiting and the time goes so much faster I think if we just accept that it will take that long.
> 
> I hope that makes sense and didn't rain on your parade too much


I guess you are absolutely right! Maybe what everybody really needs is a lot of patience! We have to wait and see what happens, we cannot change it or make it faster anyway.... The waiting game is what it is and I think I still have to get used to it. As long as the visa will be granted (no matter when) I am happy!


----------



## melandabdul

That is right...and you will love it when you get here!!!


----------



## kangaro

Hi there! did Ma interview on Monday Ma Co was cool she told me all is positive just we wait from Australia collage, Ma medical is expired but she said that if immigration ask I'm gonna do it if not wait until back to Aussi and do it there, so all going good thank God! 

Btw I done my medical before I lodged my application in Australia,


----------



## melandabdul

Sorry Kangaro, what do you mean "we just wait for Australia collage"? So happy interview went well. Who is your CO in Berlin?

Thanks


----------



## kangaro

melandabdul said:


> Sorry Kangaro, what do you mean "we just wait for Australia collage"? So happy interview went well. Who is your CO in Berlin?
> 
> Thanks


Hi melandandul, Ma Co told me that the Co processing Ma case with her who is in Aussi finalize the paper work, on her side in Berlin already done. And ma Co She left on wednesday to have a baby, with in 10 days I'm gonna have new Co, To inform me if I need a medical, I'm on 10th month, hope not take long yours like mine!


----------



## melandabdul

Thanks Kagaro. May God bless you in your waiting


----------



## Frutsel

Hi to all of you,

Here is my timeline:

Visa 309/100
Applied: 06-08-2012
CO assigned: 07-08-2012
PC: 21-08-2012
Medicals: 28-08-2012

Married to aus. citizen for 13 years. ( married in Sydney ). No kids.
Moved to Australia in feb 2000. ( prospective spouse visa). 
Moved back to Holland in June 2000 due to family mathers.

Hope I contributed some info!
GL to all of us who r still waiting


----------



## melandabdul

Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone on here has been assigned ck as a case office and how you have found her to be?


----------



## kangaro

Hi she is Ma new Co the old one is on maternity leave after Ma interview,


----------



## kangaro

She doesn't replay Ma email yet,


----------



## melandabdul

Oh thanks for letting me know kanaro. Did your other CO reply to you quickly and you have found Corrina hasn't done so yet?


----------



## kangaro

Yes! Ma other Co even confirm when I sent some additional information by email and when I called and leave a message on mail box she email me quick, hope the good news not be longer! God make it quick, good luck!


----------



## melandabdul

Ok thanks it is good to know how other CO's work. I have found her to be friendly and polite and she does respond but not always same day and often right at the end of the next day. I wonder if this job is new to her because of something she is asking me regarding the NOIM. 

Let us keep comparing notes as we go. All the best.


----------



## Gerrywins

Still waiting for my visa grant from berlin. I am from Kenya, a high risk country. Is the processing time still 7 - 9 months? I applied in February


----------



## melandabdul

Hi Gerrywins. They are saying that it is AT LEAST 7-9 months but as I am sure you already know, the service charter has one time frame for ETA countries and another time frame (about double) for high risk countries. 

This leaves me with the impression that for high risk countries like yours and my fiancé it might be even longer. I guess the only way to know is to ask.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Hi Gerrywins. They are saying that it is AT LEAST 7-9 months but as I am sure you already know, the service charter has one time frame for ETA countries and another time frame (about double) for high risk countries.
> 
> This leaves me with the impression that for high risk countries like yours and my fiancé it might be even longer. I guess the only way to know is to ask.


Yeah it sucks! Crossing my fingers though


----------



## Frutsel

Anyone who got Klaus as CO? In the 2 emails I send him I found him strict and short. He replies real quick but only a 2 words email..


----------



## melandabdul

No sorry I havent had Klaus. Does he provide the answers you need in the short reply or not?


----------



## melandabdul

Kangaro did you have your interview with Ck or your other CO? Can you tell me how long it went for and what kind of things they asked?


----------



## kangaro

melandabdul said:


> Kangaro did you have your interview with Corrina or your other CO? Can you tell me how long it went for and what kind of things they asked?


I did it with other Co and tooks me 49 mint coz she told me that she was typing while she asking me, she ask when where we met, when he propose, am i went to aussi to get married the funy one lol coz i met ma hubby there, and what if visa get refuse and future plan, she was good talking friendly not like interview, u havn't done yet the interview? if not the time they call u don't make any paper noise and they will ask u to be alone, that is all,


----------



## kangaro

oh she ask where and what is ma hubbys job, the house he live is unit,flat, or house, how many bed room, when i go back do i live there or we change, the quation is all on the form u loged and the statutory declaration u wright,


----------



## sasasou

sasasou said:


> Great idea!
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Temporary, Low Risk
> Date of lodgement: 30.5.2012
> CO assigned: Not sure, because did not received the mail in the first case, but only after doing an online inquiry. Got the eMail resend in beginning of July.
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 9.7.2012
> Phone interview: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's requested: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's submitted: 18.8.2012
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> BTW: I have also been told by my CO, that current processing time is at least 7-9 months


Update from my side, as I am so excited having heard something from my CO...

25.10.2012: CO asked for certified copy of birth certificate. Have also been informed, that for the moment they have every document required.


----------



## Frutsel

melandabdul said:


> No sorry I havent had Klaus. Does he provide the answers you need in the short reply or not?


Not at the last email. I asked him if he received my meds and also asked how long it would take for my visa.....as if bit him like a snake he answered with: in the first email I told you it could take up to 9 months.
I only send him 2 mails total. Not as if I am stalking him with messages. And nothing bout my meds. So I had something like...ok, I won't bother u anymore...lol


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Not at the last email. I asked him if he received my meds and also asked how long it would take for my visa.....as if bit him like a snake he answered with: in the first email I told you it could take up to 9 months.
> I only send him 2 mails total. Not as if I am stalking him with messages. And nothing bout my meds. So I had something like...ok, I won't bother u anymore...lol


Oh it is so hard. We don't want to push too hard incase we put them offside but I think the "how long till I get my visa" question is a trigger for the defensive response from any CO because they publish the timeframes and the CO really has no control over it.

I would write again and ask about the meds. Just say, as per my other email, can you please advise if you received our medicals.

All the best xxx


----------



## Lenkki

Date of Application:26th September 2012

Nationality: Finnish

Visa type:309 Temp. partner

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: 11th October

Police checked: with Application

Date of Co assigned: 2nd October 2012

Date visa granted: waiting. 7-9 months

Hi, new here 

Has anyone got Jana as their CO? Do you know at what point do they ask to do the interview, is it usually later on after the application has been submitted? or just after they've gotten all the paperwork?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## melandabdul

we have been asked for an interview right away. I have heard of other people being asked after the paperwork being in the system for a long time and this being at the end of the process and this being the last step before a decision was made.

Have you been asked for an interview yet?

No I don't have Jana sorry. How do you find her?


----------



## Lenkki

melandabdul said:


> we have been asked for an interview right away. I have heard of other people being asked after the paperwork being in the system for a long time and this being at the end of the process and this being the last step before a decision was made.
> 
> Have you been asked for an interview yet?
> 
> No I don't have Jana sorry. How do you find her?


We haven't been asked for an interview yet, but I thought I would let our CO know that we're coming to Berlin for a long weekend in December, if she would like to conduct the interview while we're there in person. She's been good, just took me 4 emails to understand she actually was our CO as I first didn't get it


----------



## melandabdul

Lenkki said:


> We haven't been asked for an interview yet, but I thought I would let our CO know that we're coming to Berlin for a long weekend in December, if she would like to conduct the interview while we're there in person. She's been good, just took me 4 emails to understand she actually was our CO as I first didn't get it


Thats a great idea!!! They have time slots they have to fit you into so I guess it will depend on if you are at the place in the process and if they have a spot for you at that time.

I know it can be so frustrating...seems easy from our end. Have they asked for more documents or are you just waiting?


----------



## Lenkki

melandabdul said:


> Thats a great idea!!! They have time slots they have to fit you into so I guess it will depend on if you are at the place in the process and if they have a spot for you at that time.
> 
> I know it can be so frustrating...seems easy from our end. Have they asked for more documents or are you just waiting?


I'm guessing the response will be negative, but we thought as we're anyway going in that direction that I'd rather let them know that we could pop in for an interview, instead of doing it through the phone. They haven't asked for anymore documents after the medical check had been done and the papers had been sent in, so now we're just waiting (and being prepared to wait for 7-9months)..


----------



## melandabdul

Lenkki said:


> I'm guessing the response will be negative, but we thought as we're anyway going in that direction that I'd rather let them know that we could pop in for an interview, instead of doing it through the phone. They haven't asked for anymore documents after the medical check had been done and the papers had been sent in, so now we're just waiting (and being prepared to wait for 7-9months)..


Oh yes. You join a long and patience group who wait with you cos we have too. Keep us up to date on your progress and all the best.


----------



## Gerrywins

Lenkki said:


> Date of Application:26th September 2012
> 
> Nationality: Finnish
> 
> Visa type:309 Temp. partner
> 
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin
> 
> Medical submitted: 11th October
> 
> Police checked: with Application
> 
> Date of Co assigned: 2nd October 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting. 7-9 months
> 
> Hi, new here
> 
> Has anyone got Jana as their CO? Do you know at what point do they ask to do the interview, is it usually later on after the application has been submitted? or just after they've gotten all the paperwork?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hi Lennki,

I applied for pmv 300 in february. Jana is my CO, so far no interview for me. i know for this visa that i have applied for, they may or may not ask for an interview. But she is a nice CO I think and replies pretty fast to any questions asked of her.


----------



## octopus

*Visa granted!*

I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


----------



## Frutsel

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


Congrats octopus! Indeed it's a really nice early Christmas present, but I would go for a full stocking too...
Have a great day and enjoy!


----------



## kangaro

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


Congratulation! A perfect Christmas gift to be with someone u love!


----------



## sasasou

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


That is fabulous news! Congratulations!!!

Have to admit, am also very excited for my own sake, as I applied 30th of May. One and a half week ago my CO asked for the last document (birth certificate) and to send it to her as soon as possible. I posted it on saturday as I had a bit trouble with the translator (asked for one from polish to english and received one from polish to german). Well, I do not want to put too much hope into it as I do not want to be disappointed, but could this be a sign.......?

Whatever, the best to you, enjoy the freedom of planning now!!!)))


----------



## octopus

Ty all!
I have been so lucky that i have been living with my partner here in Norway for 2 years already so at least we have had the waiting time together. Atm im using google earth to try and learn how to get to and from importent loacations! I follow the roads and do my best, but i know things are different once ur there down on the ground level. We will have a car when we arrive and i intend to start driving straight away and get used to the left side. I hope you get som good news too soon. Would love to hear that ur getting ur visa soon too sasasou! What town will you be moving too?

And PS! I have a good feeling that yours will be soon


----------



## Gerrywins

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


Congratulations Octopus, what a lovely Christmas gift. There really is hope for the rest of us.


----------



## Gerrywins

Lenkki said:


> Date of Application:26th September 2012
> 
> Nationality: Finnish
> 
> Visa type:309 Temp. partner
> 
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin
> 
> Medical submitted: 11th October
> 
> Police checked: with Application
> 
> Date of Co assigned: 2nd October 2012
> 
> Date visa granted: waiting. 7-9 months
> 
> Hi, new here
> 
> Has anyone got Jana as their CO? Do you know at what point do they ask to do the interview, is it usually later on after the application has been submitted? or just after they've gotten all the paperwork?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


I have Jana as my CO, well i have had 3 different COs since i lodged my application 9 months ago. She is nice and always replies to emails immediately. We have not had an interview yet although she wrote to me four months ago and asked for my fiance's Australian phone number, so they might call him before visa is granted.


----------



## Lenkki

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


Oh congratulations!!! What a nice Christmas present!!


----------



## melandabdul

octopus said:


> I just recieved an email today that I have been granted my 309 visa! I applied 23. of may. Sent my police clearence and medicals in June. So me and my partner are going in the start of March!  I also got told 8-9 month, so i was very surprised today when i got my mail! Now i dont feel like i need any christmas gifts cause this is enough! Oh i changed my mind i want christmans gifts after all But this was a good one!


Oh that is so wonderful!!! Well done. You will love it here when you arrive...we are truely blessed in Australia and you will be blessed to be part of this great nation 

Would you mind sharing how your process went, what the CO asked for and what happened in what order if you don't mind?

Thanks


----------



## sasasou

octopus said:


> Ty all!
> I have been so lucky that i have been living with my partner here in Norway for 2 years already so at least we have had the waiting time together. Atm im using google earth to try and learn how to get to and from importent loacations! I follow the roads and do my best, but i know things are different once ur there down on the ground level. We will have a car when we arrive and i intend to start driving straight away and get used to the left side. I hope you get som good news too soon. Would love to hear that ur getting ur visa soon too sasasou! What town will you be moving too?
> 
> And PS! I have a good feeling that yours will be soon


Haha, yeah, the let/right thing is a bit tricky. I always say that if I am going to die, it will be in Australia by a car, cause I had a look in the wrong direction. But we will get used to it, am sure!!
I am heading to Airlie Beach first, that's where we met and where my partner still lives. Long-term it will probably be rather Brisbane. What about yourself?


----------



## nic4brit

I hope it could be useful:
Visa: 309 Partner (de facto) - Italian (low risk)
Lodged in Berlin 19 April 2012 
Asked for mecical checks at the beginning of May, alongside other documents and copies
Did medical checks and sent final documents at the beginning of June
Visa granted 6 November 2012

My CO was Jana, always very professional, kind and helpful with all the emails I sent.
I don't know if anyone could be interested, but I was confirmed You can enter Australia in the meantime as a tourist and when, and if, your visa is ready to be finalised, you can go anywhere abroad (ie NZ, Fiji, ...) for 4 working days to have your visa ready for re-entry.

Very happy, actually already in Sydney today!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## melandabdul

nic4brit said:


> I hope it could be useful:
> Visa: 309 Partner (de facto) - Italian (low risk)
> Lodged in Berlin 19 April 2012
> Asked for mecical checks at the beginning of May, alongside other documents and copies
> Did medical checks and sent final documents at the beginning of June
> Visa granted 6 November 2012
> 
> My CO was Jana, always very professional, kind and helpful with all the emails I sent.
> I don't know if anyone could be interested, but I was confirmed You can enter Australia in the meantime as a tourist and when, and if, your visa is ready to be finalised, you can go anywhere abroad (ie NZ, Fiji, ...) for 4 working days to have your visa ready for re-entry.
> 
> Very happy, actually already in Sydney today!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Oh congrats to you...I am sure that you are over the moon and what a great time of year to arrive in Australia as the weather is warming up and we are heading towards Christmas.

Thank you so much for sharing your timeline and experience with us. I personally think that each and every bit of information that we are able to share and understand from others helps us to know more about how things might work for ourselves.

I would like to think that things will happen quicker than they are but we will have to wait and see I guess.

Thanks and congrats once again.

Mel
xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

nic4brit said:


> I hope it could be useful:
> Visa: 309 Partner (de facto) - Italian (low risk)
> Lodged in Berlin 19 April 2012
> Asked for mecical checks at the beginning of May, alongside other documents and copies
> Did medical checks and sent final documents at the beginning of June
> Visa granted 6 November 2012
> 
> My CO was Jana, always very professional, kind and helpful with all the emails I sent.
> I don't know if anyone could be interested, but I was confirmed You can enter Australia in the meantime as a tourist and when, and if, your visa is ready to be finalised, you can go anywhere abroad (ie NZ, Fiji, ...) for 4 working days to have your visa ready for re-entry.
> 
> Very happy, actually already in Sydney today!
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Congratulations very happy for you. I also applied in Berlin and Jana is my CO she really is a nice person and always replies to emails. I have been waiting for 10 months now but atleast I am in Australia on a tourist visa which expires next month. I really hope my visa is granted before i have to go back to Germany so i can just pop to Fiji for a week and receive it. Where did you go to get yours granted? were you in or outside australia?

Congrats again


----------



## nic4brit

Gerrywins said:


> I really hope my visa is granted before i have to go back to Germany so i can just pop to Fiji for a week and receive it. Where did you go to get yours granted? were you in or outside australia?


I was ready to enter as a tourist, but I received it when I was still outside Australia...so it saved me a trip to NZ!

Good luck with your 309!


----------



## koets

sasasou said:


> That is fabulous news! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Have to admit, am also very excited for my own sake, as I applied 30th of May. One and a half week ago my CO asked for the last document (birth certificate) and to send it to her as soon as possible. I posted it on saturday as I had a bit trouble with the translator (asked for one from polish to english and received one from polish to german). Well, I do not want to put too much hope into it as I do not want to be disappointed, but could this be a sign.......?
> 
> Whatever, the best to you, enjoy the freedom of planning now!!!)))


I'm also pretty excited that they're already at the 23 of May and would love to hear it when you get yours Sasasou, 'caus Mine was lodged on the 4th of June!
I also ready hope that it comes soon.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## koets

Here goes:

4/6/12 309/100 de facto visa application received in Berlin
3/7/12 CO asks me for PC and extra information to prove that we've been in a defacto realtionship since April 2009.
16/7/12 send off PC and extra information to Berlin.
23/7/12 email that all documents came in in good order and no extra information was necessary
18/9/12 phone call form CO that procedure time has gone up to 7-9 months

As I understand (reading posts here),they are busy finalising visa applications lodged end of May.
Sasasou, have you gotten any news yet?!

I really hope things will go smoothly and everyone will get their visa soon!

Good luck with the waiting game (I suck at that game ;-p)


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> Here goes:
> 
> 4/6/12 309/100 de facto visa application received in Berlin
> 3/7/12 CO asks me for PC and extra information to prove that we've been in a defacto realtionship since April 2009.
> 16/7/12 send off PC and extra information to Berlin.
> 23/7/12 email that all documents came in in good order and no extra information was necessary
> 18/9/12 phone call form CO that procedure time has gone up to 7-9 months
> 
> As I understand (reading posts here),they are busy finalising visa applications lodged end of May.
> Sasasou, have you gotten any news yet?!
> 
> I really hope things will go smoothly and everyone will get their visa soon!
> 
> Good luck with the waiting game (I suck at that game ;-p)


Hang in there koets. The waiting game is not fun and none of us are good at it but the longer we are in it the easier it becomes. Thanks for sharing your process and where you are at. I'm sure that you are not too far away.


----------



## sasasou

koets said:


> Here goes:
> 
> 4/6/12 309/100 de facto visa application received in Berlin
> 3/7/12 CO asks me for PC and extra information to prove that we've been in a defacto realtionship since April 2009.
> 16/7/12 send off PC and extra information to Berlin.
> 23/7/12 email that all documents came in in good order and no extra information was necessary
> 18/9/12 phone call form CO that procedure time has gone up to 7-9 months
> 
> As I understand (reading posts here),they are busy finalising visa applications lodged end of May.
> Sasasou, have you gotten any news yet?!
> 
> I really hope things will go smoothly and everyone will get their visa soon!
> 
> Good luck with the waiting game (I suck at that game ;-p)


Hi koets,

nah, nothing heard yet. Am hoping for the next two weeks.

Plz let us know, when u get some news....

Good next week to all (with hopefully some good visa news)

sasa


----------



## emj

Hi Everyone,

Don't get too excited just yet if your application date was the end of May. My front-loaded application (with medicals and police checks etc) arrived in Berlin in the first week of May and I'm still waiting. There's no specific reason for a delay as I'm from a low-risk country and have been living with my husband for just under four years now.

I think the Berlin office/ department needs to stop telling us that "no complication" applications are processed in date order, because threads like this show that this is not really the case.

I hope you all get your visas soon. Good luck!


----------



## koets

Wow, EMJ, that is a bit different then all the other posts you read here. How weird that your application hasn't gone through, but someone who lodged it the 23rd has got his visa already. Have you called or emailed your CO about this?
I really do hope they come through with it soon!


----------



## koets

melandabdul said:


> Hang in there koets. The waiting game is not fun and none of us are good at it but the longer we are in it the easier it becomes. Thanks for sharing your process and where you are at. I'm sure that you are not too far away.


Thank you. I really hope it won't it won't be long, but reading that Someone else still hasn't got his/her visa when the application was lodged beginning of May, brought my mood down a bit ;-(
Oh we'll new day tomorrow, who knows what it may bring!


----------



## emj

Sorry, koets, I didn't want to ruin your day, but we've spent a lot of time living with the false hope that our visa grant was imminent and that's not much fun either. We believed this date of application thing and have been suffering since mid-July when the Berlin office granted a partner visa to someone who lodged in the same week as me (search "Kri-stinaa"). 

Of course, we've contacted the Berlin office several times since and been given all sorts of explanations that don't fit with this application date order promise and the evidence on this and other forums. At least we were told that everything was fine months ago, so it shouldn't be too far away.

I'll let you know when it comes through, but it's a poorly-managed process. Fortunately, other Australian government departments are much more honest and efficient than this!


----------



## koets

emj said:


> Sorry, koets, I didn't want to ruin your day, but we've spent a lot of time living with the false hope that our visa grant was imminent and that's not much fun either. We believed this date of application thing and have been suffering since mid-July when the Berlin office granted a partner visa to someone who lodged in the same week as me (search "Kri-stinaa").
> 
> Of course, we've contacted the Berlin office several times since and been given all sorts of explanations that don't fit with this application date order promise and the evidence on this and other forums. At least we were told that everything was fine months ago, so it shouldn't be too far away.
> 
> I'll let you know when it comes through, but it's a poorly-managed process. Fortunately, other Australian government departments are much more honest and efficient than this!


That's ok! I'm glad you mentioned your situation.
Oh how frustrating that someone else, who lodged in the same week did get their visa. That would piss me right off and I'm sure that's just what it did to you.
It sure is a poorly managed process. They don't have a clue what the effect is on people's lifes. I was lucky enough that I contacted my CO when I heard that the extended the processing time. Lucky because when my speculation was confirmed I could turn back some things, that were organised. Could get my job back though. My contract ended in September and they didn't want to renew it for only a couple of months....(since I should have gotten my visa November 4th (ok 5th since the 4th was a Sunday ).
So I'll be really glad when this all is done and I can apply for jobs in Sydney!
Good luck to you too and yes please let us know when you hear something


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> That's ok! I'm glad you mentioned your situation.
> Oh how frustrating that someone else, who lodged in the same week did get their visa. That would piss me right off and I'm sure that's just what it did to you.
> It sure is a poorly managed process. They don't have a clue what the effect is on people's lifes. I was lucky enough that I contacted my CO when I heard that the extended the processing time. Lucky because when my speculation was confirmed I could turn back some things, that were organised. Could get my job back though. My contract ended in September and they didn't want to renew it for only a couple of months....(since I should have gotten my visa November 4th (ok 5th since the 4th was a Sunday ).
> So I'll be really glad when this all is done and I can apply for jobs in Sydney!
> Good luck to you too and yes please let us know when you hear something


Koets try not to let what is happening in other peoples process get you down if you can. There are generally reasons that things happen the way they do and it doesn't appear that other people's visas being approved ahead of ones submitted earlier is a common thing happening at the Berlin office so I would keep the faith in the process and in the people there until you are proven wrong. You really don't need any extra pressure or stress right now...take them on their word until you have a personal experience to chance your mind.
Stay strong!


----------



## sasasou

OMG!!!!

I just received this eMail from my CO: "I am pleased to advise you also that we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications, which means that I will be able to proceed with the grant of your visa before your intended travel to Australia on 8th December."

Yeeeezzz, guys, we are SOOOOOO close. Hold on, it is not far away!!!!!!!

Damn, cannot get through to my love, he is sleeping!!!


----------



## koets

sasasou said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I just received this eMail from my CO: "I am pleased to advise you also that we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications, which means that I will be able to proceed with the grant of your visa before your intended travel to Australia on 8th December."
> 
> Yeeeezzz, guys, we are SOOOOOO close. Hold on, it is not far away!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn, cannot get through to my love, he is sleeping!!!


Thats fantastic news!! I say keep calling your man until he wakes up. It's worth it ;-)
Really hope they hurry up in Berlin.


----------



## koets

melandabdul said:


> Koets try not to let what is happening in other peoples process get you down if you can. There are generally reasons that things happen the way they do and it doesn't appear that other people's visas being approved ahead of ones submitted earlier is a common thing happening at the Berlin office so I would keep the faith in the process and in the people there until you are proven wrong. You really don't need any extra pressure or stress right now...take them on their word until you have a personal experience to chance your mind.
> Stay strong!


Thanks!! sasasou's post helps as well ;-)


----------



## melandabdul

sasasou said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I just received this eMail from my CO: "I am pleased to advise you also that we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications, which means that I will be able to proceed with the grant of your visa before your intended travel to Australia on 8th December."
> 
> Yeeeezzz, guys, we are SOOOOOO close. Hold on, it is not far away!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn, cannot get through to my love, he is sleeping!!!


That is wonderful news. Hold tight to your dream and never let hope die xxx


----------



## sasasou

@koets:
Thank you! Haha, eventually, I got him out of bed)).

@melandabdul:
Thank you so much, same back to you!!

Hope that we all get visa's accordingly sooner than predicted. I was checking my mails twenty times a day recently, just could not stop obsessing. 
Process seems pretty weird to me sometimes, think I had a pretty good CO, though.

Wish you all the best, guys!


----------



## melandabdul

sasasou said:


> @koets:
> Thank you! Haha, eventually, I got him out of bed)).
> 
> @melandabdul:
> Thank you so much, same back to you!!
> 
> Hope that we all get visa's accordingly sooner than predicted. I was checking my mails twenty times a day recently, just could not stop obsessing.
> Process seems pretty weird to me sometimes, think I had a pretty good CO, though.
> 
> Wish you all the best, guys!


Can you pls remind me again who your CO was?
Can you explain what they meant about the that "we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications"


----------



## koets

melandabdul said:


> Can you pls remind me again who your CO was?
> Can you explain what they meant about the that "we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications"


I know these questions weren't meant for me, but easy to know anyway; my CO is Corinna Karwoth. She's really nice and always replies to emails or call. Sometime it takes a bit longer.


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> I know these questions weren't meant for me, but easy to know anyway; my CO is Corinna Karwoth. She's really nice and always replies to emails or call. Sometime it takes a bit longer.


We have Corinna also and have found her to be really good. I haven't ever spoken her on the phone though but it's good to know that she is responsive to calls. Whenever I did try her phone it ALWAYS went to her voicemail. Is that the same for you Koets?

Did you guys have an interview with Corrina? My fiancé is about to have one on Monday so just wonder


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> I know these questions weren't meant for me, but easy to know anyway; my CO is Ck. She's really nice and always replies to emails or call. Sometime it takes a bit longer.


We have Ck also and have found her to be really good. I haven't ever spoken her on the phone though but it's good to know that she is responsive to calls. Whenever I did try her phone it ALWAYS went to her voicemail. Is that the same for you Koets?

Did you guys have an interview with ck? My fiancé is about to have one on Monday so just wondering if you has any pointers.


----------



## koets

melandabdul said:


> We have Corinna also and have found her to be really good. I haven't ever spoken her on the phone though but it's good to know that she is responsive to calls. Whenever I did try her phone it ALWAYS went to her voicemail. Is that the same for you Koets?
> 
> Did you guys have an interview with Corrina? My fiancé is about to have one on Monday so just wondering if you has any pointers.


Haha yes, indeed always her voicemail. I guess that's her way of phone screening. I left a message on the voicemail and then she'd call me back.
We didn't have interviews and I'm surprised that to read about so many on this forum. Corinna emailed me months ago and confirmed on the phone that she didn't need any more information, so I'm guessing an interview isn't necessary anymore!?! No pointers, sorry. Good luck though!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone! I am Swedish and my defacto partner and two children are Australian citizens.
I applied for a 309 partner-visa and it was lodged on the 12th of July 2012 in Berlin with my police check included.
I got a co assigned to me within a week.
I did my medical on th 20th of July.
My co have indicated that I should not expect anything to happen before Feb-13.
But I am still hoping....


----------



## sasasou

melandabdul said:


> Can you pls remind me again who your CO was?
> Can you explain what they meant about the that "we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications"


I have MR.
Well, she did not specify of to which extent processing times declined in general. But last information given to me was it would take at least 7-9 months, but when my visa arrives before departure as she said it would actually be six month.


----------



## Gerrywins

sasasou said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> I just received this eMail from my CO: "I am pleased to advise you also that we have just been given further advice in regards to the time in which we can finalise applications, which means that I will be able to proceed with the grant of your visa before your intended travel to Australia on 8th December."
> 
> Yeeeezzz, guys, we are SOOOOOO close. Hold on, it is not far away!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn, cannot get through to my love, he is sleeping!!!


Wow congratulations, very happy for you. I hope mine will not hit the 12 month mark. i lodged in February and if indeed they were processing applications according to order of receiving them, I would have received mine now. Very happy that you will soon see your love.


----------



## emj

Hello everyone,

It seems like a few "vacancies" came up for them in Berlin just recently, because I finally got mine yesterday -- well, not the visa, but some vague copy and pasted words in an email indicating that I would get the visa on my next entry into Australia. I will write full details about how it all worked on this thread after I've got the actual visa.

So, it ended up being over 6 and a half months from the date of application to the visa being ready. Disappointing given that we were specifically told five months when we applied in May. They have had many come in since then though (they told us), so are saying 7 months for low-risk ones submitted more recently. If the high-risk ones remain 4-5 months longer to come through (as in the processing times), you might therefore be looking at a year for a high-risk sent now, but for yours sent in February, Gerrywins, it should come through faster than that (based on mine sent in May taking between the 5 months of then and 7 months of now).

Koets, your situation looks similar to ours and you are only a month behind, so you will hopefully get it soon. With luck, the coming Christmas break will speed it up!

Congratulations to everyone who has got theirs and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Gerrywins

emj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It seems like a few "vacancies" came up for them in Berlin just recently, because I finally got mine yesterday -- well, not the visa, but some vague copy and pasted words in an email indicating that I would get the visa on my next entry into Australia. I will write full details about how it all worked on this thread after I've got the actual visa.
> 
> So, it ended up being over 6 and a half months from the date of application to the visa being ready. Disappointing given that we were specifically told five months when we applied in May. They have had many come in since then though (they told us), so are saying 7 months for low-risk ones submitted more recently. If the high-risk ones remain 4-5 months longer to come through (as in the processing times), you might therefore be looking at a year for a high-risk sent now, but for yours sent in February, Gerrywins, it should come through faster than that (based on mine sent in May taking between the 5 months of then and 7 months of now).
> 
> Koets, your situation looks similar to ours and you are only a month behind, so you will hopefully get it soon. With luck, the coming Christmas break will speed it up!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has got theirs and good luck to everyone else!


Thank you for your message. It gives me hope. We need more transparency from immigration though, as much transparency as they give about other pressing issues like the refugee resettlement. I hope the petition for this goes through soon.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Thank you for your message. It gives me hope. We need more transparency from immigration though, as much transparency as they give about other pressing issues like the refugee resettlement. I hope the petition for this goes through soon.


Always stay positive Gerrywins and focus on what matters...you and your love and your relationship! The rest will fade and away and any energy spent on those things is energy you can't spend on what matters.

Let's cross our fingers, pray to God and hope beyond all hope that your process will soon be over. I know that high risk countries are often twice as long as low risk but let's beleive that anything is possible and with such good news coming out of Berlin, who knows what is around the corner for you xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Always stay positive Gerrywins and focus on what matters...you and your love and your relationship! The rest will fade and away and any energy spent on those things is energy you can't spend on what matters.
> 
> Let's cross our fingers, pray to God and hope beyond all hope that your process will soon be over. I know that high risk countries are often twice as long as low risk but let's beleive that anything is possible and with such good news coming out of Berlin, who knows what is around the corner for you xxx


Yes I do try to stay positive, it does not work all the time .


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Yes I do try to stay positive, it does not work all the time .


Yes yes I know...I know how hard it is to stay positive...but I also know how easy it is to get caught up in negative thinking and I just wanted to encourage you to stay strong and focused on what really matters. I wish for you all of the best news possibile and until then I hope that you are able to find the inner strength to keep going.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Yes yes I know...I know how hard it is to stay positive...but I also know how easy it is to get caught up in negative thinking and I just wanted to encourage you to stay strong and focused on what really matters. I wish for you all of the best news possibile and until then I hope that you are able to find the inner strength to keep going.


Thanks will keep that in mind. By the way, I started a thread for applications lodged in African or those involving people with African partners, I think it might be helpful.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ing-african-partners-those-lodged-africa.html


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Thanks will keep that in mind. By the way, I started a thread for applications lodged in African or those involving people with African partners, I think it might be helpful.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ing-african-partners-those-lodged-africa.html


Thank is a wonderful idea!!!! Thanks so much I will go and have a look now!!!


----------



## sasasou

Finally the visa arrived today.

It has been exactly 5 month and 22 days. 

Will post the whole timeline the next couple of days.

Good luck to you guys!!!


----------



## koets

sasasou said:


> Finally the visa arrived today.
> 
> It has been exactly 5 month and 22 days.
> 
> Will post the whole timeline the next couple of days.
> 
> Good luck to you guys!!!


Woohoo congrats Sasasou!! Can't be long for me now
Where in Australia will you be going? Good luck with all the other stuff you need to organise


----------



## Guest

sasasou said:


> Finally the visa arrived today.
> 
> It has been exactly 5 month and 22 days.
> 
> Will post the whole timeline the next couple of days.
> 
> Good luck to you guys!!!


Congratulations, great news!


----------



## koets

emj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It seems like a few "vacancies" came up for them in Berlin just recently, because I finally got mine yesterday -- well, not the visa, but some vague copy and pasted words in an email indicating that I would get the visa on my next entry into Australia. I will write full details about how it all worked on this thread after I've got the actual visa.
> 
> So, it ended up being over 6 and a half months from the date of application to the visa being ready. Disappointing given that we were specifically told five months when we applied in May. They have had many come in since then though (they told us), so are saying 7 months for low-risk ones submitted more recently. If the high-risk ones remain 4-5 months longer to come through (as in the processing times), you might therefore be looking at a year for a high-risk sent now, but for yours sent in February, Gerrywins, it should come through faster than that (based on mine sent in May taking between the 5 months of then and 7 months of now).
> 
> Koets, your situation looks similar to ours and you are only a month behind, so you will hopefully get it soon. With luck, the coming Christmas break will speed it up!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has got theirs and good luck to everyone else!


Congrats!! All the May "candidates" of this forum have their visa as far as we know, so June's next ;-)
I'll be checking my mail 50 times a day now haha


----------



## kangaro

sasasou said:


> Finally the visa arrived today.
> 
> It has been exactly 5 month and 22 days.
> 
> Will post the whole timeline the next couple of days.
> 
> Good luck to you guys!!!


It's a great News! Congratulation!


----------



## sasasou

sasasou said:


> Great idea!
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Temporary, Low Risk
> Date of lodgement: 30.5.2012
> CO assigned: Not sure, because did not received the mail in the first case, but only after doing an online inquiry. Got the eMail resend in beginning of July.
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 9.7.2012
> Phone interview: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's requested: 27.7.2012
> Further doc's submitted: 18.8.2012
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> BTW: I have also been told by my CO, that current processing time is at least 7-9 months


Birth certificate requested: 25.10.2012
Birth certificate submitted: 10.11.2012
Received information that processing times declined and visa would be granted before departure in December: 20.11.2012
Visa granted: 22.11.2012

Good luck to all!


----------



## sasasou

Wrong wrong quote


----------



## sasasou

koets said:


> Woohoo congrats Sasasou!! Can't be long for me now
> Where in Australia will you be going? Good luck with all the other stuff you need to organise


Thank you! Am heading to Airlie Beach, long-term maybe Brisbane, we're not sure yet. What about yourself?

Am sure your's will be soon! Good luck!


----------



## kangaro

sasasou said:


> Wrong wrong quote


Who was u'r Co?


----------



## sasasou

kangaro said:


> Who was u'r Co?


It was MR.
She was really great!


----------



## sasasou

sasasou said:


> It was MR.
> She was really great!


Am actually surprised nobody else mentioning here. Nobody who had/has MR?


----------



## koets

sasasou said:


> Thank you! Am heading to Airlie Beach, long-term maybe Brisbane, we're not sure yet. What about yourself?
> 
> Am sure your's will be soon! Good luck!


I'm off to Sydney, hopefully soon ;-)
Airline beach is nice. Have you ever taken the boat to the whitsunday's? Amazing!! 
My cousin live in Brisbane, will visit her soon as we'll.


----------



## melandabdul

sasasou said:


> Birth certificate requested: 25.10.2012
> Birth certificate submitted: 10.11.2012
> Received information that processing times declined and visa would be granted before departure in December: 20.11.2012
> Visa granted: 22.11.2012
> 
> Good luck to all!


Did your CO say much about the processing times declining? Cos I wrote and asked mine about this and she gave me a stock standard policy reply as if cut and paste from the website and would not acknowledge this at all. So Id love to know more.

Also hadn't you already submitted the birth certificate back with the application?

Thanks


----------



## sasasou

melandabdul said:


> Did your CO say much about the processing times declining? Cos I wrote and asked mine about this and she gave me a stock standard policy reply as if cut and paste from the website and would not acknowledge this at all. So Id love to know more.
> 
> Also hadn't you already submitted the birth certificate back with the application?
> 
> Thanks


Hey hey,

no, she did not say much at all, only the one sentence, I wrote here in the thread somewhere. I think my CO probably only gave me the information, because I was so close to grant (just a guess). Yeah, unfortunately they do not give much information away regarding this. I just read here somewhere, that one CO from Berlin is working together with someone from Ozzie or something like that. Well, if that means, that the CO's in Berlin first do their work, and then application get put in the next pile, then I understand why they do not have much information....

No, I didn't submit it. I thought I would be sneaky, coz I thought it could be troublesome to get a translation from Polish to English in Germany. I was hoping that I would get away with it, to be honest. But in the end.....


----------



## melandabdul

sasasou said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> no, she did not say much at all, only the one sentence, I wrote here in the thread somewhere. I think my CO probably only gave me the information, because I was so close to grant (just a guess). Yeah, unfortunately they do not give much information away regarding this. I just read here somewhere, that one CO from Berlin is working together with someone from Ozzie or something like that. Well, if that means, that the CO's in Berlin first do their work, and then application get put in the next pile, then I understand why they do not have much information....
> 
> No, I didn't submit it. I thought I would be sneaky, coz I thought it could be troublesome to get a translation from Polish to English in Germany. I was hoping that I would get away with it, to be honest. But in the end.....


heheheh you are funny sasasou...trying to be sneaky with the most detailed and nit picky department in all of the country lol But sooooo happy that it all worked out well for you, and to be honest you plan might have worked in your favour in the end.

Thanks for the info on the processing time. I have now decided to try and get my fiance out to Australia on a vistors visa in the mean time...the waiting is too much.

Are you apart of with your love?


----------



## sasasou

melandabdul said:


> heheheh you are funny sasasou...trying to be sneaky with the most detailed and nit picky department in all of the country lol But sooooo happy that it all worked out well for you, and to be honest you plan might have worked in your favour in the end.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the processing time. I have now decided to try and get my fiance out to Australia on a vistors visa in the mean time...the waiting is too much.
> 
> Are you apart of with your love?


Lol, you are right. Would I have known it back then, I probably would have submitted it straight away. But am happy that it did not seem to be a delay because of that.

This was our plan, too. When I got told back in July, that it would take 7-9 month instead of 5, we decided that I quit my job and life and get me over to Oz on a Visitor Visa. So we organized everything accordingly. Surprisingly and luckily Partner Visa arrived two weeks before departure.
Yeah, we are apart now for five months. Not easy at all. What about yourself?


----------



## melandabdul

sasasou said:


> Lol, you are right. Would I have known it back then, I probably would have submitted it straight away. But am happy that it did not seem to be a delay because of that.
> 
> This was our plan, too. When I got told back in July, that it would take 7-9 month instead of 5, we decided that I quit my job and life and get me over to Oz on a Visitor Visa. So we organized everything accordingly. Surprisingly and luckily Partner Visa arrived two weeks before departure.
> Yeah, we are apart now for five months. Not easy at all. What about yourself?


Yes we apart for 6 months now but only had the visa in for just under 6 months. What tourist visa did you apply for? I have to go for 676 and tell them why he wants to come and give strong reason for him to go back. Did you have to do all of that? How long was your tourist visa for?


----------



## michela78

sasasou said:


> Am actually surprised nobody else mentioning here. Nobody who had/has MR?


Hi sasasou, congrats!!! My CO is Mrs. MR and my application was lodged just one day after yours...in these days I'm opening my email hundred times!!!


----------



## koets

michela78 said:


> Hi sasasou, congrats!!! My CO is Mrs. MR and my application was lodged just one day after yours...in these days I'm opening my email hundred times!!!


Haha I know the feeling!! But if you haven't got it yet, I'll have to wait a couple of days ;-) any day now!


----------



## sasasou

melandabdul said:


> Yes we apart for 6 months now but only had the visa in for just under 6 months. What tourist visa did you apply for? I have to go for 676 and tell them why he wants to come and give strong reason for him to go back. Did you have to do all of that? How long was your tourist visa for?


Hey, sorry, I can't share any experience on that one. I went for the eVisitor, it was for three month, that would have been sufficient for us.!

Hope for you, it all get's together soon! Good luck, would love to hear good news soon!


----------



## sasasou

michela78 said:


> Hi sasasou, congrats!!! My CO is Mrs. MR and my application was lodged just one day after yours...in these days I'm opening my email hundred times!!!


Thanks! Wow, so you must be very close, too!
How did you find her? I was very satisfied.


----------



## koets

michela78 said:


> Hi sasasou, congrats!!! My CO is Mrs. MR and my application was lodged just one day after yours...in these days I'm opening my email hundred times!!!


Michela78, will you please let us know when you get your visa? This way we all know how far they are in Berlin!


----------



## michela78

sasasou said:


> Thanks! Wow, so you must be very close, too!
> How did you find her? I was very satisfied.


I find her very helpful, and I'm satisfied either!!
Let's to take a look at my email...


----------



## michela78

koets said:


> Michela78, will you please let us know when you get your visa? This way we all know how far they are in Berlin!


Of course koets, I'll let you know when the fateful moment comes!


----------



## koets

I've emailed my CO yesterday with a question and also told her that I read that they're already busy processing application from the end of May.
She just wrote back that she can give me an update next week, because that'll be a new month and she'll get more stats. Then as well.
So, nothing new so far. But I guess 4 days can take way longer if it means changing months 😉


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> I've emailed my CO yesterday with a question and also told her that I read that they're already busy processing application from the end of May.
> She just wrote back that she can give me an update next week, because that'll be a new month and she'll get more stats. Then as well.
> So, nothing new so far. But I guess 4 days can take way longer if it means changing months &#128521;


Would really love to hear what your CO writes and tells you next week as mine isnt saying much so whatever you get told would be good to know.


----------



## bacjohn

*309 spouse visa*

Here is my timeline:

Visa Type:309 Partner Temporary, Low Risk
Date of lodgement: 04.6.2012
CO assigned: 10.7.2012
Police Check: With application
Medical: 10.7.2012
Phone interview: 18.7.2012
Date Visa granted: 14.12.2012
Flying in Brisbane :16.12.2012

P.S. The C.O told me that all visas from June finish end december


----------



## melandabdul

bacjohn said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type:309 Partner Temporary, Low Risk
> Date of lodgement: 04.6.2012
> CO assigned: 10.7.2012
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 10.7.2012
> Phone interview: 18.7.2012
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...


Who is your CO bacjohn? Have you been told anything since your phone interview? Do you know what you are waiting on?


----------



## koets

bacjohn said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Type:309 Partner Temporary, Low Risk
> Date of lodgement: 04.6.2012
> CO assigned: 10.7.2012
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 10.7.2012
> Phone interview: 18.7.2012
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...


Hey, we've lodged on the same day! Who's your CO?
About those interviews, does everyone get this or just some? My CO didn't say anything about this...


----------



## bacjohn

The co is C.K i'm waiting like you.Tommorw i am calling to berlin ebassy maybe learn something new.I wish


----------



## koets

bacjohn said:


> The co is C.K i'm waiting like you.Tommorw i am calling to berlin ebassy maybe learn something new.I wish


Let us know wat they tell you tomorrow, please!


----------



## bacjohn

the latest grand visa gived from berlin 
Sent application: 29/05/2012 received on 31/05

Nationality: GREEK

Type of visa: Partner Visa, Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100) in the mail that I sent my wrote requested that the 100 probably ranked there with (I hope)

Deposits from Greece / Australia: GREECE

Attach medical exam: NO I requested on 18/06 (I got phone on 19/06 and hung up appointment for 20) will send them straight to the doctor in Berlin on 26/6 told me

Attach criminal record: YES

Date Performance Migration File Number: 18/06 (file number I wrote that he is not writing his migration)

Date of matching Case Officer (CO): 18/06

Date began developing a visa: 12/11/2012


----------



## melandabdul

bacjohn said:


> The co is C.K i'm waiting like you.Tommorw i am calling to berlin ebassy maybe learn something new.I wish


So they tell you nothing since the interview?


----------



## bacjohn

With the interview you talking about 45 minutes and c.o. asking you everything about your life and your reletionship from the day sent your visa untill 2 years before


----------



## melandabdul

bacjohn said:


> With the interview you talking about 45 minutes and c.o. asking you everything about your life and your reletionship from the day sent your visa untill 2 years before


And after interview...do you hear anything from CO again?


----------



## bacjohn

melandabdul said:


> And after interview...do you hear anything from CO again?


 only if c.o. needs extra documents


----------



## melandabdul

bacjohn said:


> only if c.o. needs extra documents


OK well I wish you all the best with your phone call this week. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## michela78

koets said:


> Michela78, will you please let us know when you get your visa? This way we all know how far they are in Berlin!


Hi everyone!!!!! Today my visa has been granted!!!!! So exciting!!!!! My CO called me this morning and told me that in a few minutes she'd have writing me an email and that's happened!!!!!

All the best to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## sasasou

michela78 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!! Today my visa has been granted!!!!! So exciting!!!!! My CO called me this morning and told me that in a few minutes she'd have writing me an email and that's happened!!!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!!!!!


Wooooooohoooo!!! Congratulations!!! And all the best in Oz! Where to Oz are you heading?


----------



## koets

michela78 said:


> Hi everyone!!!!! Today my visa has been granted!!!!! So exciting!!!!! My CO called me this morning and told me that in a few minutes she'd have writing me an email and that's happened!!!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!!!!!


Woohooo indeed. Congratulations!! Enjoy it and lots of good luck down under. When will you be going?


----------



## pity356

Hi guys 

First of all congrats for michela78 for the visa grant.
Can I ask everyone on that thread please at some time be more specific when it comes to visa grant. Reason why I'm saying this is people want to know facts and as far I'm concern "Melandabdul"want the same.

So guys we don't want to story from beginning ,let's keep the format meaning of this as follow :

Date of application lodgement
CO - doesn't have to be a name ,initials are really fine
and if assigned or not
Interview
Medicals
Police checks
Finally visa grant

I posted this because user:"bacjohn"for my knowledge 
Posting history of every single step.

Others please keep up good work ,like you do.

Ufff

So finally I'm posting mine time line for everyone and promise will keep you updated

Date of lodgement 13.06.2012
CO : C.K
Interview: 14.07.2012 - piece of cake if you love someone
Medicals - Don't have to be done -in my case
Police check- AFP 19 June 2012
Visa grant : sooon ,oh bloody hell soon.

Sending congrats to everyone and especially "melandabdul"for this thread running.

Cheers


----------



## melandabdul

Thank you Pity!!! Can I please ask what visa you have applied for? PMV 300 or Partner etc?


----------



## pity356

Visa 309 and then 100 if u know what I'm talking about.


----------



## melandabdul

pity356 said:


> Visa 309 and then 100 if u know what I'm talking about.


Yes I understand. Thanks


----------



## melandabdul

Hi,

This is for anyone who has C.K as their CO. Do you get reply to your emails the same day or how long does it take her to reply? Have you ever rang and asked her to call you and how long before she calls you back?

Thanks


----------



## kangaro

Weeks to replay Ma email and never get called back,


----------



## kangaro

Oh and she say sorry for late respond... I'm so frustrated, nerves,


----------



## koets

I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


----------



## sasasou

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Awesome news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bacjohn

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Congratulations Koets.Good luck in OZ.I wish my visa come those days..


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Congrats. So how long did it take?


----------



## melandabdul

kangaro said:


> Weeks to replay Ma email and never get called back,


And your CO is ck?


----------



## koets

melandabdul said:


> And your CO is Corrina?


Yes, indeed!!


----------



## melandabdul

koets said:


> Yes, indeed!!


Kangaro is Ck your CO also?


----------



## pity356

Congratulations koets for getting a visa .
Seems to me that Berlin is really up to date with the applications.
I've been told in july 5-6 months and then in the middle of november got email that will be 7-9.
And CK also said june applications she will start from January next year. I'm just lost with all these cause many people were told 7-9 and they were granted before that time.
Anyway hoping for the christmas gift anyway and wishing that to everyone waiting.


----------



## kangaro

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Congratulations!


----------



## kangaro

melandabdul said:


> Kangaro is Corrina your CO also?


Yes! I'm hitting 11th month and still nothing,


----------



## Pumpkin

Been reading this forum for a while now. Thought its time for my timeline.

Date of Application: June 13th 2012

Nationality: German

Visa type: 309/100

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: yes, sometime in July

Police checked: yes with Application

Date CO assigned: July?

I came to Australia in Nov on a eVisitor. 

Date Visa granted: still waiting.


----------



## melandabdul

Pumpkin said:


> Been reading this forum for a while now. Thought its time for my timeline.
> 
> Date of Application: June 13th 2012
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 309/100
> U
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin
> 
> Medical submitted: yes, sometime in July
> 
> Police checked: yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: July?
> 
> I came to Australia in Nov on a eVisitor.
> 
> Date Visa granted: still waiting.


Welcome and thanks for sharing your info. Anything else you can contribute would be wonderful


----------



## Gerrywins

Anyone from high risk country especially Africa received their visas recently?


----------



## michela78

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Congrats koets!!! Good luck down under!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

koets said:


> I just got an email form my CO, my visa is granted!! Good luck to yAll of you who are still waiting!!


Congrats Koets, could you please tell us what your timeline is and which country you are from. thanks


----------



## neala

I got my 309 granted today. I lodged the application on hte 10th of August 2012.

About a month ago I asked my CO what to do since I had gotten into an uni in Australia and therefore I'd need a visa by the end of February. He just told me to apply for a student visa (which I (unfortunately) did) and, well, today I was granted a Student Visa and then a few hours later my Partner Visa...


----------



## skipperydoo

Congrats to everybody who got their visa granted!!


----------



## melandabdul

neala said:


> I got my 309 granted today. I lodged the application on hte 10th of August 2012.
> 
> About a month ago I asked my CO what to do since I had gotten into an uni in Australia and therefore I'd need a visa by the end of February. He just told me to apply for a student visa (which I (unfortunately) did) and, well, today I was granted a Student Visa and then a few hours later my Partner Visa...


Wow that is quick if you lodged in August!!! Congrats to you and all the best for your future!


----------



## melandabdul

So Neala lodged a 309 on 10th Aug and just got granted yesterday. I would like to hear are there any other August applicants out there through the Berlin office who have got their visa or have been told it is about to be granted?? Please share...August applicate being granted is SUPER exciting as this is moving forward quicker so I want to see if it is a trend or a once off....xxx


----------



## dradeel

My husband is an Australian citizen and me and our child applied from Greece in February. We sent the additional docs in may and didn't have any communication at all from our co since July. Our 309/100 visa has still not been granted. Even though I sent e-mails and a change of circumstances form, nobody replied...we have lost hope. My husband returned to Greece after 8 months of living alone and working in Australia since he couldn't live any longer away from us. It's a huge shame...we payed so much money in fees,tickets, translations, household transport, and still nothing. I don't want to go there any more..


----------



## melandabdul

dradeel said:


> My husband is an Australian citizen and me and our child applied from Greece in February. We sent the additional docs in may and didn't have any communication at all from our co since July. Our 309/100 visa has still not been granted. Even though I sent e-mails and a change of circumstances form, nobody replied...we have lost hope. My husband returned to Greece after 8 months of living alone and working in Australia since he couldn't live any longer away from us. It's a huge shame...we payed so much money in fees,tickets, translations, household transport, and still nothing. I don't want to go there any more..


Oh that is terrible dradeel...I am so sorry to hear of your story and you are clearly in pain from this experience. So if I am right you have no had a rejection or approval but you have heard nothing?

If you are still keen to see this through I would ring the main number in Berlin and advise of this and they can escalate this to the case officer. Please let me know if you need this number and I can provide it to you.


----------



## Andrews

Hello, 

Can a friend or relative receive information about my application on my behalf?
Under the terms of the Australian Privacy Act, we cannot disclose your information to an unauthorised third party. If you wish to authorise a migration agent or other person to communicate with the department on your behalf, please provide:

See: Form 956 – Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance or
See: Form 956A-Appointment or withdrawal of Authorised Recipient


----------



## melandabdul

Andrews said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can a friend or relative receive information about my application on my behalf?
> Under the terms of the Australian Privacy Act, we cannot disclose your information to an unauthorised third party. If you wish to authorise a migration agent or other person to communicate with the department on your behalf, please provide:
> 
> See: Form 956 - Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance or
> See: Form 956A-Appointment or withdrawal of Authorised Recipient


You might want to post this in a separate post as this thread is mostly related to the Berlin Embassy so you might not get all the exposure you want here


----------



## Gerrywins

dradeel said:


> My husband is an Australian citizen and me and our child applied from Greece in February. We sent the additional docs in may and didn't have any communication at all from our co since July. Our 309/100 visa has still not been granted. Even though I sent e-mails and a change of circumstances form, nobody replied...we have lost hope. My husband returned to Greece after 8 months of living alone and working in Australia since he couldn't live any longer away from us. It's a huge shame...we payed so much money in fees,tickets, translations, household transport, and still nothing. I don't want to go there any more..


Sad to hear of you experience but unfortunately almost everyone who has or is applying for partner visas are going through something similar. The aus immigration system is so expensive and NOT transparent at all, so we all feel like we are being overcharged for lousy service.
Hope you get sorted soon as the rest of us also hope.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> So Neala lodged a 309 on 10th Aug and just got granted yesterday. I would like to hear are there any other August applicants out there through the Berlin office who have got their visa or have been told it is about to be granted?? Please share...August applicate being granted is SUPER exciting as this is moving forward quicker so I want to see if it is a trend or a once off....xxx


you have to remember, Neala is from Finland, first world - low risk country, so probably not a good yardstick to measure timeframe for high risk countries like ours


----------



## Frutsel

Gerrywins said:


> you have to remember, Neala is from Finland, first world - low risk country, so probably not a good yardstick to measure timeframe for high risk countries like ours


I think you r right. You can't compare low and high risk countries with each other. 
I am an August applicant (06-08-2012) from a lowrisk country (Holland) and haven't heared a thing since. At the end of October I mailed my CO to say I was going to enter Aus on the 7th of December on a tourist visa. Didn't hear a kick. Yesterday I mailed Immi gov to say the same thing and that I didn't heared anything from my CO. 
So even the low risk countries aren't the same with applications.
Like someone said before. It's not transparent at all. !!!!


----------



## gersie

Just to give everyone a little hope I guess, my partner and I appled on the 1st of July. We have been harrassing our case officer a little bit. She told us that in November they were working on May applications and then she recently told us that she "can tell us more" in January but Im pretty sure she was alluding to the fact that it may be approved by then. THis makes sense if they are now working on June then January they will be up to July. Obviously this is not fact it just seems to be where they are at. Best wishes to everyone, I know it's hard waiting but we will all be on the other side of it one day!


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> you have to remember, Neala is from Finland, first world - low risk country, so probably not a good yardstick to measure timeframe for high risk countries like ours


Yes I understand what you are saying but I think I was more interested to see if the process was up to August in general as it appears to be that this was a one off and that other CO's were still working on June.

It is interesting how they say that applications are done on date submitted as it is the fairest but these things so seems to get a miss at times. I don't begrudge our friend getting their visa at all, just that the system is confusing and that what they say and what they do dont always match


----------



## Gerrywins

Yes, we indeed are happy for everyone who is receiving their grants. Let's hope we all have a great close to this year by our visas being granted.Does anyone know if anything happens between christmas and new years?


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Yes, we indeed are happy for everyone who is receiving their grants. Let's hope we all have a great close to this year by our visas being granted.Does anyone know if anything happens between christmas and new years?


Well I think it would be down to if the CO was on leave or not. My CO is on leave now for 1 week so I am hoping that she will only have a couple days off over the Christmas period.

I am also thinking about how it is winter time in Germany. For me it is summer time in Australia so A LOT of people take 1, 2, 3, 4 weeks off over Christmas to take advantage of the good weather and the school holidays when kids are off school.

I am thinking that being winter, maybe they will not have a long time off...but it is just my theory


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Well I think it would be down to if the CO was on leave or not. My CO is on leave now for 1 week so I am hoping that she will only have a couple days off over the Christmas period.
> 
> I am also thinking about how it is winter time in Germany. For me it is summer time in Australia so A LOT of people take 1, 2, 3, 4 weeks off over Christmas to take advantage of the good weather and the school holidays when kids are off school.
> 
> I am thinking that being winter, maybe they will not have a long time off...but it is just my theory


Good thinking about it being winter. Let's hope the weather works in our favor lol! At this point I place my hope on anything and everything.


----------



## AJ67

melandabdul said:


> Well I think it would be down to if the CO was on leave or not. My CO is on leave now for 1 week so I am hoping that she will only have a couple days off over the Christmas period.
> 
> I am also thinking about how it is winter time in Germany. For me it is summer time in Australia so A LOT of people take 1, 2, 3, 4 weeks off over Christmas to take advantage of the good weather and the school holidays when kids are off school.
> 
> I am thinking that being winter, maybe they will not have a long time off...but it is just my theory


I can´t speak for what is common in Germany but Sweden is not that far away and usually people only take days off between Christmas and New Years. They usually don´t go on holidays for weeks. A lot of companies/institutions close between Christmas and New years.
If lucky they will be back to work the 2 or 7 of January.
But of course,that´s only my guessing.


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> I can´t speak for what is common in Germany but Sweden is not that far away and usually people only take days off between Christmas and New Years. They usually don´t go on holidays for weeks. A lot of companies/institutions close between Christmas and New years.
> If lucky they will be back to work the 2 or 7 of January.
> But of course,that´s only my guessing.


Great information, thanks for sharing


----------



## koets

As promised, my time line:

Visa: 309/100 (I got visa sub 100 straight away, because I've been in a relationship for over 3 years)
CO: Corinna Karwoth
Low risk country; The Netherlands

4/6/12 309/100 de facto visa application received in Berlin
3/7/12 CO asks me for PC and extra information to prove that we've been in a defacto realtionship since April 2009.
16/7/12 send off PC and extra information to Berlin.
23/7/12 email that all documents came in in good order and no extra information was necessary
04/12/12 visa grand
18/9/12 phone call form CO that procedure time has gone up to 7-9 months

As I understand (reading posts here),they are busy finalising visa applications lodged end of May.
Sasasou, have you gotten any news yet?!

I really hope things will go smoothly and everyone will


----------



## koets

This is the right time line. Sorry guys for the messy message

Visa: 309/100 (I got visa sub 100 straight away, because I've been in a relationship for over 3 years)
CO: Corinna Karwoth
Low risk country; The Netherlands

4/6/12 309/100 de facto visa application received in Berlin
3/7/12 CO asks me for PC and extra information to prove that we've been in a defacto realtionship since April 2009.
16/7/12 send off PC and extra information to Berlin.
23/7/12 email that all documents came in in good order and no extra information was necessary
18/9/12 phone call form CO that procedure time has gone up to 7-9 months
04/12/12 visa 100 grand

Good luck to everyone who's waiting!!


----------



## melandabdul

I have found out dates that the embassy is closed in Berlin for anyone interested -
The Embassy will be closed on the following days: 24-26 Dec 2012, 31 Dec 2012 and 01 Jan 2013.


----------



## Frutsel

Anyone had or having problems with CO. Mine is not responding to my emails at all. I emailed him about a change of circumstance. ( I am now in Aus on a tourist visa and have an aus. number. ) I asked him if by the time my visa would be granted he can notify me 2 weeks prior to granting visa so I can leave the country etc etc.
I got no answer at all and wrote to immi.gov itself. They replied to me that the best thing I could do is sending another email to my CO. I did and again after 5 days still no response. If he is on a holiday you would get an email about it or not? ( I did get one in July when he was on holiday ) but nothing at all this time. Anyone got an idea???


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Anyone had or having problems with CO. Mine is not responding to my emails at all. I emailed him about a change of circumstance. ( I am now in Aus on a tourist visa and have an aus. number. ) I asked him if by the time my visa would be granted he can notify me 2 weeks prior to granting visa so I can leave the country etc etc.
> I got no answer at all and wrote to immi.gov itself. They replied to me that the best thing I could do is sending another email to my CO. I did and again after 5 days still no response. If he is on a holiday you would get an email about it or not? ( I did get one in July when he was on holiday ) but nothing at all this time. Anyone got an idea???


Yes I can sympathise! My CO was not responding when I was sending through important information, including stuff she had requested. Like you I expected an acknowledgement that they got the stuff I was sending them but nothing for day so I would follow up with another email or a phone call.

In the end I did get replies but it took me to keep following up to get them and now just recently my CO's supervisor wrote me a nice but clear email saying that I dont need to follow up to check they got the information I sent. I don't need to email to check on the status of things, I don't need to contact them for this that of the other and in doing so I am not allowing them to get on with doing their job.

It was a diplomatic email but clear that they didn't want to be keep to any normal standard of respect of communication etiquette.

Like you I think it is fair to expect an acknowledgement and a reply to a reasonable question but it appears that Berlin is going away from this model. If you are CO reports to the same team leader/supervisor as mine then they will no doubt be doing the same as mine in not responding.

If it is any help, I have been told by the supervisor that they will most definately let you know AHEAD of approving the visa that you are going to be approved, thereby giving you time to get out of the country. But you must be cure to keep them informed of your whereabouts and contacts details at all times....even if they don't respond.

I think they are responsive with people who are in the active phase of the visa being granted but if like me you are months away from it, then they don't want to waste time on us till we are in the active phase.


----------



## Frutsel

Thanks for the reply melandabdul

I applied on 06-08-2012 so It should do another 9 weeks before I can expect a grant. Like you said, the CO's in Berlin ( at least yours and mine) are living their own rules. The thing I am angry about is , that for this amount of money you would at least expect a decent answer. 
I will keep my CO up to date by sending emails when there are changes. Even if I don't get a reply.
The thing that worried me most is indeed, what if they didn't get the emails and the grant is nearly there?. But I wil keep in mind what u said.
Thanks for sharing this info. 
Lets keep the faith!


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Thanks for the reply melandabdul
> 
> I applied on 06-08-2012 so It should do another 9 weeks before I can expect a grant. Like you said, the CO's in Berlin ( at least yours and mine) are living their own rules. The thing I am angry about is , that for this amount of money you would at least expect a decent answer.
> I will keep my CO up to date by sending emails when there are changes. Even if I don't get a reply.
> The thing that worried me most is indeed, what if they didn't get the emails and the grant is nearly there?. But I wil keep in mind what u said.
> Thanks for sharing this info.
> Lets keep the faith!


I know exactly what you mean. My fear was the email failed to get through. How hard is it to send a 1 minute acknowledgement and set our minds at rest?

I think this process induces mental stress that is unbearable.

I have one more tip for you. I found a general number for the Berlin office and they told me if I couldn't get onto the CO I could go through them and they could "hurry them up" for a reply. This might work but it might also annoy your CO so proceed with caution. Stay strong xxx


----------



## melandabdul

So Berliners....any news, updates, visa grants, about to be granted, milestones, rumors, bug bears etc to share????


----------



## Frutsel

melandabdul said:


> I know exactly what you mean. My fear was the email failed to get through. How hard is it to send a 1 minute acknowledgement and set our minds at rest?
> 
> I think this process induces mental stress that is unbearable.
> 
> I have one more tip for you. I found a general number for the Berlin office and they told me if I couldn't get onto the CO I could go through them and they could "hurry them up" for a reply. This might work but it might also annoy your CO so proceed with caution. Stay strong xxx


Can you give me that number please.
Send another email and STILL no answer.
Thanks!


----------



## pity356

Hi Everyone

Do you really expect something before christmas?
Wait till middle of January or amazingly after New year.
I know sounds harsh but thats the reality of that joint.

Merry Christmas to everyone waiting and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## melandabdul

pity356 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Do you really expect something before christmas?
> Wait till middle of January or amazingly after New year.
> I know sounds harsh but thats the reality of that joint.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone waiting and Happy New Year!!!


Tjanks for your thoughts Pity. It sounds like you are frustrated like the rest of us but please try and stay positive if you can. We are sharing all a lot of information here and not just what has happened in the last few days.

Hope you have a great and relaxing Christmas.


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Can you give me that number please.
> Send another email and STILL no answer.
> Thanks!


Try this +49 (0)69 222 23 99 58


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Hi All, Thought I'd start a thread to gather info from anyone currently processing through the Berlin Office. If you would like to add the following info to this thread that would be really helpful
> 
> Type of Visa
> Date Applied
> Stage Application at (e.g. CO Assigned, PC submitted)
> Low or High Risk Country
> 
> Thanks


Hi all 
Visa applied for; marriage 
Date applied; January 2012
Stage; CO assigned All official paper work submitted from birth to last pay chq. STILL WAITING GRRRR
L/H risk; Low risk ( residence Malta UK passport)
Agency; I am using INTERSTAFF Perth W/A
I was informed yesterday that the processing times were now increased (December 2012) to a min of 14 months and thats IF you have a CO working on your file. This was confirmed by my Agency and Berlin. So fustrating.


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> Thanks for the reply melandabdul
> 
> I applied on 06-08-2012 so It should do another 9 weeks before I can expect a grant. Like you said, the CO's in Berlin ( at least yours and mine) are living their own rules. The thing I am angry about is , that for this amount of money you would at least expect a decent answer.
> I will keep my CO up to date by sending emails when there are changes. Even if I don't get a reply.
> The thing that worried me most is indeed, what if they didn't get the emails and the grant is nearly there?. But I wil keep in mind what u said.
> Thanks for sharing this info.
> Lets keep the faith!


Oh wow i hope you get your answer soon i am going through Berlin also My CO had informed me and this was confirmed by the Agency i am using in Perth that the visa applications are now taking upto 14 months min from Berlin due to a back log of work and lack of support, this time frame was updated in december 2012. I applied in January 2012 and im still waiting. I wish you luck;
Louise


----------



## melandabdul

So Berliners...it is Christmas Eve here is Australia and tomorrow we will celebrate Christmas Day...a very special and sacred time for many people in the world. 

For most it is a time to be with family and loved ones and I am acutely aware that many of us are going through this special time without the ones we love close by us. 

I want you to know that someone else in another part of the world knows how you are feeling...you are not alone in those feelings of sadness and disappointment of a Christmas about to pass without your dear one by your side. 

But I want to also speak hope into your heart. Hope of a New Year only a week away and a new month when more visas will be allocated. Hope of a year of promises to be fulfilled and hope that a hearts desire will not be left unfulfilled while there is still that burning flame of desire. 

Stay strong my friends and a very Merry Christmas to you and your kin xxx


----------



## viola

Hi everyone, 

I have been following this forum topic for a while echking on how the visa application processes via Berlin are going, but now it's time to introduce myself.

Visa Type: Partner Temporary 309/100, Low Risk (Netherlands)
Date of lodgement: 25.7.2012
CO assigned: 31.7.2012 (MR)
Police Check: With application
Medical: 10.8.2012
Phone interview: not necessary
Further doc's requested: none
Married: 5.10.2012 (+change in circumstance form sent)
Date Visa granted: Still waiting...

I was reading the last posts and just wanted to remind everyone that this forum is public and that using full names of CO's means that if they google themselves (who never has?) means that they can read all the frustrating posts about themselves, and I can just imagine that would irritate even more when you're working under high pressure in an understaffed office. Just send a personal message to someone if you really need to vent about someone in specific in a negative way...

I want to wish everyone a good Christmas although it may not be together with your loved ones if you're still waiting for you visa... May the new year of 2013 bring many good things for everyone! 

Specially I wanted to thank Melandabdul for his eternal optimism. You're helping us all through this!

Happy holidays!


----------



## sunnysmile

melandabdul said:


> So Berliners...it is Christmas Eve here is Australia and tomorrow we will celebrate Christmas Day...a very special and sacred time for many people in the world.
> 
> For most it is a time to be with family and loved ones and I am acutely aware that many of us are going through this special time without the ones we love close by us.
> 
> I want you to know that someone else in another part of the world knows how you are feeling...you are not alone in those feelings of sadness and disappointment of a Christmas about to pass without your dear one by your side.
> 
> But I want to also speak hope into your heart. Hope of a New Year only a week away and a new month when more visas will be allocated. Hope of a year of promises to be fulfilled and hope that a hearts desire will not be left unfulfilled while there is still that burning flame of desire.
> 
> Stay strong my friends and a very Merry Christmas to you and your kin xxx


Thank you and Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> thanks for the information and advice, its good to know some one going through the same thing is only an email away.
> Thank you
> Louise
> Have a wonderful Christmas and new year





> I hope I haven't sounded too negative. I do think you have a tough CO and reason to complain and worry


 No you havent come across as negative not at all lol you are giving me hope that this may not take as long as the 14 months i was under the impression of. ....


> but the bigger picture is what our focus needs to be so I wanted you to know the details of what it would mean for you IF he did get annoyed enough to reject/decline you because he was fed up. Now this should never happen but I know they are humans too.


 Yes they are Humans and at the moment of processing and a long drawn out waiting process we as humans have this tremondous ability to vent lol.



> For me I find it to hard to bite my tongue and play the game but it is our lives in the line so I am trying to learn this skill FAST.


 WOW someone after my own heart, to be honest i dont talk to Klaus at all i dont send emails ( its only through a forum guest that i recently received his email) i dont have a short tongue and like yourself i find it hard to bite my tongue lol. I have left this proceedur to my agent and i have to be patient and wait.....



> Can I ask you one question. You said you are living in Malta. Is that the country that issued your passport?


 Yes i Live in Malta and it was the british high commision that reissued my UK passport. I dont have a Maltese passport i still remained with my british passport.

You are really a well educated person on these immigration issues, you should becaome an agent seriously. I would like to ask you a question if i may, maybe you have knowledge on this; what are the usuall reasons they decline a person,s application. Both Kevin and I have a huge house which is paid for in rockingham W/A, we have financial security, we own property here in Malta, we have no criminal records, all our documentation was clear and without complication, Kevin is a perm, residant for 42 years in Ausie. As i said previously the only problem and to be honest i dont see it as a problem is that i was previously married obviously for the CO they see this as a paperwork issue, although Germany has the highest rate of divorces in Europe, so i wouldnt have thought it was such a big issue more so they should understand that these things happen in this day and age.
once again thank you
Louise


----------



## melandabdul

viola said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum topic for a while echking on how the visa application processes via Berlin are going, but now it's time to introduce myself.
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Temporary 309/100, Low Risk (Netherlands)
> Date of lodgement: 25.7.2012
> CO assigned: 31.7.2012 (MR)
> Police Check: With application
> Medical: 10.8.2012
> Phone interview: not necessary
> Further doc's requested: none
> Married: 5.10.2012 (+change in circumstance form sent)
> Date Visa granted: Still waiting...
> 
> I was reading the last posts and just wanted to remind everyone that this forum is public and that using full names of CO's means that if they google themselves (who never has?) means that they can read all the frustrating posts about themselves, and I can just imagine that would irritate even more when you're working under high pressure in an understaffed office. Just send a personal message to someone if you really need to vent about someone in specific in a negative way...
> 
> I want to wish everyone a good Christmas although it may not be together with your loved ones if you're still waiting for you visa... May the new year of 2013 bring many good things for everyone!
> 
> Specially I wanted to thank Melandabdul for his eternal optimism. You're helping us all through this!
> 
> Happy holidays!


Welcome to our little family Viola!! Yes you are so right about posting names and frustration about them. I suggest using initials to avoid problems but everyone has to find their own way.

Thanks for your kind words....it's nice to know that what I share can help out and I wish you a happy holiday also.


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> So Berliners...it is Christmas Eve here is Australia and tomorrow we will celebrate Christmas Day...a very special and sacred time for many people in the world.


 Yes it is a sacred time and god bless you, Malta is a very catholic country and i will remember everyone in my prayers today.



> For most it is a time to be with family and loved ones and I am acutely aware that many of us are going through this special time without the ones we love close by us.


 You really have opened my eyes on this statement, i am fortunate to have my dear Kevin with me at xmas and i truly feel sorry for those who are struggling with without there loved ones.



> I want you to know that someone else in another part of the world knows how you are feeling...you are not alone in those feelings of sadness and disappointment of a Christmas about to pass without your dear one by your side.


 Oh my i feel so blessed with kevin by myside, but i hold tears of sadness for those alone, i feel selfish because i never thought of the hundreds of people alone at this sacred time, oh how bad i feel now.



> But I want to also speak hope into your heart. Hope of a New Year only a week away and a new month when more visas will be allocated. Hope of a year of promises to be fulfilled and hope that a hearts desire will not be left unfulfilled while there is still that burning flame of desire.


 God bless you all


> Stay strong my friends and a very Merry Christmas to you and your kin xxx


 Merry Christmas hon and i hope new year brings good news to all of you.


----------



## melandabdul

"Yes i Live in Malta and it was the british high commision that reissued my UK passport. I dont have a Maltese passport i still remained with my british passport. "

Ok well I would think this is a really good thing for you to be on a British passport as Australia and Britain have close ties and share information with each other easily.

"You are really a well educated person on these immigration issues, you should becaome an agent seriously. "

Thank you for your kind words. I guess it comes more from a place of wanting to know as much as possible about the situation that I am getting into myself. I think I have a mind the quests for knowledge and this can be a good thing and a bad thing like all things in life...there needs to be a balance 

"I would like to ask you a question if i may, maybe you have knowledge on this; what are the usuall reasons they decline a person,s application. Both Kevin and I have a huge house which is paid for in rockingham W/A, we have financial security, we own property here in Malta, we have no criminal records, all our documentation was clear and without complication, Kevin is a perm, residant for 42 years in Ausie. As i said previously the only problem and to be honest i dont see it as a problem is that i was previously married obviously for the CO they see this as a paperwork issue, although Germany has the highest rate of divorces in Europe, so i wouldnt have thought it was such a big issue more so they should understand that these things happen in this day and age.
once again thank you
Louise[/QUOTE]"

You know off what you have written above you sound like the idea person that immigration would be looking for in my books. This is what I know. Firstly they want to make sure that your relationship is genuine. They want to know that it is not a sham. Something that has come together for the benefit of one of both people gaining advantage other than the stated reason e.g. financial gain for marrying someone to get them into the country etc.

We in the relationships feel that it is a given that our relationship will show as being genuine because we love each other, but it can be harder to prove then you might think (my interview felt like it was all conducted with this undertone in every question). Once this is proven...I think the other thing is health clearance and then making sure that you are a person of good character.

So I have been privy to info on a rejected couple and they were rejected because of age difference and because of religious background differences. I guess the CO felt that these things went to proving that they were not genuine. On paper it seems like a HUGE step to say that an age gap means you are not real or a difference in religion but they must have somehow tested this and felt it held up to scrutiny.

They also rejected because she was a city girl from Australia and he was a country boy from a country far away and they met online. I think the premise was what could they possibly have in common and they also had only meet once for a short while.

Have a look through this site, use the search function and you will find info on why people have had visa's rejected.....BUT to be honest if you are like me, this will just get you into a tizz and get you more stressed out because we can all see a bit of ourselves in each of these peoples cases that were rejected and this is so unhelpful to loose hope right now.

I do want to say also that the couple that I mention above that were rejected on all of these points are now living happily in Australia together so they fought the decision and won!!!

In the end if you know in your heart that you are true and honest and right, have no health issues that will affect your application (this is not a subjective measurement....either you do or you dont) and your character is good - no police issues etc then no matter what they say you will come out on top in the end...even if it means having to appeal!


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul I want to post an update that i received today, my application was actually admitted in MAY 2012 and not January as i had previously stated, I was rather shocked and surprised at this finding but there you go its a long story and trust me no one really wants to know the details, not my fault i must admit lol


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> melandabdul I want to post an update that i received today, my application was actually admitted in MAY 2012 and not January as i had previously stated, I was rather shocked and surprised at this finding but there you go its a long story and trust me no one really wants to know the details, not my fault i must admit lol


Wow that is a shock to you I'm sure but in some ways to me that is a good thing...I will explain.

I was contemplating your situation that you are on a British passport and waiting now 11 months and that made me think there must be some serious concern with you application for immigration to take that long...ESP being from a low risk country.

But now that you tell me you submitted in May I would say to you that you are well and truely in line with normal processing time for the Berlin office, regardless of who your CO might be.

Not to get your hopes up, as I know your CO has lead you in the direction of saying that you will be waiting longer that 12 months, but people who submitted in May were being approved in Dec through Berlib.

I think you did say you were being asked to provide additional info like medicals for a child so it sounds like your apps might not be at the stage of approval but when it is there is good indication that you wouldn't be waiting longer for a visa to become available (not sure if you realize that due to limited numbers of visas available they only give out so many each month)


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Wow that is a shock to you I'm sure but in some ways to me that is a good thing...I will explain.


 oh yes it was a shock believe me apparently when i had submitted the papers in January my original agent left the company along with his Secretary, and my file was lets say misplaced.



> I was contemplating your situation that you are on a British passport and waiting now 11 months and that made me think there must be some serious concern with you application for immigration to take that long...ESP being from a low risk country.


 At least i can sigh a sigh of relief because even i was having great concerns



> But now that you tell me you submitted in May I would say to you that you are well and truely in line with normal processing time for the Berlin office, regardless of who your CO might be.


 yes i do feel guilty and sorry for cursing my CO bless him...



> Not to get your hopes up, as I know your CO has lead you in the direction of saying that you will be waiting longer that 12 months, but people who submitted in May were being approved in Dec through Berlib.
> 
> I think you did say you were being asked to provide additional info like medicals for a child so it sounds like your apps might not be at the stage of approval but when it is there is good indication that you wouldn't be waiting longer for a visa to become available (not sure if you realize that due to limited numbers of visas available they only give out so many each month)


 The medicals for my son were done in August, the last papers they requested was a few weeks ago which was a declaration from the Notary explaining that all photo copied and stamped pages of my passport were genuine, these were sent via DHL courier 4 weeks ago, this is the last i have heard from them. Hopefully im in line and in turn for a answer, fingers crossed. But after hearing of people who are not with there loved ones, i would rather my answer was given to those that really need it, im lucky i have my loved one with me, some people dont and i feel so sorry for them.

Thanks again for your help
Louise


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> But after hearing of people who are not with there loved ones, i would rather my answer was given to those that really need it, im lucky i have my loved one with me, some people dont and i feel so sorry for them.
> 
> Thanks again for your help
> Louise


Yes I am one of those unfortunate people but we must find a way to stay strong and get through the day. I have to say that yesterday, Christmas Day, was hard to not have him by my side, but I know that he is always close as he is in my heart and my thoughts and we are connected in the most intimate way at a soul level.

I sometimes wonder if we will get bored of each other when we do finally get to be in the same place and timezone lol...what will we say and do for all of those hours that we are used to just thinking of each other or filling our time with other things...it is such a strange concept but one that I am happy and willing to tackle head on


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Yes I am one of those unfortunate people but we must find a way to stay strong and get through the day. I have to say that yesterday, Christmas Day, was hard to not have him by my side, but I know that he is always close as he is in my heart and my thoughts and we are connected in the most intimate way at a soul level.


 I couldnt respond to this message earlier when i read it as it really touched my heart, an gave me time to thank god for the blessing i have. Christmas day is hard for allot of people especially when you know your loved ones are so far away, i feel for everyone of you.



> I sometimes wonder if we will get bored of each other when we do finally get to be in the same place and timezone lol...what will we say and do for all of those hours that we are used to just thinking of each other or filling our time with other things...it is such a strange concept but one that I am happy and willing to tackle head on


Yes they say absence makes the heart grow fonder, but i dont think for a minuet that all this pain and heartache will eventually turn into boredom, im sure your first year will be appreciating the first of many events together, birthday,s Easter, valentines, ect. after you both get over the initial shock of being together then the appreciation of the love you both have kicks in. You are a strong person and you will see it through, because at the end of the tunnel is light. The most heart wrenching moment for me was 2 years ago when i left my partner to return back to Malta, he followed me 1 week later because he couldnt stand being away lol, but as he walked through the doors of the airport and i saw his smile and tears i knew what ever fight we had ahead of us with the immigration it was worth it, i never left his side again. The joy of being re-united is wonderful and very tearful. be strong and one day as your moment arrives and the tears of joy flow you will know it was worth it.
Louise


----------



## Kaplunk

*Visa 309/100*

Hi Guys,

I've been following this thread for a while now and thought that I should leave a message.

When I first applied for a partner Visa in August I was told that a low risk application will take up to 6 months to be granted.

Since my six months will be up in January I was very excited that my Visa should be granted soon. However I was horrified to find out that the time scale has now increased to 7 - 9 months.

I am a Maltese citizen married to an Australian Citizen for over 2 years now. My husband started working in Australia in June and I couldn't bare to be away from him so I travelled to Australia on a tourist Visa in September. I have recently applied for a tourist Visa extention which was granted and I am now able to stay in Australia with my husband till April.

Visa 309/100 Submitted on 01/08/12
Case Officer assigned on 08/08/12
Medical and character assessment received by the embassy on the 14/08/12

I have sent a few emails informing my case officer that I will be traveling to Australia on a tourist Visa but I never got a reply.

I am still waiting for any news about by Visa. I've also tried to call and left a message but no one ever got back to me.

I am now In Perth Asutralia, unable to work while my husband is away for work, as his job is fly in fly out.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what one can do in Perth while waiting for a Visa to be granted?

Sorry for the long message....and happy holidays to everyone.
XXX


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and thought that I should leave a message.
> 
> When I first applied for a partner Visa in August I was told that a low risk application will take up to 6 months to be granted.
> 
> Since my six months will be up in January I was very excited that my Visa should be granted soon. However I was horrified to find out that the time scale has now increased to 7 - 9 months.
> 
> I am a Maltese citizen married to an Australian Citizen for over 2 years now. My husband started working in Australia in June and I couldn't bare to be away from him so I travelled to Australia on a tourist Visa in September. I have recently applied for a tourist Visa extention which was granted and I am now able to stay in Australia with my husband till April.
> 
> Visa 309/100 Submitted on 01/08/12
> Case Officer assigned on 08/08/12
> Medical and character assessment received by the embassy on the 14/08/12
> 
> I have sent a few emails informing my case officer that I will be traveling to Australia on a tourist Visa but I never got a reply.
> 
> I am still waiting for any news about by Visa. I've also tried to call and left a message but no one ever got back to me.
> 
> I am now In Perth Asutralia, unable to work while my husband is away for work, as his job is fly in fly out.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what one can do in Perth while waiting for a Visa to be granted?
> 
> Sorry for the long message....and happy holidays to everyone.
> XXX


Oh wow your Maltese i live in Malta st pauls bay lol, and Perth is where i live when i return back, how bizzare lol. Was your application from Malta, sent to Berlin? Oh there is so much you can do in Perth go to a tourist info and see the wonderful sites and day trips that are available. Does his family live in Perth maybe they can help you find attractions whilst your there.
good luck
louise


----------



## Kaplunk

louiseb said:


> Oh wow your Maltese i live in Malta st pauls bay lol, and Perth is where i live when i return back, how bizzare lol. Was your application from Malta, sent to Berlin? Oh there is so much you can do in Perth go to a tourist info and see the wonderful sites and day trips that are available. Does his family live in Perth maybe they can help you find attractions whilst your there.
> good luck
> louise


Hi Lousie,

Yes I sent my application to the Berlin Office. My Husband and I lived in Scotland for 2 years but the weather started to get to us and we decided to move to Australia. My husband came to oz as soon as he got a job and I went to Malta to get all the information and apply for my Visa. I was hoping that the process would be a lot quicker but I was a fool!!

My Husband is actually from Sydney so I'm all alone. My mother in law keeps asking we if I've heard anything from the Visa office. She finds it hard to understand why it is taking so long. I'm constantly told " But you're married to an Australian!! Surely it can't take that long!!"

Perth is Amazing and there is a lot to do as a tourist. However I am starting to feel useless as i've been unemployed since june and have no kids. So I was thinking of taking up some volutary work if they accept tourists.

What I really want is a Visa so that I can apply for a job with my husband!!! I really hope it doesn't take longer that April!

XXX


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Lousie,
> 
> Yes I sent my application to the Berlin Office.


 yes from Malta we dont have the high commission they closed the office a few years ago, its a shame but they did. Now all our applications have to go through Berlin, who was you CO (case officer) if you dont mind me asking, Mine was K, a gentleman.


> My Husband and I lived in Scotland for 2 years but the weather started to get to us and we decided to


 Ah its cold in Scotland, i know lol. In Australia it gets cold but the summers are beautiful, .


> My husband came to oz as soon as he got a job and I went to Malta to get all the information and apply for my Visa. I was hoping that the process would be a lot quicker but I was a fool!!


 You poor thing you would have being better i think applying in the uk lol. I was always told from my agency that the time would be 6-9 months then i had another time frame which was longer, but then this was the standard time frame. I am still sticking to the 6 -9 months lol.



> My Husband is actually from Sydney so I'm all alone. My mother in law keeps asking we if I've heard anything from the Visa office. She finds it hard to understand why it is taking so long. I'm constantly told " But you're married to an Australian!! Surely it can't take that long!!"


 Bless your MIL. Unfortunately people dont realize the length of time it takes for the visa,s to be completed, not even us ourselves know the processing time, one thing for sure as you can see from this forum is that your lucky to be in Australia with your loved one, many here are alone and fighting for a chance to be re united with there loved ones.



> Perth is Amazing and there is a lot to do as a tourist. However I am starting to feel useless as i've been unemployed since june and have no kids. So I was thinking of taking up some volutary work if they accept tourists


 yes Perth is beautiful especially the beaches, doing voluntary work is a good thing, i was contemplating doing this when i was there 2 years ago. I didnt want to work for the salvo,s as i know through experience that there not pleasant to work with especially in Perth, im not saying there all bad but i found that in Perth they always expect more and more out of you instead of being thankful for the time your putting in they get there days work out of you in a few hours. .



> What I really want is a Visa so that I can apply for a job with my husband!!! I really hope it doesn't take longer that April!
> 
> XXX


 Hopefully fingers crossed you will be granted a visa before then, i forwarded my application in May of this year so once again hopefully i will receive an answer like you very shortly, going by the time frames those that applied in May are looking toward January for there decision. Please let us all know when you receive your answer it will be interesting to see.

Good luck and tell your M.I.L to have patience lol.


----------



## neala

Kaplunk said:


> I am now In Perth Asutralia, unable to work while my husband is away for work, as his job is fly in fly out.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what one can do in Perth while waiting for a Visa to be granted?
> 
> Sorry for the long message....and happy holidays to everyone.
> XXX


You can usually do volunteer work on a tourist visa (if that's your kind of a thing), you can find plenty of positions online.

I know very well that it can be rough when your partner does FIFO. Mine used to do it but then got promoted to a city job with only a couple of nights away per month. I can only imagine how rough it is when you're in a new environment without really an own life, can't work and your partner is a fair bit away. I think you should just try to stay positive and busy - maybe start a hobby and try to meet people. E.g. I am moving to Perth TOMORROW (eek!) and found on Facebook a group for Finns in Perth and was very happy to find out that the group is extremely active. I don't know that many people in Perth and I think meeting people will be very easy through that group - maybe there's something like that for Maltese people as well?


----------



## neala

louiseb said:


> Ha i wont loose hope for sure, the annoying thing is that this time frame is on all visa,s as confirmed during a call to her after i received this email. I asked the question becasue i thought of changing the visa to be honest. I do believe its just Klaus being a lazy bugger.


K was my CO and I can say I had absolutely no problems with him. He always replied to my e-mails (maybe sometimes with a 1-2 day delay but that's completely understandable) and also sent back very promtly all extra documents after my visa was granted.


----------



## DaniCrawf

Jealous that your visa was granted so quickly!


----------



## melandabdul

DaniCrawf said:


> Jealous that your visa was granted so quickly!


Yes so am I Dani but also happy for them. What are your details..when did you apply?


----------



## louiseb

neala said:


> K was my CO and I can say I had absolutely no problems with him. He always replied to my e-mails (maybe sometimes with a 1-2 day delay but that's completely understandable) and also sent back very promtly all extra documents after my visa was granted.


Oh how lucky you were and you visa was granted so quickly, ((((((((JEALOUS)))))) lol well done hun.


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Oh how lucky you were and you visa was granted so quickly, ((((((((JEALOUS)))))) lol well done hun.


Doesnt seem right when some people have no troubles and others have plenty but I guess we are dealing with people!


----------



## Kaplunk

ok? So neala applied for a Visa at the same time that I did, and yet I'm still waiting for my Visa. Looks like it's time to complain!! Clearly there is something wrong with the process.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> ok? So neala applied for a Visa at the same time that I did, and yet I'm still waiting for my Visa. Looks like it's time to complain!! Clearly there is something wrong with the process.


Who is your CO Kaplunk?


----------



## Kaplunk

My CO is JK... I actually had to send an email to the migration team to make sure they had received my docs as my CO never replied. The docs should be fine....but I've never been told if they're right or wrong.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> My CO is JK... I actually had to send an email to the migration team to make sure they had received my docs as my CO never replied. The docs should be fine....but I've never been told if they're right or wrong.


The approach they take, although I think it is wrong, is that if you hear nothing all is ok.

I don't know your CO but I would be slow to complain if I was you because neala's case is unusual to be approved the quickly. Your case is still within the normal limits and you might not have been approved because there are things in your case that are not in neala's that they need to look at.

I know it is unfair and doesn't make sense but I wish for you not to make things worse for yourself.


----------



## Kaplunk

melandabdul said:


> The approach they take, although I think it is wrong, is that if you hear nothing all is ok.
> 
> I don't know your CO but I would be slow to complain if I was you because neala's case is unusual to be approved the quickly. Your case is still within the normal limits and you might not have been approved because there are things in your case that are not in neala's that they need to look at.
> 
> I know it is unfair and doesn't make sense but I wish for you not to make things worse for yourself.


Yes, I guess you're right. Although there is nothing complicated with my application. I've been with my Husband for over 5 years and we've been married for over 2 years now. None of us has been engaged or married before. Pretty straight forward I would say. They've also got lots of original documents from the both of us. I find this process far too long and unnecessary.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DaniCrawf

melandabdul said:


> Yes so am I Dani but also happy for them. What are your details..when did you apply?


I applied mid August but lodged in London. Told 8-9months wait. We want to leave UK at end of March as we need to be out of our rented property by then. Not easy to crash on a mates sofa with 2 young kids in tow. Just hoping like crazy that it will be granted in the next 2 months!

P.s. I don't know how to get my fancy flag thing with timeline attached to my messages!


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Yes, I guess you're right. Although there is nothing complicated with my application. I've been with my Husband for over 5 years and we've been married for over 2 years now. None of us has been engaged or married before. Pretty straight forward I would say. They've also got lots of original documents from the both of us. I find this process far too long and unnecessary.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Yes you are right about the process for sure. It is unfair and tormenting to the soul. You should feel free to do as you wish but I've heard so many stories where too much contact or compliant goes against you.

This process teaches us all patience.


----------



## louiseb

DaniCrawf said:


> I applied mid August but lodged in London. Told 8-9months wait. We want to leave UK at end of March as we need to be out of our rented property by then. Not easy to crash on a mates sofa with 2 young kids in tow. Just hoping like crazy that it will be granted in the next 2 months!
> 
> P.s. I don't know how to get my fancy flag thing with timeline attached to my messages!


AH neither do i i did actually ask the Mods but i got no answer, i filled out all the details ect but it just doesnt show lol Me and you are One hun lol.


----------



## louiseb

I am starting to get worried because my Marriage was planned for the 15th March and we have booked the wedding, im fearing that they wont issue the visa in time for us to return and get married, God do these people know the fustration and worry they leave us feeling.... Grrrr Louise is venting today lol


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> ok? So neala applied for a Visa at the same time that I did, and yet I'm still waiting for my Visa. Looks like it's time to complain!! Clearly there is something wrong with the process.


Ha i applied in May and i still havent heard a thing, i think it depends on who you get as a CO and the application, some are more complexed than others, i have to think like this as i would cry otherwise,


----------



## AJ67

Louise I had problems too at first...You have to copy one of the 2 links below your info and paste it to a link that you click on if I remember correctly.Go have another look and hopefully it helps! Sorry I can´t be of more help...almost 3am here on new years day..lol Happy New Year


----------



## louiseb

AJ67 said:


> Louise I had problems too at first...You have to copy one of the 2 links below your info and paste it to a link that you click on if I remember correctly.Go have another look and hopefully it helps! Sorry I can´t be of more help...almost 3am here on new years day..lol Happy New Year


(((((((((((HAPPY NEW YEAR HUN))))))))))))
Its 3 am here too well 5 mins to go lol


----------



## louiseb

sorry i am hijacking this post but i did try to copy the link and when i received the email i clicked on the link and i got this, what am i doing wrong guys HELLLLLP

Sorry, That Australia Forum Page Was Not Found.
It looks like the Australia Forum - moving overseas page you are looking for doesn't exist on the site. There could be a number of reasons for this. The article may have been removed or the link you clicked on may have been incorrect.



You still have a number of options. You may click on any of our navigation links to browse through the site. Or you could use the search box located right at the top of the page to look for a similar article. Finally please feel free to contact us (using the link at the top) with any queries you might have.


----------



## rachelt

Hi all,

I have just found this thread and thought I'd share our timeline.

Date of submission: may 8th 2012
meds submitted: 1 week later
police check submitted: with application:
category of risk: high
time frame quoted: initially 12 months but emails from case office have stated 7-9 months. 
migration agent used: yes but i dont think he is helpful and will be making a complaint when returning to Australia.



So we fall into the bracket of May applications and early may at that. We had to submit some documents requested in October that included an updated police check, and birth certificate, since then we hadn't heard a thing so i requested my case officer to ask for an update. I also sent the email to the case officer. I was informed that my case officer had changed but the application was in the final stages of processing and that they would be in touch early Jan 2013. Myself and my partner are flying to Australia on a tourist visa on the 7th of Jan 2013. We are not sure if we will be required for an interview as we are not married but i think submitted a lot of paperwork to support our relationship and had many friends and family statements to go with our application as well. 
My only question is , is no news really good news at this point? the thought of appealing a negative decision makes me sigh heavily. 

thanks in advance and hope everyone elses applications haven't been caught up too much in the overworked and understaffed berlin office that it seems these days.


----------



## kttykat

rachelt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found this thread and thought I'd share our timeline.
> 
> Date of submission: may 8th 2012
> meds submitted: 1 week later
> police check submitted: with application:
> category of risk: high
> time frame quoted: initially 12 months but emails from case office have stated 7-9 months.
> migration agent used: yes but i dont think he is helpful and will be making a complaint when returning to Australia.
> 
> So we fall into the bracket of May applications and early may at that. We had to submit some documents requested in October that included an updated police check, and birth certificate, since then we hadn't heard a thing so i requested my case officer to ask for an update. I also sent the email to the case officer. I was informed that my case officer had changed but the application was in the final stages of processing and that they would be in touch early Jan 2013. Myself and my partner are flying to Australia on a tourist visa on the 7th of Jan 2013. We are not sure if we will be required for an interview as we are not married but i think submitted a lot of paperwork to support our relationship and had many friends and family statements to go with our application as well.
> My only question is , is no news really good news at this point? the thought of appealing a negative decision makes me sigh heavily.
> 
> thanks in advance and hope everyone elses applications haven't been caught up too much in the overworked and understaffed berlin office that it seems these days.


From what I have read, no news is good news. If there are problems with your application they tend to contact you ASAP so if they said it was in the final stages of processing I wouldn't think they would suddenly reject your application.

Kttykat


----------



## Gerrywins

Kaplunk said:


> My CO is JK... I actually had to send an email to the migration team to make sure they had received my docs as my CO never replied. The docs should be fine....but I've never been told if they're right or wrong.


My CO is JK as well. I have now been waiting for my visa 11 months. I even stopped checking my emails. It can come when it wants to


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> My CO is JK as well. I have now been waiting for my visa 11 months. I even stopped checking my emails. I can come when it wants to


Let's see what January brings for us all. Try and stay strong!


----------



## louiseb

I was searching my computor last night and came across my old emails from a hotmail account that had being hacked lets say, anyhow through windows live i found all my old emails which contained a folder VISA, as i was going through them i saw an email i must have missed confirming my application from Berlin in JUNE it said

Acknowledgement of valid application for a PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Class TO) PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Subclass 300) visa.
This was sent to the agency and then forwarded onto me, the thing is it was confirmed by AK showing her agent number ect, now i presumed that this would be the CO would this be correct and she has assigned KM to deal with the application or is this just a person who confirms that everything is ok? Also what does the (class TO) mean is this revelant or something normal. Thanks guys in advance for any replies. 

Louise


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> I was searching my computor last night and came across my old emails from a hotmail account that had being hacked lets say, anyhow through windows live i found all my old emails which contained a folder VISA, as i was going through them i saw an email i must have missed confirming my application from Berlin in JUNE it said
> 
> Acknowledgement of valid application for a PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Class TO) PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Subclass 300) visa.
> This was sent to the agency and then forwarded onto me, the thing is it was confirmed by AK showing her agent number ect, now i presumed that this would be the CO would this be correct and she has assigned KM to deal with the application or is this just a person who confirms that everything is ok? Also what does the (class TO) mean is this revelant or something normal. Thanks guys in advance for any replies.
> 
> Louise


Mine also says Acknowledgement of valid application for a PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Class TO) PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Subclass 300) visa so assume it is normal.

Normally the person sending the letter is your CO but looks like yours might have changed.

June is a bit of a bummer...one more month


----------



## melandabdul

Ok Berlins...today is the first day that the Embassy is open for the New Year and I would love to know if anyone hears from their CO and what kind of news they are telling you?


----------



## louiseb

dont wish to put a dampner but i stumbled upon this on a web site about Berlin waiting times.
Visa Class (subclass): 

Partner (309/100);Prospective Marriage (300) As a guide, the current minimum expected processing time for Partner Migration visas at the Australian Embassy in Berlin is at least 8 to 9 months for most applications, from the date the application is lodged. Note that actual processing times will vary due to a variety of factors, and more complex cases which require an interview or referral of documents in relation to health and character requirements may take much longer.
We aim to finalise applications as quickly as possible. However, we are unable to guarantee that an application will be finalised by a particular date. 
More information about Partner visa processing is available on the department’s website at: 
IT SAYS AT LEAST A MINIMUM OF 8-9 MONTHS OMG.


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Mine also says Acknowledgement of valid application for a PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Class TO) PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE (Subclass 300) visa so assume it is normal.
> 
> Normally the person sending the letter is your CO but looks like yours might have changed.
> 
> June is a bit of a bummer...one more month


 I thought that K was my CO and now it seems that this women had sent the letter, could it be that were all thinking the person that confirms our application is our CO when in actuall fact it just gets shoved along the conveyor belt to the net person down the line?


----------



## Gerrywins

louiseb said:


> I thought that K was my CO and now it seems that this women had sent the letter, could it be that were all thinking the person that confirms our application is our CO when in actuall fact it just gets shoved along the conveyor belt to the net person down the line?


That is not your CO it is just someone (secretary perhaps) who writes to you to acknowledge that they have received your application.


----------



## louiseb

Gerrywins said:


> That is not your CO it is just someone (secretary perhaps) who writes to you to acknowledge that they have received your application.


hello gerrywins thanks for your responce much appreciated, i noticed you applied in FEB havent you recieved your visa yet? if not how do you cope?


----------



## kttykat

louiseb said:


> I thought that K was my CO and now it seems that this women had sent the letter, could it be that were all thinking the person that confirms our application is our CO when in actuall fact it just gets shoved along the conveyor belt to the net person down the line?


We found out about our case officer by calling immigration and later by the acknowledgement letter where it stated that we have a case officer and her name.

This email is to acknowledge the receipt of your application for migration
for a Partner (Provisional) subclass 309 visa which was lodged in
Washington on 26 October 2012.

THE APPLICATION
The case officer is Ms XXXXXXXX, Immigration Officer. The file reference is XXXXXXX. You should quote this number whenever you correspond with this office.

That was the layout in the acknowledgement email, but that is for the USA. Don't know if it is done differently there.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> I thought that K was my CO and now it seems that this women had sent the letter, could it be that were all thinking the person that confirms our application is our CO when in actuall fact it just gets shoved along the conveyor belt to the net person down the line?


For us they didn't specifically say "Hey here is your case officer" but the acknowledgement email was sent by the CO and there was an attached acknowledgement letter which was signed by the same person at the bottom of page 1 and then further down on page 2 it had

Processing office
Contact details Berlin
Postal address Australian Embassy Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, D-10179 Berlin, Germany
Street address Australian Embassy, Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, D-10179 Berlin, Germany
Telephone as above
Facsimile +49 (0)30 2248 9293
Email [email protected] <------ here is the same persons details and who is the case officer I think
Web site Startseite - Australische Botschaft


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> For us they didn't specifically say "Hey here is your case officer" but the acknowledgement email was sent by the CO and there was an attached acknowledgement letter which was signed by the same person at the bottom of page 1 and then further down on page 2 it had
> 
> Processing office
> Contact details Berlin
> Postal address Australian Embassy Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, D-10179 Berlin, Germany
> Street address Australian Embassy, Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, D-10179 Berlin, Germany
> Telephone as above
> Facsimile +49 (0)30 2248 9293
> Email [email protected].gov.au <------ here is the same persons details and who is the case officer I think
> Web site Startseite - Australische Botschaft


All i was sent from Agent was letter of acknowledgment first page showing details of my application and then finishing with 
Yours sincerely
AK (ive blanked out full name)
Position Number: XXXXX
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Facsimile +49 (0)30 2248 9293
Web site Startseite - Australische Botschaft

I thought ahh ok AK is not that bad actually, then i was told by agent that K was my CO. On the second page at the bottom it finished with;
Processing office
Postal address Australian Embassy Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, 10179 Berlin, Germany
Street address Australian Embassy, Berlin, Wallstrasse 76-79, 10179 Berlin, Germany
Facsimile +49 (0)30 2248 9293
Email [email protected]
Web site Startseite - Australische Botschaft

Thank you, as usuall your info is always welcome with open arms.
Louise


----------



## Kaplunk

louiseb said:


> I thought that K was my CO and now it seems that this women had sent the letter, could it be that were all thinking the person that confirms our application is our CO when in actuall fact it just gets shoved along the conveyor belt to the net person down the line?


The first email I received was from an administrator telling me that they have received my application and that they will start processing once the payment has gone through.

The next email I received was a couple of days later. This stated the name of my CO. The email confirmed that my application was being processed and that they needed my character assessment form and medical.

After that.... I received nothing!


----------



## Pumpkin

Pumpkin said:


> Been reading this forum for a while now. Thought its time for my timeline.
> 
> Date of Application: June 13th 2012
> 
> Nationality: German
> 
> Visa type: 309/100
> 
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin
> 
> Medical submitted: yes, sometime in July
> 
> Police checked: yes with Application
> 
> Date CO assigned: July?
> 
> I came to Australia in Nov on a eVisitor.
> 
> Date Visa granted: still waiting.


I got an email today saying my visa is ready to be granted and was asked to make travel arrangements to leave Australia. Sooooo happy now. Good luck to evryone still waiting.


----------



## Kaplunk

Pumpkin said:


> I got an email today saying my visa is ready to be granted and was asked to make travel arrangements to leave Australia. Sooooo happy now. Good luck to evryone still waiting.


Amazing!!!! Gives me hope!! Gives us all hope!!!


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Amazing!!!! Gives me hope!! Gives us all hope!!!


That is great news and thanks so much for sharing this with us. This is what I want to see...that they are starting to move on the visa's again and it looks like it is the month of June at the least.

Could you please remind me of your CO in Berlin?

All the best with your future xxx


----------



## louiseb

Do the Co,s inform everyone that there ready to issue the visa,s or is this a random practice.
\thanks \louise


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> That is great news and thanks so much for sharing this with us. This is what I want to see...that they are starting to move on the visa's again and it looks like it is the month of June at the least.
> 
> Could you please remind me of your CO in Berlin?
> 
> All the best with your future xxx


Oh they must have skipped May lol


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Oh they must have skipped May lol


Please from May were getting Visa's in Dec but I also asked as I think each CO works on their caseload separately for some reason....might just be a gut feeling but I thought one CO might be up to June and another still on May.

Your application ended up being August submission didn't it? EDIT - I JUST REALISED IT WAS JAN AND THEN ADJUSTED TO MAY!!!

Re letting you know when it is ready to be granted so you can leave the country...it is not a rule or regulation but it seems that most of them do it and certainly in Berlin my CO told me she would do this. To be sure I would confirm with the CO before hand.


----------



## louiseb

Did anyone have K as a CO if so did he contact you to let you know that your visa was going to be granted, i wonder if my CO does let people know hmmm. Jeez this is so fustrating lol.


----------



## Pumpkin

My CO was jk. I was a little bit worried about them not letting me know before so I made sure to let them know where I was the whole time. From what I read nobody got their visa while still in Australia, they all got an email before so that they can leave the country. Just make sure they really know that you are in Australia.


----------



## louiseb

ive lost count of who has and who hasnt received there visa,s lol 
Has anyone applied for a PMV 300 after May 2012 and being granted

Thanks Louise


----------



## louiseb

Im in two minds to send an email to my Co in Berlin, but what do you guys recommend, as i am going through an agent in Perth ( and he will not be back in office till the last week in January) do you think its better i just sit and be patient as i dont want the agent to think im being pushy ect or do you think there would be no harm in sending K CO an email. I dont want to seem desperate to CO and i dont want the agency thinking im not happy with them ( although thats another story) and seeing as i dont know where my agent left off i dont want to screw things up either, BUT i have this strong temptation to send a pleasant ( no brown nosing) email to the CO asking WTH is going on with my application. Please guys any idea,s and advice would sure come in handy right now, as this email is waiting to be sent or not to be sent lol

Louise


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Im in two minds to send an email to my Co in Berlin, but what do you guys recommend, as i am going through an agent in Perth ( and he will not be back in office till the last week in January) do you think its better i just sit and be patient as i dont want the agent to think im being pushy ect or do you think there would be no harm in sending K CO an email. I dont want to seem desperate to CO and i dont want the agency thinking im not happy with them ( although thats another story) and seeing as i dont know where my agent left off i dont want to screw things up either, BUT i have this strong temptation to send a pleasant ( no brown nosing) email to the CO asking WTH is going on with my application. Please guys any idea,s and advice would sure come in handy right now, as this email is waiting to be sent or not to be sent lol
> 
> Louise


Oh love it is such a hard question to answer. If I take it from a non emotional point of view I say wait...BUT I know it is SOOOO hard to wait. Ok so here is what you should do....I think Mark mentioned that just cos an agent is on leave doesnt mean they should stop managing your case so I would contact your agent office and ask whoever is managing his cases to follow up with the Berlin Office as you are aware of other people in the same month of lodgement getting their visa's in December.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Oh love it is such a hard question to answer. If I take it from a non emotional point of view I say wait...BUT I know it is SOOOO hard to wait. Ok so here is what you should do....I think Mark mentioned that just cos an agent is on leave doesnt mean they should stop managing your case so I would contact your agent office and ask whoever is managing his cases to follow up with the Berlin Office as you are aware of other people in the same month of lodgement getting their visa's in December.
> 
> Hope that helps xxx


I did actually ask the person whom supposdly took over and her reply was basically they are over worked and the time frame had being increased to 14 months i could have died she basically said over the phone that i have to sit and wait it out ( snotty cow). I know she is maybe telling the truth but i dont want to hear it in such a tone as if im bothering them, and that im no one special ect. 
I will send her an email apparently she is back in Office on the 8th January, i dont really like the women to be honest she just made me feel as though i was a pain in the butt. Anyhow as long as she knows her job i cannot complain lol ( after i finished venting lol). Yes i will take your advice and sit and wait this one out i think.

Thank you as usuall you are always there for all of us.
Louise


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> I did actually ask the person whom supposdly took over and her reply was basically they are over worked and the time frame had being increased to 14 months i could have died she basically said over the phone that i have to sit and wait it out ( snotty cow). I know she is maybe telling the truth but i dont want to hear it in such a tone as if im bothering them, and that im no one special ect.
> I will send her an email apparently she is back in Office on the 8th January, i dont really like the women to be honest she just made me feel as though i was a pain in the butt. Anyhow as long as she knows her job i cannot complain lol ( after i finished venting lol). Yes i will take your advice and sit and wait this one out i think.
> 
> Thank you as usuall you are always there for all of us.
> Louise


I think you can go the tough line with her and just ask her to contact the CO and ask for an update....if she pushes back just say I would like you to ask for an update anyway. That is why you are paying them and you can be hard arse with her but not with the CO


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> I think you can go the tough line with her and just ask her to contact the CO and ask for an update....if she pushes back just say I would like you to ask for an update anyway. That is why you are paying them and you can be hard arse with her but not with the CO


I do recall Mark bless him telling me to mention the MARA to the agency if i feel im not happy, will def, try this next time i speak to her,

Thanks hun x


----------



## pity356

louiseb said:


> I do recall Mark bless him telling me to mention the MARA to the agency if i feel im not happy, will def, try this next time i speak to her,
> 
> Thanks hun x


Hey Louise 
If I was you I will wait till your agent will come back or let the people from the office do a follow up on ur case. My advice is once u have an agent u don't contact ur CO personally as she does job for you. Ps Just my question to you is how would you mention MARA to ur agent or agency aren't they certified already?


----------



## louiseb

pity356 said:


> Hey Louise
> If I was you I will wait till your agent will come back or let the people from the office do a follow up on ur case. My advice is once u have an agent u don't contact ur CO personally as she does job for you. Ps Just my question to you is how would you mention MARA to ur agent or agency aren't they certified already?


Oh yes there certified, there a very large company, but it still doesnt give them the right to leave you sitting in the dark, they need to inform there client (me) of any movement forward, and really they should cc me on all comunication they have with the CO, but they dont i have to keep calling them for information. You can complain to MARA about an agent if you feel they are not doing there job correctly or providing the service to full you have paid for,, if you look at the list of things MARA are good for you will be surprised i certainly was lol.


----------



## louiseb

Has anyone heard from Berlin since the new year any news guys?


----------



## Gerrywins

Ohh my CO just wrote to say....... "there is no new information regarding your application" despite the fact that next month will be the 12th month of waiting.


----------



## viola

I received an email today from my CO (MR) that my visa (309 subclass) has been granted!!! I already booked a ticket because we figured I could just go on a tourist visa but now I can go in the official way in two months!
Hope this will bring hope to all of you waiting for news 

(applied 25 July to Berlin office, 8 January visa granted)


----------



## melandabdul

viola said:


> I received an email today from my CO (MR) that my visa (309 subclass) has been granted!!! I already booked a ticket because we figured I could just go on a tourist visa but now I can go in the official way in two months!
> Hope this will bring hope to all of you waiting for news
> 
> (applied 25 July to Berlin office, 8 January visa granted)


Thank you very much for sharing. This is great news and congratulation to you. May your future be bring xxx


----------



## kttykat

viola said:


> I received an email today from my CO (MR) that my visa (309 subclass) has been granted!!! I already booked a ticket because we figured I could just go on a tourist visa but now I can go in the official way in two months!
> Hope this will bring hope to all of you waiting for news
> 
> (applied 25 July to Berlin office, 8 January visa granted)


Congratulations, always nice to see when someone gets their visa, well done 

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul

kttykat said:


> Congratulations, always nice to see when someone gets their visa, well done
> 
> Kttykat


I'm thrilled to see we are now in July!!!


----------



## pity356

Hi Everyone
That's for melandabdul I wouldn't be so thrilled that we are on july cause -CO (CK) is so very slow comparing as I see on the forum to other CO's.

Last time I had contact with her was end of november hoping that I will fly for christmas time and unfortunately my hopes end it there .She replied to me saying I will make a decision between Jan and March.
Reason was I'm assuming everyone knows on the forum waiting time change .Applied 13 June. I know its coming but still bit time to kill.


----------



## melandabdul

pity356 said:


> Hi Everyone
> That's for melandabdul I wouldn't be so thrilled that we are on july cause -CO (CK) is so very slow comparing as I see on the forum to other CO's.
> 
> Last time I had contact with her was end of november hoping that I will fly for christmas time and unfortunately my hopes end it there .She replied to me saying I will make a decision between Jan and March.
> Reason was I'm assuming everyone knows on the forum waiting time change .Applied 13 June. I know its coming but still bit time to kill.


Oh pity please try not to feel to worried. This is how I see it works. They tell us time and time again that applications for visa are handled in date of order they were submitted. This to me means that Berlin as a whole are managing the visas in this order.

We all know that for administration purposes they assign workloads out to CO's but as I see it, no one CO can get too far ahead or behind as the embassy as a whole has to deliver to the objective as stated of handling applications in the order received OR a huge number of complaints would be coming their way...something I am sure they are very cautious of.

So unless you are a complex application or from a high risk country then I predict your visa should be coming to you ever so soon...I would think this month.


----------



## gersie

Were told on the 4th that my partners visa was ready to be granted and he should leave Australia so it can be finalised! Almost 6 months to the day.


----------



## Kri-stinaa

Type of Visa: Partner defacto 309
Date Applied : End of April, believe it was April 30th
Stage Application at (e.g. CO Assigned, PC submitted): Visa Granted on 2012-07-16
Low or High Risk Country: Low Risk, Sweden

I recived my CO on may 15th, he asked for some additional information. Some photocopies of the passport stamps in my partners passport. 
After this I heard nothing. But I did not contact the embassy either since they say on their website there is a (was??) 6 months waiting time. 
So I was very surprised when I recived that email from my CO saying he was "pleased to advise that you have been granted a Temporary Partner" after only 2.5 months. 
I do believe I showed a strong case, I made it very easy for my CO to understand my proof and if there was anything that seemed just a little bit unclear or needed further explaining. I made sure that he could easy find an explanation to everything.
This was advice I got from someone on this forum, and I can only say good thing about this forum. 
It helped me alot, putting on a very strong application.


----------



## Kri-stinaa

emj said:


> Sorry, koets, I didn't want to ruin your day, but we've spent a lot of time living with the false hope that our visa grant was imminent and that's not much fun either. We believed this date of application thing and have been suffering since mid-July when the Berlin office granted a partner visa to someone who lodged in the same week as me (search "Kri-stinaa").
> 
> Of course, we've contacted the Berlin office several times since and been given all sorts of explanations that don't fit with this application date order promise and the evidence on this and other forums. At least we were told that everything was fine months ago, so it shouldn't be too far away.
> 
> I'll let you know when it comes through, but it's a poorly-managed process. Fortunately, other Australian government departments are much more honest and efficient than this!


Have you heard anything yet?
I can only say I was very surprised that I recived my visa after only a few months. 
It must be very frustrating to say the least loging at the same time, this time same time as me, and not hear anything.
When did u get your CO & have they asked for any other information?


----------



## melandabdul

gersie said:


> Were told on the 4th that my partners visa was ready to be granted and he should leave Australia so it can be finalised! Almost 6 months to the day.


That is great news Gersie. Thanks for letting us know. Congratulation.


----------



## louiseb

Oh wow things are moving again, so pleased that visa,s are being granted. I applied in May and I'm still waiting i have heard nothing at all. Oh my i wonder if they have forgotten me lol.


----------



## louiseb

pity356 said:


> Hi Everyone
> That's for melandabdul I wouldn't be so thrilled that we are on july cause -CO (CK) is so very slow comparing as I see on the forum to other CO's.


 lol you say that CK is slow well i think KM is even slower lol



> Last time I had contact with her was end of november hoping that I will fly for christmas time and unfortunately my hopes end it there .She replied to me saying I will make a decision between Jan and March.
> Reason was I'm assuming everyone knows on the forum waiting time change .Applied 13 June. I know its coming but still bit time to kill.


Its hard when they leave us with a bitter sweet taste in our mouths, hoping, praying ect. Do you know the official waiting times. 
Thanks so much Louise


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> lol you say that CK is slow well i think KM is even slower lol
> 
> I totally agree on that Louise...


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> louiseb said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you say that CK is slow well i think KM is even slower lol
> 
> I totally agree on that Louise...
> 
> 
> 
> hello hun hows you? Have you heard nothing from KM (like me). I think both you and I are the only ones dealing with K on this forum, and i do believe that you and I are being left out in the cold, I read tarot cards as a hobby and i think im going to do a little reading lol on our dear K.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frutsel

LOL....curious what the cards will say.....I think the first card you turn around is a joker. The second one will be a BIG rain cloud and the third one is a snake.......
Didn't heared a beep. At the time we get it we will meet each other in an old age care home. Having fun in our wheelchair doing wheelies while we're eating meat without teeth.
Will let you know as soon as KM wakes from his tomb. Xxx


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> LOL....curious what the cards will say.....I think the first card you turn around is a joker. The second one will be a BIG rain cloud and the third one is a snake.......
> Didn't heared a beep. At the time we get it we will meet each other in an old age care home. Having fun in our wheelchair doing wheelies while we're eating meat without teeth.
> Will let you know as soon as KM wakes from his tomb. Xxx


PMSL so true lol, the cards actually revealed allot about him even my agent was impressed lol. I did a small reading asking why and when and what a few months ago, i actually passed it on to my agent and the reply was OMG your so right. 
I did reveal one thing he doesnt like to be backed up in a corner as he feels he is superior to the rest of us, he is very meticulous in paper work and likes to scrutinize every detail, and if he feels threatened or pushed his responce is short and sweet putting a point across as if to say i will decide when IM ready. Oh and he isnt liked by his work associates because of his way of working, he feels left out in the cold ( ryder waite tarot 5 pentacles). Leaves allot of hope for me and you, he always approve.s the application but on his terms.

As far as me and you meeting one day we will lol probably with catheter bags hanging from our legs, and nasal gastric tubes hanging out of our noses, and a couple of nurses wrapping our legs up with checked blankets. Oh my the thought of it lol.


----------



## Lenkki

viola said:


> I received an email today from my CO (MR) that my visa (309 subclass) has been granted!!! I already booked a ticket because we figured I could just go on a tourist visa but now I can go in the official way in two months!
> Hope this will bring hope to all of you waiting for news
> 
> (applied 25 July to Berlin office, 8 January visa granted)


That's wonderful news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Oh wow things are moving again, so pleased that visa,s are being granted. I applied in May and I'm still waiting i have heard nothing at all. Oh my i wonder if they have forgotten me lol.


Honey I think your problem is with your agency firstly and then with your CO. Your agency have forgotten you for sure. I would be pushing them to ask the CO if there is anything else he needs.


----------



## louiseb

Melandabdul
Oh the email i have sent to them is a bit hard but i am awaiting there reply, im really not sure if its the CO as he hasnt ( going by this forum) approved any applications as yet, i do have patience honest i do but this is a joke. Thanks for your support you really do keep my feet on the ground, sometimes i want to shoot through the ceiling lol.


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Melandabdul
> Oh the email i have sent to them is a bit hard but i am awaiting there reply, im really not sure if its the CO as he hasnt ( going by this forum) approved any applications as yet, i do have patience honest i do but this is a joke. Thanks for your support you really do keep my feet on the ground, sometimes i want to shoot through the ceiling lol.


Honey if you dont have a reply from them in a couple of days I would escalate it. Either call or go to Mara? Maybe ask Mark for advice on what the next steps are...but if they don't respond promptly to a direct and stern email there is an ISSUE xxx


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Honey if you don't have a reply from them in a couple of days I would escalate it. Either call or go to Mara? Maybe ask Mark for advice on what the next steps are...but if they don't respond promptly to a direct and stern email there is an ISSUE xxx


well P my agent said he is on leave until the end of this month, but his associate would be dealing with all his business etc, so i sent him an email very stern showing great concern as to how my application is NOT moving forward and the way the agency has being dealing with it, so heres the move i sent him an email cc,d Fussy Pants, now if this is automatically seen and dealt with by Miss FP ( the one that said i should be luck i have a CO and the time for approval was a min of 14 months) i should receive something back from her, she did say she was back in office after the 8th of January, so i will give her a few days and see what she says, if i don't hear nothing i will for sure get in touch with Mara, if FP cannot be bothered to at least send an email ( or get her assistant to send one) then i wont even threaten them with MARA i will just contact them. 
Both myself and frustel have the same CO and neither one of us have heard a thing from him so although i have the right to complain about how the agent is dealing with things i don't know if its all there fault.


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> well P my agent said he is on leave until the end of this month, but his associate would be dealing with all his business etc, so i sent him an email very stern showing great concern as to how my application is NOT moving forward and the way the agency has being dealing with it, so heres the move i sent him an email cc,d Fussy Pants, now if this is automatically seen and dealt with by Miss FP ( the one that said i should be luck i have a CO and the time for approval was a min of 14 months) i should receive something back from her, she did say she was back in office after the 8th of January, so i will give her a few days and see what she says, if i don't hear nothing i will for sure get in touch with Mara, if FP cannot be bothered to at least send an email ( or get her assistant to send one) then i wont even threaten them with MARA i will just contact them.
> Both myself and frustel have the same CO and neither one of us have heard a thing from him so although i have the right to complain about how the agent is dealing with things i don't know if its all there fault.


I hope you get a reply soon. I mailed the immi.gov about some answers. They gave me a reply luckily. It's crazy that they have to reply to an email I send to KM twice. ( just about the change of address) and even then he didn't reply me. Until this day !!! So believe me, I think it's KM as well. Maybe your agent is impressed by his behavior unlike us.
Hang in there! We both will get our grants as well some day. Myself I think it will be somewhere around feb or march. ( that's the time most animals come out of their hibernation ......)


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> I hope you get a reply soon. I mailed the immi.gov about some answers. They gave me a reply luckily. It's crazy that they have to reply to an email I send to KM twice. ( just about the change of address) and even then he didn't reply me. Until this day !!! So believe me, I think it's KM as well. Maybe your agent is impressed by his behavior unlike us.


 well to be honest i think they look at the department as a busy enviroment like there own and have more sympathy for them. Hmmm 


> Hang in there! We both will get our grants as well some day. Myself I think it will be somewhere around feb or march. ( that's the time most animals come out of their hibernation ......)


 LMHO ha the best laugh ive had all day especiually in regards to K.


----------



## Elly

*Granted!*

Date of application: 27 June 2012

Nationality: Swedish (low risk)

Visa type: Partner 309/100

Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin

Medicals submitted (yes/no): 20th July 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): 13th August 2012

Date CO assigned: Never got an offical email saying that i got one

Date visa granted: 9th January 2013, TODAAAAY!

I've been with my boyfriend for 3 years, our financial state was terrible for the first 2 years and I cancelled my student visa in 2011 and returned to Sweden due to 2 kinds of chronic illnesses. And still they granted me the visa! Just wanted to spread some hope


----------



## louiseb

oh well done Elly at least things are starting to move in Berlin lol. May i ask who was your CO in Berlin do you know.


----------



## Elly

Yeah the final email was from C.Karwoth.


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!! Elly good luck to you and hope all goes well in Oz,


----------



## melandabdul

Elly said:


> Date of application: 27 June 2012
> 
> Nationality: Swedish (low risk)
> 
> Visa type: Partner 309/100
> 
> Offshore/onshore: Offshore Berlin
> 
> Medicals submitted (yes/no): 20th July 2012
> 
> Police check submitted (yes/no): 13th August 2012
> 
> Date CO assigned: Never got an offical email saying that i got one
> 
> Date visa granted: 9th January 2013, TODAAAAY!
> 
> I've been with my boyfriend for 3 years, our financial state was terrible for the first 2 years and I cancelled my student visa in 2011 and returned to Sweden due to 2 kinds of chronic illnesses. And still they granted me the visa! Just wanted to spread some hope


Thanks for spreading this hope Elly. What great news for you and also for others for feel that their application is not "perfect" to see that someone else who had issues or faced adversity was able to make it through the process...I am so very happy for you!!!

Could I ask you one thing please? If you had no idea who your CO was, does this mean that during the 6 months or so you made no attempt to contact or follow up with Berlin on your application?


----------



## Elly

Thanks!  I am so happy and I feel so much lighter now that the stress is gone.
And yes that's correct. After reading alot about how much the process times varies I decided to just wait  plus I didnt want to disturb them with questions they probably get daily, so like the Swede I am, I just quietly waited


----------



## CollegeGirl

It gives me hope that a couple of chronic illnesses didn't deter them from granting it, as I have similar issues. Thanks, Elly, and congrats!


----------



## melandabdul

Elly said:


> Thanks!  I am so happy and I feel so much lighter now that the stress is gone.
> And yes that's correct. After reading alot about how much the process times varies I decided to just wait  plus I didnt want to disturb them with questions they probably get daily, so like the Swede I am, I just quietly waited


Wow girl you have patience to wait so long without contacting. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Frutsel

Congrats with the grants!!!!
I hope i will get an email like that soon as well. Applied 06-08-12 , no kids and married for 13 years with an aussie ( in sydney!) so not that complicated. No scam marriage &#55357;&#56842; Hubby has got a perm contract with his new job. So maybemaybe KM will wake up and suddenly think of me ( and louise &#55357;&#56397


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> Congrats with the grants!!!!
> I hope i will get an email like that soon as well. Applied 06-08-12 , no kids and married for 13 years with an aussie ( in sydney!) so not that complicated. No scam marriage &#55357;&#56842; Hubby has got a perm contract with his new job. So maybemaybe KM will wake up and suddenly think of me ( and louise &#55357;&#56397


Frustel, see the pm i sent you hun, i think things may have changed for me and you in a very positive way, oh i wish.

Louise x


----------



## melandabdul

So our dear Louiseb just got her visa which is wonderful!!! Are there any other people out there who submitted through Berlin who have just had word that they got their visa? If so please share your excitement and information with us so that we can congratulate you xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

Wish you all my brothers and sisters a speedy grant. 

Let's hope January ends on a high note so we can all be re-united with our loved ones, or for those who are already together, so you can finally move on with your lives and make plans for the future. God only knows how much of a freeze this waiting puts on your future plans.

Hope will make us wait one more day, everyday!


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Wish you all my brothers and sisters a speedy grant.
> 
> Let's hope January ends on a high note so we can all be re-united with our loved ones, or for those who are already together, so you can finally move on with your lives and make plans for the future. God only knows how much of a freeze this waiting puts on your future plans.
> 
> Hope will make us wait one more day, everyday!


Amen to that Gerrywins. When was the last time you were in contact with your CO and what did they tell you at that time?


----------



## Gerrywins

Last week and she said there is nothing new regarding my application.

Just wondering whether I should call that Berlin line that takes you directly to an operator who can check your application online and tell you where things are. It seems I might have to re-do medicals and police checks as police check expires end of this month and medicals expire first week of Feb which is when we lodged the application.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Last week and she said there is nothing new regarding my application.
> 
> Just wondering whether I should call that Berlin line that takes you directly to an operator who can check your application online and tell you where things are. It seems I might have to re-do medicals and police checks as police checkS expires end of this month and medicals expire first week of Feb which is when we lodged the application.


Do you know are they waiting on information to come back from your home country or ASIO or have they not told you anything? By the way who is your CO?


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Do you know are they waiting on information to come back from your home country or ASIO or have they not told you anything? By the way who is your CO?


Last February 2012 just 3 weeks after we lodged it the CO called and told me that she had reviewed my application and found everything was perfect, but she said she had to send it to ASIO for obvious reasons. So the application was sent to ASIO almost 1 year ago.

My CO is J.K. By the way she is my third CO, I had two more before her.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Last February 2012 just 3 weeks after we lodged it the CO called and told me that she had reviewed my application and found everything was perfect, but she said she had to send it to ASIO for obvious reasons. So the application was sent to ASIO almost 1 year ago.
> 
> My CO is J.K. By the way she is my third CO, I had two more before her.


Oh Im so sorry to hear of your long wait. I don't know JK but it is strange why you have so many CO's. DO you know why they change them so much? Did you ever have CK?


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Oh Im so sorry to hear of your long wait. I don't know JK but it is strange why you have so many CO's. DO you know why they change them so much? Did you ever have CK?


Yeah well, still hoping for the best. Just wondering what could be taking so long, I have never had a criminal record.

No never had CK.By the way I am sending you a pm now.


----------



## skipperydoo

*Visa granted today!!*



skipperydoo said:


> Hey everybody! First of all I would like to say that I think it is a great idea to share the experience regarding the processing time in Berlin in one spot! Thank you for that, melandabdul!
> 
> Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa Type: Partner Visa, low risk
> 
> Date of application: visa application was received by the embassy on 16 August 2012
> 
> Police check: with application
> 
> CO assigned: 28 August 2012, we have been asked to send another additional statement and I was also asked to do the Medical check. We send the statement on 29 August and the Medicals were done on 30 August. Also the CO returned heaps of documents we send with the application (total weight of application when sending it was 1.3 kg, all documents) back to us, as she checked them all and she does not need to keep all for the file. She kept all forms that we had to fill out and all statements.
> 
> Interview: not required so far
> 
> Visa granted: not yet, still waiting, we haven't heard anything since the CO asked for the additional statement and the medicals.
> 
> I must say I am quite shocked reading above about the processing time which might be currently between 7-9 months! I was hoping we can latest by the end of April. Can anybody say that they heard of /or experienced a shorter processing time? I hope for all of us that it won't take that long... Good luck to everybody!


Hello everyone! Here is an update on my timeline! I still can't believe it and actually i was surprised! My visa was granted today!!!!! We are so happy and excited! Now we can actually start planning properly! In total we waited 5 months and 5 days. In the first email we were told it might take 6-8 months!

This is great news for us and maybe it will give hope to other people as well! 

For everybody who is still waiting, i hope you all will receive your visas very very soon! And also thank you for sharing all you experience and your support! This forum is such a great help! Of course i will stay online and i hope i also can help people with my comments in the future!


----------



## melandabdul

skipperydoo said:


> Hello everyone! Here is an update on my timeline! I still can't believe it and actually i was surprised! My visa was granted today!!!!! We are so happy and excited! Now we can actually start planning properly! In total we waited 5 months and 5 days. In the first email we were told it might take 6-8 months!
> 
> This is great news for us and maybe it will give hope to other people as well!
> 
> For everybody who is still waiting, i hope you all will receive your visas very very soon! And also thank you for sharing all you experience and your support! This forum is such a great help! Of course i will stay online and i hope i also can help people with my comments in the future!


Well done and congrats to you for your new life together xxx


----------



## VickyManoli

Congrats Skipperydoo!!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

skipperydoo said:


> Hello everyone! Here is an update on my timeline! I still can't believe it and actually i was surprised! My visa was granted today!!!!! We are so happy and excited! Now we can actually start planning properly! In total we waited 5 months and 5 days. In the first email we were told it might take 6-8 months!
> 
> This is great news for us and maybe it will give hope to other people as well!
> 
> For everybody who is still waiting, i hope you all will receive your visas very very soon! And also thank you for sharing all you experience and your support! This forum is such a great help! Of course i will stay online and i hope i also can help people with my comments in the future!


 Congratulations to you. Can only imagine how happy you must feel. Cross your fingers for the rest of us.


----------



## melandabdul

Hey there guys. We are nearing the end of the month and there have only been a few posts about people getting their visas. Has anyone else got great news this month that they would love to share? We would be very happy to hear your stories of hope and to know that the wheels of the Berlin Office are still turning.

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Hey there guys. We are nearing the end of the month and there have only been a few posts about people getting their visas. Has anyone else got great news this month that they would love to share? We would be very happy to hear your stories of hope and to know that the wheels of the Berlin Office are still turning.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mel


I think there has only been one grant from Berlin this month right? That is from people who post on this thread.


----------



## louiseb

hi all im back from abroad lol sooo good to be back. Melandabdul i was hoping you would have heard something by now, has frustel had a responce? I know berlin have employed more people because of the work load they have so maybe things will start to move along.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> I think there has only been one grant from Berlin this month right? That is from people who post on this thread.


No...I went back over the posts and it looks like 5 or 6 granted this month from Berlin....that is from people who have been kind enough to post on this thread. It seems like they are up to July, maybe August applicants.


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> hi all im back from abroad lol sooo good to be back. Melandabdul i was hoping you would have heard something by now, has frustel had a responce? I know berlin have employed more people because of the work load they have so maybe things will start to move along.


Hiiiiiiii honey....I have missed you!!!! I was wondering if you had forgotten us in limbo-land  lol

So happy for you that you are back in Oz and where you should be...planning your wedding!

No news on my end but they are only up to July/Aug and I am Oct so at the very least I am so time off...but it could be much longer as we are high risk.

You know Berlin have employed more people?? Wow how do you know that? Anyway it is wonderful news and I am happy to hear it.

Welcome back xxx


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Hiiiiiiii honey....I have missed you!!!! I was wondering if you had forgotten us in limbo-land  lol


 noooo i couldnt abandon you all Never lol



> So happy for you that you are back in Oz and where you should be...planning your wedding!


 Im actually back in Malta spent 1 week in the snow in the uk lol, we are planning to return back to Perth on the 26th Feb kevins birthday lol.



> No news on my end but they are only up to July/Aug and I am Oct so at the very least I am so time off...but it could be much longer as we are high risk.


 im sure things will move along quickly for you, i know its painful having to wait so long especially when loved ones are so far away. you habg in there hun and your prayers will be answered.



> You know Berlin have employed more people?? Wow how do you know that? Anyway it is wonderful news and I am happy to hear it.


 I had my CO changed from K in Berlin hence i had the visa granted wham bam after months of waiting. I did question why K was no longer on my case ( more to find out for Frustel as she has the same CO as i had K) , the agency said that they had such a back log of applications that more staff were being brought in to help with the work load, this is a good thing for all of you. I dont know if K is still working there but i did learn most of his cases had being handed over to another CO there.



> Welcome back xxx


Thank you hun its so good to be back amongst friends lol.


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> hi all im back from abroad lol sooo good to be back. Melandabdul i was hoping you would have heard something by now, has frustel had a responce? I know berlin have employed more people because of the work load they have so maybe things will start to move along.


Hè Louise,
Congrats babe!!!
Had no internet so thats why I have a late response.
Haven't heared a beep.......what's new 
Still waiting for that same BIG email.......
Enjoy ! Xoxo


----------



## louiseb

Frutsel said:


> He Louise,
> Congrats babe!!!
> Had no internet so thats why I have a late response.
> Haven't heared a beep.......what's new
> Still waiting for that same BIG email.......
> Enjoy ! Xoxo


Helloooo Hun so glad to see your back i missed you lol. Did you get the pm i sent you i had put the new email address for the new CO dealing with most of K,s applications, fingers crossed yours is amongst them. I had contacted my agency after a good few pushes from the guys on here, i was a little strong with them ( agency) and i got a response to say that a new CO had taken the case and that he would give me an answer by the 27th January, this was on the 14th or the 15th anyhow the day after i got another email from the agency to say that the new CO had approved my visa, so after 1 or 2 days the CO had basically granted the PMV for me. Went to book the flights ( one way) emirates checked on the computer and said that my PMV was in order so a one way flight was sufficient, they had to check that i was allowed in on a one way ticket ( something new i didn't know lol ) Anyhow if you didn't get the pm i will resend you the email of the new CO no harm in asking him if your file has being transfered over.

Louiseb


----------



## krissaid

Hi all, we are waiting for PMV since 02/09/2011. Close to 17 months! Police checks (updated) , medicals ( running out soon ) submitted. My fiancée had his interview , I did not require one, as the CO wrote email saying she is satisfied that our relationship is genuine. I think we are waiting for national security check. My fiancée is Palestinian refugee, with permanent residency in Germany , where he has been living in the past 17 years. Terrible process and endless waiting. Heartbreaking.


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> Hi all, we are waiting for PMV since 02/09/2011. Close to 17 months! Police checks (updated) , medicals ( running out soon ) submitted. My fiancée had his interview , I did not require one, as the CO wrote email saying she is satisfied that our relationship is genuine. I think we are waiting for national security check. My fiancée is Palestinian refugee, with permanent residency in Germany , where he has been living in the past 17 years. Terrible process and endless waiting. Heartbreaking.


Oh boy....I am so sorry to hear this....esp since it is not too different from my story. Who is your CO? Have you asked what you are waiting on?


----------



## krissaid

We had one CO until June 2012, who did the interview ,JV, who was actually reasonable and answered my occasional emails. We were handed over to CK, who very rarely responds, even to my last email noticing that my fiancée medicals are about to expire and to instruct us what to do. The original medicals were requested by the previous CO. CK just said in a pro forma email that we are waiting for the security check. No time frame given, nothing. This is killing me emotionally. This is why I decided to join in, because only you good people understand what is it like to just wait and wait and wait... I fully agree that everybody should be checked before accepted to come in this country, but 17 months? I think this is over the top!


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> Helloooo Hun so glad to see your back i missed you lol. Did you get the pm i sent you i had put the new email address for the new CO dealing with most of K,s applications, fingers crossed yours is amongst them. I had contacted my agency after a good few pushes from the guys on here, i was a little strong with them ( agency) and i got a response to say that a new CO had taken the case and that he would give me an answer by the 27th January, this was on the 14th or the 15th anyhow the day after i got another email from the agency to say that the new CO had approved my visa, so after 1 or 2 days the CO had basically granted the PMV for me. Went to book the flights ( one way) emirates checked on the computer and said that my PMV was in order so a one way flight was sufficient, they had to check that i was allowed in on a one way ticket ( something new i didn't know lol ) Anyhow if you didn't get the pm i will resend you the email of the new CO no harm in asking him if your file has being transfered over.
> 
> Louiseb


Yes, got your PM. 
Hopefully I got that new CO as well. I don't think so cause I haven't received any mail from them regarding another CO. So I think am still stuck with our big friend. 
I shall send him an email you said Hi...lol
I flew on a one way ticket to aus on my tourist visa. Not a problem at all. It saves u heaps of money!
All I need to do is if mine is granted to search for a cheap ass flight to NZ or somewhere else outside aus. ( more $$$$ ) :-(
Where r u going in aus? Maybe nearby. I am in QLD ( Walkerston) Then we can talk about KM with a cuppa...
Xoxo


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> We had one CO until June 2012, who did the interview ,JV, who was actually reasonable and answered my occasional emails. We were handed over to CK, who very rarely responds, even to my last email noticing that my fiancée medicals are about to expire and to instruct us what to do. The original medicals were requested by the previous CO. CK just said in a pro forma email that we are waiting for the security check. No time frame given, nothing. This is killing me emotionally. This is why I decided to join in, because only you good people understand what is it like to just wait and wait and wait... I fully agree that everybody should be checked before accepted to come in this country, but 17 months? I think this is over the top!


I also have CK and she is hard to get a reply from but I thought she was ok but I haven't had any other CO to compare to. I see now that she is now helpful. Why not just give us information and keep us informed and reply to emails. We will suffer together. Please keep me posted on your situation.


----------



## kangaro

krissaid said:


> We had one CO until June 2012, who did the interview ,JV, who was actually reasonable and answered my occasional emails. We were handed over to CK, who very rarely responds, even to my last email noticing that my fiancée medicals are about to expire and to instruct us what to do. The original medicals were requested by the previous CO. CK just said in a pro forma email that we are waiting for the security check. No time frame given, nothing. This is killing me emotionally. This is why I decided to join in, because only you good people understand what is it like to just wait and wait and wait... I fully agree that everybody should be checked before accepted to come in this country, but 17 months? I think this is over the top!


Hi krissaid

I'm hitting 13 month and my medical already expired, I emailed and called if I require to redo medical, my co too CK said waiting security check, no even yes or no to redo just sent in a pro forma email, it's frustrate but hung in there no option, it's hard but it worth it, Love is a Winner!


----------



## melandabdul

Ok all of you lovely people who are waiting on Berlin to get their visa mojo in gear...it is almost the end of the month so this means we are going to see a new lot of visas handed out soon!!!!
My prediction is August application from what we have seen in the last month and who knows, maybe they will give out some in Sept as well?
The start of a new month is always exciting to me as I know it is the beginning of visa allocations again and new life for some of us and renewed hope for many more of us.
Just think....one month closer to our goal, our loved ones, our visa!!!
Can't wait to hear your good news...PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do share if you get news or a visa and you are through the Berlin office...it really is a life line for so many of us...just to know that things are moving forward makes a huge difference.
xxx


----------



## krissaid

Dear melandabdul and kangaro, thank you for your support. It looks that we are in the same boat of very long wait, but hope that our suffering will end soon, it can not go forever.


----------



## Marjan

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum altho i have been reading this thread from the beginning till the last comment.

I'm Marjan 29 yr old a mum of 2 kids and engaged to Phil.
Phil and i met 4 years ago and now 4 years later after flying back and forth between sydney, Australia and the netherlands. We just logged our prospective marriage visa om Jan 14th of this year.

i've had two calls from Anke gerick? since. Asking what subclass the form were for because she wasnt sure and the second time regarding to the reciept we got in berlin wasnt right It said partner visa instead of the PM visa if i could send it back so they can change it? But No emails yet..She said that (how you guys say it) CK would be our CO. 

Also when handing in the forms in berlin they told us the processing time is 10 to 12 months at the moment? 

Our wedding date is on 27th december this year and i truly hope The kids and i will be in Sydney before then.

I hope to read alot on this forum and i already got alot of information which is really helpfull. Most of all i'm on this forum to get some support in this waiting game...

Marjan


----------



## louiseb

Frustel
I didnt actually get an email to say the CO had changed apparently after i sent a short but sweet email to agency they sent an email to K requesting an update, it was only then that they received an responce saying that the Mr.X ( i sent you his details) was going to send me an update by the 27th January, it was him who authorised the visa and not K. I dont think they tell us that the CO has changed you realise when you get a responce and its from a different CO, well thats how i intially found out. 

I do hope you get an answer from them i really do. I am going back to Perth W/A oh it would be nice to meet up, your more than welcome to come over and stay in our huge house we have a beautiful guest room with ensuite Jaccuzzi lol. 

Louise


----------



## melandabdul

Berliners....if you haven't already please add you details to the timeline page so that everyone can see at a glance who has applied and when without having to trawl through all of the posts here to find everyone's details - thanks.

Im so excited for the people who applied in August...I can smell your visa's about to be approved xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Berliners....if you haven't already please add you details to the timeline page so that everyone can see at a glance who has applied and when without having to trawl through all of the posts here to find everyone's details - thanks.
> 
> Im so excited for the people who applied in August...I can smell your visa's about to be approved xxx


Is there another timeline apart from the one that is in our signature? could you send me a link to this please?


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Is there another timeline apart from the one that is in our signature? could you send me a link to this please?


View All Family & Spouse Applications

This link is where you see the table of everyones dates

http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/update-your-family-and-spouse-application-timeline

This link is where you add your info

I think if you have the signature you are in the table Gerrywins


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> Frustel
> I didnt actually get an email to say the CO had changed apparently after i sent a short but sweet email to agency they sent an email to K requesting an update, it was only then that they received an responce saying that the Mr.X ( i sent you his details) was going to send me an update by the 27th January, it was him who authorised the visa and not K. I dont think they tell us that the CO has changed you realise when you get a responce and its from a different CO, well thats how i intially found out.
> 
> I do hope you get an answer from them i really do. I am going back to Perth W/A oh it would be nice to meet up, your more than welcome to come over and stay in our huge house we have a beautiful guest room with ensuite Jaccuzzi lol.
> 
> Louise


Lol....thought you had an email from them. Bless your agent then! ( well, you paid a lot of money to let them do their job )
I talked about it with my hubby and we agreed that by the time the September applicants get their grants and I still haven't heared from him then we will inform/complain again.

Book that guest room for me. Imagining myself in the jacuzzi already


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Lol....thought you had an email from them. Bless your agent then! ( well, you paid a lot of money to let them do their job )
> I talked about it with my hubby and we agreed that by the time the September applicants get their grants and I still haven't heared from him then we will inform/complain again.
> 
> Book that guest room for me. Imagining myself in the jacuzzi already


Feb is your month Frutsel!!! Count my words xxx


----------



## Frutsel

melandabdul said:


> Feb is your month Frutsel!!! Count my words xxx


Thank you! Xx


----------



## Founkshui

Here is my timeline.. Me and aussie partner have been together for 4 years..

Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
Date applied: 26-11-2012
CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
Medicals received: 4-1-2012
Police clearance: 14-1-2012
Interview: Not required so far
Date visa granted: Still waiting...


----------



## melandabdul

Founkshui said:


> Here is my timeline.. Me and aussie partner have been together for 4 years..
> 
> Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
> Date applied: 26-11-2012
> CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
> Medicals received: 4-1-2012
> Police clearance: 14-1-2012
> Interview: Not required so far
> Date visa granted: Still waiting...


Welcome to the Berlin thread. It looks like the visa's are taking about 6 months at the moment. If you haven't already can you please add your details to the overall timeline. You will find a link in my last few posts.


----------



## Kaplunk

I applied in August and I'm still waiting. When I applied I thought I'd have the Visa by now!!


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> I applied in August and I'm still waiting. When I applied I thought I'd have the Visa by now!!


Kaplunk...it is a theory but I think that August will be done this month. That is as long as the application has no complex issues and is not from a high risk country. Stay tuned...I am sure it will be your time soon.


----------



## Kaplunk

melandabdul said:


> Kaplunk...it is a theory but I think that August will be done this month. That is as long as the application has no complex issues and is not from a high risk country. Stay tuned...I am sure it will be your time soon.


Hi Melandabdul,

Yeah looks like from some previous posts that August should be next....although I did see that people that have applied after I did who are still to be married .. have already been granted a Visa. 
I've been married for 2 and half years, never been married before, no medical problems, have lived with my husband for over 5 years, I'm from Malta which is in the EU......They have all sorts of proof including wedding cards and invitations, birth and marriage certificates all original... they have my husbands work contract and our bank details........Can't think of a more straight forward case.

I'm not happy.....as this should be a first come first serve kind of process ....but clearly isn't.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Melandabdul,
> 
> Yeah looks like from some previous posts that August should be next....although I did see that people that have applied after I did who are still to be married .. have already been granted a Visa.
> I've been married for 2 and half years, never been married before, no medical problems, have lived with my husband for over 5 years, I'm from Malta which is in the EU......They have all sorts of proof including wedding cards and invitations, birth and marriage certificates all original... they have my husbands work contract and our bank details........Can't think of a more straight forward case.
> 
> I'm not happy.....as this should be a first come first serve kind of process ....but clearly isn't.


You are right but at this point it is best to focus your energy on your relationship and not on your disappointment in the system as nothing will change and it will just make you more annoyed and maybe endanger your case if you did decide to do something...again another wrong thing with the system.

So I would encourage you to wait till all of the August people have their visa and they are well and truely fully working on Sept on before making waves. They have put through a couple August people but it doesn't make sense to me why. We will hopefully see the rest of these soon and you being on of them.

Stay strong xxx


----------



## Frutsel

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Melandabdul,
> 
> Yeah looks like from some previous posts that August should be next....although I did see that people that have applied after I did who are still to be married .. have already been granted a Visa.
> I've been married for 2 and half years, never been married before, no medical problems, have lived with my husband for over 5 years, I'm from Malta which is in the EU......They have all sorts of proof including wedding cards and invitations, birth and marriage certificates all original... they have my husbands work contract and our bank details........Can't think of a more straight forward case.
> 
> I'm not happy.....as this should be a first come first serve kind of process ....but clearly isn't.


Hi Kaplunk

Just want you to know I feel with you. I applied on 06-08 and married for 13 years ( no kids ) and from a low risk country ( the Netherlands ) 
So my case is straight forward as well.
Like Melandabdul said, don't waist your energy by being angry. Our time will come soon. I think we get ours this month. 
Save your energy for the moment you enter aus and can start a new life with your loved one.
I had some angry moments as well. Especially when I read on forums that people from high risk countries got their visa after 3 months and we are still waiting. But I know now that its waisted energy because we can't change a thing about it. The only thing I thought was....so be it!
If I don't get a grant by the time sept applicants get theirs I will complain. 
But for now I will wait and see what is happening this month. In 2 days I will reach my " 6 months point " so who knows feb will be a magic month for us .
Hang in there a bit longer and good luck!


----------



## sunnysmile

And even if you do complain your CO will tell you that every case is different and not to compare your case with others.


----------



## melandabdul

sunnysmile said:


> And even if you do complain your CO will tell you that every case is different and not to compare your case with others.


Let's all wait and see and stay strong and believe in the love we have with our partners above all else.


----------



## Kaplunk

Frutsel said:


> Hi Kaplunk
> 
> Just want you to know I feel with you. I applied on 06-08 and married for 13 years ( no kids ) and from a low risk country ( the Netherlands )
> 
> Frutsel, your case is even more obvious than mine or anyone's. 13 years!!! The system is rubbish!! I'm annoyed but I have no intention on complaining. Will only make it worse. I Guess i'm just sharing my frustrations with you people who are in the same boat.
> 
> If my case officer contacts me.......and I say IF....... I will let you guys know.
> 
> Till then I will try my best to keep positive!


----------



## Frutsel

Finally....1 day before my 6 months mark I received an email with my visa grant!!!!

It's funny because after the complains about my co ( Louiseb had the same one and the same problems.) I got this email from my new co. And the same one as she got. As soon as she got the new co she has been granted her visa and so is mine now.
So in my case it was worth complaining!
Although its raining in qld now it's a sunny day for me. 
Have to leave the country for 4 days. I don't know if I got approved for the 309 or for the 100 straight away. Because I saw other people who have a relation of 4 years and 5 years got the 100 and as you all know I am married for 13 years so hoping I got the 100 as well. ( It saves me money and more paperwork for the next 2 years )

Thanks a lot to all of you who listened to my complains/stories/information.
There is hope coming for August applicants! Again here is my time line:

Country : The Netherlands
Married : 13 years ( no kids )
Applied : 06-08-2012
PC : 21-08-2012
Med: 208-08-2012
Co assigned : 09-08-2012
Visa grant : 05-02-2013


----------



## CollegeGirl

frutsel said:


> finally....1 day before my 6 months mark i received an email with my visa grant!!!!
> 
> It's funny because after the complains about my co ( louiseb had the same one and the same problems.) i got this email from my new co. And the same one as she got. As soon as she got the new co she has been granted her visa and so is mine now.
> So in my case it was worth complaining!
> Although its raining in qld now it's a sunny day for me.
> Have to leave the country for 4 days. I don't know if i got approved for the 309 or for the 100 straight away. Because i saw other people who have a relation of 4 years and 5 years got the 100 and as you all know i am married for 13 years so hoping i got the 100 as well. ( it saves me money and more paperwork for the next 2 years )
> 
> thanks a lot to all of you who listened to my complains/stories/information.
> There is hope coming for august applicants! Again here is my time line:
> 
> Country : The netherlands
> married : 13 years ( no kids )
> applied : 06-08-2012
> pc : 21-08-2012
> med: 208-08-2012
> co assigned : 09-08-2012
> visa grant : 05-02-2013


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Finally....1 day before my 6 months mark I received an email with my visa grant!!!!
> 
> It's funny because after the complains about my co ( Louiseb had the same one and the same problems.) I got this email from my new co. And the same one as she got. As soon as she got the new co she has been granted her visa and so is mine now.
> So in my case it was worth complaining!
> Although its raining in qld now it's a sunny day for me.
> Have to leave the country for 4 days. I don't know if I got approved for the 309 or for the 100 straight away. Because I saw other people who have a relation of 4 years and 5 years got the 100 and as you all know I am married for 13 years so hoping I got the 100 as well. ( It saves me money and more paperwork for the next 2 years )
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you who listened to my complains/stories/information.
> There is hope coming for August applicants! Again here is my time line:
> 
> Country : The Netherlands
> Married : 13 years ( no kids )
> Applied : 06-08-2012
> PC : 21-08-2012
> Med: 208-08-2012
> Co assigned : 09-08-2012
> Visa grant : 05-02-2013


Congrats my love!!! I knew it was your time. All the best with your travels for the visa to be applied and keep your head high as you are now in an elite group of approve visa applicants from Berlin.


----------



## dradeel

After 11 months and 21 days, I got a 3rd C.O. who apparently took over KM's cases. He asked for a new police check from me and my husband so he may finally grant the visa. I asked for a time extension for the initial entry date, since my medicals expire in 10 days and it is impossible to manage a flight before that, so he gave me 6 more months  In a couple of days I hope to receive the visa so we can see what we do next. 
I come from a low risk country, married for 2 years with a 23 months son...and it took them 1 year to assess my file.. Talk about unfairness...


----------



## melandabdul

dradeel said:


> After 11 months and 21 days, I got a 3rd C.O. who apparently took over KM's cases. He asked for a new police check from me and my husband so he may finally grant the visa. I asked for a time extension for the initial entry date, since my medicals expire in 10 days and it is impossible to manage a flight before that, so he gave me 6 more months  In a couple of days I hope to receive the visa so we can see what we do next.
> I come from a low risk country, married for 2 years with a 23 months son...and it took them 1 year to assess my file.. Talk about unfairness...


Congrats on your visa!!! 
It sounds very much like a staff issue with an under performing person. While this happens in every work place it is impacting on people's lives in this environment. 
Try and focus now on your love and future and put behind you the wait and the process.
All the best and congrats again.


----------



## Frutsel

dradeel said:


> After 11 months and 21 days, I got a 3rd C.O. who apparently took over KM's cases. He asked for a new police check from me and my husband so he may finally grant the visa. I asked for a time extension for the initial entry date, since my medicals expire in 10 days and it is impossible to manage a flight before that, so he gave me 6 more months  In a couple of days I hope to receive the visa so we can see what we do next.
> I come from a low risk country, married for 2 years with a 23 months son...and it took them 1 year to assess my file.. Talk about unfairness...


Hi Dradeel,

It looks like I had the same Co (KM). I know Louiseb had him as well. We both got a new CO (SM) and soon after that hers and my visa got granted. So I hope it's the same in your case. Good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

dradeel said:


> After 11 months and 21 days, I got a 3rd C.O. who apparently took over KM's cases. He asked for a new police check from me and my husband so he may finally grant the visa. I asked for a time extension for the initial entry date, since my medicals expire in 10 days and it is impossible to manage a flight before that, so he gave me 6 more months  In a couple of days I hope to receive the visa so we can see what we do next.
> I come from a low risk country, married for 2 years with a 23 months son...and it took them 1 year to assess my file.. Talk about unfairness...


Very happy to hear your news and hope that they grant your visa very soon. My medicals and police check are also expiring this week. I wrote to my CO last week and she said that she has forwarded my case to her supervisor. I doubt anything will come of it as there are probably so many people whose medicals and police checks have or are almost expiring


----------



## dradeel

Frutsel said:


> Hi Dradeel,
> 
> It looks like I had the same Co (KM). I know Louiseb had him as well. We both got a new CO (SM) and soon after that hers and my visa got granted. So I hope it's the same in your case. Good luck!


Yeap, same old CO, same new CO, same process.


----------



## melandabdul

dradeel said:


> After 11 months and 21 days, I got a 3rd C.O. who apparently took over KM's cases. He asked for a new police check from me and my husband so he may finally grant the visa. I asked for a time extension for the initial entry date, since my medicals expire in 10 days and it is impossible to manage a flight before that, so he gave me 6 more months  In a couple of days I hope to receive the visa so we can see what we do next.
> I come from a low risk country, married for 2 years with a 23 months son...and it took them 1 year to assess my file.. Talk about unfairness...


Was there any indication as to why it took so long...other than maybe the CO? Did they ask for more info that might have pointed out they were looking deeper into your case than you expected??? Or did they send a form 80 off to ASIO for your application?? Any idea?


----------



## Frutsel

Another update about my granted visa.

I just got an email back from my new CO ( god, wish I had him all the time ) and he told me I meet the requirements for a 100 visa instead of 309.
So I got the 100 now straight away! No more papers, medicals, checks etc.....
I can even choose to become an Aussie now but I will be a real dutchie to the bone


----------



## sunnysmile

Congratulations, Frutsel. I know you sent some kind of complaint and I think of doing the similar. Could you tell me what did you wrote and was it through Client feedback on immi.gov website?


----------



## Frutsel

sunnysmile said:


> Congratulations, Frutsel. I know you sent some kind of complaint and I think of doing the similar. Could you tell me what did you wrote and was it through Client feedback on immi.gov website?


Hi Sunnysmile,

Yes. I think my complains helped indeed.
I wrote to immi.gov about my former CO that he never replied to my 2 !!! emails and the only email he send back was a very rude one. He mailed me that he wouldn't reply to my emails anymore with silly questions like that and that I will only hear from him when I get the grant.)
The 2 emails I wrote to him were about some questions of my visa ( I wanted to know if it was allowed to enter the country on a tourist visa while applying for the 309 and which timeline I should stick to, the one they said "7-9 months" or the one immi.gov said "5-6 months") and the second email was about the change of contact details. Nothing more, nothing less. Even with the change of contact details he didn't reply. That was when my trigger went of and wrote to immi.gov about it.
They gave me a real friendly reply that the contact details were changed and gave me answers to my questions. That's all I needed to know.
When you go to their website there is a section that says " contact us" and then "client feedback" indeed!
When I received the email with the grant and the info that this CO is my new CO I wrote back to him if I still need to proceed with the 309 to the 100 or get the 100 straight away. Also asked about the 4 days leaving the country. If this will include the departure day or not.
He replied within 12 hours!!! Never had that before 
He told me I meet the requirements for the 100 ( 13 yrs of marriage should do it...lol) and also told me the departure day is including the 4 days.

All the best of luck with your application!


----------



## louiseb

((((((((((((((((((((((((((CONGRADULATIONS FRUSTEL)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) OMG im soooo pleased for you girl.

Seems like KM CO has had a bit of a do lets say and his new take over CO is soooo fast and speedy at getting thrlough the files, he actually takes pity on us guys lol Now you dont find that very often do you..............hmmm seems KM wasnt all he was cracked up to be and not very liked....... wonder why.


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Was there any indication as to why it took so long...other than maybe the CO? Did they ask for more info that might have pointed out they were looking deeper into your case than you expected??? Or did they send a form 80 off to ASIO for your application?? Any idea?


Hi Melandabdul, 
Maybe you should ask for our new CO at berlin things may move a little faster for you hun, I believe that the CO is the reason behind this one, if the same one is involved then im sure some of us may agree that as far as speed goes well any slower and CO is in reverse.


----------



## dradeel

louiseb said:


> Hi Melandabdul,
> Maybe you should ask for our new CO at berlin things may move a little faster for you hun, I believe that the CO is the reason behind this one, if the same one is involved then im sure some of us may agree that as far as speed goes well any slower and CO is in reverse.


I sent everything else they asked, back in May 2012. After that, no contact or communication from then until July 2012, to inform me of a CO change. This is when km took over my case and he didn't talk to me at all, even after I sent him a change of circumstances form. I don't understand what rocket science i could hide behind a married couple with a child, in order to be so sceptic and delaying our visa. From July to February (7 months) they vanished, just to reappear last week and ask me for an updated police check to finalize our case. Not to mention that during that long year, my husband had to build a life and then ruin everything, sell the car, leave the house and his job in Aus to come back to me and our baby. Now we are left broke and unable to go to Aus. Our dreams and hopes ruined, for the sake of some slow and indifferent clerk.


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Hi Melandabdul,
> Maybe you should ask for our new CO at berlin things may move a little faster for you hun, I believe that the CO is the reason behind this one, if the same one is involved then im sure some of us may agree that as far as speed goes well any slower and CO is in reverse.


That sounds like a great idea.....BUT (there is always a but) I am scared to rock the boat just yet. I know there is a lot more bravery when it is not your own situation so it was easy for me to advise you Lou to write letters and tell them it was not acceptable  but on the other side it is a bit more concerning to think who you might piss off and how it could affect your application when it is your own application/case.

That being said I do have a thick spin lol and I am not one to shy away from saying my bit if I think things are not being done when or how they should be....but right now I don't think I have a case to plead as I am an October applicant and they are just working on August right now.

My plan is to wait until they hit October applicants (which I hope and suspect with be in April) and see what happens with our application. If we are not seeing our application come up for approval then I would think this is the time for me to start asking questions of my CO and see how she responds...and if it is not in a helpful and possitive way then I will see what I do then.

My only concern is that the supervisor warned me from sending too many emails and effectively wasting the CO's time a couple months back. I was shocked by this to say the least as I was not sending a lot of email (had sent maybe 5 or 6 at this time) and I was just asking reasonable questions like, could you please let us know if our form 80 has been sent to ASIO for processing? Something I wanted to understand so I could manage my expecatations in terms of wait time for processing.

I know many other people on here know this fact about their application (security checks being with ASIO) so why should it be something that I can't ask? Anyway I decided to play the game and stop emailing. Needless to say she never replied to that email and I have since emailed to ask if she needs to know about the change of address of children or parents and to let me know if she did.

Technically no reply was required unless she needed that info...but seriously...arent they humans??? and arent we humans??? Isn't mutal respect the least we can ask for and offer??? I didn't think a 2 lined email saying thanks for your email, no we don't need to know this information but thank you for your time, was this too much for her little fingers?

Geee it makes my blood boil some days.


----------



## Frutsel

louiseb said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((CONGRADULATIONS FRUSTEL)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) OMG im soooo pleased for you girl.
> 
> Seems like KM CO has had a bit of a do lets say and his new take over CO is soooo fast and speedy at getting thrlough the files, he actually takes pity on us guys lol Now you dont find that very often do you..............hmmm seems KM wasnt all he was cracked up to be and not very liked....... wonder why.


   
Thank you!
I wonder if KM is still working there. I feel even better now I know future applicants don't get him anymore ( I hope ) 
He will learn his lesson!! 
Xx


----------



## melandabdul

dradeel said:


> I sent everything else they asked, back in May 2012. After that, no contact or communication from then until July 2012, to inform me of a CO change. This is when km took over my case and he didn't talk to me at all, even after I sent him a change of circumstances form. I don't understand what rocket science i could hide behind a married couple with a child, in order to be so sceptic and delaying our visa. From July to February (7 months) they vanished, just to reappear last week and ask me for an updated police check to finalize our case. Not to mention that during that long year, my husband had to build a life and then ruin everything, sell the car, leave the house and his job in Aus to come back to me and our baby. Now we are left broke and unable to go to Aus. Our dreams and hopes ruined, for the sake of some slow and indifferent clerk.


Hi There Dradeel,

I can see that the pain and trauma and unfair nature of this situation has really affected you and your situation quite significantly. What I would like to say to you is that you are right to feel angry and let down by the people and the process...let down in a big way. Your life has been impacted and it is not the way it should be....but there is also another side to the same coin.

AS well as acknowledging that you feel angry and hurt and this is ok, it is important that you don't get stuck in this either. It is time for you and your family to take hold of the opportunity that has been given to you and to chose to live with a forward looking attitude. One that is possitive and life giving. Please don't let them rob you of any more than they already have. Thave have affected your past but your future is up to you.

Stay strong xxx


----------



## melandabdul

Any other august applicant people from Berlin embassy still waiting on their visa?


----------



## Kaplunk

melandabdul said:


> Any other august applicant people from Berlin embassy still waiting on their visa?


Moi....I'm still waiting.....and I have a feeling that it wont happen for me this month.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Moi....I'm still waiting.....and I have a feeling that it wont happen for me this month.


I will still remain hopefully for you but I know how easy it is too lose hope. Just remember that there are still well over 3 weeks of the month left to go also.

Stay strong xxx


----------



## Kaplunk

Kaplunk said:


> Moi....I'm still waiting.....and I have a feeling that it wont happen for me this month.


All I can do is wait! and wait! and wait and wait.


----------



## AJ67

According to the panel doctor that examined me yesterday even they can´t reach Berlin over the phone. 
They are stuck with contacting them through e-mail.
That seems strange and *cough* unprofessional.... 
The doc said he suspects Berlin tells them as little as possible so that they won´t let any information slip through to applicants.


----------



## CollegeGirl

AJ67 said:


> According to the panel doctor that examined me yesterday even they can´t reach Berlin over the phone.
> They are stuck with contacting them through e-mail.
> That seems strange and *cough* unprofessional....
> The doc said he suspects Berlin tells them as little as possible so that they won´t let any information slip through to applicants.


You didn't cough like that during your examination yesterday, did you?  

(Just kidding. )


----------



## AJ67

hahaha...nah,I didn´t!!  But I´ve just had sinus and ear infection and been on antibiotics..I told the doc about that so he knew when I made my appointment. Huge weight off my chest they didn´t find anything on the X-ray like signs of pneumonia or anything.phew!!!


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> According to the panel doctor that examined me yesterday even they can´t reach Berlin over the phone.
> They are stuck with contacting them through e-mail.
> That seems strange and *cough* unprofessional....
> The doc said he suspects Berlin tells them as little as possible so that they won´t let any information slip through to applicants.


All the more reason why this thread is so important. It's our only want to know what is happening with others so thereby having some frame of reference for our own process. Even the supervisors there was a little odd.


----------



## Kaplunk

melandabdul said:


> All the more reason why this thread is so important. It's our only want to know what is happening with others so thereby having some frame of reference for our own process. Even the supervisors there was a little odd.


When I went to get my X-ray taken..the radiologist told me that the Berlin office is really fussy and that they send x-rays back to be redone for the silliest reasons.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> When I went to get my X-ray taken..the radiologist told me that the Berlin office is really fussy and that they send x-rays back to be redone for the silliest reasons.


On this one Kaplunk I have to back the embassy as Australia is a long way from other countries and as a result we dont have many of the diseases and health issues that plague countries that are joint by land or close by sea SOOOOOO much effort is gone to in order to ensure that we keep our country clear of diseases. This is why they are very particular with the xrays.

This is also why they are very tough at the airports with bio security as our fruit and plants are often untouched by issues in other parts of the world and it is critical that we don't let any such things into our environment to cause these issues here.

These are some of the reasons that make Australia such a great place to live...we are a very blessed country.


----------



## Kaplunk

What I meant was that if the lungs are obviously clear from any thing but a hair happens to fall on a shoulder during the X-ray....they will send that back.....a hospital wont do that......they just like delaying things


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> What I meant was that if the lungs are obviously clear from any thing but a hair happens to fall on a shoulder during the X-ray....they will send that back.....a hospital wont do that......they just like delaying things


From what I understand, there is a standard of how the xray must be taken and look for it to be accepted and there is good reasons for this. Most of the medicals from Europe are sent to Australia for verification as there are not the same level of checking done there as in Australia.

I have to disagree that they are just delaying things for no reason. I understand your frustration but I don't think they would do that for no reason as they would need to justify their actions, especially when it involves going back to an outside organisation and costing more money.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> What I meant was that if the lungs are obviously clear from any thing but a hair happens to fall on a shoulder during the X-ray....they will send that back.....a hospital wont do that......they just like delaying things


I found this in the lengthy details to radiographers about how to take xrays to ensure they are good and accurate and it might seem a repeat call for an xray in the case of hair on the shoulder is in the applicants favour as it can mimic a "lesion". Maybe the panel doctor was complaining because of his time and effort being doubled but it is for our benefit these things are done properly!

****************************

• Ensure that the following artefacts are excluded:
o braided hair overlying the apices can mimic a lesion
o development artefacts
o static marks
o dirty screens
o nail marks
o foreign bodies in cassettes
o When there is constant difference in the translucency between the right and left side of chest x-ray, ensure that the filter in the tube assembly is correctly positioned.
***************************


----------



## louiseb

I have to agree on what Melandabdul has said, in regards to x rays, Berlin are not going to send them back for something small im sure about this, I am fortunate enough to work within the medical industry, the professor who performed my medical is also a colleque ( no he didnt do me or my son any favours lol) as he had ponted out Berlin run a tight shop but they cannot over rule his medical report on any patient, in other words if he says the medical is all ok Berlin cannot disaprove without good cause. 
Kaplunk as Melandabdul has said we understand your fustration but i dont believe a medical will be sent back just to gain time, and as stated Australia is very strict about people entering with certain infections, and to be honest looking at the problems most european countries have with immigrants bringing in diseases i dont blame Australia for trying to keep there country free from infection.


----------



## louiseb

dradeel said:


> I sent everything else they asked, back in May 2012. After that, no contact or communication from then until July 2012, to inform me of a CO change. This is when km took over my case and he didn't talk to me at all, even after I sent him a change of circumstances form.


 You poor thing both Fustrel and myself know exactly what your going through we had the same CO, on the brighter side of things his cases have recently being passed over to another CO whom i can ( and im sure frustel will agree) verify is so fast and efficient you may be in for a nice surprise shortly. .


> From July to February (7 months) they vanished, just to reappear last week and ask me for an updated police check to finalize our case.


 This is good news they asked for the police check as i said things will move quite fast now you CO has changed especially if you have the same one as fustrel and i did.


> Our dreams and hopes ruined, for the sake of some slow and indifferent clerk.


Keep your chin up hun like many others your going through the stage of disapointment and fustration, but whe you least expect it your visa will come through, just a question to you do you know who you new CO is?

Louise


----------



## Kaplunk

louiseb said:


> I have to agree on what Melandabdul has said, in regards to x rays, Berlin are not going to send them back for something small im sure about this, I am fortunate enough to work within the medical industry, the professor who performed my medical is also a colleque ( no he didnt do me or my son any favours lol) as he had ponted out Berlin run a tight shop but they cannot over rule his medical report on any patient, in other words if he says the medical is all ok Berlin cannot disaprove without good cause.
> Kaplunk as Melandabdul has said we understand your fustration but i dont believe a medical will be sent back just to gain time, and as stated Australia is very strict about people entering with certain infections, and to be honest looking at the problems most european countries have with immigrants bringing in diseases i dont blame Australia for trying to keep there country free from infection.


Guys, you are missing my point.......My x-ray was fine..i'm not frustrated in anyway........And the radiologists in Malta are pretty up there when it comes to standard!!......I didn't have any problems........I'm just stating what I was told by the radiologist...


----------



## Kaplunk

Also, the medicals and x-rays are done to prevent ill people from moving to Australia for health care.....to avoid more people on medicare.......People that travel on a tourist Visa do not require a medical or x-ray...hence people with all sorts of diseases are traveling to Australia all the time.

It's good to be positive and to see the good in everything .....however it is better for the people that have just applied or are just about to....to have all the facts.


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Guys, you are missing my point.......My x-ray was fine..i'm not frustrated in anyway........And the radiologists in Malta are pretty up there when it comes to standard!!......I didn't have any problems........I'm just stating what I was told by the radiologist...


LOL i missed the point..... again. At least your application is going ok. Hopefully you will hear something soon, good luck

louiseb


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Also, the medicals and x-rays are done to prevent ill people from moving to Australia for health care.....to avoid more people on medicare.......People that travel on a tourist Visa do not require a medical or x-ray...hence people with all sorts of diseases are traveling to Australia all the time.
> 
> It's good to be positive and to see the good in everything .....however it is better for the people that have just applied or are just about to....to have all the facts.


What you say is somewhat true. People who comes from countries where diseases of great concern, mainly TB, are not a major issue are allowed in as tourists without medicals HOWEVER there is a different process for people from countries who have rampant issues with disease like TB such as African nations...these countries are generally referred to as non ETA or High Risk countries by Australia.

I can tell you this as my fiance is from one and we are applying for a tourist visa as I write and he was asked about medicals. As part of the tourist visa they ask if you have has an xray with unusual results and they also reserve the right to make you have medicals.

Visa's for people from non ETA countries are not able to be done online and take about 30 days to be assessed so they are pretty serious about who they let in still.

The odds are that in the ETA countries, such serious diseases are captured, recorded and managed so the risk to Australia in a tourist coming over is low.

We missed the point???? Well you did say that they were doing it just to waste time...I felt that needed to be responded to but I think the point you make from the panel doctor (radiologist ) is possibly someone with their nose out of place cos he didn't do his job well enough in some case and was asked to do it again maybe?!?!? lol Would not matter what country that radiologist was from...they would have to repeat the xray in the best interest of the applicant and the country they are entering.


----------



## Kaplunk

melandabdul said:


> What you say is somewhat true. People who comes from countries where diseases of great concern, mainly TB, are not a major issue are allowed in as tourists without medicals HOWEVER there is a different process for people from countries who have rampant issues with disease like TB such as African nations...these countries are generally referred to as non ETA or High Risk countries by Australia.
> 
> I can tell you this as my fiance is from one and we are applying for a tourist visa as I write and he was asked about medicals. As part of the tourist visa they ask if you have has an xray with unusual results and they also reserve the right to make you have medicals.
> 
> Visa's for people from non ETA countries are not able to be done online and take about 30 days to be assessed so they are pretty serious about who they let in still.
> 
> The odds are that in the ETA countries, such serious diseases are captured, recorded and managed so the risk to Australia in a tourist coming over is low.
> 
> We missed the point???? Well you did say that they were doing it just to waste time...I felt that needed to be responded to but I think the point you make from the panel doctor (radiologist ) is possibly someone with their nose out of place cos he didn't do his job well enough in some case and was asked to do it again maybe?!?!? lol Would not matter what country that radiologist was from...they would have to repeat the xray in the best interest of the applicant and the country they are entering.


Malta doesn't have anymore diseases than Australia does. True that certain countries require a medical even for a tourist Visa but Malta is not one of them....So the only reason Europeans require a medical and x-ray is to check for any pre-existing conditions......to prevent people from traveling to Australia to make use of the excellent free health care.

For immigrants from Africa...that's a different story.

All this has nothing to do with my initial comment......All I was trying to say is that The Australian embassy is very finicky ...they might have reason to be......but I don't really care.......it was just a note for others to know!!

I'm sorry if my message wasn't clear.........but it is what I meant. Maybe I should improve my written English


----------



## AJ67

melandabdul said:


> Most of the medicals from Europe are sent to Australia for verification as there are not the same level of checking done there as in Australia.


_This made me remember an article in the papers a few months back.It was about a hospital here in Sweden having swedish radiologists on service down in Sydney when it´s night here in Sweden.Less costly and the results get back real quick.So much better for the treatment of the patient.Seems Sweden and Oz work well together  Sorry,bit off topic but still interesting IMO_


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> _This made me remember an article in the papers a few months back.It was about a hospital here in Sweden having swedish radiologists on service down in Sydney when it´s night here in Sweden.Less costly and the results get back real quick.So much better for the treatment of the patient.Seems Sweden and Oz work well together  Sorry,bit off topic but still interesting IMO_


There are good Dr's all around the world. I can't recall why now but I think it was Mark Northam who explained why all of the medicals were sent back to Australia. It seemed odd to me at the time.

All of the Swedish I have met speak GREAT English. A Swedish friend of mine put it down to the American TV and Movies you watch there lol


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Malta doesn't have anymore diseases than Australia does. True that certain countries require a medical even for a tourist Visa but Malta is not one of them....So the only reason Europeans require a medical and x-ray is to check for any pre-existing conditions......to prevent people from traveling to Australia to make use of the excellent free health care.


 Kaplunk believe me Malta has its problems we were rampant with TB not so long ago, the hospitals were full of MRSA plus we had meningitus running around, Malta is not a perfect country especailly when it comes down to medical issues. It doesnt seem fair that Low risk countries are not asked for a medical when travelling to Australia, we are not immune to diseases like the high risk countries.

louiseb


----------



## AJ67

melandabdul said:


> There are good Dr's all around the world. I can't recall why now but I think it was Mark Northam who explained why all of the medicals were sent back to Australia. It seemed odd to me at the time.
> _Would be great to hear it again if Mark sees this. _
> All of the Swedish I have met speak GREAT English. A Swedish friend of mine put it down to the American TV and Movies you watch there lol


_Lol Thanks,Mel! Yea,I think your friend is right about that.We start reading english in school as 9 year olds but englishspeaking tv-series definitely have a huge influence on how we pronounce things.All programs that aren´t swedish have subtitles,but if there´s a problem with them I don´t notice it´s gone until a sign comes up.My partner still thinks it´s funny that I speak english with an american accent and a hint of swedish and uses more and more aussie expressions.Lol _


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> _Lol Thanks,Mel! Yea,I think your friend is right about that.We start reading english in school as 9 year olds but englishspeaking tv-series definitely have a huge influence on how we pronounce things.All programs that aren´t swedish have subtitles,but if there´s a problem with them I don´t notice it´s gone until a sign comes up.My partner still thinks it´s funny that I speak english with an american accent and a hint of swedish and uses more and more aussie expressions.Lol _


That's exactly what I was going to say. They speak English with American accent which is very funny but cool at same time


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> _Lol Thanks,Mel! Yea,I think your friend is right about that.We start reading english in school as 9 year olds but englishspeaking tv-series definitely have a huge influence on how we pronounce things.All programs that aren´t swedish have subtitles,but if there´s a problem with them I don´t notice it´s gone until a sign comes up.My partner still thinks it´s funny that I speak english with an american accent and a hint of swedish and uses more and more aussie expressions.Lol _


I found what Mark wrote that explained why things are sent to Oz. Gee he's a man of great knowledge and worth 

"The quick version of all of this is that medical results must be assessed by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) once the exam and tests are completed by the Dr or approved facility. Some facilities are appointed as a MOC for purposes of assessing results - things move more quickly when this type of facility is used, as the facility can do the MOC approval and forward that along with the results back to the case officer at the processing embassy, etc.

If the facility is not a MOC, then the test results are sent to a MOC, usually in Australia, for assessment and determination of whether the applicant passes the health criteria. The MOC then forwards that determination to the case officer and processing continues."

So that my lovelies is why they are not assessed in Greece or Malta or Sweden if the facility is not set up with A MOC they go to Sydney for assessment.


----------



## AJ67

Wow Mel.. thank you so much for tracking that info down!! 
It does make sense,just a shame waiting for our visas takes so long.
I do appreciate all the hard work they put in,it´s the rotten eggs that put people in a pissy mood from time to time...lol


----------



## mirimiri

Hi there,

another August applicant  I got told in the beginning of December, my Visa should be ready in 2 month time.. So i am here and waiting hopefully hearing from my CO in the nxt few weeks..


From: Germany, Applied: 01 Aug 2012, Applied From: berlin, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 10 Aug 2012, Police Checks: 10 Aug 2012, CO Assigned: 07 Aug 2012, To: Australia


----------



## Kaplunk

All this information is very Interesting....... however for the people who are just about to apply for a Visa....what they need to do is contact a panel doctor ...http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/......Medicals and X-rays taken at any of these doctors go straight to the Berlin Embassy. Quite simple.


----------



## melandabdul

AJ67 said:


> Wow Mel.. thank you so much for tracking that info down!!
> It does make sense,just a shame waiting for our visas takes so long.
> I do appreciate all the hard work they put in,it´s the rotten eggs that put people in a pissy mood from time to time...lol


Yes it only takes one person in a pissy mood to upset the apple cart 

Glad you found the info helpful. It helps with the waiting to know why and where the things are beings sent.


----------



## melandabdul

mirimiri said:


> Hi there,
> 
> another August applicant  I got told in the beginning of December, my Visa should be ready in 2 month time.. So i am here and waiting hopefully hearing from my CO in the nxt few weeks..
> 
> From: Germany, Applied: 01 Aug 2012, Applied From: berlin, Visa Sub: 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 10 Aug 2012, Police Checks: 10 Aug 2012, CO Assigned: 07 Aug 2012, To: Australia


Welcome to our thread mirimiri. So glad you have posted and let us know your details. Sounds to me like you will soon be enjoying a celebration of which I'm very pleased and excited for you.

Would you mind sharing with us who you CO is. The initials of their name is good. That way we are not using names.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> All this information is very Interesting....... however for the people who are just about to apply for a Visa....what they need to do is contact a panel doctor ...http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/......Medicals and X-rays taken at any of these doctors go straight to the Berlin Embassy. Quite simple.
> 
> Well they have two choices. Wait for the CO to request medicals to be done. This is the official way. Or go ahead and do them ahead of being requested and submit with the visa. This is not something we can or should direct people to do as there are risks involved in doing it this way that each applicant should decide on for themself.


----------



## melandabdul

Anyway back on topic. This is a short month with just over 2 weeks to go. Not too many people seem to be August applicants that are listed here so I wonder if we might see some Sept applicants getting visa's.

Are there any Sept applicants out there from Berlin?


----------



## Kaplunk

Yes exactly...if you follow the link Contact Us

There is all the information anyone applying at Berlin will need. It also states "You should not have your visa medical examination until you have been formally requested to do so by the office processing your visa application."

It is best to follow the instructions of the CO.


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Yes exactly...if you follow the link Contact Us
> 
> There is all the information anyone applying at Berlin will need. It also states "You should not have your visa medical examination until you have been formally requested to do so by the office processing your visa application."
> 
> It is best to follow the instructions of the CO.


this advice is so tru kaplunk, some people believe that sending in the medicals before there asked for will save time, unfortunatly it doesnt. 
Its a must that people wait for the CO to request them.


----------



## mirimiri

The Initials of my CO are BJ. I m very Lucky with her as she replies always very quickly and I always got her on the the phone when I had questions, with a lot of understanding for the case. I am already back in Australia with a visitor visa. 
If I don't hear from my co about great news within a week I gonna send her an email, hoping my visa will be approved soon!


----------



## melandabdul

mirimiri said:


> The Initials of my CO are BJ. I m very Lucky with her as she replies always very quickly and I always got her on the the phone when I had questions, with a lot of understanding for the case. I am already back in Australia with a visitor visa.
> If I don't hear from my co about great news within a week I gonna send her an email, hoping my visa will be approved soon!


Hey mirmir,
I am not familiar with BJ but it sounds like she is an angel to me. I think we would all be happy to have her as a CO. Mine doesn't respond to emails at all and doesn't answer the phone so we are on the other side of the table here. I am really looking forward to hearing your great news soon and wonderful that you are in OZ again.


----------



## mirimiri

I Cant believe it!!!!! Just half an hour ago I got the email my visa is ready!! I am so relieved bloody hell ::)) just have to make travel arrangements now!!!
Applied 1. August!
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## kangaro

Congrats! Berlin we need more good news this short month!


----------



## melandabdul

mirimiri said:


> I Cant believe it!!!!! Just half an hour ago I got the email my visa is ready!! I am so relieved bloody hell ::)) just have to make travel arrangements now!!!
> Applied 1. August!
> Good luck to everyone!!


Oh mirimiri I am so pleased for you!!!! Congrats to you and your partner. All the very best with your future together...the wait was worth it


----------



## Gerrywins

I have just learnt first hand that when ASIO requests for more information from you and you provide it, they push your application to the back of the line. In my case they asked what I was doing for 2 months immediately after i finished my high school. I provided this information the same day it was requested, which was the first week of September 2012. Now they say that I should count at least 6 months from September in order to get the new processing time for my security check. Which means i am looking at my visa being granted on the 17th or 18th month mark at the earliest.

Crap! the height of inefficiency = ASIO + DIAC


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> I have just learnt first hand that when ASIO requests for more information from you and you provide it, they push your application to the back of the line. In my case they asked what I was doing for 2 months immediately after i finished my high school. I provided this information the same day it was requested, which was the first week of September 2012. Now they say that I should count at least 6 months from September in order to get the new processing time for my security check. Which means i am looking at my visa being granted on the 17th or 18th month mark at the earliest.
> 
> Crap! the height of inefficiency = ASIO + DIAC


That is not fair!!!! Why would they put it to the back of the line??? Can I ask where you found out this info from? At least it is god news that it is 6 months wait as I was told that it is 12 months+ for the processing from ASIO...but I guess at this point anything that takes extra time for you is NOT GOOD.
My heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## krissaid

They did the same thing to us in October 2012. Almost the same question, what did he do between finishing school and going to Uni ! Crazy. Not heard anything since. We passed 17 months waiting. In 2 weeks time is going to be 18 months. I am so depressed.


----------



## sunnysmile

Gerrywins said:


> I have just learnt first hand that when ASIO requests for more information from you and you provide it, they push your application to the back of the line. In my case they asked what I was doing for 2 months immediately after i finished my high school. I provided this information the same day it was requested, which was the first week of September 2012. Now they say that I should count at least 6 months from September in order to get the new processing time for my security check. Which means i am looking at my visa being granted on the 17th or 18th month mark at the earliest.
> 
> Crap! the height of inefficiency = ASIO + DIAC


Damn, they asked me almost identical question. In the applications you enter what schools you have and what jobs you did, nobody asks what you did between school and your first job. Damn, that's why I am waiting for so long!!!


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Damn, they asked me almost identical question. In the applications you enter what schools you have and what jobs you did, nobody asks what you did between school and your first job. Damn, that's why I am waiting for so long!!!


Yup....that was the question. But when I first lodged the application I included all that, the thing is, now they just wanted me to break it down into individual months and explain what i did and who was financing me.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> They did the same thing to us in October 2012. Almost the same question, what did he do between finishing school and going to Uni ! Crazy. Not heard anything since. We passed 17 months waiting. In 2 weeks time is going to be 18 months. I am so depressed.


I am seriously appalled by how trivial they can be. Yup depressed is currently my middle name.


----------



## sunnysmile

Gerrywins, I didn't understand does it mean 6+ months from ASIOs last question or 6 + 6 months?


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Gerrywins, I didn't understand does it mean 6+ months from ASIOs last question or 6 + 6 months?


They said that as soon they decide that they need more information from you and they request it, they push your application to the back of the line. As soon as you provide this information to them then you should start counting at least 6 months from that point for them to work and finalize your security check.


----------



## sunnysmile

Damn, then I should not expect anything before May or even June. Just because they wanted to know what I did after school, 23 years ago!


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Damn, then I should not expect anything before May or even June. Just because they wanted to know what I did after school, 23 years ago!


Let's be positive and hope that the hand of God will touch those security people to work in fast forward and that any day now they could grant our way overdue visas. We cant loose hope.


----------



## Tobias83

I was just wondering, if Berlin sends the documents from your application back and when. Does anyone know, if they send the documents back before they email you if your visa is granted or not?


----------



## Frutsel

Tobias83 said:


> I was just wondering, if Berlin sends the documents from your application back and when. Does anyone know, if they send the documents back before they email you if your visa is granted or not?


Hi Tobias83,

I got my documents back ( most of them ) in November 2012 and got my visa granted last week. So it doesn't say a thing about time of grant. 
Good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

Tobias83 said:


> I was just wondering, if Berlin sends the documents from your application back and when. Does anyone know, if they send the documents back before they email you if your visa is granted or not?


yup i got mine back two weeks after i had lodged the application, which was one year ago, still no visa. So I wouldn't take that as an indication that your visa is ready to be granted. It just means that they have assessed your relationship and all the documents you presented and they are satisfied.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> yup i got mine back two weeks after i had lodged the application, which was one year ago, still no visa. So I wouldn't take that as an indication that your visa is ready to be granted. It just means that they have assessed your relationship and all the documents you presented and they are satisfied.


I haven't been given back any papers...does that mean anything? I'm surprised you were given back your papers in 2 weeks!!!! That is crazy...I've never heard of them assessing a case in such a short period of time.


----------



## Kaplunk

Hi Guys,

I never got any documents back.....and a lot of them were original certificates. 

On a good note.....my Visa has been Granted. Now I need to make arrangements to leave Australia for 4 days.

I applied in August ..therefore it has been 6 months.

Best Valentines Gift Ever.

KEEP POSITIVE PEOPLE!


----------



## louiseb

I never got mine infact i just sent an email to my agency asking for all the documents.


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I never got any documents back.....and a lot of them were original certificates.
> 
> On a good note.....my Visa has been Granted. Now I need to make arrangements to leave Australia for 4 days.
> 
> I applied in August ..therefore it has been 6 months.
> 
> Best Valentines Gift Ever.
> 
> KEEP POSITIVE PEOPLE!


Congratulations Kaplunk....Feb and Valentine's Day is your day!!! All the best with your new life!


----------



## louiseb

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I never got any documents back.....and a lot of them were original certificates.
> 
> On a good note.....my Visa has been Granted. Now I need to make arrangements to leave Australia for 4 days.
> 
> I applied in August ..therefore it has been 6 months.
> 
> Best Valentines Gift Ever.
> 
> KEEP POSITIVE PEOPLE!


OMG well done hun im so pleased for you, you couldnt have got the best valentines gift. Well done hun im so pleased for you, Just waiting for melandabdul now lol. Who was your CO in berlin


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> Congratulations Kaplunk....Feb and Valentine's Day is your day!!! All the best with your new life!


Ha me and you must have typed a response at the same time i just said im waiting for you to celebrate your visa acceptance. Oh my i am waiting for you to celebrate your success.


----------



## melandabdul

louiseb said:


> Ha me and you must have typed a response at the same time i just said im waiting for you to celebrate your visa acceptance. Oh my i am waiting for you to celebrate your success.


I just wrote a very cheeky email to the Australian Embassy in Greece asking if they would be so incline to give me the best Valentine's Day present and grant our Tourist Visa today!!!! lol

I know it was bold but I thought I would ask 

It is great news for Kaplunk. Looks to me that at this rate our visa "should" be issued in April. Of course there is the matter of my love being from a high risk country so we are not sure how that will play out but we are hoping and praying it will all be ok and he will be granted in line with all of the other Oct applicants in April.

There is only one other listed on here and it is VickyManoli who I don't know if they are still coming online.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> I haven't been given back any papers...does that mean anything? I'm surprised you were given back your papers in 2 weeks!!!! That is crazy...I've never heard of them assessing a case in such a short period of time.


In fact my CO at that time called me after those two weeks and said she was ready to grant my PMV, then she changed her mind because I am from Africa hahaha so security check is a must. 
I think your papers will be sent back to you, its just that COs have different working styles. Don't fret, they will come.


----------



## Gerrywins

Kaplunk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I never got any documents back.....and a lot of them were original certificates.
> 
> On a good note.....my Visa has been Granted. Now I need to make arrangements to leave Australia for 4 days.
> 
> I applied in August ..therefore it has been 6 months.
> 
> Best Valentines Gift Ever.
> 
> KEEP POSITIVE PEOPLE!


You lucky thing  very very happy for you, it is indeed the best valentine's day gift. So you leave for Australia in 4 days? enjoy the sunshine for all of us.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> In fact my CO at that time called me after those two weeks and said she was ready to grant my PMV, then she changed her mind because I am from Africa hahaha so security check is a must.
> I think your papers will be sent back to you, its just that COs have different working styles. Don't fret, they will come.


Oh Wow....how terrible is that!!!! To be told that you will be granted and then told NO and now you have waited all of this time. That must be the saddest story of all.

Boy I will shout so loud when I read that you have been granted your visa!!!!


----------



## sisko

*Partner visa at Berlin*

Hi All, just think I need to share my application details with you all. Applied 3 weeks back.

From: Netherlands, 
Applied: 30 Jan 2013, 
Applied To: Berlin, 
Visa Sub: 309/100 Partner Visa, 
Application: Paper, 
Agent: No, 
Medicals: Not yet, 
Police Checks: 08 Feb 2013, 
CO Assigned: Not yet, 
Citizen of: Estonia, so does this make me high risk? Since I can apply for ETA a visitor visa.

I do want to move to Australia this August with my husband, so hoping all goes well.

Sisko


----------



## louiseb

melandabdul said:


> I just wrote a very cheeky email to the Australian Embassy in Greece asking if they would be so incline to give me the best Valentine's Day present and grant our Tourist Visa today!!!! lol


 why did you ask at greece Mel? I thought your application was berlin lol.



> I know it was bold but I thought I would ask


 you go for it girl you never know what valentines day may bring. Every time i see you posting i pray its good news lol.

Chin up hun 
Louise


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Oh Wow....how terrible is that!!!! To be told that you will be granted and then told NO and now you have waited all of this time. That must be the saddest story of all.
> 
> Boy I will shout so loud when I read that you have been granted your visa!!!!


yeah, it was so disappointing, I will party all night when they finally grant it.


----------



## Kaplunk

Gerrywins said:


> yeah, it was so disappointing, I will party all night when they finally grant it.


The worst part of applying for a Visa is not knowing when it will be granted......I'm sure that at some point they could give people an indication on which month the Visa will be granted. Yes every case is different .....but what they should do is require all the necessary information at the beginning and then give an estimated processing time depending on the individuals application. And if there is a delay all they have to do is keep the person updated!! I think that will be more professional. If When I applied I was told that my Visa will be granted in February....I wouldn't have stressed about it...... I would have just waited for my turn.

This system is just causing unnecessary stress! And I don't think it is always CO's fault.

Anyway lucky for me I get to fly to Bali on the 25th Feb and come back to Australia on the 1st March with a VISA!


----------



## melandabdul

Kaplunk said:


> The worst part of applying for a Visa is not knowing when it will be granted......I'm sure that at some point they could give people an indication on which month the Visa will be granted. Yes every case is different .....but what they should do is require all the necessary information at the beginning and then give an estimated processing time depending on the individuals application. And if there is a delay all they have to do is keep the person updated!! I think that will be more professional. If When I applied I was told that my Visa will be granted in February....I wouldn't have stressed about it...... I would have just waited for my turn.
> 
> This system is just causing unnecessary stress! And I don't think it is always CO's fault.
> 
> Anyway lucky for me I get to fly to Bali on the 25th Feb and come back to Australia on the 1st March with a VISA!


This sounds like a great idea. I think however they are too disorganized and don't have good service level agreements with external agencies and enough resources so it all goes out the window.

The pain, stress, anxiety it causes is inhuman for sure xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

Just a quick update. I wrote a letter to the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security regarding the fact that my visa has exceeded the 12 months (if your visa exceeds 1 year you are allowed to lodge a complaint). Anyway, they just got back to me and said they have looked into my case and there is no unexpected delays in processing. So I should just sit back, relax and wait till August 2013 .....which will be 18 months of waiting for me. And then they add a note..... by the way the length of processing your visa does not indicate the outcome.....so basically I can wait this long and still be denied a visa.


Now why didn't I take that boat again if it meant I would already be with my fiance????? 
Sorry, I have just woken up, hungry and then seen this crappy email from IGIS.

I wish you all GRANTFUL end of February.


----------



## krissaid

Hi, we got the same letter from IGIS, they are a waste of time really, I don t believe that they have looked into our case, as they replied within 2-3 days, with the same pro forma letter, only the dates are different. I am going over to Berlin at the end of March to see my fiancée after being 8 months apart. I have requested my CO to give me an appointment time, as I want to meet her in person and discuss our case. On the 2nd of March it will be 18 months since we applied for PMV. She will probably not reply to my email, but I will go anyway to the embassy and try to talk to someone. Honestly I don,t know what else to do. I am desperate.


----------



## Tobias83

I just got the email from Berlin, called my gf in Australia (waking her up for a good reason) and now I let you guys know:
309 granted!
Applied: 26.09.12
Granted: 20.02.13


----------



## melandabdul

Tobias83 said:


> I just got the email from Berlin, called my gf in Australia (waking her up for a good reason) and now I let you guys know:
> 309 granted!
> Applied: 26.09.12
> Granted: 20.02.13


Oh wow...that's great news Tobias. Didn't realise we had any september people in here. Well done. Can you please share who your CO was?


----------



## melandabdul

Tobias83 said:


> I just got the email from Berlin, called my gf in Australia (waking her up for a good reason) and now I let you guys know:
> 309 granted!
> Applied: 26.09.12
> Granted: 20.02.13


Oh and sorry which country are you from? Thanks


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> Hi, we got the same letter from IGIS, they are a waste of time really, I don t believe that they have looked into our case, as they replied within 2-3 days, with the same pro forma letter, only the dates are different. I am going over to Berlin at the end of March to see my fiancée after being 8 months apart. I have requested my CO to give me an appointment time, as I want to meet her in person and discuss our case. On the 2nd of March it will be 18 months since we applied for PMV. She will probably not reply to my email, but I will go anyway to the embassy and try to talk to someone. Honestly I don,t know what else to do. I am desperate.


It is so bad what ASIO are doing to people. I think you should for sure go and see your case officer. Have you tried to give her a call? I sure hope that you get it the PMV soon. So now I guess I have at least six more months of waiting. Who knows....it could even take 24 months since ASIO feel too sweet to share any info with anyone. Such bad service.


----------



## Gerrywins

Tobias83 said:


> I just got the email from Berlin, called my gf in Australia (waking her up for a good reason) and now I let you guys know:
> 309 granted!
> Applied: 26.09.12
> Granted: 20.02.13


Congratulations Tobias.

Very happy for you.


----------



## Tobias83

My CO is JK, she was always very friendly, although we just had email contact 3 times in total.
And I'm from Germany.


----------



## Lenkki

Seems like J.K had a busy day today as my 309 also got granted today! Also lodged my application on the 26th September 2012.

Can breath out now...


----------



## melandabdul

Lenkki said:


> Seems like J.K had a busy day today as my 309 also got granted today! Also lodged my application on the 26th September 2012.
> 
> Can breath out now...


Congrats to you also Lenkki. What a wonderful gift you have been given. Enjoy xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

Tobias83 said:


> My CO is JK, she was always very friendly, although we just had email contact 3 times in total.
> And I'm from Germany.


Ahh JK is also my case officer. Yeah she really is nice....now if only she could hurry things up for me.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> Ahh JK is also my case officer. Yeah she really is nice....now if only she could hurry things up for me.


I know that there is little that we can say or do Gerrywins to make your wait easy or bearable but one thing that I would say that is possitive is that you have a good/nice CO.

It would be so much harder if you had a difficult or non communicative one and you were still waiting.

I know this is little conselation but please if you can see it for the good thing that it is amongst all of the negative news that you have to deal with daily 
xxx


----------



## melandabdul

With all due respect to my African brothers and sisters still waiting for their visas, I have to say that I am a little excited about the last couple of people to post to this thread as their visa applications were only submitted to Berlin 6 DAYS prior to my love's application going in!!!!!

I was thinking that they would not start looking at September applicants until March but the way this is looking we might be in for some good news in March for the Oct applicants.

Part of me is so excited to see that Oct applicants will be hearing something very soon, but another part of me is so scared that we will be treated like our other African brothers and sisters and not be processed in the same timeframe as applicants from low risk countries who applied at the same time.

I guess all we can do now if leave it in the hands of all mighty God and pray that he will make a way for us to be processed in the same timeframe as our low risk sisters and brothers....oh the joy I would feel to have this visa granted in the next month....that could be as soon as a week away!!!!

Now I am letting myself hope and dream so I must pull it back into check in case everything doesn't move as we hoped and we are left crying.

Let's see what God can do 

xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> With all due respect to my African brothers and sisters still waiting for their visas, I have to say that I am a little excited about the last couple of people to post to this thread as their visa applications were only submitted to Berlin 6 DAYS prior to my love's application going in!!!!!
> 
> I was thinking that they would not start looking at September applicants until March but the way this is looking we might be in for some good news in March for the Oct applicants.
> 
> Part of me is so excited to see that Oct applicants will be hearing something very soon, but another part of me is so scared that we will be treated like our other African brothers and sisters and not be processed in the same timeframe as applicants from low risk countries who applied at the same time.
> 
> I guess all we can do now if leave it in the hands of all mighty God and pray that he will make a way for us to be processed in the same timeframe as our low risk sisters and brothers....oh the joy I would feel to have this visa granted in the next month....that could be as soon as a week away!!!!
> 
> Now I am letting myself hope and dream so I must pull it back into check in case everything doesn't move as we hoped and we are left crying.
> 
> Let's see what God can do
> 
> xxx


Crossing my fingers for all you Octapplicants. I pray that March will be a great month for us all Berliners. Maybe they are finalzing so many visas now because they have a target for their quota .Hang in there Melandablul


----------



## melandabdul

So it has been a bit quiet at the end of February but I expect that with March starting this Friday we will see the beginning of the next lot of lovely visa's being granted.

Let's hope that it will bring some wonderful relief to our long waiting Berlin applicants as well as more September and can I hope for October also 

I am very excited to see this month coming along as it might just bring my baby home to me!!!!


----------



## Lenkki

melandabdul said:


> Congrats to you also Lenkki. What a wonderful gift you have been given. Enjoy xxx


I know! It truly is the greatest gift and can't even describe how happy and relieved we are. But it also feels so unfair towards all you others, who have been waiting for *so *long..

I keep my fingers crossed and hope that also your visas will be granted soon!

xx


----------



## melandabdul

Lenkki said:


> I know! It truly is the greatest gift and can't even describe how happy and relieved we are. But it also feels so unfair towards all you others, who have been waiting for *so *long..
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed and hope that also your visas will be granted soon!
> 
> xx


Lenki never feel bad for what is rightfully yours...of course it is sad for those who are still waiting but you are just as deserving as any....enjoy your precious gift xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

Hoping February ends on a good note. If not for me, for all the other friends who are waiting as impatiently as I am.


----------



## cdiddy

*application handed in*

just dropped off my girlfriends partner visa app at the embassy.
now the waiting begins


----------



## melandabdul

cdiddy said:


> just dropped off my girlfriends partner visa app at the embassy.
> now the waiting begins


So you have applied through Berlin??? Welcome aboard!!


----------



## cdiddy

Through berlin indeed! thanks for the welcome ;-)



melandabdul said:


> So you have applied through Berlin??? Welcome aboard!!


----------



## melandabdul

cdiddy said:


> Through berlin indeed! thanks for the welcome ;-)


You have joined a great forum and I personally think this thread on Berlin has kept me sane as it has provided a means of knowing what is going on with other Berlin applicants when the CO (case officers) aren't telling us very much.

Stick around, ask questions, contribution as much as you can and feel free to be part of the mottly crew that is our Berlin family xxx


----------



## melandabdul

Ok Berliners....today is the start of a new month. I know in my heart that March will be a great month for some of us. So what I wanted to know is who out there is waiting for a visa through Berlin and applied in Sept, Oct or Nov 2012?

Share your details and date that you applied with us as soon as you can and let us all see if you are one of the lucky ones this month


----------



## melandabdul

Alright I will start this off....we applied Oct 2nd so I am very hopeful that March will be our month...please God!!!!


----------



## Founkshui

I have applied on the 26th of November, so not counting on anything this month... Hopefully the October applicants will get there visa's granted this month. Good luck to you all!


----------



## melandabdul

Founkshui said:


> I have applied on the 26th of November, so not counting on anything this month... Hopefully the October applicants will get there visa's granted this month. Good luck to you all!


Well all going well I think your time will be soon Founkshui. Please keep us informed of your progress and good luck to you also


----------



## Founkshui

melandabdul said:


> Well all going well I think your time will be soon Founkshui. Please keep us informed of your progress and good luck to you also


Thank you
Any other people that have applied in Oct/Nov ??


----------



## melandabdul

Founkshui said:


> Thank you
> Any other people that have applied in Oct/Nov ??


Well there is me and you and there is Vickiminoli who I dont think is on here much and they applied in Oct also...on Oct 11. This is all I know of from people who have entered their details into the timeline table but I am sure there are others who are reading and not writing much who are in those months....maybe they can share with us so we can support each other and celebrate together when the visa comes.


----------



## cdiddy

*expected processing time increase*

hi all,
the expected processing times are back up to 6-9 months now on the embassy website.. although the german version still says 5-7

i'm still hoping for 5 months.. that would be great ;-)


----------



## Gerrywins

Well, there goes my hope and prayer to get my visa granted in March. My case officer JK is on leave until 28th of March. By that time I will have been waiting 14 months almost. What a frigging joke


----------



## kangaro

Gerrywins said:


> Well, there goes my hope and prayer to get my visa granted in March. My case officer JK is on leave until 28th of March. By that time I will have been waiting 14 months almost. What a frigging joke


Hi Gerry

I'm on 14 month and my Co on leave since 11th of February till today not back yet don't know when she back but I believe that if two people are meant to be together... Love will find its way and God will be our Case Officer for that! I know in the end Love will win! So be strong!


----------



## melandabdul

cdiddy said:


> hi all,
> the expected processing times are back up to 6-9 months now on the embassy website.. although the german version still says 5-7
> 
> i'm still hoping for 5 months.. that would be great ;-)


It seems that the Germany embassy haven't bothered to update their site but the acknowledgment letter they are sending out I am sure if saying 6-9 months now.

But good news is that for low risk countries where there is no issue we are seeing from people that share with us on this thread that it is about the 5 month mark.

Of course this is only possible for us to know if people are letting us know via this thread that they are getting a visa as I know a lot of people sit back and read but don't share and there is always the chance that this time frame can explode if staffing levels change or policies change etc.

Hang in there xxx


----------



## melandabdul

Hi Berliners. So far it's been a quiet month with not much reported on this thread in terms of visa approvals. But I have a couple questions for you all. 

1. Has anyone received updates this months from their CO and what were they? For example...they let you know that your visa was ready to be approved next month or something. 

2. For anyone who has CK as a CO...does she give you any indication of what you are waiting on in order for the visa to be approved? For example, do you know that your form 80 is at ASIO or that they are waiting on clarification from you home country on verify certain documents or is it just a blank statement of something "your application is still actively being processed"

Thanks all.


----------



## krissaid

Hi Mel, I was told many months ago, I think in August last year that we are waiting for security check. My fiancée filled in Form 80 in February 2012, but CK did not tell me when it was forwarded to ASIO. She is silent. We sent in a new police check in December 2012, as the other one expired, without her prompting. I sent her an email in January this year to ask if she wants the medicals redone, as this expired too, but she did not bother to answer. We are waiting 18 months and 1 week. I am beyond stressed and depressed, I am just trying to keep my hope that one day the email will come with the good news. By the way CK is our second CO, the other one did the interview and sent me an email saying that she is more then satisfied that our relationship is genuine. This was in June 2012.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> Hi Mel, I was told many months ago, I think in August last year that we are waiting for security check. My fiancée filled in Form 80 in February 2012, but CK did not tell me when it was forwarded to ASIO. She is silent. We sent in a new police check in December 2012, as the other one expired, without her prompting. I sent her an email in January this year to ask if she wants the medicals redone, as this expired too, but she did not bother to answer. We are waiting 18 months and 1 week. I am beyond stressed and depressed, I am just trying to keep my hope that one day the email will come with the good news. By the way CK is our second CO, the other one did the interview and sent me an email saying that she is more then satisfied that our relationship is genuine. This was in June 2012.


So sad to hear your story Krissaid. My story is basically the same except that I have just hit my 13 month mark. It is appalling. I complained to IGIS and they told me to wait till August this year when I will be at 18 months to complain to them again. I wrote to Berlin last week and they told me that they understand how frustrated I am but I have to understand that security checks take one year. I dont even know how to react anymore, this is beyond BS.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> So sad to hear your story Krissaid. My story is basically the same except that I have just hit my 13 month mark. It is appalling. I complained to IGIS and they told me to wait till August this year when I will be at 18 months to complain to them again. I wrote to Berlin last week and they told me that they understand how frustrated I am but I have to understand that security checks take one year. I dont even know how to react anymore, this is beyond BS.


Who did you write to in Berlin Gerrywins?


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> Hi Mel, I was told many months ago, I think in August last year that we are waiting for security check. My fiancée filled in Form 80 in February 2012, but CK did not tell me when it was forwarded to ASIO. She is silent. We sent in a new police check in December 2012, as the other one expired, without her prompting. I sent her an email in January this year to ask if she wants the medicals redone, as this expired too, but she did not bother to answer. We are waiting 18 months and 1 week. I am beyond stressed and depressed, I am just trying to keep my hope that one day the email will come with the good news. By the way CK is our second CO, the other one did the interview and sent me an email saying that she is more then satisfied that our relationship is genuine. This was in June 2012.


Hi Krissaid,

What a shame that you have ended up changing CO's. It is not right that you get no response to emails and it is this kind of behaviour that I did not like so I would keep writing and asking, did you get our email and then call if I got no reply. In the end she did it with pretty much most communication and after a few times of my following up a couple emails in the same manner I was "told off" by the supervisor and asked not to write emails to CK. It is terrible that we are paying for a service and we can't even get that little.

So I am assuming that you got told your form 80 was sent to ASIO by the other CO and not CK?

I think I will eventually complain if I don't get reasonable answers from her. For now I am waiting patiently to see what happens this month and next as no one has mentioned to us anything about having to be security checked and it taking 1 year OR bout it taking longer for high risk....SO I am running on the assumption that when other Oct applicants get their visa's we will to....at this point if we don't then I am going to start asking direct questions and if I don't get direct answers I will lodge a complaint I think.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Who did you write to in Berlin Gerrywins?


My CO is on holiday till end of this month so she left a recorded voice message saying that any of her clients who have queries while she is away should write to [email protected]. Thats who I wrote to.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> My CO is on holiday till end of this month so she left a recorded voice message saying that any of her clients who have queries while she is away should write to [email protected]. Thats who I wrote to.


Have you been told when your form 80 was sent to ASIO? Have you by any chance heard of anyone whose security check didn't take 1 year?


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Have you been told when your form 80 was sent to ASIO? Have you by any chance heard of anyone whose security check didn't take 1 year?


My form 80 was sent to ASIO exactly one year ago in March 2012. I know someone from Africa who forgot to submit form 80 and the CO did not even ask for it, he got his visa after 6 months of lodging it.

My advise to all those people who haven't lodged their application is " make sure you conveniently forget to submit form 80". Form 80 is our downfall. As far as I know, all those people who are waiting 19,18,15,13 months, are all waiting because of form 80.


----------



## krissaid

We used an agent (useless!) to make sure that everything was submitted correctly . We did not submit Form 80 only when requested by the first CO in February 2012., but were not told when she forwarded to ASIO. I have been writing emails once a month, I called once, but CK did not return my call. I have written email to the main email address of the embassy, just to have a generic response saying nothing of essence. I have complained to DIAC , and I got a reply saying bla bla bla, they are doing everything to have our application processed as quickly as possible. I complained to IGIS, and they said everything is progressing as normal, and to contact them in April again if our case is not resolved by then. I had enough of this mindless situation. I am going over to Berlin and I requested an appointment with CK, she kindly agreed to meet me at the end of March. I am really curious what she is going to tell me face to face. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> We used an agent (useless!) to make sure that everything was submitted correctly . We did not submit Form 80 only when requested by the first CO in February 2012., but were not told when she forwarded to ASIO. I have been writing emails once a month, I called once, but CK did not return my call. I have written email to the main email address of the embassy, just to have a generic response saying nothing of essence. I have complained to DIAC , and I got a reply saying bla bla bla, they are doing everything to have our application processed as quickly as possible. I complained to IGIS, and they said everything is progressing as normal, and to contact them in April again if our case is not resolved by then. I had enough of this mindless situation. I am going over to Berlin and I requested an appointment with CK, she kindly agreed to meet me at the end of March. I am really curious what she is going to tell me face to face. I don't know what else to do.


Wow you have done a lot. When you write to Berlin every month what do you say? Do you ask for an update or what? Do you write to CK and if so does she reply?
I have also left phone messages and she doesn't call back. I think we got a bad one. 
I'm happy that you got a meeting with her. Will be very interesting to see how she is face to face.


----------



## krissaid

I usually say it has been x number of months that we have been waiting, is there anything further she needs from us to have our visa finalised. I have got first time an email saying that she is our new CO and needs security clearance to proceed , then a little annoyed email saying to contact her only if there is new information, and that she doesn't need anything further from us. Then she wanted further info about which district my fiancée , his parents and I were born ( to my knowledge we have provided this already), and what did my fiancé do between finishing high school and going to university 25 years ago. Then she acknowledged receiving his new police check, because I asked. The latest communication was about arranging an appointment time. Who knows, maybe not that bad communication record in over 8 months. In the first 10 months after our application I have not contacted the first CO, only to push a bit for the interview , after 3 months she was saying that she will do the interview "shortly". Our first CO did the interview with my fiancée in June 2012, 10 months into waiting.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> I usually say it has been x number of months that we have been waiting, is there anything further she needs from us to have our visa finalised. I have got first time an email saying that she is our new CO and needs security clearance to proceed , then a little annoyed email saying to contact her only if there is new information, and that she doesn't need anything further from us. Then she wanted further info about which district my fiancée , his parents and I were born ( to my knowledge we have provided this already), and what did my fiancé do between finishing high school and going to university 25 years ago. Then she acknowledged receiving his new police check, because I asked. The latest communication was about arranging an appointment time. Who knows, maybe not that bad communication record in over 8 months. In the first 10 months after our application I have not contacted the first CO, only to push a bit for the interview , after 3 months she was saying that she will do the interview "shortly". Our first CO did the interview with my fiancée in June 2012, 10 months into waiting.


They are just incompetent, plain and simple from ASIO to DIAC, all of them are incompetent. My fiance and I will probably just get married at a registry outside Australia in a few months and change our application from the PMV to the partner one just so we dont have to do another visa application in Oz, pay hefty sums ,receive crappy service, and wait another 2 years for a visa


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> I usually say it has been x number of months that we have been waiting, is there anything further she needs from us to have our visa finalised. I have got first time an email saying that she is our new CO and needs security clearance to proceed , then a little annoyed email saying to contact her only if there is new information, and that she doesn't need anything further from us. Then she wanted further info about which district my fiancée , his parents and I were born ( to my knowledge we have provided this already), and what did my fiancé do between finishing high school and going to university 25 years ago. Then she acknowledged receiving his new police check, because I asked. The latest communication was about arranging an appointment time. Who knows, maybe not that bad communication record in over 8 months. In the first 10 months after our application I have not contacted the first CO, only to push a bit for the interview , after 3 months she was saying that she will do the interview "shortly". Our first CO did the interview with my fiancée in June 2012, 10 months into waiting.


Oh this is so terrible. I wonder if we can ask for a new CO. It sounds so much like the chilly reception I get from her but she has the gaul to say to my love that we can contact her anytime as this is her job!!! I was scared off writing to her when the supervisor told me via email that I should not contact her unless I have something to give them etc but now as we are close to when other Oct applicants are going to get their visa's I have no problem with writing to her and I think I will stand firm with her if she gets nasty. Firm but polite if that makes sense.

I wish you had the timeline banner signature Krissaid as I forget which country you are from but I am sure it is African and boy how the African's are suffering!

Stay strong!! Bless you.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins said:


> They are just incompetent, plain and simple from ASIO to DIAC, all of them are incompetent. My fiance and I will probably just get married at a registry outside Australia in a few months and change our application from the PMV to the partner one just so we dont have to do another visa application in Oz, pay hefty sums ,receive crappy service, and wait another 2 years for a visa


Hey Gerrywins.....I have thought about that option myself and would need to work out how it would affect things. As far as I know you don't lose you spot in the queue but just shift into the different category (which is assessed in the same way anyway).

For all of us I think it would mean still being apart from our loved ones UNLESS we could get a tourist visa....which is pretty hard to get.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Hey Gerrywins.....I have thought about that option myself and would need to work out how it would affect things. As far as I know you don't lose you spot in the queue but just shift into the different category (which is assessed in the same way anyway).
> 
> For all of us I think it would mean still being apart from our loved ones UNLESS we could get a tourist visa....which is pretty hard to get.


Yes, I know what you mean. Getting married does not really change much, just changes the category of the visa. I am willing to do that if only to avoid doing another application by the end of the 9 month that the PMV stipulates.


----------



## krissaid

My fiancé is Palestinian, living in Europe for the last 20 or more years, of which 17 in Germany, where he is a permanent resident. I would think it is pretty easy for the ASIO to get information about him there, as he lived his adult life there. We know each other since 1989! We were together for 3 years back then in an Eastern European country, but again in the post communist confusion and immigration bureaucracy and our young age we were not strong enough to fight the system and our families racism. He is the only man I ever loved, and the same for him. We are in this long distance relationship for the last over 3 years, since we found each other again. I can not go to live with him in Germany because I have 2 children here in Australia, and he is not allowed to come here because he can not satisfy the genuine visitor requirements, because apart from his job, there is nothing in Germany to return too. So, there is no other option for us, only the PMV . Perhaps being Palestinian is even worse than being from an African country. This is so sad to have our life just pass by, being in our mid forties we are more acutely aware that life is not endless. I understand that he needs to be checked before he is allowed to come here, but not to have a response over 18 month it is ridiculous . He poses no threat to the Australian society I am absolutely convinced about this, I know his views about everything really , after 6 years of daily communication with him. Well, this is our story.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> My fiancé is Palestinian, living in Europe for the last 20 or more years, of which 17 in Germany, where he is a permanent resident. I would think it is pretty easy for the ASIO to get information about him there, as he lived his adult life there. We know each other since 1989! We were together for 3 years back then in an Eastern European country, but again in the post communist confusion and immigration bureaucracy and our young age we were not strong enough to fight the system and our families racism. He is the only man I ever loved, and the same for him. We are in this long distance relationship for the last over 3 years, since we found each other again. I can not go to live with him in Germany because I have 2 children here in Australia, and he is not allowed to come here because he can not satisfy the genuine visitor requirements, because apart from his job, there is nothing in Germany to return too. So, there is no other option for us, only the PMV . Perhaps being Palestinian is even worse than being from an African country. This is so sad to have our life just pass by, being in our mid forties we are more acutely aware that life is not endless. I understand that he needs to be checked before he is allowed to come here, but not to have a response over 18 month it is ridiculous . He poses no threat to the Australian society I am absolutely convinced about this, I know his views about everything really , after 6 years of daily communication with him. Well, this is our story.


Really sad to hear this Krissaid. I am keeping you in my prayers and hope for a favorable response when you meet your CO soon. It is absolutely ridiculous how much they make people suffer.We will overcome, be strong.


----------



## krissaid

Thank you Gerrywins, I hope your application will be finalised soon, and you do not have to wait this long. It feels good to have support from each other on this forum. Stay strong and it will happen.


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> My fiancé is Palestinian, living in Europe for the last 20 or more years, of which 17 in Germany, where he is a permanent resident. I would think it is pretty easy for the ASIO to get information about him there, as he lived his adult life there. We know each other since 1989! We were together for 3 years back then in an Eastern European country, but again in the post communist confusion and immigration bureaucracy and our young age we were not strong enough to fight the system and our families racism. He is the only man I ever loved, and the same for him. We are in this long distance relationship for the last over 3 years, since we found each other again. I can not go to live with him in Germany because I have 2 children here in Australia, and he is not allowed to come here because he can not satisfy the genuine visitor requirements, because apart from his job, there is nothing in Germany to return too. So, there is no other option for us, only the PMV . Perhaps being Palestinian is even worse than being from an African country. This is so sad to have our life just pass by, being in our mid forties we are more acutely aware that life is not endless. I understand that he needs to be checked before he is allowed to come here, but not to have a response over 18 month it is ridiculous . He poses no threat to the Australian society I am absolutely convinced about this, I know his views about everything really , after 6 years of daily communication with him. Well, this is our story.


Dearest Krissaid...maybe there are worse things than being African indeed!!!! How terrible that people are still judged so poorly for where they come from or what the colour of their skin is.

My my....20 years in Europe I would have thought enough of a lifetime to show and prove over and over your man's stability and stop mucking around. I feel so bad for your situation my love....all we can do is try and stay strong and recall the reason we started this terrible process in the first place.


----------



## krissaid

Thank you Mel for your support , greatly appreciated . Where is your love living? I really hope for a timely visa processing for you! We will all stay strong and love and truth should win at the end. Even if it hard, we have to believe in the democratic institutions of this country.


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> Thank you Mel for your support , greatly appreciated . Where is your love living? I really hope for a timely visa processing for you! We will all stay strong and love and truth should win at the end. Even if it hard, we have to believe in the democratic institutions of this country.


Thanks Krissaid. My love is living in Greece but he is a wonderful man from Ghana so his fate is yet to be determined. I pray that God will intervene and make our process smooth and speedy


----------



## melandabdul

Hey Berliners...it has been very quiet with not a lot of news of updates or visa's being granted. 

Just thought that I would check in to see if there was any news in your world that you want to share?

Hope you are all keeping strong.

Mel
xxx


----------



## cdiddy

Nothing exciting. They've taken our money but we're still waiting for a case officer ;-)
on the bright side, the sun is out


----------



## melandabdul

cdiddy said:


> Nothing exciting. They've taken our money but we're still waiting for a case officer ;-)
> on the bright side, the sun is out


Taking out your money is the first good sign  Welcome to the process of hurry up and wait 

Enjoy the sun


----------



## Founkshui

Nothing new here.. Just waiting patiently for my turn


----------



## lehine

Hi Berliners 

We have applied for a de facto partner visa 3 weeks ago and just got an email of acknowledgement. Still no case officer! How long does it take to get one??
Can I fly to Australia to visit my partner also when I might not have a case officer by then?? I understand that I need to let someone know that I am flying there... but whom shall I tell when I don't have a case officer by then? Does this mean I won't be able to fly? And when shall I do the health check? Imagine I fly to australia and then jsut a week later get a case officer who wants me to do the health check. Do I have to fly home because of the health check and is there a specific date by when I have to do the health check?

Oh jez... the waiting already makes me crazy (


----------



## melandabdul

Frutsel said:


> Thanks for the reply melandabdul
> 
> I applied on 06-08-2012 so It should do another 9 weeks before I can expect a grant. Like you said, the CO's in Berlin ( at least yours and mine) are living their own rules. The thing I am angry about is , that for this amount of money you would at least expect a decent answer.
> I will keep my CO up to date by sending emails when there are changes. Even if I don't get a reply.
> The thing that worried me most is indeed, what if they didn't get the emails and the grant is nearly there?. But I wil keep in mind what u said.
> Thanks for sharing this info.
> Lets keep the faith!


Hey Frutsel,
I'm not sure why you are still waiting when they have granted visa's for people for the 26/09/12....I definitely don't think it should be another 9 weeks...or do you know something about why you are still waiting?
I know it is hard when it is your situation and not mine, but if I was you I would be incline to contact them and let them know vague details that you are aware of visa's being granted for people in Sept (don't tell them how you know) and ask why your visa for August has not been granted yet as you are before that.
Just my thought but I think it is ok to ask.


----------



## madame_eagle

*Berlin Embassy Processing time*

Application sent: 4.3.2013
Money taken out: 7.3.2013
Case officer: 12.3.2013

x-ray requested... due to my pregnancy i have to wait till the end of April


----------



## sunnysmile

Hi, Melandabdul. Frutsel does have her Visa already.  Check here:

http://www.australiaforum.com/79475-post348.html


----------



## sunnysmile

lehine said:


> Oh jez... the waiting already makes me crazy (


Yes, After that much waiting not that I am crazy - I don't even care about the result.


----------



## melandabdul

sunnysmile said:


> Hi, Melandabdul. Frutsel does have her Visa already.  Check here:
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/79475-post348.html


Thx Sunny. I some home got confused but thought it had been granted. This process is making me crazy xxx


----------



## melandabdul

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, After that much waiting not that I am crazy - I don't even care about the result.


Oh Sunny...please don't say that...I am sure that you don't mean that, you are most likely just very feed up and angry with the whole thing. I know what a terrible strain it is on us all and the pressure of it is sometimes way too much to bear.

I know when your day comes that you will be so overjoyed that you will not be able to stop smiling my friend.

Please let me know what is going on with your visa? Have they told you what you are waiting on?

Please keep the hope in your heart and try to stay strong.


----------



## melandabdul

madame_eagle said:


> Application sent: 4.3.2013
> Money taken out: 7.3.2013
> Case officer: 12.3.2013
> 
> x-ray requested... due to my pregnancy i have to wait till the end of April


Welcome to the thread and to the forum madame_eagle and congrats on your application and your pregnancy. Let's hope that you will be with your love when your baby is born xxx


----------



## melandabdul

lehine said:


> Hi Berliners
> 
> We have applied for a de facto partner visa 3 weeks ago and just got an email of acknowledgement. Still no case officer! How long does it take to get one??
> Can I fly to Australia to visit my partner also when I might not have a case officer by then?? I understand that I need to let someone know that I am flying there... but whom shall I tell when I don't have a case officer by then? Does this mean I won't be able to fly? And when shall I do the health check? Imagine I fly to australia and then jsut a week later get a case officer who wants me to do the health check. Do I have to fly home because of the health check and is there a specific date by when I have to do the health check?
> 
> Oh jez... the waiting already makes me crazy (


Hi there lehine,

To answer your question it is an unknown how long till you get a CO. I was given mine at the same time that my acknowledgement letter was sent but it will be in the next little while I am sure.

I have to tell you that they didn't say clearly to me "THIS IS YOUR CASE OFFICER". It was just the person who sent the email to me turned out to be my CO. This might be something that you can look at or ask?

Yes I think you can travel fine as long as you let them know. How you can do that is by contacting the generic email address for Berlin. If you look through the email and the acknowledgement email that they sent you I am sure that there is an email address in there that you can contact. If you can not find anything then let me know and I will look for you. Or I would just write to the email address that wrote to you in the first place with the acknowledgement letter.

I know before we even had the acknowledgement letter i wrote to that generic email and I was given a prompt reply. Funny thing is that the person that replied turned out to be my CO and she is everything but prompt now 8-(

By the way....what did they tell you the processing time is now?


----------



## Marjan

Application date (PMV); 14-01-2013
First email CO ; 04-02-2013
Medicals ; 21-02-2013

Police check done 19-12-2012 (send with application)

Been told at the time loggin the papers the prosessing time is 10 to 12 months.
Email from CO says 6 to 8 months.

Just have to wait and hope for a grant visa!


----------



## melandabdul

Marjan said:


> Application date (PMV); 14-01-2013
> First email CO ; 04-02-2013
> Medicals ; 21-02-2013
> 
> Police check done 19-12-2012 (send with application)
> 
> Been told at the time loggin the papers the prosessing time is 10 to 12 months.
> Email from CO says 6 to 8 months.
> 
> Just have to wait and hope for a grant visa!


Hi Marjan,,

Welcome to the Berlin thread and the forum. When you say you were told at the time of loggin the papers it was 10 - 12 months, who told you that?


----------



## Marjan

Thank you!

We went to the embassy personally to lodge the visa.
The guy who we gave the papers and payed, told us the processing time is 10 to 12 months.


----------



## melandabdul

Marjan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We went to the embassy personally to lodge the visa.
> The guy who we gave the papers and payed, told us the processing time is 10 to 12 months.


Ahhh that is very interesting to know. I can tell you that we have seen from this thread that MOST people are getting their visa in 5 - 6 months. This of course is no promise but it is the data we are seeing here from what people are sharing with us.


----------



## Marjan

Yes thats what i have been reading here, Fingers crossed that goes for me aswell. been 2 months and i already had enough of this waiting game.

We got CK as our CO.


----------



## melandabdul

Marjan said:


> Yes thats what i have been reading here, Fingers crossed that goes for me aswell. been 2 months and i already had enough of this waiting game.
> 
> We got CK as our CO.


We have the same CO. I hope that you find she is working well for you


----------



## Marjan

melandabdul said:


> I just told my love that you got CK as your CO and he said "Oh my God!!!" we are sorry for you...he says, "Ahhhhhh CK will kill people"...oh he is a funny man. We find her hard to deal with...lets hope that you have a better track record than us


Oh God, that doesnt sound very hopefull.
May i ask what issues you got with her?


----------



## melandabdul

Its very hard to get any response to emails. It is pretty much a black hole once you start. They don't like you to write to them and they don't give you much feedback.


----------



## Marjan

melandabdul said:


> Its very hard to get any response to emails. It is pretty much a black hole once you start. They don't like you to write to them and they don't give you much feedback.


Since her first email on 04-02, I have had 4 emails from her. Last one was last friday, which i answerd but she didnt answer yet.
(Got an issue with the custody papers of my kids. But hopefully thats sorted.)


----------



## lehine

melandabdul said:


> Hi there lehine,
> 
> To answer your question it is an unknown how long till you get a CO. I was given mine at the same time that my acknowledgement letter was sent but it will be in the next little while I am sure.
> 
> I have to tell you that they didn't say clearly to me "THIS IS YOUR CASE OFFICER". It was just the person who sent the email to me turned out to be my CO. This might be something that you can look at or ask?
> 
> Yes I think you can travel fine as long as you let them know. How you can do that is by contacting the generic email address for Berlin. If you look through the email and the acknowledgement email that they sent you I am sure that there is an email address in there that you can contact. If you can not find anything then let me know and I will look for you. Or I would just write to the email address that wrote to you in the first place with the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> I know before we even had the acknowledgement letter i wrote to that generic email and I was given a prompt reply. Funny thing is that the person that replied turned out to be my CO and she is everything but prompt now 8-(
> 
> By the way....what did they tell you the processing time is now?


Hi Mel 
Thank you very much for your reply!!
I got my acknowledgement letter and it says that processing time would be 6-9 months. The letter was signed with a name of a lady and under the name it says: PN + some numbers. So does PN mean like "Personal number"? But I do not know if this lady is my case officer. Probably not since her acknowledgement letter states that I would get assigned a CO who contacts me and I just have their general email address ([email protected]), thus not an email address of a specific person.

I have written a few emails today to that address and got a reply within a few minutes! So, obviously if they want, they can be quick. First, the email was just signed with "Sincerely, Family Migration" and the second one with a name of another lady - who told me that I would get assigned a CO "shortly" - I wonder what "shortly" means? - and that at this stage they could say that it will be fine if I flew to Australia on a tourist visa to visit my partner in May.
Also, she said like "the health check can be done either in Germany or Australia" because I have asked her that I am worried to get a CO assigned and asked to do the health check after I have just landed in Australia.

So, I guess when I do not get a CO assigned in the next , lets say, 2 weeks, I can also look for flights and just write an email to this generic email address that I am flying to Australia on that specific date. I will copy the correspondence history in the email so that they can see that they said this would be fine.

Also, I am thinking about doing the health check now without even wait to get asked for it?


----------



## melandabdul

lehine said:


> Hi Mel
> Thank you very much for your reply!!
> I got my acknowledgement letter and it says that processing time would be 6-9 months. The letter was signed with a name of a lady and under the name it says: PN + some numbers. So does PN mean like "Personal number"? But I do not know if this lady is my case officer. Probably not since her acknowledgement letter states that I would get assigned a CO who contacts me and I just have their general email address ([email protected]), thus not an email address of a specific person.
> 
> I have written a few emails today to that address and got a reply within a few minutes! So, obviously if they want, they can be quick. First, the email was just signed with "Sincerely, Family Migration" and the second one with a name of another lady - who told me that I would get assigned a CO "shortly" - I wonder what "shortly" means? - and that at this stage they could say that it will be fine if I flew to Australia on a tourist visa to visit my partner in May.
> Also, she said like "the health check can be done either in Germany or Australia" because I have asked her that I am worried to get a CO assigned and asked to do the health check after I have just landed in Australia.
> 
> So, I guess when I do not get a CO assigned in the next , lets say, 2 weeks, I can also look for flights and just write an email to this generic email address that I am flying to Australia on that specific date. I will copy the correspondence history in the email so that they can see that they said this would be fine.
> 
> Also, I am thinking about doing the health check now without even wait to get asked for it?


We did just that. We submitted a front loaded application which means it was ready to be approved so we had already done the medical before they asked for it.


----------



## melandabdul

Gerrywins, Kangaro, Krissaid and all other people waiting a long time for visa's from Berlin...I have a question for you all.

At what point did they let you know that your visa would take such a long time? Were you like me sitting waiting in the 5 or 6 month mark thinking you would wake up the next day to possibly have a visa but it never came?

When did it finally come to your attention that you were being treated "differently"? Did they tell you why or how long or what you were waiting on or was it just a day by day disappointment after disappointment till you finally worked out that you were not being dealt with the same?

Hope these questions doesn't make you feel bad or stir up any terrible thoughts for you all...I'm just trying to understand in case we end up in this situation.

Thank you and bless you all. My love and I talk about you guys and think about your struggles often xxx


----------



## krissaid

Hi Mel, first we were told 6-8 months by our agent, then 12 months by our first case manager. Then after the interview, we were told that security check is needed and that might come through in November 2012 or early 2013 (14 and 16 months). Now the second CO does not say anything in terms of time frame. I feel forgotten , tormented and abused emotionally to be honest. Our hopes were raised so many times, only to end up at the bottom of the roller coaster. I have no idea why we are treated in such a special way. I do not understand what we have done wrong. There is no transparency, no information. It is unbelievable. If I do not get a satisfactory answer at the end of the month from the CO after I meet her, I will start making a lot of noise wherever I can. I don't care about upsetting the system anymore after 18 and a half months. How worse can it be? I need to get my life going , I can not live in this insecurity and stress anymore, without affecting my health. I hope from the bottom of my heart that you will be spared of this. You are a compassionate and nice person, judged by your posts, and you deserve better then this. Keep strong.


----------



## lehine

Does the processing time like "6-9 months" start from the day you have lodged the application or from the day you got assigned a CO??

Also, I have to make a hard decision. I got a job offer till August and an immigration lawyer said that I should not take the job because it could risk us our visa since we would not have seen each other then for 8 months. 
But when I do not take the job and fly to Australia to visit my partner, I will have to leave after 3 months or so and just spend most of my money for just sitting there and for flights. Problem is: I am a teacher and when I would come back after 3 months, the school year has already started and I would not be able to apply for a teacher job for the next half a year. So, when it does take longer to get a decision on the visa than October, I will just sit here in Germany unemployed maybe till January then... when it takes so long to get a decision on the visa.
Help...!
Does the CO take into account whether you visit your partner while the visa is processed?? Would it be an issue if you do not visit the partner except maybe for just 6 weeks school holidays?


----------



## NiPa

Hi Lehine

The processing time starts from the day you lodge the application. As for visiting Australia to meet your partner it does not matter for how long you visit. Remember you have already submitted your application with all your evidence regarding genuine relationship. Visiting during school holidays should be absolutely fine. I haven't read anywhere that you have to be with your partners for a longer period.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Adventuress

lehine said:


> Also, I have to make a hard decision. I got a job offer till August and an immigration lawyer said that I should not take the job because it could risk us our visa since we would not have seen each other then for 8 months.
> 
> Does the CO take into account whether you visit your partner while the visa is processed?? Would it be an issue if you do not visit the partner except maybe for just 6 weeks school holidays?


If they didn't want us to be apart from our partners for 8-12 months, they would not make the process that long. They can't have it both ways - for many people it's just not possible to take several months out of their lives to go and live in another country while the mortgage payments go unpaid and careers, given up, stagnate. (There goes that financial stability that they ideally want to see from sponsors!)

Don't worry, case officers only look at the evidence you present at the time of application lodgement. In the rare cases that they choose to ask for more evidence that you're still together during the processing, it would be enough to send evidence of correspondence. But the basic requirement is to look at the evidence given in the application.


----------



## melandabdul

Adventuress said:


> If they didn't want us to be apart from our partners for 8-12 months, they would not make the process that long. They can't have it both ways - for many people it's just not possible to take several months out of their lives to go and live in another country while the mortgage payments go unpaid and careers, given up, stagnate. (There goes that financial stability that they ideally want to see from sponsors!)
> 
> Don't worry, case officers only look at the evidence you present at the time of application lodgement. In the rare cases that they choose to ask for more evidence that you're still together during the processing, it would be enough to send evidence of correspondence. But the basic requirement is to look at the evidence given in the application.


Adventuress....can you share your story of how you came to know you would be waiting so long?


----------



## melandabdul

krissaid said:


> Hi Mel, first we were told 6-8 months by our agent, then 12 months by our first case manager. Then after the interview, we were told that security check is needed and that might come through in November 2012 or early 2013 (14 and 16 months). Now the second CO does not say anything in terms of time frame. I feel forgotten , tormented and abused emotionally to be honest. Our hopes were raised so many times, only to end up at the bottom of the roller coaster. I have no idea why we are treated in such a special way. I do not understand what we have done wrong. There is no transparency, no information. It is unbelievable. If I do not get a satisfactory answer at the end of the month from the CO after I meet her, I will start making a lot of noise wherever I can. I don't care about upsetting the system anymore after 18 and a half months. How worse can it be? I need to get my life going , I can not live in this insecurity and stress anymore, without affecting my health. I hope from the bottom of my heart that you will be spared of this. You are a compassionate and nice person, judged by your posts, and you deserve better then this. Keep strong.


Hi Krissaid..get hearing your story really makes it hit home how hard this process is for some people. I am glad that your first CO provided you with information. You new CO I fear will keep you in the dark as I have also tried to understand if we will have a security check from the same CO to which I get no answer.

I really hope that your trip to see the CO results in some news...some information!!!! Please keep us up to date and bless you xxx


----------



## Marjan

I wonder if the processing time depends on the CO aswell? 

Ofcourse there are high risk countries and maybe other situations which may delay the processing time. But i cant help thinking that it might have alot to do with the CO.


----------



## melandabdul

Marjan said:


> I wonder if the processing time depends on the CO aswell?
> 
> Ofcourse there are high risk countries and maybe other situations which may delay the processing time. But i cant help thinking that it might have alot to do with the CO.


Well it shouldn't Marjan as the DIAC information says that the applications are processed in order of when you applied. Can you imagine the up roar if you got a slow CO or a lazy CO and were 2 or 3 months behind a good and productive CO in being issued a visa?

In reality it does make some difference but not a lot...well not enough generally for us to notice...but when it is noticeable we have the right to complain.


----------



## Adventuress

melandabdul said:


> Adventuress....can you share your story of how you came to know you would be waiting so long?


Sure, we were told 12 months straight up in the acknowledgement email that we received a week after we lodged:



> How long will it take to finalise my application?
> 
> We will finalise your application as quickly as possible in accordance with Australian immigration law. Our published service standards for the visas applications are available on our website : Client Service Charter
> · Partner Visa - 12 months
> · Prospective Marriage Visa - 12 months
> · Child Visa - 14 months
> When applications are more complex or documents are not provided within provided timeframes applications may take longer to finalise.


The guy who accepted our application told us "9-12 months" - but that was at a third party counter service.

Since my husband is eligible to be considered for the permanent visa (subclass 100) straight away (married for more than three years), and the general/international Processing Standards (in the link above) indicate that the time for subclass 100 visas is 8 months, I recently emailed the embassy again when we reached the 8 months mark to ask if our application could be finalised. The reply was that applications at that post took an average of 12 months.

Since we knew that it was a long wait to begin with, we originally resigned ourselves to that fact, but have become quite displeased since hearing of people being granted in three months, even a couple who applied five months after us. And in each case we hear of, the couple has much less time (and therefore evidence) in their relationships than us. There's no rhyme or reason to their methods!

(Note to other readers - this is not about and does not apply to the Berlin post)


----------



## Marjan

melandabdul said:


> Well it shouldn't Marjan as the DIAC information says that the applications are processed in order of when you applied. Can you imagine the up roar if you got a slow CO or a lazy CO and were 2 or 3 months behind a good and productive CO in being issued a visa?
> 
> In reality it does make some difference but not a lot...well not enough generally for us to notice...but when it is noticeable we have the right to complain.


Ok, Thanks for explaining that to me!

I do have another question about the medicals as you all have done them. I did mine on 21-02 with my kids, but how long is the processing time for that? I havent heard nothing yet. Will it be a few months before you hear anything about it?


----------



## melandabdul

Marjan said:


> Ok, Thanks for explaining that to me!
> 
> I got another question about the medicals as you all have done them. I did mine on 21-02 with my kids, but how long is the processing time for that? I havent heard nothing yet. Will it be a few months before you hear anything about it?


The medicals are normally sent off to Australia to the MOC/HOC if I recall the name correctly. It took my loves 8 weeks I think for them to process these. There is a BIG back log but this was back in Dec so I am not sure now how it is.

If you want to know more you can always try to contact the MOC/HOC but they are not always great at responding in a timely manner. I found the only want to really get a good response was to call them...and they often have the phone going to voice mail but when you do get someone they are very nice and helpful...well to me anyway.

Don't ask for any information other than what date are they up to in processing for medicals and they will let you know. You can also ask them if they have received your medicals and they will look it up for you and give you a reference number.

The phone number for them is +61 2 8666 5777. I found the best time to get them to pick up the phone was in the afternoon.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Gerrywins, Kangaro, Krissaid and all other people waiting a long time for visa's from Berlin...I have a question for you all.
> 
> At what point did they let you know that your visa would take such a long time? Were you like me sitting waiting in the 5 or 6 month mark thinking you would wake up the next day to possibly have a visa but it never came?
> 
> When did it finally come to your attention that you were being treated "differently"? Did they tell you why or how long or what you were waiting on or was it just a day by day disappointment after disappointment till you finally worked out that you were not being dealt with the same?
> 
> Hope these questions doesn't make you feel bad or stir up any terrible thoughts for you all...I'm just trying to understand in case we end up in this situation.
> 
> Thank you and bless you all. My love and I talk about you guys and think about your struggles often xxx


At the 7th month mark I wrote to my CO to ask if my visa would be granted soon as the confirmation letter I got from them quoted processing time to be between 7 and 9 months. She then wrote back to tell me that processing time had changed to between 9 and 12 months for high risk countries. At the 12 month mark she said she had no information regarding how long my visa grant would take because my application was still with security. Now even writing to her cannot help hasten the visa grant as she has no jurisdiction over ASIO and their snails pace although IGIS said that only DIAC can make ASIO process select applications faster.


----------



## AJ67

I lodged an application for a temporary partner visa in Berlin on Dec 20th 2012.
Was advised to get AFP check and do medicals by the end of january.Done that. 
Still didn´t hear if I had been allocated a CO or not so a week after my medicals was done I sent an e-mail to Berlin and asked.No reply.
Yesterday I thought 5 weeks was enough to wait and basically sent the same e-mail again.
Received a reply today that yes,I had been allocated a CO and it is K.M. My e-mail had been sent to him but it was a "standard" e-mail,not from him.I will be very careful not to bother him and just try to be patient and work hard on remaining positive.


----------



## melandabdul

Any visa's granted people?


----------



## Gerrywins

Hahah CO is still somewhere in the tropics on vacation


----------



## Clanders25

Sent ours by courier today  the wait begins...


----------



## melandabdul

Guys I will no longer be updating this thread as we got our news today and it was a refusal.
I am in a daze and shattered that my future has just fallen apart.
I wish you all the very best and will be around here I'm sure but have some serious choices to make now about what options we have, if any.
Bless you all xxx


----------



## bradsterusa

melandabdul said:


> Guys I will no longer be updating this thread as we got our news today and it was a refusal.
> I am in a daze and shattered that my future has just fallen apart.
> I wish you all the very best and will be around here I'm sure but have some serious choices to make now about what options we have, if any.
> Bless you all xxx


So Sorry to hear this melandabdul, I hope there is an appeals option available to you, never stop fighting for love!


----------



## AJ67

omg,Mel..I´m so,so sorry to hear that,but please don´t give up! 
Ask Mark Grantham or someone else for advice.
I´m sure there is something that can be done. 
I know there is nothing we can say that can ease the pain you feel right now but love will find a way when two peple belong together.
It´s not just a cliché,it is true.
Lots of hugs to you and your partner...Stay strong and don´t give up!


----------



## louiseb

OMG Mel im so sorry for you i just got back on the forum and saw your message, have they given a reason that can be tackled? Jeez i do feel sad for you, this is the second bad news ive had this week that has shook me, oh my mel im really sorry for you hun i really dont know what to tell you im gobsmacked. PM me hun if you need to have a chat.

Louise


----------



## Kaplunk

I had to put my life on hold to follow my husband for the last 5 years. Most of my friends have amazing careers....and i'm struggling to get a basic job!
But It was all worth it because I love him. Sometimes life can be very challenging. I think..... If this is the most important person in your life..you should move to his country...live with him for a while....and then get married. Once you are married and have a successful relationship and enough proof, I'm sure they can't refuse a VISA.

I think it's hard to provide proof when you are both living in different continents.


----------



## Gerrywins

melandabdul said:


> Guys I will no longer be updating this thread as we got our news today and it was a refusal.
> I am in a daze and shattered that my future has just fallen apart.
> I wish you all the very best and will be around here I'm sure but have some serious choices to make now about what options we have, if any.
> Bless you all xxx


Oh Melandabdul.

So sorry to hear that. I know nothing we can say here can make you feel better. You and your love just take time to talk things through and list down all options. Keeping you in our thoughts. xx


----------



## Gerrywins

I know we are all still very sad about the news Mel received last week. Just wondering whether there is any good news from Berlin this week to raise our spirits?


----------



## Founkshui

It's been very quiet here.. With no visa granted at all this month. Well at least not on this forum. I've been checking my email very often the last few days.. But no news yet unfortunately.. I'm trying to keep myself busy and not think about it to much.. But that said I'm in Australia on a tourist visa now. So that makes it a lot easier not being separate from my love.. Hope we get some good news here soon.. Good luck guys


----------



## Founkshui

Mel, so sorry to hear about your news.. Hope you find a way to be together in the future. All the best!


----------



## Marjan

Any news here?

This is only my 3rd month since logging the forms.I know still have months to go and with depending kids i think the processing time will be a bit longer?

I havent heard anything for a month and she doesnt answer my email. Done medicals 6 weeks ago with my kids and havent heard anything about that either.
So i just have to wait some more i guess.

Sending everyone here some positive energy and stay strong in this waiting game.


----------



## melandabdul

Hi All,

I thought that it was time that i write and let you know what is happening with me and Abdul. Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. I did consult with Mark and also looked at it in details myself and it looks like they treated us very poorly. From what we can tell, the decision to refuse was made back in Nov but they waited until I started to stir things up looking for an update to give us an answer now in March.
The other thing is that they treated us with prejudice and discrimination in my opinion. One for Abdul's colour and race and the other for my mental health issues. A whole lot of good supportive information was minimised or discarded and statements in the refusal document showed that they had made their mind up and were only looking for information to support that position rather than taking an holistic look at our case on merit.
Anyway it is a machine and the dye was cast and there was nothing more to do in that instance but to look at the other future options. I know what I am going to say now with be difficult for many of you to understand and flys in the face of what we have all seemed to be fighting for all of this time...but I made a decision that it was the end of the road for me and that no other options were acceptable for me so that was the end of our process and the end of the line for Abdul and I.
My reasons for doing so are person but very much driven by my mental health and the stress and duress that this process has put me under thus far and the huge impact it has had on my well being.
I have seen my health decline significantly over the 6 months of waiting for this visa decision and I know that it has had a major impact on my quality of life and all relationships in my life.
It was an easy decision on one level as it is like asking a member of the public to perform a routine on the parallel bars that gymnasts use....it is just not possible or within their ability to do this....but on the other hand I was walking away from something very, very important to me.
So there you have it. The beginning and the end all in the power of the hands of the german based case office in Berlin. The nail in the coffin of our relationship sealed with the tap of the keys on her keyboard and we are done.
I'm sorry I couldn't be stronger...for me, for him, for you all...but this is what it is and life doesn't always turn out how we planned...but I have faith in God and that he uses all things for his Glory and that this was not a waste on any level as one day I will call on these experiences for my benefit.
Thank you all for sharing of yourself, your lives, your loves and your hopes and dreams. I wish you all well and pray that your outcome in no way resembles mine.
Bless you all.
Mel
xxx


----------



## Gerrywins

Ohhh Mel, my heart goes out to both you and Abdul. I cannot begin to imagine how hard it was to come to this decision. God Bless you both and stay strong through this trying period. I keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AJ67

I´m so sorry to hear you´ve decided this is the end of your and Abduls relationship,Mel.
This must be the hardest thing you´ve ever had to do,but since your health has declined you really have to put yourself first. 
I´m not a believer like you,but I´m glad you have your faith so I just want to say don´t let this break either you or Abdul.
Take care of yourself and please don´t feel as if you weren´t strong enough.
It´s the system that failed you and I´m very,very sorry it had to happen to you of all people. 
No one has been more encouraging here than you and you deserve a happy ending to your own lovestory.
You never know what life will bring you in the future,Mel.
Sending you big hugs... xoxoxo


----------



## Clanders25

Hey fellow berliners 
Just thought I'd Update the process of my husbands partner visa application. Recieved in berlin on the 25th of march. Payment withdrawn from our account on the 26th of march. Got an email today from case officer JK requesting medicals Which he Will undergo in the Coming week  we are very excited! Hope everyone Else is doing good too. 
Goodluck all xxx 
Clanders


----------



## Gerrywins

Clanders25 said:


> Hey fellow berliners
> Just thought I'd Update the process of my husbands partner visa application. Recieved in berlin on the 25th of march. Payment withdrawn from our account on the 26th of march. Got an email today from case officer JK requesting medicals Which he Will undergo in the Coming week  we are very excited! Hope everyone Else is doing good too.
> Goodluck all xxx
> Clanders


Great that JK is back from her 1 month holiday. She is a nice CO I think, she always replies to messages.


----------



## Gerrywins

Just a quick update Berliners, nothing new on my side, just hitting 14 months now. Wishing you all a speedy grant.


----------



## AJ67

Wow,Gerrywins..I can´t even imagine waiting 14 months..
Hope you hear something soon! And by "something" I mean visa granted,of course!
I applied in Berlin 20 dec 2012,done medicals and police check.
K.M. is my CO but I haven´t heard anything from him.
I´m hoping to be in Oz for my partners fiftieth birthday in late june.
Right now I´m living at my parents at the age of 45...not the easiest thing,I can tell you...lol 
But I have a roof over my head and chatt with my man for hours every morning and night.
That´s how I keep my sanity + I walk,walk and walk to stay healthy and positive in this waiting game.
Hope this will be a good year for as many of us as possible (still saddens me Mel and Abdul didn´t get a grant...)Best of luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> Wow,Gerrywins..I can´t even imagine waiting 14 months..
> Hope you hear something soon! And by "something" I mean visa granted,of course!
> I applied in Berlin 20 dec 2012,done medicals and police check.
> K.O. is my CO but I haven´t heard anything from him.
> I´m hoping to be in Oz for my partners fiftieth birthday in late june.
> Right now I´m living at my parents at the age of 45...not the easiest thing,I can tell you...lol
> But I have a roof over my head and chatt with my man for hours every morning and night.
> That´s how I keep my sanity + I walk,walk and walk to stay healthy and positive in this waiting game.
> Hope this will be a good year for as many of us as possible (still saddens me Mel and Abdul didn´t get a grant...)Best of luck!


Yes, hoping for the best too, seems I am one of the "grandma's" of Berlin embassy . You will get yours very soon I am sure especially since you are from low risk country. The wait is never easy whether one has been waiting a month or 14 months. We skype daily too, it sure does help. Yes,still very sad about Mel and Abdul. Ridiculous that someone's future is totally in the hands of one person. Cross my fingers for all of us Berliners.....


----------



## kangaro

I'm gonna be a Grt gramma lol cross ma finger too for all of us!


----------



## cdiddy

case officer assigned. hoorah!


----------



## Marjan

No news here.. only the 3rd month but i dont hear anything from our CO. She doesnt answer my last email i send her 5! weeks ago. Or let us know she got the documents i send 1.5 week ago. 
Did medicals feb 21st still didnt hear anything about that either. getting a bit frustrated checking my email every 5 minutes.


----------



## Gerrywins

Marjan said:


> No news here.. only the 3rd month but i dont hear anything from our CO. She doesnt answer my last email i send her 5! weeks ago. Or let us know she got the documents i send 1.5 week ago.
> Did medicals feb 21st still didnt hear anything about that either. getting a bit frustrated checking my email every 5 minutes.


I understand what you are going through. Some COs are really good at promptly replying messages, mine is good at doing that, JK. Others just never bother. I used to check my emails every five minutes like you. These days I can go one week without doing it. I decided I won't let it rule my life as I might be waiting another 6 to 8 months for a visa grant. Wish you all the best


----------



## Founkshui

Marjan said:


> No news here.. only the 3rd month but i dont hear anything from our CO. She doesnt answer my last email i send her 5! weeks ago. Or let us know she got the documents i send 1.5 week ago.
> Did medicals feb 21st still didnt hear anything about that either. getting a bit frustrated checking my email every 5 minutes.


Hey Marjan,

I know how you're feeling... I'm a little frustrated myself. Have applied 4,5 months ago, so I'm getting closer... and more nervous as time goes on.. I'll keep you updated about my application, that will give you an idea of when you can expect your visa to be granted as we are from the same country. Good luck!

Groetjes


----------



## Marjan

Founkshui said:


> Hey Marjan,
> 
> I know how you're feeling... I'm a little frustrated myself. Have applied 4,5 months ago, so I'm getting closer... and more nervous as time goes on.. I'll keep you updated about my application, that will give you an idea of when you can expect your visa to be granted as we are from the same country. Good luck!
> 
> Groetjes


Just noticed you got CK as your CO aswell.. Got the same frustrations with her? 
When did you do your medicals? how long did it take for your to hear anything about that? It's been almost 7 weeks since i've done them and nothing yet.

My application might take a bit longer as i want to take my two kids with me.

Groetjes!


----------



## louiseb

> K.M. is my CO but I haven´t heard anything from him.
> I´m hoping to be in Oz for my partners fiftieth birthday in late june.


Oh my if its the same co as I had KM and the same as Mel had then im afraid you've got allot of praying to do, I waited months and months and he still refused to grant me the visa , in the end I made some very strong complaints through my agency, they agreed that my CO wasn't the most easiest in coming forward with information and he certainly wasnt the sort of person to hurry with an application, I was very lucky as in the end I had the CO changed and within a few days I had my visa granted, my CO was Mc B. he was very quick and efficient and very understanding. 
Im telling you this because don't think this CO is the most easiest person because from what we understood he is quite a stickler for dragging things to the very last day. Don't be disheartened if you hear nothing from him its normal. 
Louise


----------



## Founkshui

Marjan said:


> Just noticed you got CK as your CO aswell.. Got the same frustrations with her?
> When did you do your medicals? how long did it take for your to hear anything about that? It's been almost 7 weeks since i've done them and nothing yet.
> 
> My application might take a bit longer as i want to take my two kids with me.
> 
> Groetjes!


Hi! 
I haven't really had a problem with CK. I did my medicals in Australia and about two weeks after I send the results I received a confirmation. 
I did send her an email asking if there was a possibility that they could grant 100 visa (Partner and I have been together for 4,5 years) But didn't get a response to that at all.

Last email I received was on 14th of Jan saying:
_There are no more documents required for processing of your application to continue and I currently have all the information I need.

I can advise that assessment of your relationship has been completed and that you and your sponsor meet the core criteria for the subclass you have applied for.

I will contact you again when I need more information or when your application is ready to finalise._

After that its been quiet..

Maybe you could give her a call? Have you tried that?


----------



## Marjan

Founkshui said:


> Hi!
> I haven't really had a problem with CK. I did my medicals in Australia and about two weeks after I send the results I received a confirmation.
> I did send her an email asking if there was a possibility that they could grant 100 visa (Partner and I have been together for 4,5 years) But didn't get a response to that at all.
> 
> Last email I received was on 14th of Jan saying:
> _There are no more documents required for processing of your application to continue and I currently have all the information I need.
> 
> I can advise that assessment of your relationship has been completed and that you and your sponsor meet the core criteria for the subclass you have applied for.
> 
> I will contact you again when I need more information or when your application is ready to finalise._
> 
> After that its been quiet..
> 
> Maybe you could give her a call? Have you tried that?


Been a while since you last heard something.

But i guess you're close, Hope you'll get an answer soon 

I have tried calling her but all i'm getting is her voicemail. I'll just try to be more patient.

Phil and i are together since 2008 couldnt go for the partner visa do to the 12 month rule. We have spend 34 weeks together over de past 4.5 years and many many hours on skype.


----------



## AJ67

louiseb said:


> Oh my if its the same co as I had KM and the same as Mel had then im afraid you've got allot of praying to do, I waited months and months and he still refused to grant me the visa , in the end I made some very strong complaints through my agency, they agreed that my CO wasn't the most easiest in coming forward with information and he certainly wasnt the sort of person to hurry with an application, I was very lucky as in the end I had the CO changed and within a few days I had my visa granted, my CO was Mc B. he was very quick and efficient and very understanding.
> Im telling you this because don't think this CO is the most easiest person because from what we understood he is quite a stickler for dragging things to the very last day. Don't be disheartened if you hear nothing from him its normal.
> Louise


Hi Louise! 
Yes,I think it´s the same CO so I´m prepared but not too worried about it.
I´ve been reading heaps on the forum and also what people have said about K.M. 
I really have no reason to bother him unless he keeps me waiting longer than the stated timeline. 
I accept the situation as it is and try to stay positive. But yea,if it comes to a phone interview I´ll be super stressed,that´s for sure!! 
My plan is to drop him an e-mail in the beginning of may(a few weeks before I hit 5 months)and ask how things are going and if there´s a chance I can be with my partner on his fiftieth birthday 20 june. Wish I could be there on our first grandchilds first birthday on 1 june put I don´t want to push things.But...you never know!! 
If it wasn´t for living with my parents this wouldn´t be so hard.
I´m chatting with my partner for hours every night and morning and we´re bonding closer by the minute.
I think this is doing us good in that way.When I get back we´ll set a wedding date and plan the big day 
Having my application rejected just isn´t in the picture.*fingers crossed,knock on wood* and all that 
Are you still in Malta or have you arrived in Oz yet? Hope you´ll be very happy in Oz.Starting over is wonderful,don´t ya think?  xxx


----------



## Founkshui

WOOOHOOO Just woke up at 5 am this morning checked my email and there it was: VISA READY TO BE GRANTED
All I need to do now is book a ticket to New Zealand!! Feel so relieved!!


Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
Date applied: 26-11-2012
CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
Medicals received: 4-1-2012
Police clearance: 14-1-2012
Interview: Not required
Date visa ready to be granted: 10-4-2013


----------



## AJ67

Wow,Founkshui!!! Congrats!!! That´s not even 5 months!! Now I´m getting butterflies since I applied in Berlin too and just a few weeks after you 
So happy for you!!


----------



## kangaro

Founkshui said:


> WOOOHOOO Just woke up at 5 am this morning checked my email and there it was: VISA READY TO BE GRANTED
> All I need to do now is book a ticket to New Zealand!! Feel so relieved!!
> 
> 
> Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
> Date applied: 26-11-2012
> CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
> Medicals received: 4-1-2012
> Police clearance: 14-1-2012
> Interview: Not required
> Date visa ready to be granted: 10-4-2013


Congrats!! That is a gr8 news, have a safe trip!


----------



## Founkshui

AJ67 said:


> Wow,Founkshui!!! Congrats!!! That´s not even 5 months!! Now I´m getting butterflies since I applied in Berlin too and just a few weeks after you
> So happy for you!!


Thank you. I'm so exited!!! I'm sure you will get your visa really soon!!


----------



## Gerrywins

Founkshui said:


> WOOOHOOO Just woke up at 5 am this morning checked my email and there it was: VISA READY TO BE GRANTED
> All I need to do now is book a ticket to New Zealand!! Feel so relieved!!
> 
> 
> Visa Type: Partner 309/100, Low Risk
> Date applied: 26-11-2012
> CO (CK) assigned: 28-11-2012
> Medicals received: 4-1-2012
> Police clearance: 14-1-2012
> Interview: Not required
> Date visa ready to be granted: 10-4-2013


Wow such great news to wake up to this morning. I am super happy for you. I can imagine how excited you must be.  Congrats


----------



## pixiespirate

Hello everyone,

so far I have only been reading this forum, but it has already helped me so much with the application. And as I have just sent it off, I m gonna join you in the waiting game 

Application date: 08.04.13 / 10.04.2013 (had credit card issues)
CO assigned: not yet
From Germany, low risk.
Visa: partner


----------



## Gerrywins

pixiespirate said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> so far I have only been reading this forum, but it has already helped me so much with the application. And as I have just sent it off, I m gonna join you in the waiting game
> 
> Application date: 08.04.13 / 10.04.2013 (had credit card issues)
> CO assigned: not yet
> From Germany, low risk.
> Visa: partner


Welcome Pixiepirate. Happy to have you onboard. Could you tell us which visa you applied for? Wishing you a speedy grant. You are from a low risk country so yours shouldn't take donkey years like ours


----------



## kangaro

Hi Gerry 

How long can live donkey lol not only ma finger ma toes cross hope our good news not long anymore mint!


----------



## krissaid

Hi all, and especially those of us who are waiting endlessly for our visa grant. We are waiting for 19 months and 13 days. The only thing missing is the security check. I have written to IGIS again, after 6 months have passed since my first contact with them in October 2012. I have got the same response back as the first time, only the dates have changed, saying that there is no impropriety by ASIO or unexpected delay!!! IGIS is telling me that only DIAC can put pressure on ASIO, and when I met my CO personally 2 weeks ago she was telling me that ASIO is not replying to them and I should contact my MP or whoever I can think of to change the system. It seems to me like a story written by Kafka. It is total tragicomedy. It feels like we are left hanging in suspense forever.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> Hi all, and especially those of us who are waiting endlessly for our visa grant. We are waiting for 19 months and 13 days. The only thing missing is the security check. I have written to IGIS again, after 6 months have passed since my first contact with them in October 2012. I have got the same response back as the first time, only the dates have changed, saying that there is no impropriety by ASIO or unexpected delay!!! IGIS is telling me that only DIAC can put pressure on ASIO, and when I met my CO personally 2 weeks ago she was telling me that ASIO is not replying to them and I should contact my MP or whoever I can think of to change the system. It seems to me like a story written by Kafka. It is total tragicomedy. It feels like we are left hanging in suspense forever.


OMG I cannot believe that is what they told you i.e contact your MP to change the system. I also received the same email when my 12 months were here and they just told me to wait till August to complain again to them. This is so poor. Surely, isn't there something we can do about this. Who rates the service standards of DIAC and ASIO? if they are not accountable to anyone then how can we trust them to be efficient. This really sucks.

My fiance wrote to the office of his MP who then contacted DIAC. DIAC said that there is no new info regarding application. However next tuesday will be 6 months since ASIO requested for more info (which I provided immediately). Therefore DIAC should/are required to contact ASIO next week to see what is happening. DIAC also added that if the visa is not granted by end of June 2013 (end of financial year 2012) then it will not be granted until after July 2013 due to the visa grant quotas being reset.


----------



## krissaid

This really sucks. I have no idea what to do. I have written to my federal MP a week ago, no reply as yet. I have complained to the immigration ombudsman also a week ago, still waiting for a response. I don't know who else to contact. If they treat me like this in an election year, what to expect later on ? I am happy to go as far as required, but it appears that nobody is listening.


----------



## beletu

Gerrywins said:


> OMG I cannot believe that is what they told you i.e contact your MP to change the system. I also received the same email when my 12 months were here and they just told me to wait till August to complain again to them. This is so poor. Surely, isn't there something we can do about this. Who rates the service standards of DIAC and ASIO? if they are not accountable to anyone then how can we trust them to be efficient. This really sucks.
> 
> My fiance wrote to the office of his MP who then contacted DIAC. DIAC said that there is no new info regarding application. However next tuesday will be 6 months since ASIO requested for more info (which I provided immediately). Therefore DIAC should/are required to contact ASIO next week to see what is happening. DIAC also added that if the visa is not granted by end of May 2013 (end of financial year) then it will not be granted until after July 2013 due to the visa grant quotas being reset.


June is the last month for the year 2012-13. I hope that the planned budget has not reached yet . if this is the case we have to wait till July. Best of luck


----------



## Gerrywins

kangaro said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> How long can live donkey lol not only ma finger ma toes cross hope our good news not long anymore mint!


heheh even a donkey can't live this long surely. Let's cross everything crossable


----------



## Marjan

I really hope all of you waiting that many months (which is ridiculous) get good news soon.

I'll cross everything i can and hope for good news, you deserve it!


----------



## AJ67

What´s up Berliners? Any news on your end? Been quiet on mine.
I think Founkshui was last here to get a grant ( application lodged 26.11.2012 and granted 10.4.2013) so who´s next??
Any forum members here that applied in november/december?
I applied 20.12.2012 and feel pretty positive,it can´t be that far away now! 
It´s the weekend now and no visas will be granted until monday so enjoy your weekend and best of luck to all of us! Our time will come! xx


----------



## louiseb

To be honest guys i think Berlin are so strict on this 9 month approval system they seem to have, if you read earlier post on this thread you will see including mine that the Berlin embassy were adamant on the waiting process to going to the full extent which back in January was 9 - 12 months waiting. Im not saying that some are very lucky in receiving an early grant but the majority it seems are waiting impatiently.


----------



## Marjan

i dont know. I do think from reading this forum and thread that low risk and apllications without any complications are getting granted faster, Around 5 months. 

I included my kids in the visa so i am kinda sure i will have to wait longer. I do hope i will be lucky and get a grant in june but i'm not holding on to anything.

It's in their hands and thats it.. They deside when and if they grant a visa. 
I keep in mind that i might not get it so it wont be that devastating.


----------



## Kaplunk

Marjan said:


> i dont know. I do think from reading this forum and thread that low risk and apllications without any complications are getting granted faster, Around 5 months.
> 
> I included my kids in the visa so i am kinda sure i will have to wait longer. I do hope i will be lucky and get a grant in june but i'm not holding on to anything.
> 
> It's in their hands and thats it.. They deside when and if they grant a visa.
> I keep in mind that i might not get it so it wont be that devastating.


I think it depends on which Visa is Granted.... Subclass 300 ie Temporary Visas Which will be reviewed in 2 years......Seem to be granted a lot faster as they are not Permanent.

I was granted a Visa Subclass 100 because I had been with my husband for 5 years and married for 2 and a half....It took them 7 months to grant me the Visa....but at least it's final and I don't have to deal with any Visa departments anymore.

Of course the more complicated the application....the longer it will take. But as long as it is a Genuine case with plenty of evidence...the Visa won't be refused.

Also....If people meet over the Internet and never met in person.......There is no hard proof of a relationship.....hence the Visa might be refused... but other than that...there shouldn't be a problem....it's just a frustrating waiting game.

Anyway this is not fact...It's just my opinion from the posts


----------



## Marjan

Well i just recieved an email from our CO.

Mine and my daughters medicals are ok but my son's medials have been referred to Australia for further assessment.Which take 8 to 12 weeks.

custody papers are getting checked by their integrity unit. 

she said she doesnt need further information.

she also said this; I can confirm that the expected processing times for partner cases lodged with our office is 7 months ion average and please rest assured that we are very well within those processing standards. 

Well atleast i heard something finally.. now more waiting ..Fingers crossed!


----------



## Founkshui

Hi Berliners,

Just wanted to let you know that I got granted subclass 100 visa. I have not requested this in my application, so it was an amazing surprise!! (Partner and I have been together for 4 years.)

Wishing you guys all the best of luck in the waiting game.. I'm going to look for a job now

Applied for 309 visa on 26-11-12
Got granted 100 visa on 10-4-13


----------



## olgutieuse

Wow that's great news! I applied in more or less the same time so now I'll keep my fingers crossed not only for getting a quick reply but maybe also a surprise subclass 100


----------



## Gerrywins

Founkshui said:


> Hi Berliners,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I got granted subclass 100 visa. I have not requested this in my application, so it was an amazing surprise!! (Partner and I have been together for 4 years.)
> 
> Wishing you guys all the best of luck in the waiting game.. I'm going to look for a job now
> 
> Applied for 309 visa on 26-11-12
> Got granted 100 visa on 10-4-13


Yaayyyy congrats. Great to know the slow wheels of Berlin are moving at a snail's pace but surely moving altogether. Wishing you lots of success in the job hunt.


----------



## pity356

Hi Guys i thought to share a great news for me finally got my grant for 309 

Date of application - 13 June 2012

CO assigned - 26 June 2012

Police check - 19 June 2012

Medicals - 3 April 2013 

Visa Grant - 17 April 2013

To Australia 7 May 2013

Wishing to everyone who awaits that they will receive grant soon.


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!!! Happy for u!


----------



## rhirhi

pity356 said:


> Hi Guys i thought to share a great news for me finally got my grant for 309
> 
> Date of application - 13 June 2012
> 
> CO assigned - 26 June 2012
> 
> Police check - 19 June 2012
> 
> Medicals - 3 April 2013
> 
> Visa Grant - 17 April 2013
> 
> To Australia 7 May 2013
> 
> Wishing to everyone who awaits that they will receive grant soon.


Congratulations!!


----------



## pixiespirate

hey how is everyone?

just got a case officer last week and will go for the medicals asap 

just another question.. what did u provide as evidence for the living situation?

cheers


----------



## Marjan

Hey all 

I just recieved an email from my co CK that she will be on extended leave and she will pass our application on to MR.

Does anyone else has her as their CO?

And It's almost may so i hope to read some good news soon.. keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## kangaro

Hi marijan

CK also my Co but did she email u for u'r email respond? I can't reach her, answering machine full, email no replay, u luck that u get new Co hope this one speed up and grant soon u'r visa, finger cross!


----------



## Marjan

Hi  No it wasnt as a response to an email from me. She hardly ever gave a response when i emailed her.
As she is going for extended leave i think you might get a new CO aswell.


----------



## krissaid

Oh no! CK is my CO too. So I am up to my 4th CO in 20 months! How can I cope with this? By the time I build up some kind of rapport with one, is changed again. Awful!


----------



## kangaro

Ya it's awful she was my 3rd in 16 month process, hope the new Co clean up her desk, finger cross! May be its good for us!


----------



## AJ67

I feel sad for you guys who gets passed on from one CO to another and to the next one.That´s just not right.Must be very discouraging... 
Why they just don´t process the application and let ppl know what is going on I´ll never understand.
This "No news is good news" is just BS to me.
Good communication is the key to everything,nothing will change my opinion of that.Not even aussie immigration.
Fingers crossed for everyone waiting,as always!! xx


----------



## Marjan

That must be very hard Krissaid and Kangaro. 
Lets hope your new CO will work faster and you get an answer soon.


----------



## krissaid

Thank you guys for your compassion. Doesn't seem that the department has any. 

I wish that you guys do not have go through what we, the long timers have to endure.

All the best for all of you.


----------



## Gerrywins

Yup hang in there guys, JK is also my 3rd CO in my 15 months of waiting. I don't even write to her anymore coz she never has anything new to tell me.


----------



## Marjan

Did anyone else get an email from CK? Really curious to know which CO you will be getting or are we all get the same one.

Have been Reading back in this thread MR seems to be a good CO.


----------



## kangaro

Still no Co, when I called they say I have to wait patiently till get notification letter that indicate who will be my new Co, 
Hope God will end this nightmare,


----------



## Marjan

Oh no  How much more can a person take? 

It is a nightmare for you guys and i really hope this nightmare turns into a dream coming true.


----------



## AJ67

Does anyone else here have KM as their case officer?
Also does anyone know how many CO´s are working with partner visas in Berlin?
It would be interesting to know the CO´s workload,if they are dealing with say hundreds of applications at the time


----------



## rhirhi

AJ67 said:


> Does anyone else here have KM as their case officer?
> Also does anyone know how many CO´s are working with partner visas in Berlin?
> It would be interesting to know the CO´s workload,if they are dealing with say hundreds of applications at the time


That would be interesting to know AJ67!


----------



## img68

*Ciao!*

Hi everyone. Here is my experience. I am italian, my husband australian. We just got married in Australia. We have been living together for 4 months there. Now I am back home to Italy to lodge the offshore Partner Visa 309 in berlin. 
I sent application on 18 april 2013, along with police checks. 
I had a CO assigned on 7th may (Mr. MB), he asked for medical checks, that will be done next week. 
I assume it will be a long wait, at least till the end of 2013, if not the beginning of 2014. 
Well, I'll wait and take the best from my last months in Italy and Europe. 
I'll update my situation as soon as I get news...and Buona Fortuna to all.


----------



## Gerrywins

img68 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is my experience. I am italian, my husband australian. We just got married in Australia. We have been living together for 4 months there. Now I am back home to Italy to lodge the offshore Partner Visa 309 in berlin.
> I sent application on 18 april 2013, along with police checks.
> I had a CO assigned on 7th may (Mr. MB), he asked for medical checks, that will be done next week.
> I assume it will be a long wait, at least till the end of 2013, if not the beginning of 2014.
> Well, I'll wait and take the best from my last months in Italy and Europe.
> I'll update my situation as soon as I get news...and Buona Fortuna to all.


Welcome img68, lovely to have you here and we look forward to hearing good news about your applications as it progresses.


----------



## Marjan

Welcome Img68!  

How is everyone doing? Any news?

I was wondering if anyone who has ck as their Co heard from her yet or the embassy telling who your new CO will be.

Hope to read some good news soon..


----------



## krissaid

My new CO is MR, after CK. I found out by writing to the general embassy email. Does anybody on this thread has her as CO? What is your experience ?


----------



## Marjan

My new Co is MR as well.. I have been reading back in this thread only a few had her as their CO. She seems to be good and nice.. But yeh think we have to wait and see.


----------



## kangaro

I called embassy today and I found out that my new Co is AG, does anyone has her as Co?


----------



## lehine

kangaro said:


> I called embassy today and I found out that my new Co is AG, does anyone has her as Co?


I spoke to AG one day since she first was supposed to be my CO (as stated in my acknowledgement letter) and she was very nice. I emailed her and she called me back the same day and was very friendly and gave me a lot advice. She also told me that she was not my actual CO for some reason, I dont know why. And a day later, I got BJ as my CO. she seems to be nice too. Does anyone has her as Co?


----------



## olgutieuse

BJ is also my CO. She seems nice however lately she hasn't been replying to my emails. Good news is that she's already been on holiday this year so now she's got plenty time to evaluate our applications


----------



## Marjan

I also been called by AG a few times when we first logged the apllication... she sounded very nice and was very helpfull and i hoped she would be our CO but she said after the second call our Co would Be CK.


----------



## AJ67

It´s so weird the CO´s work so differently. Would be so much easier if each CO could acknowledge you exist..lol 
I sent KM an e-mail 1½ weeks ago,still no response but I hope we´re getting closer.
I´d swop swedish spring for aussie winter with my fiancee any day


----------



## Marjan

Yes! i would too.. Dutch summer or Aussie winter isnt much different any way. I'm getting used to the weird looks when i walk around in a t-shirt while everyone else is in their hoodies and warm clothes haha. Cant wait to be there...


----------



## olgutieuse

Just got a PHONECALL from JB. Visa granted! Yay!


----------



## rhirhi

olgutieuse said:


> Just got a PHONECALL from JB. Visa granted! Yay!


Congratulations!


----------



## kangaro

olgutieuse said:


> Just got a PHONECALL from JB. Visa granted! Yay!


Congrats! There is no news like good news of in da morning!


----------



## Marjan

Congrats! Thats great news! Enjoy!


----------



## AJ67

olgutieuse said:


> Just got a PHONECALL from JB. Visa granted! Yay!


Wow!! Awesome news!!  
When did you lodge your visa and what kind did you apply for?
Congrats again,mate!


----------



## olgutieuse

I applied for 309/100 on 6th of December. Time to book some flights


----------



## rhirhi

How quick and exciting for you! good luck


----------



## AJ67

Enjoy your new life,mate!!


----------



## rhirhi

AJ67 said:


> Enjoy your new life,mate!!


AJ67 I can see you applied only a few days later so maybe you will be getting the same news soon  Fingers crossed x


----------



## Marjan

Keeping my fingers crossed for you AJ67.. hope to read some good news from you soon


----------



## AJ67

Thanks guys!! I hope so too. My fiancee brought home firewood for the winter and our puppy is keeping my spot in bed warm at night...hahaha
Been 7 months since I left them but now I´m so hopeful!! So happy for everyone who´s got granted lately.Gives hope to the rest of us and the days easier to get through  Best of luck to everyone!! <3


----------



## olgutieuse

Checked my email and found even bigger suprise. I got subclass 100 granted. Fingers crossed for a guick grant AJ67


----------



## rhirhi

olgutieuse said:


> Checked my email and found even bigger suprise. I got subclass 100 granted. Fingers crossed for a guick grant AJ67


You must be over the moon! That's great news. Have you are your partner been together for over 3 years?


----------



## olgutieuse

Yeah we've just celebrated our 5th anniversary last week and we've been living in Poland for over 3. You reckon that's a normal thing to give a 100 for being together for that long?


----------



## AJ67

olgutieuse said:


> Checked my email and found even bigger suprise. I got subclass 100 granted. Fingers crossed for a guick grant AJ67


OMG!!!  I´m soooooo happy for you!!  What a relief it must be!! 
I can imagine you´re doing a happydance right now 
I´m so excited I went to make myself a cappuchino and forgot all about it the next minute. LOL 
My mind is ALWAYS on getting the visa and going back to Oz to be with my partner. 
You better start packing!!  xoxo


----------



## rhirhi

yes fore sure  if you have been together for more than 3 years or two years with a child you should be awarded a 100 if you have the proof


----------



## olgutieuse

AJ67 said:


> OMG!!!  I´m soooooo happy for you!!  What a relief it must be!!
> I can imagine you´re doing a happydance right now
> I´m so excited I went to make myself a cappuchino and forgot all about it the next minute. LOL
> My mind is ALWAYS on getting the visa and going back to Oz to be with my partner.
> You better start packing!!  xoxo


Ha ha. You should've seen my boss's face when I did the dance


----------



## img68

WOW ... That's a piece of news!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Bravo! 
I don't know how I would react when I'll receive the visa. Probably ... I would panic. I still think that there is plenty of time ahead, so I am not organising anything for my relocation or even planning it.


----------



## Marjan

Wow thats even better! Bet you are super excited 

We've been together for 4.5 years didnt live together tho.. The amount of weeks spent together is close to 36 weeks in those 4.5 years. 

I'm getting more and more nervous each passing day..


----------



## AJ67

Hi img68!  When did you lodge your application and what visa did you apply for?
Best of luck to you too!!
You can post a timeline when you´ve posted 5 times on the forum


----------



## Marjan

Just trying my timeline..


----------



## Gerrywins

olgutieuse said:


> Just got a PHONECALL from JB. Visa granted! Yay!


Yaay what lovely news to wake up to. I am so so excited for you. By when do you have to touch down in Aus?


----------



## olgutieuse

Gerrywins said:


> Yaay what lovely news to wake up to. I am so so excited for you. By when do you have to touch down in Aus?


I've got time till Jan 2014 but let's be honest I'm not going to wait that long


----------



## img68

AJ67 said:


> Hi img68!  When did you lodge your application and what visa did you apply for?
> Best of luck to you too!!
> You can post a timeline when you´ve posted 5 times on the forum


Thank you for the info, I was wondering why I couldn't put my timeline! 
My application was lodged on 18 april, got my CO assigned on 7th may and did my medical on 14th may.


----------



## img68

Dear all,
Can you please help me to understand this sentence, that was in the e-mail from the Case Officer? Probably it's a standard answer..

"This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted *and the initial assessment against relevant legislative requirements for your visa application was completed*."

Probably they checked only if all the documents were there and if they were ok. 
Then, after they receive the medical results, what happens?
They start reading my love story and look at the photo album and if they are not sure about what they read, they phone me for the interview??
We have just married, but we know each other since we were... 15!!
And our story is like a romance novel... I hope the CO will like it. By the way my CO is Mr MB, does anyone has been assigned to him?
Grazie and ciao ciao!!


----------



## img68

sorry i seem to have posted the same thing twice...


----------



## Marjan

img68 said:


> Dear all,
> Can you please help me to understand this sentence, that was in the e-mail from the Case Officer? Probably it's a standard answer..
> 
> "This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted *and the initial assessment against relevant legislative requirements for your visa application was completed*."


The initial assessment is to make sure the application has been properly made. This is to ensure the Application form is correctly filled in, the correct fee has been paid, and the required information has been supplied. 
So that means your application is complete and filled in correctly.

After your medicals you have to wait till your CO tells you its cleared or when B status it's referred to australia for further assesment.


----------



## img68

*thank you*

For the explanation. So they still have to read all the relationship stuff and blah blah. The more I think about it, the less I'm sure about what we gave them and I'm getting anxious.
We didn't provide much, though  
If they need more, they will ask.

Another thing: you mentioned a "B status": what kind of things are assessed in Australia?

Wow, now I can show my timeline!!
Thanks for help.
Ciao!!


----------



## Marjan

i understand you're getting anxcious. i was too (still a bit tho). 
We didnt send in much either. Only our story and pictures + stat decs from family and friends. But that seemed to be enough as there is no further information requierd.

As for the B grade there is a big list of why and when the panel doctor can give you an A or B. here is a link.. go to page 46.
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## olgutieuse

img68 said:


> For the explanation. So they still have to read all the relationship stuff and blah blah. The more I think about it, the less I'm sure about what we gave them and I'm getting anxious.
> We didn't provide much, though
> If they need more, they will ask.
> 
> Another thing: you mentioned a "B status": what kind of things are assessed in Australia?
> 
> Wow, now I can show my timeline!!
> Thanks for help.
> Ciao!!


I don't think you should worry. All that we've sent was: our letters (closer to essays ), literally two pictures and a couple wedding invitations plus the stat declarations. And btw all of our personal stuff is being sent back to us.


----------



## img68

*thanks*

I had never seen that document. Now I understand. The doctor said everything was ok, so I shouldn't worry about that.
ciao!!


----------



## Marjan

olgutieuse said:


> I don't think you should worry. All that we've sent was: our letters (closer to essays ), literally two pictures and a couple wedding invitations plus the stat declarations. And btw all of our personal stuff is being sent back to us.


After how many months did you get your personal stuff back?


----------



## olgutieuse

Marjan said:


> After how many months did you get your personal stuff back?


Didn't get it yet. CO called yesterday and said she'll send it back. We'll see how long it takes


----------



## Marjan

Ah ok sorry thought you already got it back. 

How exciting everything must be for you.. do you know when you'll be going to aus?


----------



## olgutieuse

I could move tomorrow but my partner is really liking our life in Poland so I'll give him some more time  Searching for flights now and I think we'll be leaving late Jule or early August.


----------



## andreajara

Hello 

I'm Andrea form Germany.
I was just wondering if somebody from Germany is currently applying for a Subclass 300 Visa through Australian Embassy in Berlin?

Maybe you want to share your experiences and so on with the Embassy in Berlin.

My Application Date is: 27th February


----------



## andreajara

Hello 

I'm Andrea form Germany.
I was just wondering if somebody from Germany is currently applying for a Subclass 300 Visa through Australian Embassy in Berlin?

Maybe you want to share your experiences and so on with the Embassy in Berlin.

My Application Date is: 27th February


----------



## kangaro

Hello Berlin's 

I need ur advice plz! I'm hitting 17 month after couple of weeks since I lodged my partner visa application, I'm now planing to apply for visiting visa to be with my hubby for our 2nd year wedding anniversary but the problem is I'm not currently working and I don't have any tie things in the country I'm resident, what is my option or to give any evidence that to convince the embassy that I return after my trip? 
Thanks in advance for ur help!


----------



## Marjan

kangaro said:


> Hello Berlin's
> 
> I need ur advice plz! I'm hitting 17 month after couple of weeks since I lodged my partner visa application, I'm now planing to apply for visiting visa to be with my hubby for our 2nd year wedding anniversary but the problem is I'm not currently working and I don't have any tie things in the country I'm resident, what is my option or to give any evidence that to convince the embassy that I return after my trip?
> Thanks in advance for ur help!


Hi Kangaro,

I've searched google for you. But it doesnt say much.. maybe a stat dec where you declare you will return back to your country? I would call the Australian embassy and ask them for guidance on what is required & what enhances your chance for a tourist visa.

Good luck!


----------



## kangaro

Thanks Marjan

I'm gonna call Hope they will indicate me the light side, I try to contact my Co if she able to give me more info about my partner visa but she is untouchable,


----------



## Marjan

Did you call the embassy yet Kangaro?


----------



## kangaro

I did and they suggest me to wait till my Co to contact me back and they do email her too, finger cross if my visa ready I will be top on the moon lol


----------



## Marjan

kangaro said:


> I did and they suggest me to wait till my Co to contact me back and they do email her too, finger cross if my visa ready I will be top on the moon lol


Hope she replies soon and that would be the best news, fingers crossed


----------



## Marjan

To anyone who had MR as their Co now. Did you hear something from her yet?
It's been almost 4 weeks since i got the email from CK saying MR will be our CO but i didnt get an email from her yet. Was expecting an email from her, maybe to introduce herself or anything. But nothing.. Maybe i need to have more patience..
cant imagine how you guys must feel after that many months of waiting.. it's only been 4 months and i already feel like i'm losing it and going insane.

Still keeping everything crossed for everyone.


----------



## AJ67

My CO is KM. In 5 months I´ve heard nothing. 
3 weeks ago I sent him a very polite and nice email asking if there´s any chance my visa could be granted till my partners 50th birthday in late june.No response at all! I don´t care about their workload,it´s just arrogant!
I ran a business before and if I had treated my clients like this they would´ve dropped me so fast... 
I guess case officers enjoy having our fate in their hands because a short note in 5 months isn´t too much to ask in my opinion.
Trying to remain positive but the situation I´m in living with my parents makes it very hard at times.


----------



## Marjan

AJ67 said:


> My CO is KM. In 5 months I´ve heard nothing.
> 3 weeks ago I sent him a very polite and nice email asking if there´s any chance my visa could be granted till my partners 50th birthday in late june.No response at all! I don´t care about their workload,it´s just arrogant!
> I ran a business before and if I had treated my clients like this they would´ve dropped me so fast...
> I guess case officers enjoy having our fate in their hands because a short note in 5 months isn´t too much to ask in my opinion.
> Trying to remain positive but the situation I´m in living with my parents makes it very hard at times.


yes you are right and email is made and send within minutes how hard can it be to keep people updated on their application. 
Nothing for 5 months? thats crazy.
I really cant complain after reading that..

It must be hard having to live with your parents and your life on hold. because thats how it is basically.


----------



## AJ67

Marjan,feel free to complain all you want. I´m not bothered at all.  
I feel sad and ticked off for all of us waiting in limbo with no word from our co´s.
Yea I knew I´d have my life on hold for a while but also that living with my mum (and dad) would sometimes be a nightmare.
Me and mum just clash,always have and probably always will.
It´s history repeating itself. I´ve noticed several others here on the forum have similar situations with their mothers.Very sad... 
God knows I´ve tried hard but everything I do is wrong anyway so it doesn´t matter.
My familysituation is a reason why I´m the one moving and not my partner.
He´s very close to his parents and have sons who are starting families too.
He´s got a beautiful little granddaughter too  He´ll never leave Oz and I´d never even ask that of him.
My mother in law actually just got a facebook account so we can talk regularly now..lol 
She´s more of a mother to me than my own,and also a very dear friend I can trust  
I really hope your livingsituation is different than mine...This waiting game is hard enough as it is but we have to stay positive about the outcome and I know if me and my partner will be allowed to be together and make a life together it will all be worth it 
I hope things get moving in Berlin...it´s about time,don´t you think? 

(Sorry got a bit off topic there...  )


----------



## Marjan

Oh AJ67 thats sounds like a very difficult situation.
I cant imagine what that must be like. I cant say my relationship with my mother is the same..we get along pretty well - ok we do have our moments and one of us just walks away to cool down.

Your partner sounds like a wonderfull man and his family  It's good to have a good relationship with you mother in law. I do too speak with her on fb ans my partner's sisters.

My livingsituation is completey different, i'm renting a house and living with my kids  the reason why we are going there is because my partner has a good job and a nice house and the kids and i have falling in love with australia. And i really need a new fresh start.. so the choice was easy. but this waiting game is terrible, what makes me very sad is that i dont know when i will see my partner again and live from day to day .. skype to skype. I know i'm not the only one in this situation but sometimes i feel like the loniest person in the world..

Ah well .. enough sadness.. Deep breath and go on .

Lets hope Berlin makes us all very happy soon..


----------



## img68

For them we are just numbers. They don't care and they have to be emotionally detached from our personal stories. Luckily I'm having a very good time with my family and friends, my relationship with my parents has improved dramatically, we know that the time left is not much (they are old), it's like living with a clock ticking the countdown... It's the first time I appreciate my country, my town, my life here. I love everything I have to leave, even the things that disgusted me before. 
This is a very big effort, and as I am not so young it's very hard.
I know it's worth it, I love my husband, but life is impredictable. 
So, I don't mind waiting, after all. I have suffered a lot and I know that I have to enjoy every second that is given to me, because it won't come back. I take this period of time as a last gift given me to stay with the people I care most. 
So everyone, I know it's hard, but let's try to find the positive side of this situation.


----------



## AJ67

Marjan said:


> My livingsituation is completey different, i'm renting a house and living with my kids  the reason why we are going there is because my partner has a good job and a nice house and the kids and i have falling in love with australia. And i really need a new fresh start.. so the choice was easy. but this waiting game is terrible, what makes me very sad is that i dont know when i will see my partner again and live from day to day .. skype to skype. I know i'm not the only one in this situation but sometimes i feel like the loniest person in the world..
> 
> Ah well .. enough sadness.. Deep breath and go on .
> 
> Lets hope Berlin makes us all very happy soon..


Marjan,I tried to leave a comment earlier today but my service was playing up.
I´m glad to hear your situation is different from mine  
I know what you mean about feeling lonely...some days are easier than other - this was not one of them.. Tomorrow will probably be better 
Don´t hesitate to send me a message if you feel like it. 
I´m sure we´ll feel better after we had a good whinge...


----------



## titotito

hello! First of all, thanks to all of you and this wonderful forum which helps us a lot in our path.
I applied to Berlin visa 309/100 from Italy are married to Australian citizen for 9 years and have two children who have Australian citizenship, too. We have always been living in Italy, we shared house, and bank account.
I applied 22.02.2013. CO assigned 28/02/2013. , Medical and police checks done 22/03/2013. 
After 3 months I hope I am at least half way to have seen.


----------



## Cyco

1: don't stop living your life and put everything on hold just because you have handed in the application.
2: Have a plan B in case your application get rejected. what happens if your visa application gets rejected, where do you and your partner go from there?


----------



## AJ67

Cyco said:


> 1: don't stop living your life and put everything on hold just because you have handed in the application.
> 2: Have a plan B in case your application get rejected. what happens if your visa application gets rejected, where do you and your partner go from there?


Good question as my partner won´t move to Sweden 
I prefer to think positive and cross that bridge when/if we come to it.
My partner is a positive thinker and won´t discuss a backup plan,but sure I´m thinking a lot about what to do if we get rejected.
It´s been 5 months without a word from my co,and 7 months since I left my partner...
To be honest I have enough negativity surrounding me living at my parents place so I really need to think positive or I won´t cope.
I have nowhere else to go as it´s not that easy to find a place to live without steady income.
( I came back to Sweden to apply for a 309 after spending 12 months with my partner in Oz)
Therefor my thoughts are on being reunited with my partner,catch up with his family and start planning our wedding  
That keeps both of us going <3

When and where did you apply,Cyco? Great to see a fellow swede here
What visa did you apply for? Best of luck to you!


----------



## Marjan

Thank you AJ I sure will message you. It's always good to talk to someone in the same position. People close to me dont really understand or i get the "You wanted this" 



Cyco said:


> 1: don't stop living your life and put everything on hold just because you have handed in the application.
> 2: Have a plan B in case your application get rejected. what happens if your visa application gets rejected, where do you and your partner go from there?


We do have a plan B. My partner will come to holland for atleast a year if our application is refused. Get married here before he has to go back again and try for a onshore partner visa. Well thats our plan anyway.

havent stopped living my life, I'm still doing what i always have done.. But you cant plan into the future.. Thats the biggest issue because you dont know what is going to happen.Can only live in the present.

But anyways..

Welcome to this Thread!  Just like AJ asked- when and what visa did you apply for and which embassy?

Good luck


----------



## Marjan

titotito said:


> hello! First of all, thanks to all of you and this wonderful forum which helps us a lot in our path.
> I applied to Berlin visa 309/100 from Italy are married to Australian citizen for 9 years and have two children who have Australian citizenship, too. We have always been living in Italy, we shared house, and bank account.
> I applied 22.02.2013. CO assigned 28/02/2013. , Medical and police checks done 22/03/2013.
> After 3 months I hope I am at least half way to have seen.


Welcome Tito 

That sounds like a solid case! Dont think you have to wait too long.

Who is your CO?


----------



## img68

Hello Tito, maybe you could even get a permanent visa straight away, with children and 9 years marriage! And sooner than you think.


----------



## titotito

My CO is BJ. Until now I sent only one email, I asked if further documents ( medical and police control) have arrived, and after a couple of days I received the answer. They do not need other documents and I will be contacted for times.


----------



## titotito

img68 said:


> Hello Tito, maybe you could even get a permanent visa straight away, with children and 9 years marriage! And sooner than you think.


I hope to get subclase 100, But I don't think an application, though it seems simple, can always finish first. Reading this forum I realized that there are complicated stories finished in 3-4 months, and simple stories in 7 months and otherwise.


----------



## Gerrywins

As May is almost over. I am just wondering how many visa grants we have had this month. Not too many I presume. End of financial year is approaching (June 30). 
Are all visa's granted on quotas or are some exempted from the quota system?


----------



## AJ67

Gerrywins said:


> As May is almost over. I am just wondering how many visa grants we have had this month. Not too many I presume. End of financial year is approaching (June 30).
> Are all visa's granted on quotas or are some exempted from the quota system?


I didn´t think partner visa 309 was on quota but I´m starting to wonder.

Also it´s been 3 ½ weeks since I emailed my Co for the first time. 
I haven´t heard back and he´s not contacted me at all in 5 months.
Should I send him another email or should I just keep waiting?
I thought they were supposed to get back to you within 14 days?
I´ve been very careful not to bother him since LouiseB and others had problems when they tried to get response from him.
Definitely don´t want to piss this guy off....he´s got my future in his hands..


----------



## AJ67

Gerrywins,is there anywhere we can see if the quota has been filled? 
If so,could you share the link? Thanks mate


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> I didn´t think partner visa 309 was on quota but I´m starting to wonder.
> 
> Also it´s been 3 ½ weeks since I emailed my Co for the first time.
> I haven´t heard back and he´s not contacted me at all in 5 months.
> Should I send him another email or should I just keep waiting?
> I thought they were supposed to get back to you within 14 days?
> I´ve been very careful not to bother him since LouiseB and others had problems when they tried to get response from him.
> Definitely don´t want to piss this guy off....he´s got my future in his hands..


Hi AJ67 I do not have the same CO as you. I would therefore advise you to talk to people who have the same CO. How about calling him? he will have to pick your call. Sucks when you contact them and they are non-responsive. Mine (JK) is pretty good, she replies to me immediately or latest a day after I send her an email.


----------



## AJ67

Thanks for the advise 
Your Co sounds great in that way. I don´t understand how they can be allowed to work so differently.It´s just not fair. 
You´ve been waiting for ages,my friend...What on Earth is taking so long?
Have they told you what they are waiting for? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> Thanks for the advise
> Your Co sounds great in that way. I don´t understand how they can be allowed to work so differently.It´s just not fair.
> You´ve been waiting for ages,my friend...What on Earth is taking so long?
> Have they told you what they are waiting for? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


It's gonna be 16 months next week. I have waited so long and even managed to finish my doctorate meanwhile lol! I am currently in Munich. My fiance will come over in July for my graduation and we are hoping that by then the pmv will have been granted so we can go back to Aus together. I have asked and even called my CO severally asking what the hold up is, she just says background/security check is what she is waiting for. Sucks really. All COs should abide by some minimum standards.


----------



## AJ67

Gerrywins,I´m so sorry about all that.Like you said,it really sucks!!
But congratulations on finishing your doctorate  
That´s awesome and will definitely come in handy for you in the future 
July isn´t that far away and you´ll see your fiancé soon  
Hang in there


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> Gerrywins,is there anywhere we can see if the quota has been filled?
> If so,could you share the link? Thanks mate


I do not think there is anywhere to see if the quota has been filled but I found this online. Basially the only ones which are not granted based on quotas are 309/100, 820/801. 
Capping and Queuing


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> Gerrywins,I´m so sorry about all that.Like you said,it really sucks!!
> But congratulations on finishing your doctorate
> That´s awesome and will definitely come in handy for you in the future
> July isn´t that far away and you´ll see your fiancé soon
> Hang in there


Thanks AJ67, just hanging in here a day a time. You do the same. Good things will come our way soon


----------



## rhirhi

Hi guys  
I know a lot of you have already applied but for those of you that haven't I just rang the Berlin embassy to confirm weather or not we need to provide two years income evidence and the lady said yes, otherwise they will probably ask for it. It's confusing as on the checklist they require it but the migration booklet doesn't mention it. Also I asked about "decision ready" applications and she said they strongly discourage it as the processing time frame is 8-9 months and they need to be valid when you enter Australia should you be awarded the visa. 
Just thought I'd post this incase any Berliners were wondering


----------



## Danar2amir

oh I have interview on Monday, it was Friday my Co feel sick and she put me on Monday, finger


----------



## AJ67

Danar2amir said:


> oh I have interview on Monday, it was Friday my Co feel sick and she put me on Monday, finger


Just relax,Danar2amir...Breathe,be honest and answer truthfully on the co´s questions. You´ll be just fine! 
There´s always the thread about what questions people where asked on interviews,here on the forum (top section) but just don´t stress yourself 
Best of luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gerrywins

Well, nothing's happening in Berlin today as it is another bank holiday. I remember a time when I looked forward to bank holidays, these days not so much as it just means that nothing is happening with visas.


----------



## AJ67

Gerrywins said:


> Well, nothing's happening in Berlin today as it is another bank holiday. I remember a time when I looked forward to bank holidays, these days not so much as it just means that nothing is happening with visas.


Hmm...didn´t know that. I thought Germany had pretty much same days off as Sweden because we´re so close but yea,national days and such differ...oh well...
Counting 4 weeks tomorrow since I sent KM an e-mail...still no reply..sucks!!
The days I´m not working I´m mostly by my laptop chatting to my partner and checking my inbox a dozen times a day,unless I leave it open...
Fingers crossed for all of us!! It´s about time we hear good news from Berlin


----------



## Marjan

I didnt know that either just checked the dates last week and for this month they had days off on the 1st 9th and 20th. Is it an extra day ? Every week i'm happy it's almost weekend so i can relax! and not check my email every 5 minutes.

Haha AJ.. that sound exaclty like what i'm doing at the moment.. no work now and when the kids are in school - i sit and chat to my partner the whole day and check my email constantly.


----------



## img68

Let's hope this week will bring some good news for those in the "waiting game"... summer is approaching (not really, it's so cold), so the autumn/winter visas should be ripe and ready to be sent out by now!


----------



## Marjan

Isnt this the last month they grant visa's? 
And does the new year start in august? So which means we dont have to expect anything next month? 

I dont expect to get an answer before august anyway.. but yeh just wondering .

Do have something to look forward to tho, My Partner is coming over for a short holiday next month. I'm so happy, because i didnt think i was gonna see him again before the end of this year or if visa refused,next year. Gonna Enjoy every second


----------



## AJ67

Marjan said:


> Isnt this the last month they grant visa's?
> And does the new year start in august? So which means we dont have to expect anything next month?


Please say it isn´t so...
I´ve waited 5½ months now and been away from my partner for 7½ months.
I asked my CO almost 5 weeks ago what the situation is regarding my visa and asked very nicely if there was a chance it could be granted in time for my partners 50th birthday on the 20th of june.Still no reply
Yes I know they basically don´t give a shit they are dealing with human beings but I was stupid enough to hope he would pull my application out as I´ve waited 6 months on that exact date.
If I could leave on a Tourist visa I would,but I can´t. I have to wait until my 309 gets granted.
Living with your parents at the age of 45 is a nightmare,at least for me as there is mental illness involved in the closest family and I can´t be honest and say it could take up to 9 months or more or I´ll definitely be kicked out.
I just wish all Berlin visas would be finalized asap so we can all be with our loved ones.
At the moment I feel l´m not ever going to go back "home" to Sweden.I´ve had more than enough. Sorry,rant over...
I know every situation is different and it´s hard for everyone.
I´m trying to remain positive but when shit hits the fan here I really have no where to go and it sucks real bad.
Wish my CO would call me and say my visa has been granted and I´ll be leaving the next day.
I´ll probably be at Sydney Airport before my partner...lol


----------



## Marjan

I'm not sure AJ but i think i have read it somewhere but i'm almost sure it applies for the Prospective marriage visa (300) well that is when the number of visas set by the minister for a visa class for the migration program year has been reached, no further visas can be granted in that program year. That is on the 30th of june. 

The 309 and 100 cant be capped so you dont have to worry about that.

I'm sorry i didnt want to upset you.. my question was for the Subclass 300 berliners.


----------



## AJ67

It´s ok,Marjan  What you said does sound familiar.
Let´s just hope things start happening in Berlin very soon.It can´t be that far away now. *fingers crossed*


----------



## img68

everything you want to know about capping visas...
Partner category visas:
Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas *may be* subject to capping.

Capping and Queuing


----------



## meez

Hi Guys 
I've been following this thread for a while now, my partner live in Australia but New Zealand citizen and we apply for New Zealand Family Temporary visa Subclass 461 if anyone know how long it take for the processing


----------



## CollegeGirl

Meez, your question doesn't have anything to do with Berlin processing times... nor did it have anything to do with the other thread you posted it in. Can you please start your own thread or find a relevant thread to post your question in? Thanks.


----------



## meez

oh yes it does i lodged my application 18/2/13 at berlin office that's why i ask that question my friend well you can check OZ site about Subclass 461


----------



## CollegeGirl

There was nothing in your post about having lodged in Berlin... I apologize for the misunderstanding. Filling out your timeline could help others know information like that at a glance...


----------



## CollegeGirl

And you posted the same question in a thread about Prospective Marriage Visas in Ghana so you can understand my confusion...


----------



## Gerrywins

Whiten5arc said:


> getting my medical check done, no further documents requested.


Could you tell us which visa you applied for? Did you lodged it in Berlin?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Gerrywins said:


> Could you tell us which visa you applied for? Did you lodged it in Berlin?


Same spammer, so he won't be answering you...


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> Same spammer, so he won't be answering you...


Possible to delete his/her messages? he also posted in the thread about applications lodged in Africa and those involving African partners


----------



## CollegeGirl

I deleted all of his messages. They shouldn't still be showing up. Are you seeing more? (Try refreshing your browser, if you didn't, and see if they still show up.)


----------



## Gerrywins

Tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, Queens birthday or something like that. I guess nothing will be happening in Berlin and all Australian embassies and High Commissions all over the world as well.


----------



## Kri-stinaa

Gerrywins said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, Queens birthday or something like that. I guess nothing will be happening in Berlin and all Australian embassies and High Commissions all over the world as well.


Its a public holiday in the eastern states, here in WA its just any given Monday. So maybe Berlin will follow WA public holiday system (highly doubt it....)


----------



## rhirhi

Sorry guys, it is closed today....

_Public holidays

The Embassy will be closed on the following days:

01 Jan 2013
25 Jan 2013
29 Mar 2013
01 Apr 2013
01 May 2013
09 May 2013
20 May 2013
10 Jun 2013
15 Aug 2013
03 Oct 2013
25-27 Dec 2013
31 Dec 2013_


----------



## tomberli

*expect to finalise visa within the next month*

I got an email from the Embassy in Berlin today telling me that they "...now have all of the information we require, and will be in contact with you as soon as we are in a position to finalise the application..." and that "As an indicator, on current planning levels we would expect to be able to finalise your application next month."

I have not sent an emails to my case officer, so I was somewhat surprised to essentially just get an email telling me that I'm approaching the front of the queue.

Has anyone else received anything similar? There was no mention of interviews or anything, just telling me that I shouldn't travel to Australia BEFORE a decision is made - so I guess its not a bad sign.

My application date was on 28th December 2012


----------



## Gerrywins

tomberli said:


> I got an email from the Embassy in Berlin today telling me that they "...now have all of the information we require, and will be in contact with you as soon as we are in a position to finalise the application..." and that "As an indicator, on current planning levels we would expect to be able to finalise your application next month."
> 
> I have not sent an emails to my case officer, so I was somewhat surprised to essentially just get an email telling me that I'm approaching the front of the queue.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything similar? There was no mention of interviews or anything, just telling me that I shouldn't travel to Australia BEFORE a decision is made - so I guess its not a bad sign.
> 
> My application date was on 28th December 2012


At least they told you that they expect to finalise it next month. That specificity is a good indicator. I received a similar email but it just said that they are awaiting security checks then they can finalise the application - that was one year ago lol!

Cross my fingers for you that by next month you get it. Who's your case officer?


----------



## Marjan

I also got a similar email on the 30th of april But also that they had to wait for my sons medicals (done on feb 21th) to be cleared prior to finalize the application. Havent heard anything since..(do know reffered medicals can take a while)

But it all sounds really positive for you! I really hope for you that you get some good news next month.


----------



## tomberli

Yeah, it does sound like a good sign I reckon. My case officer is MR. She seems quite good but as said I have tried not to hassle her at all.


----------



## Marjan

I got MR aswell not that long tho as my first CO went on extended leave in April. 
Havent heard anything from MR yet since the CO change. Good to know she is working at the moment lol .. and we lodged our Application not long after you did yours (jan 14th 2013).


----------



## AJ67

tomberli said:


> I got an email from the Embassy in Berlin today telling me that they "...now have all of the information we require, and will be in contact with you as soon as we are in a position to finalise the application..." and that "As an indicator, on current planning levels we would expect to be able to finalise your application next month."
> 
> I have not sent an emails to my case officer, so I was somewhat surprised to essentially just get an email telling me that I'm approaching the front of the queue.
> 
> Has anyone else received anything similar? There was no mention of interviews or anything, just telling me that I shouldn't travel to Australia BEFORE a decision is made - so I guess its not a bad sign.
> 
> My application date was on 28th December 2012


That sounds like good news  Good for you!!
What visa did you apply for? Do you mind putting up a timeline?
I applied for a partner visa subclass 309 on december 20th and haven´t heard a thing.No response on the email I sent 1½month ago.
Best of luck to you 

Edit: just saw your timeline in your next comment


----------



## tomberli

Timeline should now be up and running - had to get 5 posts first. Squeezed in my partner-application in 2012, just before they increased the charge. But as I've lived with my partner for over 4 years I'm hoping to get on a 100 straight away rather than the 309. Not quite sure if there is any way to influence that or just discretion on the case officers behalf.


----------



## tomberli

AJ67 said:


> That sounds like good news  Good for you!!
> What visa did you apply for? Do you mind putting up a timeline?
> I applied for a partner visa subclass 309 on december 20th and haven´t heard a thing.No response on the email I sent 1½month ago.
> Best of luck to you
> 
> Edit: just saw your timeline in your next comment


Hm, well if both our applications are ready then you should be first in line I suppose .Do you have the same case officer?


----------



## AJ67

Yea I noticed the timeline after I sent my comment..lol 
I don´t think the timelines automatically go on older comments by us.
You should be getting subclass 100 straight away.That will be awesome for you 
My CO is KM so unfortunately it´s not the same....
Hope he´s active though.I really want to be with my partner.
Next thursday is his fiftieth birthday.Sucks not being there to celebrate him and spoil him rotten.
Fingers crossed you get your grant soon


----------



## rhirhi

@ Tomberli That's great news!  
That's pretty much the email all the onshore (820) visa applicants get when they are told to leave the country for a decision to be made. If you have been living together for four years i'm almost certain you will go straight to the 100 if you get granted the visa. The requirement is three years or two years with a child and you have more than that.

My partner is also Swiss but we aren't applying until november this year  
Good luck everyone!


----------



## CollegeGirl

rhirhi said:


> @ Tomberli That's great news!
> That's pretty much the email all the onshore (820) visa applicants get when they are told to leave the country for a decision to be made. If you have been living together for four years i'm almost certain you will go straight to the 100 if you get granted the visa. The requirement is three years or two years with a child and you have more than that.
> 
> My partner is also Swiss but we aren't applying until november this year
> Good luck everyone!


You mean the e-mail the OFFSHORE (309) applicants (or 300) get when they are in Australia in a tourist visa and are told they need to leave the country, right?  Onshore (820) applicants have to apply from onshore and be onshore when their visa is granted...


----------



## rhirhi

CollegeGirl said:


> You mean the e-mail the OFFSHORE (309) applicants (or 300) get when they are in Australia in a tourist visa and are told they need to leave the country, right?  Onshore (820) applicants have to apply from onshore and be onshore when their visa is granted...


I actually didn't know that! i thought they had to leave because you have to be outside Australia when the visa was granted. 
I guess that makes more sense! haha


----------



## img68

Very good Tomberli!!
That is really good news, there is life in Berlin Embassy ;-)
They are finalising - as I was hoping - the autumn winter visas, at least those with no particular issues involved. So everyone in the late 2012, be positive!! 

I am getting quite annoyed at this waiting. Why are we kept like this, like poor souls outside the gates, even couples with a long relationship or with children? Well probably they think Australia is heaven and we have to demonstrate that we are worth it??? A friend of mine in australia got a 475 visa in 6 days (for working in .. a shop!!) and I am still here waiting.. 
Sorry I woke up in the wrong mood. grrrr.....


----------



## AJ67

_MY VISA WAS GRANTED TODAY!!!!_
I emailed my CO again last night and this morning he called me and said who he was,sorry to disturb you (while I could hardly breathe ).
He then said " I have your application here,ready to be granted today so this is what I´m going to do..." ( this is where I burst into tears... )
He sent me an email with the grant incl details in a pdf file. I had to confirm I received it.
Note that my entry date is 2 november...I don´t know why because that´s not 12 months after I had my medical exam or AFP check.
Possibly the swedish police check,not sure.
Anyway...HAPPY,SUPEREXCITED WITH A SPLITTING HEADACHE!!! LOL Need to make plans now!!


----------



## Marjan

OMG! Wow thats amazing news! i'm so so happy for you!


----------



## AJ67

Thanks Marjan! Fingers crossed you receive your grant call soon too!!


----------



## tomberli

AJ67 said:


> _MY VISA WAS GRANTED TODAY!!!!_
> I emailed my CO again last night and this morning he called me and said who he was,sorry to disturb you (while I could hardly breathe ).
> He then said " I have your application here,ready to be granted today so this is what I´m going to do..." ( this is where I burst into tears... )
> He sent me an email with the grant incl details in a pdf file. I had to confirm I received it.
> Note that my entry date is 2 november...I don´t know why because that´s not 12 months after I had my medical exam or AFP check.
> Possibly the swedish police check,not sure.
> Anyway...HAPPY,SUPEREXCITED WITH A SPLITTING HEADACHE!!! LOL Need to make plans now!!


Wow, fantastic news - congratulations! Looks like things are rolling in Berlin!


----------



## img68

GREAT!!!! SUPER SUPER NEWS!!! 
I am so happy for you AJ67.
Now you can fly in the arms of your partner.


----------



## AJ67

Thanks!! Yea,looks like it! Won´t be long before they call you too!
Now if I could only get a hold of my partner...lol
I´m dying to tell him the good news I´ll be home in time for his 50th birthday!!


----------



## Marjan

AJ67 said:


> Thanks!! Yea,looks like it! Won´t be long before they call you too!
> Now if I could only get a hold of my partner...lol
> I´m dying to tell him the good news I´ll be home in time for his 50th birthday!!


You must be over the moon! You're partner will be so happy.
I'm so happy for you that it feels like my visa is granted haha. 
I wish you all the best and many many! happy years Together .


----------



## AJ67

Thanks guys
You can´t be that far behind! I hope not!! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!
I got a hold of my parter - he´s superexcited and over the moon just like me!!
First thing he did was call his mum and then she contacted me on fb 
We just posted it all over facebook..hahaha
Amazing to see how happy people are for us and I just can´t wait to go home and be with him. 
I´d like to leave today but I need to say good bye to a few people so I´ll probably be leaving within a couple of days 
HAPP HAPPY HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations AJ67! I know how much you wanted it  enjoy your new life!


----------



## CollegeGirl

OH AJ - I'm tearing up over here, too!!! I am SOOOO happy for you, and SO THRILLED that you'll be there in time for his big 5-0!!!! Ohhhh, I could just HUG you right now!!! Enjoy every moment of your new life with your partner!!!!!


----------



## AJ67

Thank you Rhirhi and CollegeGirl!! 
I can´t believe how exhausted I am from today,lol..And my jaws are stuck in a big smiling expression 
Just booked the flight,leaving on sunday evening..whooohoo!!!!

PS What on earth do you buy for an aussie bloke who turns 50??
Maybe I´ll just wrap a red ribbon around myself...hahahaha
Needless to say,he´s superexcited I´m coming home!!
And I bet our precious dog will pee all over me out of excitement


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think you are going to be the BEST gift he could have EVER gotten.


----------



## Gerrywins

AJ67 said:


> _MY VISA WAS GRANTED TODAY!!!!_
> 
> Congratulations AJ67. So happy for you. You give the rest of us hope.


----------



## AJ67

Gerrywins said:


> Congratulations AJ67. So happy for you. You give the rest of us hope.


awwww,thanks Gerrywins
I´m crossing fingers,toes,legs..everything,for you! 
You´ve waited long enough,my dear.Must be your turn soon!! Hang in there!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Lilia

Hello everybody!

I have been reading this forum from time to time and now decided to join I sent my Partner visa application on the 6th of May to Berlin, according to the tracking number the Embassy received my application on the 9th of May and the application fee was withdrawn from my bank account a few days later...After that I have not heard anything at all...no CO assigned...absolutely nothing. Is it a typical procedure or maybe I should have heard something from Berlin by now? I am totally aware of their long processing time but still I have seen other applicant's time lines where CO was assigned pretty quickly after lodging the application. So makes me wonder

Best of luck to everybody, to those who have already been granted their visa and those who are still waiting


----------



## Gerrywins

Lilia said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have been reading this forum from time to time and now decided to join I sent my Partner visa application on the 6th of May to Berlin, according to the tracking number the Embassy received my application on the 9th of May and the application fee was withdrawn from my bank account a few days later...After that I have not heard anything at all...no CO assigned...absolutely nothing. Is it a typical procedure or maybe I should have heard something from Berlin by now? I am totally aware of their long processing time but still I have seen other applicant's time lines where CO was assigned pretty quickly after lodging the application. So makes me wonder
> 
> Best of luck to everybody, to those who have already been granted their visa and those who are still waiting


Hi Lilia, welcome to the Berlin thread. To be honest, it really varies. Some people are assigned a CO right away, while some are not told anything about their CO until they actually decide to call the embassy and ask. I for example was not assigned a CO for two weeks after cash was withdrawn from my account. It was only until I called them that they told me "ohh your CO is so and so and she/he should have contacted you about it". I suggest you wait a few more days, then call them and ask who your CO is. I hope you get JK, she is really nice . Speedy grant to you


----------



## Lilia

Gerrywins, thank you for your reply You are right...I will wait a few more days and then contact the Embassy...Its been a month since they withdrew the fee and nothing is happening...


----------



## Marjan

I just recieved an email from MR, They need further information before finalising My son's medicals (reports from specialist and school principal)  Which i'm already working on called his school and specialist (which he doesnt go to anymore for the past 1.5 yr) They agreed to write reports.

I'm so stressed at the moment and so scared that this will stand in the way of getting a visa. He is a normal 10 yr old boy with adhd and minor learning difficulties.


----------



## Lilia

Yesterday I wrote my post here and today a CO was assigned) Maybe they are reading this forum, who knows))

My CO is MB. Anyone had him?


----------



## img68

Lilia said:


> Yesterday I wrote my post here and today a CO was assigned) Maybe they are reading this forum, who knows))
> 
> My CO is MB. Anyone had him?


MB is my CO. I have lodged a visa 309 on the 18th of april and got him assigned on the 7th of may, he asked medicals. He should have received it by now. No other contacts till now. 
I can't tell you anything more, we are on the same boat!
ciao!


----------



## img68

Marjan said:


> I just recieved an email from MR, They need further information before finalising My son's medicals (reports from specialist and school principal)  Which i'm already working on called his school and specialist (which he doesnt go to anymore for the past 1.5 yr) They agreed to write reports.
> 
> I'm so stressed at the moment and so scared that this will stand in the way of getting a visa. He is a normal 10 yr old boy with adhd and minor learning difficulties.


Don't worry. They probably need to ask you that. It means that they are working on your case. Everything will be fine and you'll soon receive your visas.


----------



## AJ67

Marjan,try not to stress yourself too much.
I´m sure it will be fine! Lots of children (and adults) are diagnosed with ADHD these days.It shouldn´t be considered a big deal.
I´m pretty sure it´s basically procedure to get written reports with any kind of diagnose.
I had to get a statement from the specialist who performed surgery on my lower back.I was born with spondylolistes.
I brought it with me to the medical exam.After that no questions asked what so ever.
So just relax and take it easy,I´m sure everything will be ok! xoxoxo


----------



## img68

Hi everyone, I need your help to understand this. Today I received back from berlin embassy a part of my evidence relationship (print out of mailbox, wedding invitations and cards, wedding expenses, lease, boarding pass of joint trips), our passport photos and my cover letter plus the index of various sections. They kept very few things, probably the essential ones. 
But believe me, for a moment I thought they gave us back all that because they rejected my visa!!


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help to understand this. Today I received back from berlin embassy a part of my evidence relationship (print out of mailbox, wedding invitations and cards, wedding expenses, lease, boarding pass of joint trips), our passport photos and my cover letter plus the index of various sections. They kept very few things, probably the essential ones.
> But believe me, for a moment I thought they gave us back all that because they rejected my visa!!


I have heard from other people that its a standard procedure, they normally return stuff they don't need anymore. And I think it means that your CO has everything he needs to be able to grant your visa


----------



## AJ67

img68 said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help to understand this. Today I received back from berlin embassy a part of my evidence relationship (print out of mailbox, wedding invitations and cards, wedding expenses, lease, boarding pass of joint trips), our passport photos and my cover letter plus the index of various sections. They kept very few things, probably the essential ones.
> But believe me, for a moment I thought they gave us back all that because they rejected my visa!!


Sounds like they´re done assessing your case.
Hopefully next time you hear from them will be when your visa is ready to be finalized


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Berlin folks! Img68 said in another thread that the Berlin office's website explicitly states that they don't want you to submit Form 888s to them until they ask for them. Just curious - was that what the rest of you experienced too? I'm curious, because this is the first I've heard of having to wait to submit a Form 888 in any country.


----------



## AJ67

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Berlin folks! Img68 said in another thread that the Berlin office's website explicitly states that they don't want you to submit Form 888s to them until they ask for them. Just curious - was that what the rest of you experienced too? I'm curious, because this is the first I've heard of having to wait to submit a Form 888 in any country.


Hi CG! Definitely sounds like a mix up to me. Must mean form 80,and that´s how I remember it.
I still sent in mine but I´ve been a tad bit worried about the fact that I didn´t remember the dates of when and where I worked after school etc.
They ask for year and month.I just played it by memory but if he had checked I´m sure more than 50% of it would´ve been inaccurate.
Still got my visa though so I don´t think people need to stress too much over things.Depending on what kind of jobs they had,high risk or low risk.
But going back to form 80 and 888,I´m sure they mean form 80 is not to be sent in until required from the CO.
Delaying the 888´s would mean delaying the assessment of applications and makes no sense to me


----------



## Lilia

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Berlin folks! Img68 said in another thread that the Berlin office's website explicitly states that they don't want you to submit Form 888s to them until they ask for them. Just curious - was that what the rest of you experienced too? I'm curious, because this is the first I've heard of having to wait to submit a Form 888 in any country.


It says on the Embassy's home page about Form 888: "Please do not provide Statutory Declarations to our office unless asked to do so by your case officer after lodgement of your application. "

We did not provide any and I was not asked for it so far, only for the Medicals which I am trying to arrange now...But again I lodged my application not so long ago, so maybe they will ask for it later...


----------



## rhirhi

I have to say i didn't see that 'important notice' but Lilia is right. 
It's not on the home page but on the "relationship evidence -De Facto partners" page. 
it reads:
_
( ) Form 888 - Statutory Declarations 
Please do not provide Statutory Declarations to our office unless 
asked to do so by your case officer after lodgement of your application. 
_

http://www.germany.embassy.gov.au/beln/DeFacto_en.html

Shocked! it hardly seems like a complete application without any stat decs.... maybe this is one of the areas on the website that needs to be updated. Last time when i called to ask about "decision ready" applications she said not to and that it was something on the IMMI website that needs to be changed so maybe this is the same...

I think i'll be calling before we submit to be sure..


----------



## Lilia

rhirhi said:


> I have to say i didn't see that 'important notice' but Lilia is right.
> It's not on the home page but on the "relationship evidence -De Facto partners" page.
> it reads:
> _
> ( ) Form 888 - Statutory Declarations
> Please do not provide Statutory Declarations to our office unless
> asked to do so by your case officer after lodgement of your application.
> _
> 
> Partner Checklist - Relationship De Facto - Australian Embassy
> 
> Shocked! it hardly seems like a complete application without any stat decs.... maybe this is one of the areas on the website that needs to be updated. Last time when i called to ask about "decision ready" applications she said not to and that it was something on the IMMI website that needs to be changed so maybe this is the same...
> 
> I think i'll be calling before we submit to be sure..


Actually it says the same on the "RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE - MARRIED PARTNERS (Subclass 309/100)"....


----------



## AJ67

ok this just sound like it will delay the assessments...very strange!
Maybe they are looking for other evidence and if they are not satisfied with what applicants have submitted they will ask for the 888´s.Who knows?
Very hard to know what they want...lol


----------



## rhirhi

Haha I agree with you AJ67! It is very odd. 
You're going to Australia today right? You must be bursting with excitement! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## img68

Hello, I remember they said it to me also when I phoned to London at the call center: do not give 888 form unless they ask you so. 
Anyway, it will be a 7 months wait. They need to justify their time lapse in some way. If not why should it take so long, if they have already everything in their hands??? 
So they will ask for it at a later stage.


----------



## AJ67

Hello everyone! I´m off to Australia today!!! So excited!!! LOL
I´ve hardly slept since my visa was granted on wednesday...possibly one nights sleep in total...lol
I was up packing till 4am and I´m still not done..hahaha
Going to fly out from Copenhagen,then Amsterdam to Abu Dhabi to finally arrive in Sydney on tuesday night.
Can´t wait to be in the arms of my partner again!!!!
He´s superexcited and happy I made it home till his fiftieth birthday
3 hours drive home and next morning off to QLD to celebrate him with his family 
Can´t wait to see my mother in law aswell,she´s been so supportive to us 
I´ll be checking in here later.
Wish you all the to get your visas granted asap,you deserve it!!
Best of luck!! Hugs and support to all of yous 
xoxoxo,Anette

PS Anyone know if there´s a dress code for women in Abu Dhabi? 
I won´t be leaving the airport but have a long stop there..Don´t want to break their rules and get into trouble..lol


----------



## rhirhi

Aj67 that is so exciting!!!! I'll be thinking of you!

I flew through Abu Dhabi last time i went home and you can wear your normal clothes in the airport (i wouldn't wear anything to revealing) i was in trackies and a simple long sleeve shirt for the long plane ride  

Have fun!


----------



## AJ67

rhirhi said:


> Aj67 that is so exciting!!!! I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> I flew through Abu Dhabi last time i went home and you can wear your normal clothes in the airport (i wouldn't wear anything to revealing) i was in trackies and a simple long sleeve shirt for the long plane ride
> 
> Have fun!


Oh cool... Thanks for getting back so soon!! 
I´m a bit less stressed now  awesome!!!


----------



## Adventuress

Hi AJ67,

Transit in Abu Dhabi was part of my usual route between Australia and Jordan, where I lived with my husband, and I have seen all sorts of things being worn without trouble. My own usual, since I was flying into Jordan - another country where's it's important to be modestly dressed - was a top with full or three-quarter sleeves and either trousers or a long skirt. But no matter what you wear you will likely receive stares from other people local to the region who are also transitting through - just ignore that. You certainly won't get into trouble in the airport.

Have a safe trip and enjoy your reunion!


----------



## AJ67

Thanks Adventuress!! 
I´m off to fly out from Denmark now
xoxo


----------



## img68

All the best for you Anette! Have a safe trip to Australia, your next home.
I wish you a long a happy life with your partner wherever you want to live.


----------



## CollegeGirl

img68 said:


> Hello, I remember they said it to me also when I phoned to London at the call center: do not give 888 form unless they ask you so.
> Anyway, it will be a 7 months wait. They need to justify their time lapse in some way. If not why should it take so long, if they have already everything in their hands???
> So they will ask for it at a later stage.


Still seems so strange to me! It must be that with the length of time these are taking now they're concerned the statements are too out-of-date by the time they get around to processing. Still bizarre, given that if you applied without 2 Forms 888 onshore (with an 820) there's no way they'd process it! Crazy.


----------



## CollegeGirl

So excited for you Anette! Safe travels!


----------



## Gerrywins

Hey wonderful berliners,

A new week, new hope. Thank heavens we do not have a holiday coming up soon.

Just a quick question. What happens if I move out of Germany before my visa is granted? I have decided to leave Germany in mid August (well, I am done with my studies) and go back to Kenya or Canada and wait out the visa. Anyone ever moved away from the country where they lodged their application?


----------



## Lilia

Gerrywins said:


> Hey wonderful berliners,
> 
> A new week, new hope. Thank heavens we do not have a holiday coming up soon.
> 
> Just a quick question. What happens if I move out of Germany before my visa is granted? I have decided to leave Germany in mid August (well, I am done with my studies) and go back to Kenya or Canada and wait out the visa. Anyone ever moved away from the country where they lodged their application?


I don't think it matters where you are as long as you inform your CO about it...


----------



## Gerrywins

Thanks Lillia


----------



## CollegeGirl

There's just a form you have to send in to change your address, that's all. Very easy.


----------



## Gerrywins

CollegeGirl said:


> There's just a form you have to send in to change your address, that's all. Very easy.


Thanks CollegeGirl. Will go look for that form and start filling it in ready to be mailed lol.


----------



## rhirhi

Hi guys, 
I was just wondering, if you get granted the Temporary residency, after two years when you are assessed for permanent residency do you have to pay extra money for it? Today I spoke to a lady who said she was applying for her PR and it will cost $5000!! She was on a 457 visa though.


----------



## Adventuress

No, because with the 309/100 you apply for both stages at the same time, so the fee you pay covers the whole processing.

It's a different story with the PMV (300) though, which requires an initial application with its own application fee, and then another application for the 820/801, so it amounts to three applications all together. But PMV holders have reduced rates for the married visa, which evens the playing field as far as fees are concerned.

So don't worry, the initial 2700 or so you pay will cover it all!


----------



## rhirhi

Thank goodness!


----------



## Adventuress

Yeah, it's a heavy blow to applicants' pockets as it is!


----------



## img68

It's a very good way for the australian government to get some money: you want australia? Pay (a lot) for it! They are increasing the costs at an incredible rate.


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> It's a very good way for the australian government to get some money: you want australia? Pay (a lot) for it! They are increasing the costs at an incredible rate.


Well, 10 years ago an onshore Partner visa application fee was 1200 AUS ( I know it from some friends), now its 4000...whats gonna be next??


----------



## tomberli

Just got the following email from my case officer, after I asked about the ongoing procedure.



> "Dear Mr ......
> 
> An interview won't be required in your case. I will contact you when your application can be finalised."


Has anyone ever been denied a visa without an Internview? Or in other words, should I put the Champagne in the fridge?


----------



## rhirhi

I think that's definitely a good sign!

Especially the "I will contact you when your application can be finalised."

yay!


----------



## img68

*Wow*



tomberli said:


> Just got the following email from my case officer, after I asked about the ongoing procedure.
> 
> Has anyone ever been denied a visa without an Internview? Or in other words, should I put the Champagne in the fridge?


Very good sign... I think you'll have to celebrate soon, very soon!


----------



## rhirhi

Hi guys, 
Haven't heard anything in a while....any good news?  
It would be so interesting to know how many case workers there are and how many visas they are currently processing. It would be nice if they had a system you could log onto to see the progress.


----------



## krissaid

Sorry, no good news. Close to 22 months waiting. My ( fourth) CO is MR.


----------



## rhirhi

krissaid said:


> Sorry, no good news. Close to 22 months waiting. My ( fourth) CO is MR.


22 months?!? What's taking so long?? God...I haven't applied yet....if I end up waiting 22 months ill go insane. Do you know what the hold up is?


----------



## tomberli

rhirhi said:


> Hi guys,
> Haven't heard anything in a while....any good news?
> It would be so interesting to know how many case workers there are and how many visas they are currently processing. It would be nice if they had a system you could log onto to see the progress.


No news here yet either. Although, she did tell me that the visa will be able to be finalised NEXT month, which I guess would be July, not June...


----------



## Marjan

No news here either... As we have to give them further information before they can clear my son his medicals.


----------



## Lilia

Hello everybody, I did the medicals last week and now wonder whats gonna happen next... Are they gonna let me know about the result and how long is it going to take? Anyone know the procedure?


----------



## krissaid

We are waiting for security check . No time frame given. After 22 months, yes, I am going insane slowly


----------



## img68

The procedure is... silence (!). I sent a couple of e-mails to my CO asking kindly to inform us which were the next steps and the documents to prepare, but never got any reply. I assume it's their policy. Well I prefer the this "australian way", much better than the "italian way", with a public officer asking you a bribe to get your file processed quicker. Of course it's not always like that, but...


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> The procedure is... silence (!). I sent a couple of e-mails to my CO asking kindly to inform us which were the next steps and the documents to prepare, but never got any reply. I assume it's their policy. Well I prefer the this "australian way", much better than the "italian way", with a public officer asking you a bribe to get your file processed quicker. Of course it's not always like that, but...


The way I remember, you and I have the same CO who is not very talkative, or so I've heard...Well if the stadard procedure is silence then I guess we just have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## img68

We could call our wait "The silence of the ... COs", let's hope there won't be any Hannibal Visa Lecter eating our relationship evidences ;-)


----------



## AJ67

AJ67 said:


> Hello everyone! I´m off to Australia today!!! So excited!!! LOL
> I´ve hardly slept since my visa was granted on wednesday...possibly one nights sleep in total...lol
> I was up packing till 4am and I´m still not done..hahaha
> Going to fly out from Copenhagen,then Amsterdam to Abu Dhabi to finally arrive in Sydney on tuesday night.
> Can´t wait to be in the arms of my partner again!!!!
> He´s superexcited and happy I made it home till his fiftieth birthday
> 3 hours drive home and next morning off to QLD to celebrate him with his family
> Can´t wait to see my mother in law aswell,she´s been so supportive to us
> I´ll be checking in here later.
> Wish you all the to get your visas granted asap,you deserve it!!
> Best of luck!! Hugs and support to all of yous
> xoxoxo,Anette
> 
> PS Anyone know if there´s a dress code for women in Abu Dhabi?
> I won´t be leaving the airport but have a long stop there..Don´t want to break their rules and get into trouble..lol


Hello Berliners! Thought I´d say hello after being in Oz a week 
The trip went very well! Emirates gave me food vouchers when I arrived in Abu Dhabi.
I asked them what they suggested would be the smartest thing to do for 15 hours until my Sydney-flight was leaving. Very good of them!
There was no dress code at the airport.Everyone was very friendly. 
I could sit or halfway lay down for naps during those 15 hours without being too worried about my luggage.
I even spotted someone sleeping under a blanket at Burger King. 

I must say to anyone in the future having KM in Berlin office as their CO,there was no reason to be scared of contacting him.
He was formal but very friendly over the phone when he called to grant my visa.Best phone call I ever got!

Being reunited with my partner and his family feels awesome!!
Bear in mind that the waiting can take its toll on your relationship.
If possible,try to visit each other during your wait if you can´t be together all of the wait.
We didn´t see each other for nearly 8 months and I believe my family situation and living arrangement with staying in an unhealthy environment has affected me aswell as our relationship.
I really hope things will get back to normal though.It has to!
Just keep in mind that this long wait can either make or break your relationship.I have a feeling this is the test IMMI puts us through on purpose..
Hope to see some grants from Berlin very soon!! Best of luck to all of you!!


----------



## Gerrywins

img68 said:


> We could call our wait "The silence of the ... COs", let's hope there won't be any Hannibal Visa Lecter eating our relationship evidences ;-)


Hahahahaha you've made my day......... The Silence of the CO's and Hannibal Visa Lecter hahahah. Thank you for making me forget about my "eternal" wait, even if it was for just one minute. Hahaahahaha


----------



## Gerrywins

Has anyone ever been denied a visa without an Internview? Or in other words, should I put the Champagne in the fridge?[/QUOTE]

Join us in waiting and you can pop that champagne here. We might as well drink together as we wait in solidarity . Cheers


----------



## img68

Hello AJ!! Great to hear from you. Don't worry everything will go well.
You know, what you said about the waiting game that affects the relationship it's very true. I can feel it and it worries me, expecially because we just started our life together, we had little time to settle and consider us as a married couple (after many years - nearly 30 - of friendship) and we had to be separated. I regret the fact that we applied offshore. It would have been much better to wait together. Anyway, I hope by december to be in Australia!


----------



## Lilia

That is true that the long waiting can make people grow apart a little but I am sure its only temporary and everything will be back to normal soon after the reunion  Be stronger than any IMMI in the world!


----------



## titotito

For me, reading these forums become habit, like taking a cup of coffee. thanks 
My timeline after 4 month From: Italy, Applied: 22 Feb 2013, Applied From: Berlin, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 22 Mar 2013, Police Checks: 22 Mar 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Feb 2013, To: Australia
Last email that I risived from Berlin is..
''I confirm the receipt of all your health examination results as well as all your police certificates. I also confirm that I am the case officer who is processing your application. At this moment, no further documents are required for the further processing of your application, and I will contact you around the time when your visa becomes ready for finalisation.''


----------



## rhirhi

Haha I know exactly what you mean! 

That's a good email to get!


----------



## titotito

exactly, this was a reply of my email, where I asked my CO received my documents( medical control and police control), and if you need the other


----------



## rhirhi

I think you're headed for good news!!


----------



## img68

Today it's the 1st july, the start of a new financial year and we hope a new kick off for the progress of our partner /PMV visa application of late 2012/early 2013. 
Let's cross fingers and hope to receive news from Berlin... SOON.


----------



## Gerrywins

Just an update guys. I will be re-doing my medicals next week here in Munich. Already have an appointment with the panel doctor. Hope July turns out to be a wonderful month to us all.


----------



## e7mma

I am planning to apply for a Spouse visa 309 for my British husband later this year and would like some information on timescales. We are Malta residents so will apply via Berlin. I am trying to calculate when to submit the application so that we can plan (we hope!) a first visit in January 2015 to validate the visa. We would like to submit our application in late 2013 before the fees increase again so the timing is a bit complicated! The first visit has to be no later than 12 months after the date of medicals/police check. So my question is - when is the case officer likely to tell you to submit your medicals? And how long do they give you to submit? 28 days? or 3 months as I saw on the London thread? Any information would be great.


----------



## img68

Hello, my experience is that I got assigned my CO after 2 weeks of sending the application to berlin and in the same email he asked for the medicals, to be done and sent in 28 days from the date of the email.


----------



## e7mma

Thank you very much img. So..... the earliest I should apply is 12 months plus 6 weeks before my intended travel date in Jan 2015. And it would be a bit safer to plan on 12 months plus 4 weeks to allow for getting appointments and posting. 

This is a big help to my planning - thank you so much. Now I have to work out how 'late' in December 2013 I can send the application to be sure to beat the visa fee increase! I was thinking that 20 December would be the latest date to send it to make sure it is processed this year.


----------



## rhirhi

Hi E7mma, 
My partner and I also want to arrive in Australia in January 2015 so we will be applying around the same time  I wanted to apply in November because we would of liked to have had more time to plan things before we leave but because of the Medicals it doesn't seem possible -.- 
How are you for planning? I wish we could apply now haha


----------



## Lilia

Hi E7mma, 
In my case it took 6 weeks for CO to be assigned and I was also given 28 days to complete the medicals.


----------



## e7mma

That is helpful to know to Lilia. I think that the last practical date to courier my application is 18 December 2013 as the embassy in Berlin does not work on 25/26/27 Dec or 31 Dec. I am guessing that the earliest date to receive a CO would be 10 Jan and the probable date range would be 17-31 Jan. So I would need to plan medicals and police checks to be complete in mid February, which would allow us to travel in Jan 2015 to validate the visa. Phew! Its REALLY complicated.


----------



## rhirhi

I wish they would give us a bit longer before the medical report needs to be re done...I mean they say it takes 8-9 months to process the visa and we have to enter the country before the medical expires which gives us 3-4 months to get everything ready....that really isn't a lot of time.... -.-


----------



## e7mma

I completely agree. If it weren't for reading this forum, I would have had no idea that it was so crucial to plan your application timing like this. 

And it seems to me that you should have 12 months to enter the country from date of visa grant OR they should make the medicals/police checks valid for 24 months. 

I think the current system of expiry dates was set up when visas were turned around quickly and has not been reviewed in the light of the incredibly long timescales even for 'low risk' applications.


----------



## rhirhi

Yeah I completely agree....it would be a different matter even if they could at least process it in six months... Then we would have six months to organize things where we are now and things when we get to Australia. Three months is really pushing it.


----------



## Lilia

I also agree that they give people too little time to orginize everything before departing for Australia  Well, there are always some applicants who are sitting and waiting for their visa on the suitcases but there are also many who need to take care of many things before they can leave, such as selling/renting out their house, terminating their employment etc., those things take time..So it would have been very handy if the visa was valid for 12 months to enter Australia


----------



## img68

I just realised that my italian police checks are valid only for 6 months (so you have to pay to get new ones, very smart, eh!) and that they will expire at the end of august. I hope my CO is not aware of that (it's not written anywhere on the certificate)!


----------



## rhirhi

Haha img68 maybe she won't notice.....they look at them all the time so maybe they will just throw it to the side. haha.

Lilia not only that....we have to arrange everything to be shipped to Australia. I think in Switzerland you are supposed to leave your apartment in either March or october and if not in that time YOU have to find someone to rent it out.....god...it's going to be an absolute nightmare i can see it now haha. I guess this is just one of life's curve balls...


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> I just realised that my italian police checks are valid only for 6 months (so you have to pay to get new ones, very smart, eh!) and that they will expire at the end of august. I hope my CO is not aware of that (it's not written anywhere on the certificate)!


I don't think the CO is even going to notice it if its not mentioned any place 

It does not cost anything at all to get a police check in Denmark, you can get as many as you want and honestly I have no idea for how long the police check is valid, maybe also for 6 months  But I was stupid to submit the police check along with my application  I should have waited til they asked for it together with the medicals. It would give me more time to enter AUS when my visa is granted.


----------



## e7mma

Its kind of annoying that if you apply via London, you are now given 3 months to submit medicals and police checks in view of the long timescales for visa processing but Berlin stick to 28 days.


----------



## jjferrandis

I'm new in this thread. I did applied in Madrid but my CO has been assigned in Berlin. 

You can see in my signature the timeline. My medicals were received in Berlin on the 11th of June and I don't need to send any other documents, just wait...

So, I'm waiting and I don't have any clue if I will be granted and when.

I will follow this thread closely. Thanks!


----------



## rhirhi

Hi Jjferrandis! 
That the first time i've heard of someone getting assigned a case worker somewhere else from where they applied...anyway good luck with everything


----------



## jjferrandis

My understanding is that the Spanish Embassy is overload with student and working visas, so I think they are using COs from other Embassies. I think my case is quite robust as I've married to my sponsor for 5 years and living together 6. In any case, the process is long and you don't know what's going on... I think this is why I'm getting very addicted to this forum. 

Thanks!


----------



## rhirhi

jjferrandis said:


> My understanding is that the Spanish Embassy is overload with student and working visas, so I think they are using COs from other Embassies. I think my case is quite robust as I've married to my sponsor for 5 years and living together 6. In any case, the process is long and you don't know what's going on... I think this is why I'm getting very addicted to this forum.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh okay well that makes sense then! wow, you have been together for quite a while. I doubt you will have any problems 
All the best


----------



## img68

Probably a lot of southern europeans are running away from Eurocrisis and record unemployment to Australia to find work.
Requests of Working Holiday Visa from Italy have increased dramatically (100%), but still, luckily, not many partner visa requests from Italy. 
Probably we usually marry... Italians (I might be one of the few exceptions: I married a pure anglosaxon) 
There is a idiomatic say in italian "Mogli e buoi dei paesi tuoi"
"Cattle and Wives from your own village" (not very nice to put together cows and women, eh!)


----------



## Lilia

Personally I find it very fascinating when people of different backgrounds create a couple/family. They can make each others life so colourful and adventurous, and their kids gain a lot by being born in mixed familes, for example, speaking several languages right from the start (our daughter speaks 3) So its ok if cattles and wives are from different villages))


----------



## rhirhi

Haha I agree Lilia....i think is a really cool thing when your child has more than one first language and the cultural mix is really interesting. I think it makes things fun. Although you are always learning about your partner no matter where they come from, I feel like I'm REALLY always learning about my partner....our culture and way we were raised are quite different....I think it's really cool to have a partner from another country


----------



## img68

It's true. I agree having a foreign partner is very interesting because you learn things about yourself that you would have never discovered. There is also a cultural gap you have to fill.
I had some funny remarks about my way of expressing my feelings and thoughts: too opinionated and very assertive (!!). 
Any italian man would have found my behaviour perfectly normal and very very calm compared to average italian wife! 
So I started to see myself and the way I act in a different way. Good exercise. 
Of course I have problems in understanding my husband because I expect things that are normal for me and not for him.

Anyway, let's see what will happens once I get that Visa... 
Berlin, Berlin, answer me!!


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> It's true. I agree having a foreign partner is very interesting because you learn things about yourself that you would have never discovered. There is also a cultural gap you have to fill.
> I had some funny remarks about my way of expressing my feelings and thoughts: too opinionated and very assertive (!!).
> Any italian man would have found my behaviour perfectly normal and very very calm compared to average italian wife!
> So I started to see myself and the way I act in a different way. Good exercise.
> Of course I have problems in understanding my husband because I expect things that are normal for me and not for him.
> 
> Anyway, let's see what will happens once I get that Visa...
> Berlin, Berlin, answer me!!


Well, nothing wrong with being opinionated and assertive, its your individuality. I have seen many times in Italy that what seemed like people were about to kill each other , in reality was a nice and friendly conversation 

I hear from many people that Danes are considered to be cold and emotionless people, and in many ways its true but then again, its our individuality  Without that we would not be Danes)))


----------



## CollegeGirl

rhirhi said:


> Haha I agree Lilia....i think is a really cool thing when your child has more than one first language and the cultural mix is really interesting. I think it makes things fun. Although you are always learning about your partner no matter where they come from, I feel like I'm REALLY always learning abou my partner....are culture and way we were raised are quite different....I think it's really cool to have a partner from another country


My fiance and I are both from the US... but he speaks German fluently, and I speak Spanish fluently... so we intend to have some multilingual children!


----------



## CollegeGirl

img68 said:


> I just realised that my italian police checks are valid only for 6 months (so you have to pay to get new ones, very smart, eh!) and that they will expire at the end of august. I hope my CO is not aware of that (it's not written anywhere on the certificate)!


Hi img68! It actually doesn't matter when the country you got your police checks from says they expire. DIAC considers all police checks to be valid for one year. So you're fine.


----------



## img68

Great news, I am relieved, thank you collegegirl!


----------



## tomberli

There appears to be life in the Berlin Embassy! I got the following email earlier today:



> Dear Mr........,
> 
> I am writing on behalf of your case officer to advise
> that a decision was made today to grant your permanent partner visa for
> Australia, s/c 100.
> Please see the grant letter attached for you to print.
> A label is not required as the visa is electronically linked to your
> passport.
> Please note that you must enter Australia by 15 February 2014 to activate
> your visa.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to wish you and your partner all the
> best for your future and great happiness in Australia.
> You will receive some documents back by registered mail shortly as well as
> your original receipt.
> 
> Yours sincerely, .......


Not quite sure why they picked the 15th Feb as my entry date, but it doesn't matter anyway, Very relieved to see that they gave me Subclass 100 straight away, without having to go via Subclass 309.


----------



## kmarees1986

tomberli said:


> There appears to be life in the Berlin Embassy! I got the following email earlier today:
> 
> Not quite sure why they picked the 15th Feb as my entry date, but it doesn't matter anyway, Very relieved to see that they gave me Subclass 100 straight away, without having to go via Subclass 309.


Congratulations!! That date is probably when your police check or medical expire, they're only valid for 12 months.


----------



## img68

GREAT NEWS!! So they are alive in Berlin... and granting visas!
Congratulations Tomberli!


----------



## jjferrandis

tomberli said:


> There appears to be life in the Berlin Embassy! I got the following email earlier today:
> 
> Not quite sure why they picked the 15th Feb as my entry date, but it doesn't matter anyway, Very relieved to see that they gave me Subclass 100 straight away, without having to go via Subclass 309.


Congratulations! All the best in Australia! I'm applying for the Subclass 100 too. Have you been together with your sponsor for a long time? How do they decide to grant with the Subclass 100?


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations Tomberli!!! 
You must be so happy! and straight to permanent! 
Have fun


----------



## kmarees1986

jjferrandis said:


> Congratulations! All the best in Australia! I'm applying for the Subclass 100 too. Have you been together with your sponsor for a long time? How do they decide to grant with the Subclass 100?


You can be considered for 100 straight up if you have lived with your partner for 3 years (and can prove it) or if you have a child and you have 2 years proof living together. They consider the above factors to mean you are in a long term commited relationship.


----------



## titotito

Good job. Congatulations.


----------



## Gerrywins

So good to hear that Berlin has resurrected. Very excited for you and wish you all the best.


----------



## Gerrywins

I didn't wanna spoil the above congratulatory message with my update. So here goes......Today I hit 17 month Berliners, one more month then I can write a looooooooooog complaint to IGIS


----------



## krissaid

Sorry to say, but I have got the same pro forma email from IGIS at our 18 months mark as I did 6 months earlier , they just changed the dates. When I politely asked why they are telling me there are no unexpected delays of the security check when we past 18 months, I was cut off basically , telling me that they have nothing further to say. Is a big joke, I wish I could laugh at it. So we passed the 22 months mark. Who knows how much longer we have to wait. I am loosing hope.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> Sorry to say, but I have got the same pro forma email from IGIS at our 18 months mark as I did 6 months earlier , they just changed the dates. When I politely asked why they are telling me there are no unexpected delays of the security check when we past 18 months, I was cut off basically , telling me that they have nothing further to say. Is a big joke, I wish I could laugh at it. So we passed the 22 months mark. Who knows how much longer we have to wait. I am loosing hope.


It is so disheartening. I know they will send me that email template next month when I complain. Hang in there, 22 months is not a joke. I just wonder what could be holding it up that long.


----------



## krissaid

CO is telling me that our visa application is hold up by the security check. IGIS is telling me that such long wait is not unexpected . But they are not answering my question about what is the problem. And of course ASIO / other agencies are not contactable and not responsible it seems to anyone. They are Secret! There is nothing to be found, this is why they are searching for such a long time. I think is best not to have certain backgrounds.


----------



## Gerrywins

krissaid said:


> CO is telling me that our visa application is hold up by the security check. IGIS is telling me that such long wait is not unexpected . But they are not answering my question about what is the problem. And of course ASIO / other agencies are not contactable and not responsible it seems to anyone. They are Secret! There is nothing to be found, this is why they are searching for such a long time. I think is best not to have certain backgrounds.


Secrecy = Lack of transparency even after paying all those thousands of dollars on application, medicals, police checks, re-doing medicals, re-doing police checks then sending fees. They hide behind the secrecy.


----------



## pixiespirate

just hitting the 3 months mark today... still long time to go i guess if i hear u guys with 17 months OMG!


----------



## Marjan

6 months tomorrow.. They just recieved the additional information they requierd for my son his medicals. Which now have to be send to Australia. Got a feeling this is gonna take months..

Good luck everyone


----------



## AJ67

Marjan said:


> 6 months tomorrow.. They just recieved the additional information they requierd for my son his medicals. Which now have to be send to Australia. Got a feeling this is gonna take months..
> 
> Good luck everyone


Hang in there Marjan! It´s freezing here in Oz anyway so enjoy the european summer while it lasts!  xoxo


----------



## img68

AJ67 said:


> Hang in there Marjan! It´s freezing here in Oz anyway so enjoy the european summer while it lasts!  xoxo


Hi! How can it be freezing for you, swedish girl!!! Is everything allright? Did you settle in your new life? ciao!


----------



## kmarees1986

AJ67 said:


> Hang in there Marjan! It´s freezing here in Oz anyway so enjoy the european summer while it lasts!  xoxo


Not where we live...a perfect 23 - 26 degrees everyday. Loving QLD winter


----------



## AJ67

img68 said:


> Hi! How can it be freezing for you, swedish girl!!! Is everything allright? Did you settle in your new life? ciao!


Hehe...it´s the humidity that makes it freezing to me...lol
On a serious point I feel it in my joints coz my sciaticca (ischias) is back..
I got rid of that as a bonus from my back surgery,but it came back when I first came to Oz and experienced the humidity. 
But I´ll live...I just snuggle up with my man and our lovechild ~ our pug x jack russell girl and I love the heatblanket... 
Would be freaking cold without it up here in the mountains in a house that´s over 100 years old..haha..
Things are good here  
Got job offers coming in from the local garage as a housecleaner. 
I had my own housecleaning business in Sweden so I thought why not,since it´s pretty hard to get a job in our area.
I´ll be getting my own money and spoil myself with TimTams..haha
You can´t be too far away from a grant now,hey? Getting excited??  xxx


----------



## AJ67

kmarees1986 said:


> Not where we live...a perfect 23 - 26 degrees everyday. Loving QLD winter


You lucky bastard!! hehe...


----------



## Jujack

Bonjour everyone,

I'm new on this thread but have been hanging around this forum for a while now.
I'm happy to join the Berlin Team and share every update or information I get regarding my application.

Here is my timeline:
Nationality of applicant: French
Applied : 11 June 2013, (initially in Madrid)
Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Police Checks: 4 Apr 2013
Medicals and Biometrics: Supplied on the 26 june 2013
Application tranferred to Berlin due to "operational reasons": 27 June 2013
New CO Assigned: 27 June 2013
Now the long wait can start....

So far, I haven't heard much of my CO (his name is SM), but from what I know of him, he always replies to my emails pretty quickly and seems quite understanding.
He also wrote in his first email "Thank you for providing a well-organised application. I shall not be requiring any further documentation" which I hope is a good sign, but I don't want to get my hopes up.
I don't expect anything to be granted till early 2014. Hopefully January or February! Fingers and toes crossed.

Another milestone of my timeline was when I received on the 29th of june a big envelope (with the stamp of immi and a note "thank you, but no longer needed for your application) containinig half of the documents I had initially sent over. I guess they only keep the strict minimum, but I swear my heart skipped a beat when I saw the stamp of the Berlin Embassy, because I thought my application had been rejected.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences (even if it is dishearting sometimes)


----------



## img68

AJ67 said:


> You can´t be too far away from a grant now,hey? Getting excited??  xxx


Great to hear your adventures in Ozland. I'll be living in QLD, so I won't get the hard winter, but I'll miss the nice mild southern european summer climate and the relaxing swims in the blue mediterrenan sea (no sharks), along with a long list of european-italian things.

I probably fly to Australia in mid november, regardless of the approval of the visa.


----------



## jjferrandis

Jujack said:


> Bonjour everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this thread but have been hanging around this forum for a while now.
> I'm happy to join the Berlin Team and share every update or information I get regarding my application.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Nationality of applicant: French
> Applied : 11 June 2013, (initially in Madrid)
> Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Police Checks: 4 Apr 2013
> Medicals and Biometrics: Supplied on the 26 june 2013
> Application tranferred to Berlin due to "operational reasons": 27 June 2013
> New CO Assigned: 27 June 2013
> Now the long wait can start....
> 
> So far, I haven't heard much of my CO (his name is SM), but from what I know of him, he always replies to my emails pretty quickly and seems quite understanding.
> He also wrote in his first email "Thank you for providing a well-organised application. I shall not be requiring any further documentation" which I hope is a good sign, but I don't want to get my hopes up.
> I don't expect anything to be granted till early 2014. Hopefully January or February! Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Another milestone of my timeline was when I received on the 29th of june a big envelope (with the stamp of immi and a note "thank you, but no longer needed for your application) containinig half of the documents I had initially sent over. I guess they only keep the strict minimum, but I swear my heart skipped a beat when I saw the stamp of the Berlin Embassy, because I thought my application had been rejected.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences (even if it is dishearting sometimes)


Hi Jujack,

We are in the same situation, I also applied in Madrid and my application was transfered to Berlin. I also have the same CO as you.

Are you applying for the subclass 100 (permanent visa) or just the 309?

Good luck. I will let you know if there is any progress.


----------



## img68

Jujack said:


> So far, I haven't heard much of my CO (his name is SM), but from what I know of him, he always replies to my emails pretty quickly and seems quite understanding.
> He also wrote in his first email "Thank you for providing a well-organised application. I shall not be requiring any further documentation" which I hope is a good sign, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


Welcome on board!

Did you send also the statutory declarations 888?

At least your CO is polite enough to answer to emails and provide a note with the brown envelope. I am starting to get a bit annoyed of total silence and no answers of my CO ...


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> Welcome on board!
> At least your CO is polite enough to answer to emails and provide a note with the brown envelope. I am starting to get a bit annoyed of total silence and no answers of my CO ...


Btw I have not heard anything from my CO either (we have the same CO), I don't even know whether he received my medicals or not, without mentioning that I have not even received any "brown envelope" with my personal papers back.


----------



## kmarees1986

CO's are busy processing applications. If they responded to all your emails nobody would get visas!! Try only to contact your CO if its imparitive, your applications will not go through quicker if you constantly follow up on them.

If you are lucky enough to have had a friendly response from your CO don't take that as an invitation to email them constantly for updates. 

We would all love more transperancy and to understand whats happenning with our application, but we all need to accept regular contact with the CO is not possible.


----------



## Lilia

I used to work for the Immigration myself and I know exactly how annoying it is to get emails constantly with the same question - when when when..

But now I am on the other side of the table and now I know how annoying it is not to hear anything from the Immigration  Btw I have not yet contacted my CO at all but was kinda hoping he would contact me with some updates thou I never did it myself when I worked as CO


----------



## kmarees1986

Wow Lilia so you have some amazing insight there then!

I think we can all agree the lack of communication is frustrating but there are too many people putting energy into contacting CO's requesting updates. I have tried to take a more zen approach lol. I am at one with the process haha it makes my life easier if I dont have that expectation. Heck, im not expecting to hear anything now till Jan 2014 at the earliest so I leave it at that!


----------



## Lilia

kmarees1986 said:


> Wow Lilia so you have some amazing insight there then!
> 
> I think we can all agree the lack of communication is frustrating but there are too many people putting energy into contacting CO's requesting updates. I have tried to take a more zen approach lol. I am at one with the process haha it makes my life easier if I dont have that expectation. Heck, im not expecting to hear anything now till Jan 2014 at the earliest so I leave it at that!


Well I used to work for the Danish Immigration but the rules are in many ways the same thou my area was different, not Spouse visas, and btw in Denmark it also takes a long time to get such a visa. The only good thing is that it free of charge 

I am also prepared to wait til the start of next year and its actually totally ok. I was recently offered a good job here in DK and I accepted it. At least it will keep me busy while I am waiting for my visa  I decided not to enter AUS before my visa ia granted, it would only cause us unnecessary hassles and extra expenses as I would have to leave AUS for 4 working days to activate my visa, and since I don't want to travel alone, it would cost a lot of money for a family of 3 to even go to NZ for example, and besides I have already been there


----------



## keen

Application date: 24.05.13
CO assigned: 06.06.13
From Germany, low risk.
Visa: partner
Medical check / police checks done: July 13
now waiting


----------



## Jujack

@ jjferrandis : Good to know we are in the same boat. I applied for a 309/100. I guess I won't be granted a subclass 100 straight away since I was only able to prove two and a half years of relationship. I will keep u updated if anything happens. But I think we gonna have to be patient.

@img68: Thank you for the greetings. And yes I provided the statutory declarations (8 in total from family and friends). My application was pretty much front-loaded (except for medical check).

@kmarees1986: I agree with you. There is no point in harassing you CO. Especially because they receive dozen of queries and complaints every day. But being pushy can sometimes unlock a situation. We paid AUD2680 for our visa, and most of this money is spent on administration fees. It's not a free service, people working there are not volunteers. So we can require a minimum service.


----------



## kmarees1986

Jujack said:


> @kmarees1986: I agree with you. There is no point in harassing you CO. Especially because they receive dozen of queries and complaints every day. But being pushy can sometimes unlock a situation. We paid AUD2680 for our visa, and most of this money is spent on administration fees. It's not a free service, people working there are not volunteers. So we can require a minimum service.


I once would have agreed with you but after being back in Australia and watching in the news the never ending boats rolling into to Aussie waters, i'm now convinced these fees are excessive to pay for the overflow of immigration issues - including the cost if detention and deportation - and not a service as it would appear. I mean we're talking about immigration. You're not buying a holiday from a travel agent - you're going to end up with permanent residency. Its not a purchase the way I see it, its just a process.

If you genuinly believe there is something that needs to be followed up, you're well within your right. You wouldnt sit tight if you urgently needed to speak to your CO but if you just want to know where your applucation is at or if they recieved your medicals ect..I wouldnt bother.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm having to restrain myself from asking if my medicals were referred... I can't imagine they weren't.


----------



## kmarees1986

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm having to restrain myself from asking if my medicals were referred... I can't imagine they weren't.


Thats probably a legitimate enquiry CG!


----------



## img68

I would at least like a standard e-mail, automatically generated, saying "we received your medical, everything ok, thank you. We will contact you as soon as we need further documents", so if there is a problem, I can solve it. Expecially if I send you a gentle short mail asking if after a month of my medicals everything is ok (and eventually discover that the clinic sent the forms very late).
You don't need a nobel prize for literature to push a button as soon as you file the medicals!

The other thing I find weird is that I will receive a temporary permit, even if I am married. My husband will get the italian passport after only 3 years of marriage, not even living in Italy!! And being european citizens we could live everywhere in Europe with that. 
Well, I do hope to convince my husband to move back here, as soon as his daughter will be older. I hope by that time there will be still the European Union!!


----------



## meez

Hello everyone. i hope you guys having good time 
am moving to New Zealand next month but one thing i do not know if it will effect my application at Berlin, i tried to ask my CO about it but she not around went for 3 weeks leave, did anyone have idea about this issue


----------



## Gerrywins

meez said:


> Hello everyone. i hope you guys having good time
> am moving to New Zealand next month but one thing i do not know if it will effect my application at Berlin, i tried to ask my CO about it but she not around went for 3 weeks leave, did anyone have idea about this issue


I am moving away to another country as well in two weeks. I wrote to my CO and she said there is no problem. You'll just need to fill the change of circumstance form you know new phone number, new address, you can find this form on immig website.


----------



## hopingtostay

*Questions!*

Hi guys,
Thanks for all your information on this thread. I wonder if anyone can give me some advice. I am currently in Australia and have had my police checks for UK and Aus done here. I am waiting on my UAE police check still. Me and my partner are travelling to Germany in a week where I will submit my application in Berlin. My problem is this.. I am applying offshore as we will be travelling for 6 months (or however long it takes for the visa to be granted) and I wanted to be flexible to visit a sick relative in Europe. On the form 47 it says to give current residential address. Really this is the home of my spouse in Australia where I have been living for the past 20 months but I am not sure I can put this as while I am applying I won't have any legal right to be in Australia.. Also all my police checks are done with this address. I am writing a covering letter to explain the police checks but I am unsure what to put on the form 47? 
Also do interviews happen by phone or face to face as we will be travelling in south east asia from November onwards..
Any help would be much appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## titotito

Today is exactly 5 months since I applied.
From: Italy, Applied: 22 Feb 2013, Applied From: Berlin, Visa Sub: 309 Partner temporary Offshore, Application: Paper, Agent: No, Medicals: 22 Mar 2013, Police Checks: 22 Mar 2013, CO Assigned: 28 Feb 2013


----------



## img68

Well, few weeks ago i was complaining about my very silent CO, who never answered to my polite enquire about medicals. 
Today, after more than a month, I had a sign of life and got a standard answer, everything ok, He will contact me if/when he needs other info. my application is processing. It will take 6-9 months. 
Good. Bravo. That's all I wanted: an answer! I hope next mail will be about the visa (although I still haven't sent the 888 stat decl, I wonder when he will ask about it)

Maybe they read this forum


----------



## Marjan

Yes they take some time to answer emails.. very frustrating!
Glad you finally got an answer 

Just over the 6 month mark here.. Waiting for australia to hopefully clear the medicals and then? I have no idea. Not sure if that is the only thing keeping us from getting a grant or not.

Got something to look forward to tho  My partner will be here next week for a short 11 day holiday! cant wait


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> Well, few weeks ago i was complaining about my very silent CO, who never answered to my polite enquire about medicals.
> Today, after more than a month, I had a sign of life and got a standard answer, everything ok, He will contact me if/when he needs other info. my application is processing. It will take 6-9 months.
> Good. Bravo. That's all I wanted: an answer! I hope next mail will be about the visa (although I still haven't sent the 888 stat decl, I wonder when he will ask about it)
> 
> Maybe they read this forum


He might not even ask for the 888 at all. I have read somewhere that its a must to submit when you apply onshore, but offshore not always necessary


----------



## rhirhi

Yes it's on the Berlin embassy website that you should not submit form 888's unless/until requested


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is so bizarre to me. DIAC requires them for a valid 820/309 application (but not for PMVs). I don't get how Berlin can be the exception to the rule.


----------



## rhirhi

CollegeGirl said:


> That is so bizarre to me. DIAC requires them for a valid 820/309 application (but not for PMVs). I don't get how Berlin can be the exception to the rule.


Yes it is odd! I didn't believe it when I first saw it on the forum and went looking myself. I think it's more than likely they will ask for them anyway.


----------



## Lilia

I am not really sure but I think the exception could be based on the fact that when you apply onshore its most likely that you have some aussie family/friends to sign the stat. declaration as it must be signed by AUS citizens. But when you apply offshore maybe its not always you have the aussie family/friends to sign it, like for example on our case. We are a Danish family moving to AUS, it just happened that my husband has the AUS citizenship because he was born in AUS when his Danish parents lived there for some time. Apart from that no any connection to AUS, no any aussie family/friends. I have seen somewhere that the stat. dec. 888 could also be signed by non aussie citizens but in reality it has no legal power that way. So maybe thats the reason why they don't always ask for it offshore. But as I said I am not sure, just my guess.


----------



## img68

Good I do hope he won't ask for the declarations. 
And that I will get this visa in november. I am tired of being married and live alone. Besides most people now think that I made up everything or that my husband left me few weeks after the wedding!! ("where is the husband??? Why is she here alone?")
They can't understand that australian immigration procedures are so strict.


----------



## Gerrywins

VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days

Hi my lovely Berliners. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called: 

" Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance." 

I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013. 

I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


----------



## krissaid

Dear Gerrywins, 

I am truly very happy for you! Congratulations! What a fantastic way to find out the good news! All the best!


----------



## titotito

Congratulations


----------



## rhirhi

Omg gerrywins! Congratulations!!!! Finally!!!  so happy for you!  wow, you must feel good!


----------



## Marjan

Ohh gerrywins, Congratulations! Thats is amazing news! I wish you all the best and may all your dreams come true!


----------



## img68

FANTASTIC.... Good luck for your new australian life!


----------



## AJ67

OMG Gerrywins!!! I´m sooooo happy for you!!!
Now you can finally get on with life again!!!
HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!! xoxoxo


----------



## kangaro

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi my lovely Berliners. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> " Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance."
> 
> I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013.
> 
> I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


OMG!! Tear is my eyes, I'm sooooo happy to hear that u r over the moon! Congratulation!!! Have a wonderful holiday! and all the best!


----------



## Lilia

Congratulations, Gerrywins! Best of luck to you in Australia!


----------



## CollegeGirl

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gerry, I am CRYING! I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! I can't believe it finally, finally happened. You deserve this SO much -- you have been inordinately patient and positive through this whole thing. ENJOY your holiday and ENJOY your new life in OZ!!!!! I bet you are over the moon!!! *big hugs!*


----------



## sunnysmile

Congratulations, Gerrywins. You see, you have to come to my country to get visa.


----------



## meez

Hello everyone 

i just receive Email from my CO she told me i have an interviews in 2 weeks time both my partner, i don't know if anyone have pass through interviews before i just need some info


----------



## meez

Hello Gerrywins;

am so happy for you big congratulation, enjoy your life when there


----------



## Gerrywins

sunnysmile said:


> Congratulations, Gerrywins. You see, you have to come to my country to get visa.


hahaha very funny.But yes, seems your country has been great to me. I'm in Dubrovnik, where are you?


----------



## sunnysmile

I am in Rijeka. My wife said if you come near or through our town to come for a cup of coffee and chat.


----------



## Lenkki

Oh that is the best news Gerrywins!!! Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## titotito

Today I received email of Notification of the grant of a PARTNER (MIGRANT) (Class BC) PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa.
Thanks all, first of all thanks Melanabdul, CollegeGirl, Gerrywins, Kangaro, Marjan .Without your information to me it was more difficult to prepare application. I would like to hear that all of you will soon have good news, because I'm sure you deserve.
For those who have yet to apply, as required by the embassy in Berlin I have not compiled form 888.


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations titotito!


----------



## jjferrandis

Congratulations titotito!


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATULATIONS, Tito!!!!! So excited for you!!!! 

And all without form 80! You lucky duck you! Hahahaha.


----------



## kangaro

Congrats!! Tito.... Happy that Berlin's moving!


----------



## sisko

Congrats Tito! Good to hear Berlin is moving. May I ask who was your CO?


----------



## titotito

sisko said:


> Congrats Tito! Good to hear Berlin is moving. May I ask who was your CO?


Hi Sisko, my CO was BJ.I had no interview, just a response after sending email, it was about the third month after.


----------



## sisko

Indeed nice and quick! Congrats again Tito. I applied 29-Jan and still waiting, hope JK hears my prayer...


----------



## img68

titotito said:


> Today I received email of Notification of the grant of a PARTNER (MIGRANT) (Class BC) PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa.
> Thanks all, first of all thanks Melanabdul, CollegeGirl, Gerrywins, Kangaro, Marjan .Without your information to me it was more difficult to prepare application. I would like to hear that all of you will soon have good news, because I'm sure you deserve.
> For those who have yet to apply, as required by the embassy in Berlin I have not compiled form 888.


Una notizia meravigliosa. What a wonderful news!! 
How long have you been waiting?
I am so tired of waiting and it's just 4 months... 

Probably they didn't ask for the 888 because you were married for a long time. 
In bocca al canguro in australia!


----------



## Hayat

I applied for my partner visa in Feb 2013 but my CO dint asked for any medicals uptill now although i submitted my police checks with the application.


----------



## eraldo

Congratulazioni tito, i got the same co ..so i hope is a good sign,how long have been you wait?


----------



## titotito

img68 said:


> Una notizia meravigliosa. What a wonderful news!!
> How long have you been waiting?
> I am so tired of waiting and it's just 4 months...
> 
> Probably they didn't ask for the 888 because you were married for a long time.
> In bocca al canguro in australia!


 I have been waiting exactly 5 months and 2 weeks. I think it's average timeline in Berlin.So, have patience still 40 days.


----------



## pixiespirate

yaaayy congrats titotito!!

our CO is BJ as well and its 4 months now, so maybe we also have to go one more, would be so good


----------



## sisko

I just got my visa. I got an email and I could not believe it. Am over the moon. We fly out on 27-Aug, so now we can relax and plan ahead. Hope all you guys on this forum get your visas soon. This journey would have been much harder without you guys...


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Awww, congrats sisko!!!!!! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## jjferrandis

There is quite a movement in Berlin Embassy! Many congratulations!!!


----------



## img68

WOW!!! Congratulations and good luck in your new australian life.
So after the end of july they have started with the visas of 2013. Good!!


----------



## cdiddy

visa granted!!!
busy week for the embassy here!


----------



## sasasou

Lilia said:


> I am not really sure but I think the exception could be based on the fact that when you apply onshore its most likely that you have some aussie family/friends to sign the stat. declaration as it must be signed by AUS citizens. But when you apply offshore maybe its not always you have the aussie family/friends to sign it, like for example on our case. We are a Danish family moving to AUS, it just happened that my husband has the AUS citizenship because he was born in AUS when his Danish parents lived there for some time. Apart from that no any connection to AUS, no any aussie family/friends. I have seen somewhere that the stat. dec. 888 could also be signed by non aussie citizens but in reality it has no legal power that way. So maybe thats the reason why they don't always ask for it offshore. But as I said I am not sure, just my guess.


Hi Lilia,

your answer is consistent with what my CO told me - so good guess.
I applied offshore and had an interview with my CO. During the interview, one of the questions was: Wh did you not submit form 888? (I have to add, I have been for quite a while in Oz before) I said to her, that we thought about it, but then decided, that there must be a reason why they did not ask for it, or respectively, it would have been on the list, if they had wanted it. She then answered to me, that because it is an offshore application, many partners haven't actually lived together in Oz, and thus cannot provide a stet dec from an Australian person. This is the reason why they do not ask explicitly for it. I was then asked to submit form 888 within 4 weeks of the interview.

Warm regards,

sasa


----------



## sasasou

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi my lovely Berliners. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> " Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance."
> 
> I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013.
> 
> I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


HI Gerrywins,

I have been going through the partner visa process last year and I remember you and your story a lot from your posts.
I came back to have a look whats currently happening at the Berlin Embassy, and I can honestly say that I am more than thrilled to see that after such an incredibly long time, you and your fiance will be able to live together.

All the best,

sasa


----------



## img68

cdiddy said:


> visa granted!!!
> busy week for the embassy here!


OHH 
Yes, congrats to you too!!!! Maybe the holidays influenced berlin COs good mood


----------



## Lilia

Great to see that there is a good movement in Berlin! Quite a few grants recently! Great! 

Congrants to all those who have been granted their visas and best of luck with the new life in AUS ))


----------



## lehine

cdiddy said:


> visa granted!!!
> busy week for the embassy here!


congrats!!!!  very happy for you!

I applied just one day later than you, I think, getting nervous now.. may I ask who your CO is? BJ?


----------



## cdiddy

lehine said:


> congrats!!!!  very happy for you!
> 
> I applied just one day later than you, I think, getting nervous now.. may I ask who your CO is? BJ?


thanks! my CO is KM


----------



## Marjan

Congrats everyone who just got granted their visa! Thats awesome news 

My fiance just went back to aus a few days ago after a short holiday.. So as you can understand i'm a bit sad and frustrated about everything..
We're in our 7th month now and i got a feeling we still got a long road to go. Mostly due to my sons medicals. I've send them all the reports almost 6 weeks ago and i havent heard anything since. Frustrating how slow they are.. i do realise they have more medicals to clear but yeh.

Or i'm just being too negative. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is still waiting.. Good luck!


----------



## Gerrywins

sasasou said:


> HI Gerrywins,
> 
> I have been going through the partner visa process last year and I remember you and your story a lot from your posts.
> I came back to have a look whats currently happening at the Berlin Embassy, and I can honestly say that I am more than thrilled to see that after such an incredibly long time, you and your fiance will be able to live together.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> sasa


Hi Sasa,

Thanks for your message. July was indeed a wonderful month for my fiance and I. Thank you and I wish you and all other berliners a speedy grant too.


----------



## img68

Marjan said:


> Congrats everyone who just got granted their visa! Thats awesome news
> 
> My fiance just went back to aus a few days ago after a short holiday.. So as you can understand i'm a bit sad and frustrated about everything..
> We're in our 7th month now and i got a feeling we still got a long road to go. Mostly due to my sons medicals. I've send them all the reports almost 6 weeks ago and i havent heard anything since. Frustrating how slow they are.. i do realise they have more medicals to clear but yeh.
> 
> Or i'm just being too negative.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is still waiting.. Good luck!


Don't loose hope... the visa will arrive. 
At the moment, in Berlin they are working, so it's probably a matter of few weeks. I know it's hard when weeks seem longer that years, but that's all we can do: keep hope up and have faith.


----------



## Marjan

It's really quiet here?! how is everyone?


----------



## lehine

I just got my partner visa 309 granted!!!!    waited more or less exactly 6 months!


----------



## img68

Marjan said:


> It's really quiet here?! how is everyone?


I was wondering the same thing lately... is there life on mars.. oops .. berlin embassy? 
Probably they are just waiting for the results of the elections. 
I think that as soon as there will be a new government in Australia, we will know our fate.
Be prepared to head to cangurooland!!!


----------



## img68

lehine said:


> I just got my partner visa 309 granted!!!!    waited more or less exactly 6 months!


WOW!! Great Congratulations
They are alive in berlin and processing visas!!!!!!!!
They are not like the officers in italian Public Administration that stop working, while waiting for the results of elections (and we have elections every year!).


----------



## rhirhi

lehine said:


> I just got my partner visa 309 granted!!!!    waited more or less exactly 6 months!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Marjan

Congratulations! Thats great news!


----------



## Marjan

Hitting the 8th month mark on the 14th i really really hope we get some good news soon.. I need some answers so we can plan things as we found out 2 weeks ago that i'm pregnant..


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Huge congrats on the visa grant, Lehine. 

And congrats to you, too, Marjan! What an unexpected blessing.  Make sure you let your CO know that you're expecting if you haven't yet. It won't speed things up, most likely, but they'll want to know anyway.


----------



## jjferrandis

lehine said:


> I just got my partner visa 309 granted!!!!    waited more or less exactly 6 months!


Many Congratulations!!!

How did the Embassy inform you? By email?

Are you moving to Australia soon?

My medical checks for partner visa 309/100 were submitted 38 days after you... Can this value be used as a reference?


----------



## Marjan

Thank you CollegeGirl, We're suprised but very happy! 

I know it wont speed things up but you're right they want/need to know everything. I'll send her an email tomorrow.


----------



## AJ67

Marjan said:


> Hitting the 8th month mark on the 14th i really really hope we get some good news soon.. I need some answers so we can plan things as we found out 2 weeks ago that i'm pregnant..


Wow Marjan!! Congratulations on becoming pregnant
Hopefully everything goes your way from now on
You´ve waited long enough for your visa,only good things from now on!! 
Best of luck!! xoxo


----------



## Marjan

Thank you AJ!

I hope so too, just have to wait and see i guess.

How is life in Aussieland? hehe.


----------



## AJ67

Marjan said:


> Thank you AJ!
> 
> I hope so too, just have to wait and see i guess.
> 
> How is life in Aussieland? hehe.


Life is good,mate  Bumpy start getting back together after 8 months apart but now it´s great  
Spring is here and it´s nice and warm  Just need a bit of rain (been very dry) and it will green up and become just perfect!!
I think we´re in for a long hot summer ...phew!! Be prepared!!


----------



## Marjan

AJ67 said:


> Life is good,mate  Bumpy start getting back together after 8 months apart but now it´s great
> Spring is here and it´s nice and warm  Just need a bit of rain (been very dry) and it will green up and become just perfect!!
> I think we´re in for a long hot summer ...phew!! Be prepared!!


Must have been a lot of getting used to being together 24/7 after that long! Glad it's all good now. 
That sounds great, really.

I cant wait to go there with my kids and finally be a family.. soon hopefully.


----------



## kangaro

Aguri!!! Marjan let ur Co know u r expecting, it might help to finalize the case quickly,


----------



## pixiespirate

yayyy congrats to your visa grants!! must be such a great feeling!! and always good for us waiting, that there is movement in berlin  was so quiet in here for a few days!

crossing the 5 months border next week


----------



## chocolate

Hey guys,
I've been looking around this Forum for a while now and it became a real habbit to me 
I am german and my pertner is australian. We've been together for nearly 3 years now and applied for my 309/100 visa on April 25th.
I'm getting closer to the 5 months now and I'm getting more nervous every day.
I can't wait for the day to return back home, same as you all probably  
I'd like to know if anyone has MB as CO as well and how you find him?!

Thanks, good luck and a speedy grant to all of us waiting!


----------



## img68

MB is a very silent CO... I applied 5 days before you and he's my CO.
The average time is 6 months for standard applications. 

So just a little wait of a month.


----------



## chocolate

I know, I Keep telling myself not to get excited before October, but hope is still there that it will be faster


----------



## lehine

thank you so much for your congratulations 

I also wanted to thank you all (especially CollegeGirl) here in this forum for your help! I got great advice here and without you, I would not have been able to collect all the required documents etc - especially as my partner was sometimes a little bit too "laid-back" and relaxed during our process of collecting evidence (Australian guys!  ) , that is I had to do most of the research on my own and organise stuff. 
Thank you very much!!! It's a great forum and I appreciate all your help!

I promise, I won't let you alone  I will have sooo many questions before I move to Australia and also when it comes to getting the permanent visa. Now, I am getting nervous about moving and my biggest fear is not to find a job I like (I am a teacher).

My CO informed me per email. I visited my partner in Australia for 6 weeks and before I flew there, I wrote my CO my flight details and mentioned, that we hoped to hear from her soon concerning a decision on our visa. She replied that I should send her an email once I have again departed Australia so that she could grant the visa - yay  and just 1 day after my return to Germany, I got the visa


----------



## louiseb

img68 said:


> MB is a very silent CO... I applied 5 days before you and he's my CO.
> The average time is 6 months for standard applications.
> 
> So just a little wait of a month.


Is this the same CO with Mc as part of his surname if it is he is very quick and he has a scottish surname which my dear is a good thing in Germany, he doesnt mess around and within 2 days he granted me my visa after waiting months from another CO


----------



## CollegeGirl

If MB are his initials... his surname wouldn't start with M, Louise.  <3


----------



## Lilia

I also have MB as my CO and he is not very talkative indeed. I have only heard once from him so far when he informed me that he is my CO and asked for the medicals. After that silence...


----------



## Marjan

I've send an email to MR a week ago..Asked about my son's medicals aswell. They got the papers 2 months ago but Still no answer. Makes me wonder because she is always pretty quick to reply... who knows maybe we're lucky and the next email we'll get is a grant visa (can only hope haha)


----------



## img68

Since had the impression that my silent CO (and DIAC) is reading this forum, I will write him a note here to celebrate my 5 months of wait. A note with the things I would like to tell him, if I could.
It's quite long, so sorry if i get boring. 

Dear MB, my dear silent CO, 
it's 5 long months that I am here in Italy, waiting for the visa that will open my new australian life with my lawfully wedded husband. Soon my italian work contract here will be over, I have said all my farewells. I have passed all the stages: happy to be back to my home country, depressed (why do I have to leave, can't he come over?), doubtful (have I done the right thing? I am happy here!), desperate (why am I waiting alone), hopeless (I miss him, I miss my australian life), now I am psychologically prepared to leave.
I am ready to fly away.
This is my past and I am tired of living in a life that is gone, Australia will be my new country. No country is perfect, I will have to accept all the contradictions and the things I don't like, but I am sure that a bright new life is waiting for me.
I have waited to marry my husband for over 3 decades (yes we met when we were very young, almost children). Now I can't believe that the cute and shy anglosaxon boy is my hubby. It's a very romantic and adventurous story, like in a movie, you know it, you read all the details on the relationship thing. And every line is very true. Tears, passion, rage and anger, separations, divorces, intercontinental love and finally happiness were the mixture that built our relationship.

When are you going to grant my visa?
Anyway, no matter when this partner visa will arrive. 
I will travel to Australia to live with my husband in november. 
So if you grant it before, it's better, if not I will go on a tourist visa and travel abroad every 3 months. Good excuse also for an extended holiday!

Anyway dear CO, I have to thank you. This long wait has helped me to fully accept this big leap forward and its consequences. I am not young anymore: life experience and the fear to make mistakes makes big decisions harder.
So I am waiting to hear from you soon. 
Best Regards


----------



## Marjan

I just recieved an email from MR saying that she is pleased to advise us that my sons medicals are cleared! yay! And she will contact us within two weeks about our application.. so as you all might understand i'm getting very excited and hope this means we will get the visa soon!


----------



## img68

Marjan said:


> I just recieved an email from MR saying that she is pleased to advise us that my sons medicals are cleared! yay! And she will contact us within two weeks about our application.. so as you all might understand i'm getting very excited and hope this means we will get the visa soon!


yes you will. Be full of hope and it will happen!


----------



## rhirhi

Hey guys,

I hope you all had a nice weekend  
I was just wondering if any of you submitted stat dec's with your application to Berlin although it says on the website to wait until they tell you too? I'm asking because i read one person didn't, and then they questioned them why and asked them to send then (which i assume hold's up the process, not to mention that it look's less 'solid' (socially) with out them). 

Also, if we want to write statement's for each of the categories to explain your situation (Nature of the household etc) would we need to have them certified? or is it just official documents like birth certificates etc? Did you just have official thing's translated? it seems pointless to translate a bill that says nothing about it's description...only the price and company name. Is it okay to just write on the bill 'electricity bill' for example?

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you're just writing little cover notes for each of those categories those definitely don't need to be certified, rhirhi. Not sure about bill translation, though, or state decs in Berlin - hopefully someone else will come along and answer those.


----------



## rhirhi

CollegeGirl said:


> If you're just writing little cover notes for each of those categories those definitely don't need to be certified, rhirhi. Not sure about bill translation, though, or state decs in Berlin - hopefully someone else will come along and answer those.


I'll take any advice I can get! Thanks CollegeGirl


----------



## onemorecountry

I applied through Vienna, not Berlin and didn't translate our german bills or my German and Austrian police certificates. I didn't get any request for translation.
I marked my bills in different colours by type though (water, household items, rent, travel etc.) and provided an English Explanation what colour meant what

and instead of getting my birth certificate translated i got an international one (i think they are available in switzerland too) because it was much cheaper.


----------



## rhirhi

onemorecountry said:


> I applied through Vienna, not Berlin and didn't translate our german bills or my German and Austrian police certificates. I didn't get any request for translation. I marked my bills in different colours by type though (water, household items, rent, travel etc.) and provided an English Explanation what colour meant what and instead of getting my birth certificate translated i got an international one (i think they are available in switzerland too) because it was much cheaper.


Okay! Thanks for the info!


----------



## pixiespirate

to give u all a bit of hope 

we ve just been told our visa is close to finalisation and that they only need a new police check to finalise it!! 

so things are moving in berlin, our CO has also just come back from holiday!


----------



## jjferrandis

pixiespirate said:


> to give u all a bit of hope
> 
> we ve just been told our visa is close to finalisation and that they only need a new police check to finalise it!!
> 
> so things are moving in berlin, our CO has also just come back from holiday!


That's really good news!

I'm just curious why did they asked you again for the Police check? Is it a normal procedure?

Can I ask you when did you submit the medicals? I'm calcultating the average time in Berlin Embassy for 309 & 100 visas, average days and months from the day of visa application, and average days and months since day of medicals submitted. I will send you guys the results soon.


----------



## pixiespirate

i ve heard that the police check is only valid for a year and mine was not brand new when we submitted the application and it needs to be valid when they grant the visa i guess.

we ve got the information that they received the medicals on 24/06. i dont know why its not showing in my signature..


----------



## img68

pixiespirate said:


> i ve heard that the police check is only valid for a year and mine was not brand new when we submitted the application and it needs to be valid when they grant the visa i guess.
> 
> we ve got the information that they received the medicals on 24/06. i dont know why its not showing in my signature..


So you applied 10 days before me, maybe it's also a matter of few weeks also for me... Uh.. We will write our silent CO next week asking some practical info about the visa, maybe he will give us also some hope.

"There's a light, ... over at the Frankestein Place
There's a light ... in the darkness of everybody's life"
(Rocky Horror Picture Show)


----------



## Marjan

Well lets hope October will be our month img68 and Pixiespirate!

Oct 14th will be 9 months for us and our CO said 6 to 9 months. Her last email was very postive, my feeling says it is very close!

Fingers crossed


----------



## jjferrandis

Hi again. As I commented before I'm doing some statistics with Excel based on the timelines shown in this forum. View All Family & Spouse Timelines

Data used:

- I'm using data from 25th of September 2012 up to today. 1 year back from today.

- I'm using just data for 309 and 100 visas that have been already granted.

The results are:

1) Considering only applications through Berlin.

1.a. Average time from day of application up to visa granted = 175 days / 5.8 months
1.b. Average time from day that medicals are submitted up to visa granted = 112 days / 3.7 months

2) Considering all applications (all embassies around the world)

2.a. Average time from day of application up to visa granted = 161 days / 5.4 months
2.b. . Average time from day that medicals are submitted up to visa = 103 days / 3.4 months.

So putting the example of my case and using just the data and averages from Berlin.

I applied on 09/05/2013 + 175 days = *30/10/2013* (Statistical forecast based on average 1.a)

also

I submitted my medicals on 11/06/2013 + 112 days = *01/10/2013* (Statistical forecast based on average 1.b)

Conclusion: Both values are good statistical references but as you can see it is not the same forecast result, but I believe that we can assume that the visa will be granted between both dates (if your case follow the statistical tendency). So I do hope my visa gets granted in October too&#8230;Fingers crossed as we have a wedding in Sydney early November so we may stay.

If you want the Excel file or you want me to calculate your forecast just let me know. The Excel can be adjusted by many factors, dates, country of application, embassy of application&#8230; giving you the average result as above.


----------



## img68

I love statistics!! It was my favourite subject in University.
And it's great job, thank you.


----------



## rhirhi

jferrandis that is so cool!  I wish I had applied already so you could tell me! Haha


----------



## chocolate

I can`t believe it!!! I just got my Visum!!! It took 5 months and one day!!!
I`m so excited!!!!


----------



## jjferrandis

chocolate said:


> I can`t believe it!!! I just got my Visum!!! It took 5 months and one day!!!
> I`m so excited!!!!


Sooo good! Congratulations! 5 months and 1 day! That's really good news.

Did you get granted with the 100 subclass too?

All the best!


----------



## img68

*I got it!!!*

I GOT MY 309 VISA GRANTED!!!! 
In 5 months and a half time. No Stat. Declaration needed.
I was sitting in my office desk, I saw the mail on my smartphone and I started screaming, jumping and crying like a child...and had nearly a heart attack.
All my workmates were so happy for me and started hugging and kissing me, you know we are italians and very friendly and we cry easily!!
Now it's time to think about the move. And start my new life.
Thank you to all of you !! This forum helped to overcome the sad moments and it's a source of precious information.
I hope that those who are waiting won't wait too long.
God Bless all of you.


----------



## rhirhi

Wow! Congratulations to you both!!!! 

So nice to read your story! All the best


----------



## jjferrandis

img68 said:


> I GOT MY 309 VISA GRANTED!!!!
> In 5 months and a half time. No Stat. Declaration needed.
> I was sitting in my office desk, I saw the mail on my smartphone and I started screaming, jumping and crying like a child...and had nearly a heart attack.
> All my workmates were so happy for me and started hugging and kissing me, you know we are italians and very friendly and we cry easily!!
> Now it's time to think about the move. And start my new life.
> Thank you to all of you !! This forum helped to overcome the sad moments and it's a source of precious information.
> I hope that those who are waiting won't wait too long.
> God Bless all of you.


Soooo good!!!! Congratulations!!!

I'm getting really excited as I'm getting pretty close to the 5 months.

All the very best!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, I am SO HAPPY for you both, img and chocolate! Img, I'm tearing up too at your description of your reaction... that's going to be mine, too, if we're approved! BIG HUGS!


----------



## Marjan

A big congratulations to the both of you! That is amazing news! 

Wow berlin is moving fast.. :O Who's next ?  

xx


----------



## Mitch33

jjferrandis said:


> The results are:
> 
> 1) Considering only applications through Berlin.
> 
> 1.a. Average time from day of application up to visa granted = 175 days / 5.8 months
> 1.b. Average time from day that medicals are submitted up to visa granted = 112 days / 3.7 months


Wow, fantastic work on the stats. Can I just clarify with your 2nd point regarding medical. Is it 3.7 months presuming that you submitted the visa application without a medical, and they've requested it from you?

My partner and I are currently getting the medical done before we lodge the visa application, in the hopes it will speed up the process. Is this the case for anyone?

p.s. congratulations to img68 and chocolate for your recent approvals!


----------



## chocolate

Thank you all!! This Forum has gotten me through the Long waiting period.
And suddenly everything is moving so fast.
I`m flying back to Melbourne on the 12th of October, less than 2 weeks and since then I still have to work, so time will be flying past and I`ll probably have Trouble getting everything organised in time!
But then those 2 weeks seem to be the longest ever. Sometimes I just want to go to sleep and wake up on the 11th, so that I can pack up my things and go


----------



## jjferrandis

Mitch33 said:


> Wow, fantastic work on the stats. Can I just clarify with your 2nd point regarding medical. Is it 3.7 months presuming that you submitted the visa application without a medical, and they've requested it from you?
> 
> My partner and I are currently getting the medical done before we lodge the visa application, in the hopes it will speed up the process. Is this the case for anyone?
> 
> p.s. congratulations to img68 and chocolate for your recent approvals!


Thanks Mitch33, 

The idea of taking the date of the medical submitted as reference date is just because one reason, the embassy requests the medical when the initial assessment against relevant legislative requirements for the visa application has been completed. Therefore we can assume that at that point all the paperwork is OK and is just about the medical and their internal process after.

About your idea of getting the medicals at the time of application, as far I understand in the application form they do recommend to wait for the medical check until they request it. I asked time ago why and the response was that deppending the case they can ask for more checks during the medicals, imagine for example that you have been living or travelling in a country where there are some risks (you specified these details in your initial application) they could ask you for some extra tests. Not all medicals are the same. But I guess that you can have the medicals before and if they don't request more will speed up the process.

You can take the 3.7 months average time when you get the response from the embassy that everything is OK and you just need to wait for the visa.

Thanks and all the very best to you and everybody in this amazing forum!


----------



## Mitch33

jjferrandis said:


> Thanks Mitch33,
> 
> The idea of taking the date of the medical submitted as reference date is just because one reason, the embassy requests the medical when the initial assessment against relevant legislative requirements for the visa application has been completed. Therefore we can assume that at that point all the paperwork is OK and is just about the medical and their internal process after.
> 
> About your idea of getting the medicals at the time of application, as far I understand in the application form they do recommend to wait for the medical check until they request it. I asked time ago why and the response was that deppending the case they can ask for more checks during the medicals, imagine for example that you have been living or travelling in a country where there are some risks (you specified these details in your initial application) they could ask you for some extra tests. Not all medicals are the same. But I guess that you can have the medicals before and if they don't request more will speed up the process.
> 
> You can take the 3.7 months average time when you get the response from the embassy that everything is OK and you just need to wait for the visa.
> 
> Thanks and all the very best to you and everybody in this amazing forum!


Ok great thanks for the clarification.


----------



## eraldo

congratulation a i img 68 and chocolate ,so happy for you ,now im in the trid month.......is so stressfull this long wait ..i hope to get my for december.god bless you


----------



## rhirhi

@jjferrandis: I assume that means people send their Medical assessment in on average 2.1 months after they've applied? I'm asking because we would like to move to Australia in January 2015 and the Medicals cannot be older than 1 year when you enter Australia. We were thinking mid-late December would be a good time to apply as we assume they would ask for the Medicals at the start of February 2013 which would be perfect. I hope you this isn't confusing you! Haha. 

Also, for anyone else like myself that was wondering about the stat dec's when applying to Berlin Embassy, I phoned this morning and she said please do NOT include stat decs when you apply unless they are essential in your application (e.g. You lived with your family and need them to state so). I was told if it were necessary they will ask for the stat decs later in the process and it will not hold up the time frame of your visa being granted.


----------



## cofcof

rhirhi said:


> @jjferrandis: I assume that means people send their Medical assessment in on average 2.1 months after they've applied? I'm asking because we would like to move to Australia in January 2015 and the Medicals cannot be older than 1 year when you enter Australia. We were thinking mid-late December would be a good time to apply as we assume they would ask for the Medicals at the start of February 2013 which would be perfect. I hope you this isn't confusing you! Haha.
> 
> Also, for anyone else like myself that was wondering about the stat dec's when applying to Berlin Embassy, I phoned this morning and she said please do NOT include stat decs when you apply unless they are essential in your application (e.g. You lived with your family and need them to state so). I was told if it were necessary they will ask for the stat decs later in the process and it will not hold up the time frame of your visa being granted.


I think most people get a case officer assigned within 1-3 weeks. Usually, first thing the case officer ask is medical (and police check if not yet provided). In my case, it was written that I need to provide the medical within 28 days.

Considering that current "claimed" processing time are 6-9 months, in your situation I would apply mid January 2014.

You might want to check when the visa application fee get updated too: they usually go up, and if they go up 1 of January, then you should apply right before to save a few $$


----------



## Marjan

I thought the medicals cant be older then a year when the visa is granted.

So that means we have to be in australia before feb 21st? Thats the date we did the medicals. Ofcourse we would try to get there asap after a grant (we hope to be in Aus by the end of this year) but what if it takes longer to get a grant. We're already waiting for almost 9 months now. 

Worst case we'd only have a few weeks to get in or have to redo the medicals?


----------



## cofcof

Marjan said:


> I thought the medicals cant be older then a year when the visa is granted.
> 
> So that means we have to be in australia before feb 21st? Thats the date we did the medicals. Ofcourse we would try to get there asap after a grant (we hope to be in Aus by the end of this year) but what if it takes longer to get a grant. We're already waiting for almost 9 months now.
> 
> Worst case we'd only have a few weeks to get in or have to redo the medicals?


It seems to me that medical and police check are only valid a year, and that when the visa is granted, you have to enter before the end of validity of your medical and/or police check.

From the booklet (1127.pdf on the immigration website) page 19, it claims that if the processing time goes above 12 months, you will be required more medical exams.

Marjan, if I was you, I would contact the CO at 10 months (after you medical date) in a concise email asking if you will need to redo your medical, and to inquiry about the limit date of entry in case your visa get granted soon.


----------



## sunnysmile

If the process needs more time CO can extend medicals for further 6 months.


----------



## Marjan

cofcof said:


> It seems to me that medical and police check are only valid a year, and that when the visa is granted, you have to enter before the end of validity of your medical and/or police check.
> 
> From the booklet (1127.pdf on the immigration website) page 19, it claims that if the processing time goes above 12 months, you will be required more medical exams.
> 
> Marjan, if I was you, I would contact the CO at 10 months (after you medical date) in a concise email asking if you will need to redo your medical, and to inquiry about the limit date of entry in case your visa get granted soon.


My sons medicals were refferd and needed more medical information. Only just got a clearance for his medicals 1.5 week ago. Co did say in that same email she would contact us again within 2 weeks about our application. So that would be this week. I hope that this saying we're getting an answer very soon. 
But what if we still have to wait longer and need to do medicals all over again will his medicals get refferd again?? Police check is vaild till dec 19th 2013. We applied for the PMV on jan 14th 2013.


----------



## cofcof

Don't panic, lets see what your CO will tell you in his email first!


----------



## CollegeGirl

rhirhi said:


> @jjferrandis: I assume that means people send their Medical assessment in on average 2.1 months after they've applied? I'm asking because we would like to move to Australia in January 2015 and the Medicals cannot be older than 1 year when you enter Australia. We were thinking mid-late December would be a good time to apply as we assume they would ask for the Medicals at the start of February 2013 which would be perfect. I hope you this isn't confusing you! Haha.
> 
> Also, for anyone else like myself that was wondering about the stat dec's when applying to Berlin Embassy, I phoned this morning and she said please do NOT include stat decs when you apply unless they are essential in your application (e.g. You lived with your family and need them to state so). I was told if it were necessary they will ask for the stat decs later in the process and it will not hold up the time frame of your visa being granted.


I really don't understand this. Berlin seems to be the ONLY embassy that thinks stat decs are optional... it's bizarre! I mean... lucky for you folks! The only downside to that is that they probably give you a 28-day time frame to get them back to them once requested, which can be difficult when you're organizing stat decs from other people.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Marjan said:


> My sons medicals were refferd and needed more medical information. Only just got a clearance for his medicals 1.5 week ago. Co did say in that same email she would contact us again within 2 weeks about our application. So that would be this week. I hope that this saying we're getting an answer very soon.
> But what if we still have to wait longer and need to do medicals all over again will his medicals get refferd again?? Police check is vaild till dec 19th 2013. We applied for the PMV on jan 14th 2013.


Marjan, I wouldn't worry. As Sunnysmile said, the CO can extend their validity for a certain period of time, and if your son has only just gone through the referral process, it would make no sense for them to make him do that all over again. I have never heard of them doing that in similar cases, so I think you can relax. 

When did you do his medical originally? Just wondering how long it took them to clear once they were referred. Referrals were taking 3-4 months, but seem to be moving much more quickly these days.


----------



## rhirhi

CollegeGirl said:


> I really don't understand this. Berlin seems to be the ONLY embassy that thinks stat decs are optional... it's bizarre! I mean... lucky for you folks! The only downside to that is that they probably give you a 28-day time frame to get them back to them once requested, which can be difficult when you're organizing stat decs from other people.


I know...and I think those statements add to your application....I'd actually prefer to submit them but I don't what to annoy them -.-


----------



## Marjan

CollegeGirl said:


> Marjan, I wouldn't worry. As Sunnysmile said, the CO can extend their validity for a certain period of time, and if your son has only just gone through the referral process, it would make no sense for them to make him do that all over again. I have never heard of them doing that in similar cases, so I think you can relax.
> 
> When did you do his medical originally? Just wondering how long it took them to clear once they were referred. Referrals were taking 3-4 months, but seem to be moving much more quickly these days.


Good to know that it can be extened.. lil less worry.

We did our medicals on feb 21st this year. In april we recieved a clearance for me and my daughter. But my son his medicals were referred (ADHD and PDD-Nos and goes to a special school). In june i got an email where i got asked to send reports from school and his specialist. I've send these on the 5th of july and on sept 18th i finally recieved his clearance. So from the date he did his medicals till the clearance took close to 7 months.

And about the stat decs.. i did send them with the application anyway.


----------



## CollegeGirl

WOW. That's a long time, even for referred medicals! Yikes.


----------



## Marjan

I know! It was very stressful because i have read it should be close to 4 months. I kinda gave up and figured he wouldnt get a clearance. I have read so many stories about cases with the same "disorders" which didnt get approved. So it came as a big suprise and a happy dance on skype with my partner!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm hoping that in my case since we provided them up front with all the documentation from specialists that they could possibly want, and it's been nearly four months without us hearing anything from them, that we'll know soon, either way, whether they're accepting or rejecting me. Who knows, though. I hope we don't have three more months wait ahead of us.


----------



## Marjan

I hope so too, The whole visa process is already very stressful and then adding a medical referral which took 7 months.. Sleepless nights really. 

Fingers crossed you get your medical clearance very soon!


----------



## img68

Thank everybody for the greetings!
We didn't provide any stat decl and we have lived together only for 4 months and got married in the last month before submitting. We had really no joint bank account.. and no social evidence (except few photos with friends and family). 
We gave them only 12 photos (well, including those of our previous relationship of 20 years before..we looked so young and cute). 
To be very honest, our applications was very "slim" and we were surprised that it was enough for them.

So be positive, Marjan the approval can be just round the corner.


----------



## Marjan

Our application is very slim too, No skype history or facebook chats. Only 15 pictures from the past years. Letters from my brother and parents telling them about us and our relationship.Stat decs from his mum and grandmother and our own letters. And the things from the checklist they wanted. Thats about it. We are in a relationship since december 2008. We hope that says enough about how strong we are as a couple. we have been trough so much, many ups and downs. But we're still together and our relationship is only getting stronger.


----------



## rhirhi

Imag68 thanks for sharing that! Makes me feel a little less worried


----------



## Marjan

I have spoken to my CO on the phone yesterday.

She needs a signature from my ex husband so i can take the kids. I hope to arrange that within a week.
She also said that she will grant us our visa as soon as she gets those papers. 

Sooo i'm shocked.. happy.. scared. Omg.


----------



## rhirhi

Marjan said:


> I have spoken to my CO on the phone yesterday. She needs a signature from my ex husband so i can take the kids. I hope to arrange that within a week. She also said that she will grant us our visa as soon as she gets those papers. Sooo i'm shocked.. happy.. scared. Omg.


That's great news Marjan! Hopefully things go smoothly for you


----------



## Lilia

img68 said:


> I GOT MY 309 VISA GRANTED!!!!
> In 5 months and a half time. No Stat. Declaration needed.
> I was sitting in my office desk, I saw the mail on my smartphone and I started screaming, jumping and crying like a child...and had nearly a heart attack.
> All my workmates were so happy for me and started hugging and kissing me, you know we are italians and very friendly and we cry easily!!
> Now it's time to think about the move. And start my new life.
> Thank you to all of you !! This forum helped to overcome the sad moments and it's a source of precious information.
> I hope that those who are waiting won't wait too long.
> God Bless all of you.


Congrats with your visa! Great news! How much time did they give you to enter Australia if I may ask?


----------



## omamaamansikka

Hello all

I thought my husband and I could throw our hat into the mix as we have also joined the Berlin Embassy visa queue. We applied for a Partner Visa Offshore Temporary (Subclasses 309).

Here are our statistics:

- Wife: Finnish/Australian (dual citizen) (age 27)
- Husband: Swedish (age 34)
- Wifes immediate family all reside in Australia and are citizens
- No previous marriages or children between us
- No criminal records
- Both with strong professional career backgrounds

Application submitted (courier): 25 Sept 2013
Medicals submitted: 25 Sept 2013
Police certs submitted: 25 Sept 2013
Payment taken: 26 Sept 2013

We submitted statutory declarations from both of my parents but decided to err on the side of caution when it came to oversaturating our application with more than was absolutely necessary. 

It is likely that I will have to travel to Australia at the end of October for my work. 

I have noticed on here that many (but far from all) have been allocated a Berlin embassy CO approximately 10 days after applying. This is of particular interest to me because it is our intent for me to permanently relocate at this time (end of Oct) and (ideally) for my Husband to join me on a tourist visa (unless by some divine miracle we are granted his spouse visa prior to this). This would entail notifying our CO in the interests of transparency and honesty. 

Our understanding is that our financial circumstances need to be such that he can display at least 1000 dollars p/month of intended stay. Our hope is that we could show funds that were adequate for a 12 month tourist visa. 

Given our ongoing partner visa application, do you believe we would be asked for a security deposit to ensure he left after 12 months? Common sense tells me that they would anticipate us relying on receiving the spouse visa during this 12 month period. I wonder what the ramifications of this process might be.

Also, I wondered if any of you felt that our circumstances in particular placed us in the category of "easy-to-handle" as opposed to "harder-to-handle". In our minds our circumstances are very straight-forward (ha - I laugh as I type this - who would have ever thought after the agony of putting together our application I would now refer to anything relating to visas as "straight-forward"). Perhaps that is a silly question and I am thinking out loud in hopes that this forum would be understanding and supportive. 

Good luck to one and all - may we all receive what we so desperately desire!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi omamaamansikka - Welcome to the boards.  

It is definitely very common on these boards for the applicant to visit Australia while their partner visa is processing. DIBP (formerly DIAC) has gotten more and more accustomed to this (and some officers are even recommending it themselves to clients) since processing is taking longer and longer. There are so many people who have done this here I wouldn't even be able to tell you where to start searching for them, but I've been a member of this forum for a year, and I can tell you 1) I have seen it done more times than I can count and 2) I have never, ever seen someone's visa delayed or jeopardized by doing it. 

There used to be a concern that the offshore partner visa would be accidentally approved while you were onshore, nullifying it. But now everything is electronic, so they would easily see you were onshore if they went to approve it. And as long as you have notified them in advance (if you don't have a CO yet, it is PERFECTLY fine to just use the general email address for this) there won't be a problem.

I understand wanting to be 100% sure about this with so much at stake. If you do end up sending it to the general e-mail address, you can always call them to verify they received it and that it's okay for you to make the trip. 

If they're ready to approve your visa while you're there on a tourist visa, they'll let you know you need to get offshore, and you can go anywhere in the world you want (NZ, Bali, back home, anywhere) as long as it's outside Australia. Let them know when you've booked your flight to leave, and again when you're offshore. Your grant will follow, generally pretty quickly. 

You shouldn't have too much trouble getting a tourist visa. Obviously there's no guarantee you'll get 12 months, but it sounds like you're doing everything you can to maximize your chances, and being from a very low-risk country and having already applied for a partner visa is a really big help.


----------



## omamaamansikka

CollegeGirl - were it in my powers to do so I would ensure your visa was granted with immediate effect. You should get paid for the advice and comfort you seem to bring to (at a guess) 100s of forum users. 

The notion that we could simply notify Berlin of our intentions to travel without the allocation of a CO has caused spirits in this household to rise this evening. 

The idea that a stranger to us would take the time to respond, in detail, to our questions and concerns is so so comforting. I would trawl these forums searching for some sort of insight for months before today finally committing to become a member. Im happy to note that it immediately became worth it!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Awwwwwww, omamaamansikka, that brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for your kind, kind words.  If only immigration took other people's opinions into account and I could be with my fiance right this minute.  Wednesday marks a year since we've been engaged and waiting on Immigration in one form or another (first for his PR, which took six months to process instead of the six weeks it was supposed to take, and now for my PMV). I've seen him for only two weeks in that year. It's so hard. 

I am so glad I was able to make things a little easier tonight for the two of you. That makes me so happy.


----------



## omamaamansikka

Surely, collegegirl, this is the ultimate litmus test for any couple. If you can stay together through this kind of pressure and discomfort I hope that there is truly a bright and joyous future ahead for you two. As a newly married couple I cant even begin to imagine what it must feel like not to be able to predict your immediate future let alone how this must effect you being able to make plans for a wedding. 

I truly do wonder if showing the immigration authorities your stellar involvement in this forum and your dedication towards all things visa/Australia - if they could possibly justify making you wait this long. 

Any day now. Surely. I will keep toes and fingers crossed for you. You deserve it. Im sure that the 1122 "likers" of your comments would agree with me. 

Stay strong! Youre an absolute star for being there for others whilst going through something challening yourself. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Mitch33

Hey all. An interesting tid bit of information for any German applicants. I just spoke to the Berlin Embassy visa helpline to get clarification on the translation of documents such as birth certificate, police search etc. They told me that since most of the CO's are German themselves, there will be no need for a translation since they can read it. However if your CO is not German then they will probably just call you to get you to arrange for a translation. But most of the time this isn't needed.

This is different to the booklets and FAQ's on the visa process so I thought I'd share.


----------



## rhirhi

Thanks Mitch33! 
I plan on just translating the birth certificate and rental contract....we won't translate the bills because they don't say much. If they can't work out "Energie" something has to be wrong with them hahaha


----------



## cofcof

Hi all,

Another bit of information that can be useful for people preparing their application: we called the Berlin embassy at the time of our application to ask about certified copies, and they told us that it was not necessary to get them certified.

This is also in contradiction with the booklet, this probably apply only to some offices, at least the Berlin one, and if you are in the process of preparing your application, it could save you some money. But please, ring first the Berlin embassy to double check


----------



## Mitch33

cofcof said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another bit of information that can be useful for people preparing their application: we called the Berlin embassy at the time of our application to ask about certified copies, and they told us that it was not necessary to get them certified.
> 
> This is also in contradiction with the booklet, this probably apply only to some offices, at least the Berlin one, and if you are in the process of preparing your application, it could save you some money. But please, ring first the Berlin embassy to double check


Actually yes they told me something similar the other day, that "we are trying to get away from asking for certified copies." Too bad I have already gotten everything certified before I called!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow... I wish all embassies would do that! What about for the things that have definitely needed to be certified (passport copies, birth certificate copies, etc.). Those too?


----------



## cofcof

CollegeGirl said:


> Wow... I wish all embassies would do that! What about for the things that have definitely needed to be certified (passport copies, birth certificate copies, etc.). Those too?


Well, I sent un-certified copies for all of that. I haven't heard any complain from my CO so far. I assume if they want certified copies, they will ask for it, and I will happily provide them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's amazing. Like I said, I wish all embassies would adopt that!


----------



## jjferrandis

Dear all,

Just a quick line to let you know that my Visa 309/100 was granted yesterday. 

Today is my wife's birthday so this is such an amazing present for us. 

Thank you all and I hope you all get granted with your Visas very soon!

Lots of love!


----------



## Mitch33

Wow congratulations, what a great birthday present! All the best.


----------



## cofcof

Congratulation and happy Bday to your wife


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jjferrandis

...and I guess the statistics work well with me. Prediction was for the 1st of October based on date of medicals submitted and 30th of October based on date of application. 

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Maureen

Big congratulations jjferrandis!


----------



## omamaamansikka

Hello gang,

Hubby and I made a happy discovery this morning and noticed our CO had reached out to us to ask for one further document. Its great to now know who to reach out to in the event we need to advise him of changes to our cirumstances in any way. 

Surprising how comforting it feels just to have a CO even though it in no way sheds light on what date we might receive our visa. 

Just sharing! Hope youre all well!


----------



## img68

Congratulations! 
Oh yes, I forgot to add that I can enter australia till the 18th of february, when the police certificate expires.
I will be moving down under next month.


----------



## pixiespirate

We ve got it!! )

This morning i got the very relieving email from our CO, after waiting for 2 long week for the new police check to arrive!

We ll go back to Oz in about 4 weeks already ))

Wish all of you the best and quick visa grants, thanks for being in this forum, share your experiences and make the waiting game a bit easier!


----------



## rhirhi

pixiespirate said:


> We ve got it!! ) This morning i got the very relieving email from our CO, after waiting for 2 long week for the new police check to arrive! We ll go back to Oz in about 4 weeks already )) Wish all of you the best and quick visa grants, thanks for being in this forum, share your experiences and make the waiting game a bit easier!


Congratulations pixiespirate!!


----------



## keen

to whom it may concern

sent from CO Berlin 22/10/2013

"Currently we are finalising applications lodged in April 2013"


----------



## bbbing

Hi All

Thought i'd add our application to the list.
Visa: PMV 300
Partner is from Germany
App sent: 19/06/2013
CO assigned: 27/06/2013
MEDICAL requested: 02/07/2013
MEDICAL done: 15/07/2013

Now we're just waiting and skyping with our fingers crossed


----------



## chiquita

Hi everyone! I am new here and this is my first post! My partner and I are getting ready to lodge our defacto partner visa offshore with the Berlin office. I was wondering how everyone handled the difference in the Berlin Checklist Vs the Offshore checklist on the immi site? the Berlin checklist seems to be very simple and to the point and doesn't say it has to be in four main categories of evidence etc...any help or advice on what your application looked like would be of great help. Thanks!


----------



## e7mma

Hello. I looked at the Berlin website and couldn't seem to find the checklist that you mention - where is it found? We will be applying next year and I am starting to organize our paperwork.


----------



## chiquita

e7mma said:


> Hello. I looked at the Berlin website and couldn't seem to find the checklist that you mention - where is it found? We will be applying next year and I am starting to organize our paperwork.


oh sorry it will not let me post a link to the page because I am a new member and I need at least 5 posts. sigh. I tried! I went to the "Partner and Family Migration" link on the Australian embassy in Berlin page and then clicked on "Migrating as a partner" and then you can see the checklist. then you choose the situation that applies to you. we are going for de facto so, I clicked on the de facto section. there are also separate lists for the "sponsor" and "applicant" Its definitely a good idea to start collecting early. I am nearly finished, just writing all of the last things and then we can submit. I hope I haven't left anything out! good luck!


----------



## e7mma

Thanks very much! I was using the information posted on the main DIAC site before and the Berlin-specific guidance does look considerably simpler to collect.


----------



## chiquita

you are very welcome! ya me too at first! It took me a while to find this checklist. So i was very confused which one to follow so basically I took the middle road and covered both except left out things that berlin specifically said not to turn in. I hope I didn't too much. Its taken me so long to collect this stuff. I really can't wait to turn it all in really. even though you are stuck with a long wait after... I still worry that I have left something out. Anyways, best of luck with it all.


----------



## Mitch33

Hi guys, after reading this forum and researching a lot, my partner and I have finally made our application. Here's our info:


Visa: Partner Visa
Partner is from Germany
App sent: 18/10/2013
Money taken from credit card: 24/10/2013
CO assigned: no correspondence received
MEDICAL: pre-booked for 12/11/2013
POLICE: provided with application

Fingers crossed it goes smoothly


----------



## chiquita

Mitch33 said:


> Hi guys, after reading this forum and researching a lot, my partner and I have finally made our application. Here's our info:
> 
> Visa: Partner Visa
> Partner is from Germany
> App sent: 18/10/2013
> Money taken from credit card: 24/10/2013
> CO assigned: no correspondence received
> MEDICAL: pre-booked for 12/11/2013
> POLICE: provided with application
> 
> Fingers crossed it goes smoothly


That sounds great but what I was hoping to know was did you follow the Berlin checklist exactly or did follow the general offshore checklist from immi website and booklet instructions. just curious as i noticed Berlin's checklist seems so much easier. good luck with it all!


----------



## Lilia

Hello everybody

In 4 days there will be exactly 6 months since I applied, I have sent an email to my CO asking about the status of my application but all I get back is silence....


----------



## Marjan

Hey everyone,

How is everyone? Any news??

I have send the signed form 1229 with cert copy of my ex his ID to my CO. She recieved the papers wednesday. I'm really nervous and excited as she said those paper were the only ones needed to finalise the visa. We should get an answer very soon! Check my email every 5 minutes at the moment haha.


----------



## jjferrandis

Hi everybody,

Today my wife and I are flying to Australia. We got the visa around a month ago and we are ready now to start a new life in Down Under.

Thank you all for all your help and support during these months. 

All the very best.


----------



## Mitch33

chiquita said:


> That sounds great but what I was hoping to know was did you follow the Berlin checklist exactly or did follow the general offshore checklist from immi website and booklet instructions. just curious as i noticed Berlin's checklist seems so much easier. good luck with it all!


I followed both, just to be sure. The Berlin checklist is just a simplified version and I think they are just the same really.


----------



## mrschips

Hello everyone, we're new here. Still waiting on our application. Here are our details. 

Case Officer received on the 09/08/13 (roughly 10 days after application)
Medical submitted with original application. 
Police check received 26/08/13 

Our CO seemed very friendly so far.

As of the 15th of October I'm in Sydney on a 3 month tourist visa (I told my CO) as my boyfriend is still studying and I just finished my degree. If the Partner visa isn't granted before January 15 we'll be travelling to New Zealand for a holiday and re-applying for another tourist visa there. 

This is a very frustrating process and I feel sorry for those who have been waiting longer than we have.

Has there been any movement in Berlin lately?


----------



## Lilia

No any movement in Berlin it seems. I have already passed 6 months waiting in a non-complex case, no any medical refferals, no any additional documents were required. My CO does not reply my email with a kind request about the status of my application.


----------



## chiquita

Mitch33 said:


> I followed both, just to be sure. The Berlin checklist is just a simplified version and I think they are just the same really.


Thanks! Thats what I did too!  just waiting to see if there are form changes and then we submit.


----------



## Marjan

recieved an email on friday saying she got the papers and all is accepted and that she will finalise our application as soon as possible. 

At the moment i'm trying to wait "patiently" hoping we get that important life changing email this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lilia

Visa granted today!!! Subclass 100  It took 6 months and a week in a non complex case. So I guess there is a movement in Berlin after all  

Best of luck to those who are still waiting and those who are planning to lodge their applications!


----------



## mrschips

Lilia said:


> Visa granted today!!! Subclass 100  It took 6 months and a week in a non complex case. So I guess there is a movement in Berlin after all
> 
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting and those who are planning to lodge their applications!


Congratulations! This gives me hope


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations Lilia! 

If you don't mind me asking, how long were you and your partner together?


----------



## Lilia

rhirhi said:


> Congratulations Lilia!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long were you and your partner together?


Thank you, rhirhi! Married for 14 years and a teenage daughter together


----------



## Marjan

Congratulations! Thats great news!

Did you applied for subclass 100? Who is your CO?

ohh this makes me even more nervous!


----------



## Lilia

Marjan said:


> Congratulations! Thats great news!
> 
> Did you applied for subclass 100? Who is your CO?
> 
> ohh this makes me even more nervous!


Thanks, Marjan! My CO was MB and he was a very silent CO. I have only heard from him once when he asked me to do the medicals. And actually there is another name on my visa grant, not MB, so I am confused who my CO in reality was.

I mentioned in my application that I would appreciate if they consider me for a sublass 100 based on my marriage of many years, not more than that.


----------



## eraldo

Congratultion lilia,from tomorrow i can check your email with relax,good luck,i applied the first of june,so i hope one month or more,im also married from long time,16 years and two children.everyday is a long day,good luck again


----------



## eraldo

Sorry you can chek the email with relax


----------



## Mitch33

Hi guys,

Last week we heard from the CO (after about 3 weeks of the initial application) asking for 2 items. One was the medical which we had arranged to be done earlier this week. The other was a small clarification required on one of the questions, nothing serious.

Is it normal that they will read the application again and ask for more information that they 'forgot' last time? Just curious.


----------



## Marjan

Hey Mitch,

Yes, that is normal for them to ask for more information or documents. 
I have been asked for 3 more documents besides the medicals.


----------



## flyer65

My Wife and I submitted her application 2 weeks ago. 
My with and step daughter are Russian, but we live in Norway (our son and me are Australian).
We have a court document from my step daughters father saying we can live in Norway, Australia and UK.
Hopefully all will go good.


----------



## Marjan

flyer65 said:


> My Wife and I submitted her application 2 weeks ago.
> My with and step daughter are Russian, but we live in Norway (our son and me are Australian).
> We have a court document from my step daughters father saying we can live in Norway, Australia and UK.
> Hopefully all will go good.


I think that will be just fine they'd want a court document or a form 1229.
Good luck!

Well i've almost lost my patience.. tomorrow it's been 2 weeks since our Co recieved the papers. Wonder How soon "finalise as soon as possible" is for them haha.

How is everyone else doing any news from your Co's?


----------



## Marjan

We just got granted our visa!!!! I'm soo happy!


----------



## cofcof

Marjan said:


> We just got granted our visa!!!! I'm soo happy!


Congratulation Marjan! When are you going? I am so frustrated to spend winter in the Netherlands...


----------



## rhirhi

Congratulations Marjan!


----------



## bbbing

My partners PMV just got granted! suffice to say we're very very happy!


----------



## missmontie

Marjan said:


> We just got granted our visa!!!! I'm soo happy!


Woohoo! Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## eraldo

Congratulation bbbing ,wen did you applyed,wich month,tank you and goodluck


----------



## bbbing

Thanks eraldo....heres the info

Visa: PMV 300
Partner is from Germany
App sent: 19/06/2013
CO assigned: 27/06/2013
MEDICAL requested: 02/07/2013
MEDICAL done: 15/07/2013
Granted" 27/11/2013


----------



## Marjan

two visa within an hour from the berlin office  

congratulations bbbing!


----------



## bbbing

Thanks Marjan.....congratulations to you too!

Cheers


----------



## Marjan

cofcof said:


> Congratulation Marjan! When are you going? I am so frustrated to spend winter in the Netherlands...


thank you! planning to leave on the 7th of january. one more christmas with the family here


----------



## eraldo

bbbing tank you for the info,i lodge my application the 3 of july,my wife and kids all australian,finger cross.good luck again


----------



## eraldo

Marjan said:


> thank you! planning to leave on the 7th of january. one more christmas with the family here


hi marjan congratulation for your visa and new life.
please can you tell me one thing?after you submitt your medical,after how many month they ask for more documents about your son medical situation?
tank you.i submitt my medical 24 of july i have some medical nothing to refuse my visa but you know wen you are waiting in the complete silence in my mind running a lots of things.


----------



## Marjan

eraldo said:


> hi marjan congratulation for your visa and new life.
> please can you tell me one thing?after you submitt your medical,after how many month they ask for more documents about your son medical situation?
> tank you.i submitt my medical 24 of july i have some medical nothing to refuse my visa but you know wen you are waiting in the complete silence in my mind running a lots of things.


Thank you!

We did the medicals on feb 21st, in april we heard my sons medical was referred. Not untill june we got an email asking for more documents. Sept 18th we finally got the news his medicals were cleared and all was ok.

So as you can see it took a while. I know that your mind can do overtime when you dont hear anything and start to over think everything.


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY Marjan!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!

And you too, bbbing!


----------



## flyer65

Congrats Marjan & bbbing


----------



## Gerrywins

Congratulations to Marjan and bbbing. Finally it has happened.


----------



## Gerrywins

For those who already received their visas and are now down under. Which office do you send your change of circumstance form? i.e you new address when arrive in Australia? Do you send it to an Aussie office or back to Berlin? I am a bit confused. Not sure if there is a thread where I can get this info. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## chicken999

We didn't apply in Berlin but I imagine it's the same for everyone, kobo just walked Ito diac in brissie and they processed change of address on the spot didn't even gp have to give them the form though we had it ready. Just sent it to ur nearest office (get postal receipt) if u can't go in person like us (it's around corner from my work which is why I have a fair few diac workers in my client list)


----------



## eraldo

*addictional doc*

Hy guys,today after 5 and half month my co emailed me and ask me to provide details of the court about my two criminal record on the police certificate was two attempted tefth in 1990,i was 18,so tomorrow i go to the court to get this detail and reasons of the sentence...200km away i must go in turin where the offence was committed.i hope this is the last document they want.
I applied for 309/100
Been married for 17 years(yesterday was our anniversary) 
Two children australian citizens
No more crime from 1990
So stresfull
Go head


----------



## cofcof

eraldo said:


> Hy guys,today after 5 and half month my co emailed me and ask me to provide details of the court about my two criminal record on the police certificate was two attempted tefth in 1990,i was 18,so tomorrow i go to the court to get this detail and reasons of the sentence...200km away i must go in turin where the offence was committed.i hope this is the last document they want.
> I applied for 309/100
> Been married for 17 years(yesterday was our anniversary)
> Two children australian citizens
> No more crime from 1990
> So stresfull
> Go head


Hi Eraldo

I think this is normal checking from your CO, and reading your situation, I don't think a couple of small crimes 24 years ago should prevents you from getting your visa.

Some more official info are provided here:
Fact Sheet 79 - The Character Requirement

I hope it will reassure you, and I hope you get your visa soon 
Stay strong!


----------



## eraldo

Thank s cofcof, i know about that i been read a lot about character etc ,but i just want share whit all of you guys ,i also know whit wife and children all australian i m nearly safe...also because i got a lot document abo i t my character is reabilitation....let see what next.thank s again


----------



## luca.c

Hi all, this is my very first post, but I have followed this forum for a long time! I am an Australian citizen and my wife is Italian, and we have a 9 months daughter (she's an Australian citizen as well).
We have applied for a Spouse Visa sub 100 in late August 2013, and have received a confirmation email from the DIAC on the 6th of Sep. Both Police checks and Health examinations have been sent just a week later.
I moved to Australia by myself during the first week of Sept as I started working and unfortunately I've been apart from my wife and my daughter for almost 3 months. Now she is here in Melbourne with a tourist visa, which is going to expire by the 7th of Feb.
Last week we've been to the Immi Office and they told us she can apply online for an extension (e600) and they are going to charge us $350. Is someone else in our same situation?


----------



## Mish

luca.c said:


> Hi all, this is my very first post, but I have followed this forum for a long time! I am an Australian citizen and my wife is Italian, and we have a 9 months daughter (she's an Australian citizen as well).
> We have applied for a Spouse Visa sub 100 in late August 2013, and have received a confirmation email from the DIAC on the 6th of Sep. Both Police checks and Health examinations have been sent just a week later.
> I moved to Australia by myself during the first week of Sept as I started working and unfortunately I've been apart from my wife and my daughter for almost 3 months. Now she is here in Melbourne with a tourist visa, which is going to expire by the 7th of Feb.
> Last week we've been to the Immi Office and they told us she can apply online for an extension (e600) and they are going to charge us $350. Is someone else in our same situation?


I am pretty sure that is normal.  $350 is alot cheaper than if she had to fly to NZ or Bali and come back (when you factor in flights, accommodation etc).

Though saying that depending on how long they extend it for it may be worth going offshore ie. if they are only going to extend for 1 month. I am not familar with extensions.


----------



## luca.c

Mish said:


> I am pretty sure that is normal. $350 is alot cheaper than if she had to fly to NZ or Bali and come back (when you factor in flights, accommodation etc).
> 
> Though saying that depending on how long they extend it for it may be worth going offshore ie. if they are only going to extend for 1 month. I am not familar with extensions.


She can extend her visa up to 12 months


----------



## Mish

luca.c said:


> She can extend her visa up to 12 months


Well $350 is a bargain of a price then


----------



## rhirhi

Hi guys,

We submitted our application for the 309 on December 24. We still haven't been assigned a case worker...how long does it usually take? I think i'm over reacting but some reassurance would be nice!


----------



## missmontie

rhirhi said:


> Hi guys, We submitted our application for the 309 on December 24. We still haven't been assigned a case worker...how long does it usually take? I think i'm over reacting but some reassurance would be nice!


I don't know the timing for Berlin, but I do know London are taking a few weeks to assign a CO. You submitted it on Christmas eve, they were probably closed that week, the London one was, and only back last week and that wasn't even a full week! Give it a couple more weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## eraldo

hi rhirhi they already take the money from your credit card?if yes.. in two weeks usually they give you a case officer,after two wees i got my.


----------



## rhirhi

Thanks for your replies. Yes they took the money. We applied online. I guess the public holidays are what's holding it up.


----------



## Nancy72

My partner and I have finally made our application last september 2013.

Visa: Partner Visa 309/100
Partner is from the Netherlands
App sent: 12/09/2013
Money taken from credit card: 28/09/2013
CO assigned: 01/10/2013
MEDICALS: 10/10/2013
POLICE: provided with application

We are going in Juli 2014 on holiday to Australia and I mailed her but she does not respond :-(


----------



## KNJV

Hi,

We made our application in July 2013, as a Belgian I had to submit to the embassy in Madrid. At the start I received two emails from a Spanish employee, but in October 2013 I received the request for the medical and police checks from an employee from the embassy in Berlin!
Did anybody have a similar experience?

We have been waiting since then without further contact.
Also, it wasn't clearly stated in any of the emails that one of them is our case officer... Is it usually the CO who asks you for the checks?

So, at the moment a bit confused about where our case is assessed...


----------



## rhirhi

Still waiting for a case worker over one month later  
It would be nice if they could at least write you an automated email when you applying telling you the average waiting time for a case worker so you don't stress.....

We uploaded our files online and we couldn't upload everything so now we need to wait for a case worker.....starting to stress.


----------



## Lolly72

I lodge my application last november 2013.

Visa: Partner Visa 309/100
App sent: 29/10/2013
CO assigned: 07/11/2013

They haven't take the money yet. Why?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Lolly, that's highly unusual. Generally they take the money before even acknowledging the application much less assigning a CO. Call them and ask? Maybe there was a problem charging your card.


----------



## Nancy72

Lolly72 said:


> I lodge my application last november 2013.
> 
> Visa: Partner Visa 309/100
> App sent: 29/10/2013
> CO assigned: 07/11/2013
> 
> They haven't take the money yet. Why?


They forget  ? They take always the money before you get a CO.


----------



## Lolly72

CollegeGirl said:


> Lolly, that's highly unusual. Generally they take the money before even acknowledging the application much less assigning a CO. Call them and ask? Maybe there was a problem charging your card.


At last thursday my co sent me an email for require additional information (police clearances and healt examinations) ande they took also the money.


----------



## flyer65

My wife and daughter had the health checks on 15th January 2014 in Norway.
The doctor (Panel Doctor) was asking questions, which lead us to believe it was also the "interview", as there were many personal questions, like "where did your husband live", what education/degrees have you completed.
Is this the new format to help speed up the process?
Has anyone else experienced this

Al


----------



## Nancy72

My application date is 12 september 2013, Berlin. Doe anyone know where they are with granting visa's?


----------



## KNJV

flyer65 said:


> My wife and daughter had the health checks on 15th January 2014 in Norway.
> The doctor (Panel Doctor) was asking questions, which lead us to believe it was also the "interview", as there were many personal questions, like "where did your husband live", what education/degrees have you completed.
> Is this the new format to help speed up the process?
> Has anyone else experienced this
> 
> Al


Hi flyer65,
I had my health checks done in yangon (berlin requested the checks but my application was lodged and processed in Madrid) and there I also had to answer lots of similar questions about myself and my partner.
But if you look at the topic about the interviews, then I think the interview of the doctor was pretty basic in my case.
On the other hand, i didn't have to do another interview!
I would not be convinced that the conversation with the doctor replaces the interview, it depends on everybody's own case, sometimes they just don't ask for an interview!


----------



## mrschips

*Anybody that applied in July/August got there application approved yet?*

I noticed a few pages back that bbbbing got her application from June approved in November. We applied on August 2nd so I'm thinking it must be getting very close. Has anybody who applied around then been approved? Please let us know even if it's just to give me a little hope.


----------



## Lolly72

mrschips said:


> I noticed a few pages back that bbbbing got her application from June approved in November. We applied on August 2nd so I'm thinking it must be getting very close. Has anybody who applied around then been approved? Please let us know even if it's just to give me a little hope.


The processing time is about 8/9 months. Have you done the medical check yet?


----------



## flyer65

Lolly72 said:


> The processing time is about 8/9 months. Have you done the medical check yet?


Hi Lolly72.

From what date do they "start" the processing times?
If they ask for medicals after 1 month, do they count from then or when you initially apply?

Al


----------



## Lolly72

flyer65 said:


> Hi Lolly72.
> 
> From what date do they "start" the processing times?
> If they ask for medicals after 1 month, do they count from then or when you initially apply?
> 
> Al


After do medicals, I think but I'm not sure.


----------



## RubySunshine

Hi Everyone! We will be applying in the next 2 weeks. This thread has been great! Thank you so much )


----------



## mrschips

Lolly72 said:


> The processing time is about 8/9 months. Have you done the medical check yet?


Yes we did the medical at the time of application. Police checks done too ages ago. Back in late August.


----------



## Roxy

I got my partner visa 309 granted today. After 6 months and 6 days (it was lodged in Berlin on 5th august 2013). I really recommend everyone to register their relationship (if possible…)! We couldn't proof any living together but an ongoing relationship over four years (over three years long distance!!.) So heads up! It's possible. Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting.!!


----------



## Nancy72

Roxy said:


> I got my partner visa 309 granted today. After 6 months and 6 days (it was lodged in Berlin on 5th august 2013). I really recommend everyone to register their relationship (if possible&#8230! We couldn't proof any living together but an ongoing relationship over four years (over three years long distance!!.) So heads up! It's possible. Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting.!![/
> 
> Congratulations, and thanks for the update!


----------



## RubySunshine

Congratulations Roxy!! Wonderful news and it gives a lot of us hope


----------



## mrschips

Congratulations!!! This must be relieving news for you!!  did you submit the medicals and police report with your application? And who was your CO? We had all the required documents submitted by the 26th of August 2013, so I hope we are getting close too! I'm happy for your good news! At least I know now that stuff is moving in Berlin .


----------



## Roxy

Oh god it is so relieving!! No, I did submit the police check (from AU and CH) but not the medicals. I think they go over it first and then tell you to do the medicals. But it only took them a couple of days and you normally get an appointment with the doctor very soon. My CO was JV. You shouldn't be too far away from it. I actually sent them an e-Mail asking something about my job here in Switzerland and her reply was the grant. So so happy!!


----------



## mrschips

Roxy said:


> Oh god it is so relieving!! No, I did submit the police check (from AU and CH) but not the medicals. I think they go over it first and then tell you to do the medicals. But it only took them a couple of days and you normally get an appointment with the doctor very soon. My CO was JV. You shouldn't be too far away from it. I actually sent them an e-Mail asking something about my job here in Switzerland and her reply was the grant. So so happy!!


Yes, so good!! Wie submitted the medicals with the application on the 2nd of August and the AU Police Report was fully submitted on the 26th of August. Our CO is JV aswell  yeah I was wondering to send her an email aswell, but I'm always confused as you shouldn't annoy them too much...
So you're leaving for Australia soon?


----------



## Roxy

Yeh I know. I wasn't gonna write an email actually... But my boss kept asking me when I was planning to leave my job because we have three months notice period at work so I asked her what I could tell my boss😄 Since I never wrote her an eMail before I considered I was fine;-) oh that's great. Let's hope she will keep granting those visas! Well not that quick. I can't leave my job until the end of May. So I will be off in June. But well... we can also handle another four months. We now have a lifetime together


----------



## Mitch33

Roxy said:


> Yeh I know. I wasn't gonna write an email actually... But my boss kept asking me when I was planning to leave my job because we have three months notice period at work so I asked her what I could tell my boss&#128516; Since I never wrote her an eMail before I considered I was fine;-) oh that's great. Let's hope she will keep granting those visas! Well not that quick. I can't leave my job until the end of May. So I will be off in June. But well... we can also handle another four months. We now have a lifetime together


Hey congrats 

Our Co is also JV. Do you think whenyou emailed her asking about needing to give 3 months notice at work, that she was sympathetic and approved your visa immediately? Or was it just a coincidence that she gave you the approval when you asked?


----------



## Roxy

Thats great! Good luck to you!
I think it was more or less coincidence! Because I wasn't that much in a rush. My intention really wasn't to get the visa quicker by sending this email. I recommend not to annoy them😄


----------



## rhirhi

Our CO is MB....we applied on December 23rd and we have had absolutely no communication from him. We wrote to Berlin about a month ago and they told us he is our CO and is aware of our case....shouldn't we have to of submitted the Medicals by now?


----------



## rhirhi

Ps Roxy did you register your relationship in Aus or Switzerland? We were told it's not possible in CH..


----------



## Roxy

Hey rhirhi. That is a bit unusual. My application was lodged on 5th august and got asked to do the medicals on the 12th. But maybe they are going over it first and double check other things first? You have been living toether for a while now if I remember correctly..!? You should be fine!
We registered our relationship in Australia where my partner lives (NSW). I have never heard of this in Switzerland so it probably really isn't possible.. :-/ I hope you will hear something soon!!


----------



## cofcof

Hi all

After 5.5 months of wait, I received my visa 
At time of application, we were told on the phone it would take 7 to 9 months.

Some details:
My application was with strong evidence of couple, no child, medicals was submitted after initial submission, on the demand of the CO with the electronic system (the doc supplied everything by internet).

I hope everyone good luck during the waiting process!


----------



## flyer65

Congratulations Roxy & cofcof


----------



## mrschips

cofcof said:


> Hi all
> 
> After 5.5 months of wait, I received my visa
> At time of application, we were told on the phone it would take 7 to 9 months.
> 
> Some details:
> My application was with strong evidence of couple, no child, medicals was submitted after initial submission, on the demand of the CO with the electronic system (the doc supplied everything by internet).
> 
> I hope everyone good luck during the waiting process!


Congratulations. What date did you apply? Oh this makes me very excited  We applied around the same time and my boyfriend has to go home to Sydney in two weeks for uni. I really hope it comes before then so we have something to look forward to!


----------



## cofcof

mrschips said:


> Congratulations. What date did you apply? Oh this makes me very excited  We applied around the same time and my boyfriend has to go home to Sydney in two weeks for uni. I really hope it comes before then so we have something to look forward to!


Hi Mrschips,
I send the application 26 of August. From memory they took the money 2-4 days later.

Good luck!


----------



## rhirhi

Roxy said:


> Hey rhirhi. That is a bit unusual. My application was lodged on 5th august and got asked to do the medicals on the 12th. But maybe they are going over it first and double check other things first? You have been living toether for a while now if I remember correctly..!? You should be fine!
> We registered our relationship in Australia where my partner lives (NSW). I have never heard of this in Switzerland so it probably really isn't possible.. :-/ I hope you will hear something soon!!


Thanks for your reply Roxy,
Yes we have lived together for well over a year.....we have written an email today to our case worker so hopefully we get a reply on Monday...

All the best!


----------



## mrschips

*Visa approved this afternoon!*

Today we got an email from our CO that my visa has been approved. I am so happy!!!!!   We applied on August 26 so it took about 6 months.

I wish everyone else here the best of luck. Keep the faith!


----------



## flyer65

mrschips said:


> Today we got an email from our CO that my visa has been approved. I am so happy!!!!!   We applied on August 26 so it took about 6 months.
> 
> I wish everyone else here the best of luck. Keep the faith!


Congrats mrschips.
Who was your CO?
Sounds like around the 6 month mark is what they are granting the visas at the moment.
We applied late October, so hopefully we are not many months away also.


----------



## mrschips

flyer65 said:


> Congrats mrschips.
> Who was your CO?
> Sounds like around the 6 month mark is what they are granting the visas at the moment.
> We applied late October, so hopefully we are not many months away also.


Thanks! Our CO was JV.


----------



## flyer65

mrschips said:


> Thanks! Our CO was JV.


Our CO is JK


----------



## Roxy

flyer65 said:


> Congrats mrschips.
> Who was your CO?
> Sounds like around the 6 month mark is what they are granting the visas at the moment.
> We applied late October, so hopefully we are not many months away also.


Yay congratulations mrschips!!! JV has been a very nice CO so far and has made a couple of people happy


----------



## chiquita

*application sent*

Hi everyone! Its been a while since I posted here because a lot has happened since the last time I was on here. My partner and I were ready to apply and then the whole online thing came around and we decided to switch from a paper application to an online one. we applied and paid just a few days ago (end of last week) and already we know who our CO is and he already sent a request for more documents and we scheduled in my partners medicals. now we are just madly scanning more things. we hadn't even finished uploading all of our stuff when our CO sent us a request for more info. we are doing offshore spouse by de facto through the Berlin office. so i am nervous and anxious but excited we finally have this show on the road! now lets just see how long it all takes.


----------



## GiuliaM

Anybody got MB as Case Officer?


----------



## frangga

We handed in our partner visa to the Berlin embassy in late October 2013. Has anyone else who handed their visas in around about this time heard anything? Any ideas of processing times at the moment?


----------



## Place2Be

Hi all, first post.... I have been lurking for a bit....

We applied in October 2013, application was sent in mid-October (we are using an immigration agent in Australia), confirmation with CO received late October (KM is the CO, in Berlin).

My partner is from Italy, we are applying for a class 300 prospective spouse. She did medicals in November (early Nov).

The immigration agent said we have a very simple, and very complete application, so it shouldn't take 'too long'... but as you all know, there are no guarantees on timing in this game!

There have been no communications from the embassy, aside from an initial request for an extra certificate, this request came at the same time as the confirmation of CO in late Oct. We sent the extra info in within a week or 2, since then.... complete radio silence.

We are also (obviously) very interested in current processing times... it is now getting close to 5 months since our application went in (4.5 mths since our CO's first contact). In the first contact he said 'current processing times are 6-9 months (approximately)'.... but there is a lot of conflicting info. The Aus immi site says 5 months for a non-restricted country (so Italy is OK here), but some info on the Berlin embassy site says 8-9 mths.

Waiting, waiting, waiting... very very impatiently!

S.


----------



## omamaamansikka

Hi all - Just a quick recap on our status in the hopes it helps shed any light on the happenings in Berlin. 
Husband and I applied 25 September with extra docs sent less than 3 days later. So all finalised by end of September. 

Ours is a spouse visa and we have been updating our CO of our status throughout the process (we have been travelling abroad and we are currently in Australia). 

By the looks of things ours might (fingers tightly crossed) be just around the corner. We sure are excited! According to my basic maths skills ours might, all going according to plan, be granted on or around March the 13th. 

They say patience is a virtue...


----------



## frangga

Hey omamaamansikka and place2be,

thanks for the updates. Looks like as if we have handed in the visa applications around the same time. I will let you know once we hear anything from our CO....


----------



## Nancy72

Hello you two,

I lodged at 12-09-2013.

I'm waiting also......


----------



## omamaamansikka

Another week (almost) down. Well done for persevering everyone. 

I just wanted to send a quick note of encouragement to those of us that are waiting for our (hopefully imminent) approvals. 

Happy weekend!


----------



## Place2Be

Yes, still waiting... impatiently...

Looking forward to hearing of some approvals coming through! Needs a visa laxative I think...

S.


----------



## frangga

I really hope there will be some movement at the Berlin embassy soon! Until then we have to hang in there, I guess.
Happy weekend to everybody!


----------



## Lolly72

frangga said:


> We handed in our partner visa to the Berlin embassy in late October 2013. Has anyone else who handed their visas in around about this time heard anything? Any ideas of processing times at the moment?


I applied for my partner visa at the end of October, in January my CO KM send a request for medical and penal clearance. I send the documents in February.
I hope you will hear something soon


----------



## omamaamansikka

Well put Place2Be! 

Seems like we're set for a slow news week, gang! Did anyone forget to cross their fingers? 

Chin up!


----------



## Place2Be

Our CO (KM) has been on vacation this week... so certainly expect a slow news week for anyone who has the same CO! Then no doubt he will have 1000 emails to catch up on.... :-(


----------



## omamaamansikka

That certainly explains things. We are in the same boat then Place2Be..


----------



## flyer65

Our CO (JK) is also on vacation.


----------



## Place2Be

Maybe they are together... 

Hopefully they will come back rested and happy and ready to go on a visa granting spree!

Cheers,
S.


----------



## GiuliaM

Hope mine (MB) will go on holiday only after my visa approval ;D


----------



## rhirhi

GiuliaM i have MB too! We applied in late december and he's told us to wait until late April to submit our medcials so our 'entry date' will be further back allowing us more time. He said he will 'finalise' it around June/July.....they pretty much seem to be waiting for the 6 month mark haha


----------



## GiuliaM

rhirhi said:


> GiuliaM i have MB too! We applied in late december and he's told us to wait until late April to submit our medcials so our 'entry date' will be further back allowing us more time. He said he will 'finalise' it around June/July.....they pretty much seem to be waiting for the 6 month mark haha


Oh really?! Did he contact you straight away or did you ask him for information first? I only know who my CO is cause I emailed the support centre and they told me if I have some details to edit to email my Co and then they gave me his name; I didn't even know I was assigned one already!

My main concern is that I did my medicals before leaving Australia in Jan (I'm appling for PMV 300) and I submitted everything at the end of February, I hope it's not gonna be a major problem, and I don't wanna email him asking trivial questions..


----------



## rhirhi

@GiuliaM 
The exact same thing happened to us...after waiting over 1 month to be assigned a case worker we emailed Berlin and they told us who our case worker is (the case worker didn't contact us at all until we started asking questions.) Eventually he asked us for some further documents (which we had provided already) and told us to get a medical check and a police clearance but wait until the end of may so we have a later date of entry (giving us more time to enter Australia.) We phoned him and asked if we should do the same with the medicals because normally they go hand in hand and he said yes.....then he started counting the months from when we applied and told us he would finalise the visa in June/July because of the waiting period haha.

I don't think it will be any problem that you already did your medicals....i just think you will still have to wait six months at least for the visa because of the 'waiting times'. The only advantage to submitting them later is not being as rushed to move because your last entry date is later on


----------



## GiuliaM

rhirhi said:


> The only advantage to submitting them later is not being as rushed to move because your last entry date is later on


Ooh all good then, my plan is to jump on a flight as soon as the visa gets approved


----------



## omamaamansikka

A new week full of new hopes, enthusiasm and excitement! Let's hope that those holidays made a world of difference to the CO team in Berlin and they come back refreshed and full of vigor!


----------



## Em123

Hey, 

This is my first post in the forum but I've been following this one for a while. Me and my Australian boyfriend applied for the 309 visa in mid November 2013. 
We got our CO on 05 Dec-13. Medicals and police check was in the application when we sent it in. On 11 Dec-13 we sent in the extra documents which was asked for in our first respond from our CO. Since then we haven't heard from our CO except from when we sent a question about my upcoming tourist visa on which he replied within the same hour.

Following this thread and trying to calculate the waiting times at the Berlin office have now become my biggest hobby  Looking at the waiting times now it seams to be 6 months and that means we hopefully will hear from them in May or June. Fingers crossed 

I'm currently in Australia on a tourist visa (arrived last week) because I couldn't stand waiting alone in Sweden anymore and was wondering if any of you know what I need to do in regards of changing my contact details? 

I emailed my case officer telling him about my plan and with the exact dates of my three month stay here. He didn't really reply in a way that made me feel safe about them really knowing I'm not in Sweden anymore. And seeing I don't want to irritate him by emailing again I thought I would ask you guys. My Swedish phone number doesn't work in Oz and reading back in the forum some have gotten their visa news over the phone, which makes me a bit nervous. So any recommendations of what I should do? I tried to look for a form on the immi website but couldn't really find any suitable ones. 

My tourist visa expires on 10 June so i really hope I will have a decision by then. Other wise I will have to go to NZ and back. Which I'm hoping to avoid since that will be what I have to do again when I actually get the partner visa. Not that I don't like a holiday in NZ but I think I'll be sick of it by then 

Thanks in advance and thank you for all of your sharing in this thread. It really helps when all you do is waiting and wondering!


----------



## Nancy72

I've got mail...

We should soon be in a position to finalise your visa application.
You will receive separate correspondence shortly.

Kind Regards


----------



## flyer65

Nancy72 said:


> I've got mail...
> 
> We should soon be in a position to finalise your visa application.
> You will receive separate correspondence shortly.
> 
> Kind Regards


Thats great news Nancy72
Who was your C.O again?

Al


----------



## Nancy72

flyer65 said:


> Thats great news Nancy72
> Who was your C.O again?
> 
> Al


Her name is BJ


----------



## flyer65

Nancy72 said:


> Her name is BJ


ok, thanks.
well hopefully they will get the final approval to you very soon.

Al


----------



## GiuliaM

Nancy72 said:


> I've got mail...
> 
> We should soon be in a position to finalise your visa application.
> You will receive separate correspondence shortly.
> 
> Kind Regards


When did you apply? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nancy72

Hi GiuliaM,

Thank you!
Aplication date : 17-09-2013,


----------



## Nancy72

Sorry application


----------



## Place2Be

Great news! It will be interesting to see how long after the initial notification they issue the visa...


----------



## ricey_70

hi all 
i havent posted much but am a frequent forum stalker.......
we just got our automated email to say your post has been received at our office and we will begin to go through it.
applied : 25/3/14
defacto and married living together for over 5 yrs.
let the wait begin!!!!


----------



## fairysparkle

*hi Em123 *

I also applied from Sweden to the Berlin office in mid Nov 2013, I have done the medicals in sthlm at Sibyllekliniken. My boyfriend is with me here in Sweden we are working here at the moment and waiting for my visa, after which we will travel back down under and settle down  I am from V-ås , where r u from? 



Em123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is my first post in the forum but I've been following this one for a while. Me and my Australian boyfriend applied for the 309 visa in mid November 2013.
> We got our CO on 05 Dec-13. Medicals and police check was in the application when we sent it in. On 11 Dec-13 we sent in the extra documents which was asked for in our first respond from our CO. Since then we haven't heard from our CO except from when we sent a question about my upcoming tourist visa on which he replied within the same hour.
> 
> Following this thread and trying to calculate the waiting times at the Berlin office have now become my biggest hobby  Looking at the waiting times now it seams to be 6 months and that means we hopefully will hear from them in May or June. Fingers crossed
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on a tourist visa (arrived last week) because I couldn't stand waiting alone in Sweden anymore and was wondering if any of you know what I need to do in regards of changing my contact details?
> 
> I emailed my case officer telling him about my plan and with the exact dates of my three month stay here. He didn't really reply in a way that made me feel safe about them really knowing I'm not in Sweden anymore. And seeing I don't want to irritate him by emailing again I thought I would ask you guys. My Swedish phone number doesn't work in Oz and reading back in the forum some have gotten their visa news over the phone, which makes me a bit nervous. So any recommendations of what I should do? I tried to look for a form on the immi website but couldn't really find any suitable ones.
> 
> My tourist visa expires on 10 June so i really hope I will have a decision by then. Other wise I will have to go to NZ and back. Which I'm hoping to avoid since that will be what I have to do again when I actually get the partner visa. Not that I don't like a holiday in NZ but I think I'll be sick of it by then
> 
> Thanks in advance and thank you for all of your sharing in this thread. It really helps when all you do is waiting and wondering!


----------



## omamaamansikka

Nancy72: I can only imagine the mood in your household at the moment! Congratulations! 

We can only hope this bodes well for the rest of us, too!


----------



## Em123

fairysparkle said:


> I also applied from Sweden to the Berlin office in mid Nov 2013, I have done the medicals in sthlm at Sibyllekliniken. My boyfriend is with me here in Sweden we are working here at the moment and waiting for my visa, after which we will travel back down under and settle down  I am from V-ås , where r u from?


Oh really? That's pretty exciting. I did my medicals at the same place. So we will probably get some (hopefully) good news at the same time then. I'm from Sthlm. We lived in Sweden together for a year but since my partners Swedish visa expired he had to move back and I have now come here as well to wait. So frustrating with all the waiting. But reading here they are processing the applications from September now. So slowly "our" month is getting closer. All we can do is keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Nancy72

JEEEEEEEH!!!!!!!! Visa granted (100)


----------



## GiuliaM

Nancy72 said:


> JEEEEEEEH!!!!!!!! Visa granted (100)


So happy for you! x


----------



## flyer65

great news Nancy72


----------



## Place2Be

Great news - congrats! 

Soooo.... from the time you received the first email, to the time it was granted... less than 48hrs??


----------



## Nancy72

Place2Be said:


> Great news - congrats!
> 
> Soooo.... from the time you received the first email, to the time it was granted... less than 48hrs??


Hello Place2Be,

first email wo 26-3-2014 14:26
Visa vr 28-3-2014 10:29 
That's shortly


----------



## Place2Be

OK! 

6 months + 11 days... and less than 48hrs between initial email and visa being granted.

We are at 5 mths, 3 days. 

Let the flood of visa approvals from Berlin begin!!

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Em123

*answer*

That's exciting! We should be getting a reply from Berlin at almost the exact same time then. Hopefully they won't go on any long holidays over the spring so that we can get a decision soon  I'm from Sthlm so I did my medicals at the same clinic  Me and my boyfriend just moved back to Sydney after living 1 year in Sweden. I just want to start my real life here in Oz, so sick of living in this "limbo"state, not being able to work or do anything other then waiting. But hopefully we only have maximum 3 months to go.

Congrats to Nancy72 for the fantastic news! 



fairysparkle said:


> I also applied from Sweden to the Berlin office in mid Nov 2013, I have done the medicals in sthlm at Sibyllekliniken. My boyfriend is with me here in Sweden we are working here at the moment and waiting for my visa, after which we will travel back down under and settle down  I am from V-ås , where r u from?


----------



## omamaamansikka

As you can all appreciate - at 6 months 7 days we are barely sleeping as we keep refreshing our inboxes holding onto that hope and optimism that has kept us going this long. 

We are trying our best to telepathically encourage our silent and stoic CO KM (now hopefully refreshed after his holiday) to send us that long-awaited email.

I'm not sure hubby and I would even know what to do with ourselves when we do finally see it appear on our screens... At this stage it seems like pure fantasy!

I hope we're all braced for another week of anticipation!


----------



## GiuliaM

I'm way too early in my application waiting time so wishing the best for all of you who have been patiently waiting!

I could spend my time looking up for info about the next step after PMV but.... lazyiness wins.


----------



## Mitch33

It's been 5 months and 2 weeks since we lodged our application, so I'm hopeful for an answer within the next month too!

Good luck all.


----------



## Place2Be

Mitch33, you are a week ahead of us (on the application date).... who is your CO? Looks like we now have a bit of a string of applications around the same date - hopefully we will also see a string of visas granted in the near future!

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Mitch33

Place2Be said:


> Mitch33, you are a week ahead of us (on the application date).... who is your CO? Looks like we now have a bit of a string of applications around the same date - hopefully we will also see a string of visas granted in the near future!
> 
> Cheers,
> S.


Our CO is JV. We are hoping ours will be pretty soon because we did our medical very quickly.


----------



## Place2Be

You know... our timelines might actually be VERY similar.

Our application went in on the 15th Oct (yours was the 18th?), but the official 'date' they gave us for when it was lodged was 26th Oct... so this is the date I am taking our countdown from.

We submitted our medicals on the same day as you - 12th Nov 

Our CO was assigned (and contacted us) on the 29th Oct, yours was on the 1st Nov.

The race is on!!!

S.


----------



## Mitch33

Oh nice one!!


----------



## frangga

Our official application date according to the embassy is 1st of November. So 5 months of waiting are over now. Lets see what happens next!


----------



## flyer65

frangga said:


> Our official application date according to the embassy is 1st of November. So 5 months of waiting are over now. Lets see what happens next!


Hi Frangga

1/11 is our "official date" also


----------



## ricey_70

hey all, how quickly did they take the money from your credit card? 

im pretty relaxed (relatively speaking...) about the visa but i want to see that money stolen from me so i know its game on!!


----------



## GiuliaM

ricey_70 said:


> hey all, how quickly did they take the money from your credit card?
> 
> im pretty relaxed (relatively speaking...) about the visa but i want to see that money stolen from me so i know its game on!!


Hey hey,

I think it was almost immediate for me? No more than a day really.


----------



## flyer65

For us it was within a few days also


----------



## Lolly72

For me I sent my application in october and they took the money in january


----------



## Nancy72

omamaamansikka said:


> As you can all appreciate - at 6 months 7 days we are barely sleeping as we keep refreshing our inboxes holding onto that hope and optimism that has kept us going this long.
> 
> We are trying our best to telepathically encourage our silent and stoic CO KM (now hopefully refreshed after his holiday) to send us that long-awaited email.
> 
> I'm not sure hubby and I would even know what to do with ourselves when we do finally see it appear on our screens... At this stage it seems like pure fantasy!
> 
> I hope we're all braced for another week of anticipation!


I think Friday!!!!


----------



## Nancy72

ricey_70 said:


> hey all, how quickly did they take the money from your credit card?
> 
> im pretty relaxed (relatively speaking...) about the visa but i want to see that money stolen from me so i know its game on!!


Within two days.


----------



## omamaamansikka

Ours was, if you can believe this, on the very same day they received it! Quite extraordinary. They werent slow to take our money - thats for sure!


----------



## Freddie

Hi huys!

Just registered at this forum and writing my first post. 

I am Swedish and my partner is an Aussie girl from Melbourne. After we had been a couple for about 8 months we organized with her Swedish residence visa and she moved in with me in Stockholm where we have lived for about 1,5 years.

Lodged our application in the end of Nov. Last time we heard anything from our officer was Dec 18 and he asked for some additional information (no biggies). We got back to him within a few weeks (was on holiday in Melbourne at the time we got his email so we couldn't get back with the info he asked for any earlier). Anyway, we haven't heard anything since then...which was about 3 months ago.

What do you guys think? Should we worry or is it just normal to not hear anything?


----------



## Place2Be

Unfortunately Freddie... seems to be completely normal.

Complete radio silence seems to be the norm, no indications of where you are in the process, how long there is to go, etc. Basically the message is: hang tight!

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Freddie

Place2B - Thanks! That is what I thought but always good to have some confirmation from other that is (or has been) in the same situation. I am not worried about the actual result but it would be nice to at least get some kind of confirmation but the very first one where you get your file and client number. I guess it will be complete radio silence for another couple/few months.

It is such a big different from when we applied for my partners Swedish Residence Visa. It took about two weeks from the day we lodged it before a lady got back to us and said something like "Everything looks good. All you have to do is to make an appointment at the Swedish embassy in Canberra for interview/leaving finger prints." (that is something everyone seems to have to do...not a matter of "high/low risk"). 
After that it took about another two weeks and then she got her card. Time in total was about 6-ish weeks.
I think that is pretty good for a country that takes on more than 100.000 immigrants/year. But, I guess if you are a considered to be "high risk" it will take muuuuch longer.


----------



## Freddie

So, anyone who has gone thru all posts and figured out the average process time?


----------



## Mitch33

Freddie, someone made a great calculation here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/16467-berlin-embassy-processing-time-95.html


----------



## Freddie

Thanks Mitch33!

I guess it doesn't really matter when you are sending in the health/med results. If you ask me it is probably more about from when you end up in their systems with your file and id number (as long as your application is pretty much straight forward). We lodged everything at once - all different forms, own statements, proofs, health/med results were send from the clinic, police, etc - yea, EVERYTHING.

Today we are up to 130 days (give or take a day or two) so I guess, if those numbers are correct, I will get my visa in 45-ish days. That is during second half of May.

That would be perfect to me cause me and my partner have a bet. Looser cleans the house for a month.  I said, when we lodged it, end of May and she said April. From the beginning I was hoping for her to be right but now we have planed to spend the summer here in Europe and move in Sept (if everything goes as we wish for)...so, I am in no hurry. Go May!


----------



## arthurkiss

Hey guys, submitted the visa application 15/03, early days for us and still in the process of gathering the paperwork, almost done but havent heard anything about a CO as yet....how long does it take to obtain an update? why is it taking months if its a straight forward case???is there any way to fast-track the application? My partner is coming from Italy


----------



## Em123

We must have applied around the same time then Freddie!  We applied in mid November and last time we were in contact with out CO was in Dec as well! So you, me and Fairysparkle (member in the forum) applied at the same time from Sweden. Hopefully we all get a reply in May! According to the waiting times atm I have my hopes up for mid May. I'm currently on a Tourist visa in Sydney that expires on 11 June so I'm really crossing my fingers for May and not June 

I agree with you about the difference with applying for the partnervisa in Sweden. We did the same thing for my aussie boyfriend a year ago and I couldn't believe how easy and quick it was, and cheap! But then we had huge problems with getting him a person number so that made his life pretty tough in the beginning since it's hard to get by in Sweden without one. He couldn't even open a bank account and seeing that I got a bank account here in Oz on my first day even being on a tourist visa I think that starting a new life is easier in Australia. In Sweden getting the visa is easy but starting your life there as an immigrant is so much harder then in Australia, so I guess it both has its pros and cons 

Fairysparkle: I'm from Sthlm  I also did the medicals at Sibyllekliniken


----------



## Freddie

arthurkiss said:


> Hey guys, submitted the visa application 15/03, early days for us and still in the process of gathering the paperwork, almost done but havent heard anything about a CO as yet....how long does it take to obtain an update? why is it taking months if its a straight forward case???is there any way to fast-track the application? My partner is coming from Italy


Hi arthurkiss,

For us they took the money pretty much straight away and then it took about 3-4 weeks before we heard anything.

From what I have heard (don't know if it is true) there is only one CO working in Berlin so I guess he is really busy. That is probably one of a few reasons why it taking so long.

Don't think there is a way to fast-track it...but if there is, please tell me.


----------



## GiuliaM

arthurkiss said:


> Hey guys, submitted the visa application 15/03, early days for us and still in the process of gathering the paperwork, almost done but havent heard anything about a CO as yet....how long does it take to obtain an update? why is it taking months if its a straight forward case???is there any way to fast-track the application? My partner is coming from Italy


Hi!

Having submitted everything all at once, I have never heard from my CO. I just know who he is cos once I contacted the support centre thingy and they told me if I needed to modify something to do so by contacting my CO; since I didn't know I had one already, they gave me his email address and name


----------



## flyer65

arthurkiss said:


> Hey guys, submitted the visa application 15/03, early days for us and still in the process of gathering the paperwork, almost done but havent heard anything about a CO as yet....how long does it take to obtain an update? why is it taking months if its a straight forward case???is there any way to fast-track the application? My partner is coming from Italy


We have only heard from our C.O once, asking for medicals & police clearances. 
We emailed her asking if she had received them, and we received an automated reply, as she (and by the information of others) some of the other C.O were on vacation.

We are counting down the weeks (based on other peoples experiences of 6 months and a few weeks), and hopefully within 5 weeks we will get some nice news.

Al


----------



## Mitch33

We are APPROVED!!

We received an email yesterday (7th April) from JV our CO who said it has been approved.

That makes it:

Application lodged (with police checks): 18/10/13
Medicals lodged: 12/12/13
Approved: 7/4/14

That's 5 months and 17 days or 168 days total.


----------



## Place2Be

Great news Mitch, congrats!!

I have been waiting to see some being granted from this group - lots of us very close in terms of submission dates etc.

Now I am getting excited... or anxious... our official submission date is just 8 days after yours (26/10/13).

Cheers!
S.


----------



## Mitch33

Thanks! Yes I've been checking the forum every day lately to see who else got approvals, but I didn't expect me to be one of the quicker ones. I'm so relieved and happy right now.


----------



## omamaamansikka

Congratulations Mitch33!

We too received notification Monday 7th that we are now ready to have our visa approved. In our circumstances my husband will be departing Australia as he is currently here visiting but will return in just a few short days with his spouse visa all signed, sealed and delivered. 

I hope this bodes will for those that applied shortly after us too! 

6 months and 2 weeks. What a journey it has been, yet in so many ways it is only just beginning. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Place2Be

More great news omamaamansikka!! Congrats!

...and good news for us too, as it means KM has 1 less application in front of ours in his in-tray... 

S.


----------



## flyer65

Congrats Mitch33 & Omamaamansikka

Hopefully those of us with submission dates close to your will also hear something very soon.
And of course, those who have submitted in general.


----------



## GiuliaM

Aaaaaa so happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## Mitch33

Thanks guys, all the best for your applications!


----------



## Freddie

Mitch33 said:


> We are APPROVED!!
> 
> We received an email yesterday (7th April) from JV our CO who said it has been approved.
> 
> That makes it:
> 
> Application lodged (with police checks): 18/10/13
> Medicals lodged: 12/12/13
> Approved: 7/4/14
> 
> That's 5 months and 17 days or 168 days total.


Congrats!!


----------



## Nancy72

Wauw thats fast! Congratulations!!!!!!



Mitch33 said:


> We are APPROVED!!
> 
> We received an email yesterday (7th April) from JV our CO who said it has been approved.
> 
> That makes it:
> 
> Application lodged (with police checks): 18/10/13
> Medicals lodged: 12/12/13
> Approved: 7/4/14
> 
> That's 5 months and 17 days or 168 days total.


----------



## Nancy72

Congratulations!!! 



omamaamansikka said:


> Congratulations Mitch33!
> 
> We too received notification Monday 7th that we are now ready to have our visa approved. In our circumstances my husband will be departing Australia as he is currently here visiting but will return in just a few short days with his spouse visa all signed, sealed and delivered.
> 
> I hope this bodes will for those that applied shortly after us too!
> 
> 6 months and 2 weeks. What a journey it has been, yet in so many ways it is only just beginning.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


----------



## fairysparkle

Congrats Mitch 33 and Ommansikka Finnish strawberry girl  

I have now waited 5 months , oh how exciting this is! 

It's great to share on this thread and forum with others who are in the same situation and knows how it all feels 

To be continued..


----------



## fairysparkle

Mitch33 said:


> We are APPROVED!!
> 
> We received an email yesterday (7th April) from JV our CO who said it has been approved.
> 
> That makes it:
> 
> Application lodged (with police checks): 18/10/13
> Medicals lodged: 12/12/13
> Approved: 7/4/14
> 
> That's 5 months and 17 days or 168 days total.


Congrats!!  
Did you have an interview at all ? Or Did you just receive the Grant email , all of a sudden?


----------



## Em123

*Congrats*

Wow, so many happy news here on the forum! So happy for you guys. Always great news to hear some movement is going on in Berlin. 

Sorry, Fairysparkle, I tried replying to your post before but it did not get posted. Im from Sthlm, to answer your question from before  
We just hit the 5 month mark or 148 days to be exact. So hopefully it means May is our month for some long awaited news  Fingers crossed!



fairysparkle said:


> Congrats Mitch 33 and Ommansikka Finnish strawberry girl
> 
> I have now waited 5 months , oh how exciting this is!
> 
> It's great to share on this thread and forum with others who are in the same situation and knows how it all feels
> 
> To be continued..


----------



## Lolly72

Another week without news.


----------



## GiuliaM

I've heard for the first time from my CO asking me for more docs, as in one more police check (Italy has 2 but I had no idea, so frustrating) to be sent along with the other one plus the translation via post. Blah. But my sponsor/fiance profile has been "approved" so that's good I guess.

Good luck to those on the finish line! May next week be the good one for y'all


----------



## ricey_70

hey everyone! our money has been taken and we received a receipt in the mail with a heap of our application returned. they kept about half of the stuff we sent.... however they made the usual request for medical and police checks. is this normal?


----------



## fairysparkle

Hi Ricey_70

Yep that sounds normal to me as it is excactly how it happend to us!  It's a good sign! You are in the files..


----------



## Nancy72

Hi Ricey,

Thats normal, they sent me also many forms back.



ricey_70 said:


> hey everyone! our money has been taken and we received a receipt in the mail with a heap of our application returned. they kept about half of the stuff we sent.... however they made the usual request for medical and police checks. is this normal?


----------



## Lolly72

yessssssssssssssssss VISA (100) GRANTED.


----------



## frangga

Yay, Lolly! Congratulations! These are great news. So you got your visa issued in less than 6 months, if I remember correctly?



Lolly72 said:


> yessssssssssssssssss VISA (100) GRANTED.


----------



## Lolly72

frangga said:


> Yay, Lolly! Congratulations! These are great news. So you got your visa issued in less than 6 months, if I remember correctly?


Yes, 5 months and 14 days


----------



## frangga

As we have the same CO and the same official date of application, that makes me a bit excited as well. But I also know that your case was probably a bit more straight forward than ours. So lets see what will happen in the next couple of days. 



Lolly72 said:


> Yes, 5 months and 14 days


----------



## Lolly72

frangga said:


> As we have the same CO and the same official date of application, that makes me a bit excited as well. But I also know that your case was probably a bit more straight forward than ours. So lets see what will happen in the next couple of days.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## flyer65

Lolly72 said:


> yessssssssssssssssss VISA (100) GRANTED.


Great news for you Lolly72
Who was your C.O again?

Do you mean you got the 100 visa not 309?
I thought 100 was after the 309

Al


----------



## Lolly72

flyer65 said:


> Great news for you Lolly72
> Who was your C.O again?
> 
> Do you mean you got the 100 visa not 309?
> I thought 100 was after the 309
> 
> Al


My Co was KM.

I applied for 309 but they granted me a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period because I'm married for 13 years and we have 2 child


----------



## flyer65

Lolly72 said:


> My Co was KM. I applied for 309 but they granted me a permanent visa without having to fulfil the usual two-year waiting period because I'm married for 13 years and we have 2 child


Ah ok, 
We'll that is great news for you.
We applied on 1 November, married 1 1/2 years and 2 children, 1 child together.
All court approvals for the other child submitted also


----------



## Place2Be

Congrats Lolly72!!!

We also have the same CO, are applying from Italy, and applied 4 days before you did! Finally seem to be getting some action - now very excited...

Cheers,
S.


----------



## szaric

Hey, i think i also have the same CO as you. I live in Italy and was also contacted in January to do medicals and police checks. 
I havent heard anything since, not even a response from my email, maybe he was on holiday!
Ci vuole tanta pazienza!
Hope to hear something soon! Let me know how you go! Hang in there!


----------



## Place2Be

Today is 6 months since the official application date... come on KM, make my day!!!

S.


----------



## szaric

And i am 5 months 8 days! Come on KM make our day! Hahaha lets hope so soon!


----------



## ramon

*Handing in this Friday*

We're handing ours in personally this Friday in Berlin... then setting the countdown clock.


----------



## flyer65

ramon said:


> We're handing ours in personally this Friday in Berlin... then setting the countdown clock.


Good Luck ramon


----------



## ramon

Thanks flyer!

Hopefully we'll be able to have a year-long summer this year


----------



## Dinkum

Great... may good luck go with you both, all the way to Oz.


----------



## flyer65

Looks like it was a quite week from Berlin.


----------



## szaric

Someone give us some good news this week PLEASE!! That way there is hope for the rest of us!!!


----------



## flyer65

There is always hope


----------



## GiuliaM

All I'm gonna say it that this morning I finally picked up my last police check translation and I've been to 2 different post offices and yet I haven't been able to send anything out. Heading to the third one now asking myself what have I done to end up in post office hell.


----------



## szaric

Ahhh GiuliaM! Thats Italy for you! I have endured 7 years of italian post office hell! I know ALL about it! Good luck!!


----------



## GiuliaM

szaric said:


> Ahhh GiuliaM! Thats Italy for you! I have endured 7 years of italian post office hell! I know ALL about it! Good luck!!


I succeeded, finally! Can't wait to get my visa and get out of this country lol.

As per usual, good luck to everybody! With 1st of May in the middle there won't prob be much going on but who knows!


----------



## flyer65

We are 6 months today.
Hopefully we will hear something within next 2 weeks.


----------



## szaric

Well done! We are not far behind you at 5.5 months!
Looks like another quiet week! Lets hope to hear some good news from someone soon!


----------



## fairysparkle

szaric said:


> Well done! We are not far behind you at 5.5 months!
> Looks like another quiet week! Lets hope to hear some good news from someone soon!


We are today at 5 months and 21 days  ...


----------



## Place2Be

We are at 6 months and 10 days... the suspense is killing us!!

S.


----------



## flyer65

Place2Be said:


> We are at 6 months and 10 days... the suspense is killing us!!
> 
> S.


I agree, the suspense is crazy.


----------



## fairysparkle

flyer65 said:


> I agree, the suspense is crazy.


Okey i suggest a deal  the first one who have been approved must instantly write here to inform us others


----------



## frangga

6 months and 3 days for us!


----------



## Em123

We're at 5 months and 20 days today. I had a dream last night that I got the long awaited email, so disappointing to wake up and realise it was only a dream . Hopefully not long to go though!


----------



## szaric

Hi Em123! We are also at 5 months and 20 days! I have many dreams about getting the visa! Whos your case officer?


----------



## e7mma

We received the following from our case officer last week..

.I confirm that we have received all of the outstanding documentation/information from you, which we require to continue with the further processing of your partner visa application. Please note, that the current processing times to complete the processing of your partner visa application will be around 6 to 9 months from the date of application. Your partner visa application was lodged with our office on xx We will contact you again, once we are ready to finalise your visa application. 

I am trying not to get too excited... but do you think this means that they have everything they need to approve the visa (after a few months more waiting)? Is this good news do you think? My husband has done his medical and we sent to Berlin the original of his police certificate, which the CO asked for.


----------



## flyer65

e7mma said:


> We received the following from our case officer last week..
> 
> .I confirm that we have received all of the outstanding documentation/information from you, which we require to continue with the further processing of your partner visa application. Please note, that the current processing times to complete the processing of your partner visa application will be around 6 to 9 months from the date of application. Your partner visa application was lodged with our office on xx We will contact you again, once we are ready to finalise your visa application.
> 
> I am trying not to get too excited... but do you think this means that they have everything they need to approve the visa (after a few months more waiting)? Is this good news do you think? My husband has done his medical and we sent to Berlin the original of his police certificate, which the CO asked for.


Hi e7mma,

I think they mean, that they have all the information to continue with the processing of the application. What is the initials of your C.O?
They say 6 to 9 month case processing time from you date of application, so that would be 6 to 9 months from 7th March (based on the information on your timeline).

Good Luck 

Al


----------



## e7mma

Our C.O. is KM. We are not going to upload any more information now and just wait to see how it progresses after September - which is 6 months for us.


----------



## szaric

Good luck! Looks like there are at least 4 of us now with KM! Fingers crossed next week brings some good news!


----------



## flyer65

I think a few people over the last months have had K.M as C.O and recieved good news


----------



## Place2Be

That's a cut-and-paste... exact same email we received about 6 months ago, a couple of weeks after we applied.

We have KM too.

6 months and 13 days today....

S.


----------



## Em123

We have MB. Anyone else who also has MB? 



szaric said:


> Hi Em123! We are also at 5 months and 20 days! I have many dreams about getting the visa! Whos your case officer?


----------



## GiuliaM

Em123 said:


> We have MB. Anyone else who also has MB?


Me me me!


----------



## Em123

Haven't heard any visa news from anyone here with MB in a while, if I remember correct. We could only hope that means he's about to grant a whole bunch soon 



GiuliaM said:


> Me me me!


----------



## GiuliaM

Em123 said:


> Haven't heard any visa news from anyone here with MB in a while, if I remember correct. We could only hope that means he's about to grant a whole bunch soon


I applied at the end of Feb so unfort I'm still halfway! I heard from him a couple weeks ago asking for the originals of my police checks and I sent em this past week!


----------



## flyer65

And not many have heard from JK either.


----------



## Em123

I can't believe it!  Only one day after dreaming about waking up to the long awaited email.... IT HAPPENED FOR REAL TODAY! I'm still shaking and I think I have double checked the email 10 times to make sure I'm not dreaming again. The email said they are now ready to finalise my visa and that I have 49 days to leave the country for them to process it. So I will be leaving Australia shortly and come back with my visa AND FINALLY start my real life here! 

This must mean that the CO's are back on track after all the public holidays and are now finalising visas one after one!  So hopefully there will be some more good news here in the forum soon!


----------



## GiuliaM

Em123 said:


> I can't believe it!  Only one day after dreaming about waking up to the long awaited email.... IT HAPPENED FOR REAL TODAY!


Yay! I'm so happy for you and everyone else who'll get approved omg xx


----------



## Dinkum

*More good news*

Congratulations. Have a safe flight and take care always. Cheers... 


Em123 said:


> I can't believe it!  Only one day after dreaming about waking up to the long awaited email.... IT HAPPENED FOR REAL TODAY! I'm still shaking and I think I have double checked the email 10 times to make sure I'm not dreaming again. The email said they are now ready to finalise my visa and that I have 49 days to leave the country for them to process it. So I will be leaving Australia shortly and come back with my visa AND FINALLY start my real life here!
> 
> This must mean that the CO's are back on track after all the public holidays and are now finalising visas one after one!  So hopefully there will be some more good news here in the forum soon!


----------



## flyer65

Em123 said:


> I can't believe it!  Only one day after dreaming about waking up to the long awaited email.... IT HAPPENED FOR REAL TODAY! I'm still shaking and I think I have double checked the email 10 times to make sure I'm not dreaming again. The email said they are now ready to finalise my visa and that I have 49 days to leave the country for them to process it. So I will be leaving Australia shortly and come back with my visa AND FINALLY start my real life here!
> 
> This must mean that the CO's are back on track after all the public holidays and are now finalising visas one after one!  So hopefully there will be some more good news here in the forum soon!


Congratulations Em123


----------



## szaric

Wow congratulations Em123 thats amazing news!!!!!!


----------



## Place2Be

More good news, we were also approved today!!!

Official count was 6 months and 14 days )))

Obviously VERY excited and happy, one way flight is already booked, she will arrive in Australia in just over 2 weeks!!!

Cheeeers!
Shane


----------



## GiuliaM

Place2Be said:


> More good news, we were also approved today!!!
> 
> Official count was 6 months and 14 days )))
> 
> Obviously VERY excited and happy, one way flight is already booked, she will arrive in Australia in just over 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Cheeeers!
> Shane


Yayy   

This is random but this Sunday the man will fly over here again to visit me so I'm even happier!


----------



## Em123

Thank you everyone for the congrats! Just about to book my flight out of Australia to return with the brand new visa  Our official time was 5 months and 22 days.

And congratulations to Place2be! So happy to hear that! Good luck to everyone that's still waiting. Keeping my fingers crossed for more good news here soon.


----------



## flyer65

Place2Be said:


> More good news, we were also approved today!!! Official count was 6 months and 14 days ))) Obviously VERY excited and happy, one way flight is already booked, she will arrive in Australia in just over 2 weeks!!! Cheeeers! Shane


Congratulations Place2Be


----------



## szaric

Wow congratulations Place2Be! Thats fantastic news!
Looks like KM has got the ball rolling now!
Cant wait till I get that long anticipated email!!


----------



## frangga

Wow, Shane! Congratulations!  These are very exciting news! All the best for the both of you!

Lets hope KM will issue more visas shortly!



Place2Be said:


> More good news, we were also approved today!!!
> 
> Official count was 6 months and 14 days )))
> 
> Obviously VERY excited and happy, one way flight is already booked, she will arrive in Australia in just over 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Cheeeers!
> Shane


----------



## flyer65

My wife and Daughter received a fantastic email this morning.
They are granted 309 visa's

Now the "fun" of planning the move starts...


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi flyer65 - Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Enjoy your lives together in Oz. Keep  smiling  as you 'plan' the big move... Best of luck in every way...



flyer65 said:


> My wife and Daughter received a fantastic email this morning.
> They are granted 309 visa's
> 
> Now the "fun" of planning the move starts...


----------



## szaric

How exciting Flyer65! Congratulations! What a great start to the week it has been from Berlin with 3 visas granted!

All the best!


----------



## frangga

Yay flyer65! Congratulations! That's great news! I know that we are sharing the same date of application. So I hope there will be more good news from the Embassy soon.



flyer65 said:


> My wife and Daughter received a fantastic email this morning.
> They are granted 309 visa's
> 
> Now the "fun" of planning the move starts...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, Berlin is on a roll this week! Big congrats to all our new visa holders!


----------



## fairysparkle

I just got my grant letter !!! 😀😀😀😀 i was shaking , crying and laughing when I tried to read it  I am soo happy! Thank you all for the support  i gotta enter by 5th of sept. My Co was J.K 😀 I waited 5 months and 25 days!

now it is all about finding flights 😀 
😁😂


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Fantastic news!  So happy for you.  Time to celebrate...  Enjoy your life in Oz 



fairysparkle said:


> I just got my grant letter !!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; i was shaking , crying and laughing when I tried to read it  I am soo happy! Thank you all for the support  i gotta enter by 5th of sept. My Co was J.K &#128512; I waited 5 months and 25 days!
> 
> now it is all about finding flights &#128512;
> &#128513;&#128514;


----------



## flyer65

What a day, what a week....
To those waiting, the joy you will feel when you get the grant, you will forever remember.


----------



## szaric

Wow congratulations Fairysparkle!!! Thats awesome! What a week from Berlin! Have fun! Hopefully our turn is just around the corner!


----------



## flyer65

szaric said:


> Wow congratulations Fairysparkle!!! Thats awesome! What a week from Berlin! Have fun! Hopefully our turn is just around the corner!


Hi szaric

Based on the timelines of approvals, around 6 months and 1 week on average, yours must be very close
Good Luck

Al


----------



## szaric

Well we are at 5 months 23 days so if thats the case it should be within 2 weeks!!!

The suspense is killing us! We have been living on this forum and so excited for everyone getting approved! Cant even count the number of times we have refreshed our inbox waiting for THAT email!!

Good luck with your new life in oz!!


----------



## EestiAus

Hey Everyone  I have been following this forum for a while now and have finally decided to hop on board. So we applied for a Partner Visa in Berlin 28th November 2013. We have MB as our CO. All paperwork has been handed in and things seem pretty clear we are just waiting now and from following this thread it looks like we should get a visa soon. Also a big congratulations to all the people that had just recently had their visas approved!  

Well a little about us, we have been together since 2011 and married in 2012 and we now have 2 beautiful kids  I have been living with my husband in his country for the past 2 1/2 years but i am now really ready to go home to Australia to see my family and for them to meet my kids and honestly i just really miss Australia so much but i cant go back or be without my husband and he doesnt want to be away from us (His Girls) so going back to Australia alone is not an option for us so now we are just waiting for a response from Berlin hopefully we hear something soon  

Again Congratulations to the recently approved and goodluck to those of us who are still waiting.


----------



## Dinkum

*Welcome aboard*

Hi EestiAus - Thanks for joining and sharing your plans with us all. We'll be watching for your future posts. Very best wishes to you and your family... cheers 


EestiAus said:


> Hey Everyone  I have been following this forum for a while now and have finally decided to hop on board. So we applied for a Partner Visa in Berlin 28th November 2013. We have MB as our CO. All paperwork has been handed in and things seem pretty clear we are just waiting now and from following this thread it looks like we should get a visa soon. Also a big congratulations to all the people that had just recently had their visas approved!
> 
> Well a little about us, we have been together since 2011 and married in 2012 and we now have 2 beautiful kids  I have been living with my husband in his country for the past 2 1/2 years but i am now really ready to go home to Australia to see my family and for them to meet my kids and honestly i just really miss Australia so much but i cant go back or be without my husband and he doesnt want to be away from us (His Girls) so going back to Australia alone is not an option for us so now we are just waiting for a response from Berlin hopefully we hear something soon
> 
> Again Congratulations to the recently approved and goodluck to those of us who are still waiting.


----------



## Freddie

*Welcome!*



EestiAus said:


> Hey Everyone  I have been following this forum for a while now and have finally decided to hop on board. So we applied for a Partner Visa in Berlin 28th November 2013. We have MB as our CO.


Welcome! 

We lodged it (by 'snail-mail') from Sweden 29th November so we are just behind you. Our CO is KM.


----------



## EestiAus

Freddie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We lodged it (by 'snail-mail') from Sweden 29th November so we are just behind you. Our CO is KM.


Thanks Freddie, We lodged by 'snail mail' from Estonia. Looks like we applied the same time so lets hope we get our visa's the same time too


----------



## szaric

Good luck to everyone this week!!!!


----------



## EestiAus

who is still waiting for their visa and who is you CO?


----------



## GiuliaM

EestiAus said:


> who is still waiting for their visa and who is you CO?


I applied for a Prospective Marriage visa back in Feb, CO is MB.


----------



## EestiAus

GiuliaM said:


> I applied for a Prospective Marriage visa back in Feb, CO is MB.


Hi GiuliaM,

Ok so we both have MB as our CO but you applied a few months later than us and for a PMV. It will be interesting to see who else is on MB's list 

Goodluck!


----------



## hudo

We applied in mid-December.... watching the clock slowly tick away....


----------



## ramon

EestiAus said:


> who is still waiting for their visa and who is you CO?


Applied only 3 weeks ago. 

No CO yet.


----------



## flyer65

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## szaric

We are at 6 months with KM as our CO. Fingers crossed we hear some good news soon!


----------



## Freddie

szaric said:


> We are at 6 months with KM as our CO. Fingers crossed we hear some good news soon!


We are at 5,5-ish months with KM.


----------



## EestiAus

We received an email a few days ago from our CO, i was so excited, i really thought we might have got our visa granted but it turned out that he asked us if our daughter has received her Australian Citizenship Certificate which we have, thank goodness. Nice to know that he is thinking of us and that he took into consideration that we need to get other paper work finalized before we have a final date that we have to enter Australia. We still have to get my daughter an Australian passport so hopefully we have everyone's passports and documents before we have the visa granted!


----------



## frangga

Freddie said:


> We are at 5,5-ish months with KM.


We are at 6 months and 2 weeks with KM as CO as well.


----------



## EestiAus

I told myself i wasnt going to do this but i cant stop checking my email haha!


----------



## szaric

Hahahaha get used to that EastiAus! We check ours every 30 mins!


----------



## flyer65

EestiAus said:


> We received an email a few days ago from our CO, i was so excited, i really thought we might have got our visa granted but it turned out that he asked us if our daughter has received her Australian Citizenship Certificate which we have, thank goodness. Nice to know that he is thinking of us and that he took into consideration that we need to get other paper work finalized before we have a final date that we have to enter Australia. We still have to get my daughter an Australian passport so hopefully we have everyone's passports and documents before we have the visa granted!


HI EestiAus,

When our son was born here in Norway, we quickly got his Australian citizenship papers, and AUS passport.
AUS passport should have been 3-4 weeks processing via Copenhagen & Canberra, but we got it in 2 weeks!

When we sent the application for my wife and step daughter, we sent copies of his citizenship & passport with the application.

Good luck with your application.


----------



## szaric

Ive been looking back on past visa grants on this forum and have began to wonder whether they grant visas in the first week of every month?! I noticed a few people got their visas around the 7th april and then again around the 5th of may. In between these dates there has been nothing!
Maybe that means we will have a few more visas granted in the next couple of weeks?!


----------



## frangga

szaric said:


> Ive been looking back on past visa grants on this forum and have began to wonder whether they grant visas in the first week of every month?! I noticed a few people got their visas around the 7th april and then again around the 5th of may. In between these dates there has been nothing!
> Maybe that means we will have a few more visas granted in the next couple of weeks?!


I'm not too sure about this "theory". Nancy posted that they got their visa granted on March 28th and Lolly (who had KM by the way as well) got hers on April 14th. So there doesnt seem to be a real pattern. However, you are right, lately the big bulk of visas got issued in the first week of each month.


----------



## szaric

Well i hope that you are right then! Hahah better for us! You and i should be next on KM's list!
Tomorrow is a new week!!!


----------



## frangga

*Visa granted!*


YAY, WE GOT OUR VISA (309) GRANTED TODAY - after 6 months and 19 days! 
Official Application date: 1st November 2013, case officer: KM

I'm still shaking, while my partner yet does not know about the wonderful news, as he is already asleep.

Thanks a lot to all of you and your support!

I know that every relationship is different, but I just would like to point out that we got our 309 partner visa granted without having lived together 12 months prior to the application date. 
My Aussie partner lived with me in Germany from January to September 2012 for 9 months. And I lived for 3 months at his place in Australia from Christmas 2012 until March 2013. So basically 12 months prior to application we had only lived 3 months together. It really worried me that many people wrote on the forum that it is highly unlikely to receive a 309 partner visa, if you had not lived 12 months together prior to application. But I guess we are a good example that it is possible, if you have really good evidences, like pics of my parents visiting my partner's family in Australia, good reasons for times of separation (work and study commitments) etc.!

I keep my fingers crossed that more visas will be granted soon. All the best to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## flyer65

Congratulations


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Frangga - Great news. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Very best wishes to you both. Cheers... 



frangga said:


> YAY, WE GOT OUR VISA (309) GRANTED TODAY - after 6 months and 19 days!
> Official Application date: 1st November 2013, case officer: KM
> 
> I'm still shaking, while my partner yet does not know about the wonderful news, as he is already asleep.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you and your support!
> 
> I know that every relationship is different, but I just would like to point out that we got our 309 partner visa granted without having lived together 12 months prior to the application date.
> My Aussie partner lived with me in Germany from January to September 2012 for 9 months. And I lived for 3 months at his place in Australia from Christmas 2012 until March 2013. So basically 12 months prior to application we had only lived 3 months together. It really worried me that many people wrote on the forum that it is highly unlikely to receive a 309 partner visa, if you had not lived 12 months together prior to application. But I guess we are a good example that it is possible, if you have really good evidences, like pics of my parents visiting my partner's family in Australia, good reasons for times of separation (work and study commitments) etc.!
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed that more visas will be granted soon. All the best to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## szaric

Omg that is awesome news!!!!! So happy for you both!!! And that gives us more hope as we applied on the 14th Nov with KM as well!

Wow now im really excited! Congrats and good luck in Oz!!!


----------



## Freddie

frangga said:


> YAY, WE GOT OUR VISA (309) GRANTED TODAY - after 6 months and 19 days!
> Official Application date: 1st November 2013, case officer: KM


Congrats! We are 4 weeks behind you (also with KM).


----------



## EestiAus

frangga said:


> YAY, WE GOT OUR VISA (309) GRANTED TODAY - after 6 months and 19 days!
> Official Application date: 1st November 2013, case officer: KM


Congratulations!!! Blessings and happiness to you and your partner  Enjoy your new life in Australia!


----------



## rhirhi

Hi everyone,

Has anyone here had their medical results sent to Australia first? Our doctor said she was told at the beginning of the year to send every applicants results to Australia and they would pass them onto Berlin. My partners medical results were completed a month ago...I wrote to our case worker yesterday asking if he had received them and he said 'it can take 'some time' before they receive them. 

Does anyone know how soon their medicals arrived?


----------



## szaric

We completed the medicals in February using eMedical which the doctor advised that they get sent to the CO automatically after the results are in. You can check online at the eMedical website...it will say its been completed and sent.

They most likely are sent also to Australia for confirmation so I would say it takes time. Unfortunately you just need to wait it out. Your CO will contact you if he needs to.
Hope this helps!


----------



## rhirhi

Thanks for your reply Szaric,

Our medicals were not sent through E-Medical, i think that's why the doctor said they had to send them to Australia first. I asked the case worker if there was anyway we could see if our medicals had been uploaded onto the system and he said no.

It's really frustrating.....you pay so much money for this but the service is obviously not great. It would be nice to know a little in advance to we can get everything in order and enter Australia before the deadline....


----------



## szaric

Yeh thats probably why it takes a little longer but im pretty sure the medicals are valid a year from when you did them so you would have to be in Australia by april 2015 im guessing. However the CO knows about the expiry dates of the medicals and police reports so he would only ask for them when needed. 
Dont worry it will be fine! Most people have received their visas within 6 to 6.5 months from the application date.
We are at 6 months and 1 week today and the waiting is killing us! Hehe


----------



## rhirhi

ahh haha i'm sure you'll be fine 

We will be at 6 months next month  

Good luck!


----------



## ramon

*The long wait...*

Just a general question: how long did it take for you guys to receive a response after having handed in the application?

We're at a month already (handed in at the embassy), which I know is merely a blip on the immigration department's timeline, but have not yet heard a peep from them (aside from their prompt acceptance of payment  ).

Or do they only contact you after a CO has been assigned to your file?


----------



## rhirhi

ramon said:


> Just a general question: how long did it take for you guys to receive a response after having handed in the application?
> 
> We're at a month already (handed in at the embassy), which I know is merely a blip on the immigration department's timeline, but have not yet heard a peep from them (aside from their prompt acceptance of payment  ).
> 
> Or do they only contact you after a CO has been assigned to your file?


We waited a month and then wrote to the embassy and they told us who our case worker is...he never contacted us to let us know he was our case worker haha.


----------



## ramon

rhirhi said:


> We waited a month and then wrote to the embassy and they told us who our case worker is...he never contacted us to let us know he was our case worker haha.


Ha! Thanks rhirhi. Good to know. I work down the road, so might pay them a little visit in the next few days and politely enquire into the matter.


----------



## szaric

Our payment was taken within an hour of recieving the application and then we waited 2 months without hearing anything. We called the ESC and they kindly told us who our CO was. We were told initially however to wait at least 2 months before a CO is assigned but the ESC was very helpful so you can call them if you have any questions!


----------



## ramon

szaric said:


> Our payment was taken within an hour of recieving the application and then we waited 2 months without hearing anything. We called the ESC and they kindly told us who our CO was. We were told initially however to wait at least 2 months before a CO is assigned but the ESC was very helpful so you can call them if you have any questions!


Good one! I will try my luck and see if they bite... haha


----------



## GiuliaM

Hi guys!

My fiance is back to Australia so now I'm here again hoping for those of you at the finish line to receive good news soon!

I have been recently asked to send in the originals of my police checks + translations. I know for sure they received it on the 7th cos it required signature on arrival, but haven't heard of anybody after that. Is that normal?
I know COs don't write much at all if not needed, but for some reason I thought they would notify something to me?


----------



## szaric

All original police certs and translations are required, no copies.
They usually dont tell you if they have received it, they will only contact you when they need something....


----------



## GiuliaM

szaric said:


> All original police certs and translations are required, no copies.
> They usually dont tell you if they have received it, they will only contact you when they need something....


Thanks heaps! I thought they would at least notify thatbut nope.


----------



## Wifey

Hi everyone! Long time reader of this thread and first time poster. I decided to post to keep the hope alive and let you all know my husband (who is German) was granted his visa last Thursday! We lodged on November 12 and waited a total of 192 days for it to be granted.

I know there are a lot of posts about concerns about not hearing from your COs so I would like to tell you all that we only had 2 emails from our CO - one requesting the medicals and the second was the visa grant. We waited about 4 weeks before we had our CO assigned and received the medical request while a friend of ours (from Holland) who applied about 2 days after us for a PR visa waited only about 2 weeks. We desperately wanted to contact our CO and ask if they had received everything as the wait is truly very stressful, however, we held out as we didn't want to disturb them. We did eventually touch base with our CO at the 6 month mark and about 10 days later, we received the visa grant notification! So I guess work on the 'no news is good news' principle if you don't hear from your CO!

Thank you all for sharing your visa stories and timelines. It proved to be a source of great information and comfort during the 'great wait'. Wishing everyone the very best in their visa applications and hope to be able to share what knowledge my husband and I gained about the process from our experience of it!


----------



## GiuliaM

Hi Wifey, congrats! What kind of visa did he apply for?


----------



## Wifey

He applied for the 309/100 visa, however, as we have been together for over 4 years, the 309 part was waived and he was granted the 100 directly! We weren't expecting that so it was a lovely surprise!


----------



## szaric

Thats great news congratulations! We are at 6 months and 13 days as we applied 2 days after you on november 14 so hopefully as you say no news is good news! Haha! Who was your CO might i ask?!


----------



## Wifey

Hi szaric, Our CO was BJ.


----------



## ramon

ramon said:


> Just a general question: how long did it take for you guys to receive a response after having handed in the application? ?


Went to the embassy this morning to inquire. CO has been assigned (MB).

Lucky I did though - they'd made mistakes entering our addresses and phone numbers!

Now we wait.


----------



## rhirhi

ramon said:


> Went to the embassy this morning to inquire. CO has been assigned (MB). Lucky I did though - they'd made mistakes entering our addresses and phone numbers! Now we wait.


we have the same case worker haha


----------



## ramon

rhirhi said:


> we have the same case worker haha


oh yes, i can see you ahead in the line somewhere... far away... 

put in a good word for us! haha


----------



## GiuliaM

ramon said:


> Went to the embassy this morning to inquire. CO has been assigned (MB).
> 
> Lucky I did though - they'd made mistakes entering our addresses and phone numbers!
> 
> Now we wait.


Same CO for us!


----------



## rhirhi

ramon said:


> oh yes, i can see you ahead in the line somewhere... far away...  put in a good word for us! haha


Haha! At the moment we we just waiting for our medical examination to be uploaded from Australia (god knows why it had to be sent there) and approved -.-


----------



## EestiAus

ramon said:


> Went to the embassy this morning to inquire. CO has been assigned (MB).


We have MB aswell and are at the 6month mark today. Seems that MB has quite a few of us.....


----------



## EestiAus

Do you always get contacted by email to say that our visa is granted or do you only get contacted by email if you lodge your application online?


----------



## szaric

Im pretty sure all visa applications- paper and online- are granted via email....


----------



## EestiAus

szaric said:


> Im pretty sure all visa applications- paper and online- are granted via email....


Ok thanks szaric and it will be your turn to post here very soon to say you have your visa  Goodluck to you and your family!


----------



## szaric

Thanks EestiAus! Lets hope so, the wait is killing us!!! Maybe you will beat us to it?! Who knows! All the best!!


----------



## GiuliaM

Just out of curiosity guys, is there anybody else waiting for a PMV approval from Berlin? I forgot!


----------



## szaric

We are waiting on partner visa 309/100


----------



## EestiAus

We are waiting on Partner Visa 309/100


----------



## Wifey

EestiAus said:


> Do you always get contacted by email to say that our visa is granted or do you only get contacted by email if you lodge your application online?


Hi EestiAus,

We applied by paper and were notified by email so I am pretty sure notification of visa grants always come by email unless you have chosen not to communicate with the department via email...then I think it will come by 'snail mail'.


----------



## Carrinya

*What to do?*

Hi Everyone

Iv'e been looking at this site for quite a while now, and just decided to jump on and involve myself a little. I take my hat of for all of you that is waiting for so long and always seems postive and patient. Impressive!

I applied for partner visa 309/100, lodged application 28th of January 2014, medical test 8th of april, my CO is JK, I am norwegian. Got an e-mail almost a week ago (26th of May) from my CO, telling me that it is no longer need for me to send any documents anymore. btw, Does that mean the answer is not too far away?

I have been in Australia from August 2011 till August 2013 on a Working Holiday Visa. Met my Fiancé at work in 2012, soon been together for two years. He was in Norway in November last year where he romantically proposed to me in the forest on his knees in the snow. He already bought the ring in Australia which was my perfect sign that he know me and my taste 

We have been rented a place (big house) since 6th of June 2013, and he still live there waiting for me (unfortunately we've only really lived together for almost 3 months since my visa expired and we didn't wanna rush moving together too fast) He is 14 years older than me (I am 27), and it seems probably weird for many of you, but love does not have an age...thank god for that!

My question now is... in the application (paper, not online) we wrote that the wedding will be in September 2014 OR September 2015. Now the date and time is totally changed because of practical reasons because we want the wedding in Norway. So the wedding will be in June 2015. Church is not yet booked (complicated, but it is an outside church in ruins and we need to have a chat with the priest together first) but the place the wedding party and dinner will be is booked. The invitations we will do together when he is here in Norway in July. so the question is, should I tell our CO about the wedding changes? Or will this make a lot more paperwork and delay everything? I was just thinking that maybe yhat will have a lot to say?!

I am afraid that we did not have enough relationship prove's as so many others had. We have a joint bankaccount, rent a place together, got statuary declarations from the owners and more people, pictures of us and trips and family, We even have the same tattoo, and all that stuff.
But I am worried that the age difference will be negative? And the fact that I have ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) with documents from doctors of course. I am scared that all this will be negative?

I have an degree, I am totally clean on every other point, never been a bad girl. But some days I think I am going crazy just waiting for my life and the answer. And being away from him is making me crazy. Him too, but he is more calm and believe everything will be fine soon. I am very stressed.

Any advice??

Thanks for any answers here  I am totally new on this, don't know if I did this right... and I apologise for such a long message.
Fingers crossed for all of you


----------



## Wifey

Hi Carrinya,

I am by no means an expert but I will try and give you my opinion...When they say they don't need any more paperwork, it generally means they have the bits that they need to consider your application but it doesn't indicate when the decision on your visa is likely to come. The waiting period at the moment seems to be about 6 months or so from lodgement date. We have just got out 100 visa a week ago and we applied on 12 November, so as it seems to work pretty much in a queue from lodgement date, I assume they are still deciding visas from November as there are a few people in this thread who also lodged in November but haven't received their decisions yet...

I would say be honest with your CO and tell them the date change of the wedding. Honesty is the best policy. They will then advise if they need any confirmation or proof of your chosen wedding date (e.g. venue booking confirmation or a copy of a wedding invite when you have them).

I don't think the age difference would be a negative. I don't think the COs are there to judge the details of your relationship in that respect, only to confirm that the relationship is genuine and continuing. It sounds to me that you have supplied plenty of information about your relationship. So long as you have given them everything you can, then that is all you can do! They seem to feel they have enough information about your relationship which is why they don't need any more documents from you at this point.

As for the ADD, I don't know if that would be an issue or not...maybe someone else has had some experience in this area?

Good luck! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Carrinya

Thank you so much for such a quick answer Wifey 

First of all, congrats with the good news about the visa 100!!  I believe that feels pretty good! 

I would believe so, to let the CO know so I am not so stressed about that. I just don't want to bother her too much since I did just ask her about something. But I reckon it is better to ask too much than too less.

Since he is in Australia and I am in norway, things about the wedding will take some time, but I reckon it's better to do it properly.

About the ADD, they got all the documents they need for that, and also it is documented it helps me a lot with concentration. I am not hyperactive  

Thanks again for your answer


----------



## EestiAus

New week everyone!! Lets hope some visa's roll out this week, goodluck and all the best Berliner's


----------



## szaric

Yes! New week! Good luck everyone! I hope at least one of us has some good news this week!!


----------



## Wifey

Goodluck to all those still enduring the 'great wait'! Hope you get THAT email this week!


----------



## sAsAk1

*Still Waiting*

Date of Application: Dec 13, 2013

Nationality: Dutch

Visa type:309 tempo,partner

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: Yes

Police checked: Yes

And we're still waiting. Oh I hope it comes soon. I'm currently staying in Australia on a tourist visa because my SO lost his job back in the Netherlands and his visa with it. My CO is MB. We're going back to the Netherlands in about two weeks for my cousins wedding and I was hoping it would coincide with the visa grant so I wouldn't have to leave Australia for the visa to come into effect but now I'm starting to get nervous >.< In one week it will have been 6 months. I got an email from my CO a little while ago when I enquired whether the medical and police certificate had been received and he told me that he would contact me again 6 months after the application which would be in June. Since then I've let him know of my new address here in Australia and my new phone number but I haven't gotten a reply on that.


----------



## szaric

Well, it looks like another quiet week is over... And with the public holiday on Monday, we will have to wait out for some good news on Tuesday!


----------



## Freddie

And now this quiet week comes to an end... Any good news for anyone?


----------



## GiuliaM

As per usual, good luck to those of you who should get a response in these weeks! As for myself, three more months to go!


----------



## ramon

*Request for health check*

We got an email requesting a police clearance cert. and a health check on Friday - roughly 6 weeks after we handed in our application.

Woohoo! The cogs are slowly turning 

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## szaric

Good luck to everyone this week!!!


----------



## Freddie

Looks like another quiet week, or will the good things happen tmrw?!


----------



## EestiAus

Freddie said:


> Looks like another quiet week, or will the good things happen tmrw?!


Yes unfortunately looks like we are in for another quite week. I have helped myself a little bit to stop obsessing over checking the email by only checking once after 11:00am. I had noticed that the 2 times our CO sent emails to us was around 11:00am. So i figured that once a day after 11:00am is enough haha!


----------



## GiuliaM

EestiAus said:


> Yes unfortunately looks like we are in for another quite week. I have helped myself a little bit to stop obsessing over checking the email by only checking once after 11:00am. I had noticed that the 2 times our CO sent emails to us was around 11:00am. So i figured that once a day after 11:00am is enough haha!


Oooh that's a good idea!

A question to everybody - did it take long for your partner to be "approved"? Like, looking on our Immi page my fiancé noticed that at some point his status changed in approved, I never paid attention to that.


----------



## Wifey

GiuliaM said:


> Oooh that's a good idea!
> 
> A question to everybody - did it take long for your partner to be "approved"? Like, looking on our Immi page my fiancé noticed that at some point his status changed in approved, I never paid attention to that.


I never knew that there was an 'immi page' for applications!?! Did you apply online or paper?


----------



## GiuliaM

Wifey said:


> I never knew that there was an 'immi page' for applications!?! Did you apply online or paper?


Sorry I explained quite badly, I mean on my Immi account! I did my application online and I sent via post only my police checks + translations.


----------



## EestiAus

I used to love weekends and hate mondays, oh how the tables have turned haha! I look forward to every monday now and the cant wait for the weekend to be over for the new week to start. Waiting for a visa so me and my family to go home to Australia is like waiting all year for christmas... a very long wait.


----------



## szaric

I totally agree i love looking forward to the new week and cant wait for the weekend to pass! Haha! I think July is going to be our lucky month, we have just passed 7 months and the wait is killing us. we just want to hear some good news so we can start our life in Australia!
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## EestiAus

szaric said:


> I totally agree i love looking forward to the new week and cant wait for the weekend to pass! Haha! I think July is going to be our lucky month, we have just passed 7 months and the wait is killing us. we just want to hear some good news so we can start our life in Australia!
> Good luck to everyone xxx


Hey szaric! if you dont mind me asking, whats your situation? Are you applying for de facto or married partner visa? From looking through this thread i dont think anyone has had to wait 7MONTHS for a visa so just wondering is your case pretty straight forward or it a bit difficult.


----------



## szaric

Hey! We applied for a married partner visa back in november... We were requested medicals and police certs in february and we had sent everything off by the middle of feb. Our case is straight forward as we have no children and have been living together for 2.5 years and have given All documents requested. 

I have noticed most people have received their visas within 6 months and so we also were expecting ours but since my husband is a serbian citizen I assume it takes longer as it is a 'high risk' country :/ 
I also saw online that it is now 7-9 months wait for the partner visa...

We remain positive that July is our month!!! We just cant wait to get to Australia to start our lives over as we have been living in limbo for 7 months and we are going insane!! Hahahaha!

I hope this helps your situation....


----------



## EestiAus

szaric said:


> Hey! We applied for a married partner visa back in november... We were requested medicals and police certs in february and we had sent everything off by the middle of feb. Our case is straight forward as we have no children and have been living together for 2.5 years and have given All documents requested.
> 
> I have noticed most people have received their visas within 6 months and so we also were expecting ours but since my husband is a serbian citizen I assume it takes longer as it is a 'high risk' country :/
> I also saw online that it is now 7-9 months wait for the partner visa...
> 
> We remain positive that July is our month!!! We just cant wait to get to Australia to start our lives over as we have been living in limbo for 7 months and we are going insane!! Hahahaha!
> 
> I hope this helps your situation....


Wow ok yes seems pretty straight forward except the fact you applied from Serbia. It got me thinking because we are going to reach 7months soon aswell. We applied from Estonia and i dont know if Estonia is 'high or low risk' i wonder if that is what makes the time difference in approvals


----------



## Dinkum

Estonia and Serbia are both high risk. You can see the full list of low risk countries having ETA eligible passports on the DIBP website. All countries not on this list are viewed as high risk.


----------



## szaric

He is Serbian but we live in Italy so we applied to the Berlin office. 
I think Estonia is also 'high risk' there is a list of 'low risk' countries on the immigration website so you can check there! Every case is different though, unfortunately there is nothing to do but wait!!


----------



## EestiAus

Thats so annoying, i didnt even think Estonia would be 'high risk'  Now i think we will get it around the 9month mark or not at all  

Anyway Szaric and everyone else goodluck!


----------



## arthurkiss

Italy is low risk,whats the waiting time for the 309 visa? Based on previous posts it appears to be around 6 months?


----------



## rhirhi

Officially starting to feel really frustrated.... We applied at the end of December so it's 6 months at the end of this month -.- I know they said the waiting time is 6-9 months but it's annoying trying to plan your life around that.... We really need to be in Australia by October and we can't just up and leave with one months notice....

It's frustrating when you have nothing to hide and feel like you have what is a pretty straight forward case....we have been waiting for our medical results to be uploaded from Australia for almost two months....we paid so much money for this and the whole thing is so annoying! 

Rant over haha


----------



## szaric

Agreed! We would love to be in oz in July as we have some important family events happening but its going to be really difficult having to pack up everything in a couple of weeks , not to mention how expensive flights are last minute! But its all for the best and we will be super grateful when and if we are granted this visa!


----------



## arthurkiss

I have just asked our case officer the current processing times from Berlin embassy ,once I find out will share it on the forum. Our CO is JV.


----------



## Brucehighway

I had read this excellent thread and wanted to join in........... 


Partner visa 309/100 
Lodged Mid April 2014 via Immi online account 
Request for more information on May 1st (Police check and Health exam, done with e-medical)
No CO officially assigned but the emails we had are from BJ

So we are only 2 months into the process. Health check is done and we uploaded and sent the police certificates. 
So far we have had two emails, one to acknowledge receipt the day we applied and the other to request health/police checks. I guess this is normal??


----------



## GiuliaM

Brucehighway said:


> I had read this excellent thread and wanted to join in...........
> 
> Partner visa 309/100
> Lodged Mid April 2014 via Immi online account
> Request for more information on May 1st (Police check and Health exam, done with e-medical)
> No CO officially assigned but the emails we had are from BJ
> 
> So we are only 2 months into the process. Health check is done and we uploaded and sent the police certificates.
> So far we have had two emails, one to acknowledge receipt the day we applied and the other to request health/police checks. I guess this is normal??


Yup should be all good! I'm at 3,5 months now and I heard of my CO only when he needed some documents sent to the Embassy. May I ask, if you're from the UK why haven't they directed you to the Embassy in London?


----------



## Brucehighway

GiuliaM said:


> Yup should be all good! I'm at 3,5 months now and I heard of my CO only when he needed some documents sent to the Embassy. May I ask, if you're from the UK why haven't they directed you to the Embassy in London?


Good to know, thanks

We are not living in the UK but mainland Europe and Berlin was the office we were directed to


----------



## GiuliaM

Brucehighway said:


> Good to know, thanks
> 
> We are not living in the UK but mainland Europe and Berlin was the office we were directed to


Oooh ok makes sense now!


----------



## sAsAk1

Well I'm going absolutely crazy with all this waiting. Our case is really very straight forward and I'm from a low-risk country too. We have no kids, no previous marriages or other visa applications and we've been living together for 2,5 years now. Our 6 month mark was a week ago and I really need this visa before we return to Australia in two weeks.  I was really hoping it would be here by now...


----------



## rhirhi

sAsAk1 said:


> Well I'm going absolutely crazy with all this waiting. Our case is really very straight forward and I'm from a low-risk country too. We have no kids, no previous marriages or other visa applications and we've been living together for 2,5 years now. Our 6 month mark was a week ago and I really need this visa before we return to Australia in two weeks.  I was really hoping it would be here by now...


We literally have exactly the same case as you.....6 months next Friday. -_- it's so frustrating....what is taking so long? What is the problem? Agh.

If you don't mind me asking, who is your case worker sAsAk1?


----------



## sAsAk1

Hi rhirhi,

We have MB as our case worker. He even sent me an email saying he would get back to me 6 months after the initial application... But nothing so far.


----------



## EestiAus

sAsAk1 said:


> Hi rhirhi,
> 
> We have MB as our case worker. He even sent me an email saying he would get back to me 6 months after the initial application... But nothing so far.


We have MB as well and are pass 6months, we are at exactly 6months and 22days! Its so frustrating and annoying, we just want our visa already.


----------



## sAsAk1

I decided to send an email to my case officer and asked if he could give us an indication. He replied quite quickly and said that our case was locked in for finalisation in July. I think things are taking longer because of the end of the financial year in Australia.


----------



## rhirhi

omg this is beyond frustrating....i don't know what to do.....my partner has to give at least two months notice to his work and we need to be in Australia by October....we applied two weeks after you! If they aren't planning on telling us Until August it puts us in a really difficult situation -_- ARGH

All the best though! I hope they grant you the visa on July 1st!


----------



## EestiAus

Did you all send in the Form 888's or not until requested?


----------



## rhirhi

We sent the minimum two with ours


----------



## Freddie

Lodged our application with snail-mail from Sweden 29th Oct (with all docs incl. health and police). Less then a week later they took the money from our account and on 18th Dec we recieved an email where our CO confirmed everything. We have not heard anything since then. Our application should be very straight forward so this is really enoying.


----------



## EestiAus

Freddie said:


> Lodged our application with snail-mail from Sweden 29th Oct (with all docs incl. health and police). Less then a week later they took the money from our account and on 18th Dec we recieved an email where our CO confirmed everything. We have not heard anything since then. Our application should be very straight forward so this is really enoying.


Freddie thats just ridiculous! You're way passed 7MONTHS! Just a quick question did you give in the form 888's? because we didnt and now i'm just wondering if others who lodge at berlin did.


----------



## rhirhi

Freddie have you tried emailing your case worker to ask for any process? Who is your CO? 

Eestiaus are you from a high risk country? If your case officer hasn't asked for them maybe you could write a quick email offering too. But if you often send emails maybe just wait until they ask?

Edit: just looked back and saw you are. I wouldn't worry too much though because they can't reject you on the basis you didn't provide any 888's when it says not too... Maybe just write your case worker a note that you are willing to provide form 888's if needed. Keep in mind 'high risk' countries do tend to take a little longer....it is annoying but it doesn't mean anything is going 'wrong'.


----------



## GiuliaM

Maybe nobody's being approved lately cause visas are capped? Maybe they're just waiting for new financial year to start.


----------



## rhirhi

GiuliaM said:


> Maybe nobody's being approved lately cause visas are capped? Maybe they're just waiting for new financial year to start.


I've heard of that too. Do you know it they are actually capped? I heard partnership visas can't be capped but I don't know if that's true or not....of that's the case I hope July 1 rains visa's for all of us!


----------



## Freddie

EestiAus said:


> Freddie thats just ridiculous! You're way passed 7MONTHS! Just a quick question did you give in the form 888's? because we didnt and now i'm just wondering if others who lodge at berlin did.


Yes, with the two 888's (one of them, my partners brother in law, is actually working in thier air force. So if he vouches for me one could think I should be pretty safe to let in  ).

On top of that, we have also proved that our finances are really good (about a year ago I sold a successfull IT-company and she has been running another company that has been doing really good).

I can't see why this is taking so long.


----------



## GiuliaM

rhirhi said:


> I've heard of that too. Do you know it they are actually capped? I heard partnership visas can't be capped but I don't know if that's true or not....of that's the case I hope July 1 rains visa's for all of us!


Yes they do are capped, not 100% sure but pretty sure yes!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Legally and officially, partner visas cannot be capped. Only PMVs can be capped. Each embassy, however, does have their own quotas they set each year (and actually each month as well) that they stick to. Toward the end of the financial year, visa grants are usually few and far between.


----------



## GiuliaM

Ooh I see! Thanks for specifying. I applied for a PMV myself so I assumed all of them were capped.


----------



## sAsAk1

We handed in two 888 forms (statutory declarations).


----------



## szaric

Dont worry guys!!!! Our turn will come!! We have also passed the 7 month mark... July will be our month!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sydney

szaric said:


> Dont worry guys!!!! Our turn will come!! We have also passed the 7 month mark... July will be our month!! Fingers crossed!!


We have passed 7 months mark too! Feels like it will never end... 
How do you survive people?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I had to wait almost nine months for my PMV. I survived by keeping in touch with my honey, readying myself for the move, and by keeping my perspective - remembering there are high-risk applicants who often have to spend 18 months to two years away from their partners waiting for their visas. We are the lucky ones.


----------



## Sydney

CollegeGirl said:


> I had to wait almost nine months for my PMV. I survived by keeping in touch with my honey, readying myself for the move, and by keeping my perspective - remembering there are high-risk applicants who often have to spend 18 months to two years away from their partners waiting for their visas. We are the lucky ones.


Thanks CollegeGirl! I communicate with my love 24*7 (minus a few hours of sleep).

Doesn't matter what I do - going to/from work or having a break, cleaning, washing, cooking, shopping or doing sport - he is always with me on skype or viber.
We like having our meals together and we even learnt to watch movies together when we both leave the skype conversation open, mute and have the little square of each other in the corner 

It's like we have been living together despite the 14,000 kilometres between us, but it's still so hard and painful... 

Btw my fiancé is from a high-risk country...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hope you guys don't have to wait too long. Hang in there.


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> We have passed 7 months mark too! Feels like it will never end...
> How do you survive people?


Such a distant memory now... Our survival was seeing each other regularly. The booking of the trips gave us something to look forward to and that we would be able to see and be with each other in person.


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Such a distant memory now... Our survival was seeing each other regularly. The booking of the trips gave us something to look forward to and that we would be able to see and be with each other in person.


That would be the best Mish and you are so lucky that you were able to do that, but everyone's situation is different and sometimes it's just impossible to book trips every few months.


----------



## Mish

Sydney said:


> That would be the best Mish and you are so lucky that you were able to do that, but everyone's situation is different and sometimes it's just impossible to book trips every few months.


Yes everyones situation is different and you just have to do what you can. Luck has nothing to do with it ... effort is what does it. People see it is lucky I could go about every 4 months but noone knows that some of the leave is leave without pay or that every cent is counted for and had to save so hard by not going out shopping or very rarely going out with friends.

I had to do what was necessary to be able to afford to go over there.

There are even some that put everything on their credit card to see their partners! I salute those people for not worrying about all those interest charges.


----------



## Sydney

Mish said:


> Yes everyones situation is different and you just have to do what you can. Luck has nothing to do with it ... effort is what does it. People see it is lucky I could go about every 4 months but noone knows that some of the leave is leave without pay or that every cent is counted for and had to save so hard by not going out shopping or very rarely going out with friends.
> 
> I had to do what was necessary to be able to afford to go over there.
> 
> There are even some that put everything on their credit card to see their partners! I salute those people for not worrying about all those interest charges.


Thanks for your response Mish, but I think you just misunderstood me. When I said different situations I didn't mean the money aspect at all.

Anyway it's not related to the topic. Sorry Berlin Embassy Processing Time guys for interfering. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EestiAus

Only 2 more weeks then July will be here! Seems we are all waiting and hoping in July that it will rain visas.


----------



## rhirhi

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all hanging in there with your sanity!

Only 5 days left until July!

I'm going to write our case worker (MB) on Friday (When we will have been waiting 6 months) asking if there is any chance he could indicate a timeline in which our visa will be 'finalised'......i'm praying he says July.

Am i right in saying sAsAk1, Eestiaus, Freddie, Sydney and myself are all the couples at, around or past the six month mark?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## EestiAus

rhirhi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you're all hanging in there with your sanity!
> 
> Only 5 days left until July!
> 
> I'm going to write our case worker (MB) on Friday (When we will have been waiting 6 months) asking if there is any chance he could indicate a timeline in which our visa will be 'finalised'......i'm praying he says July.
> 
> Am i right in saying sAsAk1, Eestiaus, Freddie, Sydney and myself are all the couples at, around or past the six month mark?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Yeah we are just barely hanging on and i have MB as well and just messaged him a few days ago asking how our case is going and he hasnt replied at all, so probably no use emailing him haha. Anyway you are right that the berliners quoted above are all pasted 6 months.

Goodluck every one and all the best


----------



## arthurkiss

Today I spoke to someone who used to be high up in immigration and the situation is.
Each embassy is given an x amount of visas that they can release each calendar year (has nothing to do with financial year)and measered quarterly so if they have reached the limit in one quarter they have no choice but to push out the remaining applications to next quarter. Depending on the number of applications they are processed in order and there is no way to speed up the process.I have already emailed our CO being JV from Berlin but no response and no indication when the visa will be granted.


----------



## rhirhi

Sorry if i missed you Arthurkiss!

Thanks for the info. 

well, at least we know that they have probably reached their limit for the quarter...maybe it would be better if i wrote on July 1st haha. I really hope July is good to us all. It's so difficult being kept in the dark like this....i wish our case workers wrote us updates and told us when our case was 'locked in' for finalisation or at least explained the hold up....


----------



## rhirhi

I'm so worried my caseworker will go on holiday next month seeing as it's summer....haha  (yes, I've been reduced to not wanting people to go on holiday haha)


----------



## arthurkiss

Do we know what the current average waiting time is from Berlin for low risk countries?


----------



## GiuliaM

arthurkiss said:


> Do we know what the current average waiting time is from Berlin for low risk countries?


I applied for PMV visa froma low risk country and waiting time was said to be 6-9 months!

So, the number of visa is divided into categories or it doesn't matter?


----------



## rhirhi

jjferrandis said:


> Hi again. As I commented before I'm doing some statistics with Excel based on the timelines shown in this forum. View All Family & Spouse Timelines
> 
> Data used:
> 
> - I'm using data from 25th of September 2012 up to today. 1 year back from today.
> 
> - I'm using just data for 309 and 100 visas that have been already granted.
> 
> The results are:
> 
> 1) Considering only applications through Berlin.
> 
> 1.a. Average time from day of application up to visa granted = 175 days / 5.8 months
> 1.b. Average time from day that medicals are submitted up to visa granted = 112 days / 3.7 months
> 
> 2) Considering all applications (all embassies around the world)
> 
> 2.a. Average time from day of application up to visa granted = 161 days / 5.4 months
> 2.b. . Average time from day that medicals are submitted up to visa = 103 days / 3.4 months.
> 
> So putting the example of my case and using just the data and averages from Berlin.
> 
> I applied on 09/05/2013 + 175 days = *30/10/2013* (Statistical forecast based on average 1.a)
> 
> also
> 
> I submitted my medicals on 11/06/2013 + 112 days = *01/10/2013* (Statistical forecast based on average 1.b)


This post is from 9 months ago but you can see he did the forecast over one year.....maybe it's because it's the end of the quarter but it would appear if anything things are slowing down 

When i applied Berlin said 6-8 months -_-


----------



## arthurkiss

Giulia-assuming you are also applying from Italy? No categories,i believe first in first served basis.the new quarter is starting in July so fingers crossed.


----------



## GiuliaM

arthurkiss said:


> Giulia-assuming you are also applying from Italy? No categories,i believe first in first served basis.the new quarter is starting in July so fingers crossed.


Cool, thank you! Yes I've applied from Italy at the end of Feb


----------



## arthurkiss

The race is on Giulia,my fiance is coming from Bari.


----------



## Brucehighway

GiuliaM said:


> Oooh that's a good idea!
> 
> A question to everybody - did it take long for your partner to be "approved"? Like, looking on our Immi page my fiancé noticed that at some point his status changed in approved, I never paid attention to that.


Hello GiuliaM
Do you know approximately how long it took the status to change to approved? After reading this we signed into Immi and checked and my partners status is still SUBMITTED


----------



## GiuliaM

Brucehighway said:


> Hello GiuliaM
> Do you know approximately how long it took the status to change to approved? After reading this we signed into Immi and checked and my partners status is still SUBMITTED


So, I applied on Feb 26th and we got an email from the CO on the 11th April (I uploaded everything straight away but was missing one police check cos I didn't know Italy has 2 + needed to send in the originals). Logging in it also says that my profile has been last edited on the 11th April (not by me cos I still add evidence sometimes) and that's how it shows next to his name:


----------



## Brucehighway

GiuliaM said:


> So, I applied on Feb 26th and we got an email from the CO on the 11th April (I uploaded everything straight away but was missing one police check cos I didn't know Italy has 2 + needed to send in the originals). Logging in it also says that my profile has been last edited on the 11th April (not by me cos I still add evidence sometimes) and that's how it shows next to his name:
> 
> Ok thats clear, thanks for the quick reply. We looked on my partners immi account and here we see SUBMITTED, but in my log in I see the same as you do, Approved. I was the same as you I didn't notice this either and take it as a good sign


----------



## szaric

I think most of the COs have been on holidays or will be going on holidays soon but it should not affect the processing of the application as someone usually takes over till they return.

I noticed on this forum that the last person to receive a visa was towards the end of may so maybe this quota theory is correct...hopefully there should be lots of visas granted in july!!

We are now at 7 months and 11 days, cant wait till july!!!!


----------



## rhirhi

More and more couples that have been waiting 7 months are popping up and I can't deny that's it worrying :O I hope it's just because of the quotas


----------



## sAsAk1

I agree everyone seems to be getting to and past the 7 month mark. I was really expecting things to be done by now...


----------



## arthurkiss

Just received a response from the CO ,waiting time still 6-9 months. At month 5 we are planning to apply for a vistor visa and wait out 309 from here....


----------



## Freddie

arthurkiss said:


> At month 5 we are planning to apply for a vistor visa and wait out 309 from here....


I would not do that if I were you... from immi.com.au:

"You must be outside Australia when you apply and also when the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is granted. You can be in or outside Australia when Partner visa (subclass 100) is granted."


----------



## rhirhi

You can apply for a tourist visa but it just means when your case worker is ready to make a decision you will need to leave the country in order to receive your results (E.g. go on holiday to New Zealand)


----------



## arthurkiss

This is an option that was discussed with Immi as well as offered by the CO.you must be outside the australia when visa 309 is granted. You can be in australia on a visitors visa and the CO will notify you to leave the country to any other country(ie NZ) and when you re-enter you will enter under your new visa(309). There is no issue with this option except she dowsnt have the right to work etc...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Freddie, it is actually very, very common for people to do that these days. If you read more of this forum, you'll see that. Immi understands that they're asking partners to be separated for a very long period of time now that processing times are so long, so they've gotten more and more lenient with it. All people have to do is notify their CO they are getting a tourist visa and going onshore, and then the CO will notify them before granting their visa, they leave the country, the visa is granted, and they fly back in on their visa. I was going to do this myself, but my CO actually just went ahead and granted my visa instead, which was lovely (we'd already been waiting almost 9 months anyway).


----------



## arthurkiss

Another thing we have asked our CO if there is any chance to obtain the visa in September which would be 6 months from date of lodgement however she replied this was unlikely at this point expecting the visa for October.


----------



## Brucehighway

arthurkiss said:


> Another thing we have asked our CO if there is any chance to obtain the visa in September which would be 6 months from date of lodgement however she replied this was unlikely at this point expecting the visa for October.


Hello Arthurkiss
Can I asked you when you asked your CO did you do it by email or phone? How quick was the response?
I ask because our CO seems unresponsive


----------



## arthurkiss

Hi Bruce, I have asked by email twice and received a response2 weeks later with a formal email response stating the same processing times as per their website. My fiance has contacted our CO by phone and had a casual chat "just following up to make sure everything is ok....."


----------



## Freddie

July = New month and new quarter. Lets cross fingers guys.


----------



## rhirhi

Let's hope the visas start rolling in this month! Happy July! Haha


----------



## sAsAk1

We just received some very bad news. Our CO asked us to send him a reminder in July so perhaps he could finalise our visa before we leave for Australia tomorrow. Then he sent us an email saying he couldn't finalise it because my current stay in Australia has brought my total stay over 12 months and therefore I have to hand in a police certificate from Canberra. We weren't aware that time during processing would count as I hadn't stayed for over 8 months at the time of our application. Why weren't we informed of this sooner? We could've applied and sent it to him ages ago. Why were we only told now about this? This means I can't start looking for work nor I can start my studies until the next semester and it will take at least three weeks for the certificate to process and I only have a month left on my tourist visa.


----------



## Dinkum

You can get the AFP police clearance in less than a week. Apply online for $42. We just did it, and it arrived in 4 days. Cheers and good luck. (Not sure if you are in Australia or not.)


----------



## rhirhi

sAsAk1 said:


> We just received some very bad news. Our CO asked us to send him a reminder in July so perhaps he could finalise our visa before we leave for Australia tomorrow. Then he sent us an email saying he couldn't finalise it because my current stay in Australia has brought my total stay over 12 months and therefore I have to hand in a police certificate from Canberra. We weren't aware that time during processing would count as I hadn't stayed for over 8 months at the time of our application. Why weren't we informed of this sooner? We could've applied and sent it to him ages ago. Why were we only told now about this? This means I can't start looking for work nor I can start my studies until the next semester and it will take at least three weeks for the certificate to process and I only have a month left on my tourist visa.


Oh no! That's really annoying!!!!! Try and apply online....good luck!!


----------



## sAsAk1

Dinkum said:


> You can get the AFP police clearance in less than a week. Apply online for $42. We just did it, and it arrived in 4 days. Cheers and good luck. (Not sure if you are in Australia or not.)


We did apply for it just a few moments ago but the website states the average processing time is three weeks. (15 working days) The main issue however is that I'll have to leave Australia again which is expensive and means I have to spend time apart from my SO. Also that we weren't informed of this sooner and thus could have avoided this very annoying, time consuming and cost inefficient situation.


----------



## Dinkum

Yes... That is what they say on the website. But we were very happy when it arrived so quickly. Keep your fingers crossed. We got an email the next day after lodging, saying it would be posted by the first available mail. It was! Hope you have good luck too... Cheers....


----------



## Freddie

Among us who passed both 6 and 7 months, am I the only one checking the mailbox every 15th minute?


----------



## szaric

Hahaha Freddie! You are not the only one! We are checking all the time and its the only thing on our mind! Fingers crossed we hear some good news soon!


----------



## rhirhi

I ended up caving in and asking our case worker (MB) if he could give us any idea of when our visa would be finalized....that was yesterday and still no reply  so frustrating to pay so much money for no answers


----------



## EestiAus

GOOD NEWS BERLINERS!!!!!!!! VISA 100 GRANTED!! 

We are soooo happy and relieved right now and we can finally start planing our new life in Australia! Thank you everyone for answering our questions and helping and support us through this time!

Much love and goodluck and best wishes to all the rest who are waiting! 

So from Application to grant.
Application date: 28 November 2013
Visa Grant: 03 July 2014

Waiting Time:
Months: 7 Months 5days
Days: 217


----------



## szaric

Omg!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! That is such great news and you were granted the permanent visa straight away? 
Wow!!! We hope we hear something soon too!!!
So happy for you, good luck in australia!!!


----------



## kaga

Glad to hear the fist good news of new financial year

Good luck


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations... thanks for sharing your good news...


----------



## EestiAus

szaric said:


> Omg!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! That is such great news and you were granted the permanent visa straight away?
> Wow!!! We hope we hear something soon too!!!
> So happy for you, good luck in australia!!!


Yeah its amazing we didnt expect to be grant the permanent visa straight away but we have been together for 3years, married for 2 and have 2kids so i guess they took all that into account.

Thanks Szaric, Keep the faith and be strong it will be your turn soon to post here and announce the good news!


----------



## GiuliaM

EestiAus said:


> GOOD NEWS BERLINERS!!!!!!!! VISA 100 GRANTED!!


YYYYEEeeeeeeessssSSSSS!

In the meantime I'm trying to resist writing my CO to ask him if everything's okay or if it's better that I add something more to my application since I still have to wait till the end of August (I'm afraid they might say something cos we haven't been together the longest time, altho I'm applying for PMV which is still temporary) - but I don't wanna disturb him knowing that anyway he cannot tell me much I suppose.
So I'm just eagerly waiting for my tax return instead :')

Good luck all of you who passed the 7 months!!!!!! <3


----------



## rhirhi

EestiAus said:


> GOOD NEWS BERLINERS!!!!!!!! VISA 100 GRANTED!! We are soooo happy and relieved right now and we can finally start planing our new life in Australia! Thank you everyone for answering our questions and helping and support us through this time! Much love and goodluck and best wishes to all the rest who are waiting! So from Application to grant. Application date: 28 November 2013 Visa Grant: 03 July 2014 Waiting Time: Months: 7 Months 5days Days: 217


Congratulations!

Finally some luck for someone from Berlin! Permanent 100 is either after living together for three years or two years and a child 

So happy for you! Hopefully some other Berliners can share in some of your luck!


----------



## Freddie

EestiAus said:


> GOOD NEWS BERLINERS!!!!!!!! VISA 100 GRANTED!!


CONGRATS!!!! That is such great news! 

We lodged my application from Sweden (via snail mail) 29th Nov. Hopefully I will shortly post some news too. Now I will start checking my emails even more often...if that is possible. Ha-ha!


----------



## rhirhi

More great news Berliners!!!!!!

VISA 309 GRANTED!!!! 

So so so happy! (Although I would be lying if I said I don't feel a little guilty getting our visa after 6 months when people are still waiting after 7) 

Total waiting time: 6 months and 6 days 

Good luck everyone! I hope the visa's keep rolling!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie

rhirhi said:


> More great news Berliners!!!!!!
> 
> VISA 309 GRANTED!!!!
> 
> So so so happy! (Although I would be lying if I said I don't feel a little guilty getting our visa after 6 months when people are still waiting after 7)
> 
> Total waiting time: 6 months and 6 days
> 
> Good luck everyone! I hope the visa's keep rolling!!!!!!!


This is awesome! Congrats to you too! How was/is your CO?


----------



## rhirhi

Freddie said:


> This is awesome! Congrats to you too! How was/is your CO?


 He never replied to my email which I sent on Tuesday....but i don't mind! I'll take the visa grant as a reply any day!


----------



## Freddie

rhirhi said:


> He never replied to my email which I sent on Tuesday....but i don't mind! I'll take the visa grant as a reply any day!


Who is 'he'? Ours is KM. Anyone els who has, or had, KM?


----------



## rhirhi

Our case worker is MB


----------



## EestiAus

rhirhi said:


> Our case worker is MB


Our CO was MB aswell, looks like July is MB's Month! Also Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## szaric

Congratulations!!!! That is great news! MB is certainly on a role! We also have KM Freddie, so hopefully it will be our turn soon!!!


----------



## GiuliaM

Hahah yes MB pls get a few people "out of the way" so that my visa will come quicker too    And it would also save me from this constant state of worry towards my own case!


----------



## rhirhi

I found this four leaf clover yesterday, I hope I can share some of my luck with all you Berliners! Good luck this week!


----------



## Etodd

Hello, First time posting 

On May 19th we submitted an online application for a de facto visa, off shore, for my girlfriend. We are based in Berlin so will this be processed their??

Secondly do we get the health check done ASAP or do we wait until they tell us to get it done??

Lastly the online application says processing but we are yet to be assigned a case officer, is that normal??? I thought we would have been assigned someone by now

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thnx


----------



## Freddie

Welcome!

Yes, Berlin is the place.

About the health check... I don't think it really matters. I did mine so it was sent in at the same time as I lodged everything else and that didn't seem to speed anything up (we have passed 7 months and still waiting) compared to others. 

It took a little bit more than 2 weeks for me to get my co but I have heard from others it could take much longer before they hear anything at all. But almost 2 months sounds a bit long...even though it seems like not much was going on at all in June. Anyway...don't think you have to worry. Not hearing anything from the embassy seems to be standard (I have emailed my co 4 times with some simple questions, he hasn't come back to me even once).


----------



## ramon

I'm based in Berlin too. We went in to hand our application in personally, though I doubt that would have made a difference. We were assigned our case officer within a month, however without being notified; so it may be worth heading down to pay them a visit. The people behind the protective glass down there have always been more helpful than the hotline, at least in my case.

My CO has been equally unresponsive, which is a little disappointing and certainly unprofessional, especially when it comes to important administrative matters, the answers to which are not published elsewhere. However judging by others' replies on this forum the best policy is to be patient. 

Freddie is spot on with regards to the health check. I would book in sooner rather than later. We got ours done over in Charlottenburg, but had to wait a month for an appointment. The medical centre emails the results to the department. 

Congrats to everyone whose application has been approved! We're at a little over two months now. Everything handed in and waiting.


----------



## Freddie

After tonights game (Brazil - Germany) they will probably be so happy they will grant a few visas tomorrow.  #startingtobeabitfrustrated


----------



## szaric

Cheers to that Freddie! Go Germany and go visa grants!! We are waiting patiently still!!! Nearly 8 months  Its not easy but hopefully we will hear something soon!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie

Sorry guys but I have to get this out of my system... 

I don't know about you guys but I am starting to find this really frustrating. I am gonna spare you the details but our application should be REALLY straight forward and I am from a low risk country. On monday we are at 7,5 months. Have emailed our CO four or five times with a few simple questions since mid Jan (last time was two weeks ago), the CO hasn't replied once. As far as I can tell, last time our COs approved a visa to someone here was mid May (I know only a handfull of all applicants joins this forum).
They say processing time is at least 6-9 months but according to others on this forum it has been closer to 6 rather than 9. One couple lodged their application just one day before us and they got their visa 1,5 week ago. Feeling like a small kid waiting to open up the x-mas presents but the parents says 'NO! You have to wait another few days.' Ha! 

So, how are you guys going? Where are you timeline-wise? Is there anyone here that can report any life sign from any CO at all? Or have they all gone into world cup final-mode or are the all on holiday?! I mean, someone must have heard something?


----------



## szaric

Hey Freddie, we completely understand your frustration! We applied for my husbands visa on 14th November and we will be 8 months on Monday! 
Nearly everyone on this forum have been approved within 6 months and so we also thought we would be too... Instead we are still waiting like yourself wondering when we will get that magical email! 

This whole visa process has been such a stress, waiting and checking our email every 5 mins...we have missed important family events in Australia because of this long wait but hopefully we will hear some good news soon!

Hang in there you are not the only one, hopefully all this waiting and stress will pay off soon and we can live happily ever after with our partners!


----------



## GiuliaM

Hi Freddie!

I can imagine your frustration, and it really sucks you didn't get any sign of life from your CO. My 6th month wait will be at the end of August, and it's for a temporary visa only (PMV), what scares me the most is the chance of refusal, who knows. It's stressful now and it will also be stressful to settle (again) in Australia, finding a job etc.

I can only say, be positive! It will all end up well.


----------



## hudo

Hi All, 

Although I've been quiet on this forum, I wanted to share the good news that my husband has just had his visa approved (permanent). I completely share the frustration and anxiety and stress that everyone on here goes through. Take heart, it does happen- it happened for us this afternoon, which means the queue lurches forward for everyone else! We applied in mid-December and like everyone else were feeling quite anxious as we're desperate to get our lives going back home in Australia, and it did feel like it was taking a long time. It almost feels a little bit unreal to be honest- we sincerely wish everyone the best of luck and hope to check back and see everyone getting their good news soon. 

S.


----------



## szaric

That's great Hudo congratulations!!!!! Wow so glad someone has had some good news this week! Who was your CO??


----------



## Freddie

hudo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Although I've been quiet on this forum, I wanted to share the good news that my husband has just had his visa approved (permanent).


Congrats! 

Good to hear something is happening.  Who was/is your CO?


----------



## hudo

Thanks for the congrats!

KM was our CO. 

To be honest, we need a little time for it to sink in as it all feels a bit unreal after so many months of waiting...


----------



## Freddie

hudo said:


> Thanks for the congrats!
> 
> KM was our CO.
> 
> To be honest, we need a little time for it to sink in as it all feels a bit unreal after so many months of waiting...


Ohh! KM is alive and kickin'! That is really good news for us. Haha!


----------



## szaric

Even better news!!! Go KM! Hope he grants our visa soon!!!!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you and your husband. Thanks for sharing. It makes our waiting a bit easier when we see good news like this. Time to celebrate... cheers.


----------



## CollegeGirl

BIG congrats Hudo! So happy for you!


----------



## szaric

Hey everyone!! Now that Germany won the world cup... Any good news from Berlin?? 
We are 8 months today  still waiting for that email! Will it ever be sent?!?!?!


----------



## Freddie

szaric said:


> Hey everyone!! Now that Germany won the world cup... Any good news from Berlin??
> We are 8 months today  still waiting for that email! Will it ever be sent?!?!?!


They probably have the worst hangover ever today. ;p Lets hope tomorrow (or at least this week) is when it is all gonna happen to us that has been waitong for 8-ish months.


----------



## sAsAk1

I sent off the Police certificate with express post last week so it should arrive today, I hope something comes soon as I only have 10 days left on my visa here... >.< 

Congrats to everyone who has gotten theirs  

We're now well past the 7 month mark...


----------



## GiuliaM

I had to write to my CO last Friday cos my doc says to her it shows it looks like I live still in London, so I was like wtf panic mode and wrote him about that cos it must be a mistake, anyway, no reply yet.


----------



## missyswissy

Hi everyone,
Have been reading and poring over this forum for a few months now & thought it's time to say hi!
Our details - 
We applied for a temporary partnership visa (I'm Australian & my fiancé is British - we have been living together for 3 years next month) 
16.1.2104 - Our application arrived at Berlin office
12.2.2014 - We received an email asking for health & police checks 
15.3.2014 - We sent off the health & police check
24.3.2014 - We received an email stating they have received all documents required

Our CO is JK

So, that's it! We have been waiting for news ever since. We are only at 6 months waiting tomorrow, but it has felt like forever!
Best of luck everyone, I hope you all hear good news soon


----------



## Honeyroo

Hi 
New to site. Couple of questions if you can help.
When does application change from processing to submitted and we have had minimal contact with CO how do we know they have all documents they require

Thanks

Applied February 2014
Medicals march 2014
Visa 309


----------



## CollegeGirl

It actually changes from "Submitted" (first status) to "In Progress" (second status). Unfortunately, that change really means nothing. You won't see any changes in that status until they finalise the visa. They will ask you if you have not provided documents they require. That's the only way you know, typically - if they need nothing, you won't have much (if any) contact with them.


----------



## Honeyroo

CollegeGirl said:


> It actually changes from "Submitted" (first status) to "In Progress" (second status). Unfortunately, that change really means nothing. You won't see any changes in that status until they finalise the visa. They will ask you if you have not provided documents they require. That's the only way you know, typically - if they need nothing, you won't have much (if any) contact with them.


Thank you for the reply. 
The sponser is still showing submitted is that normal to have visa processing and the sponsor submitted.

Sorry we are just struggling as many are with living half a world apart and getting no answers


----------



## Mish

Honeyroo said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> The sponser is still showing submitted is that normal to have visa processing and the sponsor submitted.
> 
> Sorry we are just struggling as many are with living half a world apart and getting no answers


Yep that is normal. The applicant is the only one that changes to in progress.


----------



## sAsAk1

I'm getting really nervous... I sent an email to ask about my police certificate and I haven't gotten a reply yet, it must have arrived by now as I sent it by Express Post. I don't want to overstay my visa and get into trouble  I only have a week left if I don't buy a ticket somewhere they're going to become too expensive and I can't afford a return ticket home, I mean with current rates it would be at least 3000 dollars and I haven't been able to work for the past 9 months. No matter how much money you save up 9 months unemployed will suck out your savings. :'( 

When I applied for the visa it said on the website it could take up to 5 months it wasn't until I started reading this forum that I realised it would probably be about 6 months and now it's been 7 and it's just completely thrown me off schedule. I even thought it wouldn't even take 5 months because it said depending on the complexity of the case and seeing as how we don't have kids never been married no criminal record together more than 2 years etc I really thought it was an easy case. 

Sorry for ranting I know everyone around me (in real life) is sick of all my complaining I just thought here everyone could relate since a lot of us are in the same boat caught up in the bureaucratic system that is immigration.


----------



## Freddie

sAsAk1 said:


> I'm getting really nervous... I sent an email to ask about my police certificate and I haven't gotten a reply yet, it must have arrived by now as I sent it by Express Post. I don't want to overstay my visa and get into trouble  I only have a week left if I don't buy a ticket somewhere they're going to become too expensive and I can't afford a return ticket home, I mean with current rates it would be at least 3000 dollars and I haven't been able to work for the past 9 months. No matter how much money you save up 9 months unemployed will suck out your savings. :'(
> 
> When I applied for the visa it said on the website it could take up to 5 months it wasn't until I started reading this forum that I realised it would probably be about 6 months and now it's been 7 and it's just completely thrown me off schedule. I even thought it wouldn't even take 5 months because it said depending on the complexity of the case and seeing as how we don't have kids never been married no criminal record together more than 2 years etc I really thought it was an easy case.
> 
> Sorry for ranting I know everyone around me (in real life) is sick of all my complaining I just thought here everyone could relate since a lot of us are in the same boat caught up in the bureaucratic system that is immigration.


Welcome to the club! About a week ago we felt the same frustration but there is actually nothing we can do but wait. We, and heaps of others on this forum, are in the same situation (except the financial situation). Very straight forward, meets all requirements, low risk country, etc. We have been waiting for more than 7,5 months. When we lodged our (end of Nov) it said 6-9 months on their website and since summer started it seems like closer to 9 months is the new 6. So, all we can do is to be patient and wait. Our time will come.


----------



## missyswissy

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share the good news!
Our provisional partnership visa was granted this morning (6 months & 1 day). This morning I woke up determined not to think about the visa, not to check my email a million times...then my fiancé called. I'm so excited to go home!!!! Feeling very overwhelmed as well at the moment-now gotta move continent, each of us get new jobs , oh, and I'm planning our wedding for December in Australia too-ahhhh!!!
Keep strong, the wait is more than worth it. Fingers crossed for everyone that you will get that wonderful email soon


----------



## Freddie

missyswissy said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to share the good news!
> Our provisional partnership visa was granted this morning (6 months & 1 day). This morning I woke up determined not to think about the visa, not to check my email a million times...then my fiancé called. I'm so excited to go home!!!! Feeling very overwhelmed as well at the moment-now gotta move continent, each of us get new jobs , oh, and I'm planning our wedding for December in Australia too-ahhhh!!!
> Keep strong, the wait is more than worth it. Fingers crossed for everyone that you will get that wonderful email soon


Congrats!  And my standard question... Who was your CO? 

Edit: Never mind... Saw from an old post it is/was JK.


----------



## GiuliaM

missyswissy said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to share the good news!
> Our provisional partnership visa was granted this morning (6 months & 1 day).


So cool 6 months and 1 day  Congrats!
Compulsory who was your CO question?! What visa is that again?


----------



## missyswissy

Hi guys,
It was a Partner Provisional 309 visa. Our CO was JK. Pretty standard story-we didn't hear a single thing along the way, except emails asking for health / police checks and then the last email we received back in March told us they had all the documents required.
Tears have stopped, reality of the big move kicking in!!


----------



## sAsAk1

Congrats! Glad to hear it! Good luck with the move  

Oh and I have some bad news for everyone with MB he's going on leave starting tomorrow...


----------



## GiuliaM

sAsAk1 said:


> Oh and I have some bad news for everyone with MB he's going on leave starting tomorrow...


Wait wait what does this mean exactly?


----------



## Honeyroo

Has anyone else had TN as co. 

Big congrats missy. There is hope out there


----------



## atgreg

Howdy Berliners,

my german fiance and I are getting our stuff together to apply for a PMV , hope to have the app in by Nov / Dec and plan to do an online app, we have a couple of questions;

1-medical and police check , whats the usual go with Berlin , have them to submit with the app or wait to be advised to do it ??

2- Form 80 , it says only needed if rquested, does Berlin often ask for them ?? wondering if we should do it anyway and submit it without being asked ??


----------



## Honeyroo

1-medical and police check , whats the usual go with Berlin , have them to submit with the app or wait to be advised to do it ??

2- Form 80 , it says only needed if rquested, does Berlin often ask for them ?? wondering if we should do it anyway and submit it without being asked ??[/QUOTE]

Hi my husband is living in Germany waiting to join me in Australia

Send hard copies of all police clearances to your co as soon as u are allocated one

1. We were told to lodge application before medicals which we did the site then generated our medical forms an details to take to doctor. We waited only 3 weeks to get in.

2. We did the form 80 and sent day after application .

We are at 5 months and waiting. Hope this helps


----------



## sAsAk1

@GiuliaM It means that it will probably take longer although he likely has someone taking over the more urgent or 'late' cases.


----------



## arthurkiss

We have in interview in couple of weeks with our CO ,anything we need to be aware of???


----------



## ramon

arthurkiss said:


> We have in interview in couple of weeks with our CO ,anything we need to be aware of???


Did they mention why you needed an interview?

I'm only interested because so many people, including me, hardly ever hear from the department at all.


----------



## arthurkiss

Hi Ramon,no,they didnt mention why they need the interview but can only assume its to confirm the relationship is genuine and this is sometimes part of the application process. It seems like they interview some but not others.....not sure whats their criteria.im not really stressed as it cant be too complicated and it should be the last part of the process so hoping to get the visa very soon.


----------



## ramon

Fair enough. Good luck with it all. Here's to an Australian summer!


----------



## szaric

Hey everyone!
Has anyone had any good news this week??

We are waiting waiting waiting waiting and going insane! Its been 8 months and 10 days and still nothing! When will it arrive?! Its been way too long!!


----------



## Freddie

szaric said:


> Hey everyone!
> Has anyone had any good news this week??
> 
> We are waiting waiting waiting waiting and going insane! Its been 8 months and 10 days and still nothing! When will it arrive?! Its been way too long!!


No, nothing. :/


----------



## szaric

TODAY WE GOT OUR 309 VISA!!!!!!!! After 8 months and 11 days!!!!!!
Thank you KM!!!
So happy we cried!!!!! Finally we can relax and start our new life!!!

Thank you to everyone for your support! This forum has helped so much! And we wish everyone good luck for their visas! 
Your day will come!!!!!!


----------



## hudo

Thrilling news! Congrats!


----------



## GiuliaM

szaric said:


> TODAY WE GOT OUR 309 VISA!!!!!!!! After 8 months and 11 days!!!!!!


Omg yay! So so happy for you! Eight months wow, you guys are troopers


----------



## Freddie

szaric said:


> TODAY WE GOT OUR 309 VISA!!!!!!!! After 8 months and 11 days!!!!!!
> Thank you KM!!!
> So happy we cried!!!!! Finally we can relax and start our new life!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support! This forum has helped so much! And we wish everyone good luck for their visas!
> Your day will come!!!!!!


That is great! Congrats! Hope KM will be on a roll next week.


----------



## EestiAus

szaric said:


> TODAY WE GOT OUR 309 VISA!!!!!!!! After 8 months and 11 days!!!!!!
> Thank you KM!!!
> So happy we cried!!!!! Finally we can relax and start our new life!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support! This forum has helped so much! And we wish everyone good luck for their visas!
> Your day will come!!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you and what a wait! Goodluck and all the best in Australia!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations to you both on your wonderful news. Cheers and good luck forever...


----------



## Honeyroo

Congrats let's hope it rains visa'a next week.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats szaric!


----------



## Carrinya

*Visa application GRANTED*

Yesterday (Friday 25th of July) we got our 309 visa granted!!!!!!!! 3 days before we would be 6 months waiting!!!!!
This is so unreal, We did not exspect this so early at all!!!

My fingers crossed for all you guys that is waiting out there!!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Thanks for sharing. It gives hope to so many waiting here. Time for celebration and a new life together in Oz. May it be long, happy and successful in every way. Cheers...


----------



## Carrinya

*Visa application GRANTED*

Btw....

Our CO is JK, and we did not hear anything for a while and did not have any e-mails before to tell us that the answer is soon ready what I see other people got... so I was pretty much in shock when i read my e-mail! 

The best thing is... My fiancè is here in Norway at the moment visiting me... so we got the news together!!!


----------



## Freddie

Carrinya said:


> Yesterday (Friday 25th of July) we got our 309 visa granted!!!!!!!! 3 days before we would be 6 months waiting!!!!!
> This is so unreal, We did not exspect this so early at all!!!
> 
> My fingers crossed for all you guys that is waiting out there!!


Congrats! Not even six months!? That is amazing! Our visa should be VERY straight forward but we are at 7,5 months and still waiting. Different CO though.


----------



## chiquita

Hi everyone. we are waiting nearly 5 months now, (applied first week of march) so hopefully we are getting close. our co is KM. He was very communicative in the beginning and then said they have what they need for now and then nothing for four months or so. My partner came to stay here in Australia with me for three months on a tourist visa and during that time I became an Australian citizen. Now we are sadly apart so I am going to feel the next months more than anything...

our case is not so straightforward because a year ago my partner was denied entry into australia with a three year ban placed on reentry. but somehow we pleaded with immi and they gave him a one year tourist visa that is about to expire. the ban still applies so to reapply is just too difficult, so we are just waiting for the spouse visa. Here goes to waiting with all of you. Congrats to the ones that just got their visas.


----------



## chiquita

who else applied in March 2014? I am just curious to see who else is waiting with me for around the same time? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## arthurkiss

We submitted our application on 15th of March,low risk country and have an interview with our CO next week


----------



## Honeyroo

We lodged in February case officer TN. We haven't a clue what stage we are at or if they have all documents they need. Low risk country and we are married but living apart until visa is approved.


----------



## GiuliaM

chiquita said:


> who else applied in March 2014? I am just curious to see who else is waiting with me for around the same time? Thanks ahead of time.


I applied on February 26th! CO being MB.


----------



## chiquita

wow thanks you guys. it really does help to know your experiences, and where you are at. I hope you guys are super close to getting your visas. we are also from a low risk country, but a few complications etc. @arthurkiss: good luck at your interview. who is your CO? It seems last week there was an approval from January, so if there are no issues, February must be next.


----------



## Carrinya

Freddie said:


> Congrats! Not even six months!? That is amazing! Our visa should be VERY straight forward but we are at 7,5 months and still waiting. Different CO though.


Hi, sorry late answer. No, not even six months. 3 days away from six months, so we are pretty suprised and very very happy for that short waiting. We prepared ourself to wait 8-9 months because it's so many other people waiting for a long time. Even with a different CO you won't be so far from the answer yourself  you've been waiting for a while now...

Fingers crossed for a big boom with visas to people that have been waiting for a long time!!! 

btw. Does anyone that gets visa write to their CO, like thanks or something? Or what do people do?

I wish all the best for everyone!!!


----------



## chiquita

Carrinya said:


> Hi, sorry late answer. No, not even six months. 3 days away from six months, so we are pretty suprised and very very happy for that short waiting. We prepared ourself to wait 8-9 months because it's so many other people waiting for a long time. Even with a different CO you won't be so far from the answer yourself  you've been waiting for a while now...
> 
> Fingers crossed for a big boom with visas to people that have been waiting for a long time!!!
> 
> btw. Does anyone that gets visa write to their CO, like thanks or something? Or what do people do?


In the past I was actually granted my first Partner Visa over the phone with my CO so I thanked her right away. and then the second time for another special visa for my partner, he wrote the CO a thank you letter but they never responded. So its really up to you. Congratulations. 
I wish all the best for everyone!!!


----------



## Honeyroo

*No calls*

I see other people have spoken to their co. We have rung numerous times on advice by the australian embassy in Australia. We had a change of circumstances and they said best to talk to Co and as the computers aren't linked was only choice. However berlin wouldn't put us through and said don't call back till we are at 7-8 months. How are you getting to talk to your co. The number provided on the co email goes to someone else's voice bank and sometimes it goes to London embassy .

Any advice appreciated


----------



## GiuliaM

Honeyroo said:


> I see other people have spoken to their co. We have rung numerous times on advice by the australian embassy in Australia. We had a change of circumstances and they said best to talk to Co and as the computers aren't linked was only choice. However berlin wouldn't put us through and said don't call back till we are at 7-8 months. How are you getting to talk to your co. The number provided on the co email goes to someone else's voice bank and sometimes it goes to London embassy .
> 
> Any advice appreciated


Did you email your CO?


----------



## Carrinya

chiquita said:


> In the past I was actually granted my first Partner Visa over the phone with my CO so I thanked her right away. and then the second time for another special visa for my partner, he wrote the CO a thank you letter but they never responded. So its really up to you. Congratulations.
> I wish all the best for everyone!!!


Thank you so much  I'll see what we do... I am in the sky over this, very happy!
Would like to know why it took such a short time for us while other people are waiting for so long... 
Anyways, I am still hoping for a visa boom to people that has been waiting for a while now


----------



## e7mma

We also applied at the beginning of March so have our fingers crossed that sometime in the next 4 weeks or so we may hear something. Our case officer is KM.


----------



## GiuliaM

Just a random update you guys - I emailed MB a few weeks ago bc apparently my residency was still in the UK even though I haven't been living there in a couple years now (I found out only at random). I was terrified at the thought of having declared something "false" but he now replied something along the lines of "I don't see why this should matter" :')

Long story short, he's back from the holidays.


----------



## GiuliaM

Just a random update you guys - I emailed MB a few weeks ago bc apparently my residency was still in the UK even though I haven't been living there in a couple years now (I found out only at random). I was terrified at the thought of having declared something "false" but he now replied something along the lines of "I don't see why this should matter" :')

Long story short, he's back from the holidays.


----------



## Freddie

e7mma said:


> We also applied at the beginning of March so have our fingers crossed that sometime in the next 4 weeks or so we may hear something. Our case officer is KM.


Im sorry to say this e7mma but don't expect to hear anything soon. We also have KM and we applied Nov/Dec. Our application should be very straight forward but we are still waiting. We have sent KM a few emails but he has never replied.


----------



## e7mma

Thank you Freddie for the insight. I guess we will just have to wait and see how it goes. I am very sorry that you have been waiting nearly 9 months now - how frustrating for you.


----------



## arthurkiss

e7mma said:


> Thank you Freddie for the insight. I guess we will just have to wait and see how it goes. I am very sorry that you have been waiting nearly 9 months now - how frustrating for you.


We applied in March and tonight with have our interview with our CO,she has been very communicative so far....we are expecting an outcome in a month or so....


----------



## chiquita

e7mma said:


> We also applied at the beginning of March so have our fingers crossed that sometime in the next 4 weeks or so we may hear something. Our case officer is KM.


ooooh same time with same CO! you are my application buddy then!  bestest of luck to you too! I hope you do hear from him in the next four weeks or so. you never never know, there was a recent approval just before six months. so it is known to happen. I am excited and hoping too. and if not, I am sure KM has a good reason. and if we must wait we must wait I guess but here is to hoping! I am curious to see how this goes for us both.


----------



## chiquita

arthurkiss said:


> We applied in March and tonight with have our interview with our CO,she has been very communicative so far....we are expecting an outcome in a month or so....


Oh bestest of luck to the both of you!!! Please do keep us informed on how your interview goes. I hope you do get your outcome in a month. That would be fabulous. I wish we had a communicative CO too. I guess I am just happy he was communicative in the beginning. I still have faith he is a nice CO even though he is a lil quiet. I can just imagine how busy he must be, so I understand. May your interview run super smoothly. It's so great to hear from everyone's experiences. Thank you.

And to those of you waiting since last year, please don't lose faith. This will all be over one day soon and it will all just be a distant memory. Best wishes all around!


----------



## Brucehighway

So far our application has been simple but now we need to move............. 


Plan is to......
Quit job
Leave mainland Europe and move to the UK with my Wife
Spend 2 months in the UK holidaying with family and waiting for visa to be approved (would be months 6&7 so optimistic) If visa granted go to Australia 
If no visa granted then after 2 months in UK move to Australia with Wife so she can start new job (I would be on visit visa which I already have)
Hope that visa is granted while on holiday in Australia (leave if ready to be granted as per rules). If still not granted after visit visa time expires then go back to UK and wait on my own 


Would new unemployment and moving countries like this mid application negatively impact the processing time?? We are in month 4 and everything is submitted, just in the waiting phase. 
Any advice appreciated................


----------



## Honeyroo

*Quiet week*

Any updates out there from last week..........


----------



## arthurkiss

Nope, our interview was cancelled and they need to reschedule .....not happy


----------



## Finnish

applied 6th August 2014
Low risk: Finland
Married
Case Officer requested medicals and police heck 13/August 2014
Medicals: Done on the 18th August
Police check: Completed and uploaded to application 1/9/2014
Visa status: waiting 
C.O: Told today that we can expect our visa to be finalised JUne 2015, We applied 1 st August. How can it take this long, with everything completed.???+!!!!


----------



## GiuliaM

Nothing new under the sun (Sun? North Italy knows no sun lately) but it's now 11 days to our 6 months mark! I am honestly terrified lol.


----------



## Freddie

Last time we heard some good news at this forum was 07-26-2014, almost a month ago. What the heck is going on?!


----------



## arthurkiss

Interview reschedueled to Monday next week,will provide an update on Tuesday.


----------



## Honeyroo

Good luck for Monday. Our 6 months has come and gone we wait with anticipation. Once approved can u enter Australia immediately ??? Anyone know


----------



## GiuliaM

Honeyroo said:


> Good luck for Monday. Our 6 months has come and gone we wait with anticipation. Once approved can u enter Australia immediately ??? Anyone know


I was wondering the same, does it all happen via email or do we have to wait for some visa in paper form in the post??

We are 4 days away to our 6 months wait now


----------



## Mish

Honeyroo said:


> Good luck for Monday. Our 6 months has come and gone we wait with anticipation. Once approved can u enter Australia immediately ??? Anyone know


You can leave that day if you want


----------



## Mish

GiuliaM said:


> I was wondering the same, does it all happen via email or do we have to wait for some visa in paper form in the post??
> 
> We are 4 days away to our 6 months wait now


You get the decision via email. Australia is visa label free. Just print the grant incase you need it at any airports before you arrive in Australia.


----------



## chiquita

nothing new here either. just in the quiet waiting stages. nearly approaching six months. good luck on your interview on Monday Arthurkiss. I have a good feeling about September though. I am not saying just for me but in general. Good luck everyone! Our day will be here soon. at least its more than half way over...


----------



## GiuliaM

It is past midnight here so our 6 months mark has finally arrived! Now I'm 100% scared, and nervous, and hopeful, and impatient!


----------



## arthurkiss

Interview lasted 1 hour 40 minutes and were interviewed over the phone by 3 case officers at the same time(one case officer was interviewing me and the other two were interviewing my partner).the level of detail they went into was ridiculous and honestly we have a straight forward application.more info and proof required and waiting time 7-9 months. We are at 5.5 months now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, arthur, that sounds rough. Sounds like they were concerned about the relationship for some reason. Hopefully you have the additional info they asked for?


----------



## arthurkiss

I do but its a straight forward application....I dont believe any aspects of the relationship is suspicios or complicated....so who knows


----------



## GiuliaM

That sounds so odd, who knows! Did they tell you everything was ok after you finished or nah?


----------



## Honeyroo

Sounds scary. After waiting over 6 months hope we don't have to go thru that. I'm so sad and depressed being separated from my partner I would probably cry the whole time. At least it sounds hopeful for you . Not liking the 7-9 month wait though.


----------



## Sydney

arthurkiss said:


> I do but its a straight forward application....I dont believe any aspects of the relationship is suspicios or complicated....so who knows


Sorry that you had such a terrible experience with the interview. Sounds weird considering your case is not too complicated...
Could you explain please what do you mean by _straight forward_ application?


----------



## Mish

arthurkiss said:


> Interview lasted 1 hour 40 minutes and were interviewed over the phone by 3 case officers at the same time(one case officer was interviewing me and the other two were interviewing my partner).the level of detail they went into was ridiculous and honestly we have a straight forward application.more info and proof required and waiting time 7-9 months. We are at 5.5 months now.


Are you applying for 309 as spouse or de facto? Maybe you didn't live together long enough or maybe not enough financial evidence?

Just thoughts really. Usually they only interview people from high risk countries. The last person I heard of that was interviewed from berlin embassy was from Ghana.

Good luck


----------



## Jasmin92

Hello to everyone

I was following the forum for about 2 weeks..no it's time to write something. 
We applied for PMV (300) in mid april.Our CO is JV.
I did my medicals 4 weeks after ...since then I heard nothing....just got an e-mail which confirmed that all my documents were complete and that she received the results from my medicals.
So we just over 4,5 months.
For us it was to risky to apply for the partner visa 309 because we never lived 12 months together. We've been seperated for a few months in between since we first dated dec 2012.
Anyone else waiting for a PMV to get granted?


----------



## GiuliaM

Jasmin92 said:


> Anyone else waiting for a PMV to get granted?


Hello there!

Yep I've applied for a PMV too, case officer is MB! I've passed my 6 months a few days ago and now I wish I could just write the embassy and ask *sigh* but I know it's better to leave em alone so I won't.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jasmin92

thats a fair while already...well my CO told me6-9 month, but as I read here a lot of visa got granted between 5 and 7 months, so I guess u will be the next on the list 
I would like to ask as well...but I think it's better to leave them alone as u said!
Where about will u live in Australia? which area?
Best wishes for u too and good luck!


----------



## GiuliaM

Jasmin92 said:


> thats a fair while already...well my CO told me6-9 month, but as I read here a lot of visa got granted between 5 and 7 months, so I guess u will be the next on the list
> I would like to ask as well...but I think it's better to leave them alone as u said!
> Where about will u live in Australia? which area?
> Best wishes for u too and good luck!


Sydney :')
Thank you I hope good news will come in September for a couple of us at the finish line


----------



## GiuliaM

Guys,

Do you think that some visa will come through now that a new month has just begun? Since we really don't know how it works in Berlin time wise I'm just guessing they reached a certain number in August so maybe September will be a good one for a few of us?


----------



## Freddie

GiuliaM said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think that some visa will come through now that a new month has just begun? Since we really don't know how it works in Berlin time wise I'm just guessing they reached a certain number in August so maybe September will be a good one for a few of us?


I hope so. 8 months and 20 days today...and still counting.


----------



## GiuliaM

Freddie said:


> I hope so. 8 months and 20 days today...and still counting.


Omg I feel so sorry for you :/ I forgot if you ever tried contacting them? Although I assume they'd never say anything too detailed.


----------



## Freddie

GiuliaM said:


> Omg I feel so sorry for you :/ I forgot if you ever tried contacting them? Although I assume they'd never say anything too detailed.


We've emailed our CO a few times but he has never replied. Last time we heard anything at all was end of Dec.
Have been thinking about calling them, but after all...when we applied they said *at least 6-9 months* and we're not up to 9 months yet. If we haven't heard anything after 9 months we're gonna give him a call.


----------



## GiuliaM

GUYS I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!

Six months and seven days, the most stressful days of my life :') Opening the email was SUCH a nerve wrecking experience, I don't even know where to start cause I need to tell everybody now! :') :') :')


----------



## Honeyroo

Congrats we are nearly 7 months maybe we next


----------



## GiuliaM

Honeyroo said:


> Congrats we are nearly 7 months maybe we next


Maybe it took less time for me bc it's a PMV and not a legit Partner Visa or something. Anyway, good luck to everybody, hang in there! Big hugs


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news.


----------



## Freddie

giuliam said:


> guys i got my visa!!!!!!
> 
> Six months and seven days, the most stressful days of my life :') opening the email was such a nerve wrecking experience, i don't even know where to start cause i need to tell everybody now! :') :') :')


congrats!!!


----------



## chiquita

wow!!! I was just signing in to say that yes I think we will definitely be getting some grants in September and to get ready for good news! and then I see that someone just got their visa! Congrats!!! awesome!!! Super happy for you! I am dying with anticipation, anxiety, etc. I can't wait to see who is next! I am just beside myself waiting to be together with my loved one. and to be able to settle in the same country once and for all will just be an unbelievable feeling. I am hoping and praying that we get our visa this month but if not, then I know for sure others on here will and I will be happy for them too. September has to be a good month. I just know it.  Until then waiting, waiting, waiting... almost at the end.  nearly at the six month mark...(3 days away) nervous!!! Congrats on your wonderful news!!!


----------



## chiquita

Today marks exactly 6 months since we applied for the 309/100 visa!!! yiikes! super anxious... Hoping, praying, longing... You all know how it goes.


----------



## Honeyroo

We have decided to go the tourist visa whilst waiting. The separation is hurting my kids with them constantly crying and wanting there dad( non biological but they see him as dad) and at least we can be together whilst we wait. 7 months nearly waiting so hopefully not much longer and we do a quick trip to New Zealand when we know it will be approved.


----------



## chiquita

Honeyroo said:


> We have decided to go the tourist visa whilst waiting. The separation is hurting my kids with them constantly crying and wanting there dad( non biological but they see him as dad) and at least we can be together whilst we wait. 7 months nearly waiting so hopefully not much longer and we do a quick trip to New Zealand when we know it will be approved.


I can understand that one. I am in a very similar situation. My partner is my kids stepfather too and they love him like if he were their father. They miss him very much and cannot understand why he can't just come home and stay. He was just here recently on a tourist visa during spouse visa processing but we didnt get the visa yet and he had to go home, which was hard. we are considering another tourist visa. It is definitely easier waiting together as the three months he was here flew by so quickly. Good luck and I wish you the best. I am happy you will be together again soon.  I think you have made a good decision.


----------



## Freddie

Here is an advise... Do NOT send emails to your CO larger than 5 MB. We did (with important stuff). If we would have sent our CO a number of smaller emails, we would have got my visa much earlier. The whole thing ended yup with our CO was waiting for us to send stuff in (which we did...but it didn't get thru)...and we were waiting for our CO to get back to us telling us everything was just fine and grant our visa. But, nothing happened.

After 8 months and 3-ish weeks later...and some calls leading to voicemails, emails, etc...today we finally got in touch with our CO (he was really nice) and he told us all about the 5 MB-mali-limit and straight after that all we emailed him everything (again) but in smaller e-mails... About 15-20 min later we received the magic email.... GRANTED!  SOOOO HAPPY!


----------



## Finnish

Regarding processing times, here is the information our CO gave us. I don't mean to depress people but.....
" The standard processing times are not set by individual case officers but rather set every year ( beginning in July) by the Australian Government which sets the overall migration program as part of the Budget process. The department has a responsibility to ensure that the number of visas granted overall and within each visa category are in accordance with the planning levels. The department currently receives more applications each year than there are places available in the family stream of the migration program. This means that there has been an increase in the time taken to finalise these visas. 


Processing times for Berlin have been set for 10-14 months for all migration applications which includes spouses, prospective spouses and children


----------



## chiquita

Freddie said:


> Here is an advise... Do NOT send emails to your CO larger than 5 MB. We did (with important stuff). If we would have sent our CO a number of smaller emails, we would have got my visa much earlier. The whole thing ended yup with our CO was waiting for us to send stuff in (which we did...but it didn't get thru)...and we were waiting for our CO to get back to us telling us everything was just fine and grant our visa. But, nothing happened.
> 
> After 8 months and 3-ish weeks later...and some calls leading to voicemails, emails, etc...today we finally got in touch with our CO (he was really nice) and he told us all about the 5 MB-mali-limit and straight after that all we emailed him everything (again) but in smaller e-mails... About 15-20 min later we received the magic email.... GRANTED!  SOOOO HAPPY!


Congratulations! That's fantastic news! So happy for you and you partner since you have been waiting for so long! Its the best time to be in Aus too as its all just warming up nicely getting ready for summer! Thank you for the good advice.  I see we have the same CO. How did you finally get through to him on the phone? Congratulations again. Enjoy your life in Australia.


----------



## Freddie

chiquita said:


> I see we have the same CO. How did you finally get through to him on the phone? Congratulations again. Enjoy your life in Australia.


He called me.


----------



## ChrisR

Hi everyone, I have just been going through some of the posts in regards to Berlin processing time. I have recently married a German girl (in Germany) and we are just finalising our visa application. We have been together 4.5 yrs. Will being married speed up our application at all?
Cheers


----------



## GiuliaM

Finnish said:


> Processing times for Berlin have been set for 10-14 months for all migration applications which includes spouses, prospective spouses and children


That's cray, starting when though? Cause mine and others' visas that have been recently approved were shortly after 6 months.


----------



## chiquita

Freddie said:


> He called me.


awesome thanks for the response!


----------



## chiquita

my partner is waiting in Amsterdam for his visa and he just called the berlin embassy today and they told him standard wait time for that part of europe is 8-9 months. They also said that they have received all of the documents they need from us for now and don't need anything else at this point and that we are just in the queue waiting for them to make a decision which can be any day to a few months from today. (we didnt ask them how long) they just provided the info. we were just checking in. so patience is all we need. we asked about another tourist visa and they said it should be fine and if we get the spouse visa to just cancel the other visa application so they dont cancel each other out. sounds all very positive to me that we are on track and no issues. It definitely give me a bit of relief, and I am less worried, and ready to be more patient. More strength for the waiting.


----------



## Maggie-May24

ChrisR said:


> Hi everyone, I have just been going through some of the posts in regards to Berlin processing time. I have recently married a German girl (in Germany) and we are just finalising our visa application. We have been together 4.5 yrs. Will being married speed up our application at all?
> Cheers


Being married won't speed up the processing, however it will add more evidence to prove the quality of your relationship which is always good.


----------



## Donkey

I think that is so bad, they need to inform the applicants better if they can't receive e-mails larger than 5 MB, you would have hoped at least the e-mail would have bounced back letting you know it was to big. It's just so unprofessional. Anyways congrats on your visa


----------



## chiquita

A new week of waiting! I am at six months and 11 days and its quiet. fingers crossed. anyone else have any news?


----------



## ChrisR

Thanks maggie-may24 
@ Chiquita, so it is possible to go to Australia on a tourist visa and if you have your visa approved while you are there will you need to leave the country?


----------



## Clodard

ChrisR said:


> Thanks maggie-may24
> @ Chiquita, so it is possible to go to Australia on a tourist visa and if you have your visa approved while you are there will you need to leave the country?


You can go as a tourist but you will need to leave the country before your visa is finalised because they cannot approve it while you are in Australia. I haven't done it but a lot of people do and they email their CO before hand who then notifies them to leave them when to leave country.


----------



## chiquita

ChrisR said:


> Thanks maggie-may24
> @ Chiquita, so it is possible to go to Australia on a tourist visa and if you have your visa approved while you are there will you need to leave the country?


Yes Clodard is right.  You can go to Australian on a tourist visa while you are waiting for a decision. My partner already came over once for three months. we just wrote our CO a letter before he came to Australia. Its just very important that you follow the conditions of your tourist visa to avoid any issues. Our spouse visa was not approved while he was here as it was still very early in the application process. but if he had been approved he would have had to go out of Australia to accept it. Its a very common thing to do.  We are considering a second tourist visa while we wait because we miss each other too much already. good luck.


----------



## e7mma

Just to say that we are now over the six month wait as well. I think that I am going to steel myself for an eight to nine month wait. That would mean that we might get some positive news in November. It is so frustrating. I really wish that they implemented a system where every month (for example) you had a standard status update email.


----------



## chiquita

e7mma said:


> Just to say that we are now over the six month wait as well. I think that I am going to steel myself for an eight to nine month wait. That would mean that we might get some positive news in November. It is so frustrating. I really wish that they implemented a system where every month (for example) you had a standard status update email.


ya i wish they would add a progress bar in immiaccount like they do when you apply for your passport and you can check your progress electronically. the black hole darkness is very frustrating indeed. somehow just the little notes in this forum provide some sort of comfort. we are only two days apart as we applied on the 5th of March... Lets see how much longer this goes on for. at least i have the comfort of thinking of our Australian summer together going to the warm beach daily for a refreshing swim happy together as a family as we should be.  I wish you the best.


----------



## e7mma

If it were not for this forum and knowing that other people were in the same situation, I would be tearing my hair out by now!


----------



## ramon

Hi all,

Does anybody know how long one has to make a first entry into Australia after visa approval? Is it, for example, one year from the date of approval or.... ?

Thanks again and best wishes to everyone who's still in line (and to those who have already had their visas granted)


----------



## Maggie-May24

Your visa grant notice will include an Initial Entry Date which is typically 12 months from the date you completed your police check/medical check, whichever was earlier.


----------



## ramon

maggie-may24 said:


> Your visa grant notice will include an Initial Entry Date which is typically 12 months from the date you completed your police check/medical check, whichever was earlier.


thanks a lot!


----------



## Geneman

Just to give people out here some hope: 309 no risk country partner visa granted today after 7 months and 1 day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## chiquita

Geneman said:


> Just to give people out here some hope: 309 no risk country partner visa granted today after 7 months and 1 day. Good luck everyone!


awesome! congrats!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes to you both for a happy life together in Oz. 



Geneman said:


> Just to give people out here some hope: 309 no risk country partner visa granted today after 7 months and 1 day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JulesP

Hey, i'm a bit new here but I just read something and wondered if someone could clarify for me. 
The wait guideline that someone posted for after July 1 applications of 10-15 months, does this mean you absolutely wait a minimum of 10 months, no questions asked, no exceptions? I have heard that embassies are strict on wait times, but i'm just confused if that's what it means. 
I am not looking to make it go faster or anything I just want to understand that part. 
Thanks!


----------



## aussiesteve

JulesP said:


> Hey, i'm a bit new here but I just read something and wondered if someone could clarify for me.
> The wait guideline that someone posted for after July 1 applications of 10-15 months, does this mean you absolutely wait a minimum of 10 months, no questions asked, no exceptions? I have heard that embassies are strict on wait times, but i'm just confused if that's what it means.
> I am not looking to make it go faster or anything I just want to understand that part.
> Thanks!


Hi JulesP
Unfortunately that's exactly what it means, the average wait time for a visa grant is 10 to 15 months. On the odd occasion sone grants may be slightly less than 10 months, on the other hand some may be longer than 15 months, it depends on the complexity of your application.


----------



## btunet

Do online applications get processed at Berlin as well? I am about to apply from Greece


----------



## Akya

I have the same question about online application processing; my fiance applied from Italy.


----------



## Honeyroo

Yes online go to berlin


----------



## Akya

Honeyroo said:


> Yes online go to berlin


Thanks Honeyroo!


----------



## kaga

I am filling in the form 929 to send an update regarding my new (renewed) passport details. Everything seems to be fairly simple  but i have one question though:

"Question 13 : Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
What should I fill in here ? 
should I add the details of all my previous (expired) passports ? 

A scanned copy would be ok or should I post a certified hard copy of my passport ?


----------



## GiuliaM

Akya said:


> I have the same question about online application processing; my fiance applied from Italy.


Yep I'm from Italy and we did online / Berlin


----------



## chiquita

getting close to 7 months!!! dying here!!!! almost the end of another week. sigh. I pray that this is over soon with good news. We neeeed to be together. Its getting harder.


----------



## ramon

kaga said:


> I am filling in the form 929 to send an update regarding my new (renewed) passport details. Everything seems to be fairly simple  but i have one question though:
> 
> "Question 13 : Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder"
> What should I fill in here ?
> should I add the details of all my previous (expired) passports ?
> 
> A scanned copy would be ok or should I post a certified hard copy of my passport ?


I am by no means the expert in this forum, but I believe that's a (badly-worded) way of asking if you hold citizenships of other countries. My partner has dual citizenship for example, so she had to fill this question out with details of her 'other' passport.


----------



## kaga

ramon said:


> I am by no means the expert in this forum, but I believe that's a (badly-worded) way of asking if you hold citizenships of other countries. My partner has dual citizenship for example, so she had to fill this question out with details of her 'other' passport.


It makes sense.
Would leave it blank i guess.

Thanks.


----------



## chiquita

WE JUST GOT OUR VISA GRANTED!!!!! Just 4 days short of 7 months!!!!! My partner and I were on video chat when he got a phone call from our CO, KM on his mobile!!! And he said he was ready to grant!!!! super duper amazing!!!! we are sooooooo happpyyyyyy!!! and we got the subclass 100 straight away! the wait is over! super happy over the mooon I actually cried!


----------



## EDT

chiquita said:


> WE JUST GOT OUR VISA GRANTED!!!!! Just 4 days short of 7 months!!!!! My partner and I were on video chat when he got a phone call from our CO, KM on his mobile!!! And he said he was ready to grant!!!! super duper amazing!!!! we are sooooooo happpyyyyyy!!! and we got the subclass 100 straight away! the wait is over! super happy over the mooon I actually cried!


Happy live in Australia and congratulations. Please share your timeline for current and future applicants.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Chiquita. Warmest best wishes to you both for a long and happy life together in Oz. Time for a little celebration now...the hardest part is over...



chiquita said:


> WE JUST GOT OUR VISA GRANTED!!!!! Just 4 days short of 7 months!!!!! My partner and I were on video chat when he got a phone call from our CO, KM on his mobile!!! And he said he was ready to grant!!!! super duper amazing!!!! we are sooooooo happpyyyyyy!!! and we got the subclass 100 straight away! the wait is over! super happy over the mooon I actually cried!


----------



## e7mma

Congratulations! I am so happy for you. And KM is also our case officer so maybe, just maybe, there will be a bit more good news soon...


----------



## e7mma

I am super, super happy. After reading Chiquita's wonderful news, I asked my husband if he had checked his email. And..... his visa has been approved! And a permanent visa straight away, which is great. We were also a few days short of 7 months. What a relief! And many, many thanks to all the friendly helpful people on this forum who made the process so much simpler, and kept us company on the long wait for approval


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes to you both for a long and happy life together in Oz. Cheers... 



e7mma said:


> I am super, super happy. After reading Chiquita's wonderful news, I asked my husband if he had checked his email. And..... his visa has been approved! And a permanent visa straight away, which is great. We were also a few days short of 7 months. What a relief! And many, many thanks to all the friendly helpful people on this forum who made the process so much simpler, and kept us company on the long wait for approval


----------



## chiquita

e7mma said:


> I am super, super happy. After reading Chiquita's wonderful news, I asked my husband if he had checked his email. And..... his visa has been approved! And a permanent visa straight away, which is great. We were also a few days short of 7 months. What a relief! And many, many thanks to all the friendly helpful people on this forum who made the process so much simpler, and kept us company on the long wait for approval


Awesome news e7emma! We were application buddies all the way! I am happy we got good news at the same time! we are just buying the tickets for my love to come home to the warm Aussie sun! Best wishes for a happy life down under!

Thank you to everyone for your kind wishes! I am really happy that this journey does end with good news! Have faith that your waiting time will soon be over! 

KM was a great CO, there were no problems whatsover. I am super happy!


----------



## Akya

Congrats both Chiquita and E7mma!!! That's great news!

A question to people who've applied after July 1: have you been assigned a CO yet and how long did it take to get one?


----------



## european

Hey everyone, I applied online on September 17. Did anyone else apply around that time? It would be great to share the process updates with some others who are in the same boat!


----------



## Jasmin92

someone here who applied in april?

we are on 5 months and 3 weeks ...


----------



## InesR

Hi there, Jasmin92 (& all others),

I've been reading the posts on the forum, and they have been very helpful, but I hadn't posted myself yet. Thought now was probably a good time, as other people are happily leaving the queue. 

We applied online on May 9th. We had our first email from our Case Officer on July 22nd (from Berlin, not Madrid) and, coincidentally, it was the same day I completed my medicals. I had already uploaded a police clearance immediately with the application.

My husband and I have been married for nearly 3 years (we actually got married in Australia!), but we'd been living in Europe until recently (where this is all much simpler). Anyway, like all of you, we're looking forward to having it all settled.

It is great to read of people getting their visas. You get a happy pang all the same. So congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Akya

My Fiance (the applicant) got his first email from our CO regarding our PMV! They want the notice of intended marriage, and certified copies of both of our passports. We have already provided the receipt of the church booking with the date but I guess they need us to submit the Notice of Intended Marriage.

We applied late September, and we picked out a wedding date in June when we originally thought that the processing time is 5-10 months! So I've been a bit stressed out thinking we have to change the date to October with the 10-15 month wait.

He hasn't been asked for a medical or his police check yet.


----------



## ISTJ

european said:


> Hey everyone, I applied online on September 17. Did anyone else apply around that time? It would be great to share the process updates with some others who are in the same boat!


We applied on October 26. I will be watching yours to see when you have an update


----------



## Jasmin92

Hello everyone
I asked my co for an update. She said I should of contact her again beggining of november.
We applied in April, so I hope there will be some good news very soon.
Pretty quiet lately.
Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## e7mma

April to November is the magic figure of 7 months for a straightforward case... it sounds promising!


----------



## ISTJ

e7mma said:


> April to November is the magic figure of 7 months for a straightforward case... it sounds promising!


Not anymore. It has changed to 10-14 months


----------



## e7mma

Jasmine applied in April... might well be OK at 7 months. I think the guidance has changed to 10-14 months but that is not necessarily the same as what actually happens. But who knows! 

I just know that ours took 7 months and a few days and was approved two weeks ago!


----------



## ISTJ

e7mma said:


> Jasmine applied in April... might well be OK at 7 months. I think the guidance has changed to 10-14 months but that is not necessarily the same as what actually happens. But who knows!
> 
> I just know that ours took 7 months and a few days and was approved two weeks ago!


I believe 10-14 months is the new waiting time for new applications. Possibly since July if I'm not mistaken?

As you applied in April you were still under the shorter waiting times before they were increased.


----------



## mollymoretti

I found the same thing i expected spain but got a response from Tanjia in berlin saying she has started considering my application a couple of weeks ago… i am just a bit confused if this is actually my case officer, what do you think?


----------



## EDT

mollymoretti said:


> I found the same thing i expected spain but got a response from Tanjia in berlin saying she has started considering my application a couple of weeks ago&#8230; i am just a bit confused if this is actually my case officer, what do you think?


Probably your CO but I wonder why ur application went to Berlin when you live in Spain .


----------



## kangaro

Hello Berlin's 

I haven't seen anyone had a Co AG she is my 3rd Co and I wanna know if someone have her,


----------



## Jasmin92

I think so too e7mma 7 months sounds allright to me. Wouls be great!
For everyone who applied after july, hopefully it doesn't take such a long time, we all know how hard it is.
good luck.
I will keep u updated, I will contact my co on monday


----------



## european

Jasmin, did you end up contacting your CO? Any news from anyone else on here?


----------



## ISTJ

Applied on the 27th October, still no CO assigned.


----------



## Jasmin92

Hey European! 
I actually did contact her yesterday. Unfortunately no good news. She just said they couldn't finalise our case currently.
We just have to wait longer I guess. When did u apply?


----------



## Jasmin92

ISTJ, we got our Co assigned after 3 weeks...so I guess you will hear from someone soon


----------



## european

Jasmin92 said:


> Hey European!
> I actually did contact her yesterday. Unfortunately no good news. She just said they couldn't finalise our case currently.
> We just have to wait longer I guess. When did u apply?


I applied in September. Just trying to follow the process of others who use this forum. Hope someone will post some good news here soon!


----------



## ISTJ

For those of you also frustrated with the unacceptable increased processing times of 10-14 months, please write an email of complaint to Senator Michaelia Cash, stating the unacceptable processing times and discrepancies between processing times of other embassy's (eg only a few weeks for south Africa).

Her email address is [email protected]


----------



## ISTJ

Any activity happening at berlin emabassy? Seems awfully quiet lately.


----------



## ramon

ISTJ said:


> Any activity happening at berlin emabassy? Seems awfully quiet lately.


My sentiments exactly! We're coming up to 7 months in a few days. Sitting there impatiently refreshing my inbox...  Not a peep from the case officer, despite sending several inquiries.


----------



## european

Just noticed that they have now updated the embassy's website. It now says that the expected waiting time is 10-14 months. Until just a few days ago it was still 6-9 months.....


----------



## ISTJ

european said:


> Just noticed that they have now updated the embassy's website. It now says that the expected waiting time is 10-14 months. Until just a few days ago it was still 6-9 months.....


I also mentioned this in my complaint to update it. Perhaps they finally took notice.


----------



## european

ISTJ said:


> I also mentioned this in my complaint to update it. Perhaps they finally took notice.


I guess it's good they have updated it now. But so far I've felt like at least there was a chance they would get things done in 6-9 months because the official site still promised that... It's just a shame. I mean it's not like they wrote a nice letter to all applicants saying that they are really sorry. They just updated the site without notifying anyone.


----------



## Jasmin92

ISTJ said:


> Any activity happening at berlin emabassy? Seems awfully quiet lately.


Hey guys!
Feels like there is nothing happening at all.

we hit the 7 month mark today...


----------



## Jasmin92

ramon said:


> My sentiments exactly! We're coming up to 7 months in a few days. Sitting there impatiently refreshing my inbox...  Not a peep from the case officer, despite sending several inquiries.


Who's your co? When exactly did u apply?...I guess we are arround the same time  we applied on 17th of april. PMV 300

I have to say my co JV is very nice and answered straight away.
Very sad that u get to hear nothing.


----------



## ramon

Jasmin92 said:


> Who's your co? When exactly did u apply?...I guess we are arround the same time  we applied on 17th of april. PMV 300
> 
> I have to say my co JV is very nice and answered straight away.
> Very sad that u get to hear nothing.


Moin! We applied for a spouse visa on the 25th of April in person (wife is German). Our case officer is MB. Probably a very nice person. We wouldn't know.  I don't know if it's official policy to ignore emails, particularly those with pertinent questions such as 'Do you need anything more from us?', but I'd argue it isn't a very good first experience with Australian bureaucracy (for migrants such as my partner).


----------



## ISTJ

at least you guys even have a CO!

Now over 3 weeks since I applied and no CO assigned. 

How long did it take to be assigned a CO?


----------



## Jasmin92

ramon said:


> Moin! We applied for a spouse visa on the 25th of April in person (wife is German). Our case officer is MB. Probably a very nice person. We wouldn't know.  I don't know if it's official policy to ignore emails, particularly those with pertinent questions such as 'Do you need anything more from us?', but I'd argue it isn't a very good first experience with Australian bureaucracy (for migrants such as my partner).


Well my co answered me when I asked her if she could tell me a timeframe ......well she couldn't anyway
I think when they don't' answer they don't need anything more Oh and I would never say your CO isn't nice I meant it's just nice when u get to hear something back!

let's hope we get a huge christmas present


----------



## Jasmin92

ISTJ said:


> at least you guys even have a CO!
> 
> Now over 3 weeks since I applied and no CO assigned.
> 
> How long did it take to be assigned a CO?


It took 2.5 weeks for us. But I guess if they increased processing time everything will take a bit longer.
I'm sure you will get assigned a CO very soon.


----------



## Chocolate Bear

Quick question on interviews.
If you are German and require an interview are they always done by telephone?
Assuming you are low risk.
Is there a chance that they would ask you to come into the Berlin office for an interview? Not that there is any reason for it. But just because they like doing things in the most difficult, costly and time consuming way.


----------



## ramon

Jasmin92 said:


> Well my co answered me when I asked her if she could tell me a timeframe ......well she couldn't anyway
> I think when they don't' answer they don't need anything more Oh and I would never say your CO isn't nice I meant it's just nice when u get to hear something back!
> 
> let's hope we get a huge christmas present


Yes! A summer Xmas would be perfect


----------



## DangerDave

Hi,

I will share our experience so far. 
Cheers
Dave


----------



## ISTJ

DangerDave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will share our experience so far. We applied in online on the 1st of november, we uploaded police check and did medical 2 weeks ago. We received email few days ago informing us our CO and that they dont need anything from us anymore and that the timeframe is 10-14 months from the date of app. They also wrote if we would like to travel to Australia we can but we should let them know.
> Thats about it.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Wtf? Are you serious? We applied on the 26th of oct and still no CO assigned! Why did you already get one assigned when you applied later than us? What the hell is going on at this embassy? Shouldn't applications be processed based on the position in queue?


----------



## Akya

ISTJ said:


> Wtf? Are you serious? We applied on the 26th of oct and still no CO assigned! Why did you already get one assigned when you applied later than us? What the hell is going on at this embassy? Shouldn't applications be processed based on the position in queue?


Every application is different even if it's the same subclass. We're all waiting so all we can do is be patient


----------



## EDT

ISTJ said:


> Wtf? Are you serious? We applied on the 26th of oct and still no CO assigned! Why did you already get one assigned when you applied later than us? What the hell is going on at this embassy? Shouldn't applications be processed based on the position in queue?


You probably do have a CO but they don't need anything from you. Not all CO introduces themselves to applicants. I did not know I had a CO at about 3.5 months and the only way I discovered it was when i rang them. You can always ring out of curiosity


----------



## ISTJ

EDT said:


> You probably do have a CO but they don't need anything from you. Not all CO introduces themselves to applicants. I did not know I had a CO at about 3.5 months and the only way I discovered it was when i rang them. You can always ring out of curiosity


They do need somthing - the medical and police check!

Originally we were going to get them straight away but were then told to wait until requested because it would take so long. Now this person has theirs checked straight away?! This makes me angry.


----------



## CollegeGirl

EVERYONE has theirs glanced over when it first arrives - they have to determine it's a valid application. Some COs are better at emailing, introducing themselves, and giving a time frame for processing than others. You probably have one that just isn't communicative. There's no preferential or different treatment going on here. You were RIGHT to not do yours in advance - the person who did may have to redo theirs.


----------



## EDT

ISTJ said:


> They do need somthing - the medical and police check!
> 
> Originally we were going to get them straight away but were then told to wait until requested because it would take so long. Now this person has theirs checked straight away?! This makes me angry.


Or just ring the embassy for further questions


----------



## Jasmin92

hey guys!

any news?...new month...hopefully we will get some positive news


----------



## Akya

Earlier this week on Tuesday (25 November), our CO "JK" asked my fiancé to get his medical and police checks done within 70 days  (So that's another €460 just to get a medical done in Milan at one of the approved places. This whole thing is slowly getting too expensive.)

Not too sure if immigration will be doing much over Christmas or New Year.


----------



## ISTJ

Jasmin92 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> any news?...new month...hopefully we will get some positive news


Nope, still no CO assigned and its over a month now


----------



## ISTJ

Akya said:


> Earlier this week on Tuesday (25 November), our CO "JK" asked my fiancé to get his medical and police checks done within 70 days  (So that's another €460 just to get a medical done in Milan at one of the approved places. This whole thing is slowly getting too expensive.)
> 
> Not too sure if immigration will be doing much over Christmas or New Year.


Are you able to get to Kiev? Its the cheapest place in the world for a medical at only 50 Euro!

My gf called up a heap of immigration panel doctors in europe to compare prices. A friendly one in Krakow actually told her the cheapest locations to get it done.


----------



## Akya

ISTJ said:


> Are you able to get to Kiev? Its the cheapest place in the world for a medical at only 50 Euro! My gf called up a heap of immigration panel doctors in europe to compare prices. A friendly one in Krakow actually told her the cheapest locations to get it done.


Sadly my fiancé is in Venice. It's a simple day trip to Milan and back by train which he got cheap and the medical + xray + blood test works out to be about €400. I just did a quick search for the flights between Venice and Kiev and it costs the same (or little saving) but would be more since he would need to spend one night. He's already booked the earliest date he could get a reservation in Milan.

Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## CollegeGirl

For what it's worth, my experience is we tend to see a lot of grants in December on the forum from various embassies - both because they want to reunite applicants with their loved ones in time for Christmas, and because COs are trying to get as much as they can off their desks before they take their holidays. Let's hope that trend continues this year.


----------



## EDT

I hope to be part of December. That will be the best Xmas ever


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Akya said:


> Earlier this week on Tuesday (25 November), our CO "JK" asked my fiancé to get his medical and police checks done within 70 days  (So that's another €460 just to get a medical done in Milan at one of the approved places. This whole thing is slowly getting too expensive.)
> 
> Not too sure if immigration will be doing much over Christmas or New Year.


Akya, blah that is expensive (about $150 USD more than what I'd pay at my nearest panel doctor in the US). But the good thing is your application is moving forward, right?


----------



## Jasmin92

Guys!!! Got my visa granted 2 hrs ago..

recieved the email while I had breakfast in town.

we applied on 17th of april...took 7.5 month now.
case officer was JV visa subclass 300.
booked my flight for the 22nd to get there before Christmas. 

To all others fingers crossed


----------



## ISTJ

Jasmin92 said:


> Guys!!! Got my visa granted 2 hrs ago..
> 
> recieved the email while I had breakfast in town.
> 
> we applied on 17th of april...took 7.5 month now.
> case officer was JV visa subclass 300.
> booked my flight for the 22nd to get there before Christmas.
> 
> To all others fingers crossed


Congrats, you're lucky you only had to wait 7.5 months cause you applied in April. Everyone else has to wait 10-14 months now 

Good to see there is some movement happening, maybe this means I'll be assigned a CO soon?


----------



## KitKaat

Wow congratulations jasmin
i hope what CG says come true !! Best of luck to all


----------



## Jasmin92

]Congrats, you're lucky you only had granted 7.5 months cause you applied in April. Everyone else has to wait 10-14 months now 

Good to see there is some movement happening, maybe this means I'll be assigned a CO soon?[/QUOTE]

I hope so!
It's such a hard time ....the waiting time. I'm sure u will get a co within a few weeks.maybe you already got a co but he/she didn't e-mail you yet.
All the best for you!


----------



## ramon

Jasmin92 said:


> Guys!!! Got my visa granted 2 hrs ago..
> 
> recieved the email while I had breakfast in town.
> 
> we applied on 17th of april...took 7.5 month now.
> case officer was JV visa subclass 300.
> booked my flight for the 22nd to get there before Christmas.
> 
> To all others fingers crossed


Congratulations!

Hopefully we're next... at 7.1 months and counting...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats!


----------



## Akya

Firstly, congratulations to you Jasmin! Hope you have a lovely Christmas in Australia 



GadoGadoGal said:


> Akya, blah that is expensive (about $150 USD more than what I'd pay at my nearest panel doctor in the US). But the good thing is your application is moving forward, right?


My fiance's father actually said too bad he can't get it done locally and translate it himself. Would save us more than €250! Any news about any application (especially in this forum) moving along is good news


----------



## Jasmin92

Thank you all

To all others fingers crossed


----------



## ramon

Visa granted this morning, at a little less than 7.5 months!!

Phew! Just when the mercury here in Berlin was starting to go into free fall


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Wonderful news Ramon. Thanks for sharing it with. The sun is shining here in Sydney... waiting for you to arrive... away from the cold. 



ramon said:


> Visa granted this morning, at a little less than 7.5 months!!
> 
> Phew! Just when the mercury here in Berlin was starting to go into free fall


----------



## EDT

ramon said:


> Visa granted this morning, at a little less than 7.5 months!!
> 
> Phew! Just when the mercury here in Berlin was starting to go into free fall


Congrats . what was your timeline, please share for ppl like us.


----------



## summerandtilly

ramon said:


> Visa granted this morning, at a little less than 7.5 months!! Phew! Just when the mercury here in Berlin was starting to go into free fall


Congratulations!!! Just in time for the festive season. All the best


----------



## ramon

EDT said:


> Congrats . what was your timeline, please share for ppl like us.


Applied on April 25, and had everything sorted (health, police checks etc etc) by July.


----------



## european

Congratulations Jasmin and Ramon, that's great news!!


----------



## ISTJ

omg we just received an email from the CO asking us to get the medicals and police checks done! Originally they told us don't expect to be asked until at least March next year (which is why we didn't get them earlier). 

There were two attachments in the mail - one of them said that due to the longer waiting period of 10-14 months to get a medical and police check 4-5 months after receiving this letter. The other attachment was a personal letter from the CO, saying we have within 70 days to get the medical and police check. So which one is it, 4-5 months or within 70 days? I'm guessing the 4-5 months was just a standard copy/paste email? 

Does this mean it could be approved quicker than we originally expected? How long after the medicals and police check is the visa usually approved?

Seems like there is a lot of movement at Berlin Embassy lately. I wonder if they actually took our complaints seriously and hired more staff?


----------



## Akya

ISTJ said:


> omg we just received an email from the CO asking us to get the medicals and police checks done! Originally they told us don't expect to be asked until at least March next year (which is why we didn't get them earlier). There were two attachments in the mail - one of them said that due to the longer waiting period of 10-14 months to get a medical and police check 4-5 months after receiving this letter. The other attachment was a personal letter from the CO, saying we have within 70 days to get the medical and police check. So which one is it, 4-5 months or within 70 days? I'm guessing the 4-5 months was just a standard copy/paste email? Does this mean it could be approved quicker than we originally expected? How long after the medicals and police check is the visa usually approved? Seems like there is a lot of movement at Berlin Embassy lately. I wonder if they actually took our complaints seriously and hired more staff?


Hmm I just went through my fiance's attachments from when he was asked to get his police checks and medical and didn't see anything about 4-5 months but it might differ between country (my fiance is from Italy).

I suggest to stick to the 70 days your CO stated as that is the personalised letter.

I'm not too sure about the rest of the questions, but I highly doubt they hired more staff since a few people complained. (If that was the case, a lot of stuff wouldn't be argued in the Senate that currently is!)


----------



## ISTJ

Akya said:


> Hmm I just went through my fiance's attachments from when he was asked to get his police checks and medical and didn't see anything about 4-5 months but it might differ between country (my fiance is from Italy).
> 
> I suggest to stick to the 70 days your CO stated as that is the personalised letter.
> 
> I'm not too sure about the rest of the questions, but I highly doubt they hired more staff since a few people complained. (If that was the case, a lot of stuff wouldn't be argued in the Senate that currently is!)


I see you applied on the 20th September and didn't get asked for medical/police checks until 25th November? Strange that we actually got our request for medical/police checks quicker, especially when you're applying for PMV!

Perhaps we will have a little bit of luck for once! Maybe its a christmas miracle?!


----------



## Akya

ISTJ said:


> I see you applied on the 20th September and didn't get asked for medical/police checks until 25th November? Strange that we actually got our request for medical/police checks quicker, especially when you're applying for PMV! Perhaps we will have a little bit of luck for once! Maybe its a christmas miracle?!


They asked us for other things before asking us for the police check/medical which might explain why we're on a later timeframe than you. I'm not in Australia so they got me to go through the hassle of getting my single state and pay an express fee and all the expenses at the consulate in Japan for my passport copy and all the copies the Brisbane office for Births, Deaths and Marriages needed certified. We used the whole 28 days they gave us! It was stressful since our priest refused to sign the Notice of Intended Marriage which my fiance signed in Milan, paid express to me to get signed in Japan and then express to my parents. The NoIM only got to Dad on the 24th day of the deadline!

We set the wedding date before knowing that the timeframe is now 10-14 months (immi.gov.au says 5-12 months STILL). We're hoping that we're lucky too since we've booked our one way flights already!

But I must add, you mentioned that they reminded you the wait time is 10-14 months? They gave us that in the first email we got from our CO but didn't have that in the second email regarding the police checks. Our CO did say that she had "began considering your application for this visa". Is that because that was the first email you received?


----------



## ISTJ

Akya said:


> They asked us for other things before asking us for the police check/medical which might explain why we're on a later timeframe than you. I'm not in Australia so they got me to go through the hassle of getting my single state and pay an express fee and all the expenses at the consulate in Japan for my passport copy and all the copies the Brisbane office for Births, Deaths and Marriages needed certified. We used the whole 28 days they gave us! It was stressful since our priest refused to sign the Notice of Intended Marriage which my fiance signed in Milan, paid express to me to get signed in Japan and then express to my parents. The NoIM only got to Dad on the 24th day of the deadline!
> 
> We set the wedding date before knowing that the timeframe is now 10-14 months (immi.gov.au says 5-12 months STILL). We're hoping that we're lucky too since we've booked our one way flights already!
> 
> But I must add, you mentioned that they reminded you the wait time is 10-14 months? They gave us that in the first email we got from our CO but didn't have that in the second email regarding the police checks. Our CO did say that she had "began considering your application for this visa". Is that because that was the first email you received?


No we received both attachments in the same email. The one saying to get the medical in 4-5 months was just a standard copy/paste attachment, and the attachment from the CO says it must be within 70 days.

So perhaps it is a good sign? Maybe they have suddenly employed more people due to all the complaints?


----------



## ISTJ

Jasmin92 said:


> Who's your co? When exactly did u apply?...I guess we are arround the same time  we applied on 17th of april. PMV 300
> 
> I have to say my co JV is very nice and answered straight away.
> Very sad that u get to hear nothing.


We also have co JV! Good to hear she replies quickly


----------



## abdis101

Hey guys.
I am new to this forum, we have read all your posts, and we have a lot in common, I am glad there is a forum that could discuss our concerns, we have lodged our Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) on October 2014 through a MARA agent, my fiancé is from Netherlands (Has a Netherland's travel document and residence ) and I am an Australian citizen, the embassy stated that it will take 10-14 months, which a very long wait, as a result we have lodged a short stay visitor visa so my fiancé can spend Christmas and my birthday with me, so what do you think our chances are regarding the visitor visa?.I am so anxious, I hope I hear from you guys soon!!


----------



## Akya

abdis101 said:


> Hey guys. I am new to this forum, we have read all your posts, and we have a lot in common, I am glad there is a forum that could discuss our concerns, we have lodged our Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) on October 2014 through a MARA agent, my fiancé is from Netherlands (Has a Netherland's travel document and residence ) and I am an Australian citizen, the embassy stated that it will take 10-14 months, which a very long wait, as a result we have lodged a short stay visitor visa so my fiancé can spend Christmas and my birthday with me, so what do you think our chances are regarding the visitor visa?.I am so anxious, I hope I hear from you guys soon!!


Welcome to the forum! Since your fiancé is from the Netherlands he can apply for an eVisitor visa (http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/651.aspx?tab=1&heading=who-could-get-this-visa)

Just make sure he has a return ticket or proof of money that he can leave within the time frame for the visa (3 months) since it's supposed to be a tourist visa! Also you should tell your CO or immigration that he'll be in Australia for whatever dates.

It's very easy to get an eVisitor since he'll just need to apply online and print it out and bring it to Australia. It's more or less instantly granted. Hope you enjoy the festive season together!


----------



## mollymoretti

my partner was granted a multiple entry tourist visa to come visit us in the interim. i think it is very likely to be granted


----------



## atgreg

Howdy, my German fiance and I just finished our online PMV application , we hope to get a nice Xmas pressie in December next year , fingers crossed. Now we join you all in waiting


----------



## bee14

european said:


> Hey everyone, I applied online on September 17. Did anyone else apply around that time? It would be great to share the process updates with some others who are in the same boat!


Hi European,

I applied exactly on the same date  and I'm also from Germany. After I had sent and paid for the application, I uploaded all the documents that were required/ recommended (birth certificate, police clearance + their translations etc. except the medical). I immediately had a link in my immiaccount with a letter and my HAP number saying that I would need a medical. The earliest appointment I could get due to my working hours was on 21st October 2014. My case officer contacted me around a week later for the first time saying that I would need a medical (which they had already received!) and that I should wait between four and five months to get the medical (which they told me after they had received the results!) because the waiting times were at least 10 to 14 months now. I was in SHOCK and furious about their service. But I'm not the only one as I was able to see from many other posts in this forum.

I called Berlin embassy in August 2014 to ask about their processing times and if it was really 6 to 9 months as written on their website at this point in time. They said it would take 8 to 9 months. Based on this information we set the wedding date for the end of October 2015 and we paid a deposit for a place. After this first email from my CO I thought: Great, now there is a possibility that my visa might not be granted by the time we want to marry.

On 4th December I got a second email from my CO stating that that he received all of the outstanding requested additional information/documentation and he didn't require any further additional information in order to continue with the processing of the visa application. Ok, another step in the processing of this visa.

How about you?

_________________
Visa: Subclass 300 (PMV)
Nationality:Germany
Applied: Online, Berlin
Application Date: 17 September 2014
Case Officer Assigned: 28 October 2014

Sponser Application: Approved
Applicant Application: Pending


----------



## bee14

Hi abdis101,

I applied for the PMV in September 2014 and I also couldn't believe how long they're taking to process it. So I also applied for an evisitor at the end of November 2014 and it was granted after two days. The worst two days of my life. To be honest, I was really worried too that I might not get an evisitor. The reason: a friend of mine from the Netherlands had spent two years in Oz like me. She left Australia in May and applied for the evisitor at the beginning of November. It wasn't granted because she had been to Oz recently before (meaning six months before) and they wanted to have prove of her ties to the Netherlands such as if there was a job she had to return to after her holiday in Australia. She only had short-term employment so no prove. Luckily, I wasn't asked any questions and they didn't want to have any documents. I guess what happened to my friend, can happen randomly. 
But normally an evisitor should be really easy to get.

_________________
Visa: Subclass 300 (PMV)
Nationality:Germany
Applied: Online, Berlin
Application Date: 17 September 2014
Case Officer Assigned: 28 October 2014

Sponser Application: Approved
Applicant Application: Pending


----------



## ISTJ

Guys, I think they may have actually improved waiting times because as mentioned the CO said to get the medicals and police checks done within 70 days. Previously we were told that we wouldn't be asked to get them done until at least March next year.


----------



## ISTJ

I don't believe this. Just got a reply from the CO saying that we should wait 4 months before getting the medical and police check, DESPITE her saying in the letter to get them done now within 70 days!!! So first she tells us to get the medical right away, but now she says to wait 4 months!!! We already got the medical last week because she told us to!!!

This is making me so angry. Now we will probably have to pay for another medical and police check because these morons are giving us false and misleading information. We should make them pay for another medical if the visa isn't approved within a year of this medical.


----------



## Mish

That is just crap. I would send the case officer an email and advise them as per email dated xxx which said to complete the medical within 70 days you have already completed them.


----------



## ISTJ

I seriously can't take any more of this. 

Could we go to court over it and ask for a refund as they provided us with false information? I mean we aren't allowed to provide false information so why should they be allowed to get away with it?! 

I want to get a refund and just move there now and get the onshore visa. This is just getting beyond a joke now. First they extended the waiting times to 10-14 months, then they provide false information about getting the medical.


----------



## EDT

Mish said:


> That is just crap. I would send the case officer an email and advise them as per email dated xxx which said to complete the medical within 70 days you have already completed them.


Will do as what Mish said . that's indeed BS. This shows how incompetent they can be


----------



## Aventador

Hey everyone, long time reader and this is my first post. Just to introduce myself. I am Australian and my partner is Danish. We applied for our partner visa on August 13th.... So we just missed out by the quicker processing times by a couple of weeks. Talk about terrible luck?

We have our case officer assigned and they informed us of the 10-14month processing times after we applied. This took us by surprise but what can you do?

Our story was that we met each other while my Danish partner was travelling in Australia on their working holiday VISA. We had been living together for just over a year when we applied for the partner visa, so we meet the requirements. Their VISA ran out and I ended up quitting my job, selling my car and going to Denmark on a 1 year working holiday VISA (hahaha so clearly we are commited!!!) We were hoping for the Partner VISA to be approved before my working holiday VISA expires in Denmark in April 2015..... But it's now looking like my VISA is going to run out in Denmark before the VISA is approved. So it now looks like we will need to be apart for 2-6 months. I'm just terrified that the VISA will be declined which will cause a whole world of pain.

QUESTION:
- it appears going off comments on this forum and a couple of others that people who applied in April 2014 are getting their VISAs processed now.
People who applied trom August onwards have 10-14 month processing times.
So my question is that the People who applied in May, June and July are told their applications will be processed no later then January for May applications, February for June applications and March for July applications.

So what on earth is the Berlin embassy doing between March and May that will cause them to not processed the August VISA's around April? Etc etc etc?

There is a 3 month gap where the embassy simply won't be doing any applications? It just doesnt make any sense.

Any explanations?


----------



## Aventador

The Berlin Embassy just posted something interesting on Facebook today.

They are asking for interns between April and August 2015, which just also happens to be the processing gap I was questioning in my post above that is pushing waiting times up to 10-14months for August 2014 applications onwards.

Surely they wouldnt stop processing Partner VISA's for those months just because they are getting interns in?


----------



## ISTJ

Aventador said:


> The Berlin Embassy just posted something interesting on Facebook today.
> 
> They are asking for interns between April and August 2015, which just also happens to be the processing gap I was questioning in my post above that is pushing waiting times up to 10-14months for August 2014 applications onwards.
> 
> Surely they wouldnt stop processing Partner VISA's for those months just because they are getting interns in?


Of course they will. Didn't you know? Whenever there is a price increase they increase the waiting times as well, because that's just logical. They already increased the waiting times to 10-14 months after the last price increase, so using their same logic I expect they will increase waiting times again from 10-14 months to 16-20 months due to the 50% price increase in January. That's the way they roll.


----------



## Helene

I think you got it wrong Aventador.

Those are recommended time lines. Some visa will take more, and others less. And be prepared to wait the new time line, as it is usually not from a specific day, they just update the time line wait on a day.

Some people who have applied onshore when the time line was close to 9 months are now told not to ask about their visa until the 15 months mark; as this is the new time line unfortunately. I hope your visa will be processed quickly but don't make plans on it.

Also, the visas are still processed. It is just that there are quotas - so once they have reached the monthly quota they can't grant anything anymore until next month. They can still work on the visa and approve them, but the grant will happen later

There will still be visa grant between April and August, and they will still be working on visas.


----------



## bee14

Aventador said:


> Hey everyone, long time reader and this is my first post. Just to introduce myself. I am Australian and my partner is Danish. We applied for our partner visa on August 13th.... So we just missed out by the quicker processing times by a couple of weeks. Talk about terrible luck?
> 
> We have our case officer assigned and they informed us of the 10-14month processing times after we applied. This took us by surprise but what can you do?
> 
> Our story was that we met each other while my Danish partner was travelling in Australia on their working holiday VISA. We had been living together for just over a year when we applied for the partner visa, so we meet the requirements. Their VISA ran out and I ended up quitting my job, selling my car and going to Denmark on a 1 year working holiday VISA (hahaha so clearly we are commited!!!) We were hoping for the Partner VISA to be approved before my working holiday VISA expires in Denmark in April 2015..... But it's now looking like my VISA is going to run out in Denmark before the VISA is approved. So it now looks like we will need to be apart for 2-6 months. I'm just terrified that the VISA will be declined which will cause a whole world of pain.
> 
> QUESTION:
> - it appears going off comments on this forum and a couple of others that people who applied in April 2014 are getting their VISAs processed now.
> People who applied trom August onwards have 10-14 month processing times.
> So my question is that the People who applied in May, June and July are told their applications will be processed no later then January for May applications, February for June applications and March for July applications.
> 
> So what on earth is the Berlin embassy doing between March and May that will cause them to not processed the August VISA's around April? Etc etc etc?
> 
> There is a 3 month gap where the embassy simply won't be doing any applications? It just doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Any explanations?


Hi Aventador,

If you are able to provide all the information needed for your application, I don't see a reason why they should decline it. It just a matter of waiting unfortunately.

As Helene stated before, I think the waiting periods have to do with the quota. They can only grant a certain number of visas at a time.


----------



## Akya

We got an email from our case officer (JK) earlier today (below).



> please note that I will be moving to another section as of 31 December 2014. Therefore I will not be in a position to continue processing your case.
> 
> Your new case officer will be an experienced colleague, who will contact you should there be anything further we need in support of your application.
> 
> Rest assured that the change of case officers does not have an impact on the processing of your application and that the processing times as previously communicated will apply.
> 
> You should provide documents and information as per request if you have not already done so (see the Email "Request for More information" for details).
> 
> Documents you have already provided will be assessed by the new Case officer who will be allocated in due course.
> 
> There is no need for you to contact us as we will be in touch with you should we require additional information or if we have an update on the next processing steps.
> 
> It has been a pleasure looking after your application and I would like to take this opportunity to wish you and your partner/family all the best for your future.
> 
> Wishing you and your family a wonderful New Year.


She was really nice, very responsive and communicative clearly so it'll be interesting who our next CO will be! It's a copy paste email though, since we asked for a general time frame for when it'll be granted and that was ignored (since the new CO has to go through all our documents as well).


----------



## EDT

Akya said:


> We got an email from our case officer (JK) earlier today (below).
> 
> She was really nice, very responsive and communicative clearly so it'll be interesting who our next CO will be! It's a copy paste email though, since we asked for a general time frame for when it'll be granted and that was ignored (since the new CO has to go through all our documents as well).


At least you were advised of a new change of CO. I did not for a single bit. Anyway good luck and hope it won't be too long .


----------



## isy&chris

I am going crazy.. I am German (went to the immigration office in berlin). My husband (Australian) is working long hours everyday while I am sitting at home not to be able to do anything ... we are in Australia, but applied in germany, I am just on a Tourist visa at the moment. We are married, too...

*Is there an other visa option or way to be able to at least work a few hours while waiting for the visa approval - which we don´t know about? 
*

We put our application in in september last year.

Thank you guys a lot for your infos... 
Isy


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not on a tourist visa, no. You can't work. Have you already used your Working Holiday Visa for Australia? If not, and you are 30 or younger and don't have kids, you'd be eligible for that. It would allow you to work, just for not more than six months with the same employer. I'm not sure if you can apply for it onshore or not so that's something to look into as you might have to fly offshore (to NZ or Bali) to apply for it if you can't, but like I said - that's something I'm not sure about.


----------



## chicken999

Are u allowed to make things and sell on eBay or does that count as working? Or sell under hubbies name


----------



## isy&chris

CollegeGirl said:


> Not on a tourist visa, no. You can't work. Have you already used your Working Holiday Visa for Australia? If not, and you are 30 or younger and don't have kids, you'd be eligible for that. It would allow you to work, just for not more than six months with the same employer. I'm not sure if you can apply for it onshore or not so that's something to look into as you might have to fly offshore (to NZ or Bali) to apply for it if you can't, but like I said - that's something I'm not sure about.


I have used up both working holidays:-(
But thanks anyway for your reply...

Isy


----------



## CollegeGirl

chicken999 said:


> Are u allowed to make things and sell on eBay or does that count as working? Or sell under hubbies name


That sounds like working to me, even selling under hubby's name. She's still the one doing the work. You can't even volunteer in a volunteer position if they would have paid an Australian to do it - they're very strict about this kind of thing.


----------



## chicken999

It's not easy is it. I feel for them. But definately don't want to breach visa conditions


----------



## Mish

isy&chris said:


> I am going crazy.. I am German (went to the immigration office in berlin). My husband (Australian) is working long hours everyday while I am sitting at home not to be able to do anything ... we are in Australia, but applied in germany, I am just on a Tourist visa at the moment. We are married, too...
> 
> Is there an other visa option or way to be able to at least work a few hours while waiting for the visa approval - which we don´t know about?
> 
> We put our application in in september last year.
> 
> Thank you guys a lot for your infos...
> Isy


Why don't you do some volunteer work. It has to be work that an Australian would not get paid to do. There are websites online that list volunteer positions. Years ago a friend use to work at Lifeline.

Otherwise you can get your blue card and see if you can volunteer at a primary school helping out with reading with the kids etc.


----------



## atgreg

howdy Berliners ,

got a pleasant surprise on friday , my german fiance got an email requesting the police and medical checks, only 4 weeks after our online PMV app went in on the 10th December , very surprised and much eartlier than we had expected.

Our case officer is BJ , anyone else have BJ and anything to share about them ??.

I think we will wait till near the end of the 70 days we have been given to do the checks so we dont get a very short arrival date


----------



## DangerDave

I have her too. She seems pretty good, quick replies and nice and polite.


----------



## atgreg

DangerDave said:


> I have her too. She seems pretty good, quick replies and nice and polite.


thanks Dave, good to know.


----------



## sweedles

Hi all... this is a great forum, lots of great tips. .

I am an Aussie born and bred, husband and kiddies Swedish. My husband has submitted online his app. for a partner visa on 20/12/2014. And i have submitted the kiddies citizen by descent apps. Online last week. We need to be in Aus by the end of July at the latest. If my husband does not have his visa by then, what is the best way to make this happen? He will not need to start working until jan 2016. He is a registered nurse. Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

He could apply for a visitor visa, but since he will need to be outside Australia for his visa to be granted, he needs to let DIBP know his travel plans so they can notify him to go offshore (most people take a short holiday in NZ, Bali, etc.)

He can't work on a visitor visa so he will need to wait until his partner visa is approved to start working.


----------



## Aventador

I think some people who applied in April 2014 got their approvals in December. Has anyone that applied in May 2014 got there approvals so far this month?


----------



## Aventador

Are vistor VISA's limited to 90 days like the ones in Europe? Or can you pay extra to stay longer?


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

Aventador said:


> Are vistor VISA's limited to 90 days like the ones in Europe? Or can you pay extra to stay longer?


My Partner visited Australia on a Tourist Visa last year and then applied for a Visitor Visa Class 600 whilst he was there and was granted 12 months to visit family. It can all be applied for online.

It was granted about 2 weeks after he applied.

I think it cost about $130.

Hope this helps


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

sweedles said:


> Hi all... this is a great forum, lots of great tips. .
> 
> I am an Aussie born and bred, husband and kiddies Swedish. My husband has submitted online his app. for a partner visa on 20/12/2014. And i have submitted the kiddies citizen by descent apps. Online last week. We need to be in Aus by the end of July at the latest. If my husband does not have his visa by then, what is the best way to make this happen? He will not need to start working until jan 2016. He is a registered nurse. Thanks!


See my last comment ^^^

He can enter on a tourist visa and then apply for a visitor visa before it expires.


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

Type of Visa: Partner 309 Offshore

Date Applied: 29 December 2014

Stage Application: "In Progress" No CO assigned.

Low Risk Country: Netherlands

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes to be assigned a CO?


----------



## mmis4167

We have applied on 25.11 and we are on the same stage - in progress - no CO assigned. No emails, no calls so far... Just an automated notification few secs after we have applied. Someone here said, 10-12 weeks now according to DIBP. There is also a thread here about processing time in China - 4 or 5 months and no CO. I am bit worry, but probably it's how government agencies work this days...


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

mmis4167 said:


> We have applied on 25.11 and we are on the same stage - in progress - no CO assigned. No emails, no calls so far... Just an automated notification few secs after we have applied. Someone here said, 10-12 weeks now according to DIBP. There is also a thread here about processing time in China - 4 or 5 months and no CO. I am bit worry, but probably it's how government agencies work this days


Thanks, I guess that puts my mind at ease. I think it works differently in every country. I read some threads of people being assigned a CO within a week of lodging the application. (In Spain, I think.)

Have you gone for your medicals yet? It seems a lot of the advice on these forums sometimes doesn't apply any more now that there is online lodgement and you can upload everything without it being requested...
I'm unsure whether to have medicals done and uploaded asap or to wait until they are requested...


----------



## mmis4167

wait with medical until requested. it expires after one year and your initial entry date is tied to it.


----------



## BeachLoveSun

Hi guys! I’ve been lurking on this forum for a while now but thought I’d join the thread for those who are in the same situation as us.

My German “partner” (aka boyfriend) applied for the 309/100 de facto visa online on 27 November 2014. We submitted the police check together with our application. We didn’t hear anything from a CO until today! Our CO’s first name starts with A (didn’t tell us her last name lol). Anyone else have her? We received an email requesting medicals but she didn’t specify a timeframe in the letter:

￼****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER – You MUST select one of the Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****

So we decided that we’d get the medicals done as soon as we can and it’s valid for 1 year as we gathered from this forum. We made an appointment for next week. Our medicals will cost 173 EUR and my boyfriend is required to get a medical examination, HIV test and chest X-ray examination. Are these the standard examinations everyone has to get done?

Fingers crossed for everyone who’s still waiting and @mmis4167, hopefully you’ll hear from your CO soon as well!


----------



## mmis4167

Medical exam is part of standard procedure and everyone needs to have one. Prices vary and depend on the location. London is like 270 pounds (?), Poland 75 Euros, Ukraine 50 euros. 

I am fine with waiting, just disappointed a bit with the standard of service considering fees and resources department possessed... 

good luck...


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

BeachLoveSun said:


> Hi guys! I've been lurking on this forum for a while now but thought I'd join the thread for those who are in the same situation as us.
> 
> My German "partner" (aka boyfriend) applied for the 309/100 de facto visa online on 27 November 2014. We submitted the police check together with our application. We didn't hear anything from a CO until today! Our CO's first name starts with A (didn't tell us her last name lol). Anyone else have her? We received an email requesting medicals but she didn't specify a timeframe in the letter:
> 
> ￼****INSTRUCTIONS FOR PROCESSING OFFICER - You MUST select one of the Timeframe for Response options from the choice list within this letter. Failure to choose an option will result in a defective notification being sent out.****
> 
> So we decided that we'd get the medicals done as soon as we can and it's valid for 1 year as we gathered from this forum. We made an appointment for next week. Our medicals will cost 173 EUR and my boyfriend is required to get a medical examination, HIV test and chest X-ray examination. Are these the standard examinations everyone has to get done?
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone who's still waiting and @mmis4167, hopefully you'll hear from your CO soon as well!


They are standard. We haven't been requested our yet, but the cost in the Netherlands is around €300 Seems like it might be worth my partner flying elsewhere to get them done if they are that much cheaper elsewhere... Good luck! We're about a month behind you, good to know processing wait might not be too much longer...


----------



## evie_p

Hi guys, 

My partner and I are currently in Denmark. We are planning on submitting our application in July (after we get married and have time to accumulate all the evidence). I have been doing most of my research on what to supply as evidence etc, and I am only reading now about the price increase and the extended time frame! 

There seems to be a lot of feedback on this thread talking about different time frames and people being assigned their CO later than others. Can anyone clear this up for me? Is the wait now 10 - 14 months??? The website says 6 - 9months and we have been planning our future with this information. If there is an increase in the time frame why is it not updated on the website? 

thanks for any information!


----------



## Homesickaussie

evie_p said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner and I are currently in Denmark. We are planning on submitting our application in July (after we get married and have time to accumulate all the evidence). I have been doing most of my research on what to supply as evidence etc, and I am only reading now about the price increase and the extended time frame!
> 
> There seems to be a lot of feedback on this thread talking about different time frames and people being assigned their CO later than others. Can anyone clear this up for me? Is the wait now 10 - 14 months??? The website says 6 - 9months and we have been planning our future with this information. If there is an increase in the time frame why is it not updated on the website?
> 
> thanks for any information!


Yes the timeframes have been confirmed from various high commissions/embassy. The website is extremely out dated unfortunately. We also got caught out as we applied in October 2014 after the timeframes changed at end of June 2014. I would definitely apply before end of June 2015, who knows what the processing time will be after June.
The fees also went up on 1st January 2015 after something like 16 days notice which caught people out. I guess the Australian government want to prove that it's not a right to bring your spouse to Oz, its a privilege!
You do have 28 days after submitting your application to upload the evidence, and to be honest I have continued to upload evidence as I remember other bits that could be useful. I would make the application as soon as your married and upload evidence as you go, if you think you have what you need and are just waiting for certificates etc.


----------



## SerendipitousNomads

*Evidence timeframe*



Homesickaussie said:


> Yes the timeframes have been confirmed from various high commissions/embassy. The website is extremely out dated unfortunately. We also got caught out as we applied in October 2014 after the timeframes changed at end of June 2014. I would definitely apply before end of June 2015, who knows what the processing time will be after June.
> The fees also went up on 1st January 2015 after something like 16 days notice which caught people out. I guess the Australian government want to prove that it's not a right to bring your spouse to Oz, its a privilege!
> You do have 28 days after submitting your application to upload the evidence, and to be honest I have continued to upload evidence as I remember other bits that could be useful. I would make the application as soon as your married and upload evidence as you go, if you think you have what you need and are just waiting for certificates etc.


Hi Homesickaussie,
I had been looking everywhere to find any information on a timeframe for uploading evidence. Where did you find it to be 28 days?
Do you know if this includes form 888 stat decs? I have a few that might be coming in a week or two later due to friends being in remote areas....
Cheers

I've also found from some of my reading that the government has increased refuge intakes this year as well as decreasing partner visa allocations so my theory is that they increased the prices so significantly to ensure they still make the same amount of income from our "border-challenged" relationships... Just a theory... Although it seems they increase the price quite a bit every year...


----------



## mmis4167

Few months ago, I rang Australian Embassy in London (I am formally under Berlin, but all phone calls are directed to London). At the end of conversation the officer (or the consultant) asked me for my email to send me sort of summary. It turned out to be standard FAQ. There is a paragraph about 888:

"STATUTORY FORM 888

For the purposes of the Partner visas, friends and family in Australia or
outside Australia in your country of residence, can complete statutory
declarations attesting to your relationship. A statutory declaration is a
written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised
witness. The form or document that can be used for this and who is
considered an authorised witness depends on which country a person is in
when making the declaration. Statutory declarations made outside Australia
using Form 888 are not legally binding under Australian law. You may like
to make a declaration, affidavit or appropriate declaration that is
legally binding in your country of residence.

Please refer to the following information regarding the number and format
of statutory declarations that are required depending on which post you
are lodging your application to:

*Berlin - No signed declarations are required.

Madrid/London/Belgrade/Moscow - 2 signed and dated declarations are
required but do not need to be witnessed. A form of photo identification
of the person making the declaration will need to be attached but does not
need to be certified.

Vienna - 2 signed declarations are required. The form should be witnessed
(a scanned copy of the original is acceptable). A form of photo
identification of the person making the declaration will need to be
attached but does not need to be certified.*"

Next time I asked precisely about it. They told me Berlin did not need 888 at all. The conclusion is if your other evidences are strong, do not bother about 888 in Berlin.


----------



## Homesickaussie

mmis4167 said:


> Few months ago, I rang Australian Embassy in London (I am formally under Berlin, but all phone calls are directed to London). At the end of conversation the officer (or the consultant) asked me for my email to send me sort of summary. It turned out to be standard FAQ. There is a paragraph about 888:
> 
> "STATUTORY FORM 888
> 
> For the purposes of the Partner visas, friends and family in Australia or
> outside Australia in your country of residence, can complete statutory
> declarations attesting to your relationship. A statutory declaration is a
> written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised
> witness. The form or document that can be used for this and who is
> considered an authorised witness depends on which country a person is in
> when making the declaration. Statutory declarations made outside Australia
> using Form 888 are not legally binding under Australian law. You may like
> to make a declaration, affidavit or appropriate declaration that is
> legally binding in your country of residence.
> 
> Please refer to the following information regarding the number and format
> of statutory declarations that are required depending on which post you
> are lodging your application to:
> 
> Berlin - No signed declarations are required.
> 
> Madrid/London/Belgrade/Moscow - 2 signed and dated declarations are
> required but do not need to be witnessed. A form of photo identification
> of the person making the declaration will need to be attached but does not
> need to be certified.
> 
> Vienna - 2 signed declarations are required. The form should be witnessed
> (a scanned copy of the original is acceptable). A form of photo
> identification of the person making the declaration will need to be
> attached but does not need to be certified."
> 
> Next time I asked precisely about it. They told me Berlin did not need 888 at all. The conclusion is if your other evidence are strong, do not bother about 888 in Berlin.


Honestly I don't know if I'd run the risk of not having submitted the 2 888 forms. Maybe others can advise on that.

I have seen the 28 day rule discussed on here before can't find the link in the app to post. However I think a lot of people continue to upload evidence throughout their processing time.


----------



## BeachLoveSun

Before we submitted our application, we also contacted the department about statutory declarations as I noticed there was some discrepancy between the information on the immi website and the website of the Australian Embassy in Berlin. We submitted everything for our application in one go and also submitted statutory declarations and a police check. We're doing the health check next week as requested by our CO.

This was the response from the Europe Service Centre:

*Do you require statutory declarations from two Australians about our
relationship?*
_For the purposes of the Partner visas, friends and family in Australia or
outside Australia in your country of residence, can complete statutory
declarations attesting to your relationship. A statutory declaration is a
written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised
witness. The form or document that can be used for this and who is
considered an authorised witness depends on which country a person is in
when making the declaration. Statutory declarations made outside Australia
using Form 888 are not legally binding under Australian law. You may like
to make a declaration, affidavit or appropriate declaration that is legally
binding in your country of residence._

_Please refer to the following information regarding the number and format
of statutory declarations that are required depending on which post you are
lodging your application to:

Berlin - No signed declarations are required._

*Do you need the character assessment or health checks?*
_We would recommed you to lodge your application without those 2 documetns and wait for your Case Officer to require you to undergo Medicals and provide Penal certificates._

I just realised this is the exact same text they sent mmis4167. Haha. Good to know!


----------



## RubySunshine

Hi EvieP, 

My husband and I are also in Denmark! We applied for our (supposedly easy and straight forward application) on May 31st so we are coming up to 8 months. We have been deciding if we should contact our caseworker just to see if everything is ok or if that is just going to annoy her. I would say apply giving yourself LOTS of time before you actually want to move. We would like to move beginning of July and thought that 13 months would be plenty...... looks like we may have been wrong!


----------



## bee14

Hi everyone,

I applied for the PMV in September 2014 and I'm going to visit my partner in Australia from March to June 2015 on a tourist visa. So I informed my case officer about my travels to Australia with the exacts dates of when I arrive and leave Australia by email just in case the PMV might be ready to be granted. I also set up a read receipt for this email. In my email I also asked the case officer that in case he didn't send the read receipt to me, I would like him to quickly confirm that he knows about travel plans. I didn't get back anything and that was two weeks ago.

Shall I upload my travel plans in my immiaccount just to be sure? Any experience with that situation?


----------



## bee14

RubySunshine said:


> Hi EvieP,
> 
> My husband and I are also in Denmark! We applied for our (supposedly easy and straight forward application) on May 31st so we are coming up to 8 months. We have been deciding if we should contact our caseworker just to see if everything is ok or if that is just going to annoy her. I would say apply giving yourself LOTS of time before you actually want to move. We would like to move beginning of July and thought that 13 months would be plenty...... looks like we may have been wrong!


Hi RubySunshine,

You applied before July 2014 so I think you should be lucky to have an 8 to 9 months processing time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bee14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for the PMV in September 2014 and I'm going to visit my partner in Australia from March to June 2015 on a tourist visa. So I informed my case officer about my travels to Australia with the exacts dates of when I arrive and leave Australia by email just in case the PMV might be ready to be granted. I also set up a read receipt for this email. In my email I also asked the case officer that in case he didn't send the read receipt to me, I would like him to quickly confirm that he knows about travel plans. I didn't get back anything and that was two weeks ago.
> 
> Shall I upload my travel plans in my immiaccount just to be sure? Any experience with that situation?


It's very common for them not to respond. You can upload it to your ImmiAccount if you want to, but it's not necessary. You let them know. That's the extent of your obligation.


----------



## RubySunshine

bee14 said:


> Hi RubySunshine,
> 
> You applied before July 2014 so I think you should be lucky to have an 8 to 9 months processing time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Thank you Bee14 ) We will be crossing everything possible!


----------



## Aventador

Hello evie_p and RubySunshine my partner is also Danish and we have applied for the Partner VISA.

I have been living in Denmark on a working holiday VISA since April 2014 and we applied in August 2014 for the partner VISA. We meet the 12 month living together/ relationship requirement.

The update we had from our case officier was that the Partner VISA processing times are now around 10-14months. From what I have gathered alot of people who applied in April 2014 had their applications approved in December.

So I guess over the coming months we should have the May, June, July, August completed.

Unfortunately as my Danish Working Holiday VISA expires in April this year, its looking like I will need to go home to Australia and my partner will remain in Denmark until they get the VISA approval. Hopefully we only have to be apart for 2 - 6 months goings off the 10-14 month processing times they are talking about.

We figured that my partner staying in Denmark was smarter as they can continue to work at their job to keep money coming in, as if they came to Australia on a tourist VISA while they waited they would not be able to work. 

Our application is pretty straight forward. No Children, No other family to worry about. Just us 2 wanting to continue our relationship as we are very much in love. 

I will keep you both posted with how we go, as we all have Danish Partners going through the same situation.

Kindest Regards,


----------



## evie_p

RubySunshine said:


> Hi EvieP,
> 
> My husband and I are also in Denmark! We applied for our (supposedly easy and straight forward application) on May 31st so we are coming up to 8 months. We have been deciding if we should contact our caseworker just to see if everything is ok or if that is just going to annoy her. I would say apply giving yourself LOTS of time before you actually want to move. We would like to move beginning of July and thought that 13 months would be plenty...... looks like we may have been wrong!


Hi Rubysunshine!

I got your message, but my technological skills are lacking and I couldn't work out how to reply!

I guess it is hard to know with immigration how you should go about making contact with them. I hate the waiting game. I think that maybe more stressful than putting this application together!

I am still hoping that despite the new time frame, we will get through within 6 months. Although I know it won't happen.

Oh well, hopefully we will look back at this time further down the track, and laugh. But most likely not.

Thanks so much for contacting me. Denmark is a small country, at least I know another couple is heading down the same track as us.

Best of luck to you and your loved one!


----------



## sweedles

Hi all

Update on our partner migration visa...

Applied Berlin from Sweden online. 20/12/2014
Request for Health and police checks. 27/01/2015

Also heard back from the HC in London re our kiddies citizen by descent applications 27/01/2015. 

Happy Berlin and London are looking at least.


----------



## RubySunshine

Hi all!

We got an email from our case worker saying that our visa is nearing completion and that we are approved!!!! The reason we don't officially have it yet is because my husband's police record runs out on April 24th (1 year since he got it). So our case worker just wants to know if we can enter Australia before April 24th 2015 or if we want to get a new police record which will extend our entry date to August 5th at the latest. (That is 1 year since my husbands medical check.) So Fab news for us! Here is our timeline:
Applied May 31st 2014
Medical Check August 5th 2014
Email arrived January 30th 2015

Which all equals just 1 day shy of 8 months!

To Aventador:
Good luck! And I hope you aren't in Australia too long before your beloved gets approved.

And to Evie P, there is nnothing wrong with being positive!!!! I will be hoping for 6 months for you ;p !!


----------



## Akya

Congratulations RubySunshine! What visa did you get in the end?


----------



## RubySunshine

Akya said:


> Congratulations RubySunshine! What visa did you get in the end?


It is a Spousal migration visa


----------



## Akya

RubySunshine said:


> It is a Spousal migration visa


Is that the subclass 100 or 309? Sorry for all the questions >.<


----------



## RubySunshine

It is a 309. Although we meet all the requirements for the permanent. So I am actually not sure how that works. We did ask our case worker about it and she said that we have to apply for the 309 but we may automatically be issued with a permanent.

And no problems with the questions )


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats! Why can't ALL COs contact applicants and give them the option like that? That would be lovely.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ruby - if you have lived together or been married for 3 or more years (with evidence of that), or 2 years if you have a child together, you should go straight to the 100 (PR). If that's not what you get when you get your grant email, you need to let your CO know (kindly) that you believe she made a mistake and ask her to fix it.


----------



## Aventador

Hello RubySunshine,

That is great news!

Its also good to see that they have processed people that applied back in May 2014. Late May 2014 in your case and from Denmark!
We hope you have a safe flight over and have a lot of fun during 2015 getting yourselves setup 

That means they only need to process people who applied in June and July 2014 and then they will be onto the August people (which my partner falls under).

I am hoping its not too much longer - Fingers crossed around May-June which just falls under the 10 month processing time


----------



## Aventador

In some other news. Some of my family and our friends got in contact and they wanted to provide Stat Decs (because they heard three of our other friends had provided them earlier when we applied in August).

So I have just gone and uploaded like another 8 more Stat Decs from family and friends to support the application. I know it doesnt make much of a difference to the overall outcome, but no harm in adding them I guess.


----------



## evie_p

Hey Rubysunshine! 

A massive congrats to you and your husband! Great news! 

I am only the tiniest bit jealous but also super happy for you. Finally back to Australia to start your life! 

Just one question, since we are both in similar situations. Was there a reason you decided not to apply onshore using a tourist visa without the 'no further stay' condition? I read that we can do it, but it is concerning. Definitely a case of putting all your eggs in one basket. 

Enjoy setting up with your loved one!


----------



## bee14

RubySunshine said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We got an email from our case worker saying that our visa is nearing completion and that we are approved!!!! The reason we don't officially have it yet is because my husband's police record runs out on April 24th (1 year since he got it). So our case worker just wants to know if we can enter Australia before April 24th 2015 or if we want to get a new police record which will extend our entry date to August 5th at the latest. (That is 1 year since my husbands medical check.) So Fab news for us! Here is our timeline:
> Applied May 31st 2014
> Medical Check August 5th 2014
> Email arrived January 30th 2015
> 
> Which all equals just 1 day shy of 8 months!
> 
> To Aventador:
> Good luck! And I hope you aren't in Australia too long before your beloved gets approved.
> 
> And to Evie P, there is nnothing wrong with being positive!!!! I will be hoping for 6 months for you ;p !!


Congrats to you


----------



## Vanillabeans

Application sent: 2.6.2014 
Contact from the CO for further information: 8.9.2014
Medical checks done: 22.1.2015 (our CO advised not to get it done much earlier)

Congratulations RubySunshine, thats awesome!

Me and my partner are eagerly wishing my visa goes through as soon as possible as we are already making plans to move to Australia in April. If u sent yours just couple of days before ours, I could assume it cant be too much longer for us either!

We contacted our CO in the end of January and he said it should go through within 1-2 months. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## RubySunshine

Vanillabeans said:


> Application sent: 2.6.2014
> Contact from the CO for further information: 8.9.2014
> Medical checks done: 22.1.2015 (our CO advised not to get it done much earlier)
> 
> Congratulations RubySunshine, thats awesome!
> 
> Me and my partner are eagerly wishing my visa goes through as soon as possible as we are already making plans to move to Australia in April. If u sent yours just couple of days before ours, I could assume it cant be too much longer for us either!
> 
> We contacted our CO in the end of January and he said it should go through within 1-2 months. Fingers crossed!!!


I hope it goes through very quickly for you! We got the official our official email on Monday with all the papers and found out that my husband got permanent residence straight away )


----------



## Aventador

Hey everyone,

Has anyone else applied in May and still waiting for their approval to come through?
Or has anyone that applied in June had their approval come through in February yet?

It appears people who applied around May/June are starting to get their VISA's granted in London and Washington. It looks similar with Berlin.


----------



## atgreg

howdy all, 

while we only applied in early december and we have a while to wait for a decision my german fiance and I are starting to think about the mechanics of her moving to Oz from Munich.

Does anyone have any suggestions for moving or freight companies for us to check out ??

thanks
Greg + ANette


----------



## bee14

atgreg said:


> howdy all,
> 
> while we only applied in early december and we have a while to wait for a decision my german fiance and I are starting to think about the mechanics of her moving to Oz from Munich.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for moving or freight companies for us to check out ??
> 
> thanks
> Greg + ANette


Hi Greg and Anette,

I don't know how much stuff you want to move. If it's just a few packets of stuff, a friend of mine who moved his stuff used this company (also Germany to Australia):

https://www.tomba-express.com/

It's a bit cheaper than DHL. The max size is 120 cm x 60 cm x 60 cm up to 30 kg. It's actually quite big.

I bought my wedding dress in Germany since the dresses are cheaper here than in Australia (well, depending on what you want).
I'm going to send it in a box 80 cm x 60 cm x 50 cm which is huge (well the dress takes up some space). DHL charges around 60 euro to deliver it + 12,50 euro for insurance (in case something happens to the packet but the insurance is not obligatory).

The only thing is that you might have to pay customs for stuff that you send to Australia. If the content of one box is worth AUS $ 1000 or more (apparently even if it's not new or just personal things) you'll have to pay customs too. My friend who gave me the link of tomba express applied for a work visa and then had his stuff sent within the first year of his arrival. He said there is an exception that you don't pay customs during this time and just fill in a form. 
I assume you applied for a PMV as well. How that works since it's only a temporary visa for nine months and not for years, I have no idea.

Here you can find more information:
Unaccompanied effects

It's best to contact customs before you send your stuff. I was actually taken by surprise that beside thinking about how best to send stuff, you also have to think about customs.

Hope I could help a bit.


----------



## bee14

Nothing happening in Berlin? Seems awfully quiet.


----------



## Aventador

We had some people who applied in late May 2014 get their approvals recently. From reading the London Embassy thread they are in a similar boat to all of us.

No one who has applied in June appears to have got approvals for the Berlin or London embassy's yet - which in itself is odd as we are half way through February already and no one has had any updates.

Is there anyone in this thread that applied in June?


----------



## Vanillabeans

Hey guys,

Yeah, its really quiet here! We applied 2.6.2014.

We've been asking our CO whats the situation. We wrote to him in the end of January and he asked us to write back if we haven't heard from him by mid February. We didn't, so we wrote again 15.2. and got a reply that they might be able to finalize my visa in the first week/weeks of march. 

We shall see what happens! 

We have already bought our tickets back to Australia for 1.4. so we really hope it goes through before that! I know its not what they recommend to do but my partners work requires him to go so..........

By the sound of what our Co is messaging to us and reading the London thread, the processing time is little bit over 9 months at the moment...?


----------



## Aventador

Yep generally an 8-9 month wait is what people have been experiencing. For August applications onwards its gone up to 10-14 months.

So I'm guessing they will increase processing times for late June/July applications up to 9 months? And then hopefully August applications are only a 10 month wait :-/


----------



## bee14

I applied for a PMV on 17 September 2014. Five months and one day of waiting. I really hope it only takes 10 or a max of 11 months 
I wish that the people who applied in June will get their visa soon!


----------



## european

Hey Bee14, we applied almost exactly at the same time. Do you mind me asking what your progress has been so far? 

I hope we'll get some good news from someone in February, would be a shame if noone got approved in an entire month!


----------



## bee14

european said:


> Hey Bee14, we applied almost exactly at the same time. Do you mind me asking what your progress has been so far?
> 
> I hope we'll get some good news from someone in February, would be a shame if noone got approved in an entire month!


Hi European,

I got a message from my CO in December saying that he had all the documents he required. That was it.


----------



## Aventador

Last week of February now and it looks like no applications have been approved this month?

Is this how the embassys are pushing the processing times out to 10-14 months by completly refusing to approve applications in some months?

A lot of people who applied in May 2014 got approvals last month, It looks like June applications should be processed next. How many people are waiting who applied in May and June?


----------



## bee14

Aventador said:


> Last week of February now and it looks like no applications have been approved this month?
> 
> Is this how the embassys are pushing the processing times out to 10-14 months by completly refusing to approve applications in some months?
> 
> A lot of people who applied in May 2014 got approvals last month, It looks like June applications should be processed next. How many people are waiting who applied in May and June?


I know it's so frustrating. But bear in mind that not everyone who applied in June 2014 is on this forum. And/or maybe they are also close to running out of quota for the period July 2014 to June 2015. And/Or they are just busy doing other things as well. In the official blog of the Australian ambassador to Germany, Mr Ritchie describes his activities in which his colleague are involved too. You knows how much time they actually spend on the visa processing.
Australian Embassy, Germany | Offical blog of the Australian Ambassador to Germany


----------



## european

Any news from anyone?


----------



## Aventador

Not a thing. Not on the London thread either.

It's a cruel joke that they haven't processed a single person for the entire month of February. June applications look to be the next people to be processed.

They had an entire month to process the June applications and they just did nothing.

I guess this is how they are pushing the waiting times up to 10-14 months. Just refuse to process anyone for a couple of months....

Here is hoping the people that applied in June get some attention beginning next week in March


----------



## Vanillabeans

Yeah, fingers crossed!!!!

We applied 2.6.2014 so we are really looking forward to these first weeks of March hoping we would get the visa finalized!!


----------



## Vanillabeans

Good news!!!

I finally got my visa GRANTED this morning wohoooo!!!! Couldnt be happier 

It took exactly 9 months. We applied 2.6.2014 and got the grant today 2.3.2015!!


----------



## Akya

Vanillabeans said:


> Good news!!! I finally got my visa GRANTED this morning wohoooo!!!! Couldnt be happier  It took exactly 9 months. We applied 2.6.2014 and got the grant today 2.3.2015!!


Thats amazing vanillabeans! Enjoy your new life in Australia


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats vanillabeans!


----------



## EDT

Vanillabeans said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> I finally got my visa GRANTED this morning wohoooo!!!! Couldnt be happier
> 
> It took exactly 9 months. We applied 2.6.2014 and got the grant today 2.3.2015!!


Congrats and happy reunion I know the feeling


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations VanillaBeans... Great News!


----------



## Aventador

Amazing news Vanillabeans!!! Have a safe trip to Australia and we hope you enjoy the excitment of setting your life up in Australia 

For the rest of us it is still a waiting game. But its GREAT to finally see people who applied in June finally being approved.

Are the people that applied in July still included in that group that has 8-9 month processing times? Or are the July applications bumped up to the 10-14 month waiting times?


----------



## Aventador

Looks like some more of our London applicants that applied in June have got approvals.

Are there anymore people that applied for June at the Berlin embassy?


----------



## ritarita

Hi Guys,
Planning to apply for the offshore de facto partner visa in April. Could you please let me know whether Poland is considered as a low or high risk coutry? 
I am from Poland, my partner is Australian and we have been living in the Netherlands for the past 8 years. We started the relationship back in 2010; living together since May 2011.
We do have the home address were we live - I moved into my partner's place and afterwards we started subletting a place from the friend of ours. We are registered in the city hall under the same address but the current contract isnt in our name. 
We do not have bills or contract on both names (but there is a movement on our accounts (we have seperated bank accounts) since we have been living together - we pay bills together. 
We have been to Australia 3 times together (I had a 3 x visitor visa), travelled a lot within Europe. We have quite some plane tickets, reservations....
Parents of my partner will be the witnesses to support the relationship. 
Do you think its enough? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## european

Hi ritarita, I am pretty sure Poland is classed a low-risk country considering it is in the EU. I have heard that some Eu countries in Eastern Europe are not necessarily classed low-risk, but I think Poland isn't one of them. Best of luck!


----------



## Aventador

ritarita said:


> Hi Guys,
> Planning to apply for the offshore de facto partner visa in April. Could you please let me know whether Poland is considered as a low or high risk coutry?
> I am from Poland, my partner is Australian and we have been living in the Netherlands for the past 8 years. We started the relationship back in 2010; living together since May 2011.
> We do have the home address were we live - I moved into my partner's place and afterwards we started subletting a place from the friend of ours. We are registered in the city hall under the same address but the current contract isnt in our name.
> We do not have bills or contract on both names (but there is a movement on our accounts (we have seperated bank accounts) since we have been living together - we pay bills together.
> We have been to Australia 3 times together (I had a 3 x visitor visa), travelled a lot within Europe. We have quite some plane tickets, reservations....
> Parents of my partner will be the witnesses to support the relationship.
> Do you think its enough?
> Thanks a lot!


I'm pretty sure Poland is considered a low risk country. But so you know the processing times for offshore VISAs in UK and Europe are around 10-14months now. The people who applied in June 2014 have only started getting their approvals this month.

Essentially you need to prove you are in a genuine and committed relationship and if you are applying for a Defacto partnervisa you need to have lived together for 12months or longer.

Obviously if you have rental agreements under both your names for that 12month plus it would make things easier. However everyone's circumstances are different and the Immigration Department are fully aware of that. Bank Statements can go a long way in proving where you live too.

Some other ideas for evidence:
-Joint Bank Account Statements
- Personal Bank Account Statements that show the same address.
- Phone Bills.
- Country Residency Cards proving your addresses.
- Highlight bank transactions on your statements showing its in the same area you live in.
- Flight Itinerarys showing both your names and that you are sitting next to each other on the plan via seat numbers.
- Holiday Photos (don't go overboard on these)
- Facebook relationship history.
- Communication while you have been apart (Phone calls, Skype, Whatsapp, Viber etc).
- Is your partner a beneficiary on your SUPER?
- Does your partners country have something similar to SUPER where you can also be added as a beneficiary?
- Have you had wills drawn up by a solicitor that show you will share your estates with your partner in the event of your death?
- Form 888 Stat Decs from friends and family are important. These are people in your life that confirm you and your partner are in a genuine relationship. They say you need 2-3. But you can add as many as you want.
- VISA approvals for any travel you have been on. You mentioned you have been in the Netherlands together for 8 years. So do you have a residence visa of some sort to prove you were granted the ability to stay there for that duration?
- VISA approvals for coming to Australia. Does your parner need to apply for VISAs to come to Australia? If so have proof of this.
- Make sure your passports are up to date and are not about to expire during the processing times (10-14months).

Don't be concerned about fitting into an exact mould of someone else's life you see on these forums. Everyone's circumstances are different and unique. Just make sure you read up on the 'Documents Check List' for whichever VISA you apply for and just make sure you are giving the immigration department the information they need so they can approve your application.

Good luck!


----------



## Mama01

Hi All... My husband applied for partner visa in Berlin on January 2014 and now we are still waiting. The application status is Finalised (for 1 month now) so confused and frustrated how long it's gonna take... We are married with 1 child,now he is with us in Australia with tourist visa so hopefully we will hear about the visa decision soon,the waiting just so painful


----------



## Mama01

Vanillabeans said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> I finally got my visa GRANTED this morning wohoooo!!!! Couldnt be happier
> 
> It took exactly 9 months. We applied 2.6.2014 and got the grant today 2.3.2015!!


Hi Vanillabeans, congrats... Can I have ur CO initial? Thanks


----------



## Mama01

Frutsel said:


> Anyone who got Klaus as CO? In the 2 emails I send him I found him strict and short. He replies real quick but only a 2 words email..


Hi, have u get ur visa yet? How long did it take? He Is My CO aswel, tnx


----------



## Aventador

March is coming to a close and the people who applied in June appear to have had their applications processed now.

It looks like we are now onto July applications next month hopfully! Although Easter may slow things down.

Has anyone that applied in July been in contact with their case officer to see if they are scheduled to be processed next month??


----------



## ThomasDK

Hi guys, after a couple of months of secretly following this forum I have now decided to finally make profile 
I applied for a prospective marriage visa in July 2014 and then proceeded to fly down here(on a 1 year tourist visa) to be with my fiancé and her 2 kids that I have taken on as my own, due to the father not being in their lives. We have been together since May 2013, unfortunately I had to go back to Denmark(where I'm from) in November 2013 and until I returned in July '14. 
On Friday the 13th of this month I finally heard from a CO, KM. from Berlin. He requested a few more documents of which I have uploaded just now. 
Me and my Australian partner are getting married on the 1st of May(I can't wait!). 
Now after that rather long introduction here comes my question. Seen as I had not provided all necessary documents back when I submitted the application, am I screwed now? What are your experiences? I know not to expect anything, so I just hope for the best and prepare for the worst. 
Seen as I have had word from my CO and he specifically requested that I uploaded the remaining documents before this Friday the 27th of March, could it be that it is because I am to be part of the processing and approving around April?
Sorry for the novel, our heads are so filled with questions about everything and until I hear more from K I feel like I shouldn't bombard him with questions.


----------



## SteveC

Hi everyone, me and my partner (she is from Melbourne) applied for our defacto visa at the start of october last year and got asked to do medicals and police check in november. Does anyone else have A? not seen her mentioned by anyone else. We originally sent our application to london (i'm from the uk) but we had just moved to Malta the week before we sent the visa off so the forwarded it to Berlin. 

Just wondering if people think we might get the visa before september as my job wants to know when roughly they can transfer me to the perth office. If only it was like a few years ago when people were complaining that it took 4-5 months!


----------



## ISTJ

SteveC said:


> Hi everyone, me and my partner (she is from Melbourne) applied for our defacto visa at the start of october last year and got asked to do medicals and police check in november. Does anyone else have A? not seen her mentioned by anyone else. We originally sent our application to london (i'm from the uk) but we had just moved to Malta the week before we sent the visa off so the forwarded it to Berlin.
> 
> Just wondering if people think we might get the visa before september as my job wants to know when roughly they can transfer me to the perth office. If only it was like a few years ago when people were complaining that it took 4-5 months!


We also applied end of October and are really hoping it's approved by September when we are arriving in Australia after doing 6 weeks of travel. Otherwise she will have to go to NZ after 3 months and back again. I have a feeling it could be very close - would be very annoying if it were approved one day after we arrive in Australia!

Please let me know if you hear anything cause you also applied the same time as us.


----------



## ISTJ

Anyone know at what point the passport is checked for the visa at the airport? Is it at the departing or arriving airport? Reason I ask is if we were told it's going to be approved the next day - could we just not go through the customs check point at the arrival airport and wait there a day until we get the email it's approved? Then as soon as its approved we can head through customs and it will show as a partner visa? Would be good to know cause I suspect it could be very close.


----------



## CCMS

ISTJ said:


> Anyone know at what point the passport is checked for the visa at the airport? Is it at the departing or arriving airport? Reason I ask is if we were told it's going to be approved the next day - could we just not go through the customs check point at the arrival airport and wait there a day until we get the email it's approved? Then as soon as its approved we can head through customs and it will show as a partner visa? Would be good to know cause I suspect it could be very close.


You won't be able to check into a flight to Australia without a valid visa.


----------



## Mish

ISTJ said:


> Anyone know at what point the passport is checked for the visa at the airport? Is it at the departing or arriving airport? Reason I ask is if we were told it's going to be approved the next day - could we just not go through the customs check point at the arrival airport and wait there a day until we get the email it's approved? Then as soon as its approved we can head through customs and it will show as a partner visa? Would be good to know cause I suspect it could be very close.


The passport is checked when departing the country and they check for a valid visa and the transit airport too.

They also check at the arrival airport too.


----------



## dutchrocky

hello everyone,

Just wanted to let everyone know that my July 7th application (PMV) is ready for finalisation, just have to leave Australia in the next 49 days


----------



## Maggie-May24

ISTJ said:


> Anyone know at what point the passport is checked for the visa at the airport? Is it at the departing or arriving airport? Reason I ask is if we were told it's going to be approved the next day - could we just not go through the customs check point at the arrival airport and wait there a day until we get the email it's approved? Then as soon as its approved we can head through customs and it will show as a partner visa? Would be good to know cause I suspect it could be very close.


The airline verifies your visa status when you check in to board your flight. So you won't even got on the plane without a visa.


----------



## ISTJ

Maggie-May24 said:


> The airline verifies your visa status when you check in to board your flight. So you won't even got on the plane without a visa.


No I mean what if it looked like it wasn't going to be approved in time, so she gets a tourist visa about a week before we fly. Then a day before they tell us that it will be approved, but it isn't approved until say 10 hours after we arrive (we have already booked the flights). Could we wait for 10 hours before passing the immigration check point (the hallway between the plane and the checkpoint) until it is approved? If so, when they scan the visa, will it then show as a partner visa instead of the tourist visa?


----------



## ISTJ

dutchrocky said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that my July 7th application (PMV) is ready for finalisation, just have to leave Australia in the next 49 days


Thanks for letting us know. That means if they are now up to July and stay on track at the current rate, we should hopefully have ours approved in July this year (we applied in October).


----------



## Mish

ISTJ said:


> No I mean what if it looked like it wasn't going to be approved in time, so she gets a tourist visa about a week before we fly. Then a day before they tell us that it will be approved, but it isn't approved until say 10 hours after we arrive (we have already booked the flights). Could we wait for 10 hours before passing the immigration check point (the hallway between the plane and the checkpoint) until it is approved? If so, when they scan the visa, will it then show as a partner visa instead of the tourist visa?


Probably not. They have staff there to stop people loitering so the only way to get around waiting is to hide in the toilet. Also the problem is with the landing card they will wonder why you waited so long to clear customs.

In answer to the question the visa will be whatever visa is valid when you clear customs in Australia.


----------



## SteveC

we are hoping for the same


----------



## SteveC

ISTJ said:


> Thanks for letting us know. That means if they are now up to July and stay on track at the current rate, we should hopefully have ours approved in July this year (we applied in October).


we are hoping for the same


----------



## SteveC

ISTJ said:


> We also applied end of October and are really hoping it's approved by September when we are arriving in Australia after doing 6 weeks of travel. Otherwise she will have to go to NZ after 3 months and back again. I have a feeling it could be very close - would be very annoying if it were approved one day after we arrive in Australia!
> 
> Please let me know if you hear anything cause you also applied the same time as us.


we are planning something similar..lets hope for july/august!


----------



## Aventador

dutchrocky said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that my July 7th application (PMV) is ready for finalisation, just have to leave Australia in the next 49 days


Great news dutchrocky!!

My partner applied August 13th, so if they keep up this consistency then hopefully we will have an update in the next 4-6 weeks 

Keep everyone posted


----------



## bee14

Congrats to Vanillabeans and dutchrocky. Awesome!


----------



## bee14

ThomasDK said:


> Hi guys, after a couple of months of secretly following this forum I have now decided to finally make profile
> I applied for a prospective marriage visa in July 2014 and then proceeded to fly down here(on a 1 year tourist visa) to be with my fiancé and her 2 kids that I have taken on as my own, due to the father not being in their lives. We have been together since May 2013, unfortunately I had to go back to Denmark(where I'm from) in November 2013 and until I returned in July '14.
> On Friday the 13th of this month I finally heard from a CO, KM. from Berlin. He requested a few more documents of which I have uploaded just now.
> Me and my Australian partner are getting married on the 1st of May(I can't wait!).
> Now after that rather long introduction here comes my question. Seen as I had not provided all necessary documents back when I submitted the application, am I screwed now? What are your experiences? I know not to expect anything, so I just hope for the best and prepare for the worst.
> Seen as I have had word from my CO and he specifically requested that I uploaded the remaining documents before this Friday the 27th of March, could it be that it is because I am to be part of the processing and approving around April?
> Sorry for the novel, our heads are so filled with questions about everything and until I hear more from K I feel like I shouldn't bombard him with questions.


Hi ThomasDK,

I don't think you'll be screwed. He just asked you for your missing documents which you provided. Immigration always seems to give a timeframe for handing in documents. I know one girl who applied for a student visa and they wanted to have more information. She was given two or three weeks to hand in what they needed.
Well, you applied in July 2014 and I'm positive that you'll have your visa granted sometime in April.


----------



## Aventador

Does anyone know what the Berlin embassy will be doing in June? Because if July applications are being processed in April the next round of people with applications is August applications - which have the 10-14month processing times attached to them.

So the earliest August applications can apparently be done is June and the latest is October. Which leaves the Berlin Embassy potentially not doing much between May to October depending how fast they process these applications.

Here is hoping they keep the same pace up! and give the August applications a nice surprise in May instead of June...or July....or August...or September...or October....


----------



## Gothenburg

ISTJ said:


> No I mean what if it looked like it wasn't going to be approved in time, so she gets a tourist visa about a week before we fly. Then a day before they tell us that it will be approved, but it isn't approved until say 10 hours after we arrive (we have already booked the flights). Could we wait for 10 hours before passing the immigration check point (the hallway between the plane and the checkpoint) until it is approved? If so, when they scan the visa, will it then show as a partner visa instead of the tourist visa?


The Airlines are picky as picky , nowadays.
If you don't have a valid Visa.. whatever kind.. to enter into Australia , they even have a hard time to let you fly from Europe to Singapore as a stopover.. if it is a change if plane there for example..
I know all about it.
I have a hassle all the time when I fly to Australia because of just one letter in my surname... 
It is a Swedish Å 
In my passport My name is spelt with an Å
The Ticket is always spell an Å as double A ( AA) and in the australian Visa it's spelt with a single A..
And the airlines always have a hard time to even find my Visa in their system because of this..
They rather refuse me onboard than the risk of getting a hefty Fine, for bringing someone to Australia without a valid Visa..
As soon as I get my PR I'm going to apply for a Label in my passport...
Last time I came back from New Zealand it took them 20 minutes to find me in their system.. at immigration in Melbourne


----------



## ISTJ

Aventador said:


> Does anyone know what the Berlin embassy will be doing in June? Because if July applications are being processed in April the next round of people with applications is August applications - which have the 10-14month processing times attached to them.
> 
> So the earliest August applications can apparently be done is June and the latest is October. Which leaves the Berlin Embassy potentially not doing much between May to October depending how fast they process these applications.
> 
> Here is hoping they keep the same pace up! and give the August applications a nice surprise in May instead of June...or July....or August...or September...or October....


Very good question. I certainly hope this isn't the case of them doing nothing between this time, othewise it will mean ours won't be approved until February!

What would they be doing during the this time? Are they taking a 4 month holiday or something? Wouldn't surprise me!!


----------



## Jimellie

I've only just joined this forum but thought I'd let you know that we received an email notification yesterday that my partners visa has just been granted. We applied on the 9th of July 2014.


----------



## Aventador

Jimellie said:


> I've only just joined this forum but thought I'd let you know that we received an email notification yesterday that my partners visa has just been granted. We applied on the 9th of July 2014.


Wow!!! Jimellie and Dutchrocky are both in the same boat now. Thats great news for you both 

I am very interested to see how quick they process the August application, as this is when the 10-14 month processing times kicked in. It also means that the earliest August applications should be processed is June.

.....So what is the Berlin Embassy doing in May? And it also begs the question that they can potentially push August applications out to October..... So if that ends up being the case, what will they be doing in May, June, July, August and September?


----------



## bee14

Jimellie said:


> I've only just joined this forum but thought I'd let you know that we received an email notification yesterday that my partners visa has just been granted. We applied on the 9th of July 2014.


Great news. Congrats to you.


----------



## ISTJ

Aventador said:


> Wow!!! Jimellie and Dutchrocky are both in the same boat now. Thats great news for you both
> 
> I am very interested to see how quick they process the August application, as this is when the 10-14 month processing times kicked in. It also means that the earliest August applications should be processed is June.
> 
> .....So what is the Berlin Embassy doing in May? And it also begs the question that they can potentially push August applications out to October..... So if that ends up being the case, what will they be doing in May, June, July, August and September?


Maybe give them a call and ask? Very curious to know this. I wonder if they just said 10-14 months because they expected more applications, or is it due to government quotas? I really hope it's the former.


----------



## Aventador

ISTJ said:


> Maybe give them a call and ask? Very curious to know this. I wonder if they just said 10-14 months because they expected more applications, or is it due to government quotas? I really hope it's the former.


My partner is going to be emailing their case officer after Easter is done to let them know we have uploaded some other evidence to support our application and also ask when we should expect it to all be finalised.

With July applications being processed now and Easter happening we don't want to be questioning our case officer as it will be busy. Best to wait till next week or the week after once things have calmed down a bit. Plus April only just started. If you wait for a couple of weeks it will be half way through April and they will have a better understanding of what is happening for August applications in May/June.

From memory the Berlin Embassy also had new staff starting in April going off a facebook post they had earlier in the year asking for new staff to begin working in April.


----------



## ThomasDK

bee14 said:


> Hi ThomasDK,
> 
> I don't think you'll be screwed. He just asked you for your missing documents which you provided. Immigration always seems to give a timeframe for handing in documents. I know one girl who applied for a student visa and they wanted to have more information. She was given two or three weeks to hand in what they needed.
> Well, you applied in July 2014 and I'm positive that you'll have your visa granted sometime in April.


Hi Bee14
Thanks so much for your reply. I've provided the remaining documents and now its, once again, just the waiting game. It's been tough waiting, but hopefully we'll be there soon. Fingers crossed.
As a general thing and although I do understand that the immigration department need to make sure that one enters Australia on the correct terms and for the right reasons, I do not understand why they don't suggest(lacking a more fitting word) briding visas or automatically give the option of bridging visas. I got have been in the job market and giving back to Australia by working and paying tax, instead I've been stuck at home, not allowed to work in the country that I want to live in for the rest of my life.Seems silly, but I of course know it's not that easy just handing out bridging visas here there and everywhere.


----------



## Aventador

How are the July applications going thus far? Easter is done now. So hoping to hear some good news from all the July applications.

And obviously if anyone that has applied in August starts hearing news later this month keep us posted too!


----------



## Aventador

No news regarding anymore July applications? Maybe they have completed them all?

Here is hoping the August applications get processed at the end of April, and next month. Which would make the Berlin embassy 1 month ahead of the stated 10-14month processing times.

Are there any other July or August applications? Or just us?


----------



## PinkLady

Aventador said:


> No news regarding anymore July applications? Maybe they have completed them all?
> 
> Here is hoping the August applications get processed at the end of April, and next month. Which would make the Berlin embassy 1 month ahead of the stated 10-14month processing times.
> 
> Are there any other July or August applications? Or just us?


Hello Aventador,

Have you applied in July 2014? Are you still waiting? Is it 309/100 visa?

My partner will be applying in 2 weeks time.

Thank you


----------



## Aventador

PinkLady said:


> Hello Aventador,
> 
> Have you applied in July 2014? Are you still waiting? Is it 309/100 visa?
> 
> My partner will be applying in 2 weeks time.
> 
> Thank you


Hello PinkLady,

My partner applied in August 2014 on a 309/100 VISA (offshore). The waiting times are meant to be around 10-14months. HOWEVER we have confirmation from a lot of people who applied at the London and Berlin embassy's in July 2014 that they have already got their VISA's granted.

So with July application being processed already, August applications are next in line. So either:
- August 2014 applications will be processed next month (May) (9 month wait)
- August 2014 applications will be processed in June. (10 month wait)

The question a lot of us have is that they are quoting 10-14month processing times for July 2014 applications onwards, yet the July applications appear to be done around the 9 month mark at the moment. It is going to be interesting to see when they process the August 2014 applications as it will set the tone of what to expect for the following months.


----------



## PinkLady

Aventador said:


> Hello PinkLady,
> 
> My partner applied in August 2014 on a 309/100 VISA (offshore). The waiting times are meant to be around 10-14months. HOWEVER we have confirmation from a lot of people who applied at the London and Berlin embassy's in July 2014 that they have already got their VISA's granted.
> 
> So with July application being processed already, August applications are next in line. So either:
> - August 2014 applications will be processed next month (May) (9 month wait)
> - August 2014 applications will be processed in June. (10 month wait)
> 
> The question a lot of us have is that they are quoting 10-14month processing times for July 2014 applications onwards, yet the July applications appear to be done around the 9 month mark at the moment. It is going to be interesting to see when they process the August 2014 applications as it will set the tone of what to expect for the following months.


I understand. Thank you for explaining. 
Do you know is it better to apply online or send all documents ti them? Does it make any difference?

You mentioned something about new staff in Berlin office, do you think that might speed up processing time? 
Thank you


----------



## rainman8

We applied in Febraury 2015 for a 309 visa and have today recieved our first communication from the Berlin Embassy today for our Police and Medical checks. I thought these came near the end of the process?

It also says we have 70 days to respond to the request but then says on the separate document "Due to long processing times it is fine to obtain and provide the documents in December 2015 only."

So should my partner go for the Police and medical checks now or wait?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Aventador

rainman8 said:


> We applied in Febraury 2015 for a 309 visa and have today recieved our first communication from the Berlin Embassy today for our Police and Medical checks. I thought these came near the end of the process?
> 
> It also says we have 70 days to respond to the request but then says on the separate document "Due to long processing times it is fine to obtain and provide the documents in December 2015 only."
> 
> So should my partner go for the Police and medical checks now or wait?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


They have contacted you and requested to have the Police and Medical Checks done. I would go and get them organised ASAP as the doctors that are able to do these checks may have long waiting times where you live. Within 70 days your case officier will check your application again and let you know if they are happy with what you have provided or not.

My partner was requested 'Further Information' from our case officer last year because my sponsorship application was missing a passport photo. This was updated within the 70 days and just before the 70 days was up the case officer got in contact via email and said they were happy with what we have uploaded and to keep waiting for the grant to be issued.


----------



## Bill

Aventador said:


> They have contacted you and requested to have the Police and Medical Checks done. I would go and get them organised ASAP as the doctors that are able to do these checks may have long waiting times where you live. Within 70 days your case officier will check your application again and let you know if they are happy with what you have provided or not.
> 
> My partner was requested 'Further Information' from our case officer last year because my sponsorship application was missing a passport photo. This was updated within the 70 days and just before the 70 days was up the case officer got in contact via email and said they were happy with what we have uploaded and to keep waiting for the grant to be issued.


Hi Aventador, 
Good luck with your application. Have the July 2014 visas been granted yet?


----------



## Aventador

Bill said:


> Hi Aventador,
> Good luck with your application. Have the July 2014 visas been granted yet?


Thanks Bill. Yes it appears applications submitted at the London and Berlin embassy's during July 2014 have been granted this month.

So August 2014 applications are next in line. We just don't know if they will be processing them in May, June, July, August, September or October. We are all hoping they keep the same consistency going and start approving August applications next month in May.


----------



## alex01

rainman8 said:


> We applied in Febraury 2015 for a 309 visa and have today recieved our first communication from the Berlin Embassy today for our Police and Medical checks. I thought these came near the end of the process?
> 
> It also says we have 70 days to respond to the request but then says on the separate document "Due to long processing times it is fine to obtain and provide the documents in December 2015 only."
> 
> So should my partner go for the Police and medical checks now or wait?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


We got a similar email and will wait at least till near the end of the year, so we don't have to do the medical checks twice. It doesn't look like they plan on granting the visas too soon...

It's funny because a lot of the cases should take a CO less than a few hours to judge. How many cases do you think one CO has?

If a person is applying for a partner visa for the 1st time, from a low risk country, married for years with children, what is the point of making them wait over a year to get it?? One or two more people willing to work, pay taxes etc. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Aventador

My partner emailed our case officer over the weekend to let them know we have just uploaded further evidence.

The case officer did not request it, but we wanted to upload it all. The more evidence the better.

We will let you know if our case officer gets back to us with an indication on processing times for August 2014 applications. We are hoping we get an answer in the next 4 weeks.... lets see what happens.


----------



## bee14

Hi everyone,

I have got a little bit of news. I applied on 17 September 2014 for the PMV. Just now I saw that the status of my application changed from "in progress" to "assessment in progress". I hope it means that my case officer is looking at my case now. Does anybody else have the change in status too?


----------



## Gkennelly

bee14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got a little bit of news. I applied on 17 September 2014 for the PMV. Just now I saw that the status of my application changed from "in progress" to "assessment in progress". I hope it means that my case officer is looking at my case now. Does anybody else have the change in status too?


Ours too!! Wonder what it means


----------



## ISTJ

bee14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got a little bit of news. I applied on 17 September 2014 for the PMV. Just now I saw that the status of my application changed from "in progress" to "assessment in progress". I hope it means that my case officer is looking at my case now. Does anybody else have the change in status too?


Strange, so they just skipped August 2014?


----------



## Gkennelly

ISTJ said:


> Strange, so they just skipped August 2014?


No we are august! Someone on other thread said might be just a change of terminology


----------



## Gkennelly

Agents Gateway - ImmiAccount enhancements
It's just a change in wording


----------



## bee14

Gkennelly said:


> Agents Gateway - ImmiAccount enhancements
> It's just a change in wording


It would have too good to be true. So the waiting game continues. :-(


----------



## fghtrpltf16

Hi All, 

I have been following the forum for a long time but hadn't really made any comments in the past. Reason that i am posting now is that i think this will make some people very happy and give them hope )))

We applied in Berlin for a PMV (subclass 300) for my fiance.
Application date 27 August 2014.
That's right end of August everybody!!!! )))))
CO got in touch with us October.
Medicals were requested & sent in November.

We were sent an email that the visa is ready to be finilised and my fiance has to leave the country for her visa to be granted (as she is currently in Australia with a tourist visa).

This is great news for everyone. This means they are working on August applications and September should soon follow.

Ours took 8 months 3 weeks.
Good luck to everyone, Hope yours get granted soon


----------



## PinkLady

fghtrpltf16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following the forum for a long time but hadn't really made any comments in the past. Reason that i am posting now is that i think this will make some people very happy and give them hope )))
> 
> We applied in Berlin for a PMV (subclass 300) for my fiance.
> Application date 27 August 2014.
> That's right end of August everybody!!!! )))))
> CO got in touch with us October.
> Medicals were requested & sent in November.
> 
> We were sent an email that the visa is ready to be finilised and my fiance has to leave the country for her visa to be granted (as she is currently in Australia with a tourist visa).
> 
> This is great news for everyone. This means they are working on August applications and September should soon follow.
> 
> Ours took 8 months 3 weeks.
> Good luck to everyone, Hope yours get granted soon


Congratulations &#128512; very good news.


----------



## fghtrpltf16

rainman8 said:


> We applied in Febraury 2015 for a 309 visa and have today recieved our first communication from the Berlin Embassy today for our Police and Medical checks. I thought these came near the end of the process?
> 
> It also says we have 70 days to respond to the request but then says on the separate document "Due to long processing times it is fine to obtain and provide the documents in December 2015 only."
> 
> So should my partner go for the Police and medical checks now or wait?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


We sent our police check with the application on 27 August 2014. the medical was requested mid Nov and they said the same thing to us. We did the medical 4 days later and was sent within the week. I say the quicker you do it the better. i dont think you will need to do it twice cause the the checks are valid for 12 months so don't let that scare you.

ours process time took 8 months 3 weeks, 27 August 2014 -23 April 2015.

Good luck!!


----------



## SteveC

fghtrpltf16 said:


> ours process time took 8 months 3 weeks, 27 August 2014 -23 April 2015.
> 
> Good luck!!


wow that was fast!


----------



## ISTJ

Why haven't any other August applications been processed?


----------



## bee14

fghtrpltf16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following the forum for a long time but hadn't really made any comments in the past. Reason that i am posting now is that i think this will make some people very happy and give them hope )))
> 
> We applied in Berlin for a PMV (subclass 300) for my fiance.
> Application date 27 August 2014.
> That's right end of August everybody!!!! )))))
> CO got in touch with us October.
> Medicals were requested & sent in November.
> 
> We were sent an email that the visa is ready to be finilised and my fiance has to leave the country for her visa to be granted (as she is currently in Australia with a tourist visa).
> 
> This is great news for everyone. This means they are working on August applications and September should soon follow.
> 
> Ours took 8 months 3 weeks.
> Good luck to everyone, Hope yours get granted soon


Dear fghtrpltf16,

Awesome news!!!!! Congrats. It really gives me hope. May I ask what country your fiance is from and what the initials of your CO are?

Thanks and all the best.


----------



## european

Congratulations, that is great news! 

Just one thing - if you applied on August 27, that's 7 months and 3 weeks, not 8 months and 3 weeks?!


----------



## Aventador

Hello everyone. Late reply as we have been getting stuff organised.

The VISA came through for us too.

*Applied:* August 13th 2014
*VISA Granted:* April 20th 2015

*Wait all up was:* 8 months 1 week.

Thank you so much to everyone who assisted us over the past 8 months. We will never forget it. And to everyone else waiting we wish you all the best of luck with the VISA application and your future together in Australia.

We are excited to have all of this behind us and now we can look forward to the next stage of our lives and getting ourselves setup together.

Thank you again to everyone who has offered advice and answered our crazy questions.


----------



## PinkLady

Congratulations &#55357;&#56397; happy news!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ISTJ

Great news. So it doesn't look like the extended waiting time of 10-14 months for applications after July 2014 doesn't apply anymore? I wonder why?


----------



## atgreg

fingers crossed Berlin keeps going like this and the 10-14 months is only a worst case warning for us all. We applied for our PMV in Dec so hopefully an approval in sept / oct


----------



## european

Congratulations everyone, that's great!!


----------



## rosabear

Congrats! Here's hoping London August grants start coming through now as well!


----------



## bee14

Aventador said:


> Hello everyone. Late reply as we have been getting stuff organised.
> 
> The VISA came through for us too.
> 
> *Applied:* August 13th 2014
> *VISA Granted:* April 20th 2015
> 
> *Wait all up was:* 8 months 1 week.
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone who assisted us over the past 8 months. We will never forget it. And to everyone else waiting we wish you all the best of luck with the VISA application and your future together in Australia.
> 
> We are excited to have all of this behind us and now we can look forward to the next stage of our lives and getting ourselves setup together.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone who has offered advice and answered our crazy questions.


Congratulations! All the best for your future.


----------



## bee14

Hi everyone,

I've got news. I'm currently in Australia on a tourist visa. After 7 months and 18 days of waiting I received an email from immigration this morning saying that they want me to leave Australia on 11 June at the very latest so they can finalise and grant my PMV. 
I applied on 17 September 2014 and I didn't expect it to be that quick!

To Akya: I know you applied three days after me. Maybe your partner can get the PMV quickly too and you two can get married on the PMV on 6 June. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! xxx

To European: You applied on the same day as I had. Hopefully your partner visa also comes through for you soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too. xxx

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their visa to be processed. I hope that you feel relieved that visas still get processed in less than 10 to 14 months for those who applied after July 2014


----------



## chocolate33

Hello all,
Congratulations to all those that have been granted visas! Those that have been granted visas; how long does immigration give you to be in australia once the visa is approved?
We applied at the end of october 2014. Anybody else apply around this date?
Thanks


----------



## bee14

chocolate33 said:


> Hello all,
> Congratulations to all those that have been granted visas! Those that have been granted visas; how long does immigration give you to be in australia once the visa is approved?
> We applied at the end of october 2014. Anybody else apply around this date?
> Thanks


Hi chocolate 33,

It depends what kind of visa you applied for. The PMV lasts for 9 months once it's granted. The partner visa is temporary for two years. After those two years they reassess your application for PR (permanent residency).


----------



## atgreg

congratulations !!!! , Go Berlin


----------



## ISTJ

chocolate33 said:


> Hello all,
> Congratulations to all those that have been granted visas! Those that have been granted visas; how long does immigration give you to be in australia once the visa is approved?
> We applied at the end of october 2014. Anybody else apply around this date?
> Thanks


Yep we also applied end of October 2014.

I think you normally have until the date you got the medical or police check (which ever comes first) to arrive as they are both valid for a year


----------



## chocolate33

So say they grant your visa is august 2015 (PMV); your entry date needs to be before may 2016? 
Reason i ask is my partner is currently on contracted work until october 2015. Reading what seems to now be faster processing times at the berlin office i am getting a little concerned that we may need to be in australis before the end of his contract!
Thanks


----------



## chocolate33

Thanks ISTJ,
We sent the police check with our application (based on 12 months will 'expire' at end of may). Does that mean we will have to do it again and have translated again? Just had request for medicals; partner booked in for next week.
Do you mind me asking ypu progress?
Thanks


----------



## bee14

chocolate33 said:


> Thanks ISTJ,
> We sent the police check with our application (based on 12 months will 'expire' at end of may). Does that mean we will have to do it again and have translated again? Just had request for medicals; partner booked in for next week.
> Do you mind me asking ypu progress?
> Thanks


Hi chocolate33,

I misinterpreted one of your previous posts. I didn't get you asked for the initial entry date.

If they haven't processed the visa by the time your medical and your police check(s) expire, unfortunately they will ask you to get a new medical and new police checks + translation(s). If they grant it before they expire, your latest initial entry date is likely to be a day before the medical and the police checks expire (whichever expires first). But it doesn't have to be that case. I have one friend who was only given one month to enter Australia although she had 5 more months until her medical and her police checks expired. Good luck.


----------



## ISTJ

chocolate33 said:


> Thanks ISTJ,
> We sent the police check with our application (based on 12 months will 'expire' at end of may). Does that mean we will have to do it again and have translated again? Just had request for medicals; partner booked in for next week.
> Do you mind me asking ypu progress?
> Thanks


Yes that will mean you'll need to get another police check done if you want to move after May.

We got the police check and medical in December last year.


----------



## chocolate33

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I'm guessing we will probably have to have the police checks re-done as they will expire shortly.
Thanks for your advice/information.
Much appreciated.
Kind regards


----------



## european

Guys, I can't believe it!!! Just checked my emails and there it was: THE GRANT EMAIL!!   
Only just saw Bee's message a few minutes before that. I am over the moon, can't wait for my husband to come home from work so I can open a bottle of champagne!

I also applied on September 17, 2014, grant date May 5, 2015. I got Subclass 100 straight away by the way.

Maybe Berlin's new policy is "underpromise, overdeliver" now. I didn't expect anything from them before June.

Oh and even though my Medical and the Police checks expire on September 2, I have until September 30 to enter Australia!

So I hope this lifts the people who are still waiting up a bit!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## dmorganti

Hello All, congratulations to bee and european!! 

If they keep this up we should have ours in September (applied Dec 19).


----------



## bee14

european said:


> Guys, I can't believe it!!! Just checked my emails and there it was: THE GRANT EMAIL!!
> Only just saw Bee's message a few minutes before that. I am over the moon, can't wait for my husband to come home from work so I can open a bottle of champagne!
> 
> I also applied on September 17, 2014, grant date May 5, 2015. I got Subclass 100 straight away by the way.
> 
> Maybe Berlin's new policy is "underpromise, overdeliver" now. I didn't expect anything from them before June.
> 
> Oh and even though my Medical and the Police checks expire on September 2, I have until September 30 to enter Australia!
> 
> So I hope this lifts the people who are still waiting up a bit!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Wow! Congrats, European! That is so cool and I'm happy for both of you. All the best to you.


----------



## chocolate33

Me again!
We emailed our case officer last night to let her know that we had booked in for the requested medical. we received an automated response stating that she was out of the officer until may 26th. my partner's police check expires on the 16th. should we organise another police check in between now and the 26th? or should we wait to receive a request from her when she returns?
thanks in advance


----------



## SteveC

hopefully oct applications will be granted soon!


----------



## ThomasDK

I am getting really bloody worried now. As to my post on page 174 I applied in early July 2014. And I have yet to know anything about what is happening with my visa other than my Berlin CO requesting further documents. I messaged my CO a couple weeks ago and got an auto reply saying he would not be back in office until the 11th of May. Nothing about my email being forwarded to anyone else. Furthermore I contacted the immgiration throughout their online form to try to get some comfort to my distress, once again, just a generic auto reply saying they are working hard.


----------



## bee14

ThomasDK said:


> I am getting really bloody worried now. As to my post on page 174 I applied in early July 2014. And I have yet to know anything about what is happening with my visa other than my Berlin CO requesting further documents. I messaged my CO a couple weeks ago and got an auto reply saying he would not be back in office until the 11th of May. Nothing about my email being forwarded to anyone else. Furthermore I contacted the immgiration throughout their online form to try to get some comfort to my distress, once again, just a generic auto reply saying they are working hard.


Hi ThomasDK,

I can understand that you are worried.

Ok, first of all I have the same CO as you do. You said you gave your CO the extra information he needed. Did you only sent it via email or did you also upload it in your immiaccount? In case you haven't uploaded it to your immiaccount as well I would do that too.
I think it's normal that the emails are not being forwarded to anyone else. So when he's back he'll look at it. In my case he sent me an email in December 2014 saying that he had all the documents and information he required and there was nothing else he needed. I think this is the reason why your application might be delayed. He needed more info from you and he hasn't looked at it yet or rather hasn't had the chance to look at it when he's out of office. The fact that you were given a due date to hand them in is normal. I wouldn't worry about it.
What kind of documents did he ask you to give if I may ask? They might be really crucial to decide on the grant of the visa.

Secondly, you said in a previous post that your fiancee has got two children. Maybe this is not viewed as a straight forward case but more complex. This might be a reason why it's unfortunately taking longer for you.

You said your intended date of marriage was 1 May. From your first post am I right to assume that you are in Australia right now? If yes, did you get married on that date or have you changed the date of marriage already?


----------



## Akya

I too have good news!!!!! Some of you may know we had a bit of a thing about our NOIM since our priest wouldn't give us what immigration needed until we met in person. So we finally met him and he gave us the letter to provide to Berlin. We don't have a case officer to contact directly and had to message London using the website to pass the information onto Berlin.

My partner received an email asking him to leave the country before June 7 (as the wedding is June 6) to finalise his visa!

Also a belated congrats bee!

And now I have no idea what to do with wedding planning, with him in NZ for 8 days :O


----------



## atgreg

congratulations !!!!

Berlin is certainly pumping them out, fingers crossed it continues


----------



## AusIndo

Echt super! Congratulations


----------



## bee14

Akya said:


> I too have good news!!!!! Some of you may know we had a bit of a thing about our NOIM since our priest wouldn't give us what immigration needed until we met in person. So we finally met him and he gave us the letter to provide to Berlin. We don't have a case officer to contact directly and had to message London using the website to pass the information onto Berlin.
> 
> My partner received an email asking him to leave the country before June 7 (as the wedding is June 6) to finalise his visa!
> 
> Also a belated congrats bee!
> 
> And now I have no idea what to do with wedding planning, with him in NZ for 8 days :O


Thanks Akya!
Your partner is going to have his visa granted very soon! Congrats!
Will you still be able to get married on this date?


----------



## Akya

Bee,

Yes the wedding is going ahead! He has his parents, sister and a couple who are family friends coming from Italy - they booked their flights a last month.

My fiance will be in New Zealand, May 19-27 for the visa grant.


----------



## bee14

Akya said:


> Bee,
> 
> Yes the wedding is going ahead! He has his parents, sister and a couple who are family friends coming from Italy - they booked their flights a last month.
> 
> My fiance will be in New Zealand, May 19-27 for the visa grant.


Hi Akya,

You're really just making it! But it's so cool that in the end everything is working out the way you wanted it. Have a beautiful wedding!
And maybe I'll hear from you again in the second round and another thread in this forum (application for the partner visa).

Do you think you'll apply for the partner visa straight after your wedding or are you going to wait for a few months?


----------



## PinkLady

Hello everyone 
I have a question 
We are applying online for sub 309 tomorrow 
The agent said we attach originals but the website says certified copies of original documents. 
Please help. 
Thank you


----------



## mmis4167

PinkLady said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a question
> We are applying online for sub 309 tomorrow
> The agent said we attach originals but the website says certified copies of original documents.
> Please help.
> Thank you


You should attach color scan of oryginal document.

Good luck

m


----------



## dmorganti

PinkLady said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a question
> We are applying online for sub 309 tomorrow
> The agent said we attach originals but the website says certified copies of original documents.
> Please help.
> Thank you


Hello PinkLady,

When we applied, we uploaded the original stat declaration forms as well as the original letters between us and other standard documents - ID Cards, Resident Visa's etc.

However, I would stick with uploading certified documents as much as possible as that is what it states online at IMMI.

As most of the documents we had were in Polish we uploaded the certified translations of them along with the original so that sort of counts as a certified copy (In Poland our translated stamped on each document that it was a "copy & translation of the original"). Our CO has contacted us telling us she doesnt need anything else so I assume what we did was ok.

Going by your flag, a lot of your documents were probably translated too so I would upload the certified translation and the original in one PDF file.

Makes sure all of your uploads are in colour!


----------



## ISTJ

Seems to be a bit of a pause again before October 2014 applications? I hope this won't be the pause that makes it 10 - 14 months


----------



## PinkLady

Thank you so much for your answers 
Very helpful!!! The waiting game begins tomorrow. 
So nervous.


----------



## notsogerman

atgreg said:


> congratulations !!!!
> 
> Berlin is certainly pumping them out, fingers crossed it continues


Hi everyone,

Does anyone know for sure what's going on with the applications being processed by the Berlin office? Are they really moving?

I know that there is a cap in number of partner visas per year, so I'm wondering if they will pick it up again when the new Australian financial year kicks in (on July 1st).

Does anyone have any news on this?

Thanks


----------



## ISTJ

Hi everyone I have some good news!!

We just got an email to say the 309 visa was granted!!! We applied 26th October 2014 so it took less than 7 months!

It's been a long stressful wait so we are very relieved!!!

Good luck to others who were also in October 2014, hopefully yours will be soon!


----------



## dmorganti

ISTJ said:


> Hi everyone I have some good news!!
> 
> We just got an email to say the 309 visa was granted!!! We applied 26th October 2014 so it took less than 7 months!


Congratulations ISTJ!! Berlin is getting faster as granting visa's (its been two weeks since some visa's from September were issued


----------



## PinkLady

ISTJ said:


> Hi everyone I have some good news!!
> 
> We just got an email to say the 309 visa was granted!!! We applied 26th October 2014 so it took less than 7 months!
> 
> It's been a long stressful wait so we are very relieved!!!
> 
> Good luck to others who were also in October 2014, hopefully yours will be soon!


Wow less than 7 months 
Congratulations all the best for you
The website says 10-14 months but it seems it's 8 months for lots of applicants. Hmmm


----------



## chocolate33

Congratulations; i'm sure you must feel very relieved!
Do you mind me asking your required date of entry? How long are they giving you to be on australian shores? Reason i ask is because we applied october 28th 2014.
Thank you in advance


----------



## notsogerman

chocolate33 said:


> Congratulations; i'm sure you must feel very relieved!
> Do you mind me asking your required date of entry? How long are they giving you to be on australian shores? Reason i ask is because we applied october 28th 2014.
> Thank you in advance


Hi chocolate33,

Please keep us posted here when your visa comes out, as we applied on 03 Nov 2014  If your visa comes out soon, it could mean ours is coming soon too hopefully 

Thanks and good luck


----------



## ISTJ

chocolate33 said:


> Congratulations; i'm sure you must feel very relieved!
> Do you mind me asking your required date of entry? How long are they giving you to be on australian shores? Reason i ask is because we applied october 28th 2014.
> Thank you in advance


We have until 24th of October to arrive in Australia.


----------



## SteveC

We applied on the 16th of October but I think my case officer is away until the 26th of may so hopefully we get ours then!


----------



## chocolate33

Notsogerman; absolutely will do! Will let you know when we hear something. It seems they are pumping them out at Berlin!
SteveC we must have the same case officer as ours is away until then also.


----------



## chocolate33

ISTJ said:


> Hi everyone I have some good news!!
> 
> We just got an email to say the 309 visa was granted!!! We applied 26th October 2014 so it took less than 7 months!
> 
> It's been a long stressful wait so we are very relieved!!!
> 
> Good luck to others who were also in October 2014, hopefully yours will be soon!


Another quick question! Sorry i am getting nervous! When did you complete your medicals/ police checks?
We completed the police check may 16 2014 (so has technically expired); and completed medicals may 12 2015 (when requestedby our case officer).
Thank you in advance.
Kind regards, virginia


----------



## ISTJ

chocolate33 said:


> Another quick question! Sorry i am getting nervous! When did you complete your medicals/ police checks?
> We completed the police check may 16 2014 (so has technically expired); and completed medicals may 12 2015 (when requestedby our case officer).
> Thank you in advance.
> Kind regards, virginia


I think the police checks were soon after and medical late December.


----------



## chocolate33

ISTJ said:


> I think the police checks were soon after and medical late December.


The police checks were completed soon after you completed the application?
Thank-you!


----------



## ISTJ

chocolate33 said:


> The police checks were completed soon after you completed the application?
> Thank-you!


Yes I think about a week after we paid for the application.


----------



## PinkLady

Hello everyone, 

I've just wanted to say that we have applied for sub 309/100 yesterday that means 20 May 2015 online. Berlin office. 
So if anyone is applying in similar time welcome to keep in touch and we can support each other.  
Thank you


----------



## PinkLady

How long does it take to be allocated to a case officer? 

Thank you


----------



## mmis4167

about 2 mnts


----------



## chocolate33

Me again!
Is great to hear berlin is moving along so promptly! Is there anyone put there who had police checks expire before their visa was granted? If so, did your case officer request another one? Or did they grant the visa and extent the policecheck? If the visa was granted, what was the initial entry date?


----------



## Daniel_

Hello PinkLady,

I applied also for Partnervisa online (Berlin) one week ago.
It would be great to keep in touch 

Daniel



PinkLady said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just wanted to say that we have applied for sub 309/100 yesterday that means 20 May 2015 online. Berlin office.
> So if anyone is applying in similar time welcome to keep in touch and we can support each other.
> Thank you


----------



## PinkLady

Hi Daniel
Great. I will let you knew once I have any news.


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just wanted to say that we have applied for sub 309/100 yesterday that means 20 May 2015 online. Berlin office.
> So if anyone is applying in similar time welcome to keep in touch and we can support each other.
> Thank you


Hi there,

Good to hear there are more people applying from PL! 
I've applied for the sub 309/100 on the 24th of Feb 2015 online.
On the 31 of March I've received an email from my CO that they have all the information they need and will contact me again when they are ready to finalise the visa. 
So now we just have to wait!

Let me know how your applications are going!


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good to hear there are more people applying from PL!
> I've applied for the sub 309/100 on the 24th of Feb 2015 online.
> On the 31 of March I've received an email from my CO that they have all the information they need and will contact me again when they are ready to finalise the visa.
> So now we just have to wait!
> 
> Let me know how your applications are going!


Great to hear that we are not alone  
So far 5 days for us ... Probably the slowest 5 days...


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> Great to hear that we are not alone
> So far 5 days for us ... Probably the slowest 5 days...


I can imagine! After I paid, I was checking my immi account everyday 
Well, I think you'll get some information in about a month or two.
I saw they are looking for interns in the Berlin embassy but I doubt it means anything for us... December is the earliest I'd expect to hear anything from them.
By the way, have you heard that from the 1st of July the partner visa (applied from outside of Aus) price will increase... 50%!


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> I can imagine! After I paid, I was checking my immi account everyday
> Well, I think you'll get some information in about a month or two.
> I saw they are looking for interns in the Berlin embassy but I doubt it means anything for us... December is the earliest I'd expect to hear anything from them.
> By the way, have you heard that from the 1st of July the partner visa (applied from outside of Aus) price will increase... 50%!


Omg the same checking my immi account everyday like I am looking for some miracle.
Wish you all the best, hopefully you hear from them in December than. 
I've seen on this forum earlier someone has been granted after 7 months so fingers crossed.

I am not sure what will happen from 1st July but I presume that might be the truth as they always make changes at that time. 
I am wondering what about waiting time. Now it's 10-14, will it change? Hmm ...


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> Omg the same checking my immi account everyday like I am looking for some miracle.
> Wish you all the best, hopefully you hear from them in December than.
> I've seen on this forum earlier someone has been granted after 7 months so fingers crossed.
> 
> I am not sure what will happen from 1st July but I presume that might be the truth as they always make changes at that time.
> I am wondering what about waiting time. Now it's 10-14, will it change? Hmm ...


Thanks a lot! Fingers crossed for you too!
I doubt that the official waiting time will change but we'll see.

Is your partner with you in PL or are you based elsewhere?
We are both in Poland and he can't wait to go back home...


----------



## PinkLady

At least you are together. My partner is in Australia and I am in Poland. 
We miss each other so much, we have been together 4 years and have never been separated for more than 5 days. 
We are planning to meet soon, maybe New Zealand. Will see. 
Are you going to be in Poland the whole time?


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> At least you are together. My partner is in Australia and I am in Poland.
> We miss each other so much, we have been together 4 years and have never been separated for more than 5 days.
> We are planning to meet soon, maybe New Zealand. Will see.
> Are you going to be in Poland the whole time?


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! 
Yes, we are going to stay here together until we both can go back. 
He's been here with me for a 1,5 year now, very proud of him!
I hope you and your partner meet asap!


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that!
> Yes, we are going to stay here together until we both can go back.
> He's been here with me for a 1,5 year now, very proud of him!
> I hope you and your partner meet asap!


Thank you  
I will keep you updated! 
Wish all the best


----------



## ritarita

Hello Guys, I have a question regarding the outstanding debts to the goverment in Australia.....My partner who is going to be my sponsor has a student debt - he never worked in australia after finishing his university (worked only in Europe) - does it mean we cannot apply? 
The debt is still there and there is no way it can be paid before the application......


----------



## ritarita

Hello Pink Lady, 
I have a similar case and I am Polish too - could I please have a private contact with you? Thanks


----------



## dmorganti

ritarita said:


> Hello Guys, I have a question regarding the outstanding debts to the goverment in Australia.....My partner who is going to be my sponsor has a student debt - he never worked in australia after finishing his university (worked only in Europe) - does it mean we cannot apply?
> The debt is still there and there is no way it can be paid before the application......


Hi ritarita, if you are talking about HECS I don't think that matters, so long as he has not earnt enough money a year. HECS is paid back after earning 50k annually from memory. If he is earning less it shouldn't be an issue.

I have a HECSI work overseas and submitted tax returns to Australia showing my foreign income (included my partner on the return to show evidence in the application). We submitted our application in Dec 2014 and in Feb were told they would contact us when they are ready to finalise the visa


----------



## PinkLady

ritarita said:


> Hello Pink Lady,
> I have a similar case and I am Polish too - could I please have a private contact with you? Thanks


Yes, sure. Welcome to contact me. 
Are you applying for 309/100, have you applied yet?


----------



## chocolate33

ritarita said:


> Hello Guys, I have a question regarding the outstanding debts to the goverment in Australia.....My partner who is going to be my sponsor has a student debt - he never worked in australia after finishing his university (worked only in Europe) - does it mean we cannot apply?
> The debt is still there and there is no way it can be paid before the application......


Hey, i am also sponsoring my partner and also have quite a significant HECS debt. I have not worked in australia since i graduated and as such have not paid any of it back as yet. Having said that i also had my parents write a statement saying they would support us (including financially) if required.


----------



## sagal365

hi guys , i have been following this forum for sometime, if i may ask, is there anythin exciting lately abt those applied oct 2014 ? i heard they issued few.


----------



## ritarita

Thank you for answering!

@PinkLady - for some reason i cannot send you a private message. Maybe you could so i could answer? thanks.


----------



## TARA_KEOGH34

@sagal365 - we applied in Oct 2014 and are yet to hear back.


----------



## SteveC

TARA_KEOGH34 said:


> @sagal365 - we applied in Oct 2014 and are yet to hear back.


Same for us..seems they selected a lucky few from oct. Meant to start my job on 1st of july so hopefully soon!


----------



## TARA_KEOGH34

SteveC - Who is your case officer if you don't mind me asking?
Hopefully we both hear something soon then about the visa.


----------



## SteveC

"A"...they don't like us putting full names on the forum.


----------



## chocolate33

SteveC said:


> "A"...they don't like us putting full names on the forum.


We must have the same case officer!


----------



## SteveC

the one who had the whole of May off?


----------



## TARA_KEOGH34

SteveC said:


> "A"...they don't like us putting full names on the forum.


Ok.. We have "KM"! Oh i didn't know that about the names, makes sense though...


----------



## SteveC

great news i got my visa! Applied 9th of october and got it 06/06. When i looked it was actually granted on the 19th of May i just wasn't told. Off to Perth for the 1st of July as that's when my job gets transferred over. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PinkLady

Congratulations SteveC &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## chocolate33

SteveC said:


> great news i got my visa! Applied 9th of october and got it 06/06. When i looked it was actually granted on the 19th of May i just wasn't told. Off to Perth for the 1st of July as that's when my job gets transferred over. Good luck to everyone.


Congratulations; i'm sure a huge relief for you. If you don't mind me asking, when was your required date of entry? Ie. how long did they give you to be in Australia?


----------



## SteveC

chocolate33 said:


> Congratulations; i'm sure a huge relief for you. If you don't mind me asking, when was your required date of entry? Ie. how long did they give you to be in Australia?


 Nov the 21st when we sent our med/ police checks in.


----------



## TARA_KEOGH34

SteveC said:


> great news i got my visa! Applied 9th of october and got it 06/06. When i looked it was actually granted on the 19th of May i just wasn't told. Off to Perth for the 1st of July as that's when my job gets transferred over. Good luck to everyone.


congratulations!! how exciting...
we are still waiting... fingers crossed it will be any day now!


----------



## Chocolate Bear

Wonderful news !!! My partner bee14 was granted her PMV today on 9th June 

We got the notification a weeks ago that it was ready to be granted. We applied on 17th September last year.
She left for Fiji yesterday, as she was here on a 651eVisitor, on a public holiday and sent the reminder email of her dates out of the country. The very next day, at 5:02pm Sydney time, or 9:02am Berlin time, the grant letter came in by email.

This was after a bit of drama when the Jetstar checkin counter made her change her flights to come back to Oz before her current 90day tourist visa expired.
She explained to the Jetstar staff that she was on a multiple entry visa to Oz, but she had no evidence of it.
Jetstar refused to issue her a boarding pass until her flight was brought forward by 5 days. A waste of $180.
Jetstar were in the wrong. They are check in staff, not immigration experts. They were going of a bit of information on their screen, claiming that her visa would be cancelled by a certain date. There was no cancellation for the e651 visa, just an expiary of 90 days. The 90 days starts again when you re-enter.

Anyways, we will try to get the money back from Jetstar.

Learn from us, print out all your immigrantion letters when you are flying.


----------



## atgreg

congratulations everyone !!!

Berlin keeps popping them out  . 

We applied for our PMV on 10th Dec , we are hopefull of a grant in sept / oct , that would give us plenty of time to organise our wedding in March


----------



## fghtrpltf16

bee14 said:


> Dear fghtrpltf16,
> 
> Awesome news!!!!! Congrats. It really gives me hope. May I ask what country your fiance is from and what the initials of your CO are?
> 
> Thanks and all the best.


Hi!!!

Sorry for the late reply. Been very busy.
fiance is from Greece.
cant recall the full name, but first name starts with a J.
Was a very good CO!!


----------



## potyec

Every European document processed in Berlin correct ? So if Im from Hungary and lodging offshore partner visa they gonna email me ? how they gonna do interview with us if my wife in Australia ?


----------



## ritarita

Hello Guys, one quick question. Regarding a sponsor (my partner who is an Australian) - he doesnt have a job at the moment and is planning to find one in Australia. Will he need to provide at any stage of the application his income? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## aussiesteve

ritarita said:


> Hello Guys, one quick question. Regarding a sponsor (my partner who is an Australian) - he doesnt have a job at the moment and is planning to find one in Australia. Will he need to provide at any stage of the application his income?
> Thanks a lot.


There is no longer any financial requirement for a partner visa.


----------



## K&k

Hi everyone, just joined after 3 days reading everyones qoutes. We applied for my husbands visa threw berlin late october. The waiting is very stressing and not to say very nerve racking. is there anyone else still waiting the same month as us.ius.its now closing 9 months arrrrrrrrr


----------



## K&k

hi we also applied late october still waiting


----------



## PinkLady

Hi there,

Just a quick update.
We've applied for the sub 309/100 on the 20th of May 2015 online.
Just today 22nd of June we've received an email from my CO with request for more information. 
Telephone interview required.
Character requirements (police check).
Has anyone have had an interview? How long does it take? 
What kind of questions can we expect? Please let me know. 

Let me know how your applications are going!


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good to hear there are more people applying from PL!
> I've applied for the sub 309/100 on the 24th of Feb 2015 online.
> On the 31 of March I've received an email from my CO that they have all the information they need and will contact me again when they are ready to finalise the visa.
> So now we just have to wait!
> 
> Let me know how your applications are going!


Hello Addy90,

Just a quick update. 
We have received first email from our CO (starts with B), do you think we might have the same CO? 
We need to attach police check. 
Telephone interview required too.

Thanks


----------



## Addy90

PinkLady said:


> Hello Addy90,
> 
> Just a quick update.
> We have received first email from our CO (starts with B), do you think we might have the same CO?
> We need to attach police check.
> Telephone interview required too.
> 
> Thanks


Hello PinkLady,

My CO's last name starts with M so we have different ones...
I've attached a police check and did my med exams before I got any emails from him, I only got an email that they require one more form from me and then they'll only email me when the visa is ready to be finalised...
That's weird that the telephone interview is required for you, maybe because you and your partner are not together now? I don't know really.

Let me know how it goes! fingers crossed!


----------



## K&k

Hi everyone, i thought i was the only one here! Nice to see others joining the forum. Its very quite on our behalf still waiting for some kind of news


----------



## K&k

does anybody see my posts, or am i here olone


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> does anybody see my posts, or am i here olone


Everyone can see it.
I think it's been quiet. Would be nice to see some grants


----------



## K&k

K&k said:


> does anybody see my posts, or am i here olone





K&k said:


> Hi everyone, i thought i was the only one here! Nice to see others joining the forum. Its very quite on our behalf still waiting for some kind of news





PinkLady said:


> Everyone can see it.
> I think it's been quiet. Would be nice to see some grants


hi there, i agree, when did you apply if dont mind me asking, as you see we applied october 2014


----------



## PinkLady

K&k 

Not long left for you than, I hope you are very close. 
We have only applied 5 weeks ago!


----------



## K&k

hang in there!


----------



## K&k

Our co is ag does anyone else have her??????


----------



## atgreg

our CO is BJ , there's not really much to say while in the waiting part 

we may not see any more grants till july if Berlin has used up their quota already, who knows though.

I just hope they keep up granting the visas well ahead of the 10-14 months


----------



## K&k

Fingers cross even early august will do me


----------



## PinkLady

atgreg said:


> our CO is BJ , there's not really much to say while in the waiting part
> 
> we may not see any more grants till july if Berlin has used up their quota already, who knows though.
> 
> I just hope they keep up granting the visas well ahead of the 10-14 months


Our CO is the the same BJ.


----------



## K&k

sagal365 said:


> hi guys , i have been following this forum for sometime, if i may ask, is there anythin exciting lately abt those applied oct 2014 ? i heard they issued few.


We applied in october as well


----------



## socworkersk

PinkLady said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just wanted to say that we have applied for sub 309/100 yesterday that means 20 May 2015 online. Berlin office.
> So if anyone is applying in similar time welcome to keep in touch and we can support each other.
> Thank you


Hello PinkLady. We applied through post on the 21st of May and on the 25th , got our acknowledgement of application via email. We don't have a CO yet . 
Does anyone know how long does it take for the CO assignment and when they are going to ask for medical checks?


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> Hello PinkLady. We applied through post on the 21st of May and on the 25th , got our acknowledgement of application via email. We don't have a CO yet .
> Does anyone know how long does it take for the CO assignment and when they are going to ask for medical checks?


Hi, welcome you have gotten a co by now maybe you give embassy a call or email them


----------



## PinkLady

socworkersk said:


> Hello PinkLady. We applied through post on the 21st of May and on the 25th , got our acknowledgement of application via email. We don't have a CO yet .
> Does anyone know how long does it take for the CO assignment and when they are going to ask for medical checks?


Hello socworkersk

You might be getting a CO soon than, it took 5 weeks for us, but I think it might be slightly longer. 
They only asked me to submit police check and we need telephone interview. They didn't say anything about medical check, maybe they will ask later (however we have attached medical check already as we just had it).

You never know we might have the same CO 

I hope that's helpful


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> Hi, welcome you have gotten a co by now maybe you give embassy a call or email them


A friend of mine applied ten days before me. She got an email by her CO , asking her for more information and wrote to her that they will need on JANUARY 2016 new police check and at that time she will have to do the medical exams also. 
I will wait till this afternoon and I will send an email them to find out


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> a friend of mine applied ten days before me. She got an email by her co , asking her for more information and wrote to her that they will need on january 2016 new police check and at that time she will have to do the medical exams also.
> I will wait till this afternoon and i will send an email them to find out


hang in there its along and nerve racking waiting game for us its been 8 months now


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> hang in there its along and nerve racking waiting game for us its been 8 months now


Last week, another one I know got her visa granted after 8 months. I think that your turn is coming. I know that is nerve racking this waiting time, so we have to be patient.


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> Last week, another one I know got her visa granted after 8 months. I think that your turn is coming. I know that is nerve racking this waiting time, so we have to be patient.


Thank you I hope so to


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> Thank you I hope so to


Fingers crossed you'll get the good news


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> Fingers crossed you'll get the good news


God I hope so, my younger son from my first marriage is leaving for australia early september to study at uni, joining his older brother and it would be magic if all move down together. today I wrote to my co to see whats happening and everythings ok.sok.she replied to patient and the wait is now 10 to 14 months and longer for more complex cases shes gotten me really worried now


----------



## socworkersk

PinkLady said:


> Hello socworkersk
> 
> You might be getting a CO soon than, it took 5 weeks for us, but I think it might be slightly longer.
> They only asked me to submit police check and we need telephone interview. They didn't say anything about medical check, maybe they will ask later (however we have attached medical check already as we just had it).
> 
> You never know we might have the same CO
> 
> I hope that's helpful


Pinklady I saw this thread in the forum, I hope it helps http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2055-visa-interview-questions-what-did-you-get-asked-immigration.html


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> God I hope so, my younger son from my first marriage is leaving for australia early september to study at uni, joining his older brother and it would be magic if all move down together. today I wrote to my co to see whats happening and everythings ok.sok.she replied to patient and the wait is now 10 to 14 months and longer for more complex cases shes gotten me really worried now


So this means you are a complex case??? OMG


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> So this means you are a complex case??? OMG


Well thats impression shes given me now god im worried and upset I just want burst into tears and I dont want to send her another email to ask I get the impression they dont like that who knows will just have to sit back and see + im still waiting to do the interview


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> Well thats impression shes given me now god im worried and upset I just want burst into tears and I dont want to send her another email to ask I get the impression they dont like that who knows will just have to sit back and see + im still waiting to do the interview


They asked you to do an interview???


----------



## PinkLady

socworkersk said:


> Pinklady I saw this thread in the forum, I hope it helps http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2055-visa-interview-questions-what-did-you-get-asked-immigration.html


Thank you  I will check this out.


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> They asked you to do an interview???


Yes about 2 months ago im still waiting for her to ring me


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> Well thats impression shes given me now god im worried and upset I just want burst into tears and I dont want to send her another email to ask I get the impression they dont like that who knows will just have to sit back and see + im still waiting to do the interview


What does it mean you are still waiting? 
How long have you been waiting for the interview?


----------



## K&k

Well our co sent an email in april wanting another papper from us and asked to have a small interview on the phone shell ring us and im still waiting for her to call


----------



## TARA_KEOGH34

Is anyone else who applied in October still waiting to be granted their visa?


----------



## K&k

TARA_KEOGH34 said:


> Is anyone else who applied in October still waiting to be granted their visa?


hi, yes we have late october 2014 8 months exactly


----------



## K&k

Tomorrow a new week, , wednesday a new month the end of the financial year for australia. Please I'm begging you berlin start giving out some visa. Make our day, month and years for better future.


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> Tomorrow a new week, , wednesday a new month the end of the financial year for australia. Please I'm begging you berlin start giving out some visa. Make our day, month and years for better future.


With all that's been going on in Greece the last days, I wish I had sent our application sooner. I'm stressed that by the time my husband's and son's visa is granted we won't have enough money to get to Australia.


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> With all that's been going on in Greece the last days, I wish I had sent our application sooner. I'm stressed that by the time my husband's and son's visa is granted we won't have enough money to get to Australia.


I know same here havent slept in days thinking the same thing


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> I know same here havent slept in days thinking the same thing


What are we going to do?????


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> What are we going to do?????


What can we do nothing but pray to god!!!!!!


----------



## K&k

Well everyone its the 1st of july, good luck and fingers cross to you all , lets get some visas granted berlin!!!!!!! Please


----------



## K&k

Its very quiet this month, has anyone got their visa granted from october 2014, whats happening people????????


----------



## sagal365

K&k said:


> Its very quiet this month, has anyone got their visa granted from october 2014, whats happening people????????


yeah my finaces visa was granted on 3rd of july, he applied october 2014.
hope u also get urs soon.


----------



## K&k

sagal365 said:


> yeah my finaces visa was granted on 3rd of july, he applied october 2014.
> hope u also get urs soon.


Good to hear so happy for you guys !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolate33

Anybody that applied in October recently have their visa granted? We applied October 28th.
Regards, Virginia


----------



## K&k

chocolate33 said:


> Anybody that applied in October recently have their visa granted? We applied October 28th.
> Regards, Virginia


We applied 23rd of october 2014 not yet


----------



## DangerDave

We applied on the 29th, same no answer yet


----------



## socworkersk

We got an email today, asking us to send form 1229 and do the medical exam on February 2016. I have a question. In form 1229 you must attach the child's birth certificate, certified copy of passport. I have sent them with the application do I send them again??? The CO does not mention anything else


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> We got an email today, asking us to send form 1229 and do the medical exam on February 2016. I have a question. In form 1229 you must attach the child's birth certificate, certified copy of passport. I have sent them with the application do I send them again??? The CO does not mention anything else


I realy dont know but to play it safe attach it to the form as said


----------



## Timmo

Ciao tutti! 

We applied online Jan20 2015. We were under the impression that online applications are processed within 6 months. 

From what im seeing here and elsewhere, it seems 8 months is the going rate? With some people reporting an increase to 10-14 months??

Our case should be pretty clearcut, but now im starting to worry. I have big plans that will be destroyed if we have to wait 14 months, even 8-9 is going to be a problem. Im talking about massive life changing events that dont just come about. 

So whats the verdict? 8 months or 10-14? From what im seeing, the 10-14 is being reported by the embassy, but isnt the typical experience for most. Perhaps they are saying 10-14 to allow themselves to buffer for the more difficult cases, and allows most to go though earlier. I mean, whos going to complain if it comes earlier right? 

Also, though I cant see any examples lately, does anyone have experience of 6 month visas? 


...private grumble... how can they say 6 months and it goes up, and after they doubled the fee!! we got stung I think.


----------



## Timmo

For anyone curious, my 'big plans' involve my big break into the film industry. A huge project, a great start to our big move.. but if I miss it.. Ill be heart broken.. and ruined.


----------



## K&k

Timmo said:


> Ciao tutti!
> 
> We applied online Jan20 2015. We were under the impression that online applications are processed within 6 months.
> 
> From what im seeing here and elsewhere, it seems 8 months is the going rate? With some people reporting an increase to 10-14 months??
> 
> Our case should be pretty clearcut, but now im starting to worry. I have big plans that will be destroyed if we have to wait 14 months, even 8-9 is going to be a problem. Im talking about massive life changing events that dont just come about.
> 
> So whats the verdict? 8 months or 10-14? From what im seeing, the 10-14 is being reported by the embassy, but isnt the typical experience for most. Perhaps they are saying 10-14 to allow themselves to buffer for the more difficult cases, and allows most to go though earlier. I mean, whos going to complain if it comes earlier right?
> 
> Also, though I cant see any examples lately, does anyone have experience of 6 month visas?
> 
> ...private grumble... how can they say 6 months and it goes up, and after they doubled the fee!! we got stung I think.


Hi there, like they say every case varies but im sorry to say that the average processing time is 10 to 14 months now we applied oct 2014 going on 9 months now we have a house and work both wating for us weve lived together for 5 years married for a year that makes 6 sounds simple doesnt it ,,,,,,,,, its a long wait looking into a black hole and very nerve racking my friend hang in there


----------



## AusIndo

Timmo said:


> For anyone curious, my 'big plans' involve my big break into the film industry. A huge project, a great start to our big move.. but if I miss it.. Ill be heart broken.. and ruined.


Immigration has no consistency at all, I feel as though they're processing files based on how they woke up in the morning...

Timmo I wish all the very best! 
You might be able to make a movie out of this loooooong wait!


----------



## Arianwen

hello to all,

I decided to join the conversation and introduce myself. We applied for a PMV in December 2014, did medicals in April when requested and haven't heard anything since. 

Berlin was looking so good a couple of months ago; someone who applied in late October was granted a visa at the end of May, which got my hopes up. Now, nearly 2 months later, other October applicants are still waiting. Berlin processing seems to have ground to a standstill. Are all the embassy staff on holiday? The waiting and uncertainty is really depressing. 

Timmo, until recently a lot of Berlin applicants were getting grants around the 8 month mark which has now puffed out to 9ish (if the last October applicants get theirs soon). When the wait time will be stretched out to 10+ months remains to be seen. That could be what's happening right now, given the long period of inactivity.


----------



## Bill

Hi Timmo, 

We also applied on the 20th Jan 2015. No news either yet!


----------



## K&k

Arianwen said:


> hello to all,
> 
> I decided to join the conversation and introduce myself. We applied for a PMV in December 2014, did medicals in April when requested and haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Berlin was looking so good a couple of months ago; someone who applied in late October was granted a visa at the end of May, which got my hopes up. Now, nearly 2 months later, other October applicants are still waiting. Berlin processing seems to have ground to a standstill. Are all the embassy staff on holiday? The waiting and uncertainty is really depressing.
> 
> Timmo, until recently a lot of Berlin applicants were getting grants around the 8 month mark which has now puffed out to 9ish (if the last October applicants get theirs soon). When the wait time will be stretched out to 10+ months remains to be seen. That could be what's happening right now, given the long period of inactivity.


Hi there back, and welcome to the waiting club


----------



## K&k

Bill said:


> Hi Timmo,
> 
> We also applied on the 20th Jan 2015. No news either yet!


We applied October 2014 still waiting


----------



## Rickster

Hey everyone!

I applied for my 309 visa on the 27th of June 2015 and today the 21st of July 2015, my case officer emailed me telling me to do my medical examination.


----------



## K&k

Please god, when will I wake up one morning and check my inbox for that special email we've been waiting for 9 months tommorow


----------



## Bill

Wish you all the best!


----------



## K&k

Bill said:


> Wish you all the best!


Thank you !!!!!!! Same to you guys


----------



## notsogerman

There are definitely some COs on holidays, hence the summer slowness... hopefully in August they will pick it up


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's winter slowness here, mate.


----------



## K&k

Why so quiet, this is ridiculous? ?????


----------



## AusIndo

K&k said:


> Why so quiet, this is ridiculous? ?????


Maybe they're being directed by Canberra to reduce grants per month in order to meet their overall intake.


----------



## K&k

AusIndo said:


> Maybe they're being directed by Canberra to reduce grants per month in order to meet their overall intake.


Who knows whats going on, but what really ticks me off, is its unfair you hear the chineese get their visa under 3 months and we are sitting and waiting over 9 months and more


----------



## aussiesteve

K&k said:


> Who knows whats going on, but what really ticks me off, is its unfair you hear the chineese get their visa under 3 months and we are sitting and waiting over 9 months and more


I think thats just another urban myth perpetuated by the type of people who say they knew someone who spoke to someone in the pub. If you read some of the posts here it is obviously not the case.


----------



## Mish

I have this theory that embassies don't look at applications until a specific time. It is the only way I could figure out why our application and another one same embassy different case officer and the processing time was different by only a couple of days


----------



## chocolate33

Hey all,
My partner received email asking him to provide newpolice checks as his expired im may. Email states 14 days to respond. Does that mean we have 14 days to have completed, certified and translated? That will be next to impossible with most of italy closing for august!
Or is it 14 days to acknowledge email and explain how we are acting on it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mish

Usually you just have to respond and tell them you have applied for the police check and when you estimate it will be done by.


----------



## K&k

Thats just unexceptable, isn't just enough that we have to wait so long. That the couples and families have to re do their police checks or docs because they have expired. Don't they know the time and expense it takes to redo them. I think im getting the message that they dont want us back with our family and spouses my god


----------



## Canegirl

K&k said:


> Thats just unexceptable, isn't just enough that we have to wait so long. That the couples and families have to re do their police checks or docs because they have expired. Don't they know the time and expense it takes to redo them. I think im getting the message that they dont want us back with our family and spouses my god


While I can understand how frustrating it is to be waiting, Immi can ask people to do these checks again when they have expired. This is why so many people suggest you wait until they request your medicals and police checks so that you don't have this issue.


----------



## K&k

Tommorrow the 1st of August, new month. Monday will be the 3rd, lets see some visa granted, because july was very very quite. Fingers cross to all


----------



## notsogerman

*Visa granted! Finally!*

Hey guys

Just wanted to share the great news: our CO granted our Partner Visa (309) today!!! Looks like she came back from holidays all relaxed and refreshed!   

We appliced on 03 Nov 2014!

All the best to all of you!


----------



## dmorganti

Awesome news notsogerman. Finally a grant after such a quiet month! All the best


----------



## dmorganti

Notsogerman, who was your Computer?


----------



## dmorganti

Haha. I meant CO not computer


----------



## K&k

notsogerman said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wanted to share the great news: our CO granted our Partner Visa (309) today!!! Looks like she came back from holidays all relaxed and refreshed!
> 
> We appliced on 03 Nov 2014!
> 
> All the best to all of you!


Congratulations guys so happy and envy for you!!!!!


----------



## Arianwen

Great news, notsogerman! Congratulations on getting your visa 

Let's hope more people get some joy this week.


----------



## atgreg

congrats !!! , lets hope they get em out now, we applied december , hopefully we will get our grant by october and we can get our wedding booked for march as planned.

Our CO is BJ


----------



## PinkLady

atgreg said:


> congrats !!! , lets hope they get em out now, we applied december , hopefully we will get our grant by october and we can get our wedding booked for march as planned.
> 
> Our CO is BJ


Hey
We have the same CO, she has been on holidays last week. She's back now


----------



## dmorganti

Our CO is BJ too!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats notsogerman!  How exciting!! Here's hoping the rest of you waiting around the same time frame see grants soon!


----------



## DangerDave

Hi everyone,

My partner received a grant letter too. We applied for 309 on the 1st of November 2014 and the visa was granted 3rd of August 2015. Our CO was BJ.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## dmorganti

Congratulations DangerDave! 

It looks like Berlin is back from holidays


----------



## K&k

Its realy great to see berlin back in action, congrates to those who have thier visa granted. But I do have a query, have they skip the october applications????????


----------



## dmorganti

K&k, who is your CO? Perhaps they are still on holiday?


----------



## K&k

dmorganti said:


> K&k, who is your CO? Perhaps they are still on holiday?


Hi, our co is ag, she was on holidays all of may!!!!!


----------



## AusIndo

K&k said:


> Its realy great to see berlin back in action, congrates to those who have thier visa granted. But I do have a query, have they skip the october applications????????


This may potentially be case. Anything is possible when it comes to Immigration.


----------



## dmorganti

K&k, I remember you were waiting for an interview? Has that happened yet? That may be holding yours up. I'd send a polite email asking how your progress is going and about the interview l.


----------



## K&k

dmorganti said:


> K&k, I remember you were waiting for an interview? Has that happened yet? That may be holding yours up. I'd send a polite email asking how your progress is going and about the interview l.


No not as yet, I had sent an email about a month ago asking politely an update on our case and when will she contact me for an interview, we got a polite reply she understanding our impatience, but nothing about the interview. Im starting to get worried sick thats something wrong. Im nearly bursting into tears


----------



## Bill

K&K , keep strong im playing the waiting game too from Jan 2015!
I was told to perform Med tests around September so will probably have to wait till October this year.


----------



## K&k

Bill said:


> K&K , keep strong im playing the waiting game too from Jan 2015!
> I was told to perform Med tests around September so will probably have to wait till October this year.


At least they were, honst with you bill, about the medical test to do them later, we we're told to do them in november 2014, and if visa is granted till then, will have to do them again.more expenses and you know it arnt cheap espcially if you live far from athens


----------



## Olutee777

*Please anybody in my boat.*

Hi everyone, i'm not so new in this forum and i would like to thank everybody for your positive contributions. 
I'm a Nigeria living in Malta for the past 12 years. My wife is Australia and we got married in Malta last year after i got my divorce. We put in for our partner application last year's Nov 2014. Police check was submitted with application, medical done and interview done as well. Each time i mail my CO for news either my application is under active consideration or it is well in progress, i will contact you if i have any further news for you.
Please any positive response will help.


----------



## chicken999

Olutee777 said:


> Hi everyone, i'm not so new in this forum and i would like to thank everybody for your positive contributions. I'm a Nigeria living in Malta for the past 12 years. My wife is Australia and we got married in Malta last year after i got my divorce. We put in for our partner application last year's Nov 2014. Police check was submitted with application, medical done and interview done as well. Each time i mail my CO for news either my application is under active consideration or it is well in progress, i will contact you if i have any further news for you. Please any positive response will help.


Hi can u give us history of your relationship ie how often has your wife travelled to meet you ?how quickly after u got married did u lodge your partner visa? How did u fulfil all 4 requirements of the partner visa if u and your wife don't live together

We have seen a few Nigerians rejected for above reasons lately


----------



## K&k

Hi, guys well this sunday on the 23 August will be closing 10 months from when our application was accepted from the australian embassy of berlin. Its been a very long 10 months wait. Just praying we wont have to wait much longer!!!!!!! Now that where nearing a new month of September


----------



## Arianwen

You've had a long wait, K&k. I think it's just you and chocolate33 who are still waiting from October.

How many people in this thread applied in November, apart from the two people who already got grants?


----------



## chocolate33

*October application*

Hello all,
Yes we are still awaiting approval (applied october 28th), however, our case officer recently requested an updated police check. We are currently having it processed and translated; hopefully once it is submitted we will hear something!
Regards, virginia


----------



## chocolate33

K&k we must have the same case officer (AG)! Hopefully we hear news soon


----------



## K&k

chocolate33 said:


> Hello all,
> Yes we are still awaiting approval (applied october 28th), however, our case officer recently requested an updated police check. We are currently having it processed and translated; hopefully once it is submitted we will hear something!
> Regards, virginia


Good luck there virgina, where 5 days before you, knowing our luck I think yours will be granted before us. We havent herd anything for quite awhile


----------



## K&k

chocolate33 said:


> K&k we must have the same case officer (AG)! Hopefully we hear news soon


Yeah I hope so


----------



## Bill

I was told by the CO that processing times are 10-14 months, so it looks like you both are up for approval from here on.


----------



## K&k

I dont know, I'm not getting my hopes up, to tied and disappointed with the whole processing procedure. Just wanna go home to family and 2 sons waiting for me and their new step dad.so unfair to wait so long and pay so much money. I know its all worth it in the end but waiting time took alot out of us and still we're kept in the dark with the whole situation! !!!!!!!!!! It will be a miracle if we here anything soon


----------



## AusIndo

K&k said:


> ...It will be a miracle if we here anything soon


I think you deserve a miracle K&k so does everyone. You just put it out in the universe and believe it's coming.

I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you all!


----------



## fabi95

So recently got my 461 partner visa granted ! 
Berlin branch -
low risk ( german) 
(Family Migration team and my CO was OT ) 
It came through in only 10 days right the same day I was allocated a case officer . 
My CO complemented me on a very well put together application so if anyone is interested in what evidence I provided you can contact me.


----------



## Addy90

fabi95,

visa 461?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/461-

I'd say that the procedures/processing times are quite different...


----------



## fabi95

Where does it say that this thread is only for one single visa subclass ?
Actually the procedures are quite the same proof of living together in a genuine and continuing relationship (defacto) difference is that there is no cap on thr visas being issued thats the reason why you are all waiting so long not because the case officer needs 10 month to process lol.
I was looking for information on the 461 and its quite hard to find so I am just putting it out there if anyone needs help you can hit me up.

And exactly processing time is usually 2-3 month and it came through in 10 days so I guess that qualfies for this thread since its name is Berlin processing time isnt it ?


----------



## K&k

It seems to me you are bragging, you dont even carnt understand what its like what we go through the 10 or months of your life on hold , checking your email, everyday. Not knowing whats going to happen, I say its very different. Not being racest or anything but I also think it made alot of difference that you live or from germany aswell.and hat I see its alot easier for defacto visa been granted, than married couples. By the way congates to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## fabi95

I am sure its hard for you and I completely understand that but why is it bragging to offer some help here to other that might not know what to do or include with there application I was simply stating what my CO wrote me. 
And accusing the embassy to be racist or whatever is simply out of line sorry, do you have proof for that ? 
I still wish you all the best and everyone else as well


----------



## BeachLoveSun

Hey guys! We have some news! My partner got an email yesterday saying that he needs to go offshore for his visa grant. He applied on 27 November 2014. He is German. He came to Australia with me on a working holiday visa at the end of June this year. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

We are trying to figure out where to fly to for a few days. I think in the email it said the minimum time to be offshore is 4 days. Does anyone have any cheap suggestions other than New Zealand? We live in Qld.

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting! I hope your visas are granted soon and you're reunited with your beloved ones!


----------



## AusIndo

BeachLoveSun said:


> ... Does anyone have any cheap suggestions other than New Zealand? We live in Qld...!


Tasmania...haha no just jokes!
Try Fiji!


----------



## chicken999

BeachLoveSun said:


> Hey guys! We have some news! My partner got an email yesterday saying that he needs to go offshore for his visa grant. He applied on 27 November 2014. He is German. He came to Australia with me on a working holiday visa at the end of June this year. Feel free to ask if you have any questions. We are trying to figure out where to fly to for a few days. I think in the email it said the minimum time to be offshore is 4 days. Does anyone have any cheap suggestions other than New Zealand? We live in Qld. Good luck to everyone else who is waiting! I hope your visas are granted soon and you're reunited with your beloved ones!


Go to Malaysia they have dirt cheap flights with air Asia


----------



## Arianwen

That's great news, BeachLoveSun! It's been a while since we heard of any grant updates. May I ask who your CO is?

Also I second the recommendation to get an AirAsia flight somewhere, eg Kuala Lumpur, they're usually the best deals around.


----------



## ritarita

Hello All,

I submitted the application on 30.06.15 (Berlin Office) and so far have not heard anything. It was done digitally and not all the docs were submitted at once. 
Based on your experiences - when can you expect to have a case officer? 
It has been quite few weeks (9 weeks) and no news. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## K&k

Hi all, just updating to all that we're leaving on a visiting visa for 3 months for my husband, due to the fact had a phone call from my dad that my mother has taken to be very ill. Tommorow I will be informing my co of the matter.sigh sigh now getting very depressed and worried for my mum !!!!!!


----------



## mel_swiss

BeachLoveSun said:


> Hey guys! We have some news! My partner got an email yesterday saying that he needs to go offshore for his visa grant. He applied on 27 November 2014. He is German. He came to Australia with me on a working holiday visa at the end of June this year. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.


Hey BeachLoveSun, did your partner got a time frame, until when he has to go offshore the latest?


----------



## Arianwen

Sorry to hear your mother is ill, K&k. It sounds like a good idea for you to go home for a while and spend time with your family while you wait for news of the partner visa. I hope the CO reacts by giving you a grant now.

ritarita, we didn't hear anything back from the department after the initial confirmation of application until about 4 months into the wait. Hold tight.


----------



## ritarita

Thank you Arianwen. 

May I please know where are you from?


----------



## Arianwen

Certainly, ritarita. I'm Australian and my partner is German.


----------



## daisybeth

Visa: Partner Visa
Applied: 20th February 2015
Case Officer assigned: I have no idea! I was not specifically notified of this.
Request for more info: 5th May 2015 (from Owen at the Berlin Embassy) they wanted police checks from me.

I am from England. My husband is from Sydney. My husband and I have been living in Portugal for 2 years. We applied for my Partner Visa in February not fully realising how long it would take. My husband went back to Australia 2 weeks ago to start working. We are hoping my visa won't be too much longer! I have actually booked a flight to Sydney for November - if my visa hasn't been granted by then; I will enter on a tourist visa. If it still hasn't been granted after the 3 months the tourist visa allows me then I have no idea what to do... any suggestions?!!!

Also, my husband called the Berlin Embassy to see if he could speak to our case officer to inform him that he was going to Australia and to ask for any updates... we were told we weren't allowed to speak directly to the case officer, is that correct?

How should I inform my case officer that I am going to Australia on a tourist visa in November?

Thanks, any help appreciated.

Daisy


----------



## Olutee777

@chichen999
I met my wife through a friend in May 2012 and we started communicating via Skype,phone and viber. We got so close and deep so much that i invited to Malta to celebrate both Christmas and new year with me. In January 2013 we got engaged in the presence of few friends and because she owns her own business as a child minder she couldn't afford to stay with me a long time. She stayed with me about 3 weeks before she went back. We kept on communicating virtually 2hours the least everyday. We decided that we get married, and in October 2013 she visited me and we got married and in November 1st 2013 we put in the application together before she went back in the second week of November.


----------



## socworkersk

Daisybeth I think that the person who asked for more info is your c.o but you could call and ask the embassy to tell you for sure who is your case officer and how you can contact him through email. The processing time for Berlin embassy is 10-14 months .If you travel to Australia and your visa is not granted, you definitely have to inform your c.o. 
I don't know for sure but I think that if you enter Australia with a tourist visa, you can apply for a bridging visa when the tourist visa expires. 
I wish you all the best.


daisybeth said:


> Visa: Partner Visa
> Applied: 20th February 2015
> Case Officer assigned: I have no idea! I was not specifically notified of this.
> Request for more info: 5th May 2015 (from Owen at the Berlin Embassy) they wanted police checks from me.
> 
> I am from England. My husband is from Sydney. My husband and I have been living in Portugal for 2 years. We applied for my Partner Visa in February not fully realising how long it would take. My husband went back to Australia 2 weeks ago to start working. We are hoping my visa won't be too much longer! I have actually booked a flight to Sydney for November - if my visa hasn't been granted by then; I will enter on a tourist visa. If it still hasn't been granted after the 3 months the tourist visa allows me then I have no idea what to do... any suggestions?!!!
> 
> Also, my husband called the Berlin Embassy to see if he could speak to our case officer to inform him that he was going to Australia and to ask for any updates... we were told we weren't allowed to speak directly to the case officer, is that correct?
> 
> How should I inform my case officer that I am going to Australia on a tourist visa in November?
> 
> Thanks, any help appreciated.
> 
> Daisy


----------



## chicken999

Olutee777 said:


> @chichen999 I met my wife through a friend in May 2012 and we started communicating via Skype,phone and viber. We got so close and deep so much that i invited to Malta to celebrate both Christmas and new year with me. In January 2013 we got engaged in the presence of few friends and because she owns her own business as a child minder she couldn't afford to stay with me a long time. She stayed with me about 3 weeks before she went back. We kept on communicating virtually 2hours the least everyday. We decided that we get married, and in October 2013 she visited me and we got married and in November 1st 2013 we put in the application together before she went back in the second week of November. Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


Unfortunately you have followed the exact path of many other Nigerians. You got engaged on your wife's first visit you got married on her second visit and then put in the application for a spouse visa immediately after the marriage. How can you possibly have enough evidence to fulfil all 4 categories of the relationship requirements. What is it with Nigerians? You all follow the exact path like its out if a book or something - and I have seen a bunch of rejections lately for the exact same reason. Not enough evidence so they don't believe you have a genuine relationship.


----------



## daisybeth

socworkersk said:


> Daisybeth I think that the person who asked for more info is your c.o but you could call and ask the embassy to tell you for sure who is your case officer and how you can contact him through email. The processing time for Berlin embassy is 10-14 months .If you travel to Australia and your visa is not granted, you definitely have to inform your c.o.
> I don't know for sure but I think that if you enter Australia with a tourist visa, you can apply for a bridging visa when the tourist visa expires.
> I wish you all the best.


Thank you very much. Ok I will send an email to the case officer in Berlin updating our situation


----------



## atgreg

My Anette's PMV has just been granted today , cant believe it, we applied on the 10th Dec.


----------



## dmorganti

Congrats atgreg!!! We applied 9 days after you, but my partner is from a high risk country and we applied for 309 so will be interesting. 

All the best for the next chapter


----------



## Arianwen

Fantastic news, atgreg! I hope we're not far behind. Best of luck with moving and your new life in Australia.


----------



## K&k

Great news,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, But can't help wondering whats happened with October 2014 applications ????????????????????????????


----------



## AusIndo

atgreg said:


> My Anette's PMV has just been granted today , cant believe it, we applied on the 10th Dec.


GUT GEMACHT!!! Enjoy and celebrate.


----------



## atgreg

thanks, my impression is that Germans get processed a bit quicker and other nationals a bit slower at Berlin


----------



## BeachLoveSun

Congrats Atgreg! That's awesome! Happy to check back on the forum and see another visa granted!

Daisybeth, are you able to get a working holiday visa by any chance? That way you could stay in Australia longer than on a tourist visa. That's what my partner did before his partner visa got granted.

Arianwen, sorry I took so long to respond to you. I don't get notified when there are new forum posts. My partner's CO is Anke. Hope that helps. That's all we know. 

Thank you for the offshore recommendations! We have decided to fly to Vanuatu for a week (that idea came from the Fiji suggestion ). It was the cheapest and most viable option for us to fly from Qld. We are requested to stay offshore for at least 4 working days.

Fingers crossed for those of you who are still waiting and if you have any other questions just ask! X


----------



## K&k

Beachlovesun, we have the same co!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisybeth

BeachLoveSun said:


> Congrats Atgreg! That's awesome! Happy to check back on the forum and see another visa granted!
> 
> Daisybeth, are you able to get a working holiday visa by any chance? That way you could stay in Australia longer than on a tourist visa. That's what my partner did before his partner visa got granted.
> 
> Arianwen, sorry I took so long to respond to you. I don't get notified when there are new forum posts. My partner's CO is Anke. Hope that helps. That's all we know.
> 
> Thank you for the offshore recommendations! We have decided to fly to Vanuatu for a week (that idea came from the Fiji suggestion ). It was the cheapest and most viable option for us to fly from Qld. We are requested to stay offshore for at least 4 working days.
> 
> Fingers crossed for those of you who are still waiting and if you have any other questions just ask! X


Thanks very much for the suggestion! However I already used my working holiday visa a few years ago. It's a shame you can only have that once!
I see with the eVisitor visa you can come and go for 12 months for 3 months at a time. I'm just hoping that my Partner Visa will be granted in the first 3 months of me being there so I don't have to leave more than once!


----------



## dmorganti

Hello All,

We received our 309 Visa today. Still feeling numb after see the email

Applied 19th December. My partner is from a High Risk Country so there is no difference between Low and High countries in Berlin it seems so I have that give some hope to the other Poles that have applied.

Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Addy90

dmorganti said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We received our 309 Visa today. Still feeling numb after see the email
> 
> Applied 19th December. My partner is from a High Risk Country so there is no difference between Low and High countries in Berlin it seems so I have that give some hope to the other Poles that have applied.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else.


Great news dmorganti!

To be honest i didn't know that Poland is a high risk country!

We've applied in February, let's hope it won't take long for us!

May I ask who your CO is and when you applied?

Have they given you a date you must be in Australia by?

Thanks!


----------



## dmorganti

Addy90 said:


> Great news dmorganti!
> 
> To be honest i didn't know that Poland is a high risk country!
> 
> We've applied in February, let's hope it won't take long for us!
> 
> May I ask who your CO is and when you applied?
> 
> Have they given you a date you must be in Australia by?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Addy90,

Officially Poland is a High Risk country according to the IMMI website because it is not an ETA eligible country - whatever that means. We applied on December 19th which is 8 months and 15 days in total. It is getting quicker at Berlin so it looks like most of them had leave for the whole summer.

Our CO was BJ. They have given us until the 9th February 2016 which is the same date our Police Check expires.

All the best Addy90! Yours should be around the corner then 

Cant wait to go back to Oz.


----------



## daisy88

Cogratulations dmorganti! Best wishes to both of you in your new life in Australia!


----------



## PinkLady

Hi all, 

Just a quick update. Hope it will be helpful. 
Applied 20th may 2015 309/100 online Berlin office 
CO assigned month later: BJ
Asked for more info: police check and interview. 
Our CO seems to be very nice. 
My partner had his interview today. It took 10 minutes. 
CO said they might contact us again for more info but she's happy with our application.


----------



## Arianwen

Congratulations drmorganti! More good news from Berlin 

We applied four days after you, also for a PMV, also with a German partner, so I am getting quite excited that we won't be far behind! I have a different CO from you, MR. Has anyone else on the forum had her as their CO?


----------



## atgreg

congrats dmorganti !!! , go Berlin.

ANette's enter date is 18 frb, the date her medical runs out. We hope she gets here in Dec, its takes a while for job notice and rental flat notice in munich !!!


----------



## Arianwen

Our PMV was granted too! Very happy.


----------



## dmorganti

Arianwen said:


> Our PMV was granted too! Very happy.


Great news Arianwen!!


----------



## AusIndo

Arianwen said:


> Our PMV was granted too! Very happy.


Nice work Arianwen! All the best and enjoy your wedding...


----------



## atgreg

Arianwen said:


> Our PMV was granted too! Very happy.


congrats Arianwen, wow Berlins has been amazing this week.

Where in germany is our fiance from and where in oz will you be settling ??.

My fiance is from Munich and we will be in sydney.

lots of work now, booking moves and weddings, Anette hopes to be here in Dec and we plan to get married in march and then the next visa app before the end of may


----------



## Arianwen

Thanks drmorganti, AusIndo and atgreg.

My partner is from Düsseldorf but we live in Berlin. We'll be moving to Melbourne, where my family is. 

I wish we could leave next week but of course everything in Germany takes a long time. I want to start organising things straight away but the earliest I can get out of work is the end of October. We are aiming to leave sometime in November and wear the extra rent (unless we find a Nachmieter?)

We haven't really thought about dates for the wedding and next application yet but our timeline will probably be pretty similar to yours and Annette's. There is so much to do first.

May I ask, atgreg, what options you're looking at for shipping things from Germany to Australia?


----------



## atgreg

Arianwen said:


> Thanks drmorganti, AusIndo and atgreg.
> 
> My partner is from Düsseldorf but we live in Berlin. We'll be moving to Melbourne, where my family is.
> 
> I wish we could leave next week but of course everything in Germany takes a long time. I want to start organising things straight away but the earliest I can get out of work is the end of October. We are aiming to leave sometime in November and wear the extra rent (unless we find a Nachmieter?)
> 
> We haven't really thought about dates for the wedding and next application yet but our timeline will probably be pretty similar to yours and Annette's. There is so much to do first.
> 
> May I ask, atgreg, what options you're looking at for shipping things from Germany to Australia?


oh yes, things do take a long time in Germany , Anette will resign from work (2 months notice) and her flat (3 months notice) this week.

Im in Sydney so we are apart, Anette will organise her move and I will organise the wedding. Anette has some quotes for moving but hasnt picked a company yet, the prices vary a lot for the same thing. I will ask Anette what companies she has contacted when we skype tonight and pass it along. Anette is not really bringing much furniture just mostly clothes and kitchen stuff. And she will not bring her car or motorbike.

If you'd find it helpfull to talk directly to someone going through the same thing, I can pass on Anette's phone No  .
Greg


----------



## Addy90

Hi Pink Lady, 

That's good news that they've contacted you!

Do you mind telling what questions they asked?


----------



## PinkLady

Addy90 said:


> Hi Pink Lady,
> 
> That's good news that they've contacted you!
> 
> Do you mind telling what questions they asked?


Hello Addy90,

The interview took 11 minutes. I expected at least 20-30 minutes, so I think it was very short. 
The CO asked: 
What is your partners job? 
Are you together with your partner at the moment? 
How long have you been apart? 
How you contacted each other while apart? 
Are you working at the moment?
Basically general questions in regards to your situation.

And she mentioned waiting time is up to 14 months, but most applications are granted in 8-9 months. 
That's it. 
Let's see what happens in coming months. Fingers crossed...


----------



## coatesy8

hi all
long time reader, first time poster.

for everyone's info to back up that berlin is processing a lot at the moment, my partner (from the Netherlands) received her 309 visa approval last week 3rd of September.
She applied on November 21st 2014, so it took 9.5 months.

Our CO was Anke, she requested further information as soon as we applied (including police/medical checks) and we submitted the medicals/police in June 2015. 
A part from the initial confirmation and request for information we received no correspondence.

Hope this helps.
Good luck
Cameron


----------



## shmushma

Hi all, lots of visa dust to everybody... 
I hope someone can answer my question here... we applied for our visa in april, got CO assigned a month later ( 'pinklady'' by the way we got BJ too ) who requested that we do our medicals.. we had a bumpy ride with our medicals ( the doctor in Rome found a thyroid nodule, we had to do biopsy and then wait 2 months for the results - all was fine at the end ). So only now - 5th of September we have cleared our medicals. 
So my question is : when do we actually start to count the months of waiting - the infamous processing timeline - from the date you apply or from the date your application is complete with all the police / meds/ no additional info asked.... we'd be gutted if finding out our thyroid problems pushed our application back for nearly 4 months.... 
that would be crazy - because of our medical issues we'd go past 12 month mark and then we'd have to do another medical which has cost us 500 euro alone.... 

has anyone taken a long time to finalize extra requested information or medicals ... have you had your visa delayed because of that......?

thank youuu


----------



## Homesickaussie

shmushma said:


> Hi all, lots of visa dust to everybody...
> I hope someone can answer my question here... we applied for our visa in april, got CO assigned a month later ( 'pinklady'' by the way we got BJ too ) who requested that we do our medicals.. we had a bumpy ride with our medicals ( the doctor in Rome found a thyroid nodule, we had to do biopsy and then wait 2 months for the results - all was fine at the end ). So only now - 5th of September we have cleared our medicals.
> So my question is : when do we actually start to count the months of waiting - the infamous processing timeline - from the date you apply or from the date your application is complete with all the police / meds/ no additional info asked.... we'd be gutted if finding out our thyroid problems pushed our application back for nearly 4 months....
> that would be crazy - because of our medical issues we'd go past 12 month mark and then we'd have to do another medical which has cost us 500 euro alone....
> 
> has anyone taken a long time to finalize extra requested information or medicals ... have you had your visa delayed because of that......?
> 
> thank youuu


It's based from the time you apply. In your case April. 
Not the time you submit your medicals.


----------



## stagnino

shmushma said:


> Hi all, lots of visa dust to everybody...
> I hope someone can answer my question here... we applied for our visa in april, got CO assigned a month later ( 'pinklady'' by the way we got BJ too ) who requested that we do our medicals.. we had a bumpy ride with our medicals ( the doctor in Rome found a thyroid nodule, we had to do biopsy and then wait 2 months for the results - all was fine at the end ). So only now - 5th of September we have cleared our medicals.
> So my question is : when do we actually start to count the months of waiting - the infamous processing timeline - from the date you apply or from the date your application is complete with all the police / meds/ no additional info asked.... we'd be gutted if finding out our thyroid problems pushed our application back for nearly 4 months....
> that would be crazy - because of our medical issues we'd go past 12 month mark and then we'd have to do another medical which has cost us 500 euro alone....
> 
> has anyone taken a long time to finalize extra requested information or medicals ... have you had your visa delayed because of that......?
> 
> thank youuu


Hy Shmushma,
very happy to ear that all was fine

Ciao


----------



## shmushma

Thank you homesickaussie.... I'm getting homesick too so your answer has given us lots of positivity today .. Yay !!!

Stagnino ciao.. Yeah we were so relieved when we got the results.. Phew!!


----------



## chocolate33

*Visa granted*

Hello all,
At the beginning of August our CO requested updated police checks for my partner's visa application. We were finally able to send them through to Berlin yesterday (after being processed, certified and translated). Within thirty minutes of sending the documents through he received the confirmation email! He has his de facto partner visa.
We applied October 28 2014, so almost 11 months!
Thank you to everyone who answered my queries and questions; this forum has been a huge support for me!
Good luck to all of those still waiting. It's looking like this month many applications are coming through.
Regards, Virginia


----------



## shmushma

congrats Virginia!!! you must be so relieved the waiting is over... best of luck to you both


----------



## Arianwen

Congratulations, Virginia! Finally


----------



## K&k

chocolate33 said:


> Hello all,
> At the beginning of August our CO requested updated police checks for my partner's visa application. We were finally able to send them through to Berlin yesterday (after being processed, certified and translated). Within thirty minutes of sending the documents through he received the confirmation email! He has his de facto partner visa.
> We applied October 28 2014, so almost 11 months!
> Thank you to everyone who answered my queries and questions; this forum has been a huge support for me!
> Good luck to all of those still waiting. It's looking like this month many applications are coming through.
> Regards, Virginia


Congrads to you virgina so happy for you all


----------



## K&k

Hi all , nice to see some movement going in berlin. The only thing is not good enough for us, 23 rd of this month will be waiting 11 months for visa. But for now my husband has got a 3 month tourist visa, so we can be all together supporting my mum wich has become very ill.


----------



## randamint

Hi, new poster here!

I'm from the US and my husband is Australian. We live in Finland and have been living here together for four years. We submitted our partner application in June 2015 and got our first email from the CO in Berlin on July 15th. They let us know that our current wait time was 10-14 months. They also requested a few more documents and told us to hold off on getting the criminal and health checks until February 2016. I was a bit disappointed about that, as it felt like holding off on making progress. Hanging in there and preparing for a long wait.


----------



## PinkLady

randamint said:


> Hi, new poster here!
> 
> I'm from the US and my husband is Australian. We live in Finland and have been living here together for four years. We submitted our partner application in June 2015 and got our first email from the CO in Berlin on July 15th. They let us know that our current wait time was 10-14 months. They also requested a few more documents and told us to hold off on getting the criminal and health checks until February 2016. I was a bit disappointed about that, as it felt like holding off on making progress. Hanging in there and preparing for a long wait.


Hi Randamint

We applied in May and our CO said waiting time is 10-14 months. 
Who's your CO?


----------



## randamint

PinkLady said:


> Hi Randamint
> 
> We applied in May and our CO said waiting time is 10-14 months.
> Who's your CO?


Our CO is called M


----------



## PinkLady

Your CO must be Polish than. Our is BJ. 
Our CO requested more info too: police check and the interview. 
My partner already had his interview. However, she didn't mention anything about health check.


----------



## socworkersk

randamint said:


> Our CO is called M.


We have the same CO and he also asked us to do the health check on February 2016. We applied on the 25th of May.


----------



## daisybeth

Hi there everyone! Just thought I'd post a little update of my situation and also I have a question if anyone can help...?!
I am English. I am married to an Australian. We have been together for 5 years. We have been living in Portugal for the past 2 years and our CO is in Berlin. I am still in Portugal. My husband has gone back to Australia to start work. 
In November, it will have been 3 months of us being apart, so I am going to go to Sydney on a tourist visa and wait it out over there. We applied in Feb so that currently takes us to 8 months waiting so far.
My question is, when they contact me to say my visa is ready while I'm in Australia, does anyone know how long I will be given to go offshore for the visa to be granted? I read that you must leave the country for 4 days. But do you have to leave immediately, or within a month, or 3 months...?! It's not a life changing question, just a detail I was interested to find out. Thanks in advance


----------



## stagnino

daisybeth said:


> Hi there everyone! Just thought I'd post a little update of my situation and also I have a question if anyone can help...?!
> I am English. I am married to an Australian. We have been together for 5 years. We have been living in Portugal for the past 2 years and our CO is in Berlin. I am still in Portugal. My husband has gone back to Australia to start work.
> In November, it will have been 3 months of us being apart, so I am going to go to Sydney on a tourist visa and wait it out over there. We applied in Feb so that currently takes us to 8 months waiting so far.
> My question is, when they contact me to say my visa is ready while I'm in Australia, does anyone know how long I will be given to go offshore for the visa to be granted? I read that you must leave the country for 4 days. But do you have to leave immediately, or within a month, or 3 months...?! It's not a life changing question, just a detail I was interested to find out. Thanks in advance


hi,
I'm in a similar situation, I have called the ESC center in London asking the the same questions and they told me that:
- they can't give exact answers because every position is different with a lot of singular peculiarities that could be changed at the moment of visa.
- the CO will analyze the situation at that moment and will give instructions;
- the timing to leaving the country will be managed together;
- the limit to postpone the exit of the country is up to the validity of the medical check/police check, you have to be in Australia with the new visa before;
- the visa will be guaranteed in 3 working days from when you leave the country
- inform the CO about your travel in Australian uploading into Immicount a letter.
I'm going to Australia the 1th of November.
Ciao


----------



## daisybeth

stagnino said:


> hi,
> I'm in a similar situation, I have called the ESC center in London asking the the same questions and they told me that:
> - they can't give exact answers because every position is different with a lot of singular peculiarities that could be changed at the moment of visa.
> - the CO will analyze the situation at that moment and will give instructions;
> - the timing to leaving the country will be managed together;
> - the limit to postpone the exit of the country is up to the validity of the medical check/police check, you have to be in Australia with the new visa before;
> - the visa will be guaranteed in 3 working days from when you leave the country
> - inform the CO about your travel in Australian uploading into Immicount a letter.
> I'm going to Australia the 1th of November.
> Ciao


Thank you for sharing the information you have. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## K&k

Hi guys, hitting 11and 1/2 months panic button flashing full now why why why is it taking so long?????????


----------



## chocolate33

K&k said:


> Hi guys, hitting 11and 1/2 months panic button flashing full now why why why is it taking so long?????????


have you been requested (and supplied) all medicals and police checks?


----------



## chocolate33

as i recall you applied around the same time as us?


----------



## Mish

K&k said:


> Hi guys, hitting 11and 1/2 months panic button flashing full now why why why is it taking so long?????????


Has your husband lived anywhere else apart from Greece? If so they may be doing security checks and this can take awhile.


----------



## K&k

Mish said:


> Has your husband lived anywhere else apart from Greece? If so they may be doing security checks and this can take awhile.


No he hasn't lived anywhere else just greece????


----------



## K&k

chocolate33 said:


> as i recall you applied around the same time as us?


Police check was sent with application in october. Medicals done in late November. The police check has expierd by now


----------



## Kas&Sal

K&k...I am in the same situation as you but with the Belgrade Embassy.
We applied November 3rd last year and submitted medicals and police check with the application. We are now coming up to 11.5 months soon and my fiance's police check has also expired and his medical will expire soon too.
I emailed the service centre (as we don't have our CO direct email address) and was given a very standard reply saying the processing times are 10-14 months and if our CO needs anything, they will contact us.
It is very frustrating and I feel your frustration. I have not seen my fiance since January. The end must be soon surely?!


----------



## Saaussie

Hi guys! I'd like to share my experience with you... I got my 309 partner visa yesterday!!! I've always read the forum and I want to thank everyone for all the tips i found here... Here the details of my visa application:
- application date: 29 January 2015; online application through Berlin
- police check provided with the application (I obtained the police check on november 2014)
- only email received from my CO (MB) on 25 March, requesting Medical examination in September 2015 (done on 1 september 2015)
- i visited my partner in Australia from march to june 2015 on a 3 months sponsored family visitor visa and I obtained the second visitor visa in August. I arrived in Australia in September and on 1 October I received an email from the family migration team stating that they were ready to finalise my application and I needed to depart Australia
- we arrived in Bali yesterday, 14 october, and I received my visa grant after a couple of hours!!!
- so waiting time 8.5 months...!

I'm so happy! To the ones still waiting, I'm sure your time will come soon!!
Thanks again


----------



## daisybeth

Saaussie said:


> Hi guys! I'd like to share my experience with you... I got my 309 partner visa yesterday!!! I've always read the forum and I want to thank everyone for all the tips i found here... Here the details of my visa application:
> - application date: 29 January 2015; online application through Berlin
> - police check provided with the application (I obtained the police check on november 2014)
> - only email received from my CO (MB) on 25 March, requesting Medical examination in September 2015 (done on 1 september 2015)
> - i visited my partner in Australia from march to june 2015 on a 3 months sponsored family visitor visa and I obtained the second visitor visa in August. I arrived in Australia in September and on 1 October I received an email from the family migration team stating that they were ready to finalise my application and I needed to depart Australia
> - we arrived in Bali yesterday, 14 october, and I received my visa grant after a couple of hours!!!
> - so waiting time 8.5 months...!
> 
> I'm so happy! To the ones still waiting, I'm sure your time will come soon!!
> Thanks again


Thank you for sharing your experience. Congratulations !
I applied Feb 20th (online and Berlin processing) so hopefully I'm not too far behind !


----------



## EllisC

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post to this forum and hope I'm doing the right thing.
My 11 year old son and I are in The Nehterlands now since 21st of April 2015 and are waiting for my 309 visa to be granted (or not), wich is extremely nerve wrecking as I'm sure you all know. My Australian husband of 12 years had to stay behind and I have not seen him, apart from webchats for 6 months now.
I have read alot of the posts on this forum and am a bit worried now. When I was working with immigration in Melbourne I was told that it would take 6 months at the most, but here I read posts with waiting times up to 14 months.
I'm also not completely sure if it makes a difference that my Australian son is with me, and if we are in priority group 1 or not.
Cheers,
Ellis

My application was received by Berlin on 23rd of June and I got a CO straight away, Police check were received on 25 of August and medical was all finalized on 10th of September.


----------



## dmorganti

Hi Ellis, and welcome to the club . Partner visas are priority 1 always. Have a child will not speed anything up but you will get a permanent visa immediately (100) as you are married for 3+ years. It is unlikely to take that long. Most visas are being issued after around 8-9 months currently. It may slow down during Christmas though but you should have yours by Easter I would think.

I hope that's helps.


----------



## EllisC

dmorganti said:


> Hi Ellis, and welcome to the club . Partner visas are priority 1 always. Have a child will not speed anything up but you will get a permanent visa immediately (100) as you are married for 3+ years. It is unlikely to take that long. Most visas are being issued after around 8-9 months currently. It may slow down during Christmas though but you should have yours by Easter I would think.
> 
> I hope that's helps.


Hi dmorganti,
Thanks for the reply. The 8-9 months is absolutely devastating. When I got this whole ball rolling in February of this year, my compliance officer in Melbourne said I could either stay in Australia, and apply from there, or go to The Netherlands and do it from here. She also told me that it would be better if I would go back to The Netherlands, because it would be cheaper and quicker, and lots of people who apply from Australia get denied. I was told that it would take 6 months maximum, so the 8-9 months is a shock to the system. My son needs to go back to school, I had permission from his school to take him on a "holiday" for 6 months, and that he would be fine. My son has Asperger Syndrome, and is a clever cookie, that was one of the reasons I was allowed to take him with me, but now I do think that if it's really going to take that long, that he has to go back home soon.
Thanks again for the quick reply,
Cheers,
Ellis


----------



## K&k

Well eveyone, today is 12 months the australian embassy of berlin excepted our papers!!!!! And still and if waiting for grant. Its along wait and losing hope


----------



## Kas&Sal

It is 12 months for us on the 3rd November. We are waiting through Belgrade.
I know how you feel. Hang in there...we can't lost hope.


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> Well eveyone, today is 12 months the australian embassy of berlin excepted our papers!!!!! And still and if waiting for grant. Its along wait and losing hope


Sorry to hear that, we have just passed 5 months...
Not happy seeing people waiting 12 months or more... 
Can I ask who is your CO? 
Is that your first visa you have applied for?

Thank you


----------



## K&k

PinkLady said:


> Sorry to hear that, we have just passed 5 months...
> Not happy seeing people waiting 12 months or more...
> Can I ask who is your CO?
> Is that your first visa you have applied for?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, yes first visa it is, and co AG


----------



## stagnino

I've just recievied the grant letter,so happy.
Thanks to everyone on this formu, you've been so useful.
Stagnino


----------



## PinkLady

stagnino said:


> I've just recievied the grant letter,so happy.
> Thanks to everyone on this formu, you've been so useful.
> Stagnino


Congrats Stagnino, 
When did you apply?

Thanks


----------



## stagnino

PinkLady said:


> Congrats Stagnino,
> When did you apply?
> 
> Thanks


22 Feb 2015 300PMV


----------



## shmushma

stagnino said:


> I've just recievied the grant letter,so happy.
> Thanks to everyone on this formu, you've been so useful.
> Stagnino


massive congrats Stagnino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
enjoy your life in Australia!!!
hope we get ours in 2-3 months....


----------



## howlongdoesittake

*Advice needed*

Hello everyone
I stumbled across this forum via a search and love the help and support everyone extends towards each other!
I had a query and was hoping someone would have an answer - 
Bit of background first -I'm australian and my fiance has an indian passport however has a german residence permit and has been living in Muenster for over 5 years.
I started a PMV 300 visa application for my fiance online on 30 Sep 2015 and started uploading all the documents as required.
On 1 Oct i received a mail from a CO saying he's looking into the case and provided a request for medicals and a single certificate proof even though i had not clicked on the ready for assessment box yet.
Anyways I uploaded all the documents as requested by 15 Oct 2015 and checked the ready for assessment button.
Now it has been over 2 weeks and i have yet to receive any correspondence from the CO about whats happening with the application.

I sent him an email to his personal address and have received no response at all. 
Isnt the visa pretty much good to go if all the paperwork is in order and a case officer has been allocated?
The Immi website shows my application as 'assessment in progress'.
Any help would be appreciated.
Cheers
Jd


----------



## aussiesteve

howlongdoesittake said:


> Hello everyone
> I stumbled across this forum via a search and love the help and support everyone extends towards each other!
> I had a query and was hoping someone would have an answer -
> Bit of background first -I'm australian and my fiance has an indian passport however has a german residence permit and has been living in Muenster for over 5 years.
> I started a PMV 300 visa application for my fiance online on 30 Sep 2015 and started uploading all the documents as required.
> On 1 Oct i received a mail from a CO saying he's looking into the case and provided a request for medicals and a single certificate proof even though i had not clicked on the ready for assessment box yet.
> Anyways I uploaded all the documents as requested by 15 Oct 2015 and checked the ready for assessment button.
> Now it has been over 2 weeks and i have yet to receive any correspondence from the CO about whats happening with the application.
> 
> I sent him an email to his personal address and have received no response at all.
> Isnt the visa pretty much good to go if all the paperwork is in order and a case officer has been allocated?
> The Immi website shows my application as 'assessment in progress'.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Cheers
> Jd


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but according to the Embassy web site the wait time is currently 10 to 14 months. Here is the site:
http://germany.embassy.gov.au/beln/partner_faq_en.html


----------



## EDT

aussiesteve said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but according to the Embassy web site the wait time is currently 10 to 14 months. Here is the site:
> Partner Migration - FAQs - Australian Embassy


I believe processing time has gone up across the board since July 1st. However, some people have gotten their visa way earlier . For instance , my hubby applied in Madrid June 2014 and we were quoted 7-9 months , and he got his visa at 7.5 months

Hang in there .


----------



## aussiesteve

EDT said:


> I believe processing time has gone up across the board since July 1st. However, some people have gotten their visa way earlier . For instance , my hubby applied in Madrid June 2014 and we were quoted 7-9 months , and he got his visa at 7.5 months
> 
> Hang in there .


Yes EDT it makes you wonder how wait times have nearly doubled in the last 12 months.


----------



## Addy90

Hey everyone!

Just a quick update:

I have received my Partner visa (309) today!

I've applied on the 24th of February 2015, uploaded the police check on the 28th and did the medicals on the 8th of March so the whole process took 8 months and 10 days 

Keep in mind that, apparently I'm from a high risk country (Poland).

Good luck to you all!


----------



## alex01

Ours came in today too!!
What a day  We got the 100 subclass and in under 8 months (application lodged on the 9th of March)

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this board! This was our main source of knowledge


----------



## daisybeth

Congratulations to the two who posted today about their visa's being granted.
I'm a little confused (should I be worried ? ) I'm from a "low risk" country (England) and I applied before both of these (Feb 20th) and I'm still waiting.
Could it be because I'm in a queue with another case officer ? Thank you !


----------



## V123

Hello,

Hoping someone can help regarding applying online.

We applied for a Partner (309) visa for my Dutch partner on 13 Oct 2015 via the Immi ELodgement Website; and have now submitted all the various attachments. Since he is Dutch I assume he will be processed in Berlin.

However, am a bit confused as what the Berlin page asks for and what the immi website asks for seems to be conflicting! I'm sure I have over-provided items since we included Stat Decs etc.

But the main thing I want to know is do we need to complete and submit the Berlin embassy's own Partner Migration Form? or is that just for paper applications?
I can't post the link fully so have added it with spaces
http ://germany.embassy.gov.au/files/beln/Partner%20Migration%20-%20Relationship%20Details.pdf 

I'm pretty sure we have already addressed everything elsewhere in application.

Thanks heaps!
V


----------



## bmcgowra

V123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoping someone can help regarding applying online.
> 
> We applied for a Partner (309) visa for my Dutch partner on 13 Oct 2015 via the Immi ELodgement Website; and have now submitted all the various attachments. Since he is Dutch I assume he will be processed in Berlin.
> 
> However, am a bit confused as what the Berlin page asks for and what the immi website asks for seems to be conflicting! I'm sure I have over-provided items since we included Stat Decs etc.
> 
> But the main thing I want to know is do we need to complete and submit the Berlin embassy's own Partner Migration Form? or is that just for paper applications?
> I can't post the link fully so have added it with spaces
> http ://germany.embassy.gov.au/files/beln/Partner%20Migration%20-%20Relationship%20Details.pdf
> 
> I'm pretty sure we have already addressed everything elsewhere in application.
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> V


We applied via Berlin as well. You don't need to fill in the pdf. We only filled in the online application in june and were contacted a month later. If you are not sure or have questions you can also contact the Berlin office via phone.

Brendan


----------



## Brausefrosch

Need advice for PMV online application via Berlin office! 

We applied for the visa the beginning of the week and I am still uploading some of the supporting documents. 

I have called the visa services from the Australian embassy in Berlin several times (just to be sure!) and each time I was told that for the online application none of the documents need to be certified.

However, I am getting a bit worried, because the document checklist mentions that you need to add: 

- certified copy of passport
- certified copy of birth certificate

Can anybody tell me from experience whether you need to have certified copies or not? Thanks a lot!


----------



## alex01

Brausefrosch said:


> Need advice for PMV online application via Berlin office!
> 
> We applied for the visa the beginning of the week and I am still uploading some of the supporting documents.
> 
> I have called the visa services from the Australian embassy in Berlin several times (just to be sure!) and each time I was told that for the online application none of the documents need to be certified.
> 
> However, I am getting a bit worried, because the document checklist mentions that you need to add:
> 
> - certified copy of passport
> - certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> Can anybody tell me from experience whether you need to have certified copies or not? Thanks a lot!


You don't need to certify documents if you are sending them online.
The scan needs to be good quality colour + sworn translation of documents if they aren't in english.


----------



## Brausefrosch

alex01 said:


> You don't need to certify documents if you are sending them online.
> The scan needs to be good quality colour + sworn translation of documents if they aren't in english.


Excellent! Thank you alex01!


----------



## alex01

daisybeth said:


> Congratulations to the two who posted today about their visa's being granted.
> I'm a little confused (should I be worried ? ) I'm from a "low risk" country (England) and I applied before both of these (Feb 20th) and I'm still waiting.
> Could it be because I'm in a queue with another case officer ? Thank you !


Thanks 

I'm not sure why ours went through sooner, but you shouldn't be worried, because you are still well below the predicted time frame for the visa.


----------



## Chilidog

From what I have read on this forum there are only a few case officers in the Berlin office (e.g BJ and some others etc).

Now with Australia accepting some 6 or 12k Syrian refugees (Can't remember exact figure) and if we assume that a vast majority are to be handled in the Berlin office, then does this mean the priority order shifts as follows for our current case officers in the Berlin office?

- refugees first
- migration requests (309/100 etc) second

Or am I to assume there are designated case officers for migration requests (like 309/100 forms etc).

The forums just seem to have gone quite recently


----------



## V123

bmcgowra said:


> We applied via Berlin as well. You don't need to fill in the pdf. We only filled in the online application in june and were contacted a month later. If you are not sure or have questions you can also contact the Berlin office via phone.
> 
> Brendan


Thanks for your help Brendan!
I think it is OK as they contacted us today asking us to do our Police Clearance and Character Check 
Cheers
V


----------



## PinkLady

*Six months passes*

It's been a bit quiet here. 
We are exactly 6 months today since we applied for 309. 
CO assigned. 
Police checks done. 
The Interview done. 
I hope we will have to do our medical check soon. 
It seems like London and Berlin are granting visas in 8-9 months. It gives some hope. 
However, Christmas is coming, I hope it won't slow down too much ... 
I am just curious if anyone waiting ard 6-7 month got a request to do medicals?


----------



## alex01

From what I understand, you don't need to wait to do the medical. It's just that it expires after 12 months, so it's best not to do it too soon after applying.



PinkLady said:


> It's been a bit quiet here.
> We are exactly 6 months today since we applied for 309.
> CO assigned.
> Police checks done.
> The Interview done.
> I hope we will have to do our medical check soon.
> It seems like London and Berlin are granting visas in 8-9 months. It gives some hope.
> However, Christmas is coming, I hope it won't slow down too much ...
> I am just curious if anyone waiting ard 6-7 month got a request to do medicals?


----------



## K&k

Hi all, well closing 13 months had interview done last week and police check is now updated. We found out why we had such a big delay, my husbands nonmigrating daughter from first marriage didnt have medicals done was asked 12 months ago but wasnt allowed from first wife. But finallly got threw to her and the youngster had them done on last thursday. So lets see how we go praying to not be seperated before christmas it will be ashame seeing tourist visa ends 15 of dec


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> Hi all, well closing 13 months had interview done last week and police check is now updated. We found out why we had such a big delay, my husbands nonmigrating daughter from first marriage didnt have medicals done was asked 12 months ago but wasnt allowed from first wife. But finallly got threw to her and the youngster had them done on last thursday. So lets see how we go praying to not be seperated before christmas it will be ashame seeing tourist visa ends 15 of dec


Let's hope you will get it veryyyyy soon! Fingers crossed


----------



## shmushma

Hi all!

Very happy day today. We Just received our grant woooohoooooo !!!! 
we applied on 9th of April 2015 , so it's been 8 months of wait in total  we have to enter Australia by April 27th 2016 

Thank you to all on this forum who helped us through ... and best of luck to those who are still waiting!!!

Time for a happy dance now


----------



## PinkLady

shmushma said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Very happy day today. We Just received our grant woooohoooooo !!!!
> we applied on 9th of April 2015 , so it's been 8 months of wait in total  we have to enter Australia by April 27th 2016
> 
> Thank you to all on this forum who helped us through ... and best of luck to those who are still waiting!!!
> 
> Time for a happy dance now


Congratulations  we are only a month behind you! 
Could I ask who was your CO? 
Is 27th April your day of health check expiry day too? 
That's probably the best early Xmas present 
Best wishes


----------



## PinkLady

Hey K&K, 

I hope you are doing well.
Have you got any news from your CO? We are all waiting for a good news. 

Regards


----------



## shmushma

PinkLady said:


> Congratulations  we are only a month behind you!
> Could I ask who was your CO?
> Is 27th April your day of health check expiry day too?
> That's probably the best early Xmas present
> Best wishes


Hey PinkLady 
Our CO was BJ, seems she's quite efficient... well actually I have no idea why we got the 27th of April as entering deadline.

our police checks expire already in february 2016.
our medicals expire only in september 2016
my only guess is that 27th of April could be the date when we finalized uploading documents online and were given a CO around at that time...

I was so sure our deadline would be feb 2016 because of police checks but no.... kinda works for us better anyway.. more time to prepare for the move.

yes, best Xmas present ever!!! good luck to you too!!!


----------



## PinkLady

shmushma said:


> Hey PinkLady
> Our CO was BJ, seems she's quite efficient... well actually I have no idea why we got the 27th of April as entering deadline.
> 
> our police checks expire already in february 2016.
> our medicals expire only in september 2016
> my only guess is that 27th of April could be the date when we finalized uploading documents online and were given a CO around at that time...
> 
> I was so sure our deadline would be feb 2016 because of police checks but no.... kinda works for us better anyway.. more time to prepare for the move.
> 
> yes, best Xmas present ever!!! good luck to you too!!!


Thanks for your quick reply  
We have the same CO, I feel she's very efficient too. 
I always thought the entry date is the date of medicals expiry day.

Anyway, early Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Chilidog

Seems its a busy day. Our visa was also approved today by our case officer BJ.
We received two emails, the first approving temporary partner visa, the second approving permanent partner visa (we have been living together for over 5 years).

Applicant nationality: Russian/Swedish citizen 
Date applied: 5th March 2015 (health check and police check done within the same week)
Correspondence: In April we were asked to fill in form 80, we did it.
A few months later we were asked to fill in form 1221, we did it.
Date of entry must be made by early March 2016.

I have one question for whoever knows, on the permanent visa grant letter it states the following:

"Must make entry by March 2016.
Must not arrive after Dec 2020."

What is the must not arrive after clause actually for? considering you need to arrive by entry date anyway?

Anyway two very happy people here, wishing you all good luck and the key is patience


----------



## PinkLady

Congrats Chilidog, all the best for you. 

You probably don't have to worry about the second date as you will have your citizen by than &#55357;&#56397;
Not sure what does it mean but it's always written on PR.


----------



## K&k

PinkLady said:


> Hey K&K,
> 
> I hope you are doing well.
> Have you got any news from your CO? We are all waiting for a good news.
> 
> Regards


You know what they say no news is good news ,,,,,, still waiting


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> You know what they say no news is good news ,,,,,, still waiting


Fingers crossed


----------



## daisy88

Chilidog, the second date refers to validity of the visa. You won't be able to travel with that visa after 2020, but you will be able to stay in Australia as permanent resident if you don't obtain the Australian citizenship in meantime. Many people from countries that do not recognise dual citizenship, keep their homecountry's citizenship and use Australian resident return visa for their travels after their original PR visa expires for travels.


----------



## K&k

So sad so very sad and empty, , husband today left to go back to greece because his tourist visa expires.On the 23 of this month its been 14 months of waiting, for a piece of paper to start a new life together.Life can be so easy for others and then for other all its like 3 steps forward and pushed 5 back


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> So sad so very sad and empty, , husband today left to go back to greece because his tourist visa expires.On the 23 of this month its been 14 months of waiting, for a piece of paper to start a new life together.Life can be so easy for others and then for other all its like 3 steps forward and pushed 5 back


So sorry to hear that, we are also waiting at the moment. 
Not sure why your application is taking longer, it's hard to say. 
We are all keeping our fingers crossed !


----------



## puresabrina

*Still waiting.*

It's feels so good to read all your posts and situations and sad at the same time.
So many people waiting to be able to spend their lives with their partner.

Our timeline:

Relationship started: August 2010
Married: July 2014 in Germany and renewal of vows December 2014 in Australia
Applied for visa (309/100): 31.05.2015
Health checked lodged: 08.07.2015
Contact from CO: 13.07.2015
CO: MB in Berlin

The only time I received word was in July with the request for a few more documents as well as the request to file my police clearance in February 2016. I am desperately hoping that once I file that clearance we finally get the visa granted. To my email with the questions why February 2016 and if that indicates any timeframe I only got the standard reply from London (not sure why London not my CO ) that the current waiting time is 10-14 months. All very frustrating 

Read today in this great forum that someone who applied in April received their approval in December. So maybe I really will be able to enter Australia in February/March to finally be with my husband (he works down under at a fly-in-fly-out job and every free minute he is with me in Europe).

All the best for each and everyone of you and I hope you will be able to be with your loved ones soon!!!


----------



## PinkLady

puresabrina said:


> Relationship started: August 2010
> Married: July 2014 in Germany and renewal of vows December 2014 in Australia
> Applied for visa (309/100): 31.05.2015
> Health checked lodged: 08.07.2015
> Contact from CO: 13.07.2015
> CO: MB in Berlin


We applied 11 days before you, so I presume we should get visa in similar time. We have different CO. 
However, we have already submitted police check and medicals.


----------



## puresabrina

PinkLady said:


> We applied 11 days before you, so I presume we should get visa in similar time. We have different CO.
> However, we have already submitted police check and medicals.


Hey PinkLady So we are for sure in the same boat . Medicals already supplied as well. Was just really strange they asked me for my police check in February. Haven't heard or read anything like that anywhere else before.
I keep you posted if I receive word from Berlin


----------



## PinkLady

puresabrina said:


> Hey PinkLady So we are for sure in the same boat . Medicals already supplied as well. Was just really strange they asked me for my police check in February. Haven't heard or read anything like that anywhere else before.
> I keep you posted if I receive word from Berlin


Just make sure you submit it like 1st of Feb, I think you should get visa after that. I have a feeling we should get visa beggining of Feb, but will see. 
Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## puresabrina

*CO*



socworkersk said:


> We have the same CO and he also asked us to do the health check on February 2016. We applied on the 25th of May.


Hey Socworkersk and Randamint, all three of us have the same CO.
Did you guys had to do any interview? I only got contacted once by my CO asking for some documents and my police clearance to be filed in February 2016 as well. My health check I had already submitted one week before he contacted me.

Did you hear anything else from him?

Cheers


----------



## socworkersk

puresabrina said:


> Hey Socworkersk and Randamint, all three of us have the same CO.
> Did you guys had to do any interview? I only got contacted once by my CO asking for some documents and my police clearance to be filed in February 2016 as well. My health check I had already submitted one week before he contacted me.
> 
> Did you hear anything else from him?
> 
> Cheers


hey puresabrina. We did not do an interview. We applied in May, our CO contacted us in July asking to fill one more form and he said to do our health check in February 2016. A couple of days ago he contacted us again and asked to have our health check sooner.


----------



## PinkLady

Omg you won't believe! I am also following London office thread and someone had been granted visa just after 6 and a half months. 
They applied 31st of May. 
I hope Berlin office will be similar in timing


----------



## puresabrina

OMG that is really getting my hopes up. First the message from socworkersk that they should provide the health check earlier and now the news from London. But I am really scared to get dissapointed. Every Email I am receiving gets my heartbeat going and am hoping its from the embassy. sooo hoping for all of us that we receive good news soon.

Other question, has anybody of you noticed the new set up of the application page? Next to my husbands details it now says approved. It looks like his part of the application of being my sponsor has been approved. Do you have that as well?


----------



## PinkLady

puresabrina said:


> OMG that is really getting my hopes up. First the message from socworkersk that they should provide the health check earlier and now the news from London. But I am really scared to get dissapointed. Every Email I am receiving gets my heartbeat going and am hoping its from the embassy. sooo hoping for all of us that we receive good news soon.
> 
> Other question, has anybody of you noticed the new set up of the application page? Next to my husbands details it now says approved. It looks like his part of the application of being my sponsor has been approved. Do you have that as well?


Yes, it looks the same. My partner is approved.


----------



## K&k

Hi to all. Today's the day 14 months and still waiting. Beginning of week had email from co they are close to finalize our application. Sad that I will be having christmas and new year without my husband, but praying that we'll have sum good news very soon merry Christmas


----------



## PinkLady

7 months and 3 days passes, let's hope we will hear something soon. We are counting days now ... 
Merry Xmas to all


----------



## PinkLady

This year was challenging. Great that we have found this forum, I've been here since February.  
Let's hope 2016 will be greater than previous years, wish you all the best. 
Hope we all here good news soon  
Happy new year everyone x


----------



## K&k

PinkLady said:


> This year was challenging. Great that we have found this forum, I've been here since February.
> Let's hope 2016 will be greater than previous years, wish you all the best.
> Hope we all here good news soon
> Happy new year everyone


Happy new year !!!!!!!!!!!
October 23 2014 
2nd new year for us in the forum


----------



## randamint

puresabrina said:


> Hey Socworkersk and Randamint, all three of us have the same CO.
> Did you guys had to do any interview? I only got contacted once by my CO asking for some documents and my police clearance to be filed in February 2016 as well. My health check I had already submitted one week before he contacted me.
> 
> Did you hear anything else from him?
> 
> Cheers


Hi! No interview yet. My husband had to start his job in Australia in January so we moved away from Finland and I'm waiting with my parents in the US while we wait to figure out what's next.

But he did contact us. In a surprise move, M contacted us in December and said to go ahead with the criminal background check and the health check (this had previously been requested for February) so that gave us a bit of hope! And thankfully, I had already scheduled my health check in Finland for December right before we left Finland as there weren't any panel approved doctors in my home state in the US. Phew!

I just completed my application and uploaded all of the requested documents. Now, I suppose it's just a waiting game. I'll definitely let you know if I hear anything else.


----------



## Maggie-May24

*Reminder* - please do not include your CO's name in your posts, only initials are allowed. Thank you.


----------



## PinkLady

Hey Randamint, 

When did you apply..?


----------



## randamint

Maggie-May24 said:


> *Reminder* - please do not include your CO's name in your posts, only initials are allowed. Thank you.


Sorry, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## randamint

PinkLady said:


> Hey Randamint,
> 
> When did you apply..?


I applied in June.


----------



## rainman8

Applied February 20 2015 (Italy)
Approved December 2015
11 months


----------



## K&k

So very quiet in the promising land (berlin embassy) has anyone herd anything or gotten their grants!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkLady

I am not sure why it's so quiet, it's worrying. 
Maybe there are granting visas, but not everyone is on this forum.


----------



## K&k

Well guys 14 1/2 months has flown by, since we've applied and we're still waiting waiting waiting!!!!!! 
Anyboby alse through berlin waiting from October 2014????????

JUST ASKING!!!!!!


----------



## K&k

Does anyone know whats happening this month no grants giong in berlin nor London its very very worring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K&k

Oh my god 
Oh my god
VISA GRANTED VISA GRANTED
MY HUSBANDS COMING HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish

Comgrats!! About time they granted it!!


----------



## PinkLady

K&k said:


> Oh my god
> Oh my god
> VISA GRANTED VISA GRANTED
> MY HUSBANDS COMING HOME!!!!!!!


Omg congratulations !!!! You really deserve it  
Who was your CO?


----------



## K&k

Thanks guys !!!!!!!!!!!
309 granted just 3 days before closing 15 months
Co: AG


----------



## PinkLady

You must be super happy


----------



## K&k

PinkLady said:


> You must be super happy


Theres no words to describe it pinklady
It was a long wait, but woth it in the end
I wish that it will come to you soon ill keep an eye out I wont leave you alone here 
All the best to you all who still waiting for their visa to be granted


----------



## puresabrina

*Congrats*



K&k said:


> Oh my god
> Oh my god
> VISA GRANTED VISA GRANTED
> MY HUSBANDS COMING HOME!!!!!!!


SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!

You sure waited long enough. All the best for you and your husband!


----------



## ady90

Lol K&k, it's funny how your two consecutive posts were alarmed/worried/panicked and the third one was the visa grant. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## PinkLady

puresabrina said:


> Hey Socworkersk and Randamint, all three of us have the same CO.
> Did you guys had to do any interview? I only got contacted once by my CO asking for some documents and my police clearance to be filed in February 2016 as well. My health check I had already submitted one week before he contacted me.
> 
> Did you hear anything else from him?
> 
> Cheers


Hey guys, 
We all applied in May 2015.... Any news...? 
This month was sooooo quiet!


----------



## randamint

PinkLady said:


> Hey guys,
> We all applied in May 2015.... Any news...?
> This month was sooooo quiet!


No news for us in the last month. Hoping that no news is good news. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## socworkersk

Hey guys!
My husband and son are going to have their health check in February. We informed our CO that due to certain circumstances I can not leave with my family before June. He asked us to send new police checks, so that when their visa is granted they would have a later entry date.
Fingers crossed to all of us!!!


----------



## Pauci

*888 stat decs Berlin*

Hi all!
I am nearly ready to lodge our 309/100 visa application online (directed to Berlin since we live in Italy)

On the berlin website it clearly states NOT to hand in any 888 Stat decs unless asked for them.
see here about half way down the page:

Partner Checklist - Relationship De Facto

What are peoples experiences with this? Did they hand in anyway or not? Have people recives requests for 888's after their application was lodged?

Cheers!!


----------



## PinkLady

Good news everyone! 

Visa granted    
Applied via Berlin 20 May 2015 
Visa granted 1st feb 2016 
Total 8.5 months 
Super happy


----------



## PinkLady

Pauci said:


> Hi all!
> I am nearly ready to lodge our 309/100 visa application online (directed to Berlin since we live in Italy)
> 
> On the berlin website it clearly states NOT to hand in any 888 Stat decs unless asked for them.
> see here about half way down the page:
> 
> Partner Checklist - Relationship De Facto
> 
> What are peoples experiences with this? Did they hand in anyway or not? Have people recives requests for 888's after their application was lodged?
> 
> Cheers!!


I've attached 888 ...


----------



## Daniel_

PinkLady said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> Visa granted
> Applied via Berlin 20 May 2015
> Visa granted 1st feb 2016
> Total 8.5 months
> Super happy


Congrats 

We applied one week before you via Berlin, still waiting.
When did you do your meds and policecheck?


----------



## Island Girl

PinkLady said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> Visa granted
> Applied via Berlin 20 May 2015
> Visa granted 1st feb 2016
> Total 8.5 months
> Super happy


Wow Pink Lady! Congratulations to you and your partner! I am so happy for you!


----------



## puresabrina

*Update*

Hi everyone

I actually managed to lodge my police clearance with translation today. (As requested to file it in February). BUT since I had already attached more then 60 documents to my online application the system did not let me upload another document. So I sent the scan by email to my CO. 
And he is on vacation   He won't return till 8.2.
Had the same last time I relplied to a request from him and he was out of office for a couple of weeks. 
A bit frustrating since they write your application won't suffer but I guess no one will check his files/emails/applications till he is back.

I keep you posted

All the best and good luck with your applications

Sabrina


----------



## puresabrina

pinklady said:


> good news everyone!
> 
> Visa granted
> applied via berlin 20 may 2015
> visa granted 1st feb 2016
> total 8.5 months
> super happy


congrats!!!!!! We applied 11 days after you so the next two weeks will be nerve wrecking


----------



## Daniel_

Applied via Berlin 15th May 2015 
Visa granted 1st Feb 2016


----------



## puresabrina

OMG OMG OMG Berlin was really busy today. I just received my grant email!!!!!!

I am going mental atm. SOOO HAPPY!!


----------



## PinkLady

Guys, congratulations! My birthday is in 4 days - We are both super happy with my partner. 
Bought tickets already..... flying to Brisbane tomorrow !!!!!!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## remik

PinkLady said:


> Guys, congratulations! My birthday is in 4 days - We are both super happy with my partner.
> Bought tickets already..... flying to Brisbane tomorrow !!!!!!!!! Cant wait!


of high flights


----------



## Mish

PinkLady said:


> Guys, congratulations! My birthday is in 4 days - We are both super happy with my partner.
> Bought tickets already..... flying to Brisbane tomorrow !!!!!!!!! Cant wait!


Just a tip. Make sure you don't wear warm clothes. Today it is 95% humidity and 40C!!


----------



## Island Girl

PinkLady said:


> Guys, congratulations! My birthday is in 4 days - We are both super happy with my partner.
> Bought tickets already..... flying to Brisbane tomorrow !!!!!!!!! Cant wait!


Happy Advanced Birthday, Pink Lady!


----------



## K&k

PinkLady said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> Visa granted
> Applied via Berlin 20 May 2015
> Visa granted 1st feb 2016
> Total 8.5 months
> Super happy


Yehhhhhhhh thats great good luck for your new life down under 
My husband arrived yesturday all good


----------



## Pauci

Hi all!

Congratulations to everyone who received their visas the other day 

I am almost ready to lodge my application, just adding word documents to all my evidence pdfs explaining a little about each piece of evidence to make it nice and clear. Then I am done 

Is it fine just to write a few lines to outline what our CO is looking at in each pdf or do I have sign them all ?

We also have a joint relationship statement which is signed etc. 
These extra word docs are just a bit of insite really.


----------



## chamasebnik

Hello 
Looks like we're at about the same stage at the moment. I'm just finishing some final details in my statement and still waiting on a couple stat.decs before we apply. I just got super excited reading about everyone applying in May just received their PR 1st of feb, hope that's us in about 9 months!

Thanks for the tip to write a doc explaining all the proof, I think I'll make a doc like that too. Hadn't thought about doing that though, so thank you very much! I'm also keen to know if all PDFs need to be signed, because I just scanned everything without thinking about signing them..

Good luck! I'm sure we'll bump into each other on here again soon.



Pauci said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received their visas the other day
> 
> I am almost ready to lodge my application, just adding word documents to all my evidence pdfs explaining a little about each piece of evidence to make it nice and clear. Then I am done
> 
> Is it fine just to write a few lines to outline what our CO is looking at in each pdf or do I have sign them all ?
> 
> We also have a joint relationship statement which is signed etc.
> These extra word docs are just a bit of insite really.


----------



## Pauci

chamasebnik said:


> Hello
> Looks like we're at about the same stage at the moment. I'm just finishing some final details in my statement and still waiting on a couple stat.decs before we apply. I just got super excited reading about everyone applying in May just received their PR 1st of feb, hope that's us in about 9 months!
> 
> Thanks for the tip to write a doc explaining all the proof, I think I'll make a doc like that too. Hadn't thought about doing that though, so thank you very much! I'm also keen to know if all PDFs need to be signed, because I just scanned everything without thinking about signing them..
> 
> Good luck! I'm sure we'll bump into each other on here again soon.


Hiya!

I did my application online on the 9th yippie! So just a long wait now I guess.... 9 months from now will bring us to November!!

The explanations wrote for each bit of evidence I pick up from someone else here, it's a great idea. After I did it, it made much more sense and the evidence seemed clearer.

So I made about 20-30 PDFs in total. In each PDF was either our scanned id documents like passports, birth certs etc. or our evidence, receipts, bank statements, card from other people etc.

For example one of our PDFs was our Edreams booking confirmation from a trip to Aus and some matching boarding passes, so the first page was a word doc (turned into a PDF) with a simple heading and then a paragraph explaining a bit about when we went, why we went, who paid for what and then we both signed it with our name and date.

We only signed the writing part of the PDFs because I thought it was better to be safe than sorry. No word doc was necissary for any of the id documents like passports, licences etc as they are pretty self explanatory. But as for the all the actual scanned evidence I didn't sign any of those, I don't think you have to. Just scanned is fine or cert copies if you are sending your application via post.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## chamasebnik

Pauci said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I did my application online on the 9th yippie! So just a long wait now I guess.... 9 months from now will bring us to November!!
> 
> The explanations wrote for each bit of evidence I pick up from someone else here, it's a great idea. After I did it, it made much more sense and the evidence seemed clearer.
> 
> So I made about 20-30 PDFs in total. In each PDF was either our scanned id documents like passports, birth certs etc. or our evidence, receipts, bank statements, card from other people etc.
> 
> For example one of our PDFs was our Edreams booking confirmation from a trip to Aus and some matching boarding passes, so the first page was a word doc (turned into a PDF) with a simple heading and then a paragraph explaining a bit about when we went, why we went, who paid for what and then we both signed it with our name and date.
> 
> We only signed the writing part of the PDFs because I thought it was better to be safe than sorry. No word doc was necissary for any of the id documents like passports, licences etc as they are pretty self explanatory. But as for the all the actual scanned evidence I didn't sign any of those, I don't think you have to. Just scanned is fine or cert copies if you are sending your application via post.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Thanks so much for all your tips! Did you include stat.decs on form 888? And did you include police checks already? 
I just pplied for my Australian police check now, so prob wont receive it for another 3 weeks or so, but I want to send the application this weekend if possible. Can we upload more pdfs later?


----------



## Pauci

chamasebnik said:


> Thanks so much for all your tips! Did you include stat.decs on form 888? And did you include police checks already?
> I just pplied for my Australian police check now, so prob wont receive it for another 3 weeks or so, but I want to send the application this weekend if possible. Can we upload more pdfs later?


I didn't include stat decs because it said not to on the Berlin website... But I mentioned in our joint statement they we can provide them on request from mum, dad etc. I don't know why they don't want them because it seems like a pretty important piece of evidence in my opinion. Better that you did them I think.
Police checks are done and submitted, my partner who is the applicant is italian so there are two police checks to do. I am the sponsor so I didn't do a police check... I don't think sponsors need to (I hope not) ??

You can add PDFs and extra stuff when ever you want obviously the most important stuff within the first few weeks ( I have read 28 days in many other threads) then if you have extra evidence as the year goes on you can add it in if you want to. I think it should be fine to do the application this weekend and then add in the police check, especially since it's not even 100% explained whether we are to hand those in first or wait to be asked for them.
Medicals, are you waiting to be asked for those? I am, I guess when we receive the email we can make an appointment and hope it doesn't take to long....

Do you know that all your PDFs much be under 5mb and no more than 60 files all together?


----------



## alex01

Pauci said:


> I didn't include stat decs because it said not to on the Berlin website... But I mentioned in our joint statement they we can provide them on request from mum, dad etc. I don't know why they don't want them because it seems like a pretty important piece of evidence in my opinion. Better that you did them I think.
> Police checks are done and submitted, my partner who is the applicant is italian so there are two police checks to do. I am the sponsor so I didn't do a police check... I don't think sponsors need to (I hope not) ??


Like you said, they mention not to include the stat decs, unless you are asked to by a CO, so I wouldn't add them (my wife didn't add them and her visa was granted in around 8 months).

The Police checks are only for the applicant. You don't need to do one


----------



## chamasebnik

Thanks for your info Pauci and Alex01! I've got 4 stat.decs from people we know from Australia, but maybe I'll leave them out then and just write a note saying I'm happy to attach them if they want to see them. Don't want to annoy them and include more documents than what they want. This visa thing is full on though. Been working on it every spare minute I've had all weekend, and still haven't completed everything. I realised a few of my documents were over 5mb (thanks for pointing that out to me Pauci) so had to fix a few things to make sure they all fit. Think I'll end at about 40docs, so still have room to attach more. Can't wait to tell everyone the application has been sent off because this is doing my head in!


----------



## chamasebnik

Ok, so the application has been sent off and I guess our long months of waiting are ahead of us now. I left out the 888 and haven't ordered the health check yet, otherwise I think it's all complete  I can finally relax again!


----------



## Sophia123

Hi everyone,

I am new in this forum. I am currently gathering all the documents for a PMV. I am German, my partner Australian. We have almost all documents ready just waiting for the translation of my police check. Browsing through this forum makes me a bit nervous regarding the amount of relationship evidence that a few people provided. I met my finance last year in Australia while I was working over there for a few months. So we spent a few weeks together there as a couple and afterwards we met again during a 4 weeks holiday in Asia where he proposed. So we basically have pictures and some bills from the trip and of course Skype/Facetime/iMessages (contact every day), but nothing like engagement videos, joint bank accounts and so on and so forth. From what I read about PMV this is not necessarily required for this visa, but I am a bit worried that our evidence isn't enough. We couldn't be together due to work committments, but mine is over in May and then I will go back to Australia for 3 months on a tourist visa which I will mention of course. Has anyone ever heard of the case where the CO was not happy with the amount of evidence provided? Many thanks in advance


----------



## manu167

Hi All,
I am new on this form,i would like to share my situation,i applied partner visa on 23 November 2014,since then we have submitted all the documents they required and my husband has done his interview last year in December 2015 and i am still waiting for his visa,today we completed months i am really worried about it and i e-mailed to my CO last week she said its still under processing i will let you know if i need any information or documents required...........such a big pain for me i am Australain permanent resident my husband visited me last year in August on his tourist visa..still waiting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naerys

Hey guys,

my application lodged on February 11, 2016. The same day I got a receipt of the money that they took out of my credit card.
The e-mail that it was sent from had the name CK on it so it is [email protected]au (it is off course the real name I can see but here just initials). Do you guys had this too? Does this mean she is my CO?

Thanks


----------



## manu167

Naerys said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my application lodged on February 11, 2016. The same day I got a receipt of the money that they took out of my credit card.
> The e-mail that it was sent from had the name CK on it so it is [email protected] (it is off course the real name I can see but here just initials). Do you guys had this too? Does this mean she is my CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Naerys..
Mine one was simple from immigration.


----------



## manu167

HELP ME GUYZ....
I am new on this forum and i would like to share my situation.Applied for partner visa from Berlin 23 November 2014,we have submitted all the documents they required and my husband has done his medical.police clearance and interview last year December 2015.Today we have completed 15 months and i am still waiting.!!!!!!!! i contacted my case officer and she said its still under processing i will let you know if i need any information or documents required. Anybody any ideas what should i have to do now....processing time was 10-14 month..my husband visited me in august 2015 on his visitor visa,since then i am still waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## Naerys

manu167 said:


> Hi Naerys..
> Mine one was simple from immigration.


Thanks manu 

hope that you and your partner are soon coming together, seems like a long waiting period


----------



## manu167

Yeah Naerys, its too late..loosing hope!!


----------



## Naerys

manu167 said:


> Yeah its too late..loosing hope!!


Is your partner from a high risk country maybe? I think that takes longer sometimes.


----------



## manu167

Naerys said:


> Is your partner from a high risk country maybe? I think that takes longer sometimes.


Yeah he is from India now living and working in Italy,but shouldn't take that long!!!! we turned to 16th month yesterday. i don't know how long they will take to grant visa!


----------



## Pauci

alex01 said:


> Like you said, they mention not to include the stat decs, unless you are asked to by a CO, so I wouldn't add them (my wife didn't add them and her visa was granted in around 8 months).
> 
> The Police checks are only for the applicant. You don't need to do one


Great thanks so much Alex01!


----------



## Pauci

chamasebnik said:


> Ok, so the application has been sent off and I guess our long months of waiting are ahead of us now. I left out the 888 and haven't ordered the health check yet, otherwise I think it's all complete  I can finally relax again!


You are in the same position as me! I guess now we just wait until they ask for other documents and or medicals.


----------



## Pauci

Naerys said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my application lodged on February 11, 2016. The same day I got a receipt of the money that they took out of my credit card.
> The e-mail that it was sent from had the name CK on it so it is [email protected] (it is off course the real name I can see but here just initials). Do you guys had this too? Does this mean she is my CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Naerys, We didn't get that email, I got a acknowledgement of application email from an automatic email address


----------



## socworkersk

Naerys said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my application lodged on February 11, 2016. The same day I got a receipt of the money that they took out of my credit card.
> The e-mail that it was sent from had the name CK on it so it is [email protected] (it is off course the real name I can see but here just initials). Do you guys had this too? Does this mean she is my CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Naerys. We had this email too and CK is not your CO. I think she is responsible only for the payments.


----------



## chamasebnik

Pauci said:


> You are in the same position as me! I guess now we just wait until they ask for other documents and or medicals.


That's great Pauci! When did you apply? I'm waiting for an email from my CO, just hoping we'll be one of the people that only have to wait like 8-9 months. Our relationship is pretty straight forward, so don't think they would question anything really. We're thinking of moving to Australia in October, but I'm a bit worried since I can only be there on a visitor visa for 3 months.. Not sure what I'll do if I have to leave before the PR gets approved


----------



## chamasebnik

Oooh I just realised that with the visitor visa I can visit for 3 months at a time, for up to a year. So actually, as long as I travel to NZ after staying for 3 months I can go straight back to AUS after a short trip out of the country without having to get a new visa?


----------



## ElliG

Hi all,

I have been a lurker but this forum has given me so much help during the waiting time that I can't not at least update this thread with my dates. So here it is:

Date of application: 12 June 2015
CO assigned: 29 June 2015
Visa granted: 1 March 2016, subclass 100
Entry date: till 11 September 2016
Police certificates attached with the application, earliest expiring 5 March 2015
Medicals attached 2 weeks after CO assignment.


We didn't fill out form 888, we weren't interviewed. Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## panumanu

ElliG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a lurker but this forum has given me so much help during the waiting time that I can't not at least update this thread with my dates. So here it is:
> 
> Date of application: 12 June 2015
> CO assigned: 29 June 2015
> Visa granted: 1 March 2016, subclass 100
> Entry date: till 11 September 2016
> Police certificates attached with the application, earliest expiring 5 March 2015
> Medicals attached 2 weeks after CO assignment.
> 
> We didn't fill out form 888, we weren't interviewed. Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congratulations on your visa! Your post got my hopes up as I applied a week before you. Do you mind me asking who was your CO?


----------



## ElliG

Thanks panumanu. Our CO was BJ. Your grant should be right around the corner


----------



## panumanu

ElliG said:


> Thanks panumanu. Our CO was BJ. Your grant should be right around the corner


Got granted today afternoon, subclass 100 so yea it was just around the corner


----------



## ElliG

Congratulations to you too! Great news for both of us then.


----------



## ritarita

Congrats to all! I received my visa as well today Very happy! It took 8 months and a day.


----------



## randamint

We just received our email as well! I'm in Australia at the moment visiting my husband so our message was instructing me to leave Australia within a certain time frame so my visa can be finalized. Good news and a bit of a surprise! We applied in June of 2015. We're still waiting to hear if they've granted me temporary or permanent status (we've been together for seven years and are being considered for permanent status), but they won't tell us until I leave the country and the visa has been granted. 

Congratulations everyone who received an email today and good luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## PinkLady

Congrats to all  what an amazing feeling it is hey..? 
We have been in Australia already a month after last months grant  
So happy to hear more good news here x


----------



## socworkersk

Hi!!! 
We got our grant today.

Date of application: 25 May 2015
CO assigned: 13 July 2015
Visa granted: 10 March 2016, subclass 100
Entry date: till 20 January 2017


----------



## K&k

socworkersk said:


> Hi!!!
> We got our grant today.
> 
> Date of application: 25 May 2015
> CO assigned: 13 July 2015
> Visa granted: 10 March 2016, subclass 100
> Entry date: till 20 January 2017


Thats great guys, welcome back home, and good luck with your new start in life


----------



## socworkersk

K&k said:


> Thats great guys, welcome back home, and good luck with your new start in life


Thank you K&K


----------



## Pauci

chamasebnik said:


> That's great Pauci! When did you apply? I'm waiting for an email from my CO, just hoping we'll be one of the people that only have to wait like 8-9 months. Our relationship is pretty straight forward, so don't think they would question anything really. We're thinking of moving to Australia in October, but I'm a bit worried since I can only be there on a visitor visa for 3 months.. Not sure what I'll do if I have to leave before the PR gets approved


Chamasebnik, I applied on the 9th Feb, you? Still haven't heard anything yet 
The immi account status just says application received, and my sponsor one says application submitted. I want to get the medicals out of the way so then it's all done.
Hopefully Oct,Nov we should get the visa, let's hope!!!


----------



## Naerys

I also applied in February, on the 11th. I want to hear something from them so much 
I'll let you know if I hear something, and am excited to hear from you too


----------



## chamasebnik

I applied on the 16th, so I'm right behind you guys in the line. Keep checking every day to see if I got an email, but I guess I can just try and forget about it for a while then since neither of you guys have heard anything yet.. Can it just be November already!


----------



## Sophia123

chamasebnik said:


> I applied on the 16th, so I'm right behind you guys in the line. Keep checking every day to see if I got an email, but I guess I can just try and forget about it for a while then since neither of you guys have heard anything yet.. Can it just be November already!


Hi guys,

I applied at the 26th of February and haven't heard anything either. I applied via post and just got a notification that they received my application. I will go to Australia at the end of April on a Tourist visa. I hoped to get the medical done by then. However, doesn't look like that atm. Do you know if I could do them in Australia (although a bit ridiculous as even if they would find something I would be already in the country)


----------



## chamasebnik

Did anyone hear from their CO yet? It's taking too long, I need to hear from someone, lol! 

Sophia, I'm pretty sure you can do them in Australia as well, but maybe someone who knows a bit more about all this can say more about it. Are you going there forever in April? We had to make some change of plans so looks like we're planning to do the big move in September, which will also be way before the PR gets granted. I guess I'll just have a nice trip to New Zealand in November


----------



## Sophia123

No, still no reply. And I won't go for good. I will stay for 3 months on a eVisitor Visa that I got granted last week. I will then go back to Germany until I get my PMV, which will be hopefully October/November this year. I really hope, we will here from them soon ..


----------



## bmcgowra

Sophia123 said:


> No, still no reply. And I won't go for good. I will stay for 3 months on a eVisitor Visa that I got granted last week. I will then go back to Germany until I get my PMV, which will be hopefully October/November this year. I really hope, we will here from them soon ..


Berlin is mostly case officer BJ, I think. I had some contact with her during my long waiting period and she was always nice and professional. Last time I didn't hear anything and she was on vacation. So let's wait and see


----------



## Pauci

Still nothing 
On immi account, my partners (the applicant) says application received, and on mine (the sponsor) it just says submitted. 
I want to get the medical over and done with!


----------



## chamasebnik

Pauci said:


> Still nothing
> On immi account, my partners (the applicant) says application received, and on mine (the sponsor) it just says submitted.
> I want to get the medical over and done with!


I just checked ours and mine says application received and my husband's says submitted. So I assume that's what they all do. I guess I don't have to worry then, since no one heard anything yet, but I'll be much more calm once I hear from them.


----------



## bmcgowra

chamasebnik said:


> I just checked ours and mine says application received and my husband's says submitted. So I assume that's what they all do. I guess I don't have to worry then, since no one heard anything yet, but I'll be much more calm once I hear from them.


When I applied in June 2015, I also only heard from them one month later. I had some correspondence with my CO and my status says the same as yours.


----------



## Brausefrosch

bmcgowra said:


> When I applied in June 2015, I also only heard from them one month later. I had some correspondence with my CO and my status says the same as yours.


Is it weird that it has been 5 months (applied Nov 2015) and I haven't had any communication with a CO whatsoever?

Also, when I click on either my application or my partner's application on my immi account, it opens up the details and next to my fiancé's name it says 'approved'. Same for you guys?


----------



## chicken999

Brausefrosch said:


> Is it weird that it has been 5 months (applied Nov 2015) and I haven't had any communication with a CO whatsoever? Also, when I click on either my application or my partner's application on my immi account, it opens up the details and next to my fiancé's name it says 'approved'. Same for you guys?


Is your fiancé the sponsor? Maybe it means he/she's approved as a sponsor?

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## Brausefrosch

chicken999 said:


> Is your fiancé the sponsor? Maybe it means he/she's approved as a sponsor?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


Yes, he is the sponsor. I really hope so!


----------



## Rickster

Hey guys,

Today we got our grant notification!! So happy.

I will provide a timeline for the ones interested.

Application date:27 June 2015
Grant date: 4 April 2016
Interview: No interview
Visa: 309


----------



## beefcake

Rickster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today we got our grant notification!! So happy.
> 
> I will provide a timeline for the ones interested.
> 
> Application date:27 June 2015
> Grant date: 4 April 2016
> Interview: No interview
> Visa: 309


Hi Rickster,

May I ask who your CO was? 
I have a feeling that files are being allocated to a CO depending on the difficulty of the case. I noticed that Case Officer BJ has an average processing time of about 8-9 months, whereas AG processed one in 15 months (K&K's case) but I'm missing other cases from her to establish a reliable average figure. Perhaps AG gets the more difficult cases and hence why her processing times are longer??
Has anyone else meticulously followed this forum as I did and does agree with my theory?


----------



## Rickster

beefcake said:


> Hi Rickster,
> 
> May I ask who your CO was?
> I have a feeling that files are being allocated to a CO depending on the difficulty of the case. I noticed that Case Officer BJ has an average processing time of about 8-9 months, whereas AG processed one in 15 months (K&K's case) but I'm missing other cases from her to establish a reliable average figure. Perhaps AG gets the more difficult cases and hence why her processing times are longer??
> Has anyone else meticulously followed this forum as I did and does agree with my theory?


Hey!

Of course, my CO was AG. I haven't received any communication from her other than requesting my medicals.


----------



## beefcake

Rickster said:


> Hey!
> 
> Of course, my CO was AG. I haven't received any communication from her other than requesting my medicals.


Oh wow, this does disproof my theory then! I also have AG as my CO. We applied 2 months after you. Just one more thing - at what stage during your application did she request the medicals from you?


----------



## Rickster

beefcake said:


> Oh wow, this does disproof my theory then! I also have AG as my CO. We applied 2 months after you. Just one more thing - at what stage during your application did she request the medicals from you?


She requested my medicals approximately one month after lodging my visa, I forgot the exact date. I applied at the end of June and I received the request one month later.


----------



## beefcake

Rickster said:


> She requested my medicals approximately one month after lodging my visa, I forgot the exact date. I applied at the end of June and I received the request one month later.


Oh well, she hasn't requested them from me yet. I hope this is not a bad sign 

Congrats to you anyways!


----------



## Rickster

beefcake said:


> Oh well, she hasn't requested them from me yet. I hope this is not a bad sign
> 
> Congrats to you anyways!


Thank you! I am sure it is not a bad sign! You will get your visa soon too.


----------



## bmcgowra

Today we got our grant notification.

Application date:26 June 2015
Grant date: 8 April 2016
Interview: No interview
Visa: 100


----------



## chamasebnik

Hello! Did anyone that applied jan-feb-march hear anything yet?


----------



## mawo77

Hello, I just joined the forum, but have been lurking for a while now.

I just joined to notify those who were asking that I also have not heard anything about our visa. No CO assignment and no correspondence.

Application date is 4 Feb. 2016.

My partner and I both live in Berlin, Germany.

I guess it's just normal at the moment. (Although I am relieved to hear others are in the same boat!)


----------



## Wafflel

Has anyone that applied in Jan/Feb/March heard anything?

Fiance and I applied start of April, seeing those who haven't heard a word after a couple months is certainly distressing...


----------



## Naerys

Hey I applied on 11th February and didn't hear anything yet either :/

Hope we'll hear something soon.


----------



## beefcake

If you haven't heard anything from your CO yet that is actually a pretty good sign - they are satisfied with what you have provided in your application at the start and will contact you once they start process your case. Just because they haven't requested your medicals yet, doesn't mean that your application will take longer. Current processing times are about 9 months if you have a straight forward case (looking at previous cases here in the forum).
Everyone should also remember not send them unnecessary emails enquiring about their status - the more emails they have to respond to, the less time they spend working on your (everyone's) case, hence the longer you may have to wait for your visa grant.


----------



## Pauci

Hi all!!
I applied on the 9th February, we still haven't heard a word. Although I did notice a change and wanted to see if one else who applied around the same time has noticed, when you log into your immi account (the applicant) on the right hand side of the screen where your application info is, is a small blue arrow under select actions, click on that and select view application....then when the next page opens on the left hand side of the screen it has the applicants name first in bold and then under that the sponsors name in bold and date of births, as of about a month ago next to the sponsors name which is mine, it says approved. That is good right??


----------



## Brausefrosch

Pauci said:


> Hi all!!
> I applied on the 9th February, we still haven't heard a word. Although I did notice a change and wanted to see if one else who applied around the same time has noticed, when you log into your immi account (the applicant) on the right hand side of the screen where your application info is, is a small blue arrow under select actions, click on that and select view application....then when the next page opens on the left hand side of the screen it has the applicants name first in bold and then under that the sponsors name in bold and date of births, as of about a month ago next to the sponsors name which is mine, it says approved. That is good right??


Same for my fiance (sponsor) and me. I'm hoping it's good  'approved' can't be bad.


----------



## Wafflel

Brausefrosch said:


> Same for my fiance (sponsor) and me. I'm hoping it's good  'approved' can't be bad.


You applied in November and still haven't heard a word?

wow...that's really worrying, how are you two coping?


----------



## Brausefrosch

Wafflel said:


> You applied in November and still haven't heard a word?
> 
> wow...that's really worrying, how are you two coping?


Hey Wafflel,

It's definitely not cool to be waiting so long, but we are not worried at all.

When we applied in November we were told that the waiting times are 10 - 14 months in Berlin and that we will only hear from our CO if they require something, like more evidence, medicals (which I already submitted + police certificates), etc so since we haven't heard a word, I am assuming our application is fine.

It's been 6 months and I am hoping to get our visa once we hit the 10 months mark, but who knows. Some people get it earlier, some people even longer. Can't do nothing for except wait and worrying and stressing is not healthy. 

From http://germany.embassy.gov.au/beln/target_engl.html

"As a guide, the current minimum expected processing time for Partner Migration visas at the Australian Embassy in Berlin (and the Europe Region) is 10 - 14 months for most applications, from the date the application is lodged.

Note that actual processing times will vary due to a variety of factors, and more complex cases which require an interview or referral of documents in relation to health and character requirements may take much longer. We aim to finalise applications as quickly as possible. However, we are unable to guarantee that an application will be finalised by a particular date."


----------



## atgreg

Hi Berliners, thought I'd post a bit of an update;

just got granted our 820 visa here in Sydney 

we applied for a PMV through Berlin in Dec 2014, it was granted in Sept 2015, Anette arrived here in Oz in December, we were Married in March, applied for the 820 10 days ago and it was approved today.

Hang in there, it works out eventually and Berlin is 1 of the faster embassies for grants


----------



## Naerys

Hey guys!

I got an email from the embassy today. They are requiring some additional stuff and the medicals. 

So I guess it is going foward 
I applied at February 11

Happy Greetings

Naerys


----------



## Wafflel

Naerys said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I got an email from the embassy today. They are requiring some additional stuff and the medicals.
> 
> So I guess it is going foward
> I applied at February 11
> 
> Happy Greetings
> 
> Naerys


Have you been assigned a case officer?


----------



## Naerys

Wafflel said:


> Have you been assigned a case officer?


Yes, at least I think so.
Someone was Greeting with a name, but I only know the first name which is D. so I am not entirely sure, but who else would tell me to do my medicals if not my case officer right? 

Hope all of you get a reply soon too


----------



## Pauci

Naerys said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I got an email from the embassy today. They are requiring some additional stuff and the medicals.
> 
> So I guess it is going foward
> I applied at February 11
> 
> Happy Greetings
> 
> Naerys


Naerys you lucky duck!! 
I applied on February 9th but still no email for us  
At least now you can get your medicals done, one less thing for you to worry about! What other info did they ask you for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Naerys

There was some confusion if I have lived more than 12 months ousite of Germany in the last 10 years. But I already cleared that up with my CO.

So I am going to have my medicals next week Tuesday, 07.06. 
Very excited. 
My CO's initials are D.W. 
I wrote her on Friday and got a reply back today, so I think that's a good sign that she is a fast CO... well we will see 

Hope you guys get some Info soon


----------



## chamasebnik

I got an email today! A request to have my medicals done  My case officer is K, not sure about last name yet. Looks like we're slowly getting somewhere


----------



## Wafflel

chamasebnik said:


> I got an email today! A request to have my medicals done  My case officer is K, not sure about last name yet. Looks like we're slowly getting somewhere


What date did you apply?


----------



## V123

Have any of the August / September 2015 applicants received their grants yet?
We are Oct 12 applicants so just seeing where the queue is up to


----------



## chamasebnik

Wafflel said:


> What date did you apply?


16. February ☺


----------



## V123

chamasebnik said:


> Oooh I just realised that with the visitor visa I can visit for 3 months at a time, for up to a year. So actually, as long as I travel to NZ after staying for 3 months I can go straight back to AUS after a short trip out of the country without having to get a new visa?


You can actually apply for special visitors visas of up to 6 months or up to 12 months without having to leave the country after 3 months or anytime in between. You would only have to travel out of the country once your partner visa is almost ready so you can re-enter on that visa

For the extended visitor visa you just have to show that it is financially possible and you will be supported even though you won't be working, and that you won't overstay. For example when my partner visited me for 4 months in Australia I wrote a cover letter saying that i would be providing free accommodation and had funds to support him in case of problems. and sent a copy of bank statement. He also sent evidence of scheduled work for when he returned to his country so they knew he wouldn't overstay. It only took them 24 hours to approve.

SO it would be similar, only that you would say you would leave the country as soon as you hear that your partner visa is ready and then re-enter a few days later


----------



## Denalane87

Hi guys 

I got my visa grant yesterday on the 2nd June. I got granted the Partner visa subclass 100. At the time of application my Partner and I had been together for 4 years.

Application date: 25th June 2015
Country of applicant: Switzerland (low risk)
Health check completed: January 2016
Police clearance completed: January 2016
Entry date: December 2016

We are soooo relieved. That was such a long wait.
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## V123

Denalane87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday on the 2nd June. I got granted the Partner visa subclass 100. At the time of application my Partner and I had been together for 4 years.
> 
> Application date: 25th June 2015
> Country of applicant: Switzerland (low risk)
> Health check completed: January 2016
> Police clearance completed: January 2016
> Entry date: December 2016
> 
> We are soooo relieved. That was such a long wait.
> Good luck to all of you.


Congratulations!
Oh wow! maybe the wait times are a bit longer than I thought! We were hoping for 8 to 9 months and we applied in Oct 2015, so sounds like they are still working on June applicants. oh well!
Enjoy Aus!


----------



## Physalis

Hi,
I received an Email from our CO yesterday.
She requested Medicals and Police clearance from a few countries I stayed.
We submitted our application end of January 2016. 

I am so happy. Also that no further information is required for now. Guess that is a good sign.

Hope we are all getting there soon!


----------



## asoriah

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd add my info here as well, since I've just hopped on the visa bandwagon.

Submitted my 309 June 2nd. Still uploading files. Uploading and organizing files has been a nightmare since I didn't expect the system to be organized the way that it is. I'm waiting on getting a few documents translated, and then all of my documents will be uploaded and ready for a CO to read.

I've read on this forum that it's suggested to upload all documents within two weeks of applying, so I'm hoping to hit that deadline just in case. Part of me is hoping that if all docs are uploaded the first time around when someone looks at the application, it may speed up the process. 

I'm going to do my medical in about three months, which I think may be around the time that I'll be asked for it, and it hopefully won't expire before I get my visa granted (if it gets granted). I've also sent for my FBI background check April 12th and I should receive it within three months, hopefully. My Swedish background check should arrive within a few weeks. 

I've prepared as much as I can to make this process as quick and painless as possible, and hopefully it pays off! Either way, my partner and I will be over the moon whenever it is I get this visa!


----------



## zakali

Hi guys,

It is time to feedback. Got the 309 visa granted on the 8th of June. 

Application date: 3rd October 2015
CO: assigned a few days after the submission, Klaus 
Health examination: January 2016 (requested very soon after the submission but delayed due to pregnancy)
Police clearance: together with the submission
Interview: no
Latest entry date: December 2016

Good luck to all of you.Cheers


----------



## matilda in berlin

Denalane87 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my visa grant yesterday on the 2nd June. I got granted the Partner visa subclass 100. At the time of application my Partner and I had been together for 4 years.
> 
> Application date: 25th June 2015
> Country of applicant: Switzerland (low risk)
> Health check completed: January 2016
> Police clearance completed: January 2016
> Entry date: December 2016
> 
> We are soooo relieved. That was such a long wait.
> Good luck to all of you.


Hi Denalane! did you apply for the 308 and just get the 100? we have been together for over 4 years and have a child together, i think we qualify. do i have to fill out another form for this or will the co ask? we applied middle of march and thwy Ave asked for checks now.. thankyou!


----------



## socworkersk

matilda in berlin said:


> Hi Denalane! did you apply for the 308 and just get the 100? we have been together for over 4 years and have a child together, i think we qualify. do i have to fill out another form for this or will the co ask? we applied middle of march and thwy Ave asked for checks now.. thankyou!


Hi Matilda. You don't have to fill another form. The form you filled is for 309/100 partner visa. I think you qualify too, but it's up to the CO who is assigned to your case.


----------



## matilda in berlin

thanks. will be cool if we get it. fingers crossed.


----------



## V123

*Visa granted!*

OMG - my partner's partner visa was granted today! 16th June 2016. We applied 14th October 2015, so only 7 months!. He is Dutch so low risk country. woooohooooo


----------



## Brausefrosch

V123 said:


> OMG - my partner's partner visa was granted today! 16th June 2016. We applied 14th October 2015, so only 7 months!. He is Dutch so low risk country. woooohooooo


CONGRATS!!! That is so exciting!

We are only 1 month after so fingers crossed 

May I ask by when you have to enter the country?


----------



## V123

Brausefrosch said:


> CONGRATS!!! That is so exciting!
> 
> We are only 1 month after so fingers crossed
> 
> May I ask by when you have to enter the country?


We have to enter the currently before 4th December which is date of police clearance expiry. medicals were done in January this year ( delayed by us since we were travelling).

Timing works perfect for us as we were planning a move in early November anyway ☺


----------



## Wafflel

Update:

My Fiance's medicals have been requested!! We've made an appointment for next week.

They were requested by C (his/her initial) but C did not give their last name


----------



## Naerys

Hey guys,

my application is going very slowly.
I did my medicals on 7 June. First they found some stuff in one of my samples and I had to test it again with my doctor, which was negativ. Then the case was actually closed... But then I get a request to submit report from a psychiatrist because I suffer from a mental condition. I have to wait to the 11th July now because psychiatrits never have free appointments... Then I have to get that translated again... Ugh.. I really thought, great I am done with the medicals, I'll get my visa soon. So annoying.

Hope you are having better experiences.

Naerys


----------



## Physalis

*Police checks and medicals requested*

just a couple quick question...

-Did any of you get your *german Police clearance certificate translated* or did you upload without translation?

- I assume that I Need to upload the Scans of PCC into immi account. Do I Need to email my CO that I uploaded the requested info/ do I use the update us in the immi account or do they get some sort of Signal if I upload anything?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Arianwen

We uploaded the Führungszeugnis (police clearance certificate) without a translation, having previously asked at the embassy what they required. They told us that for visas processed at the Berlin embassy, the German original would be fine.


----------



## Sophia123

Hi all, just thought it is time for an update. I applied at the 26nd of February (PMV, sublcass 300) this year and I got a case officer (M) and request for medical, an Australian AFP and a single status certificate for my fiance at the 10th of June. Did my medicals last week and now I hope they have all they need. Finger's crossed it won't take 10-15 months to get the visa.


----------



## Monchichi

Hey everyone,
I have checked up on this thread through out my waiting period hadn't posted anything yet though.
Toward the end it was really nerve racking to read the latest posts of all the people getting their visas in well under a year as my waiting got longer and longer.
I was of course happy for everyone who got their visa ( Congrats!!!!) but it just made me wonder why nothing happened with my application. A week after I applied I got an email from my CO introducing himself and then NOTHING for 14 months, not one word.
After all that time I contacted the Europe Service Centre London and luckily within two weeks I got the ok to go offshore and get the grant. 
It took nearly 16 months for me to get a grant even though I posted a complete application and was only requested to update my police clearances when they expired.

So this post goes to everyone out there that is waiting for much longer than most people: Do not loose hope!! I know it's though when it takes that long but it doesn't necessarily mean that something is wrong!
Stay strong you can do it!!!


----------



## Pauci

Hi Berlin friends!!!

An update from me, really uneventful, applied on Feb 9th and haven't heard a word.    whyyyyyyyyyy. Heaps of you have had requests for medicals and we haven't, I am starting to freak out.....have I done something wrong ??? (see next post)


----------



## Pauci

Ok so here is the question/issue I am worried about, I posted this on the main forum as well and cut and copied, save me re typing so it's written to a general audience.

Hi everyone, 
I have a question on behalf of my partner who has applied for a partner visa. On the immiaccount site, once the visa has been applied for and payed etc and once logged in you are able to click on your actual visa application and it opens a new screen with LHS details such as 
APPLICATION - Received
View application status
View application mail box 
UPDATE US
(Name and dob)
Attach documents
View health assessment 

With the view health assessment, if you click on that on the RHS it tells your health assessment required, click on the link below to organise health assessment etc etc

Is this what everyone does only once they have the email go ahead from their CO??
I know some people have the Heath assessment done before hand, and hand it in with the original application. 
We are applying through Berlin and it says to wait until we are told so that's what I am doing, just unclear about that health assessment tab to organise on the site. 
Any help would be great!!!


----------



## Brausefrosch

WE GOT OUR VISA TODAY!!! Over the moon, entry by 18 September, booked my flight, we are both so excited. It's been a 9 months wait in total - Prospective Marriage Visa. 

Thank you for all the advice, this forum has given me so much support. 

Good luck to everybody who is waiting.


----------



## dori

It is so quiet on this board at the moment. 

Has anyone who applied in December 15 had their visa granted yet? Police and medical checks submitted in April so just waiting and waiting and waiting!


----------



## howlongdoesittake

*Still waiting!!*

Hi guys - wondering if any of you have had any updates.??
We applied in Oct 15 for a 300 visa - the case officer was allocated - KM
and all health tests and requirements are submitted and complete.
On the website - i as the sponsor have been approved and for my fiance it says "assessment in progress."

To top it off - my case officer has not replied to any of emails updating the details of my fiance other than the initial request from him(which I think is rude)

Im getting worried now as we need to book a venue for the wedding and am running out of dates for this year...

Any of you in the same boat??


----------



## dori

*Such a long wait!*

Hi,

We are in the same boat except you applied two months earlier than we did (4 Dec) so we're even further behind in the queue  It's very worrying! My fiance flies out to Australia on a one-way ticket in 5 weeks and we're going to live off his savings and my salary until we get the visa. It's just too hard doing long distance. He was here for a month in January and then I've flown back for 2/3 week stretches in April and July.

We've booked our venue for Feb 2017. Worst comes the worst (if we still don't have the visa by then) we'll still have the ceremony but do the legal paperwork at a later date. Like you said, all the venue dates were disappearing and we needed to give people enough time to organise flights etc.

I hope we all get our visas soon!


----------



## Wafflel

Brausefrosch said:


> WE GOT OUR VISA TODAY!!! Over the moon, entry by 18 September, booked my flight, we are both so excited. It's been a 9 months wait in total - Prospective Marriage Visa.
> 
> Thank you for all the advice, this forum has given me so much support.
> 
> Good luck to everybody who is waiting.


Who was your case officer? and total time from application to grant?


----------



## asoriah

It's been two and a half months since I lodged my 309, but my application still says "Received". I'm guessing that means that my application still hasn't been looked at by anyone. 

Does the text change after someone has looked at your application?
How long did those of you that applied recently have to wait until your application status changed?


----------



## howlongdoesittake

dori said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the same boat except you applied two months earlier than we did (4 Dec) so we're even further behind in the queue  It's very worrying! My fiance flies out to Australia on a one-way ticket in 5 weeks and we're going to live off his savings and my salary until we get the visa. It's just too hard doing long distance. He was here for a month in January and then I've flown back for 2/3 week stretches in April and July.
> 
> We've booked our venue for Feb 2017. Worst comes the worst (if we still don't have the visa by then) we'll still have the ceremony but do the legal paperwork at a later date. Like you said, all the venue dates were disappearing and we needed to give people enough time to organise flights etc.
> 
> I hope we all get our visas soon!


Fingers crossed - we are waiting so eagerly for it..
I hate the waiting game - especially when the department wont even acknowledge your emails


----------



## JanneKL

Hey all, has anyone done their medical in Hannover? How much was it there? Did it take long to get an appointment?
I'll be in the UK until mid-October and then back in Germany, so I'm trying to decide where to do my medical (Manchester, Cardiff or Hannover)


----------



## floater05

asoriah said:


> It's been two and a half months since I lodged my 309, but my application still says "Received". I'm guessing that means that my application still hasn't been looked at by anyone.
> 
> Does the text change after someone has looked at your application?
> How long did those of you that applied recently have to wait until your application status changed?


We applied 6th of April, ours still says received as well and we haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Wafflel

floater05 said:


> We applied 6th of April, ours still says received as well and we haven't heard a thing.


odd - we applied the same week and have already had our medicals requested (which have since been provided)


----------



## simonc021

Hi all, I hope this is an ok question to post here!  

My fiance is German and lives in Berlin, and we will be applying for a Prospective Marriage visa soon. We plan to apply online, and I'm wondering does it still go through the Berlin office? Or do online applications go somewhere else? I thought perhaps it's only if applying in person in Berlin with physical documents that it gets processed there. 

I'm curious to know if the information in this thread is relevant to our application. 

Thank you!


----------



## Arianwen

Yes, if your fiancée lives in Germany her online application will be processed by the Berlin office. 

One advantage is that they don't require a translation of the German police certificate (Führungszeugnis) there and if you have questions before applying you can go into the embassy during their visa contact hours and ask them. Berlin has some specific guidelines, eg they don't require the 2x Form 888s for a PMV, although we provided them anyway.


----------



## simonc021

Arianwen said:


> Yes, if your fiancée lives in Germany her online application will be processed by the Berlin office.
> 
> One advantage is that they don't require a translation of the German police certificate (Führungszeugnis) there and if you have questions before applying you can go into the embassy during their visa contact hours and ask them. Berlin has some specific guidelines, eg they don't require the 2x Form 888s for a PMV, although we provided them anyway.


Thank you !


----------



## asoriah

Hey everyone, just wanted to update. I was just asked to submit my police and health checks, almost three months after lodging my application.


----------



## matilda in berlin

just thought id push the thread , we are still waiting... written to case officer Jana, no repiles either. i filled out all our files so had to pack the health checks in the file of our daughter, which magically appeared. waiting since march 11. had a request for checks about 3 months later. Spannend!


----------



## howlongdoesittake

Applied in Oct 15 and still waiting - its way past the 10 month mark and no word yet. Shows that i have been approved as a sponsor and my partner is still under assessment. I have emailed the case officer 4 times over the last few months asking if there is going to be a change in processing centres due to my partner moving from germany to another country whilst we are waiting for the application - but he doesn't respond at all.
The only email i got back from him was an automatic out of office response saying he is on holiday.
The sad part is even after paying close to $7000 we are getting nothing in terms of customer service.


----------



## Neveratworkklaus

Sorry double post


----------



## Neveratworkklaus

Wow most these don't seem so bad, we applied in may last year so we have been waiting to 16 months now, we sent our medicals and other stuff in april and my wife had to redo some paperwork that had expired in july which meant flying back to sweden to certify paperwork ( my wife is finnish). Now 2 months later nothing they can't even tell us if they have or haven't recieved our paperwork, by mail multiple emails and phone calls no response, completely useless all they tells us to do is wait this is an upsolute joke seriously considering restarting the process and changing to an on shore visa.


----------



## MrPerson

That sounds horrible Neveratworkklaus.

Applied end of February, haven't had any communication apart from a request for medicals.

You can't help but feel ripped off after forking out so much and receiving no indication of how the whole process is going.


----------



## howlongdoesittake

That does sound horrible - if i were you i would definitely try getting in touch with the main immigration office as 16 months is way past not only the Berlin embassy but also the global DIPB standard.
And mrperson - you're absolutely right - after having paid so much - there is nothing even close to what you would call customer service - if we paid this to a pvt company they would be bending over backwards. 
Just sad how the whole process works - i am considering just getting married to my fiance and changing it to a 309 visa as we have postponed the wedding twice now...


----------



## howlongdoesittake

Brausefrosch said:


> WE GOT OUR VISA TODAY!!! Over the moon, entry by 18 September, booked my flight, we are both so excited. It's been a 9 months wait in total - Prospective Marriage Visa.
> 
> Thank you for all the advice, this forum has given me so much support.
> 
> Good luck to everybody who is waiting.


Congratulations!! that is good news
Just out of curiosity - were you asked for any additional paperwork besides the application?


----------



## Wafflel

Neveratworkklaus said:


> Wow most these don't seem so bad, we applied in may last year so we have been waiting to 16 months now, we sent our medicals and other stuff in april and my wife had to redo some paperwork that had expired in july which meant flying back to sweden to certify paperwork ( my wife is finnish). Now 2 months later nothing they can't even tell us if they have or haven't recieved our paperwork, by mail multiple emails and phone calls no response, completely useless all they tells us to do is wait this is an upsolute joke seriously considering restarting the process and changing to an on shore visa.


I would be emailing/calling/writing a letter to the Minister for Immigration about this one. The minister is responsible for all his delegates (i.e the berlin embassy staff) and would be able to chase this up for you, given that you've heard nothing.

Email is [email protected]

Or the phone number for his office is (02) 6277 7860

Let us know how you go


----------



## MrPerson

Applied through Berlin. Was granted a 100 visa this week. 

7 months in total. 

Applied - Mid February 
CO assigned - Mid July
Granted - Mid September


----------



## Wafflel

MrPerson said:


> Applied through Berlin. Was granted a 100 visa this week.
> 
> 7 months in total.
> 
> Applied - Mid February
> CO assigned - Mid July
> Granted - Mid September


Lucky you! Who was your CO? And what country were you applying for/from?


----------



## MrPerson

Joy. Applied from Germany.


----------



## Glaba

New to the forums just thought I would post our progress so far.

My wife (Swiss) and I (Australian) are currently living in Switzerland and applying for a 309 Visa to live in Australia.

04 Aug 2016 - Application Submitted
27 Sep 2016 - Information requested

They requested my wife have a medical examination, chest x-ray and HIV test and also we needed to provide some photos of us together.

Our case officer is J.

We initially thought the processing times would be about 4-5 months as that is what is stated on the Australian embassy website when applying from overseas however we have since found that Berlin's processing times are 10-14 months.

We have flights to land in Australia on 29 Nov 2016 so we are looking at applying for a 600 Visa which we will hopefully get for 12 months. Does anybody have experience with applying for a visitor visa while waiting for the partner visa to be approved?


----------



## Sophia123

Glaba said:


> New to the forums just thought I would post our progress so far.
> 
> My wife (Swiss) and I (Australian) are currently living in Switzerland and applying for a 309 Visa to live in Australia.
> 
> 04 Aug 2016 - Application Submitted
> 27 Sep 2016 - Information requested
> 
> They requested my wife have a medical examination, chest x-ray and HIV test and also we needed to provide some photos of us together.
> 
> Our case officer is J
> 
> We initially thought the processing times would be about 4-5 months as that is what is stated on the Australian embassy website when applying from overseas however we have since found that Berlin's processing times are 10-14 months.
> 
> We have flights to land in Australia on 29 Nov 2016 so we are looking at applying for a 600 Visa which we will hopefully get for 12 months. Does anybody have experience with applying for a visitor visa while waiting for the partner visa to be approved?


Hi Glaba,

I applied at the end of February for a PMV and afterwards for a Tourist Visa. It is no problem to be in Australia while waiting for the partner visa. I even did my medicals in Australia. However, once your visa is ready to be granted, the applicant has to leave the country and has to reenter Australia on the new visa. This means your wife would have to e.g. fly to NZ for a few days so the visa can be finalised. But this is no problem and your case officer will inform you as soon as this is the case.


----------



## Sophia123

MrPerson said:


> Applied through Berlin. Was granted a 100 visa this week.
> 
> 7 months in total.
> 
> Applied - Mid February
> CO assigned - Mid July
> Granted - Mid September


Congratulations! Good to hear. I applied at the end of February, so I hope to get my visa soon. However, I applied for a PMV so waiting times might be different?!


----------



## Glaba

Sophia123 said:


> I applied at the end of February for a PMV and afterwards for a Tourist Visa. It is no problem to be in Australia while waiting for the partner visa.


Thanks for the info!
Did your tourist visa run out before the partner visa was approved? Do you know if you can get a bridging visa if this happens?


----------



## Sophia123

Glaba said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Did your tourist visa run out before the partner visa was approved? Do you know if you can get a bridging visa if this happens?


No. I went back to Germany a few weeks ago and I am now waiting for my prospective marriage visa to be granted. I think you shouldn't worry too much about this scenario as it is quite likely that you will get your visa within a year. If not, I think you should be able to get a second Tourist Visa. If you wanna double check, call the "visa hotline" in London. They are quite helpful with these types of questions.


----------



## sofie

Glaba said:


> New to the forums just thought I would post our progress so far.
> 
> My wife (Swiss) and I (Australian) are currently living in Switzerland and applying for a 309 Visa to live in Australia.
> 
> 04 Aug 2016 - Application Submitted
> 27 Sep 2016 - Information requested
> 
> They requested my wife have a medical examination, chest x-ray and HIV test and also we needed to provide some photos of us together.
> 
> Our case officer is J.
> 
> We initially thought the processing times would be about 4-5 months as that is what is stated on the Australian embassy website when applying from overseas however we have since found that Berlin's processing times are 10-14 months.
> 
> We have flights to land in Australia on 29 Nov 2016 so we are looking at applying for a 600 Visa which we will hopefully get for 12 months. Does anybody have experience with applying for a visitor visa while waiting for the partner visa to be approved?


I applied a day after you and also got my medicals requested yesterday. Not really sure what that means in regards to processing time and how long it will take after submitting the medicals, but so glad something is happening already!


----------



## tweety15884

Sophia123 said:


> Hi Glaba,
> 
> I applied at the end of February for a PMV and afterwards for a Tourist Visa. It is no problem to be in Australia while waiting for the partner visa. I even did my medicals in Australia. However, once your visa is ready to be granted, the applicant has to leave the country and has to reenter Australia on the new visa. This means your wife would have to e.g. fly to NZ for a few days so the visa can be finalised. But this is no problem and your case officer will inform you as soon as this is the case.


Hey, how did you apply for it? I want to do the same. Applied for PMV last Monday and want to fly to Australia as a tourist in May 2017 and wait there until PMV is ready to be granted. Didn't you have to prove that you will return to your home country after your visit and that you have an employer waiting there for you?


----------



## Sophia123

tweety15884 said:


> Hey, how did you apply for it? I want to do the same. Applied for PMV last Monday and want to fly to Australia as a tourist in May 2017 and wait there until PMV is ready to be granted. Didn't you have to prove that you will return to your home country after your visit and that you have an employer waiting there for you?


Hi, no, I didn't. Just went as a normal Tourist, so I had a return flight. But even if not, I don't think so. If you go without a return flight, they might ask you to prove that you have enough funds to go back. I did not have a one year tourist visa, just the eVisa, where you can stay 3 months. You get this visa for a year, but you would have to leave the country every 3 months.


----------



## Pauci

Hi guys, we applied in early Feb and still no word, not even medicals... Nothing &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56873; don't know why we haven't had a request for medicals yet.


----------



## Wafflel

Pauci said:


> Hi guys, we applied in early Feb and still no word, not even medicals... Nothing ���� don't know why we haven't had a request for medicals yet.


Which country did you apply from?


----------



## mamainspain

Hi Pauci,

Did you go ahead and book your health assessment based on the information outlined in your immi account? I just applied last week online and have the same information as you outlined in your message. I have the referral that was generated via my immi account and it states to proceed to make the appointment. I have not had any contact from a CO.

Wondering if you did based on this immi information?

Thanks.



Pauci said:


> Ok so here is the question/issue I am worried about, I posted this on the main forum as well and cut and copied, save me re typing so it's written to a general audience.
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have a question on behalf of my partner who has applied for a partner visa. On the immiaccount site, once the visa has been applied for and payed etc and once logged in you are able to click on your actual visa application and it opens a new screen with LHS details such as
> APPLICATION - Received
> View application status
> View application mail box
> UPDATE US
> (Name and dob)
> Attach documents
> View health assessment
> 
> With the view health assessment, if you click on that on the RHS it tells your health assessment required, click on the link below to organise health assessment etc etc
> 
> Is this what everyone does only once they have the email go ahead from their CO??
> I know some people have the Heath assessment done before hand, and hand it in with the original application.
> We are applying through Berlin and it says to wait until we are told so that's what I am doing, just unclear about that health assessment tab to organise on the site.
> Any help would be great!!!


----------



## Pauci

Wafflel said:


> Which country did you apply from?


Hi waffle, I applied from Italy, do you think that could be why??
On the 24th of September my partner (the applicant) and I got married so I updated our immi account with the marriage cert, some photos and some cards from our family members. I am hoping this might help.


----------



## Pauci

mamainspain said:


> Hi Pauci,
> 
> Did you go ahead and book your health assessment based on the information outlined in your immi account? I just applied last week online and have the same information as you outlined in your message. I have the referral that was generated via my immi account and it states to proceed to make the appointment. I have not had any contact from a CO.
> 
> Wondering if you did based on this immi information?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi mamainspain, 
I didn't go ahead and book the medicals because it states not to do it and to wait for contact from a CO. It has been nearly nine months and we haven't heard anything at all.... Heaps of others have had emails telling them to do the medical etc... Who knows. I did at one point about 2 months ago email the department in London (overseas queries on the website) and they replied about a month later to say that everything seemed fine and we were in line and no further information was required at this point.


----------



## mamainspain

I am sure if they said everything is fine then you shouldn't worry.

I have been advised differently to you. I called the European Service Centre in London today and they said if you get the automated health assessment option then you should go ahead with the referral letter and book the appointment. She said, in the past applicants were told to wait for the CO to give them the go ahead. Now its advised to book if you see this in your immi account.

This is only what I was told today which differs from what others have said in these forums.

Good luck.



Pauci said:


> Hi mamainspain,
> I didn't go ahead and book the medicals because it states not to do it and to wait for contact from a CO. It has been nearly nine months and we haven't heard anything at all.... Heaps of others have had emails telling them to do the medical etc... Who knows. I did at one point about 2 months ago email the department in London (overseas queries on the website) and they replied about a month later to say that everything seemed fine and we were in line and no further information was required at this point.


----------



## Sophia123

*Jan/Feb applicants PMV*

Hi all,

it's been so quiet lately. Did anyone get a PMV who applied in January/February this year? I applied at the 26th of February this year and was just wondering where in the line I am.


----------



## howlongdoesittake

Sophia123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> it's been so quiet lately. Did anyone get a PMV who applied in January/February this year? I applied at the 26th of February this year and was just wondering where in the line I am.


We applied for PMV in Oct 2015 and have submitted all the required documents within the same month.
Its now been over a year now and we're still waiting..
Hope it comes through for everyone soon...


----------



## Pauci

mamainspain said:


> I am sure if they said everything is fine then you shouldn't worry.
> 
> I have been advised differently to you. I called the European Service Centre in London today and they said if you get the automated health assessment option then you should go ahead with the referral letter and book the appointment. She said, in the past applicants were told to wait for the CO to give them the go ahead. Now its advised to book if you see this in your immi account.
> 
> This is only what I was told today which differs from what others have said in these forums.
> 
> Good luck.


hmmm well since i also have the health assessment option I might just go ahead and do it. we have been waiting for nearly nine months already so i think it would be almost time to do the health check surely.


----------



## Pauci

Wafflel said:


> Which country did you apply from?


hi Waffel, this comment slipped by me, we applied from italy.

der, I replied and then completly forgot and replied again, haha its all the visa stress getting to me


----------



## Wafflel

Pauci said:


> hi Waffel, this comment slipped by me, we applied from italy.
> 
> der, I replied and then completly forgot and replied again, haha its all the visa stress getting to me


No worries, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Hannagin

dori said:


> It is so quiet on this board at the moment.
> 
> Has anyone who applied in December 15 had their visa granted yet? Police and medical checks submitted in April so just waiting and waiting and waiting!


I applied in Dec 15 with my Norwegian partner, she did medicals before we applied. Got a request for a police cert early January, provided it a few days later (knew they were gonna ask for it obviously). All quite since then, I'm going f***ing mental waiting!!! 
I get angrier every day thinking about how much money we paid for such an appalling service.


----------



## Pauci

Hi guys, 
So I decided to go ahead and do the medical (organise it for my partner). Got the Hap from the immi account etc etc and rang for an appointment on Friday which they said ring back on Monday (typical of italy). Then today our email arrived to tell us to do the medicals!! Talk about good timing. It also requested all the financial proof, which I already did but obviously it's not good enough. Not much else I can do, I'll have to try again and add some more evidence not that I have much.


----------



## Glaba

*Request for more information*

Hi All,

Just thought I would share with you what happened after we received a request for more information.

We were asked to provide 10 photos and also do an Immigration Health Examination. We uploaded the photos online as requested and also did the medical exam in Zurich.
The request asked us to contact them to let them know when this had been completed.

Specifically it states:

*"You must respond to this request within 70 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."*

The contact details provided below were:

*"CONTACT VIA: border.gov.au/forms/europe"*

So I used the form and let them know that the information had been completed. I received an email back a few days later saying that their records show that more information was requested and to check my spam folder etc. Not exactly what I was expecting as a response.

I thought I would log in and check the application status online, the status is still *"Information requested" * however when clicking *"View application status"* I noticed a button that said *"Information provided"* with a description above it saying *"When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department."* I have now clicked that and it said a case officer would be notified.

Just thought I would share that as there was nothing letting me know that I had to click that button.


----------



## floater05

Hey everyone, My partner (Swiss) and I (Australian) applied on April 6th, we have not heard a single thing. 

We were looking at the timelines of others and thought that maybe 10 months would be about right before the visa was granted. But, its been 7 months and we haven't heard anything. 

On the immi website the Partner Visa application shows "received" and the Sponsorship shows "submitted"

Also as we were starting a RTW trip in September we went ahead and got the medical and police checks done in August.

Are others in the same situation or should we be worrying?


----------



## howlongdoesittake

We applied for our 300 visa in Oct 2015 and are still waiting.
Its shows me approved as the sponsor and my fiance as assessment in progress.
We get no response from our case officer despite our emails to him pertaining to questions related to documentation.

We are waiting till Dec 16 - by then it will be 14 months which is the max time stipulated on the website and we will then make a complaint to the department as this has gone beyond a joke.

Very disappointed in the service but the sad thing is cant do anything about it.


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

*Still waiting after 14 months, nearly 15 now*

Waiting for a decision on our 309 partner visa over 14 months now. Hitting 15 months next week. It is being processed in Berlin. After contacting them they advised us that only 75% are processed within the standard processing times.


----------



## Hannagin

floater05 said:


> Hey everyone, My partner (Swiss) and I (Australian) applied on April 6th, we have not heard a single thing.
> 
> We were looking at the timelines of others and thought that maybe 10 months would be about right before the visa was granted. But, its been 7 months and we haven't heard anything.
> 
> On the immi website the Partner Visa application shows "received" and the Sponsorship shows "submitted"
> 
> Also as we were starting a RTW trip in September we went ahead and got the medical and police checks done in August.
> 
> Are others in the same situation or should we be worrying?


Looks to be plenty of others in the same boat, I wouldn't worry. I've been waiting 11 months now, some others on here even longer than that it seems. My Partner is from Norway. We haven't had any communication since January  hope your's is quicker than ours


----------



## Pauci

Hi guys,
We applied the beginning of Feb and heard absolutely no word whatsoever until the 18th October so that was a really long wait. We were asked for some extra info and for medicals. Those are done now, uploaded and finalised so now I guess it's just another who knows how long to wait.
We are living in two different countries now so I seriously hope not too much longer. We also got married in September and had our certificate and other things added to our immigov.

Has any one who applied late last year or early this year been granted a visa yet?


----------



## Sophia123

Hello everyone,

I GOT MY VISA TODAY!! I can't believe it. 

Prospective Marriage Visa (300)
Applied: 26th of February 2016
Medicals: June 2016
Grant: 17th of November 2016

So only 9 months in total. 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!!


----------



## Wafflel

Sophia123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!! I can't believe it.
> 
> Prospective Marriage Visa (300)
> Applied: 26th of February 2016
> Medicals: June 2016
> Grant: 17th of November 2016
> 
> So only 9 months in total.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!!


Who was your case officer?


----------



## Wafflel

AussieWayOfLife said:


> Waiting for a decision on our 309 partner visa over 14 months now. Hitting 15 months next week. It is being processed in Berlin. After contacting them they advised us that only 75% are processed within the standard processing times.


Screw complaining to the department - I would go directly to the Minister. The public servant who (supposedly) oversees the entire portfolio and is accountable to the public


----------



## durmus

Has any one who applied late last year or early this year been granted a visa yet?


----------



## Wafflel

durmus said:


> Has any one who applied late last year or early this year been granted a visa yet?


Yes and no to the above - read back a few pages and you'll get a good idea


----------



## Sophia123

Wafflel said:


> Who was your case officer?


Hi Wafflel,

my case officer was MG.


----------



## Wafflel

Sophia123 said:


> Hi Wafflel,
> 
> my case officer was MG.


Thanks for confirming that - and my sincere congratulations on your visa!!


----------



## kalade

*Separate applications for partner visa 309/100*

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to the forum and have found all the info here very helpful - so thanks!
I'm Australian and have recently applied online for an offshore partner visa for my German husband. We currently live in Germany. We're preparing ourselves for a long wait!

A question for anyone with experience - is it necessary for me (as his sponsor) to set up a separate application for myself in my own immi account? So far we have made the entire application through his immi account. We uploaded all my info there, under the sponsor section, including the 40SP form. I've since noticed a comment saying I also need to apply under my own immi account but haven't been able to verify this anywhere. 
Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Sophia123

Wafflel said:


> Thanks for confirming that - and my sincere congratulations on your visa!!


Thank you! Hope your visa is around the corner.


----------



## Physalis

Hi all,
We received our grant notification for 309 Visa last week as well.

Applied: 1 February 2016
Medicals and Police Clearance request: June 2016
Last pcc done: september 2016
CO: MG
Enter by: June 2017 (first pcc)

Total processing time 9.5 months

Good luck to everyone still waiting. We have been very Lucky with the processing time.


----------



## floater05

*Visa Granted*

Hey everyone, our visa was granted today 

Applied: 6th April 2016

Medicals and Police: We did ourselves without a request in August (We left Switzerland in September for long term travel and didn't want to get the request while on the road.)

Granted: 23rd of November 2016

7 and a half months in total. Really in disbelief right now. We were really starting to stress the last few weeks.

A couple of things to note: We did not receive any communication from the department before today at all. Nor do we know who our case officer was.
When we logged onto the Immi website and checked the status of the sponsorship application it simply stated "received" for the entire duration of the process.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pauci

Great news!! A few visas!!! Does anyone have the case officer K. He is a male, and does not disclose his surname.??


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

Pauci said:


> Great news!! A few visas!!! Does anyone have the case officer K. He is a male, and does not disclose his surname.??


Yes, we have K. too and no surname disclosed. We have been waiting 15 months for the 309 visa now.


----------



## 282226

Just read on the Australian Embassy website for Berlin - expected minimum 10 - 14 month processing time................... I guess this will be my new home page for a while!!! 

*super sad face*


----------



## 282226

AussieWayOfLife said:


> Yes, we have K. too and no surname disclosed. We have been waiting 15 months for the 309 visa now.


Can I ask how much evidence did you have? I.e. a lot, a good amount or not much?


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

ausnl said:


> Can I ask how much evidence did you have? I.e. a lot, a good amount or not much?


I would say we have provided all the evidence that they requested. I hope that if they would have needed more information they would have contacted us by now. Maybe we are just in the pile waiting to be approved (hopefully).


----------



## 282226

AussieWayOfLife said:


> I would say we have provided fairly all the evidence that they requested. I hope that if they would have needed more information they would have contacted us by now. Maybe we are just in the pile waiting to be approved (hopefully).


All the best! See you around the forum.


----------



## Pauci

Aussiewayoflife, we applied in early Feb so have been waiting 10months, in October (9 months after applying) we were asked. For medicals and more financial evidence from Mr K which we did and so now just waiting again. I have heard on the forum that Mr K is a stickler for the rules and having everything done correctly... Which is probably why he takes so damn long.


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

ausnl said:


> All the best! See you around the forum.


Thank you  All the best and good luck to you too.


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

Pauci said:


> Aussiewayoflife, we applied in early Feb so have been waiting 10months, in October (9 months after applying) we were asked. For medicals and more financial evidence from Mr K which we did and so now just waiting again. I have heard on the forum that Mr K is a stickler for the rules and having everything done correctly... Which is probably why he takes so damn long.


Wow, we were asked to do the medicals and police check 5 months after lodging the application. But since then no further contact from K. 
The wait is so nerve wrecking.


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

finally the wait is over - 15 1/2 months later we got the visa grant 309. 

We are over the moon!

however we are waiting for the grant letter with the initial entry date. it says online:
This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.

hoping to receive the initial entry date soon


----------



## tweety15884

AussieWayOfLife said:


> finally the wait is over - 15 1/2 months later we got the visa grant 309.
> 
> We are over the moon!
> 
> however we are waiting for the grant letter with the initial entry date. it says online:
> This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> hoping to receive the initial entry date soon


Congrats!!! I'm happy for you


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

tweety15884 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm happy for you


Thank you that is very kind! Good luck to you for a quick approval


----------



## Pauci

Aussieway of life!! Wooow this is great news!! I am so happy for you both! It's a shame you had to wait so long but all that is all in the past, looking ahead bow to a bright future. Best wishes


----------



## AussieWayOfLife

Thank you Pauci for your wishes. Yes it was a long wait but as the result was positive it is all good. All the best for you too


----------



## Pauci

Hi guys!! Merry Christmas everyone!! 
I hope Santa was good to you all. So no news for us still, applied in Feb 2016, got asked for medicals in late October... Our case office is K. We have no contact details for him. Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## asoriah

Applied for 309 June 2nd 2016, request for medicals and police checks 30th of August, submitted them on September 7th. Haven't heard anything since then. 

Does anyone else have J as their CO?


----------



## sofie

asoriah said:


> Applied for 309 June 2nd 2016, request for medicals and police checks 30th of August, submitted them on September 7th. Haven't heard anything since then.
> 
> Does anyone else have Jana as their CO?


I have someone else as my co (don't think you're supposed to say their names here), but am in a similar situation. Applied in the beginning of August and was asked for medicals end of Sep. Did them in October and haven't heard since. I know it had 'only' been just over 5 months but the wait is killing me! Would be ready to move in about a month but not sure whether I should go until the visa is final.

I hope you hear something soon! Do you feel like your case is convincing?


----------



## nem&nic

We have just applied for 309 on 9 Jan 2017! Living in Estonia.


----------



## JanneKL

Welcome to the game, nem&nic!



nem&nic said:


> We have just applied for 309 on 9 Jan 2017! Living in Estonia.


----------



## asoriah

sofie said:


> I have someone else as my co (don't think you're supposed to say their names here), but am in a similar situation. Applied in the beginning of August and was asked for medicals end of Sep. Did them in October and haven't heard since. I know it had 'only' been just over 5 months but the wait is killing me! Would be ready to move in about a month but not sure whether I should go until the visa is final.
> 
> I hope you hear something soon! Do you feel like your case is convincing?


I think my case is pretty convincing. I've provided a lot of evidence, and my partner and I were together for 4 years when we applied. I've got two strong citizenships as well, so no reason for me to try to get into Australia for nefarious reasons.

The wait is pretty uncomfortable. We were hoping to move to Australia by April and have a response by now so we might be able to get decent prices on flights and shipping for our things. But the longer we wait the more expensive everything gets. We are so restless!


----------



## howlongdoesittake

Hi all 
We applied in Oct 2015 and now it has been almost 16 months since we applied for our subclass 300 visa.
Our CO has asked for some extra details a few months ago and then nothing again - this wait is getting silly now considering it well over the advertised time and we dont get told why...Dont want to put in a complaint as we feel it might negatively affect our case - such a hard place to be...


----------



## sofie

asoriah said:


> I think my case is pretty convincing. I've provided a lot of evidence, and my partner and I were together for 4 years when we applied. I've got two strong citizenships as well, so no reason for me to try to get into Australia for nefarious reasons.
> 
> The wait is pretty uncomfortable. We were hoping to move to Australia by April and have a response by now so we might be able to get decent prices on flights and shipping for our things. But the longer we wait the more expensive everything gets. We are so restless!


Sounds so familiar! I cannot wait to move. Have been living apart from my partner due to me finishing uni in holland and my partner having to stay in Australia due to work etc. I graduate in 2 weeks and really wanna move soon.. The wait and not knowing when the visa will come is killing me. Sounds like it could still be a while though.

Anyone have experience with moving before the visa is finalised?


----------



## JanneKL

sofie said:


> Anyone have experience with moving before the visa is finalised?


I'm currently in Australia on a eVisitor. I've not done the complete move (most of my belongings are still in storage in the UK), but I'm on the rental agreement over here and I've got a medicare card, so I guess you can say I moved here before the visa is granted.


----------



## sofie

JanneKL said:


> I'm currently in Australia on a eVisitor. I've not done the complete move (most of my belongings are still in storage in the UK), but I'm on the rental agreement over here and I've got a medicare card, so I guess you can say I moved here before the visa is granted.


Did you come on a one way ticket? Did they ask any questions as you entered the country?

Did you contact your CO/immigration in general to let them know you'd be waiting in Australia or ask permission or anything?

And I guess you're just planning on flying to Bali or NZ or something when your tourist visa expires or when you get your grant?


----------



## JanneKL

sofie said:


> Did you come on a one way ticket? Did they ask any questions as you entered the country?
> 
> Did you contact your CO/immigration in general to let them know you'd be waiting in Australia or ask permission or anything?
> 
> And I guess you're just planning on flying to Bali or NZ or something when your tourist visa expires or when you get your grant?


Hi Sofie,

no, I booked a return ticket because it was only slightly more than a one-way ticket. Also I knew I had to go back at some point to sort out shipping of my possessions. After a few months I also wanted to go back to see my family and have a break from Australian summer. The ticket I booked is flexible, so depending on visa grant date I would have been able to delay the flight (or take it earlier). I will now take the flight as initially booked, because IMMI contacted me yesterday that they are ready to grant the visa.

At the airport the immigration officer did not care if I had a return ticket or not. I had everything prepared: printed itinerary, bank stements to show that I have sufficient funds, the eVisitor grant letter and the 309 application submisstion receipt from IMMI. He didn't want to see a thing.
When previously entering Australia, I was asked if I'd been before, where I was going, how long I was going to stay, who'm I was staying with etc.
This time we just chatted about the weather in Canberra. He probably saw on his screen that I applied for a partner visa.

I did not have a CO when I flew to Australia. I did contact the High Commission in London to ask if there was anyone in particular I had to notify that I was going to be in Australia and he gave me a long blabla about the rules and condition about visas and how I have to be a genuine visitor to use the eVisitor. Basically everything thats on the website and should be know to everybody (no work, leave after 30 days etc.). The last sentence was something like "Just update your address details via your IMMI account." (Change of addresss form within your 309 application and in your personal details of the account settings). Also when you enter Australia, they will scan your passport. Therefore you should be registered as "in Australia" in their system anyway.

I would have gone to Bali or NZ if the visa had come through earlier, but since I got the notification yesterday, and my return flight to Europe is in 4 weeks anyway, I'll just use that flight to get out of the country and return a few weeks later.

You really shouldn't worry. MANY people go to Australia on a tourist visa while their application is being processed (eVisitor or 600). It really is no problem. You just have to be prepared to potentailly be bored if you are staying with your partner all the time and he works a regualr job. Not being able to work can be quite a pain. For me it's only been 6 weeks since I arrived plus another 4 weeks until I depart, but if you really end up waiting 12 or 14 months....you will get bored being home alone all the time (I guess also depends on where you are and if the heat stops you from doing outdoorsy stuff most of the day).


----------



## jenneferry

Pauci said:


> Great news!! A few visas!!! Does anyone have the case officer K. He is a male, and does not disclose his surname.??


Hey, we have case officer K. aswell. 
Lodged the 309 visa 3.July 2016. After request, I done the medical and handed in some more informations he ask for. Since september I havent heard anything from him. Its killing me!


----------



## 282226

G'day mates, guna be here for a while!

My boyfriend (Dutch) and I applied on 15 Jan 2016.

Good luck to you all


----------



## sofie

JanneKL said:


> Hi Sofie,
> 
> no, I booked a return ticket because it was only slightly more than a one-way ticket. Also I knew I had to go back at some point to sort out shipping of my possessions. After a few months I also wanted to go back to see my family and have a break from Australian summer. The ticket I booked is flexible, so depending on visa grant date I would have been able to delay the flight (or take it earlier). I will now take the flight as initially booked, because IMMI contacted me yesterday that they are ready to grant the visa.
> 
> At the airport the immigration officer did not care if I had a return ticket or not. I had everything prepared: printed itinerary, bank stements to show that I have sufficient funds, the eVisitor grant letter and the 309 application submisstion receipt from IMMI. He didn't want to see a thing.
> When previously entering Australia, I was asked if I'd been before, where I was going, how long I was going to stay, who'm I was staying with etc.
> This time we just chatted about the weather in Canberra. He probably saw on his screen that I applied for a partner visa.
> 
> I did not have a CO when I flew to Australia. I did contact the High Commission in London to ask if there was anyone in particular I had to notify that I was going to be in Australia and he gave me a long blabla about the rules and condition about visas and how I have to be a genuine visitor to use the eVisitor. Basically everything thats on the website and should be know to everybody (no work, leave after 30 days etc.). The last sentence was something like "Just update your address details via your IMMI account." (Change of addresss form within your 309 application and in your personal details of the account settings). Also when you enter Australia, they will scan your passport. Therefore you should be registered as "in Australia" in their system anyway.
> 
> I would have gone to Bali or NZ if the visa had come through earlier, but since I got the notification yesterday, and my return flight to Europe is in 4 weeks anyway, I'll just use that flight to get out of the country and return a few weeks later.
> 
> You really shouldn't worry. MANY people go to Australia on a tourist visa while their application is being processed (eVisitor or 600). It really is no problem. You just have to be prepared to potentailly be bored if you are staying with your partner all the time and he works a regualr job. Not being able to work can be quite a pain. For me it's only been 6 weeks since I arrived plus another 4 weeks until I depart, but if you really end up waiting 12 or 14 months....you will get bored being home alone all the time (I guess also depends on where you are and if the heat stops you from doing outdoorsy stuff most of the day).


Thanks so much for the detailed reply. Helps a lot! And CONGRATULATIONS on your grant!!


----------



## sofie

I still can't believe it but my visa (both the 309 and the 100!) was granted this morning, after only 5,5 months!


----------



## sarahmun

*Visa granted*

Have been a silent reader so far but as I liked reading here to get a feeling what was going on with others, I at least wanted to add my result.

Also got my visa granted (309 and 100). Waiting time was almost exactly 7 months. Case officer was K. Good luck to all the others.


----------



## Pauci

Hi everyone!!! 
We got our visa grant on Friday!! Wooo thank goodness for that! Almost 12 months of waiting.


----------



## asoriah

Happy Australia Day!

I just got my partner visa granted today. Applied June 2nd, sent police checks and health assesment September 2nd, no communication until today where I got my visa granted! Just over 7 months wait.


----------



## jenneferry

I am soooo happy, today our 309 visa got granted, it took just 6 month and 3 weeks. Good luck to you guys


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats to everyone! Berlin seems to be getting a bit faster, too!


----------



## nelson1990

*Visa's granted*

Hey guys, just wanted to give you guys a bit of hope!

Today we got granted both 309 and 100 subclass visa's through Berlin in 3.5 months. Very fast from what I'm seeing. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Wafflel

nelson1990 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to give you guys a bit of hope!
> 
> Today we got granted both 309 and 100 subclass visa's through Berlin in 3.5 months. Very fast from what I'm seeing. Good luck to everyone


Congratulations and what a great outcome!

Who was your case officer?


----------



## habhed

Some visas!! Good to hear guys and congrats!! 

Any passangers from the January16-train? I hope driver is not too sleepy! 
I really want to get off


----------



## Wafflel

Hi everyone, good news!

our PMV subclass 300 has been granted today, we applied on April 6th 2016 so we've waited a total of 10 months.

Now to book some tickets! good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats on the grant! So nice when the wait is finally over!


----------



## Lindsay~

Hi all!

I've been reading up on this forum for a while now, but never introduced myself so here we go:

*I applied for the 309/100 Partner Visa Offshore from the Netherlands on Nov 11th 2016*. I am waiting in Holland since Sept 2nd 2016, because I couldn't stay in Australia on my tourist visa any longer. So I'm apart from my boyfriend since then.

Been working my ass off since Sept 2016 to pay for the visa and flights, and even more to keep myself occupied and not missing my boyfriend and Australia every second of the day . Time went by pretty quickly I have to say. It did help majorly that I knew since the week before x-mas that I would see my boyfriend again in Feb this year, because he booked tickets to come and visit! =D He will be here for my birthday on Feb 22nd. Super excited to see him in exactly one week from today! After he leaves, Feb 28th, we eagerly hope that it will only be another 2 months or so. Fingers crossed!

I have uploaded all the needed documents on Nov 10 2016. Did my Health Check a week later. Even uploaded Form 80, just to make the process go quicker if they were planing to ask for it on a later stage. I have loads of pretty strong evidence and a few good Stat Decs of our Aussie friends. I feel confident about our case. We have been together for over a year, and we have bene living together in Australia for 10 full months.

I find it amazing how much personal information they actually need, haha! But it's a for the greater goal, so you will not hear me complain about it =P.

I find the forums a great help to find out more info or just to feel that I'm not really alone in this  So thanks to you all and good luck to everyone including myself!

Lindsay.


----------



## FinnishAustralian

*New applicant introducing heself *

Hey guys!

Just submitted my online application yesterday. Can't believe it. Now the waiting game can begin .

Here's about our case: I am from Finland and my husband is Australian. We met in 2012 and have pretty much lived together since June 2012. We married in august 2013 and our daughter was born March 2016.

So we have a very straight forward case and plenty of evidence. I read that since we have been married for so long and have a kid, I should be entitled to PR straight away. That would be amazing.

Really curious on how long the processing will take but we are not in super hurry. We are not planning to move back until about couple of years from now. Though I am aware that I have to go to Australia to stamp my visa once visa is granted.

Good luck to everyone waiting! Will keep you posted on when I hear something (probably not in a looooooong while )

Take care!

Best regards,

Ella


----------



## howlongdoesittake

Hello everyone - a big thank you to the forum for the support received!!
We finally received our 300 visa - after 16 months of waiting!! Over the moon with the news and looking forward to planning the wedding. Would have been even harder if not for the support given by all of you.

I have a question with the 820 application that we will submit after the wedding - 
do we have to submit all of the documents again or just the wedding certificate and new photographs.
Also for the permanent residence - do we now wait another 2 years from the date of lodging of the new application or does the 16 month wait for the PMV count as well???


----------



## Wafflel

FinnishAustralian said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just submitted my online application yesterday. Can't believe it. Now the waiting game can begin .
> 
> Here's about our case: I am from Finland and my husband is Australian. We met in 2012 and have pretty much lived together since June 2012. We married in august 2013 and our daughter was born March 2016.
> 
> So we have a very straight forward case and plenty of evidence. I read that since we have been married for so long and have a kid, I should be entitled to PR straight away. That would be amazing.
> 
> Really curious on how long the processing will take but we are not in super hurry. We are not planning to move back until about couple of years from now. Though I am aware that I have to go to Australia to stamp my visa once visa is granted.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting! Will keep you posted on when I hear something (probably not in a looooooong while )
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ella


Another Finn!

Onnea on your application and Tervetuloua!


----------



## FinnishAustralian

Wafflel said:


> Another Finn!
> 
> Onnea on your application and Tervetuloua!


Kiitos paljon. Ja onnea sulle viisumin saannin johdosta .


----------



## Arianwen

howlongdoesittake said:


> Hello everyone - a big thank you to the forum for the support received!!
> We finally received our 300 visa - after 16 months of waiting!! Over the moon with the news and looking forward to planning the wedding. Would have been even harder if not for the support given by all of you.
> 
> I have a question with the 820 application that we will submit after the wedding -
> do we have to submit all of the documents again or just the wedding certificate and new photographs.
> Also for the permanent residence - do we now wait another 2 years from the date of lodging of the new application or does the 16 month wait for the PMV count as well???


Congratulations on your visa grant! You did have a very long wait.

When you submit the 820 application you submit all your documents again, plus whatever new ones you have collected in the meantime. They probably won't look at the PMV application docs when assessing the 820.

Unfortunately the 16 month wait doesn't count towards permanent residence. The 2 years countdown until PR eligibility dates from the lodgement of the 820 partner visa. If, however, you've been together in a de facto relationship for 3 years at the time of the 820 lodgment (or 2 years if there is a child of the relationship) then you can be granted the 801 (PR) at the same time as you receive the 820.

So if you're close to that time frame, keep it in mind when deciding when to lodge the 820.


----------



## skippy2017

habhed said:


> Some visas!! Good to hear guys and congrats!!
> 
> Any passangers from the January16-train? I hope driver is not too sleepy!
> I really want to get off


I'm on the January17 train......... the wait is killing me and its only been a month!


----------



## nem&nic

*Update*

Applied 9 Jan 2017: Berlin embassy, online application.
My partner is from Serbia but we live in Estonia at the moment. 
Uploaded police checks and health end of Jan/early Feb.
Today 2 March got an email asking for additional info: updated bank statements etc. Sponsor has been approved.

 feeling hopeful!


----------



## skippy2017

nem&nic said:


> Applied 9 Jan 2017: Berlin embassy, online application.
> My partner is from Serbia but we live in Estonia at the moment.
> Uploaded police checks and health end of Jan/early Feb.
> Today 2 March got an email asking for additional info: updated bank statements etc. Sponsor has been approved.
> 
> feeling hopeful!


Congratulations! Must be nice to see some activity!!

When you say sponsor has been approved? Do you mean in the status for the sponsor form thing? Mine still says submitted -_-


----------



## bedrock

*visa granted*

Just as an update, here is my timeline for those waiting for news in the Berlin queue:
Applied: 27 October 2016
Visa granted: 8 March 2017

So it took near 4.5 months, including a six week wait because I had to redo my health check mid February, after some mix-up at the first one mid December.

The govt issued a subclass 100 permanent visa, as I have been married for nearly 10 years and our kids already have the Australian passport.

Good luck to all waiting in line! See you on the other side


----------



## skippy2017

bedrock said:


> Just as an update, here is my timeline for those waiting for news in the Berlin queue:
> Applied: 27 October 2016
> Visa granted: 8 March 2017
> 
> So it took near 4.5 months, including a six week wait because I had to redo my health check mid February, after some mix-up at the first one mid December.
> 
> The govt issued a subclass 100 permanent visa, as I have been married for nearly 10 years and our kids already have the Australian passport.
> 
> Good luck to all waiting in line! See you on the other side


Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## skippy2017

Any updates from Berlin Embassy?


----------



## Samy longue

Hello Berliners,

Please i need some clarification.I will be submitting my online PMV 300 in a couple of days and i will be grateful if anyone could help me with some information.

1. Is it mandatory to submit certified copies of requested docs or a scan original copy is enough?
2.How do we submit the 4 passport photos requested if one is doing an online application?.
3. Are applicant oblige to submit form 888 at the Berlin office?
4.How long does it take for Berlin office to request medical and police check?.
5.How do i go about the applicant and sponsor form? who is supposed to submit first? 
6.Please i also need information about NOIM the notice to get married document. How long does it takes to obtain from Queensland( Gold Coast) and the cost?
7. Is it OK if the sponsor and applicant have similar photos and communication evidence? Do we submit evidence about the relationship as 1 or differently?

Please i will be glad to get some clarification before submitting.

SAMY


----------



## skippy2017

Hi Sammy

Best to post this as a new thread to get greater exposure. Not everybody will be looking in this thread.

I have some answers for you below in bold.

best of luck. welcome to the group 



Samy longue said:


> Hello Berliners,
> 
> Please i need some clarification.I will be submitting my online PMV 300 in a couple of days and i will be grateful if anyone could help me with some information.
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to submit certified copies of requested docs or a scan original copy is enough?
> *If applying online, colour scan original is fine. If applying via post you need certified copies*
> 
> 2.How do we submit the 4 passport photos requested if one is doing an online application?.
> *We literally scanned the passport photos in.*
> 
> 3. Are applicant oblige to submit form 888 at the Berlin office?
> *I dont really understand what you mean but yes you should ask friends/family (preferably Australian Citizens) to submit form 888 with your application*
> 
> 4.How long does it take for Berlin office to request medical and police check?.
> *Whenever the case officer is assigned to your case and requires this information...I dont think anybody would be able to give you a time frame on this one. *
> 
> 5.How do i go about the applicant and sponsor form? who is supposed to submit first?
> * applicant form should be completed first. You will need to complete the long form and then pay the fee. Then you will be able to upload your evidence.
> The sponsor needs the applicant's application reference number to complete the sponsorship form. This cannot be done until application form is completed *
> 
> 6.Please i also need information about NOIM the notice to get married document. How long does it takes to obtain from Queensland( Gold Coast) and the cost?
> *This i have no idea. Have you tried to Google it or send an email to the relevant organisation?*
> 
> 7. Is it OK if the sponsor and applicant have similar photos and communication evidence? Do we submit evidence about the relationship as 1 or differently?
> *Yes i think so since it is evidence of the same relationship you would definitely have similar evidence e.g. bank statements, letters, photos. The majority of the evidence should be uploaded with the applicant's application and the sponsor should attach evidence relating to them e.g. statement of relationship, birth certificate/passport etc *
> 
> Please i will be glad to get some clarification before submitting.
> 
> SAMY


----------



## Samy longue

Hello Skippy2017,

Thanks a lot for this clarification. You have clarified most of my doubt and i will post it as you suggested.


----------



## FinnishAustralian

Hey guys!

Just a quick update. I received the request for medicals and the police check today. So here's my timeline so far:

Visa submitted: 13th of Feb 2017
CO assigned, requests for medicals and police check: 28th of March 2017

Hopefully this indicates a quick and smooth processing time 

PS. Case officer is B.


----------



## Samy longue

Thanks a lot for the update. Wish you all the best


----------



## skippy2017

FinnishAustralian said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a quick update. I received the request for medicals and the police check today. So here's my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa submitted: 13th of Feb 2017
> CO assigned, requests for medicals and police check: 28th of March 2017
> 
> Hopefully this indicates a quick and smooth processing time
> 
> PS. Case officer is B.


Oh that is good news! Keep us posted. I re-read your previous post and notice you are married with a daughter so it does make sense that it is moving along quickly...

We applied in January 2017 but already supplied medicals and police check so hopefully we have been assigned a CO too (even though the status hasn't changed). We are unmarried with no kids though but have pretty solid evidence I think.


----------



## FinnishAustralian

skippy2017 said:


> Oh that is good news! Keep us posted. I re-read your previous post and notice you are married with a daughter so it does make sense that it is moving along quickly...
> 
> We applied in January 2017 but already supplied medicals and police check so hopefully we have been assigned a CO too (even though the status hasn't changed). We are unmarried with no kids though but have pretty solid evidence I think.


Good luck with the processing. Ithink the most important thing is the quality of evidence. Hopefully you'll get your visa grant letter soon !


----------



## skippy2017

*Berlin Real Processing Times*

Hi Berliners

I have gone through and read through the previous posts (up to about Dec 2015) in this thread and made a table of the critical dates and processing times from previous posts to give us a rough estimate. Yes I know, I have a lot of time on my hands at the moment lol

Notes/disclaimers: 

I stopped at the applications submitted in October 2014 as I thought this is probably going back too far.
Unfortunately can't create a table in here so apologies for the crappy format
Of course everybody's circumstances are different but it gives me/us some hope to see what the previous real processing times have been for Berlin Embassy.
 date format: dd/mm/yyyy
 the list is ordered by date of submission

Based on below times (from 43 previous Berlin applicants with grant dates) we can see

quickest application (since October 2014) was processed in 3 months and the longest was in 16.5 months
average wait time = 8.65 months (372 months / 43 applicants with grant dates)
 79.1% (34/43) of applications were processed within 6 to 10 months (2x6 months, 1x6.5months, 3x7 months, 1x7.5 months, 8x8months, 4x8.5months, 8x9months, 3x9.5months, 4x10months)
main countries: 13 applications from Germany, 7 from Netherlands, 6 Unknown country, 5 Italy, 5 Poland

*If you want to add your timeline please copy and paste the most recent "table" and add yours to the end. For example, if the person above you has added their timeline in then you need to copy their table*

*User name _ Country _ Date of submission _ Grant date _ Total Wait time _ Visa (if posted) _ 100 Granted (if stated)?*
K&K _ Greece _ 23-10-2014 _ 20-1-2016 _ *15 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
chocolate33 _ Unknown _ 28-10-2014 _ 1-8-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
coatesy8 _ Netherlands _ 21-11-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
BeachLoveSun _ Germany _ 27-11-2014 _ 27-8-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa not stated _ Not stated if 100 Granted
atgreg _ Unknown _ Dec 2014 _ Sept 2015 _ *9 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
dmorganti _ Poland _ 19-12-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Arianwen _ Unknown _ 23-12-2014 _ 4-9-2015 _ *8 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Saaussie _ Italy _ 29-1-2015 _ 14-10-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
rainman8 _ Italy _ 20-2-2015 _ 1-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
stagnino _ Italy _ 22-2-2015 _ 26-10-2015 _ *8 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Addy90 _ Poland _ 24-2-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Chilidog _ Russia/Sweden _ 5-3-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
alex01 _ Poland _ 9-3-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
shmushma _ Italy _ 9-4-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Daniel_ _ Germany _ 15-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
PinkLady _ Poland _ 20-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
socworkersk _ Greece _ 25-5-2015 _ 10-3-2016 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
Puresabrina _ Germany _ 31-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
ElliG _ Greece _ 12-6-2015 _ 1-3-2016 _ *9.5 months *_ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
Denalane87 _ Switzerland _ 25-6-2015 _ 2-6-2016 _* 11 months *_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
bmcgowra _ Germany	26-6-2015 _ 8-4-2016 _ *9 Months	* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
Rickster _ Netherlands _ 27-6-2015 _ 4-4-2016 _* 9 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Ritarita _ Poland _ 1-7-2015 _ 2-3-2016 _* 8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
AussieWayOfLife _ Germany _ 14-8-2015 _ 2-12-2016 _ *15.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
howlongdoesittake _ Germany	1-10-2015 _ 17-2-2017 _ *16.5 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Zakali _ Sweden _ 3-10-2015 _ 8-6-2016 _ *8 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
V123 _ Netherlands _ 14-10-2015 _ 16-6-2016 _ *8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Brausefrosch _ Germany _ 2-11-2015 _ 12-7-2016 _ *9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Pauci _ Italy _ Feb 2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *12 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Physalis _ Germany _ 1-2-2016 _ 15-11-2016 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
MrPerson _ Unknown _ 4-2-2016 _ 14-9-2016 _* 7 months	* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
Sophia123 _ Germany _ 26-2-2016 _ 17-11-2016 _* 9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Wafflel _ Unknown _ 6-4-2016 _ 6-2-2017 _ *10 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Floater05 _ Switzerland _ 6-4-2016 _ 23-11-2016 _ *7.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
asoriah _ Sweden _ 2-6-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _* 7 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
sarahmun _ Germany _ 20-6-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *7 months *_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
jenneferry _ Germany _ 3-7-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _ *6.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
sofie _ Netherlands _ 1-8-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _* 5.5 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
JanneKL _ Germany _ 15-8-2016 _ 21-2-2017 _ *6 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Tweety15884 _ Germany _ 26-9-2016 _ 14-12-2016 _ *3 months	* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
mamainspain _ Spain _ 4-10-2016 _ 14-3-2017 _ *6 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Nelson1990 _ Unknown _ 12-10-2016 _ 27-1-2017 _ *3.5 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
bedrock _ Netherlands _ 27-10-2016 _ 8-3-2017 _ *4.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
Glaba _ Switzerland _ 4-8-2016 _ *still waiting? *_ 309/100 _ still waiting?
Lindsay~ _ Netherlands _ 11-11-2016 _ *still waiting* _ 309/100 _ still waiting
nem&nic _ Serbia/Estonia _ 9-1-2017 _ *still waiting* _ Visa unknown _ still waiting
FinnishAustralian _ Finland _ 13-2-2017 _ *still waiting* _ Visa unknown _ still waiting


----------



## FinnishAustralian

skippy2017 said:


> Hi Berliners
> 
> I have gone through and read through the previous posts (up to about Dec 2015) in this thread and made a table of the critical dates and processing times from previous posts to give us a rough estimate. Yes I know, I have a lot of time on my hands at the moment lol
> 
> Notes/disclaimers:
> 
> I stopped at the applications submitted in October 2014 as I thought this is probably going back too far.
> Unfortunately can't create a table in here so apologies for the crappy format
> Of course everybody's circumstances are different but it gives me/us some hope to see what the previous real processing times have been for Berlin Embassy.
> date format: dd/mm/yyyy
> the list is ordered by date of submission
> 
> Based on below times (from 43 previous Berlin applicants with grant dates) we can see
> 
> quickest application (since October 2014) was processed in 3 months and the longest was in 16.5 months
> average wait time = 8.65 months (372 months / 43 applicants with grant dates)
> 79.1% (34/43) of applications were processed within 6 to 10 months (2x6 months, 1x6.5months, 3x7 months, 1x7.5 months, 8x8months, 4x8.5months, 8x9months, 3x9.5months, 4x10months)
> main countries: 13 applications from Germany, 7 from Netherlands, 6 Unknown country, 5 Italy, 5 Poland
> 
> *If you want to add your timeline please copy and paste the most recent "table" and add yours to the end. For example, if the person above you has added their timeline in then you need to copy their table*
> 
> *User name _ Country _ Date of submission _ Grant date _ Total Wait time _ Visa (if posted) _ 100 Granted (if stated)?*
> K&K _ Greece _ 23-10-2014 _ 20-1-2016 _ *15 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> chocolate33 _ Unknown _ 28-10-2014 _ 1-8-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> coatesy8 _ Netherlands _ 21-11-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> BeachLoveSun _ Germany _ 27-11-2014 _ 27-8-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa not stated _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> atgreg _ Unknown _ Dec 2014 _ Sept 2015 _ *9 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> dmorganti _ Poland _ 19-12-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Arianwen _ Unknown _ 23-12-2014 _ 4-9-2015 _ *8 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Saaussie _ Italy _ 29-1-2015 _ 14-10-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> rainman8 _ Italy _ 20-2-2015 _ 1-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> stagnino _ Italy _ 22-2-2015 _ 26-10-2015 _ *8 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Addy90 _ Poland _ 24-2-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Chilidog _ Russia/Sweden _ 5-3-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> alex01 _ Poland _ 9-3-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> shmushma _ Italy _ 9-4-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Daniel_ _ Germany _ 15-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> PinkLady _ Poland _ 20-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> socworkersk _ Greece _ 25-5-2015 _ 10-3-2016 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
> Puresabrina _ Germany _ 31-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> ElliG _ Greece _ 12-6-2015 _ 1-3-2016 _ *9.5 months *_ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
> Denalane87 _ Switzerland _ 25-6-2015 _ 2-6-2016 _* 11 months *_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> bmcgowra _ Germany	26-6-2015 _ 8-4-2016 _ *9 Months	* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> Rickster _ Netherlands _ 27-6-2015 _ 4-4-2016 _* 9 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Ritarita _ Poland _ 1-7-2015 _ 2-3-2016 _* 8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> AussieWayOfLife _ Germany _ 14-8-2015 _ 2-12-2016 _ *15.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> howlongdoesittake _ Germany	1-10-2015 _ 17-2-2017 _ *16.5 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Zakali _ Sweden _ 3-10-2015 _ 8-6-2016 _ *8 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> V123 _ Netherlands _ 14-10-2015 _ 16-6-2016 _ *8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Brausefrosch _ Germany _ 2-11-2015 _ 12-7-2016 _ *9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Pauci _ Italy _ Feb 2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *12 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Physalis _ Germany _ 1-2-2016 _ 15-11-2016 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> MrPerson _ Unknown _ 4-2-2016 _ 14-9-2016 _* 7 months	* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> Sophia123 _ Germany _ 26-2-2016 _ 17-11-2016 _* 9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Wafflel _ Unknown _ 6-4-2016 _ 6-2-2017 _ *10 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Floater05 _ Switzerland _ 6-4-2016 _ 23-11-2016 _ *7.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> asoriah _ Sweden _ 2-6-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _* 7 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> sarahmun _ Germany _ 20-6-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *7 months *_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> jenneferry _ Germany _ 3-7-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _ *6.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> sofie _ Netherlands _ 1-8-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _* 5.5 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> JanneKL _ Germany _ 15-8-2016 _ 21-2-2017 _ *6 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Tweety15884 _ Germany _ 26-9-2016 _ 14-12-2016 _ *3 months	* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> mamainspain _ Spain _ 4-10-2016 _ 14-3-2017 _ *6 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Nelson1990 _ Unknown _ 12-10-2016 _ 27-1-2017 _ *3.5 months* _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
> bedrock _ Netherlands _ 27-10-2016 _ 8-3-2017 _ *4.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
> Glaba _ Switzerland _ 4-8-2016 _ *still waiting? *_ 309/100 _ still waiting?
> Lindsay~ _ Netherlands _ 11-11-2016 _ *still waiting* _ 309/100 _ still waiting
> nem&nic _ Serbia/Estonia _ 9-1-2017 _ *still waiting* _ Visa unknown _ still waiting
> FinnishAustralian _ Finland _ 13-2-2017 _ *still waiting* _ Visa unknown _ still waiting


Thanks for the statistics. . Very interesting. Also nice to note that the latest visas have generally been granted quicker than earlier ones. This might indicate that Berlin is more effiecient nowadays. *fingers crossed*

Just went to my medical today and next week should get my Aussie police check. Then I have everything attached to my application .


----------



## skippy2017

FinnishAustralian said:


> Thanks for the statistics. . Very interesting. Also nice to note that the latest visas have generally been granted quicker than earlier ones. This might indicate that Berlin is more effiecient nowadays. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Just went to my medical today and next week should get my Aussie police check. Then I have everything attached to my application .


Yes, it does look like they are being granted quicker in the previous year. I hope you are right and Berlin is more efficient! I just wish they could tell us when. That is the part that is most annoying - not knowing when.

Good luck with the medical!


----------



## LukeABCDE

I got my visa grant notification today.

You can see the timeline in my signature.

Applied - 2016/12/13
Medicals Requested - 2017/02/23
Medicals Submitted - 2017/03/01
Visa Granted - 2017/04/07

I never got a case officer notification. But oh my god I'm so stoked.


----------



## skippy2017

LukeABCDE said:


> I got my visa grant notification today.
> 
> You can see the timeline in my signature.
> 
> Applied - 2016/12/13
> Medicals Requested - 2017/02/23
> Medicals Submitted - 2017/03/01
> Visa Granted - 2017/04/07
> 
> I never got a case officer notification. But oh my god I'm so stoked.


Congratulations Luke! What a quick turnaround! All the best!


----------



## skippy2017

Just an update incase anybody missed it - cesa from Italy (applied online through Berlin) was granted 309 & 100 visa after *1 month and 5 days!*

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ter-1-month-straight-google-page-ranking.html



cesa said:


> Well guys, long story short: last February I posted here to get some advice.
> 
> Applied for 309 on March 6
> 
> CO requests health and police clearance on March 22
> 
> Clearances submitted last week, on April 6
> 
> Visa granted TODAY April 11 !
> 
> And...straight to PR Visa 100
> 
> omg omg omg
> 
> so happy and still can't understand how this has happened
> 
> applied online with no MA and through Berlin
> 
> Thank You CO Jutta!


----------



## cesa

skippy2017 said:


> Just an update incase anybody missed it - cesa from Italy (applied online through Berlin) was granted 309 & 100 visa after *1 month and 5 days!*


Yeah! 

And to be honest, mine wasn't even the most straightforward of the cases I guess (in a relationship since 2011, but doing long-distance most of the time, except for my recent 12-month WHV and other previous meetings)


----------



## FinnishAustralian

Hey guys!

I just got the best news to kick off the weekend. I got my visa and straight to PR!! Took less than 2,5 months from Berlin. And I received the visa 2 days after attaching the last needed document: Aussie police check.

So visa submitted 13th of Feb,
Requests for more information 11th of April
Applied the last needed document 18th of April
Visa granted 21st of April

So happy now!!


----------



## skippy2017

OMG!! My partner just got his 309 visa granted today after 3 months and 6 days wait!

Here is a quick overview of us:

 Dating for 2.5 years with no children. We lived together for 1 year and 15 weeks before applying for the visa
 Applied from the Netherlands through Berlin Embassy online
 15 Jan 2017 - Visa lodged with Police Check (Applicant and Sponsor Police Checks uploaded)
 8 March 2017 - Health check completed (we did it without being asked)
 13 March 2017 - Health check received and submitted
 21 April 2017 - Visa granted!

We are so happy! Can't believe how quick Berlin are getting!


----------



## FinnishAustralian

WOW! Berlin has been productive today. We received our visa the same day. What a way to start the weekend. Congrats to the both of us!


----------



## 303177

Updating the table 



skippy2017 said:


> *User name _ Country _ Date of submission _ Grant date _ Total Wait time _ Visa (if posted) _ 100 Granted (if stated)?*
> K&K _ Greece _ 23-10-2014 _ 20-1-2016 _ *15 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> chocolate33 _ Unknown _ 28-10-2014 _ 1-8-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> coatesy8 _ Netherlands _ 21-11-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> BeachLoveSun _ Germany _ 27-11-2014 _ 27-8-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa not stated _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> atgreg _ Unknown _ Dec 2014 _ Sept 2015 _ *9 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> dmorganti _ Poland _ 19-12-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Arianwen _ Unknown _ 23-12-2014 _ 4-9-2015 _ *8 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Saaussie _ Italy _ 29-1-2015 _ 14-10-2015 _ *8.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> rainman8 _ Italy _ 20-2-2015 _ 1-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> stagnino _ Italy _ 22-2-2015 _ 26-10-2015 _ *8 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Addy90 _ Poland _ 24-2-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Chilidog _ Russia/Sweden _ 5-3-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *10 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> alex01 _ Poland _ 9-3-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ *8 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> shmushma _ Italy _ 9-4-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Daniel_ _ Germany _ 15-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> PinkLady _ Poland _ 20-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> socworkersk _ Greece _ 25-5-2015 _ 10-3-2016 _ *9 months* _ Visa unknown _ *100 Granted*
> Puresabrina _ Germany _ 31-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ *8 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> ElliG _ Greece _ 12-6-2015 _ 1-3-2016 _ *9.5 months *_ Visa unknown _ *100 Granted*
> Denalane87 _ Switzerland _ 25-6-2015 _ 2-6-2016 _* 11 months *_ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> bmcgowra _ Germany	26-6-2015 _ 8-4-2016 _ *9 Months	* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> Rickster _ Netherlands _ 27-6-2015 _ 4-4-2016 _* 9 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Ritarita _ Poland _ 1-7-2015 _ 2-3-2016 _* 8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> AussieWayOfLife _ Germany _ 14-8-2015 _ 2-12-2016 _ *15.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> howlongdoesittake _ Germany	1-10-2015 _ 17-2-2017 _ *16.5 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Zakali _ Sweden _ 3-10-2015 _ 8-6-2016 _ *8 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> V123 _ Netherlands _ 14-10-2015 _ 16-6-2016 _ *8 months	* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Brausefrosch _ Germany _ 2-11-2015 _ 12-7-2016 _ *9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Pauci _ Italy _ Feb 2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *12 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Physalis _ Germany _ 1-2-2016 _ 15-11-2016 _ *9.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> MrPerson _ Unknown _ 4-2-2016 _ 14-9-2016 _* 7 months	* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> Sophia123 _ Germany _ 26-2-2016 _ 17-11-2016 _* 9 months *_ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Wafflel _ Unknown _ 6-4-2016 _ 6-2-2017 _ *10 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Floater05 _ Switzerland _ 6-4-2016 _ 23-11-2016 _ *7.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> asoriah _ Sweden _ 2-6-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _* 7 months *_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> sarahmun _ Germany _ 20-6-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ *7 months *_ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> jenneferry _ Germany _ 3-7-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _ *6.5 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> sofie _ Netherlands _ 1-8-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _* 5.5 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> JanneKL _ Germany _ 15-8-2016 _ 21-2-2017 _ *6 months *_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Tweety15884 _ Germany _ 26-9-2016 _ 14-12-2016 _ *3 months* _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> mamainspain _ Spain _ 4-10-2016 _ 14-3-2017 _ *6 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> Nelson1990 _ Unknown _ 12-10-2016 _ 27-1-2017 _ *3.5 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> bedrock _ Netherlands _ 27-10-2016 _ 8-3-2017 _ *4.5 months* _ Visa unknown _ *100 Granted*
> Glaba _ Switzerland _ 4-8-2016 _ *still waiting? *_ 309/100 _ still waiting?
> Lindsay~ _ Netherlands _ 11-11-2016 _ *still waiting* _ 309/100 _ still waiting
> LukeABCDE _ Germany _ 13-12-2016 _ 7-4-2017 _ *4 months* _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> nem&nic _ Serbia/Estonia _ 9-1-2017 _ *still waiting* _ Visa unknown _ still waiting
> Flat_White _ Poland _ 9-1-2017 _ 5-4-2017 _ *3 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> skippy2017 _ Netherlands _ 15-1-2017 _ 21-4-2017 _ *3 months* _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
> FinnishAustralian _ Finland _ 13-2-2017 _ 21-4-2017 _ *2 months* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*
> cesa _ Italy _ 6-3-2017 _ 11-4-2017 _ *1 month* _ 309/100 _ *100 Granted*


----------



## Lindsay~

Hi guys! 

I am absolutely thrilled to be able to tell you guys that I have received my Grant Notification Letter today!  

It has taken 5,5 months, and a lot of stressful moments and tears and patience ;-). It's funny how you are waiting for this long, and still it feels SO unexpected when you finally receive that e-mail, lol! I will never forget the moment I read the e-mail: I started shaking as I've never experienced before, and teared up instantly! :-D Through my tears I told myself: ok focus now Linds! You have to read it all to confirm that this is actually the news that you think and hope it is! Quite funny. And my partner couldn't speak for about 10 seconds when I told him over FaceTime. Just speechless and super emotional. 

My details:

I am from the Netherlands (Holland), my partner is Aussie. We have been together since 7 Nov 2015. Of which we lived together in Australia for 10 months.

309/100 without help from a Migration Agent.
DOL: 10 Nov 2016 Online & Offshore through the Berlin Office (Uploaded most documents within one week of DOL, including Health Check)
23 Dec 2016: Uploaded Form 80 (without being asked)
9 Feb 2017: Asked to upload additional info (AFP check, and better quality of evidence that I had already uploaded)
18 Feb - 28 Feb 2017: my partner came over for a holiday! He met all my family and friends in those weeks.
4 Mar 2017: I uploaded the requested info, including great new material of our two weeks together in Holland
25 Mar 2017: GRANT notification mail 

I will be leaving Holland in two weeks!! So very excited! 

I truly hope that all of you will hear something soon too. Hang in there, your day will come! Xx


----------



## Lindsay~

NEW UPDATE 

User name _ Country _ Date of submission _ Grant date _ Total Wait time _ Visa (if posted) _ 100 Granted (if stated)?
K&K _ Greece _ 23-10-2014 _ 20-1-2016 _ 15 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
chocolate33 _ Unknown _ 28-10-2014 _ 1-8-2015 _ 10 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
coatesy8 _ Netherlands _ 21-11-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ 9.5 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
BeachLoveSun _ Germany _ 27-11-2014 _ 27-8-2015 _ 9 months _ Visa not stated _ Not stated if 100 Granted
atgreg _ Unknown _ Dec 2014 _ Sept 2015 _ 9 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
dmorganti _ Poland _ 19-12-2014 _ 3-9-2015 _ 8.5 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Arianwen _ Unknown _ 23-12-2014 _ 4-9-2015 _ 8 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Saaussie _ Italy _ 29-1-2015	_ 14-10-2015 _ 8.5 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
rainman8 _ Italy _ 20-2-2015 _ 1-12-2015 _ 10 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
stagnino _ Italy _ 22-2-2015 _ 26-10-2015 _ 8 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Addy90 _ Poland _ 24-2-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ 8 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Chilidog _ Russia/Sweden _ 5-3-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ 10 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
alex01 _ Poland _ 9-3-2015 _ 3-11-2015 _ 8 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
shmushma _ Italy _ 9-4-2015 _ 2-12-2015 _ 9 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Daniel_ _ Germany _ 15-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ 8.5 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
PinkLady _ Poland _ 20-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ 8.5 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
socworkersk _ Greece _ 25-5-2015 _ 10-3-2016 _ 9 months _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
Puresabrina _ Germany _ 31-5-2015 _ 1-2-2016 _ 8 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
ElliG _ Greece _ 12-6-2015 _ 1-3-2016 _ 9.5 months _ Visa unknown _ 100 Granted
Denalane87 _ Switzerland _ 25-6-2015 _ 2-6-2016 _ 11 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
bmcgowra _ Germany	26-6-2015 _ 8-4-2016 _ 9 Months	_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
Rickster _ Netherlands _ 27-6-2015 _ 4-4-2016 _ 9 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Ritarita _ Poland _ 1-7-2015 _ 2-3-2016 _ 8 months	_ Visa unknown	_ Not stated if 100 Granted
AussieWayOfLife _ Germany _ 14-8-2015 _ 2-12-2016 _ 15.5 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
howlongdoesittake _ Germany	1-10-2015 _ 17-2-2017 _ 16.5 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Zakali _ Sweden _ 3-10-2015 _ 8-6-2016	_ 8 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
V123 _ Netherlands _ 14-10-2015 _ 16-6-2016 _ 8 months	_ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Brausefrosch _ Germany _ 2-11-2015 _ 12-7-2016 _ 9 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Pauci _ Italy _ Feb 2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ 12 months _ Visa unknown	_ Not stated if 100 Granted
Physalis _ Germany _ 1-2-2016 _ 15-11-2016 _ 9.5 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
MrPerson _ Unknown	_ 4-2-2016 _ 14-9-2016 _ 7 months	_ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
Sophia123 _ Germany _ 26-2-2016 _ 17-11-2016 _ 9 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Wafflel _ Unknown	_ 6-4-2016 _ 6-2-2017 _ 10 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Floater05 _ Switzerland _ 6-4-2016 _ 23-11-2016 _ 7.5 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
asoriah _ Sweden _ 2-6-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _ 7 months	_ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
sarahmun _ Germany _ 20-6-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ 7 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
jenneferry _ Germany	_ 3-7-2016 _ 26-1-2017 _ 6.5 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
sofie _ Netherlands _ 1-8-2016 _ 20-1-2017 _ 5.5 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
JanneKL _ Germany _ 15-8-2016 _ 21-2-2017 _ 6 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Tweety15884 _ Germany	_ 26-9-2016 _ 14-12-2016 _ 3 months _ 300 PMV _ Not stated if 100 Granted
mamainspain _ Spain _ 4-10-2016 _ 14-3-2017 _ 6 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
Nelson1990 _ Unknown	_ 12-10-2016 _ 27-1-2017 _ 3.5 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
bedrock _ Netherlands _ 27-10-2016 _ 8-3-2017 _ 4.5 months _ Visa unknown	_ 100 Granted
Glaba _ Switzerland _ 4-8-2016 _ still waiting? _ 309/100	_ still waiting?
Lindsay~	_ Netherlands _ 11-11-2016 _25-4-2017 _ 5,5 months _ 309/100 _ 100 not granted yet 
LukeABCDE _ Germany _ 13-12-2016 _ 7-4-2017 _ 4 months _ Visa unknown _ Not stated if 100 Granted
nem&nic _ Serbia/Estonia _ 9-1-2017 _ still waiting _ Visa unknown _ still waiting
Flat_White _ Poland _ 9-1-2017 _ 5-4-2017 _ 3 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
skippy2017 _ Netherlands _ 15-1-2017 _ 21-4-2017 _ 3 months _ 309/100 _ Not stated if 100 Granted
FinnishAustralian _ Finland _ 13-2-2017 _ 21-4-2017 _ 2 months _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted
cesa _ Italy _ 6-3-2017 _ 11-4-2017 _ 1 month _ 309/100 _ 100 Granted


----------



## Samy longue

Congrats to all the successful applicants. I am still getting my supporting documents in order.Please i need some clarification and information about those of you who have applied for PMV 300 visa especially through Berlin office.

1. I read on the embassy web page that the applicant should not submit form 888 statutory declaration unless the request for it. Will it be a problem if i dont submit it and only wait for it as they reccommend?

2. Please let me know how does Notification of intended marriage document( NOIM) goes.Is it ok if just the sponsor meet the marriage celebrant in Australia to fill and sign it while the celebrant attest it since i the applicant is not in Australia or must the applicant sign it as well before it will make it valid in the eyes of the visa officer? Please i do really need information about this NOIM. Do i need to specify a date or the wedding to take place or give a range?

3. Who is supposed to submit form 888 statutory declaration form? Is it both applicant and sponsor or just applicant ?

Please i will be grateful for your comment and information sharing.

With regards.

Sammy


----------



## mia81

My partner just got his 100 visa granted today after 6 weeks.
We have been together for a total of 15 years. Married for 7 years and have 2 kids.
Applying offshore. I have previously lived in Australia.

Date of application: 21 March 2017
Nationality: Greek
Visa type: 100
Date visa granted: 03 May 2017


----------



## JanneKL

Congrats! That must be the quickest processing time ever!


----------



## 16months

*Help*

Hi every one.

16 months and still waiting. Submitted all the required no answer yet.


----------



## Jenkins

I thought I'd share my application process: 

Visa : Subclass 461 (Nz-citizen partner temp visa) 
Applied: 02.11.16
Police clearance submitted with application 
Low risk country (Sweden) 
Medical submitted 21.03.17 (1 week after requested by co). 
Visa grant : 19.05.17


I went to Australia on a tourist visa at the end of February to be with my partner, and was luckily asked to depart for finalization of visa 10 days before my tourist visa ran out. I went to Nz and within one hour of departing Sydney they had sent me an email with my visa Grant notification. 

I have been in a de-facto relationship with my kiwi boyfriend for 7 years and we have in the past done his partner visa for Sweden and that process took exactly as long as estimated and it was very easy to track your process. 

I was a little frustrated about waiting for this visa for almost 7 months because when I applied the estimated processing time offshore for a low risk country was 2 months!! And 5 months later they changed this processing time on their website to 9-11 months!! I understand this is not a long time compared to the waiting time for partners of Australian citizens, this visa is however a temporary visa for 5 years and does not lead to permanent residency. 

Good luck everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## 16months

Hello Friends 

A little update: Got my 309 granted after 17,5 months. I think the reason that it took so long time for me was security clearance. 

So hold out guys! If there is a tunnel there must be some lights at the end. 

Hope everyone get some god news very soon! 

See you on the other side of the earth  

Peace and love!


----------



## Berlin

Hi all, 

Just wondering how everyone's applications are going? 

I submitted my PMV 300 at the end of May 2017 (high risk country being assessed in Berlin) and haven't heard anything as yet. Called the embassy one month in and they advised that there was still no case officer allocated. Will wait a couple more weeks before calling again for another update.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Berlin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering how everyone's applications are going?
> 
> I submitted my PMV 300 at the end of May 2017 (high risk country being assessed in Berlin) and haven't heard anything as yet. Called the embassy one month in and they advised that there was still no case officer allocated. Will wait a couple more weeks before calling again for another update.


Hi,

From what I've heard this seems normal to have not heard anything yet only 2 months in (more so with high risk countries).

If you haven't heard anything in another month or two, you could always send your police/medical checks in.

What is your country of birth?


----------



## Berlin

To be very honest, I feel it is standard but I thought I would call just for a general check in. 

My country of birth is Australia, my partner is Czech


----------



## simonc021

This is kind of late but I wanted to share the information anyway! 

My Fiance (now wife) applied for her PMV on December 21 2016, and it was granted by the Berlin office on the 7th of April 2017. 

This was hugely quicker than we expected. We didn't even know it was possible to happen even half that fast so it was a huge surprise we were not prepared for. 

I just wanted to let you know it's probably not likely, but it is a possibility! 

All the best to you all !


----------



## Germaniac

Any recent updates anyone? We applied on 9 May and have still had no contact.


----------



## Berlin

Nothing from my end. I applied a bit later than you (30 May PMV sc 300) and haven't heard anything. I keep trying to call the High Commission in London just to follow up but can never get through as the line is always engaged.


----------



## lipstick_

Applied on 5.11.2016 from Poland.
Case officer allocated asked for extra documentation that we provided a month ago and haven't heard since then so 9 months waiting already.
Application done by RMA.
There is my fiancée and her 2 kids involved as well.


----------



## Germaniac

Yep - the whole process is slow and frustrating. Hopefully we will hear something soon.


----------



## Germaniac

Another quiet few weeks. I take it nobody has any updates?


----------



## JanneKL

Summer holidays... last year it was very quiet around this time as well.


----------



## Berlin

Didn't even occur to me that Summer holidays would have affected it - makes so much sense! Thanks for the info


----------



## Germaniac

Pretty long summer holiday! No news of any visa grants here for a while!


----------



## ada199

Hi all,
I am concerned as what happens if you provide a wrong date when you get a phone call from the Embassy. 
Secondly how long does it take for a decision to be made after you have done an interview?


----------



## Germaniac

Anyone have any updates.. very slow couple of months.. Can't believe it's just because of summer holidays..!


----------



## Olga

Hi, I'm from Moscow, Russia, but my 309 application was processed by the Embassy in Berlin.
Applied on 11/09/16, 309 visa granted today on 20/09/17 - a bit more than 12 months, but I am very grateful it's done!


----------



## Germaniac

Congratulations Olga!! Great to hear!


----------



## GabsC2016

Hi everyone,
I thought I´d share my information with you:

Applied for Partner Visa: 30th Dec 2016
Applied from: off shore from Germany (my country of birth)
Nationality: Spain, low risk country
First contact from CO: 27th of February 2017
Further documents submitted: Health Examination and Police Certificates on 13th of March 2017
Current status: Assessment in progress (and me being frustrated)

I entered Australia on 14th of February on a 12 month tourist visa and have to leave every 3 months to extend the tourist visa for another 3 months, plus I´m not allowed to work what is really driving me crazy by now. Not knowing if it will be granted in few weeks, months or even next year is the most frustrating part of it. But after reading other posts I know now, that I´m not alone..

I lived one year in England with my Aussie boyfriend before applying and we originally had planned to get a work and travel visa for me, so I could work as soon as we arrive in Australia. But there is a restricted number of people from Spain that are allowed on a work & travel visa in Australia and the application period is only once a year. For Germans it´s unlimited. Unfortunately I couldn´t apply for German citizenship (although I was born there and lived all my life there, except for that one year that I moved to England to be with my boyfriend). I lost my right to become German when I left to England and plans were ruined.

I´m waiting and hoping every day that it will arrive soon, but who knows


----------



## Savage_Flame

Hi guys,

My fiancé who is German (applicant) and I (sponsor) have finally submitted our PMV 300 application earlier today. 

All very exciting, and nerve-racking, but glad it is done for now.

Cheers,


----------



## Savage_Flame

Does anybody have any news, grants, updates or requests for information lately from anyone applying from Berlin?

I have not seen much new posts or movement lately for any threads for Berlin.


----------



## Berlin

Applied 30 May and still haven't heard anything or received any correspondence


----------



## Savage_Flame

Berlin said:


> Applied 30 May and still haven't heard anything or received any correspondence


Hope you hear something soon, Berlin.

Did you upload Police Checks and Medicals yet? Or are you waiting for the requested from CO?


----------



## V123

Hi guys

just wanting some clarification around stage 2 of partner visa for PR.

We applied Oct 14 2015 for my dutch partner while living in netherlands
A month later they asked for Medicals and police
police clearance 4 Dec 2015
med clearance was done in January because we were travelling.
Visa granted 16th June 2017 (7 months)
We moved to aus in Nov 2016, married in Mar 2017 and enjoying life!

it has now been over 2 yrars since we applied in Oct 2015 so wondering what the process is for sending more info for stage 2, i have seen conflicting info.
In our grant letter it says someone will contact us re stage 2 but forums say they won't...

anyone else been through stage 2?
what is the process?
after supplying info for stage 2* how long is the wait until PR?

We're trying to buy a house but the banks wont give us a good rate while hubby is on temporary

Thanks!!!


----------



## V123

mia81 said:


> My partner just got his 100 visa granted today after 6 weeks.
> We have been together for a total of 15 years. Married for 7 years and have 2 kids.
> Applying offshore. I have previously lived in Australia.
> 
> Date of application: 21 March 2017
> Nationality: Greek
> Visa type: 100
> Date visa granted: 03 May 2017


hi Mia
when you say 100 visa do you mean stage two of partner visa?
if so did they ask you to apply? was it as onerous as stage 1?
thanks


----------



## Berlin

Savage_Flame said:


> Hope you hear something soon, Berlin.
> 
> Did you upload Police Checks and Medicals yet? Or are you waiting for the requested from CO?


I hope so too!

I already uploaded Police Checks and Medicals just about a week ago, so just waiting to hear from a CO... not sure if we've even been allocated a CO yet


----------



## DarioWing

Hi everyone.
I am applying for a student visa for the postgraduate research sector. I am wondering that there is no information in this thread about student visas in the recent times. Are there any information on the processing times?


----------



## Savage_Flame

Hi everyone,

Update:

I (sponsor) and my fiancé (German applicant), were surprised to find an email from a case officer this morning requesting her police check and medical for her.

We applied for PMV 300 on the 29th October, 2017, so it has only been 1 month since applying. Surprised but happy to say the least.

Also, in our immi account, it says sponsor (me) approved. I have not even uploaded my police checks yet, does that seem right for me to be approved already? 
It still says submitted. But when we click on view application status it definitely says my name - then approved next to it.
I actually have my Australian police check ready to upload, but just waiting for my Canadian one to arrive this week sometime.

I am obviously going to upload them both as they are already basically done - just wondering if anyone has ever been approved as a sponsor without police checks being submitted.

Good start to the morning, still surprised for such a quick request from CO!


----------



## Ramona2504

Applied for Partner Visa: 2nd October 2017
Applied from: Germany
Nationality: German, low risk country
First contact from CO: 27th of November 2017
Further documents submitted: Medical on the 30th of Nov 2017 (Police Certificates with the application)
Current status: Assessment in progress 

Hi everybody! 
Me (German) and my partner/sponsor (Australian) have applied for a De Facto Partner Visa. We've met in Australia, when I travelled on a WHV, been together for 2.5 years now and have a daughter that just turned 1. We were surprised on how fast we received the email from our CO and hope that the visa will be approved very fast, too. 
Cheers and good luck to everybody else!


----------



## Ramona2504

Berlin said:


> I hope so too!
> 
> I already uploaded Police Checks and Medicals just about a week ago, so just waiting to hear from a CO... not sure if we've even been allocated a CO yet


You should have received an Email confirming that you send an application just after you send it. And then you get another one with your CO requesting further information and the Medical. I've read in this forum before that people that send everything at once never got an email from a CO until the visa was granted. Maybe check your mailbox in your ImmiAccount?


----------



## Ramona2504

Savage_Flame said:


> Also, in our immi account, it says sponsor (me) approved. I have not even uploaded my police checks yet, does that seem right for me to be approved already?
> It still says submitted. But when we click on view application status it definitely says my name - then approved next to it.


Same here: I was quite surprised to see my partner had already been approved, too. We already submitted his police checks with the application.

Are you both currently in Germany? What area are you from?


----------



## Savage_Flame

Ramona2504 said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in our immi account, it says sponsor (me) approved. I have not even uploaded my police checks yet, does that seem right for me to be approved already?
> It still says submitted. But when we click on view application status it definitely says my name - then approved next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here: I was quite surprised to see my partner had already been approved, too. We already submitted his police checks with the application.
> 
> Are you both currently in Germany? What area are you from?
Click to expand...

My fiancé and I are still quite shocked, haha. I am still in the process of obtaining police checks for myself (sponsor). I have my Australian one ready, just waiting on my Canadian one. Unfortunately, I left the apartment number off the address so I feel there will be a delay for my Canada police check. It says I am approved, but I still want to upload both incase.

I am an Australian citizen, but living in Canada until next week, when I fly home. My fiancé is back in Germany, finishing off her studies until next July. She is coming to Australia for two weeks on the 9th and will stay for Xmas. She is from near Stuttgart. I am from the coast down from Melbourne.

Where abouts are you from?

Also, is your CO Jutta? Just curious


----------



## DarioWing

*Place of processing*

How can you make sure that your application will be assessed in Berlin? I am German myself and applied online via ImmiAccount.
So do they simply process all applications from Germans there as I have read that some people specifically applied at the Berlin office, but that was not on option on ImmiAccount 

Best wishes
Dario


----------



## Ramona2504

DarioWing said:


> How can you make sure that your application will be assessed in Berlin? I am German myself and applied online via ImmiAccount.
> So do they simply process all applications from Germans there as I have read that some people specifically applied at the Berlin office, but that was not on option on ImmiAccount
> 
> Best wishesw
> Dario


HI Dario! 
When you fill out the application you are asked to select the nearest embassy. So when you're in Germany that's Berlin. I guess that's how they allocate the applications...
Good luck!


----------



## Ramona2504

Savage_Flame said:


> My fiancé and I are still quite shocked, haha.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am an Australian citizen, but living in Canada until next week, when I fly home. My fiancé is back in Germany, finishing off her studies until next July. She is coming to Australia for two weeks on the 9th and will stay for Xmas. She is from near Stuttgart. I am from the coast down from Melbourne.
> 
> Where abouts are you from?
> 
> Also, is your CO Jutta? Just curious


Yes I'm quite confused on how to go on with my planning. Should I go back to work and put our daughter in childcare or enjoy the last couple of months at home?!? Hard to say how long it'll take now!

How is your girlfriend able to visit you in Australia? I thought you're not allowed to enter the country while you're waiting for approval? Or are you just not allowed to be there at the time it is approved? I think I read somewhere that somebody visited NZ for a week when their CO notified them that the visa was going to be approved and they had to leave OZ...

I'm from near Mainz and my partner is from Newcastle NSW. 

No our CO is Bozica.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Ramona2504 said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé and I are still quite shocked, haha.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am an Australian citizen, but living in Canada until next week, when I fly home. My fiancé is back in Germany, finishing off her studies until next July. She is coming to Australia for two weeks on the 9th and will stay for Xmas. She is from near Stuttgart. I am from the coast down from Melbourne.
> 
> Where abouts are you from?
> 
> Also, is your CO Jutta? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your girlfriend able to visit you in Australia? I thought you're not allowed to enter the country while you're waiting for approval? Or are you just not allowed to be there at the time it is approved? I think I read somewhere that somebody visited NZ for a week when their CO notified them that the visa was going to be approved and they had to leave OZ...
> 
> I'm from near Mainz and my partner is from Newcastle NSW.
> 
> No our CO is Bozica.
Click to expand...

She already has a 12 month multiple entry tourist visa granted back in June. Yup, you can definitely visit Australia whilst awaiting the PMV visa (if you hold a valid tourist visa to enter the country). You are supposed to notify DIBP but technically they can see where you are at the time. You are correct, If they are ready to grant, they will see if you are in Australia - and if it is the case they will ask you to leave the country. It only takes a few days at most and then they will grant the visa.

The only tricky thing with this - is I am pretty sure once you came back to Australia and activate your PMV visa, you would have to wait for your current tourist visa to expire (usually 3 months after first entry on the tourist visa) until you get working rights etc to kick in. Example - enter on tourist visa Feb 1st, granted PMV April 10th. You can enter back in anytime - but won't have work rights etc until May 1st (when the 3 month tourist visa is up). I could be totally wrong with this and may be confusing myself with bridging visas, but I think that is how it works.

Anywho, we should be fine as we are holding off submitting our police checks until the 20th December or so. That way my fiancé will head back to Germany on the 26th, and being so close to Xmas they hopefully won't grant until after. We are not too concerned when the actual grant comes through because she can't move for good to Australia until the end of July - to finish her studies. As I said it is definitely not a bad thing, I am certainly happy - I just was very surprised to see requests so quickly.

Nice! We are actually moving up to Wollongong shortly after she moves to Australia next year!


----------



## Ramona2504

Sounds complicated but I guess you've got it all figured out right. ;-) 

The coast around Wollongong is really nice! Great place to live! Good luck to you (on the grant, the move and everything). I guess I'll read from you once you've heard from the embassy.


----------



## Ramona2504

I almost fell off the couch yesterday when I checked my emails: my visa has already been granted!! And we have to enter before the 13th of June. So now the planning and packing will begin...


----------



## Savage_Flame

Ramona2504 said:


> I almost fell off the couch yesterday when I checked my emails: my visa has already been granted!! And we have to enter before the 13th of June. So now the planning and packing will begin...


Congrats Ramona!
If I remember correctly, then you have been approved in just over 2 months? Wow. Great news and am very happy for you.

I am in a similar situation. Applied 29th October, already got a CO and requests for applicant medicals and police check after only 4 weeks. So I feel a grant could be sooner than expected at the sounds of recent times out of Berlin. 
We are actually putting off uploading our requested docs until the end of the 28 days. And I am waiting for my final police check from overseas still.


----------



## Ramona2504

Good luck to you and I hope you'll receive the grant email as soon as you've supplied the final documents (and Berlin embassy staff have returned from their Christmas holidays  ).

Yes it's only been about 2 months. We expected the worst and we're surprised with this! 

And I just read in a different thread that applicants that already have a child with their sponsor can be granted a permanent visa straight away. Rechecked my emails and ... Yep! I've been granted a 100 with the 309! Stoked! Didn't realize coz the 2 emails I got looked identical and I thought they accidentally resend it... Lol!


----------



## Ramona2504

Savage_Flame said:


> Anywho, we should be fine as we are holding off submitting our police checks until the 20th December or so. That way my fiancé will head back to Germany on the 26th, and being so close to Xmas they hopefully won't grant until after. We are not too concerned when the actual grant comes through because she can't move for good to Australia until the end of July - to finish her studies.


I hope for you that the embassy won't grant your visa before the middle of February. Why? Did you notice that I've only been given a timeframe of 6 months? We expected it to be around 12... I don't mean to raise concerns... Sorry if I do!!


----------



## al_ghazal

Ramona2504 said:


> DarioWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you make sure that your application will be assessed in Berlin? I am German myself and applied online via ImmiAccount.
> So do they simply process all applications from Germans there as I have read that some people specifically applied at the Berlin office, but that was not on option on ImmiAccount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishesw
> Dario
> 
> 
> 
> HI Dario!
> When you fill out the application you are asked to select the nearest embassy. So when you're in Germany that's Berlin. I guess that's how they allocate the applications...
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

 this is just a minor point but I don't think nearest embassy is how they assign the embassy that processes the visa. at least in my case my husband closest embassy was in spain but the visa was processed in Egypt. I think they choose embassy based on the counties experience and familiarity of the culture and beaurcracy as well as the human resources and anticipated demand...for example the dipb staff at the embassy are trained to spot fraudulent documents because they know what the legitimate ones look like. no one can be expected to be familiar with all documents and processes world wide. that's just speculating though I'm not actually sure.


----------



## Savage_Flame

Ramona2504 said:


> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, we should be fine as we are holding off submitting our police checks until the 20th December or so. That way my fiancé will head back to Germany on the 26th, and being so close to Xmas they hopefully won't grant until after. We are not too concerned when the actual grant comes through because she can't move for good to Australia until the end of July - to finish her studies.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for you that the embassy won't grant your visa before the middle of February. Why? Did you notice that I've only been given a timeframe of 6 months? We expected it to be around 12... I don't mean to raise concerns... Sorry if I do!!
Click to expand...

Oh yikes. I thought when they grant the visa they give you an entry date tied to the expiry of Medicals and police checks.

When did you get medicals and police checks done? They might take into account our NOIM because we are on the PMV.

If worse comes to worse, if we are granted with a sooner required entry date - she will just have to fly in and activate the 300, we can get married sooner and she will have to head back and finish her exams. Unless a CO will take it into account? Probably not though, I am sure entry date is set in stone and not changeable


----------



## Savage_Flame

Ramona2504 said:


> Good luck to you and I hope you'll receive the grant email as soon as you've supplied the final documents (and Berlin embassy staff have returned from their Christmas holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Yes it's only been about 2 months. We expected the worst and we're surprised with this!
> 
> And I just read in a different thread that applicants that already have a child with their sponsor can be granted a permanent visa straight away. Rechecked my emails and ... Yep! I've been granted a 100 with the 309! Stoked! Didn't realize coz the 2 emails I got looked identical and I thought they accidentally resend it... Lol!


Thanks! And congrats again, that is amazing news about the 100!

Getting PR in 2 months is a pretty good Christmas present right?


----------



## Ramona2504

Savage_Flame said:


> Oh yikes. I thought when they grant the visa they give you an entry date tied to the expiry of Medicals and police checks.
> 
> When did you get medicals and police checks done? They might take into account our NOIM because we are on the PMV.


I just checked and guess you're right: My German police check was issued on the 13/6/2017! The Australian one and my Partners Checks have later dates. So I guess the earliest date is the one they choose. Then you'll be fine.


----------



## China_Avel

Wow, that is amazing. I have been waiting for any news since End of August. It is really frustrating since my husband is already in AU waiting for me. We have 2 kids and have been married for 10 years, I really dont understand what the problem is :-( I guess now that is going towards Xmas holidays nothing is gonna happen either.


----------



## Ramona2504

China_Avel said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I have been waiting for any news since End of August. It is really frustrating since my husband is already in AU waiting for me. We have 2 kids and have been married for 10 years, I really dont understand what the problem is :-( I guess now that is going towards Xmas holidays nothing is gonna happen either.


Oh wow! That sounds like an easy approval to me! Maybe something is missing? Or maybe it's because your husband is not in Germany with you? Don't know, but surely keeping my fingers crossed for an approval soon!


----------



## China_Avel

Ramona2504 said:


> Oh wow! That sounds like an easy approval to me! Maybe something is missing? Or maybe it's because your husband is not in Germany with you? Don't know, but surely keeping my fingers crossed for an approval soon!


I am German but we have both lived in China together for the past 12 years. I start to fear that this is the problem. I hope I am not hanging in a processing line with 1 Million Chinese who are trying to move Down Under every year. I always thought that all applications are centrally qued. But it looks like this is not the case.
It would have been easier to bring my husband to Germany


----------



## Ramona2504

China_Avel said:


> I am German but we have both lived in China together for the past 12 years. I start to fear that this is the problem. I hope I am not hanging in a processing line with 1 Million Chinese who are trying to move Down Under every year. I always thought that all applications are centrally qued. But it looks like this is not the case.
> It would have been easier to bring my husband to Germany


I thought that too, before I noticed that they are allocated to different country embassies... Did you send the application from a German IP address or back in China? Did you get an email from a CO yet? That'll say where it's processed...


----------



## China_Avel

Hi, no I did not get a CO or any other message except acknowledgement of receipt on Aug. 27th. This one does not contain info on where it is processed. I have contact the Australian consulate here yesterday, they have told me it is not processed in SHA but they dont give out info on where it acutally is. I have prepared a letter about our family situation.... Our children had to be without their father for over 4 months already as he had to move to MEL for work obligations but I cannot join him due to the wait for the visa. It is coming to a point where this is not workable any more without serious effect on the kids.
Consulat in SHA suggested to forward this letter to the processing office....but no hint on where this is.
Its a mess, I should have just enter on a tourist visa and then apply for onshore partner visa.
I have applied via a German IP address (VPN) but not sure if that matters as my country of residence has been China for over 10 years. Then again if China consulate says they dont have the case it might be worth a try to just contact the Berlin Consulate.


----------



## Ramona2504

We at first considered entering on a tourist visa and apply onshore too. But the embassy told us that we might get a no further stay on the visa (either at the time of grant or by accustoms agent when entering Australia) or we might even be send home because of entering under false pretenses (saying you're a tourist even though you want to stay and live there). So it's not certain that this way would have been better! The conclusion that we in fact intend to apply onshore would have been quite obvious. We then choose the offshore way (we didnt want to lie at the border or have any other problems that might have effected any future visas) and were lucky. 

So I guess you've made the right choice, even though it's tough at the moment. The letter sounds like a good solution and might help! I keep my fingers crossed for you! The German IP was just a guess coz I'd say it's more likely that it might be Germany. Even more in case your newest registered address is in Germany...

What area are you from?


----------



## Dantizz87

Hi,

We have the receipts for the Police checks and the Health check.

We have uploaded these onto the Immi account. Do we now need to click the button saying *information provided*? under [when you have provided the requested documents please click the below to notify the department] or do we need to wait until we get the police checks and health check back?

Just wondering if its ok click this button to notify them even though its just the receipts?

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## China_Avel

Ramona2504 said:


> We at first considered entering on a tourist visa and apply onshore too. But the embassy told us that we might get a no further stay on the visa (either at the time of grant or by accustoms agent when entering Australia) or we might even be send home because of entering under false pretenses (saying you're a tourist even though you want to stay and live there). So it's not certain that this way would have been better! The conclusion that we in fact intend to apply onshore would have been quite obvious. We then choose the offshore way (we didnt want to lie at the border or have any other problems that might have effected any future visas) and were lucky.
> 
> So I guess you've made the right choice, even though it's tough at the moment. The letter sounds like a good solution and might help! I keep my fingers crossed for you! The German IP was just a guess coz I'd say it's more likely that it might be Germany. Even more in case your newest registered address is in Germany...
> 
> What area are you from?


Thanks God I received my early Xmas present yesterday. They called and said it is being processed now in China. They estimate everything to be finished within next two months. What a relief!


----------



## China_Avel

China_Avel said:


> Thanks God I received my early Xmas present yesterday. They called and said it is being processed now in China. They estimate everything to be finished within next two months. What a relief!


I am originally from around Hannnover. But I have been deregistered from China since 2008 and are since then living in China.


----------



## Ramona2504

Dantizz87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have the receipts for the Police checks and the Health check.
> 
> We have uploaded these onto the Immi account. Do we now need to click the button saying *information provided*? under [when you have provided the requested documents please click the below to notify the department] or do we need to wait until we get the police checks and health check back?
> 
> Just wondering if its ok click this button to notify them even though its just the receipts?
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel


I'd walt until you received the police checks and upload them before clicking - coz the receipt does not contain the info they need to make a decision.


----------



## emilieisabella92

melandabdul said:


> Hi All, Thought I'd start a thread to gather info from anyone currently processing through the Berlin Office. If you would like to add the following info to this thread that would be really helpful
> 
> Type of Visa
> Date Applied
> Stage Application at (e.g. CO Assigned, PC submitted)
> Low or High Risk Country
> 
> Thanks


Offshore 309 partner visa
lodge it 29th of Nov 2017
case office assigned it on the 8th of Dec 2017 
and visa granted on the 18th of dec 2017!! only 20 days. 
I applied from Sweden.


----------



## Ramona2504

emilieisabella92 said:


> Offshore 309 partner visa
> lodge it 29th of Nov 2017
> case office assigned it on the 8th of Dec 2017
> and visa granted on the 18th of dec 2017!! only 20 days.
> I applied from Sweden.


Congrats! Looks like Berlin is really fast at granting visas lately!


----------



## Savage_Flame

Just noticed on my ImmiAccount (and DoHA website) that the processing times for PMV 300 have been updated and are quicker times.

75% of apps in 12 months 
90% of apps in 16 months 

We have been seeing some very quick grants so far in 2017. Good luck to all


----------



## RoundAbout

We got partner visa granted today from Berlin, much sooner than expected!! 
Applying offshore from: Switzerland
Initial application: early August 2017
Medicals requested: mid November 2017
Medicals provided: mid December 2017
Visa granted: 4 January 2018! 
We are relieved and surprised that it went so easily because of applying with a heart condition. Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Savage_Flame

RoundAbout said:


> We got partner visa granted today from Berlin, much sooner than expected!!
> Applying offshore from: Switzerland
> Initial application: early August 2017
> Medicals requested: mid November 2017
> Medicals provided: mid December 2017
> Visa granted: 4 January 2018!
> We are relieved and surprised that it went so easily because of applying with a heart condition. Good luck to all those still waiting!


Congrats Roundabout! 

Who was your CO if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## Dantizz87

RoundAbout said:


> We got partner visa granted today from Berlin, much sooner than expected!!
> Applying offshore from: Switzerland
> Initial application: early August 2017
> Medicals requested: mid November 2017
> Medicals provided: mid December 2017
> Visa granted: 4 January 2018!
> We are relieved and surprised that it went so easily because of applying with a heart condition. Good luck to all those still waiting!


That's great news, congrats! I am just waiting on my Australian police check to arrive in the post and then hopefully its not long after that until we get the visa approved.

I am Australian and my partner is from Slovakia. Both living in London where we applied from.

Applied offshore subclass 309 partner visa: 16/8/2017
Case officer contacted to do medicals and police checks: 16/12/2017


----------



## GoldLondon

I'm so happy to share the news that my partner visa was granted this morning. We applied in the UK, it was processed through the Berlin Embassy and took 4.5 months. We've gone straight to the 100 permanent visa, which is wonderful.

A few things to mention - we had a request for more information in December, which for some reason triggered the sponsor side of the application changing to 'Approved'. This ment the 'Attach document' button disappeared! I had used up my 60 document allocation, so the ability to attach extra information was taken away from us. Just to reassure anyone reading if this happens to you, after contacting the Europe Service Centre, we managed to get the email of the immigration office in Berlin and our case officer emailed directly back. We were then able to attach documents to email directly to the case officer.

We also made a few very silly human errors on our application with conflicting information about dates, as well as stating one date which was completely incorrect. We were SO worried we had ruined our chances, but it was nothing that an email to our case officer with an explanation and sincere apologies didn't fix. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I can safely say the entire experience has been the most intense and stressful of my life (through my own fault) and I'm ecstatic it's all over with 

Applied: 21/08/2017
Asked for extra info: 18/12/2017
Submitted extra info: 23/12/2017 and 02/01/2018
Accepted: 08/01/2018


----------



## Dantizz87

GoldLondon said:


> I'm so happy to share the news that my partner visa was granted this morning. We applied in the UK, it was processed through the Berlin Embassy and took 4.5 months. We've gone straight to the 100 permanent visa, which is wonderful.
> 
> A few things to mention - we had a request for more information in December, which for some reason triggered the sponsor side of the application changing to 'Approved'. This ment the 'Attach document' button disappeared! I had used up my 60 document allocation, so the ability to attach extra information was taken away from us. Just to reassure anyone reading if this happens to you, after contacting the Europe Service Centre, we managed to get the email of the immigration office in Berlin and our case officer emailed directly back. We were then able to attach documents to email directly to the case officer.
> 
> We also made a few very silly human errors on our application with conflicting information about dates, as well as stating one date which was completely incorrect. We were SO worried we had ruined our chances, but it was nothing that an email to our case officer with an explanation and sincere apologies didn't fix.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I can safely say the entire experience has been the most intense and stressful of my life (through my own fault) and I'm ecstatic it's all over with
> 
> Applied: 21/08/2017
> Asked for extra info: 18/12/2017
> Submitted extra info: 23/12/2017 and 02/01/2018
> Accepted: 08/01/2018


Thats Great! Congrats.

Very similar timing to us.

Applied: 16/08/2017
Asked for extra info: 16/12/2017

Have done the medical health check and the UK police checks. We uploaded these to the immi account, but are still waiting on the Aus police check to be posted to my parents house I was emailed saying its done on the 29/12/2017 and its a 3-7 working day posting time and the timing was bad being over New Years and Christmas so hopefully it turns up tomorrow and we can click the information provided button on the immi account. We cant wait for the process to be all over with too, as I feel your stress with the whole thing haha

congrats again


----------



## GoldLondon

Dantizz87 said:


> Thats Great! Congrats.
> 
> Very similar timing to us.
> 
> Applied: 16/08/2017
> Asked for extra info: 16/12/2017
> 
> Have done the medical health check and the UK police checks. We uploaded these to the immi account, but are still waiting on the Aus police check to be posted to my parents house I was emailed saying its done on the 29/12/2017 and its a 3-7 working day posting time and the timing was bad being over New Years and Christmas so hopefully it turns up tomorrow and we can click the information provided button on the immi account. We cant wait for the process to be all over with too, as I feel your stress with the whole thing haha
> 
> congrats again


Thank you so much! We also had to provide an Australia police check in December. We applied for it December 19th, received an email saying it was complete on 20th December and it arrived at my girlfriend's parents house on 29th December. I imagine yours is due to arrive any day now...and once that's uploaded, a decision should be just around the corner for you. I wish you both all the best with it!


----------



## Dantizz87

*Granted*

So after 1.5 years of research, paperwork, stress and money! we have finally been granted our partner visa 

Many thanks to everyone on this site who helped us with any questions we had.

My Partner is Slovakian [high risk country] and we applied from London UK and then were processed in the Berlin office.

Case officer:Marion

Applied: 16/08/2017
Asked for extra info: 16/12/2017
Submitted extra info: 09/01/18
Accepted: 09/01/2018


----------



## Savage_Flame

VISA GRANTED!

Just logged into Immi Account and saw our grant. Totally in shock and ecstatic right now.

PMV 300

Applied: 
29/10/17

CO request police check/medical:
30/11/17

Police check/medicals completed:
24/12/17 - 
(we delayed and waited until a couple of days before the end of the 28 day information request period as my fiancé cannot move to oz until July next year).

Visa grant:
09/01/18

So it ended up taking a little over 2 months. Still cannot believe it to be honest. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GoldLondon

Congratulations Dantizz87 and Savage_Flame! It's a wonderful feeling. The relief, knowing you can be with your partner in the way you want to be.


----------



## Savage_Flame

GoldLondon said:


> Congratulations Dantizz87 and Savage_Flame! It's a wonderful feeling. The relief, knowing you can be with your partner in the way you want to be.


Thanks GoldLondon! You are very correct, It is an indescribable feeling of relief and joy


----------



## Dantizz87

Thanks GoldLondon and a big congrats to you too Savage_Flame

Celebrations tonight after work!

Best of luck to you both on your move to Aus



Savage_Flame said:


> Thanks GoldLondon! You are very correct, It is an indescribable feeling of relief and joy


----------



## Savage_Flame

Dantizz87 said:


> Thanks GoldLondon and a big congrats to you too Savage_Flame
> 
> Celebrations tonight after work!
> 
> Best of luck to you both on your move to Aus
> 
> 
> 
> Savage_Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GoldLondon! You are very correct, It is an indescribable feeling of relief and joy
Click to expand...

Thanks Dantizz and congrats to you too! All the best with your move


----------



## RomanHoliday

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for your very informative posts. My partner has a current application for a 309/100 visa as well. We lodged our application last October 2017 from Rome then processed in Berlin, had a request from our CO for Medicals and Police Checks in November 2017, and due to the number of police checks we had to get, we've only uploaded all the required additional info last January 15, 2018. 

Our CO mentioned in the original email that they be informed once we've done this and they prefer to be contacted via email. However, the link they provided isn't working. Would anyone know how to contact the Berlin embassy by email?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dantizz87

RomanHoliday said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks so much for your very informative posts. My partner has a current application for a 309/100 visa as well. We lodged our application last October 2017 from Rome then processed in Berlin, had a request from our CO for Medicals and Police Checks in November 2017, and due to the number of police checks we had to get, we've only uploaded all the required additional info last January 15, 2018.
> 
> Our CO mentioned in the original email that they be informed once we've done this and they prefer to be contacted via email. However, the link they provided isn't working. Would anyone know how to contact the Berlin embassy by email?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You could try [email protected]

not sure if this is the correct one though as we just notified them on our immi account.

we had this info at the bottom of our granted visa

Australian Embassy, Berlin
OFFICE:Wallstrasse 76-79 Berlin 10179
POSTAL:Wallstrasse 76-79 Berlin 10179

PHONE: 44 0 207 420 4832 CONTACT VIA: Contact us
make-enquiry/general WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Home Affairs, www.germany.embassy.gov.au


----------



## RomanHoliday

Dantizz87 said:


> You could try [email protected]
> 
> not sure if this is the correct one though as we just notified them on our immi account.
> 
> we had this info at the bottom of our granted visa
> 
> Australian Embassy, Berlin
> OFFICE:Wallstrasse 76-79 Berlin 10179
> POSTAL:Wallstrasse 76-79 Berlin 10179


Thanks for this, Dantizz87! I'll try that email address.

Cheers!


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

Hi everyone, 

This thread hasn't been active in a while, just wondering if anyone has had their visa granted via Berlin recently.

My partner applied last month and we are both currently living in Germany together.

Thanks


----------



## guacamole

waitingforourlifeinaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread hasn't been active in a while, just wondering if anyone has had their visa granted via Berlin recently.
> 
> My partner applied last month and we are both currently living in Germany together.
> 
> Thanks


Hi waitingforourlifeinaus, can't help you out, but I'm curious too!
We applied from the Netherlands (via Berlin) at the beginning of July.
Haven't heard anything yet, but it's only been about a month.
Can keep you updated when I hear anything!

Hope we'll hear from someone else in the meanwhile


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

Thanks guacamole! Will do the same. Hope to hear something, it has been very quiet on the Berlin threads for some time now. We applied for 309/100 (de facto) front loaded on 31 July, only just over two weeks ago so understand we potentially have a long wait ahead of us. Getting married in Australia in October next year so hopefully something happens for us before then.


----------



## guacamole

waitingforourlifeinaus said:


> Thanks guacamole! Will do the same. Hope to hear something, it has been very quiet on the Berlin threads for some time now. We applied for 309/100 (de facto) front loaded on 31 July, only just over two weeks ago so understand we potentially have a long wait ahead of us. Getting married in Australia in October next year so hopefully something happens for us before then.


Let's hope they will process ours extra fast, because there are so few applications 
Congratulations on your engagement, I hope so too for you guys, would be a nice wedding gift!


----------



## Martin123456

GoldLondon said:


> I'm so happy to share the news that my partner visa was granted this morning. We applied in the UK, it was processed through the Berlin Embassy and took 4.5 months. We've gone straight to the 100 permanent visa, which is wonderful.
> 
> A few things to mention - we had a request for more information in December, which for some reason triggered the sponsor side of the application changing to 'Approved'. This ment the 'Attach document' button disappeared! I had used up my 60 document allocation, so the ability to attach extra information was taken away from us. Just to reassure anyone reading if this happens to you, after contacting the Europe Service Centre, we managed to get the email of the immigration office in Berlin and our case officer emailed directly back. We were then able to attach documents to email directly to the case officer.
> 
> We also made a few very silly human errors on our application with conflicting information about dates, as well as stating one date which was completely incorrect. We were SO worried we had ruined our chances, but it was nothing that an email to our case officer with an explanation and sincere apologies didn't fix.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to hear. I can safely say the entire experience has been the most intense and stressful of my life (through my own fault) and I'm ecstatic it's all over with
> 
> Applied: 21/08/2017
> Asked for extra info: 18/12/2017
> Submitted extra info: 23/12/2017 and 02/01/2018
> Accepted: 08/01/2018


Hey there GoldLondon, Congratulations on being granted 100/Permanent residency, much have been such a surprise. 
I was just wondering whether you guys indicated to the relevant CO your eligibility for the PM as you had been in the long term relationship (3 years) or the CO picked it up all by himslef granting you the PM instantly?
Thank you so much for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you 
Cheers


----------



## sydney2014

Hi folks,
I am new to the forum. Great stuff - glad to have found so many useful insights!
We - husband German, wife Aussie, 3+ years married under NSW law, defacto since 2011, dual citizen child - just lodged our 309-100 through an agent on 11 Nov 18. Hopefully a PR will approved straight away as we have consistent and uninterrupted monthly evidence for 3+ years. Will keep you posted on the progress through the Berlin embassy 🙂 
Cheers


----------



## AdamNewZ

I applied for the Subclass 461 visa from the Netherlands, processed in Berlin.

Sent application on August 12,2018
Received confirmation of arrival via a letter on August 17, 2018

Haven't heard anything since.

Will keep you all updated.

Cheers!


----------



## LPJelly

Hi guys!

Me and my husband have applied for a 461 Visa via an agent. The confirmation of receipt from the Berlin embassy came on the 14th of December.

The agent told us this week that the application is still in the cue and no case officer has been assigned yet. The agent also said, and I quote, "It will still be a while before that happens."

Considering my hubby is back in Oz and I'm still in Germany I hope the Berlin Ambassy is working their bums off at the moment ^^

Any updates with anybody so far?

Will keep you all posted!
Lisa


----------



## guacamole

I'm also still waiting in the Netherlands and no updates here unfortunately.
Indeed hope they are working very hard on it haha..

It's been 7 months now since we applied for the 309 visa, so not too long, but I must admit I secretly hoped to get some updates or progress within ~6 months.

The waiting game continues..


----------



## LPJelly

guacamole said:


> I'm also still waiting in the Netherlands and no updates here unfortunately.
> Indeed hope they are working very hard on it haha..
> 
> It's been 7 months now since we applied for the 309 visa, so not too long, but I must admit I secretly hoped to get some updates or progress within ~6 months.
> 
> The waiting game continues..


Yeah I totally understand the six months thing! We didn't really think this whole process through honestly.
The agent we're with, told us in the initial conversation that she would bank on 4 to 6 months for the Visa to get granted.
After reading all the messages on the forum, I'm starting to think we made a huge mistake and should've looked for a different way to be together! I have to say, our agent did sell herself very well&#128514;

We've been travelling for nearly 4 years and I have no ties left in Europe when it comes to work, housing or insurances... I'm just kinda stuck now while my hubs is in Oz&#129300;


----------



## Bushmechanic

They had a serious look at ours after 10 months . Asked for some updated police checks . Total time 11 months


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

We applied for the 309 in July 2018, no updates here either. I came across this document (link below) on another thread which gives the median processing times for each processing centre for the 2017/2018 financial year. Berlin was 191 Calendar days for the provisional visa. We are nearing 200 now so fingers crossed we hear something soon. According to this forum it seems to have slowed down a lot since early last year though.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## risking

I just got requested more information (only my AFP police check) from Berlin. Applied offshore in July 2018. Will keep you posted if and when the grant comes through!


----------



## LPJelly

waitingforourlifeinaus said:


> We applied for the 309 in July 2018, no updates here either. I came across this document (link below) on another thread which gives the median processing times for each processing centre for the 2017/2018 financial year. Berlin was 191 Calendar days for the provisional visa. We are nearing 200 now so fingers crossed we hear something soon. According to this forum it seems to have slowed down a lot since early last year though.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


Hey waitingforourlifeinaus, do you happen to know if there's a similar document for the 461 Visa? I've went on a search but couldn't find anything of the sort&#129300;


----------



## aussiesteve

Here is a link to the current 461 processing time, which is 18 to 23 months. The times change often so it is best to check the website frequently. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...and-citizen-family-relationship-temporary-461


----------



## SadieGrace

My partner's PMV300 was just granted from Berlin (applied in the Netherlands April 2018). Just over 10 month's waiting, very grateful and excited!


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

LPJelly said:


> Hey waitingforourlifeinaus, do you happen to know if there's a similar document for the 461 Visa? I've went on a search but couldn't find anything of the sort&#129300;


Not sure, sorry! I only found that one because someone else had posted a link to it in another thread.


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

SadieGrace said:


> My partner's PMV300 was just granted from Berlin (applied in the Netherlands April 2018). Just over 10 month's waiting, very grateful and excited!


Congratulations on your grant! All the best in Australia


----------



## Jagermeester

We applied on the 25th of November from the Netherlands, subclass 309/100. Nothing so far. Hoping Berlin picks up some pace again.


----------



## guacamole

LPJelly said:


> Yeah I totally understand the six months thing! We didn't really think this whole process through honestly.
> The agent we're with, told us in the initial conversation that she would bank on 4 to 6 months for the Visa to get granted.
> After reading all the messages on the forum, I'm starting to think we made a huge mistake and should've looked for a different way to be together! I have to say, our agent did sell herself very well&#128514;
> 
> We've been travelling for nearly 4 years and I have no ties left in Europe when it comes to work, housing or insurances... I'm just kinda stuck now while my hubs is in Oz&#129300;


Mmm, I hope you will get the visa soon!

I left Australia before applying for the visa, because my partner was going abroad for work anyway and even though I had lots of family and friends here to return to, I recognise this feeling of being stuck. 
Finding work for a short period is hard, you can't make any long term plans atm and with every purchase you have to keep in mind that it will have to be transported to the other side of the world soon .


----------



## waitingforourlifeinaus

Hi all,

I wanted to let you know that my partner was granted the 309 today. We applied on 31 July 2018 without an agent and front loaded with police clearances and medical. We had no contact at all until receiving the grant notification today after just under 7 months. 

Hope this means good things for you all too!


----------



## LPJelly

waitingforourlifeinaus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my partner was granted the 309 today. We applied on 31 July 2018 without an agent and front loaded with police clearances and medical. We had no contact at all until receiving the grant notification today after just under 7 months.
> 
> Hope this means good things for you all too!


Congrats waitingforourlifeinoz! I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## guacamole

waitingforourlifeinaus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that my partner was granted the 309 today. We applied on 31 July 2018 without an agent and front loaded with police clearances and medical. We had no contact at all until receiving the grant notification today after just under 7 months.
> 
> Hope this means good things for you all too!


That is great news, congratulations! 
We also have an update, they requested for more information. An Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check from my partner, even though we have already uploaded this at the end of July, so we are a bit confused why they are requesting this.. 
Going to send an e-mail I guess.
But the good thing is that apparently they are looking at our application, so hopefully we'll get the visa granted soon as well


----------



## AUAU

*Any Updates?*

Hi all,

Thank you so much to those of you who have been sharing your success stories. It certainly gives me a little bit of hope!

If my partner and I applied from within Germany, how likely is it that the application is being processed somewhere else in Europe? Is there any way we can check which office has our particular application?

...The generic "processing time" for visa 309 has now jumped to 14-17 months. I fear we might be waiting a while!

Thanks, all, and good luck!


----------



## Obodo

309 visa processing time hasn’t changed is still 14 to 19 months not 14 to 17 months


----------



## LPJelly

guacamole said:


> That is great news, congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have an update, they requested for more information. An Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance National Police Check from my partner, even though we have already uploaded this at the end of July, so we are a bit confused why they are requesting this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to send an e-mail I guess.
> But the good thing is that apparently they are looking at our application, so hopefully we'll get the visa granted soon as well


Awesome guacamole! Finally somethings happening! 
From what I know, they only accept AFPCs that aren't any older then 6 months, do you think that might have anything to do with the request? That would however be very close to the 6 month mark, depending on when you requested your AFP..&#129300;


----------



## AUAU

Apologies, that was a typo. I meant 14 - 19 months.

It has changed in the time since we put our application in. I can't remember exactly, but originally it was around the 12 month mark.


----------



## LPJelly

guacamole said:


> ....Going to send an e-mail I guess.
> But the good thing is that apparently they are looking at our application, so hopefully we'll get the visa granted soon as well...


Hey Guacemole, 
Did you get a response on you e-mail at all?

An update here as well; received a request yesterday to upload proof of health insurance!


----------



## risking

309 & 100 granted today from Berlin. So happy and relieved! We have a few friends that were applying around the same time (May-July 2018) from Berlin and we now all have our visas. Best of luck everyone, your time will come soon!


----------



## LPJelly

risking said:


> 309 & 100 granted today from Berlin.....


Congratulations risking! Enjoy life in Oz ^^


----------



## svr

Hi all,

Very interesting to read all your experiences. We applied (309) on 8 August 2018 from the Netherlands and haven't heard anything since. It's been quite a bit over the median processing time so we are really really hoping to hear some positive news soon! Will keep you updated and do hope this thread stays alive and kickin!


----------



## sydney2014

risking said:


> 309 & 100 granted today from Berlin. So happy and relieved! We have a few friends that were applying around the same time (May-July 2018) from Berlin and we now all have our visas. Best of luck everyone, your time will come soon!


Thanks for the update @risking and congratulations!
We applied in Nov 2018, so we are in high hopes after your news that we might be halfway through the wait  
No assigned case officer though after 4 month. Our application was not front loaded with medical and police reports.


----------



## Sunshinee

My husband partner visa 309 is being processed in Berlin.. it's been 27 months and nothing yet! No energy or words left in us anymore .. we have no idea what the he'll is going on


----------



## LPJelly

Sunshinee said:


> My husband partner visa 309 is being processed in Berlin.. it's been 27 months and nothing yet! No energy or words left in us anymore .. we have no idea what the he'll is going on


27 months!? Wow 
Have you guys not heard a thing at all yet? If so, I would really try to contact the embassy if you haven't yet! 
There's a lot of people applying on shore who have wait times like that, but I haven't heard them being that long at Berlin office!
Best of luck Sunshinee!


----------



## Sunshinee

LPJelly said:


> Sunshinee said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband partner visa 309 is being processed in Berlin.. it's been 27 months and nothing yet! No energy or words left in us anymore .. we have no idea what the he'll is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 27 months!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys not heard a thing at all yet? If so, I would really try to contact the embassy if you haven't yet!
> There's a lot of people applying on shore who have wait times like that, but I haven't heard them being that long at Berlin office!
> Best of luck Sunshinee!
Click to expand...

Yes, we have heard from them a few times and they have asked for police checks and health examination, twice. However, apart from that, nothing else really. We do update regularly with our daily lives and all and, we do email them and gave called them but nothing is working.. at this point i honestly don't know what to do. I've never heard of anyone else taking this long.. it does scary me


----------



## guacamole

LPJelly said:


> Hey Guacemole,
> Did you get a response on you e-mail at all?
> 
> An update here as well; received a request yesterday to upload proof of health insurance!


Not really much of a response, turned out e-mailing them wasn't an option, but I was in contact with someone on the phone.

She looked into our case and also thought it was strange they requested for an AFP certificate, so she said I should just re-upload the same certificate we already uploaded earlier and she made a note in our application saying that we have been in contact over the phone and also wrote down the advice that she gave me.

Nothing yet since, but hopefully we'll hear something soon since it seems like suddenly a lot of visas are processed!


----------



## AUAU

*309 processing location*

Hi all,

Thank you again for sharing all your good news. Congratulations to those who have heard, and "thumbs pressed" to those who are still waiting!

Could anybody please tell me how you know where your 309 visa is being processed?

If we applied within Germany, is it a given that Berlin is processing it? And is there any way of confirming this?

The Aus Embassy in Berlin won't answer the question, nor will anybody in Australia!

Thank you!


----------



## LPJelly

guacamole said:


> Nothing yet since, but hopefully we'll hear something soon since it seems like suddenly a lot of visas are processed!


Fingers crossed! You're nearly there ^^


----------



## guacamole

AUAU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you again for sharing all your good news. Congratulations to those who have heard, and "thumbs pressed" to those who are still waiting!
> 
> Could anybody please tell me how you know where your 309 visa is being processed?
> 
> If we applied within Germany, is it a given that Berlin is processing it? And is there any way of confirming this?
> 
> The Aus Embassy in Berlin won't answer the question, nor will anybody in Australia!
> 
> Thank you!


I believe it's based on where the nearest Australian embassy is that is processing visa's. 
For me from the Netherlands, that was Berlin and I'm guessing anywhere in Germany will also be Berlin. Not completely sure though, and I also don't know of any way of confirming this.


----------



## guacamole

We just received some great news that our partner visa got granted! 🙂

In the end it took a bit more than 8 months, applied on the 10th of July and the visa got granted on the 29th of March. 

We uploaded all evidence with our initial application and updated it once with some more photos/receipts in October after my partner came to the Netherlands for a two week visit. 

As I mentioned earlier we got a request for more information around a month ago, for a national police certificate even though we had already uploaded this. 
After contact via the phone we re-uploaded the same document and didn't hear anything from them until now! 🙂

All the best to everyone still waiting for their visas!


----------



## LPJelly

guacamole said:


> We just received some great news that our partner visa got granted! &#128578;


Whoopwhoopp! Gefeliciteerd!
All the best in Oz Guacemole &#128578;


----------



## kalloggs40

Just a question I am not sure of for my own application. (Berlin office)

If additional information is requested by a case officer how long to they give us is it 29 days or 49 days?

I see mixed information not sure which one is correct for Berlin.

I am going into Greek Army for 20days and we cant use phones or internet and I am concerned if they request it whilst I am in there.


----------



## LPJelly

kalloggs40 said:


> If additional information is requested by a case officer how long to they give us is it 29 days or 49 days?^


Hi Kellogs,

When the embassy contacted me for additional information, this is what it said;

"Please attend to this request within the next 28 days"

If you're gone for 20 days, you still have 8 days left so I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you respond within 28 days you should be fine!


----------



## kalloggs40

LPJelly said:


> Hi Kellogs,
> 
> When the embassy contacted me for additional information, this is what it said;
> 
> "Please attend to this request within the next 28 days"
> 
> If you're gone for 20 days, you still have 8 days left so I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you respond within 28 days you should be fine!


Thanks,

8 days is not enough, we live on a very small island, any document request will take longer than that, especially if they request a marriage document rescanned or a new police record or something of that matter I don't I can do it in time. But I guess I could send them a message to explain the situation.


----------



## LPJelly

kalloggs40 said:


> LPJelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kellogs,
> 
> If you're gone for 20 days, you still have 8 days left so I wouldn't worry too much. As long as you respond within 28 days you should be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 8 days is not enough, we live on a very small island, any document request will take longer than that, especially if they request a marriage document rescanned or a new police record or something of that matter I don't I can do it in time. But I guess I could send them a message to explain the situation.
Click to expand...

I would indeed send them a message, explaining the situation. Also, if they request anything you could send them a receipt of whatever they requested (for instance if they request a PCC you can send them a receipt of payment).

Are you and your partner both not available? Otherwise your partner could keep an eye out for any messages?


----------



## kalloggs40

LPJelly said:


> I would indeed send them a message, explaining the situation. Also, if they request anything you could send them a receipt of whatever they requested (for instance if they request a PCC you can send them a receipt of payment).
> 
> Are you and your partner both not available? Otherwise your partner could keep an eye out for any messages?


My wife will be at home during my time in the Army but she doesn't speak Greek to get around much and her English and computer skills are low, I have been teaching her English but she doesn't know how to read and write just speak. She will be going to English school in Australia. Lets just hope they contact me before or After my Army. She is from Thailand and we are both living in Greece(She has Greek Resident Visa).

We have sent both Police checks, but hers says (For the Greece Authoirities Only) so maybe they may request another one not sure?


----------



## JandE

kalloggs40 said:


> We have sent both Police checks, but hers says (For the Greece Authoirities Only) so maybe they may request another one not sure?


We were told to do Police Clearance marked "For Australian Immigration".
To save processing delays, it might be worthwhile preparing to get that.


----------



## LPJelly

JandE said:


> kalloggs40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have sent both Police checks, but hers says (For the Greece Authoirities Only) so maybe they may request another one not sure?
> 
> 
> 
> We were told to do Police Clearance marked "For Australian Immigration".
> To save processing delays, it might be worthwhile preparing to get that.
Click to expand...

I agree!
I've had to request police clearance checks multiple times (for multiple visas from multiple countries) and always declared "for immigration purposes"

You applied in January, correct?
I'm not sure if Thailand/Greece are low or high risk countries and how long it will take on average, but depending on when you're leaving for the army, I think it might be a bit further ahead before you get contacted by immigration!


----------



## kalloggs40

JandE said:


> We were told to do Police Clearance marked "For Australian Immigration".
> To save processing delays, it might be worthwhile preparing to get that.


Yeah just payed a company in Thailand (Have used them before) via western union, they said 3 weeks by email and 5 weeks for hardcopy to be sent to us. $300 Aud not cheap.

It will say for Australian Authorities only.

Hope we get 309 by September or else we need a Greek one as well. In September it will be 12months here.

Thanks


----------



## kalloggs40

LPJelly said:


> I agree!
> I've had to request police clearance checks multiple times (for multiple visas from multiple countries) and always declared "for immigration purposes"
> 
> You applied in January, correct?
> I'm not sure if Thailand/Greece are low or high risk countries and how long it will take on average, but depending on when you're leaving for the army, I think it might be a bit further ahead before you get contacted by immigration!


Yeah applied on Australia Day Jan 26th
Front loaded Medicals, Police checks (One for Greek Authorities)
Greek Stat decs from friends
Joint Bank accounts, Bank transactions, Greek Will and Aussie Will
Bank Transactions, facebook pic, ceremonies, 15 boarding Passes together, tourist attractions, Greek visa, Greek interview, Greek Biometrics, Greek family Tree showing our marriage in Thailand, Partner medical insurance, Change of name documents, new Thai passport with her new name(My surname), bills with her name to my address
136 Documents, 63 translated with stamps. $1200 cost for translations.
I am feeling homesick, love Australia so much hopefully before Jan 20th 2020. My security Licence ends March and I need to renew to get a full time job when I get back.

Army is 2nd of May for 20 days 221E Squadron Lesvos Island, even though I was in the Royal Australian Navy for 4 years I have to do Greek Army because Australia is not part of NATO so I am not exmept.


----------



## paulinaqa

*police checks - final step?*



risking said:


> I just got requested more information (only my AFP police check) from Berlin. Applied offshore in July 2018. Will keep you posted if and when the grant comes through!


Hi risking!
When did you upload your AFP and when were you granted the visa? 
I am just wondering whether it is a very last step of the application and how soon after you upload police checks they grant a visa... 
I am a Polish citizen and was contacted by Berlin Embassy on 1/04/2019 asking for Police checks from both Poland and Germany for myself and Polish and Australian police checks for my fiance (we applied offshore for PMV 300 on 1/09/2018).
Thank you for your reply in advance!


----------



## kalloggs40

My partners status changed from Sumitted to Recieved could that mean they had a look at it? My one still stays submitted (Sponsor).


----------



## svr

Status update: 25-3-2019 request for more information, 4-4-2019 we uploaded all of the documents/answered all the questions. Any experience with processing time of additional requests for more information? We are pretty hopeful now we know someone is actually looking at our file!


----------



## Sillysal7

My fiances 300 visa is currently going throw the berlin embassy after moving fro the vienna embassy... ahh.. we have been waiting 16 months ='(


----------



## Sillysal7

LPJelly said:


> guacamole said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just received some great news that our partner visa got granted! &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopwhoopp! Gefeliciteerd!
> All the best in Oz Guacemole &#128578;
Click to expand...

When did you lodge???


----------



## Sillysal7

Sunshinee said:


> LPJelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshinee said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband partner visa 309 is being processed in Berlin.. it's been 27 months and nothing yet! No energy or words left in us anymore .. we have no idea what the he'll is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 27 months!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys not heard a thing at all yet? If so, I would really try to contact the embassy if you haven't yet!
> There's a lot of people applying on shore who have wait times like that, but I haven't heard them being that long at Berlin office!
> Best of luck Sunshinee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we have heard from them a few times and they have asked for police checks and health examination, twice. However, apart from that, nothing else really. We do update regularly with our daily lives and all and, we do email them and gave called them but nothing is working.. at this point i honestly don't know what to do. I've never heard of anyone else taking this long.. it does scary me
Click to expand...

Omg im feeling the same way!! =0 ive been waiting 16 months for my partners visa. Its so depressing


----------



## Sillysal7

My case moved to the berlin embassy and our new case worker asked for all the thinhs i had lready provided. I told him and he is like whoops. From the comments here it seems to be common . Am i right?


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> My case moved to the berlin embassy and our new case worker asked for all the thinhs i had lready provided. I told him and he is like whoops. From the comments here it seems to be common . Am i right?


Its good you have had someone in Contact with you from Berlin, could mean a faster Grant now. Just curious how come 16months? Do you have kids? High risk country? Previous relationships etc?


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My case moved to the berlin embassy and our new case worker asked for all the thinhs i had lready provided. I told him and he is like whoops. From the comments here it seems to be common . Am i right?
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you have had someone in Contact with you from Berlin, could mean a faster Grant now. Just curious how come 16months? Do you have kids? High risk country? Previous relationships etc?
Click to expand...

High risk country and refugee.. lol... its so stressful plus the visa time frames have changed alot


----------



## katlb82

I will join the Berlin waiting club 

17/2/2019 - 309/100 application lodged

04/03/2019 - Police checks loaded

08/04/2019 - Medicals complete

My partner is a UK citizen but we have lived in the Netherlands together for the last 11 years so I'm pretty sure we are being processed via Berlin.

Decided to go ahead with the medicals without the request because it made me feel better to be doing something  a quick entry date or having to redo medicals was less stressful than sitting and waiting


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> I will join the Berlin waiting club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17/2/2019 - 309/100 application lodged
> 
> 04/03/2019 - Police checks loaded
> 
> 08/04/2019 - Medicals complete
> 
> My partner is a UK citizen but we have lived in the Netherlands together for the last 11 years so I'm pretty sure we are being processed via Berlin.
> 
> Decided to go ahead with the medicals without the request because it made me feel better to be doing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick entry date or having to redo medicals was less stressful than sitting and waiting


Well you wont wait long at all. People from uk are approved in like 4 months.


----------



## LPJelly

svr said:


> Status update: 25-3-2019 request for more information, 4-4-2019 we uploaded all of the documents/answered all the questions. Any experience with processing time of additional requests for more information? We are pretty hopeful now we know someone is actually looking at our file!


I'm wondering about the same thing! Had a request for additional info on 17th of March and provided them with the requested info that same day. No word since!
My MA reckons they'll get back to us before the end of this month.. fingers crossed!


----------



## LPJelly

Sunshinee said:


> at this point i honestly don't know what to do. I've never heard of anyone else taking this long.. it does scary me


Any news over there Sunshinee?


----------



## JandE

katlb82 said:


> I will join the Berlin waiting club
> 
> 17/2/2019 - 309/100 application lodged
> 
> 04/03/2019 - Police checks loaded
> 
> 08/04/2019 - Medicals complete
> 
> My partner is a UK citizen but we have lived in the Netherlands together for the last 11 years so I'm pretty sure we are being processed via Berlin.
> 
> Decided to go ahead with the medicals without the request because it made me feel better to be doing something  a quick entry date or having to redo medicals was less stressful than sitting and waiting


The last two 309 grants I have seen with a UK passport (do not know what office processed):
8.5 months: Applied: 17/03/18. Granted: 30/11/18
9.0 months: Applied: 28/05/18. Granted: 26/02/19

One person from the Netherlands (Similar time frame)
8.6 months: Applied: 10/07/18 Granted: 29/03/19


----------



## Sillysal7

LPJelly said:


> Sunshinee said:
> 
> 
> 
> at this point i honestly don't know what to do. I've never heard of anyone else taking this long.. it does scary me
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sunshine do not worry
> how long you been waiting?
> I believe they have reduced staff. I visited vienna embassy and there is currently only one guy processing the visas so mine got hand balled to berlin.
> 16 months and waiting. Went to a lawyer today he said that it look like i am at the end. They usually take ages in canberra and he said he could track it down.
> So if you are nervous maybe go to a lawyer to follow up they can complain if no answer and so on.
Click to expand...


----------



## katlb82

JandE said:


> The last two 309 grants I have seen with a UK passport (do not know what office processed):
> 8.5 months: Applied: 17/03/18. Granted: 30/11/18
> 9.0 months: Applied: 28/05/18. Granted: 26/02/19
> 
> One person from the Netherlands (Similar time frame)
> 8.6 months: Applied: 10/07/18 Granted: 29/03/19


Yes I stalk all the posts religiously  something to pass time!


----------



## JandE

katlb82 said:


> Yes I stalk all the posts religiously  something to pass time!


I am like that too, but I should get out of the habit, now we have the final visa...

But I can't help updating my spreadsheet..


----------



## sydney2014

Hi all, update from our side:

309/100 offshore application on 11 Nov 18
CO assigned, police report and medical requested on 10 Apr 19 (so 5 month wait)
28 days given to complete the task. Interestingly a police report is only requested for applicant, not for sponsor, despite the sponsor living in Germany for nearly 10 years.

Another observation worthwhile noting is that the applicant's medical referral letter already says at the top "BC100 Spouse (Permanent)". Being married for more than four year and consistence evidence provided for the entire time, we reckon there might be a good chance for a permanent visa grant straight away.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Cebu

Thank you for being an observant to details. It made me checked my medical referral again. Same case it stated : permanent tho applying for temporary...
It will be interesting if how many of the temporary partner visa applicants has the same observation. 
Tho in my immi account, after the finalisation of my medical there's a red exclamation alert: that for those temporary partner visa holders, you are eligible for PR application two years from the date of this application. Is yours has this message too?

Thank you 😊


----------



## Sillysal7

sydney2014 said:


> Hi all, update from our side:
> 
> 309/100 offshore application on 11 Nov 18
> CO assigned, police report and medical requested on 10 Apr 19 (so 5 month wait)
> 28 days given to complete the task. Interestingly a police report is only requested for applicant, not for sponsor, despite the sponsor living in Germany for nearly 10 years.
> 
> Another observation worthwhile noting is that the applicant's medical referral letter already says at the top "BC100 Spouse (Permanent)". Being married for more than four year and consistence evidence provided for the entire time, we reckon there might be a good chance for a permanent visa grant straight away.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Some times they screw up tho. I got asked for more docs and it was addressed to someone else and i was like huh


----------



## kalloggs40

Anyone else notice in the immi account processing times went up again, now its 15months to 20months, is it going to go up a month every month? This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Doreen Sutton

kalloggs40 said:


> Anyone else notice in the immi account processing times went up again, now its 15months to 20months, is it going to go up a month every month? This is just ridiculous.


yup...the timeline changes on the 18th of every months...


----------



## kalloggs40

Doreen Sutton said:


> yup...the timeline changes on the 18th of every months...


Does it ever go down? lol soon we will reach 3 years


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Doreen Sutton said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup...the timeline changes on the 18th of every months...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever go down? lol soon we will reach 3 years
Click to expand...

It does. It is like a yo yo. Also the dates varies too for updates. It is always in the teens.


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> It does. It is like a yo yo. Also the dates varies too for updates. It is always in the teens.


Ok thanks last 3 months its been a panic up up and up. Hope next month it goes down.


----------



## allacj

hello guys 
is there a way to reach my case officer? All I know is that her/his name is Bozica?


----------



## allacj

any one got an automated email from the Department of Home Affairs recently ? 
any one have an idea

Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing

Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs

Application reference: ************

Dear *************,

We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks.

You can login to ImmiAccount to check the status of your application https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

More information about global processing times is available from www.homeaffairs.gov.au/processing-times

Do not reply.


----------



## kalloggs40

allacj said:


> any one got an automated email from the Department of Home Affairs recently ?
> any one have an idea
> 
> Subject: Your Australian Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) visa application is progressing
> 
> Automated message from the Department of Home Affairs
> 
> Application reference: ************
> 
> Dear *************,
> 
> We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks.
> 
> You can login to ImmiAccount to check the status of your application https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> More information about global processing times is available from www.homeaffairs.gov.au/processing-times
> 
> Do not reply.


Yeah I few people have seen it on other waiting threads, apparently every few months they send a few out randomly.


----------



## Sillysal7

Howz everyone going. Anyone get approvals? Nearly on the 17 month mark this process is horrendous.


----------



## LPJelly

It's way too quiet on this thread... 😕

Did the embassy in Berlin fall asleep?😪
Did the Easter bunny abduct them all? 😯


----------



## katlb82

LPJelly said:


> It's way too quiet on this thread... &#128533;
> 
> Did the embassy in Berlin fall asleep?&#128554;
> Did the Easter bunny abduct them all? &#128559;


Chocolate coma and took the week off? It's all those public holidays probably....hopefully!


----------



## katlb82

Well apparently someone has recovered from their Easter chocolate hangover, we have received an RFI this morning for some basic (and straightforward to request) documents. Nearly had a heart attack when I logged in and saw the status change.


----------



## LPJelly

katlb82 said:


> Well apparently someone has recovered from their Easter chocolate hangover, we have received an RFI this morning for some basic (and straightforward to request) documents. Nearly had a heart attack when I logged in and saw the status change.


Wuhuu! That's great, atleast it's moving forward again! Don't get a heart attack before the Visa got granted though&#128521;
We've applied through a MA, she just confirmed that the many public holidays have a big impact on processing times. Tomorrow another public holiday and then all should get back to normal again!
Patience is not my strong suit&#128517;


----------



## katlb82

LPJelly said:


> Wuhuu! That's great, atleast it's moving forward again! Don't get a heart attack before the Visa got granted though&#128521;
> We've applied through a MA, she just confirmed that the many public holidays have a big impact on processing times. Tomorrow another public holiday and then all should get back to normal again!
> Patience is not my strong suit&#128517;


Mine neither  this is like the ultimate test for people like us!


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Howz everyone going. Anyone get approvals? Nearly on the 17 month mark this process is horrendous.


I checked on Immi tracker a person from the UK via Berlin Office who applied on 17th of Feb 2019 got a Case Officer Appointed on the 29th of April. Requesting for more resident proof documents.

As for me nothing yet, I have applied for Tourist Family Stream Visa 600 if they can give us 6months, fingers crossed.


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> I checked on Immi tracker a person from the UK via Berlin Office who applied on 17th of Feb 2019 got a Case Officer Appointed on the 29th of April. Requesting for more resident proof documents.
> 
> As for me nothing yet, I have applied for Tourist Family Stream Visa 600 if they can give us 6months, fingers crossed.


Yes, that's me 

Now trying to find out how I actually prove my legal residency as of course I had to hand back my old permits each time I received a new one. And naturally I didn't think of making a colour photocopy of them....


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Yes, that's me
> 
> Now trying to find out how I actually prove my legal residency as of course I had to hand back my old permits each time I received a new one. And naturally I didn't think of making a colour photocopy of them....


Hahaha small world in Visa community. How many days did they give you to reply? 28 only? Maybe ask for extension

Damn its gonna be hard chasing around feel sorry for you.

That was a quick response do you think a case officer has looked at mine? *I reckon they saw it and went oh omg* this one is hard and pushed it away. 138 documents uploaded so far 90% stamped from apostles in Greece and translated. I married a Thai Woman she changed her name,changed passport, had to get a shengen Visa 3months, Greek Resident permit, medical insurance, tax file no, joint bank account, wills, interview documents, biometrics documents, police records, affidavits list goes on.... lol


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Hahaha small world in Visa community. How many days did they give you to reply? 28 only? Maybe ask for extension
> 
> Damn its gonna be hard chasing around feel sorry for you.
> 
> That was a quick response do you think a case officer has looked at mine? *I reckon they saw it and went oh omg* this one is hard and pushed it away. 138 documents uploaded so far 90% stamped from apostles in Greece and translated. I married a Thai Woman she changed her name,changed passport, had to get a shengen Visa 3months, Greek Resident permit, medical insurance, tax file no, joint bank account, wills, interview documents, biometrics documents, police records, affidavits list goes on.... lol


I'm currently stalking every government agency I can think of and my former employer to see what they can provide. There's an online portal that shows my status and history, in the end that may be the best I can do, along with confirmations from all those agencies they can't provide anything except for that. I will need to think about it a bit more the next few days....so stressful! I have 28 days, and asking for an extension probably won't make any difference other than to delay me saying I can't get exactly what they want.

Maybe it's a good sign that you haven't heard anything yet, with all those documents maybe they are almost done with a complete review - I hope so for your sake!


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> kalloggs40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha small world in Visa community. How many days did they give you to reply? 28 only? Maybe ask for extension
> 
> Damn its gonna be hard chasing around feel sorry for you.
> 
> That was a quick response do you think a case officer has looked at mine? *I reckon they saw it and went oh omg* this one is hard and pushed it away. 138 documents uploaded so far 90% stamped from apostles in Greece and translated. I married a Thai Woman she changed her name,changed passport, had to get a shengen Visa 3months, Greek Resident permit, medical insurance, tax file no, joint bank account, wills, interview documents, biometrics documents, police records, affidavits list goes on.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently stalking every government agency I can think of and my former employer to see what they can provide. There's an online portal that shows my status and history, in the end that may be the best I can do, along with confirmations from all those agencies they can't provide anything except for that. I will need to think about it a bit more the next few days....so stressful! I have 28 days, and asking for an extension probably won't make any difference other than to delay me saying I can't get exactly what they want.
> 
> Maybe it's a good sign that you haven't heard anything yet, with all those documents maybe they are almost done with a complete review - I hope so for your sake!
Click to expand...

Sometimes they ask for stuff that you cannot get. I got asked to get evidence of my fiance being single like showing he is bachelor or something from austria. 
He is not an austrian citizen so he cant. Lol... so just do the best you can and let them know you are unable to


----------



## katlb82

Sillysal7 said:


> Sometimes they ask for stuff that you cannot get. I got asked to get evidence of my fiance being single like showing he is bachelor or something from austria.
> He is not an austrian citizen so he cant. Lol... so just do the best you can and let them know you are unable to


After three days of stressing out about it and probably annoying a whole bunch of people, I've come to the same conclusion 

I'm going to submit what I have and why I can't obtain exactly what is being asked and keep everything crossed. Thanks for the moral support :-D


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they ask for stuff that you cannot get. I got asked to get evidence of my fiance being single like showing he is bachelor or something from austria.
> He is not an austrian citizen so he cant. Lol... so just do the best you can and let them know you are unable to
> 
> 
> 
> After three days of stressing out about it and probably annoying a whole bunch of people, I've come to the same conclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to submit what I have and why I can't obtain exactly what is being asked and keep everything crossed. Thanks for the moral support :-D
Click to expand...

No worries ive been there. I showed a lawyer and he was like huh how are you suppose to get that. Haha


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> After three days of stressing out about it and probably annoying a whole bunch of people, I've come to the same conclusion
> 
> I'm going to submit what I have and why I can't obtain exactly what is being asked and keep everything crossed. Thanks for the moral support :-D


Yeah do what you can, keep up us up date and hope everything goes well.


----------



## kalloggs40

OMG just cost a case officer

They want GREEK police record even though we have only stayed in Greece for 8 months wtf?

I have 6 days to get one before I go army, oh my god.

Applied 26Jan, Case officer Maja Berlin Office 3rd of May 2019


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> OMG just cost a case officer
> 
> They want GREEK police record even though we have only stayed in Greece for 8 months wtf?
> 
> I have 6 days to get one before I go army, oh my god.
> 
> Applied 26Jan, Case officer Maja Berlin Office 3rd of May 2019


Oh good news they are working on your application though!

Good luck with the police check! Don't forget you can also upload evidence of intention to apply (like an acknowledgement of receipt of application) in the first instance. But of course I hope you can get it done fully on short notice!


----------



## kalloggs40

Hey i am little confused everyone, where do we provide the requested documents? in the immi account under other documents or to the email making the requests, they dont mention it anywhere


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Oh good news they are working on your application though!
> 
> Good luck with the police check! Don't forget you can also upload evidence of intention to apply (like an acknowledgement of receipt of application) in the first instance. But of course I hope you can get it done fully on short notice!


Yeah I got the ankoledgement receipts done, going to translate them tonight at my solicitor. Do I respond and attach to that email? its [email protected]


----------



## Aussie83

kalloggs40 said:


> Hey i am little confused everyone, where do we provide the requested documents? in the immi account under other documents or to the email making the requests, they dont mention it anywhere


In the words of the el paso taco adds here "why not both?"
Online is best for a record of it, but didn't hurt to do both


----------



## kalloggs40

They had a second attachement, i have to attach to immi account. So stupid from the anxiety. omg and wife doesnt understand how to read English its a nightmare. I have to be in Army for 30days with no internet access in 6 days


----------



## Aussie83

kalloggs40 said:


> They had a second attachement, i have to attach to immi account. So stupid from the anxiety. omg and wife doesnt understand how to read English its a nightmare. I have to be in Army for 30days with no internet access in 6 days


The most important part of any step in this process is step back, deep breath and breeth.
Now you understand why it can be worth forking out the extra for an agent.
So long as you address it and keep them updated you "should" be fine


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Oh good news they are working on your application though!
> 
> Good luck with the police check! Don't forget you can also upload evidence of intention to apply (like an acknowledgement of receipt of application) in the first instance. But of course I hope you can get it done fully on short notice!


Katlb82,

Just one more question. When I attach the acknowldgement document I don't click "All submitted button" yet?? since I am still waiting for the police records right?


----------



## kalloggs40

Aussie83 said:


> The most important part of any step in this process is step back, deep breath and breeth.
> Now you understand why it can be worth forking out the extra for an agent.
> So long as you address it and keep them updated you "should" be fine


If I was back in Australia I would have used an agent, but living on an Island 13hrs away from Athens theres no one here that does that. And agents in Athens will probably rip us off. You know the Greeks!!! lol

taking a deep breath thanks


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> They had a second attachement, i have to attach to immi account. So stupid from the anxiety. omg and wife doesnt understand how to read English its a nightmare. I have to be in Army for 30days with no internet access in 6 days


I feel for you, the stress (and panic) can be overwhelming. Do you have someone else you could authorise on your behalf to access your account and upload the required documents if needed? You can set it up directly through your account (and later revoke it if you don't need it) under 'update details'.

Good luck, it will all work out I'm sure!


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Katlb82,
> 
> Just one more question. When I attach the acknowldgement document I don't click "All submitted button" yet?? since I am still waiting for the police records right?


What I would do, and whether it's correct or not, I have no idea:
- Upload the acknowledgement of the police check request, and a brief statement of your circumstances, why you may not be able to make the 28 day requirement, combine in one document and provide that.
- Don't press the 'all submitted button'
- Email them and confirm all the above and request an extension on the 28 days.
- When everything is ready and upload, then press 'all submitted'

Like I said I'm totally guessing, but it seems like a logical path to show 1) you're serious about getting this organised asap 2) there are circumstances beyond your control and 3) you've made them as aware as you can, given they are not easy to communicate with directly.

And breathe


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> What I would do, and whether it's correct or not, I have no idea:
> - Upload the acknowledgement of the police check request, and a brief statement of your circumstances, why you may not be able to make the 28 day requirement, combine in one document and provide that.
> - Don't press the 'all submitted button'
> - Email them and confirm all the above and request an extension on the 28 days.
> - When everything is ready and upload, then press 'all submitted'
> 
> Like I said I'm totally guessing, but it seems like a logical path to show 1) you're serious about getting this organised asap 2) there are circumstances beyond your control and 3) you've made them as aware as you can, given they are not easy to communicate with directly.
> 
> And breathe


Thanks mate I will think about that, so far I have been told it will be finished by Tuesday from Greek Police, and one day to translate which is wednesday and upload!!. I got to army Thursday 8am.

If theres any delays I can explain like you said, but I cant mention army because they will need military documents and records which will complicate things. And I am scared.

I can make a email with a letter and attached to immi as you said and ask for an extension till at least 10th of June.

My status changed to Initial Assesment. I am guessing it could still be 5-6months after that?


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> OMG just cost a case officer
> 
> They want GREEK police record even though we have only stayed in Greece for 8 months wtf?
> 
> I have 6 days to get one before I go army, oh my god.
> 
> Applied 26Jan, Case officer Maja Berlin Office 3rd of May 2019


Do not freak out.. does your fiance need it or you? Also make sure you communicate this to your case officer. They can grant you extentions if need be. 
But im sure your fiance can assist you in getting the police checks. She could also upload it for you


----------



## kalloggs40

I am also wondering if my Wifes Visa Tourist Stream 600 application 2 days ago got the ball rolling. I applied for arrival in Australia for 20th September. In the application I had to choose Berlin Office. Maybe same officer noticed whats going on.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> katlb82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I would do, and whether it's correct or not, I have no idea:
> - Upload the acknowledgement of the police check request, and a brief statement of your circumstances, why you may not be able to make the 28 day requirement, combine in one document and provide that.
> - Don't press the 'all submitted button'
> - Email them and confirm all the above and request an extension on the 28 days.
> - When everything is ready and upload, then press 'all submitted'
> 
> Like I said I'm totally guessing, but it seems like a logical path to show 1) you're serious about getting this organised asap 2) there are circumstances beyond your control and 3) you've made them as aware as you can, given they are not easy to communicate with directly.
> 
> And breathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate I will think about that, so far I have been told it will be finished by Tuesday from Greek Police, and one day to translate which is wednesday and upload!!. I got to army Thursday 8am.
> 
> If theres any delays I can explain like you said, but I cant mention army because they will need military documents and records which will complicate things. And I am scared.
> 
> I can make a email with a letter and attached to immi as you said and ask for an extension till at least 10th of June.
> 
> My status changed to Initial Assesment. I am guessing it could still be 5-6months after that?
Click to expand...

She is right. You should upload the document or email showing that you are currently waiting but you have requested it. There used to be even a spot for it.
Then email case worker explaining your issues early. 
But if you have someone that can help ask them to upload it. I upload stuff as my fiance all the time no issue. 
At the end of the day its an administrative process.


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Do not freak out.. does your fiance need it or you? Also make sure you communicate this to your case officer. They can grant you extentions if need be.
> But im sure your fiance can assist you in getting the police checks. She could also upload it for you


My wife cant help, they only speak Greek here on a small island. She only speaks English and Thai. But I have shown her how to upload document to immi account and press attach etc, she took a video today.

If I can get the police documents to our solicitor then she has no problem picking them up and attaching with a description and hitting the confirm button.

I had do attach 2 statements explaining which countries we have lived for in the last 10 years. She has the video of that.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> I am also wondering if my Visa Tourist Stream 600 application 2 days ago got the ball rolling. I applied for arrival in Australia for 20th September. In the application I had to choose Berlin Office. Maybe same officer noticed whats going on.


Wait im super confused are you the sponsor or the applicant?


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Wait im super confused are you the sponsor or the applicant?


I am the Sponsor (Australian Citizen) applied for tourist Visa 600 2 days ago for my wife. So now theres 3 applications showing.

Partner 309 (Wife)
Sponsor 309 (me)
Tourist Visa (Wife)

I will refrase it now


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not freak out.. does your fiance need it or you? Also make sure you communicate this to your case officer. They can grant you extentions if need be.
> But im sure your fiance can assist you in getting the police checks. She could also upload it for you
> 
> 
> 
> My wife cant help, they only speak Greek here on a small island. She only speaks English and Thai. But I have shown her how to upload document to immi account and press attach etc, she took a video today.
> 
> If I can get the police documents to our solicitor then she has no problem picking them up and attaching with a description and hitting the confirm button.
> 
> I had do attach 2 statements explaining which countries we have lived for in the last 10 years. She has the video of that.
Click to expand...

Thats ok. My fiance only speaks english and mandinka and lives in austria (german speaking) theres just a lot of sign language and google translate. Get a family member to help


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> She is right. You should upload the document or email showing that you are currently waiting but you have requested it. There used to be even a spot for it.
> Then email case worker explaining your issues early.
> But if you have someone that can help ask them to upload it. I upload stuff as my fiance all the time no issue.
> At the end of the day its an administrative process.


Thanks mate for the advice, thanks to everyone too.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait im super confused are you the sponsor or the applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> I am the Sponsor (Australian Citizen) applied for tourist Visa 600 2 days ago for my wife. So now theres 3 applications showing.
> 
> Partner 309 (Wife)
> Sponsor 309 (me)
> Tourist Visa (Wife)
Click to expand...

Thats fine. Understand you are stressed but it will be ok. U have already asked for police check so she only needs to upload. I would suggest letting your case worker know you will be in the army till june tho just incase any other requests come through.


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Thats fine. Understand you are stressed but it will be ok. U have already asked for police check so she only needs to upload. I would suggest letting your case worker know you will be in the army till june tho just incase any other requests come through.


Scared to say army, in the initial sponsor application it asks for Military questions. (Have you served in military etc)

But if you think I should I can get the military letter translated today as well.

Do you think they can do back to back requests?

stalked a bit found her on facebook but wont add as friend, no way!!!


----------



## kalloggs40

Just curious can a case officer on partner visa see our application for tourist visa? Like can they see all documents attached?


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine. Understand you are stressed but it will be ok. U have already asked for police check so she only needs to upload. I would suggest letting your case worker know you will be in the army till june tho just incase any other requests come through.
> 
> 
> 
> Scared to say army, in the initial sponsor application it asks for Military questions. (Have you served in military etc)
> 
> But if you think I should I can get the military letter translated today as well.
> 
> Do you think they can do back to back requests?
> 
> stalked a bit found her on facebook but wont add as friend, no way!!!
Click to expand...

Oh you havent told them. I didnt realise.


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Oh you havent told them. I didnt realise.


No I haven't since its only 20 days army, its not worth the hassle complicating things, actually I am not officially in the army unless I stay after 20 days, but since I am 37 I just need to pay them 6500 euros on day 15 to avoid 9 months.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you havent told them. I didnt realise.
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't since its only 20 days army, its not worth the hassle complicating things, actually I am not officially in the army unless I stay after 20 days, but since I am 37 I just need to pay them 6500 euros on day 15 to avoid 9 months.
Click to expand...

Hmm... id be careful with that. As i was told by my lawyer to be honest no matter what it is. As if they catch u out on a lie that is where you may have a problem.


----------



## kalloggs40

Just letting everyone know my application status as the sponsor says submitted. But when I click view details it now says APPROVED. 3 days ago it also said submitted but now it changed.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Just letting everyone know my application status as the sponsor says submitted. But when I click view details it now says APPROVED. 3 days ago it also said submitted but now it changed.


Congrats! Thats great


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Hmm... id be careful with that. As i was told by my lawyer to be honest no matter what it is. As if they catch u out on a lie that is where you may have a problem.


Ok I guess its best to have that Military Document translated and if I get a request for more documents I will explain and attach that as well.


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... id be careful with that. As i was told by my lawyer to be honest no matter what it is. As if they catch u out on a lie that is where you may have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I guess its best to have that Military Document translated and if I get a request for more documents I will explain and attach that as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah i would but it sounds like your approved?


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Congrats! Thats great


Thanks, It took about 3 months


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> Yeah i would but it sounds like your approved?


Yeah it says Approved, I check every 2-3 days and it said before Submitted on both sections. Now it says Approved next to my name.

I actually haven't lied about anything since the Army letter came 4 days ago. After the initial application questions about military.


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Just letting everyone know my application status as the sponsor says submitted. But when I click view details it now says APPROVED. 3 days ago it also said submitted but now it changed.


Ah that's good! Mine is too  didn't notice until just now!


----------



## Sillysal7

kalloggs40 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i would but it sounds like your approved?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it says Approved, I check every 2-3 days and it said before Submitted on both sections. Now it says Approved next to my name.
> 
> I actually haven't lied about anything since the Army letter came 4 days ago. After the initial application questions about military.
Click to expand...

I bet just letting you know what i was told as its hard with that stuff. But sounds like you both will be in aussie soon =D your email will be sent


----------



## kalloggs40

Sillysal7 said:


> I bet just letting you know what i was told as its hard with that stuff. But sounds like you both will be in aussie soon =D your email will be sent


Thanks mate I hope we are both Katlb82


----------



## katlb82

@sillysal7 thanks for the moral support, really appreciated!

And @kalloggs40, we'll get there! It's going to be worth all the stress in the end. So glad I found someone going through the same frustrations, it makes it all a little easier


----------



## katlb82

And today in the mail I received confirmation of my legal immigration status since 2008. Hopefully by Tuesday I'll have the document that confirms myself and my partner have lived at the same address since 2012, and the docs have an English translation so by Wednesday I'll have fulfilled the RFI


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> @sillysal7 thanks for the moral support, really appreciated!
> 
> And @kalloggs40, we'll get there! It's going to be worth all the stress in the end. So glad I found someone going through the same frustrations, it makes it all a little easier


No problem thankyou too for the Moral support, I followed you on Instagram,
I got happy when I saw you had a case officer contact you from the same Berlin office.

Hit me up if you partner needs a job in Sydney. Company I worked for on Sydney Trains needs people, 4 weeks training and pays $28.80 an hour. Survailance for Graffiti on trains, basically installing hidden hunting cameras and responding to footage on an Ipad in the car. When you see someone attacking a train or enter the rail corridor you just contact the police on the radio in the car. Pretty cool job, you wear Black swat gear and body camera as well.


----------



## kalloggs40

Hi every one I managed to get the Greek Police Record Receipts Translated. And attach them tomorrow.

Now I am going in the Army in 2 days for 20 days. I should be out 29th which will make it 29 days since request for Greek Police Records.

When I get out of the Army I will scan and upload the certificates as well.

Would it be a problem for 1-3 days delay? since I have will have the receipts attached but not click the button all submitted.

Thanks


----------



## JandE

kalloggs40 said:


> Hi every one I managed to get the Greek Police Record Receipts Translated. And attach them tomorrow.
> 
> Now I am going in the Army in 2 days for 20 days. I should be out 29th which will make it 29 days since request for Greek Police Records.
> 
> When I get out of the Army I will scan and upload the certificates as well.
> 
> Would it be a problem for 1-3 days delay? since I have will have the receipts attached but not click the button all submitted.
> 
> Thanks


From what i have seen you are given 28 days to reply. 
You must reply in that 28 days even if only to explain that you have applied for what is needed, and expect to upload in 30/35 days (or however long).


----------



## kalloggs40

JandE said:


> From what i have seen you are given 28 days to reply.
> You must reply in that 28 days even if only to explain that you have applied for what is needed, and expect to upload in 30/35 days (or however long).


By reply you mean click the Submit all documents?

So put the receipts and a letter explaining?


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> @sillysal7 thanks for the moral support, really appreciated!
> 
> And @kalloggs40, we'll get there! It's going to be worth all the stress in the end. So glad I found someone going through the same frustrations, it makes it all a little easier


No worries... i understand your pain. Ive been waiting for fiances visa for 17 months on 9 may so i know the struggle. My friend did immigration law and she told me its basically admin. 
So i hope that helps


----------



## JandE

kalloggs40 said:


> By reply you mean click the Submit all documents?
> 
> So put the receipts and a letter explaining?


I would upload what you have, together with a statement to say when the remaining is expected to be uploaded.

I would also send a reply email stating the situation.

I did similar when we did the PMV, and I needed an extra 2 months for one item.

Keeping them in the loop with what is happening can be beneficial. I found them understanding.


----------



## kalloggs40

JandE said:


> I would upload what you have, together with a statement to say when the remaining is expected to be uploaded.
> 
> I would also send a reply email stating the situation.
> 
> I did similar when we did the PMV, and I needed an extra 2 months for one item.
> 
> Keeping them in the loop with what is happening can be beneficial. I found them understanding.


Thanks JandE I will remember that for next time.

I managed to find the phone number for the 12 workers doing police records, one answered and did it in 10mins, its getting translated now and ready tomorrow one day before army. So all good lets hope they don't request anything new in the next 20 days.


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Thanks JandE I will remember that for next time.
> 
> I managed to find the phone number for the 12 workers doing police records, one answered and did it in 10mins, its getting translated now and ready tomorrow one day before army. So all good lets hope they don't request anything new in the next 20 days.


Awesome! I also received my final requested documents in the mail today and it's currently being translated.

Good luck with the army, hopefully the time goes quickly and hopefully good news when you get back!

We're moving to Melbourne, but if we change plans and go to Sydney, I'll let you know


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> kalloggs40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks JandE I will remember that for next time.
> 
> I managed to find the phone number for the 12 workers doing police records, one answered and did it in 10mins, its getting translated now and ready tomorrow one day before army. So all good lets hope they don't request anything new in the next 20 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> Awesome! I also received my final requested documents in the mail today and it's currently being translated.
> 
> Good luck with the army, hopefully the time goes quickly and hopefully good news when you get back!
> 
> We're moving to Melbourne, but if we change plans and go to Sydney, I'll let you know
Click to expand...

Melbourne is the best woot woot!!! We will live in melb too...


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Awesome! I also received my final requested documents in the mail today and it's currently being translated.
> 
> Good luck with the army, hopefully the time goes quickly and hopefully good news when you get back!
> 
> We're moving to Melbourne, but if we change plans and go to Sydney, I'll let you know


Awesome thankyou, good luck to you too. I originally wanted Melbourne too, to have a fresh start with my wife, I was looking at houses at Ringwood VIC, cheap rent, big old homes, bushy feeling, train station (for wife to start) and English schools. But since parents past away and my Sister moved to Greece. At least I have 3 true friends in Sydney and I know a lot of companies to work for. But great choice Melbourne!!! We can meet up one day, I want to watch Australian Open with my wife its on my bucket list!!! talk soon


----------



## kalloggs40

Just letting everyone know I submitted our police records today at 1pm Berlin time.

Status changed to Further Assesment for Sponsor and Initial Assement for Applicant.

With 30mins I logged back in and they both say Further Assesment now.

Its possible the system shows the Case officer within minutes, like a high priority email and the case officer saw them and selected further assessment.


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Just letting everyone know I submitted our police records today at 1pm Berlin time.
> 
> Status changed to Further Assesment for Sponsor and Initial Assement for Applicant.
> 
> With 30mins I logged back in and they both say Further Assesment now.
> 
> Its possible the system shows the Case officer within minutes, like a high priority email and the case officer saw them and selected further assessment.


Mine are both the same (further assessment) also. I didn't pay attention really yesterday to any status changes, but looks like we are both at the same stage


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Mine are both the same (further assessment) also. I didn't pay attention really yesterday to any status changes, but looks like we are both at the same stage


Yeah its awesome!!! The waiting game begins hopefully not a long one


----------



## kalloggs40

Just for some info for status details:

Application received - Your application has been received and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes. 6. Information requested - An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required. They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application. You should attach the requested documents in ImmiAccount and use the Request complete button to indicate that you have provided all the requested information 7. Further Assessment - You have provided the requested information. The department may proceed to make a decision on your application. The department may also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested 8. Finalised - A decision has been made on the application. You will be notified of the decision by email or post.


----------



## katlb82

OK guys. Big deep breaths here.

On Monday my partner had a missed call from Immi. He's a bit of a phone-phobe and didn't want to call back (he's English he hates 'being a pest'  ). So I wrote him an email to forward saying he missed a call, should he call back or wait....2 hours later, he got a call saying they were just calling as a courtesy to see how long it would take us to provide the docs from the RFI. He confirmed we had uploaded them on Tuesday evening.

Less than an hour later....VISA GRANTED! 309, followed by the 100 grant a couple of minutes later.

I thought I would either cry or vomit (or both) at this stage but I'm very calm - I think it's some kind of shock haha.

81 days from submission to grant. Still can't believe it


----------



## sydney2014

Hi all,

visa granted today - we are over the moon 
And amazingly immi approved the PR/subclass 100 straigth away!

With the aim to lift spirits among those still enduring the crazy wait - almost to the day it took only 6 month. Fingers crossed for you guys!Applied from Germany on grounds of 4+ year marriage and child with dual passport. Happy to share details of the timeline:

- 309/100 offshore application on 11 Nov 18
- updated our information/documention 15 Feb 19 (letters, bills, photos)
- CO assigned (Jana), police report and medical requested on 10 Apr 19, 28 days given to complete the task (deadline 9 May 19)
- last document uploaded 8 May, medical confirmed a week earlier
- visa grant received 9 May, 309 and 100 at the same time (in two documents but in same mail)

Cheers to all those active members here in the forum!
I am very thankful for this place.



sydney2014 said:


> Hi all, update from our side:
> 
> 309/100 offshore application on 11 Nov 18
> CO assigned, police report and medical requested on 10 Apr 19 (so 5 month wait)
> 28 days given to complete the task. Interestingly a police report is only requested for applicant, not for sponsor, despite the sponsor living in Germany for nearly 10 years.
> 
> Another observation worthwhile noting is that the applicant's medical referral letter already says at the top "BC100 Spouse (Permanent)". Being married for more than four year and consistence evidence provided for the entire time, we reckon there might be a good chance for a permanent visa grant straight away.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


----------



## katlb82

sydney2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> visa granted today - we are over the moon
> And amazingly immi approved the PR/subclass 100 straigth away!
> 
> With the aim to lift spirits among those still enduring the crazy wait - almost to the day it took only 6 month. Fingers crossed for you guys!Applied from Germany on grounds of 4+ year marriage and child with dual passport. Happy to share details of the timeline:
> 
> - 309/100 offshore application on 11 Nov 18
> - updated our information/documention 15 Feb 19 (letters, bills, photos)
> - CO assigned (Jana), police report and medical requested on 10 Apr 19, 28 days given to complete the task (deadline 9 May 19)
> - last document uploaded 8 May, medical confirmed a week earlier
> - visa grant received 9 May, 309 and 100 at the same time (in two documents but in same mail)
> 
> Cheers to all those active members here in the forum!
> I am very thankful for this place.


Congratulations to you! Berlin is on a roll today! Australia, here we come!


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> OK guys. Big deep breaths here.
> 
> On Monday my partner had a missed call from Immi. He's a bit of a phone-phobe and didn't want to call back (he's English he hates 'being a pest'  ). So I wrote him an email to forward saying he missed a call, should he call back or wait....2 hours later, he got a call saying they were just calling as a courtesy to see how long it would take us to provide the docs from the RFI. He confirmed we had uploaded them on Tuesday evening.
> 
> Less than an hour later....VISA GRANTED! 309, followed by the 100 grant a couple of minutes later.
> 
> I thought I would either cry or vomit (or both) at this stage but I'm very calm - I think it's some kind of shock haha.
> 
> 81 days from submission to grant. Still can't believe it


Congrats Kat I was in the Army had no internet, I hope you have a wonderful life in Australia. I hope my partner gets hers soon too.


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Congrats Kat I was in the Army had no internet, I hope you have a wonderful life in Australia. I hope my partner gets hers soon too.


Thanks! All the best for you, I'll be waiting for updates!


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> kalloggs40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kat I was in the Army had no internet, I hope you have a wonderful life in Australia. I hope my partner gets hers soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! All the best for you, I'll be waiting for updates!
Click to expand...

I am so jealous! Lol still waiting 17 going on 18... ahh... i believe they are waiting on Austria. Ahhhh....


----------



## katlb82

Sillysal7 said:


> I am so jealous! Lol still waiting 17 going on 18... ahh... i believe they are waiting on Austria. Ahhhh....


Ugh how frustrating for you! I hope the magic happens soon!


----------



## Sillysal7

katlb82 said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous! Lol still waiting 17 going on 18... ahh... i believe they are waiting on Austria. Ahhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh how frustrating for you! I hope the magic happens soon!
Click to expand...

So do i!!!


----------



## kalloggs40

Just letting everyone our Visa 600 Tourist visa Family stream was approved on the 22.05.2019(17days)NSW Immi department. 12 Months was given. That great news we can now relocate around August.

Things that may have helped with application:

Both unemployed but.

Joint bank account in Greece over 20k
2x wills
Wifes Surname same as mine.
Travel itenary for NSW with over 40 destinations.
Australian Bank with over 200k
Shengen Visa 3 months on wifes passport


----------



## katlb82

kalloggs40 said:


> Just letting everyone our Visa 600 Tourist visa Family stream was approved on the 22.05.2019(17days)NSW Immi department. 12 Months was given. That great news we can now relocate around August.
> 
> Things that may have helped with application:
> 
> Both unemployed but.
> 
> Joint bank account in Greece over 20k
> 2x wills
> Wifes Surname same as mine.
> Travel itenary for NSW with over 40 destinations.
> Australian Bank with over 200k
> Shengen Visa 3 months on wifes passport


Congrats on the tourist visa! August appears to be the month where good stuff happens! I'll be back in Australia by August 28!


----------



## kalloggs40

Just letting everyone know the partner visa 309 was granted today, 5 days after the tourist Visa was granted. It overides in the system on Vevo and now has partner visa only.

Visa took 4 Months and 1 day from Berlin Officer, Case officer Maja. Applied 26 Jan (Australia Day)

Here are the list of what was attached that may help others:

Front loaded Medicals and 2 Police checks, 2 more Police checks from Greece added on 3rd of May.

Joint Bank account + Statements.
Wedding photos 15pics(One pdf)
Facebook screenshots 40 (One Pdf)
2 Wills, one Australian one Greek.
4 Pictures of Apartment and living conditions.
1 picture of Shopping and house reciepts.
9 Utility Bills to same address but different names.
Change of wifes surname files
Marriage Files
Greek Marriage Register files Translated
Greek Resident visa translated
Greek Partner Interview translated
4 greek stat decs from friends.
20 Boarding passes
5 tourist ticket destinations
Form 80 pdf

Hope you all get your Visas soon!!!!


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Congrats on the tourist visa! August appears to be the month where good stuff happens! I'll be back in Australia by August 28!


She just got her 309 read message above!!! Thanks


----------



## katlb82

Congrats, you must be so excited!!! Berlin strikes again!


----------



## kalloggs40

katlb82 said:


> Congrats, you must be so excited!!! Berlin strikes again!


Yeah its awesome, I should arrive 15 August little bit before you.


----------



## JandE

kalloggs40 said:


> Just letting everyone know the partner visa 309 was granted today, 5 days after the tourist Visa was granted. It overides in the system on Vevo and now has partner visa only.
> 
> Visa took 4 Months and 1 day from Berlin Officer, Case officer Maja. Applied 26 Jan (Australia Day)


Congratulations. Yours is the 2nd fastest 309 grant this month on the forum, from what i've seen. 
It looks like you did a well prepared application.


----------



## kalloggs40

JandE said:


> Congratulations. Yours is the 2nd fastest 309 grant this month on the forum, from what i've seen.
> It looks like you did a well prepared application.


Thanks. I had over 130 documents attached, I think I over did it. I kept updating monthly with photos, appointments, banks statements.


----------



## allacj

Hi 
i've just got the Grant email after uploading the new police clearance last Tuesday i woke up to see the grant email , i've been waiting for one year and three months


----------



## Sillysal7

allacj said:


> Hi
> i've just got the Grant email after uploading the new police clearance last Tuesday i woke up to see the grant email , i've been waiting for one year and three months


Congrats!!


----------



## scooterbeanz

Hey, we got our 309/100 last week.

Applied 16th of December 2018
Defacto relationship for 3ish years living in Germany, German/Australian couple.

Maybe useful for others worried about evidence: 

- We did not overdo it with the statements, 2 pages that we wrote together (so same statement for visa application and sponsor application)
- We had good evidence that we shared a flat but not so much in terms of financials (separate bank accounts, utility bills were in my name only)
- We had a lot of social evidence from our trips and as well as weddings, family gatherings etc.

We were probably very low risk but it still seems to me that some of the advice you get is a bit overblown. I highly doubt the embassy employees like reading two 20 page essays.


----------



## JandE

scooterbeanz said:


> Hey, we got our 309/100 last week.
> 
> Applied 16th of December 2018
> Defacto relationship for 3ish years living in Germany, German/Australian couple.
> 
> Maybe useful for others worried about evidence:
> 
> - We did not overdo it with the statements, 2 pages that we wrote together (so same statement for visa application and sponsor application)
> - We had good evidence that we shared a flat but not so much in terms of financials (separate bank accounts, utility bills were in my name only)
> - We had a lot of social evidence from our trips and as well as weddings, family gatherings etc.
> 
> We were probably very low risk but it still seems to me that some of the advice you get is a bit overblown. I highly doubt the embassy employees like reading two 20 page essays.


Did you get the 309 and the 100 grant, at the same time?

If so these 'direct to 100' grants are getting faster at under 6 months total.


----------



## scooterbeanz

JandE said:


> Did you get the 309 and the 100 grant, at the same time?
> 
> If so these 'direct to 100' grants are getting faster at under 6 months total.


Yes, directly got the PR. I met someone at the health check that applied early April and got their request for the health check end of May. They theory was that they are trying to assess as many applications as possible before more stringent rules come into effect.


----------



## Sillysal7

So who is still waiting and how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Joe99

hi everyone, 

im just about to apply for my 309 and 100 partner visa so my fiancee can join me in Australia, we are due to be married in Germany this month. 

We have decided to apply overseas instead of in Australia because she will shortly have a reentry ban and cannot get a bridging visa. We are enduring the time apart rather than following longer avenues in Australia. 

We have been together over a year but only have proof of sharing residence and bank accounts since xmas. 

Do you think we will still be granted if we apply straight after the wedding? we have no option of visits on a tourist visa so we will have to meet abroad in my time off work while we wait for processing.

should we apply for medicals and police clearances now to help speed up the process?

any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sillysal7

My fiance has a phone interview booked finally some progress. Has anyone elses partner dome an interview with the berlin office


----------



## Sillysal7

Any new approvals?


----------



## greis

Sillysal7 said:


> Any new approvals?


Not yet! I applied for PMV in december 2018☺&#128170;


----------



## Sillysal7

Has anyone done interviews?


----------



## Sillysal7

Apporoved woot. Thank you all for ur help


----------



## LindaLogisch

Hi everyone, 
Any recent grants or updates from Berlin office?

I applied August 2019
Front loaded except Medical
Medical done November 2019


----------



## Doolz

LindaLogisch said:


> Hi everyone,
> Any recent grants or updates from Berlin office?
> 
> I applied August 2019
> Front loaded except Medical
> Medical done November 2019


I've been checking a bunch of the forums and Facebook groups and I've heard zilch about the Berlin office since the middle of the year. It looks like there was a made rush with decisions before June 30th and nothing since 

We applied online in May from Sweden with a front-loaded application (so assuming it'll be handled in the Berlin office) and it's rather disheartening to hear no other users news from the Berlin office.

Oh well, let's keep fingers crossed for more news in the New Year.


----------



## Doolz

Sure enough after I posted this morning, I saw in a Facebook group of an 309/100 grant within 8 months at the Berlin office! Maybe there is a glimmer hope for all of us!


----------



## LindaLogisch

Oh, that's great to hear! 
May I ask how long you've been together? And are you still in Sweden?
Finger's crossed it won't be too long until you receive the grant!


----------



## Doolz

LindaLogisch said:


> Oh, that's great to hear!
> May I ask how long you've been together? And are you still in Sweden?
> Finger's crossed it won't be too long until you receive the grant!


I've been with my partner 5+ years and we've got 2 daughters (dual citizens). We're luckily all in Sweden together, and front-loaded our application. Haven't heard anything!

I guess we can't complain as we're together, but planning any kind of future in Australia is rather pointless right now, as it could be 2 weeks or 12 months before a grant


----------



## LindaLogisch

I know what you mean. My partner had to go back to Australia due to work and I'm just visiting him for a couple of months now. But it's so hard to plan anything as it could be another year of waiting or just a few months... 
I'm sure you won't have to wait much longer though. Stay positive!


----------



## fatamorgana

Any new approvals?? This office seems to be a bit inactive or just slow. Haven't seen it being mentioned anywhere in a while


----------



## nellonist

fatamorgana said:


> Any new approvals?? This office seems to be a bit inactive or just slow. Haven't seen it being mentioned anywhere in a while


Nothing to mention here! I lodged my PMV application on November 22nd, front loaded all the documents (health check provided on December 4th). I just have to upload the NOIM that my fiancee will get signed within next week in Australia.
Didn't hear anything from any CO though!


----------



## fatamorgana

I applied on 02 of may 2019, frontloaded everything
RFI (wanted form 80 and police checks they already had) in November, we uploaded that after a week and since that nothing. I hope it's close now, would be nice if I could plan my life a bit


----------



## Doolz

We got a request on the 10th of this month for AFP check for partner (she lived in Aus less than 12 months, hence why we didn't add it to the front-load application with everything else). Uploaded it on the morning on the 20th and kinda hoped it would be a grant straight away that day, but it would appear not :-( Guess we could be waiting for months again........


----------



## nellonist

Doolz said:


> We got a request on the 10th of this month for AFP check for partner (she lived in Aus less than 12 months, hence why we didn't add it to the front-load application with everything else). Uploaded it on the morning on the 20th and kinda hoped it would be a grant straight away that day, but it would appear not :-( Guess we could be waiting for months again........


Is your sponsor Australian or a PR?


----------



## Doolz

nellonist said:


> Is your sponsor Australian or a PR?


I'm the sponsor and I'm Australian, partner is Swedish. 

Another thing I noticed, was under the online part of my sponsorship it also changed text to "approved" at the end of the applicant's part, e.g. "LASTNAME, first name (DOB) - Approved". This happened after the RFI, so I guess we were getting our hope up and thinking the police check was the last thing before grant, but I guess we're now back into the big pile and waiting once again for god knows how long


----------



## nellonist

Doolz said:


> I'm the sponsor and I'm Australian, partner is Swedish.
> 
> Another thing I noticed, was under the online part of my sponsorship it also changed text to "approved" at the end of the applicant's part, e.g. "LASTNAME, first name (DOB) - Approved". This happened after the RFI, so I guess we were getting our hope up and thinking the police check was the last thing before grant, but I guess we're now back into the big pile and waiting once again for god knows how long


If I can ask... when did you lodged your application?


----------



## Doolz

nellonist said:


> If I can ask... when did you lodged your application?


We applied in May 2019, so by average waiting time, not that long ago! Probably stupidly getting expectations up when we received the RFI, thinking our case is probably open and shut! Been together 6ish years, 2 children together and tonnes of evidence, so not stressed about getting the grant, it's more about the timeline of when. E.g. School/daycare, house, work, etc..


----------



## LindaLogisch

Hi Doolz,
That's great about your RFI! I would try to see it in a positive way- they looked at your application and you only uploaded the requested documents a few days ago which means there could be a grant any day now. 🌞
It seems like they first look at applications roughly around 8 months, so hopefully I'll hear something too in three months. Exciting!!


----------



## Doolz

Thanks for the positive vibes @LindaLogisch  

I initially thought of it as extremely positive and that a grant was imminent, which maybe makes the waiting even harder ;-) I also know that RFI's to grant timelines are so scattered, that a grant could be today, tomorrow, next week, next month or even next year. I guess the uncertainty and the anxiety associated is the killer thing! 

Hopefully the 8ish month check is true and we all get our grants sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## LindaLogisch

Yeah, absolutely. Whenever I think about how long it could possibly take and how little planning for the future you can do, I feel really anxious and frustrated. That's why I try to be optimistic. 🙂 
Anyway, finger's crossed that they'll get back to you soon! Keep us updated 🙂


----------



## Doolz

Hopefully a glimmer of hope for others out there  I saw a post yesterday evening on the Facebook group "Partner Visa Australia" for a Berlin grant. Applied in June 2019, so 7ish months. It was a front-loaded application with a couple that had a long history, so assuming a simple case, which is good to hear it was dealt with so quickly!


----------



## Doolz

AMAZING NEWS! VISA GRANTED  

I got sick of waiting, and sent a reply email to our RFI today, just letting them know we uploaded our Police Check and got a grant notification an hour or so after sending the email!

DOL: 25th May 2019
Front-loaded application with everything but missing Police Check for Swedish partner for Australia. (Short of 12 months, so didn't think it was initially necessary).
RFI: 10th Jan 2020
Uploaded Police Check 20th Jan
Email to case officer/office 24th Jan
GRANT: 24th Jan, was 309 and then a few mintutes later 100. 

We have a year to move, but likely will move in June'ish. So over the moon!!! 

Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## fatamorgana

Congrats! That is really great news, hope you have an easy move and great start in Aus!


----------



## LindaLogisch

Doolz, that's amazing!! Congratulations, you must be so relieved! Good idea about replying. All the best to you and your partner.


----------



## BR2015

May I ask who was your CO? Maybe someone called Owen?


----------



## Vasko77

BR2015 said:


> May I ask who was your CO? Maybe someone called Owen?


At least in our case the agent is 'Owen', and awaiting already for 9 months and 5 days. Applicant from Poland.


----------



## BR2015

Yes... I am Hungarian living in Germany and applied last year in May. I hoped that I had submitted a complete application, however, EU police check isn't enough for the character assessment; I needed to request a separate police check from Hungary and I already uploaded it a week later after he requested it (7 January 2020), but no response since then. We have a straigthforward case with being together for almost 8 years, being married for more than 5 years and having lots of financial & social evidences....I hope I will not have to wait almost a year again until I hear from him.....



Vasko77 said:


> At least in our case the agent is 'Owen', and awaiting already for 9 months and 5 days. Applicant from Poland.


----------



## fatamorgana

Our CO is Owen as well, lodged our application in May, got an RFI in November 2019, nothing since.


----------



## BR2015

fatamorgana said:


> Our CO is Owen as well, lodged our application in May, got an RFI in November 2019, nothing since.


Any news on your side, fatamorgana? May I ask where are you from? There were a German, a British and a Swedish applicants who submitted their applications after I lodged mine and got much later RFI in January than me and they already have their visas granted... I am so frustrated!


----------



## Vasko77

BR2015 said:


> Yes... I am Hungarian living in Germany and applied last year in May. I hoped that I had submitted a complete application, however, EU police check isn't enough for the character assessment; I needed to request a separate police check from Hungary and I already uploaded it a week later after he requested it (7 January 2020), but no response since then. We have a straigthforward case with being together for almost 8 years, being married for more than 5 years and having lots of financial & social evidences....I hope I will not have to wait almost a year again until I hear from him.....


At least things are moving for us...
Today we received a 2nd RFI, this time only asking for a Police Certificate from the sponsor from a country where lived more than 12 months in the last 10 yrs.

309 Applied: 22 April 2019
1st RFI: 05 Nov 2019
2nd RFI: 03 Feb 2020
309 Grant: Awaiting

I hope once we send that police certificate the visa will granted in short time!


----------



## BR2015

Vasko77 said:


> At least things are moving for us...
> Today we received a 2nd RFI, this time only asking for a Police Certificate from the sponsor from a country where lived more than 12 months in the last 10 yrs.
> 
> 309 Applied: 22 April 2019
> 1st RFI: 05 Nov 2019
> 2nd RFI: 03 Feb 2020
> 309 Grant: Awaiting
> 
> I hope once we send that police certificate the visa will granted in short time!


Did the email come from O. again? I guess the CO now started working on the pile of applications where he requested something.... If that is true, I shouldn't expect anything for the next three months... 

I hope you will get soon the grant!


----------



## Vasko77

BR2015 said:


> Did the email come from O. again? I guess the CO now started working on the pile of applications where he requested something.... If that is true, I shouldn't expect anything for the next three months...
> 
> I hope you will get soon the grant!


This time the email came from 'Maja'. It seems the cases go through different agents.


----------



## fatamorgana

BR2015 said:


> Any news on your side, fatamorgana? May I ask where are you from? There were a German, a British and a Swedish applicants who submitted their applications after I lodged mine and got much later RFI in January than me and they already have their visas granted... I am so frustrated!


No news, sadly! Still waiting, didn't hear a thing. I feel you, it's really hard to stay patient and not to get frustrated. I'm Croatian and the only two people I found that got grants from Croatia in 2019 were waiting 8-9 months, and we're now past that. Hopefully not long now.


----------



## nellonist

Hi guys!!!!! 

Here to update you on my PMV (Subclass 300) Grant!!!!

DOL: 22nd November 2019
RFI: 1st February 2020 - NOIM
GRANT: 4th February 2020 (after couple of hours of uploading requested Info)

CO: Jana

I have time to organize my departure till 4th November 2020


----------



## fatamorgana

nellonist said:


> Hi guys!!!!!
> 
> Here to update you on my PMV (Subclass 300) Grant!!!!
> 
> DOL: 22nd November 2019
> RFI: 1st February 2020 - NOIM
> GRANT: 4th February 2020 (after couple of hours of uploading requested Info)
> 
> CO: Jana
> 
> I have time to organize my departure till 4th November 2020


Congrats, that was really quick! Hope you have an easy move  how long have you two been together if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nellonist

fatamorgana said:


> Congrats, that was really quick! Hope you have an easy move  how long have you two been together if you don't mind me asking?


Hi fatamorgana! We've been together for the last three years!

Thank you, hope everything will be good for all of you guys!


----------



## BR2015

nellonist said:


> Hi guys!!!!!
> 
> Here to update you on my PMV (Subclass 300) Grant!!!!
> 
> DOL: 22nd November 2019
> RFI: 1st February 2020 - NOIM
> GRANT: 4th February 2020 (after couple of hours of uploading requested Info)
> 
> CO: Jana
> 
> I have time to organize my departure till 4th November 2020


Congratulations! Do you mind if I ask where are you from? Did your application get processed in Berlin?


----------



## BR2015

BR2015 said:


> nellonist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!!!!!
> 
> Here to update you on my PMV (Subclass 300) Grant!!!!
> 
> DOL: 22nd November 2019
> RFI: 1st February 2020 - NOIM
> GRANT: 4th February 2020 (after couple of hours of uploading requested Info)
> 
> CO: Jana
> 
> I have time to organize my departure till 4th November 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Do you mind if I ask where are you from? Did your application get processed in Berlin?
Click to expand...

Well, of course it got processed in Berlin... Sorry! Where are you from?


----------



## nellonist

BR2015 said:


> Well, of course it got processed in Berlin... Sorry! Where are you from?


I'm from Italy!


----------



## JandE

nellonist said:


> Hi guys!!!!!
> 
> Here to update you on my PMV (Subclass 300) Grant!!!!
> 
> DOL: 22nd November 2019
> RFI: 1st February 2020 - NOIM
> GRANT: 4th February 2020 (after couple of hours of uploading requested Info)
> 
> CO: Jana
> 
> I have time to organize my departure till 4th November 2020





nellonist said:


> We've been together for the last three years!


Congratulations, that's a fast grant.

I am curious, why the 300 route and not the 309?


----------



## nellonist

JandE said:


> Congratulations, that's a fast grant.
> 
> I am curious, why the 300 route and not the 309?


Thank you JandE for your help during the process and useful info!

The 300 because my partner is already in Australia and we couldn't manage to marry meanwhile she was there and me in Italy. 
We also did not have that more needed evidence to show (such as loans/rents on both names since we met when she was studying for 2 years in Italy and didn't "officially" move in together). So we preferred to take one step at a time and go for the 300.


----------



## fatamorgana

Hey guys! Just got the grants!!

DOL 02/05/2019
Police checks: international- june, aus-october
Medical done: october
RFI (form 80 and 40 again) november
Granted 309 AND 100: 05/02/2020
Enter by 05/02/2021

We've been together for 4.5 years.


----------



## BR2015

fatamorgana said:


> Hey guys! Just got the grants!!
> 
> DOL 02/05/2019
> Police checks: international- june, aus-october
> Medical done: october
> RFI (form 80 and 40 again) november
> Granted 309 AND 100: 05/02/2020
> Enter by 05/02/2021
> 
> We've been together for 4.5 years.


Oh, I am so happy for you!! Congratulations!!  Initials of your CO? Did you also get another one?


----------



## fatamorgana

Thanks! Wish you all the best, hope you won't wait long


----------



## Vasko77

Time to celebrate for us!! 

309 Applied: 22 April 2019
1st RFI: 05 Nov 2019
2nd RFI: 03 Feb 2020
309 Grant: 05 Feb 2020

TOTAL processing time: 9 1/2 months

Situation: Partner from Poland, defacto for 2 years, no kids.

We plan to move to Australia in next April, 

Thanks guys for your support...and be patient!


----------



## BR2015

Vasko77 said:


> Time to celebrate for us!!
> 
> 309 Applied: 22 April 2019
> 1st RFI: 05 Nov 2019
> 2nd RFI: 03 Feb 2020
> 309 Grant: 05 Feb 2020
> 
> TOTAL processing time: 9 1/2 months
> 
> Situation: Partner from Poland, defacto for 2 years, no kids.
> 
> We plan to move to Australia in next April,
> 
> Thanks guys for your support...and be patient!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mue

*FB Group*

Hello everyone, I have found a Facebook group for this topic as well but I think there are no members yet!


It's called Australian Partner Visa Berlin Embassy Processing Times


----------



## LindaLogisch

Visa grant 🎉

Visa type: 309/100 offshore
Application lodged: 25/08/2019
Granted: 10/02/2020 (5.5 months)
Together since December 2015
Relationship not registered 
No agent
Nationality: German
Processed in Berlin 
Front loaded police checks & Medicals 11/19
Updated once after three months
No RFI
Got 309 & then 100 one minute later

So incredibly grateful and happy that this happened already! Did not expect anything for a while and still in shock. 

<3


----------



## BR2015

309/100 visa grant
Nationality: Hungarian
Application lodged: 20/05/2019
Granted: 10/02/2020
First entry until: 10/02/2021
RFI: 07/01/2020
Processed in Berlin.

De facto since 2012
Married since 2014
No children.
No agent used.
Front-loaded.

I did an update every three months.

309 and 100 were granted a minute apart.


----------



## Mue

LindaLogisch said:


> Visa grant &#127881;
> 
> Visa type: 309/100 offshore
> Application lodged: 25/08/2019
> Granted: 10/02/2020 (5.5 months)
> Together since December 2015
> Relationship not registered
> No agent
> Nationality: German
> Processed in Berlin
> Front loaded police checks & Medicals 11/19
> Updated once after three months
> No RFI
> Got 309 & then 100 one minute later
> 
> So incredibly grateful and happy that this happened already! Did not expect anything for a while and still in shock.
> 
> <3


Congratulations! What have you been updating every three months exactly?


----------



## LindaLogisch

Hey,
We wrote a statement on what's been happening, uploaded photos from social events with friends & family and screenshots from our conversations while being apart. Just to let them see that we're still together. 
Have you applied yet?


----------



## nellonist

Dear all, sorry to bother you.

I got my PMV on February, 4th and I had previously planned to move to Australia within half of April. 
Now, either the national quarantine and the travel ban imposed for Italians due to the COVID-19 pandemic, I obviously do not think I will make it for the next month.
Do you guys think, if the situation won't go as good as we hope, that there would be a "freeze" on the last entry date suggested on the grant letter (mine is in November)?

Thank you very much


----------



## Mkenya 19

nellonist said:


> Dear all, sorry to bother you.
> 
> I got my PMV on February, 4th and I had previously planned to move to Australia within half of April.
> Now, either the national quarantine and the travel ban imposed for Italians due to the COVID-19 pandemic, I obviously do not think I will make it for the next month.
> Do you guys think, if the situation won't go as good as we hope, that there would be a "freeze" on the last entry date suggested on the grant letter (mine is in November)?
> 
> Thank you very much[/QUOTE
> 
> Am sure by then things will have cooled down. But if Incase otherwise then get in touch with immigration atleast 2-3 months prior.


----------



## Vasilkouskaya

Hello all, does anyone know if Berlin embassy is approving subclass 300 visas or everything is on hold due to covid19? I understand that prospective marriage visa holders are not able to enter Australia at this time but was wondering if visas were still being processed. Thank you


----------



## lotta

Vasilkouskaya said:


> Hello all, does anyone know if Berlin embassy is approving subclass 300 visas or everything is on hold due to covid19? I understand that prospective marriage visa holders are not able to enter Australia at this time but was wondering if visas were still being processed. Thank you


Hi, I'm wondering the same. I applied on the 27th of April but haven't heard anything yet so far...


----------



## Joriana

Hello everyone,

I've been wondering whether anyone has any updates about processing times from the Berlin embassy. Applied from Austria for a 309/100 on 6 March 2021, and now I'm wondering whether anyone has had any recent experience with them as I'm guessing it'll be processed there. Thanks


----------

